# Anyone hoping for a May/June BFP?? - 6 BFPs!!!



## parisprincess

I know this may be a little early, but what the heck! :haha: 

I guess this can be a group for us ladies who are in "limbo-land". I'm not TTC _*yet*_ but will be shortly!! Are any of you waiting to start trying again after your loss? :flower:

I had a mc earlier this month. :cry: 

I know it supposedly doesn't mean much the cycle right after a mc, but I used some OPKs, got a positive, and have been temping. I got my crosshairs on FF! I'm expecting my first AF after my mc to come around February 6 or 7. 

After that, DH and I will be officially back to TTC and we'll be attempting SMEP! I have 32-35 day cycles and always seem to ovulate around CD18-21... so by my calculations, I should be ovulating at the end of February, with the hope to test in early March!

Hope you join me in the wait!!! :hugs:

:dust: Wishing lots of luck to:

parisprincess

Dahlia2007 - our first :bfp:

lilblossom

JerseyBean

Mrs_t2

blakesmom - :bfp:

jllpoo

silverlizard

babybeanz

shannylp

Nitengale

jacksonsmommy

Excalibur - :bfp:

Alandsa - :bfp:

KatM

mellywelly - :bfp: - :angel: :hugs:

tiptoesd101

delong09

haileysmom

justnowttc - :bfp:

monkeygirl72

babydreams53

duckytwins

Preshfest

Becyboo__X

Sprite2011

aleshy7

Gracie W


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well hello, I am hoping to get a Feb BFP. FF says I ovulated on the 24th and I also had a +OPK the morning of the 24th. We only BD the night of the 25th, so I am not expecting much out of it this month. I had D&C done Dec 22, haven't had a period yet, but I obviously just Ov'd for the first time.


----------



## parisprincess

Good luck to you!! Hope you caught the eggy :)

Were you trying before getting your first AF? We were going to do the same but decided against it. We're going on a trip in a few weeks so we'll just relax and enjoy and then start to TTC after that.

Are your cycles normally regular??


----------



## Dahlia2007

I was going to wait for one period, which I believe would have come ~7 weeks after the procedure. But by chance I took an OPK, and had also been temping, and so I knew ovulation was approaching. We only DTD that once, so if it happens, it happens. 

Since you're going on a trip, I think you made the right choice, able to enjoy yourself. 

My cycles were normally regular. 28 days. SO this MMC and D&C changed that a bit, but that's okay.


----------



## parisprincess

Exactly -- if it happens, it was meant to be!

I'm sure your cycles will regulate themselves. Youre lucky to have a 28 day cycle! I wish I could have that -- I've been thinking of trying soy but its tough to decide. I've heard that it was bring on O earlier or sometimes, even delay it. I probably won't as I seem to be pretty regular and rather not O when the egg isn't ready yet!

I always seem to have a LP of 14 days so Im hoping my AF shows when I think it is. I'm not sure yet if the mc messed up my cycle but I guess only time will tell! After that first AF, I think I'll feel more comfortable.

Starting to get anxious to try again lol feels like I've been waiting forever! lol

Are you trying for your first?


----------



## Dahlia2007

I know you must get frustrated at your cycle length, but at least you do have a regular cycle (unless I read something wrong). How did you feel after your mmc? The few days after I swore I was done TTC, but then something hit me and I wanted to get on the bandwagon again. This next pregnancy will be for our second child. I have a 4.5 yr old daughter (who was a total surprise). 

This time I stopped birth control back in September '11 and got my BFP in October, so it was really nice. But sadly it ended.


----------



## parisprincess

After my mc I said the same thing. "I'm never trying again!" It was hard not to blame myself, you know? But after I found out how common it was, I started to believe that there was nothing I could do to stop it.

But after a few days, and especially after the bleeding stopped, I wanted nothing more than to try again. It helps too that DH is so excited to keep trying!! This will be our first :) It was such a nice feeling being pregnant :blush: I was already putting my hand on my belly and feeling the love lol 

I want that feeling again :cloud9:

Wow, you got pregnant quickly after stopping the pill! Hope it happens quickly for you again :hugs: Is your DH excited to keep trying?


----------



## lilblossom

Waiting for that first af although we haven't been preventing anything. Have been temping but am really new to that. I know we bd right around the time my temps say I would have ovulated but i still have hcg in my system so maybe i didnt and wasted my time temping haha. anyway hoping my bfp comes by end of feb at any rate.

Baby dust all around


----------



## parisprincess

Same to you lilblossom! This cycle right after a mc is so confusing eh?? Grrrr.

Are you going to get bloods done again to make sure you have no HCG left?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Paris- I think my husband just knows this is what I want. He isn't one to get too excited about something... until it actually happens. 



Lilblossom- have you taken an HPT lately? That's how I figured out the hcg was out of my system


----------



## JerseyBean

Hello ladies! 

Unfortunately the :witch: showed up on the 15th of Jan! :nope: I'm now hoping for a BFP In Feb.. And it just so happens that AF is due on valentines day! 

Will be a bummer if it does arrive cos then there will be no :sex: to celebrate valentines! Hehe 

Been TTC since a MMC in August, and really hoping for a :bfp: on valentines as its the 3 yr anniversary of our engagement! (we married in aug 2010)

I see there are a few of us in the same boat and hoping for a :BFP: soon! Will be nice to share experiences! 

Xxxxx :dust: xxxxxX


----------



## parisprincess

Aww sounds like you have a real sweet husband Dahlia :) I think mine is so excited because it'll be our first. 

Hi jersey!!! A valentines bfp would be so nice!! Are you doing anything different this cycle? SMEP perhaps? Good luck to you and keep us updated!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

JerseyBean said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Unfortunately the :witch: showed up on the 15th of Jan! :nope: I'm now hoping for a BFP In Feb.. And it just so happens that AF is due on valentines day!
> 
> Will be a bummer if it does arrive cos then there will be no :sex: to celebrate valentines! Hehe
> 
> Been TTC since a MMC in August, and really hoping for a :bfp: on valentines as its the 3 yr anniversary of our engagement! (we married in aug 2010)
> 
> I see there are a few of us in the same boat and hoping for a :BFP: soon! Will be nice to share experiences!
> 
> Xxxxx :dust: xxxxxX

Valentines day BFP would be awesome for you! Do you know when your O date will be? I'm assuming it's just around the corner. As I mentioned earlier, we only DTD once, and it was the day after O. Do you have a BD plan for this time around? lol Keep us updated.


----------



## lilblossom

had blood drawn on Wed and was at 179. Going back tues for another draw but test myself every morning with cheap test from dollar store and haven't seen a neg test yet


----------



## Mrs_t2

I am hoping for a feb or march bfp! Mc in December. I know my levels are back at zero but I wasn't sure if my af was actually my af or not so I have no idea where I am in my cycle. 

Trying not to stress over it this month though! (although dh wouldn't agree - he got a little fed up of me demanding bbd'ing in a not so romantic way!)

Fx for feb or march!


----------



## parisprincess

I hope your levels keep dropping lilblossom!! I was at 156 one week and the next I had dropped to 8 so they can drop pretty quickly :flower:

Welcome Mrs_T2!! Sorry about your loss :hugs: my DH said the same thing lol so when we TTC again, I'll try to make it more sexy! lol are you doing anything different this cycle??

Do you ladies like preseed? DH and I tried it once but didn't really like it :blush:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello Mrs_t2,

Yes I feel you on the husband bit. I know my husband feels odd when we BD'd cuz he knew it was for a cause (which takes the fun out of it I guess). I have to admit though, that I sort of feel sex around O time is to make a baby, and during sex I totally wonder if it's going to work... so my mood is off too. 

As for preseed, I've never tried it, and I'm not sure what it's for. Is it like lube?


----------



## parisprincess

Yeah, but it's sperm friendly! Most lubes are not good for sperm. Preseed helps them swim :) its really weird stuff though. Comes with syringes and you need to insert via syringe 15 mins before you BD. I find it sort of takes the fun out of it lol

Some have said its nice and slippery and enjoy it. Lots of women have gotten their BFPs with it too! It's not too pricey either... About 20$


----------



## Mrs_t2

parisprincess said:


> I hope your levels keep dropping lilblossom!! I was at 156 one week and the next I had dropped to 8 so they can drop pretty quickly :flower:
> 
> Welcome Mrs_T2!! Sorry about your loss :hugs: my DH said the same thing lol so when we TTC again, I'll try to make it more sexy! lol are you doing anything different this cycle??
> 
> Do you ladies like preseed? DH and I tried it once but didn't really like it :blush:

I'm glad it's not only my DH! This cycle the only thing I'm trying to do different is relax. Not even sure where I am in my cycle. I don't know if I've had my post mc af or if it was from a second operation I had to remove a cyst from my ovaries. So I'm trying to take advantage of not knowing and use it as a chance to get back into things in a relaxed way.

I've never heard of pre seed! It doesnt sound very conducive to romance :-0 but it does sound useful.


----------



## parisprincess

Relaxing is the best thing to do! I think anyways :)

I'm trying to do the same. We're leaving for a vacation on February 6 for a week and when we come back we'll be trying again. Hopefully the trip helps with the relaxing!! Lol

I don't think we'll be using the preseed again. It was weird lol 

Are any of you going to try SMEP?


----------



## B&LsMom

Hi Ladies!! FF predicts I will be Ov around the beginning of Feb (fertile period starting the 3rd and predicted Ov on the 6th) Just in time for DH's B-day on the 4th--he is going to be having a BUSY weekend sex:) LOL My MMC was discovered at my Sept scan, and D&C was done on Sept 21st--I had a partial molar pregnancy which is rare and complicated to explain, but also I'm not suppose to try until March (6 months from the D&C) but DH and I have agreed to throw caution into the wind and start TTC now as it has historically taken some time to get a BFP. :dust: to us all so we can have our rainbow babies!!


----------



## jllpoo

so we can have our rainbow babies


----------



## parisprincess

Welcome blakesmom!! So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Its nice that you and your husband decided to try! I think its always better to start trying again once you feel ready. And waiting 5 months rather than 6 isnt that much of a difference! You know your body and if you feel ready, go for it!!

Hope you get that sticky bean :flower:


----------



## lilblossom

This morning i finally got my:bfn: since my early jan mc. So no more guessing is this new hcg or left overs. We can now ttc knowing that the next bfp will be real and exciting. Now bring on the egg haha


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi BlakesMom 

It's great that you're starting again. It's always exciting. O is coming up, good luck!

LilBlossom! What a relief! When do you think you'll start using OPKs? Like with me, my O came a few days after... so I would try using OPKs in a few days!


----------



## parisprincess

Thats great news lilblossom! Time to start :sex: lol

:dust: to us all!!


----------



## lilblossom

Used one today although still spotting a bit from my first af... will use them all week and not taking any chances so will :sex: as much for fun as for success. 

I find it really funny how happy i was to see the negative result this morning when what i really want is a bfp....But needed the neg so that i quit questioning every twinge and symptom that pops up. I know you all know exactly what i mean:)


----------



## parisprincess

LOL! I was the same way. I was at my final follow-up appointment at the doctors and they told me that my HCG level was back to zero. I was so thrilled :haha: Doctor looked at me funny. It's such an odd feeling to be _happy_ about it being at zero.

I guess we're happy because it means that this whole sad ordeal is finally at a close and we are excited to be able to start trying again! 

I'm still waiting for my first af.. should be here next week. After that, it's :sex: time! LOL


----------



## silverlizard

Hi all... can I join? 

I miscarried a few weeks ago, had an ERPC on the 18th. My HPTs look very nearly negative to me now, just the the faintest of lines... so I'm hoping to either ovulate or at least get back onto a normal cycle soon, and then we'll start trying again. So yes, I'm hoping for a February/March BFP.... I just really want to just try to conceive again as soon as we can, even though at the same time it feels kind of scary.


----------



## parisprincess

Hi silverlizard! Of course you can join :flower: I'm so sorry to hear of your loss 

I know what you mean.. I think all of us here do. :hugs: and we're all here for you of you need us!

It's exciting to try again but you also just can't help feeling scared that something will happen. BUT we will keep each other positive and we'll all get our sticky beans :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi silverlizard, I know I've see you around : )

I have a feeling you'll be in the clear in a few days. 

And I too feel nervous about conceiving again. 

Paris, 
I have a question for you... I was looking up "belly button sensation" on B&B and came across a thread that you had started back in Nov https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/796003-funny-question-belly-button-lol-p-2.html

I am having this sensation ALL day today. I can feel it more when I picked up my 4 yr old daughter. Was that symptom preceding your BFP? I had the bellybutton sensation during my recent pregnancy's TWW and I'm just wondering about it. I just highly doubt that we caught the egg this time.


----------



## silverlizard

Looks like your feeling was right... I just tested negative today. Feels sort of strange; happy that things are moving on towards being able to try again, a little sad at one more final reminder that I'm not pregnant anymore and it's really all finally over. But I'll try to focus on the happy part - and it is good to know we can start moving forward now.


----------



## parisprincess

Hi Dahlia :flower:

Unfortunately, that belly button feeling didn't turn out to be a BFP for me that cycle. No idea what it was! But I have heard that it is a symptom for some women, so it could be for you! Stay positive :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

silverlizard said:


> Looks like your feeling was right... I just tested negative today. Feels sort of strange; happy that things are moving on towards being able to try again, a little sad at one more final reminder that I'm not pregnant anymore and it's really all finally over. But I'll try to focus on the happy part - and it is good to know we can start moving forward now.

Exactly! Focusing on the happy part and moving forward is the best idea! I wish you lots of luck :flower: 

Are you going to be waiting for your first Af and then trying or will you be TTC right away?


----------



## silverlizard

Straight away, I think. My GP and the doctor at the EPU both said it would be fine to try right away and we agreed we would, but I know this cycle might be kind of weird and I don't know when or if I'll ovulate... So I guess we're more NTNP this month and then actively trying after that.


----------



## threemakefive

parisprincess said:


> Relaxing is the best thing to do! I think anyways :)
> 
> I'm trying to do the same. We're leaving for a vacation on February 6 for a week and when we come back we'll be trying again. Hopefully the trip helps with the relaxing!! Lol
> 
> I don't think we'll be using the preseed again. It was weird lol
> 
> Are any of you going to try SMEP?

Seeing lots of good things in the SMEP Thread...come check it out if you'd like :) 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/848091-any-smepers-month-7-testers-2-bfp.html


----------



## Dahlia2007

parisprincess said:


> Hi Dahlia :flower:
> 
> Unfortunately, that belly button feeling didn't turn out to be a BFP for me that cycle. No idea what it was! But I have heard that it is a symptom for some women, so it could be for you! Stay positive :dust:

aw shucks (kicks dirt). Yeah, that feeling is totally gone today. I'm not feeling much of anything really. But I do know that my original date to start TTC was going to be in Feb anyways, so if this doesn't work out then I'm going to be trying on hopefully an O date of Feb 21st.

and I just realized that that both of us are due for AF around Feb 7th as wel


----------



## silverlizard

Argh... spoke too soon, today's OPK came up suspiciously dark straight away so checked with a HPT and yes, back to a faint positive. Maybe yesterday's test was just faulty?... It must be almost gone, though. The line was really very faint and didn't show up for a good five minutes. Trying again tomorrow!


----------



## babybeanz

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?

I had a natural miscarriage on 12th Jan, I was 11w2d. I bled for about a week, and it was about 2 weeks until I had a negative preganancy test. Totally know what you mean about being happy to see a neg. It made me so sad to see BFP when I knew my bubba was gone. Neg test means we can move on :)

Silverlizard, hope yours turn negative too, I kept getting the really faint lines for a few days too, so hopefully it wont be too much longer. Maybe your pee was more diluted yday?

Anyway, we have been BD'ing since the bleeding stopped. Doc said we could try straight away so hope that when they say you are more fertile after miscarriage works for us all :)

I have no idea where I am in my cycle, my OPKs have been negative, but I didnt start using a few days ago. 

Goodluck everyone :)


----------



## silverlizard

Welcome, babybeanz... so sorry about your loss and hope you see your brand new BFP soon. You could well be right about my tests, actually... think I'd drunk several cups of tea before testing yesterday so it probably watered things down a little!


----------



## Dahlia2007

babybeanz said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?
> 
> I had a natural miscarriage on 12th Jan, I was 11w2d. I bled for about a week, and it was about 2 weeks until I had a negative preganancy test. Totally know what you mean about being happy to see a neg. It made me so sad to see BFP when I knew my bubba was gone. Neg test means we can move on :)
> 
> Silverlizard, hope yours turn negative too, I kept getting the really faint lines for a few days too, so hopefully it wont be too much longer. Maybe your pee was more diluted yday?
> 
> Anyway, we have been BD'ing since the bleeding stopped. Doc said we could try straight away so hope that when they say you are more fertile after miscarriage works for us all :)
> 
> I have no idea where I am in my cycle, my OPKs have been negative, but I didnt start using a few days ago.
> 
> Goodluck everyone :)

Hello,

So sorry about your loss and wanting to wish you success with your upcoming cycles! I have plenty of OPKs to use if this cycle doesn't turn out. We weren't officially trying though.


----------



## parisprincess

Dahlia2007 said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dahlia :flower:
> 
> Unfortunately, that belly button feeling didn't turn out to be a BFP for me that cycle. No idea what it was! But I have heard that it is a symptom for some women, so it could be for you! Stay positive :dust:
> 
> aw shucks (kicks dirt). Yeah, that feeling is totally gone today. I'm not feeling much of anything really. But I do know that my original date to start TTC was going to be in Feb anyways, so if this doesn't work out then I'm going to be trying on hopefully an O date of Feb 21st.
> 
> and I just realized that that both of us are due for AF around Feb 7th as welClick to expand...

Well the cycle I did get my BFP, I thought I was out. I felt no symptoms! I hear it happens like that alot so you are definitely still in. I know its so cliché on this site, but "you aren't really out until the witch shows". :flower:

And youre right. I'm expecting AF either on Feb 7 or 8 so looks like we'll be starting our new TTC journey at the same time! :hugs: Only if you don't get your BFP this cycle, that is! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Hi babybeanz :wave: Of course you can join! So sorry to hear of your loss.

I hope we're all more fertile right now because of the mc. There has to be some sort of silver lining here, right??? 

Sorry about the still positive tests silverlizard. It does sounds like they will be negative soon though! I agree with babybeanz... I bet your urine was just more diluted yesterday.

I've got loads of OPKs too :haha: 

My mc was earlier in January and I had a positive opks on Jan 22 and 23 and FF confirms that I O'd on Jan 24 so I'm technically 8dpo right now... but we werent trying so I'm hoping to get my first AF on the 7 or 8 of Feb. After that, we will be back to officially trying! I'm getting pretty excited but still get that nervous feeling. Its like I can't shake the feeling that something will go wrong again... but Im trying my hardest to stay positive. As much as I hate the TWW, I can't wait to be back in it! lol

I wish all you ladies lots and lots of luck this cycle! :dust: I'm going to update the first post will all our names :flower:


----------



## shannylp

Hi ladies,

Can I join too? I'm ttc after a long break!
I'm sorry for each of your losses. I know how hard it is!
I had an early mc (6 wks) and got my BFP before af came. My daughter is now 3. So that fertility after mc thing is totally true!

Now we are tcc the second. I had a mc in 8/10 (6 wks), 11/10 (7wks) and 3/11 (7 1/2 wks). I have been on Chinese herbs to help maintain a pregnancy for about a year now and this is our first month back ttc.

:witch: is due on Sat but I'm not hopeful. I tend to imagine symptoms and this month is no different. Today I feel almost nothing. I am hoping we can support each other through this month and next! (hopefully we will be supporting each other through pregnancies after that!)


----------



## shannylp

I hope we're all more fertile right now because of the mc. There has to be some sort of silver lining here, right??? 

My only sticky bean was right after a mc. It was a total silver lining! Hope you get yours too!


----------



## shannylp

parisprincess said:


> I hope we're all more fertile right now because of the mc. There has to be some sort of silver lining here, right???
> 
> Like I tried to say a minute ago (and couldn't quote and reply properly)
> My only sticky bean was right after a mc. Baby dust to all!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Paris for adding our names to the front page :hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Hello ladies! Can I join you guys? I had a mc in Dec at 11 weeks. This is my first real cycle since and I am hoping Feb. is my month. I did absolutely no charting so we will see what happens I guess. 

At this point I have absolutely no symptoms so I am going to try and wait to test for as long as I can hold off for...but we all know how that goes :haha:

Nite xx


----------



## Nitengale

Blakesmom: I see you are also from Washington :thumbup:


----------



## babybeanz

Thanks for adding my name to the list, and for the welcome Parisprincess!:hugs:

I dont know if any of you ladies have tried this, but I joined a thread on BnB the month I got my BFP - it was the "honey & cinnamon ladies". Anyway, I tried it - you take a spoonful of honey sprinkled with ground cinnamon everyday (twice if you can stomach it!) and it's meant to really help getting a BFP!

I know it sounds crazy, but it worked for me, I got a BFP that month after 10 months of trying. Obviously it ended badly, but I honestly think there might be something in it. In total I think there was something like 30 BFPs that month, it was amazing. I've started it again now, so please let me know if you want to join me.

I think the expensive Manuka honey is most highly recommended, but I am just taking an ordinary organic supermarket brand.

Maybe we can have some Feb honey and cinnamon BFPs :happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

I've definitely heard of cinnamon before, odd as it sounds - I think I've heard of it being used as a substitute or supplement for Metformin in women with PCOS to stimulate ovulation or something similar. I've still got some cinnamon tablets in my cupboard somewhere... time to dig them out, maybe!


----------



## parisprincess

Welcome shannylp and Nitengale!!! So sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: We're happy you'd like to join us! Lots and lots of :dust: to you both! I've added you both to the first page! Keep us updated on how things on going with you!! This is a great group of lovely ladies. 

babybeanz: You're very welcome!!! :hugs:

Hmm... cinnamon and honey!! Sounds like we'll have some extra sweet and spicy babies! :flower:

Do you have to use a spoon or can you put the honey and cinnamon on something you're eating... like oatmeal? I already put cinnamon and ground flax on my yogurt in the morning... why not add a little honey? ;)


----------



## babybeanz

Hey ParisPrincess, you can add it to something you're eating or drinking (although not something too hot as this kills the enzymes or something!). I'm not keen on honey so I prefer to take it in one go like medicine!

Cinnamon in yogurt sounds yum though! x


----------



## Dahlia2007

that sounds good about the honey... I'll do some research as to why they say it's good. 

I also hear flax seed is really good for you (just for general health). I like vanilla yogurt with granola and fruit, so adding some flax will be a good addition.


----------



## parisprincess

Its best if you use the ground flax. I've read that the body can't digest the seeds, so although you're eating flax, you're not getting the benefits! 

I buy the organic already ground... its called "milled flax seed" and it's best to keep it in the freezer for freshness. :) You can buy the seeds and grind them yourself if you'd like -- you just use a coffee grinder. I sprinkle it on my oatmeal and yogurt and I even add it to things I bake like muffins (just need to cut down on the flour a little). It's really tasty! I also hear that it's best to keep a serving to 2 Tbsp/day. Its great source of fiber and your Omega vitamins!

Let us know what research you find about the honey Dahlia! I'd be interested in that :flower:


----------



## B&LsMom

Nitengale said:


> Blakesmom: I see you are also from Washington :thumbup:

Well how cool is that??!! Where abouts are you?? We live on the East side--in Spokane. :thumbup:


----------



## Nitengale

blakesmom said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> Blakesmom: I see you are also from Washington :thumbup:
> 
> Well how cool is that??!! Where abouts are you?? We live on the East side--in Spokane. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I spent most of my life in Seattle but for the last 2 years I have been in Yakima.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone, AF came knocking at midnight. I was really upset, but then I realized I was being silly and that it's for the better to get my cycles figured out. I'm glad I started an AF, but there is one concern. So nothing is ever easy I guess!

It so happens that I ovulated 10 days ago, and since my period started today, that means I have a 10 day luteal phase. And that's cutting it close in terms of implantation rights. So I talked to the OB nurse and she said it's normal to have a different cycle after D&C until it regulates after 2-3 months. 

I plan on catching the egg this next O, so just to be safe I think I am going to take what's called* B-50 Vitamin*, with B6 and B12, which has been shown to lengthen luteal phases by a few days. Has anyone else experienced shorter luteal phases at all? Mine could potentially be back to normal this cycle, but I just want to do everything I can to catch the egg. I just hope O comes on time now, since everything else has changed. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Hi girls!
I was hoping I could join you all...
I had a very early mc in January and we are now hoping to get a BFP this month.
I have been taking OPK's and I just got a + last night, so we DTD last night and this morning, so you never know right??? :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

jacksonsmommy said:


> Hi girls!
> I was hoping I could join you all...
> I had a very early mc in January and we are now hoping to get a BFP this month.
> I have been taking OPK's and I just got a + last night, so we DTD last night and this morning, so you never know right??? :)

Welcome! It could definitely happen. Good luck


----------



## parisprincess

Hi Dahlia -- sorry about AF. :hugs:

I'm 10dpo right now and my normal luteal phase is 14 days. I'm expecting AF to show on Wednesday, so I will keep you posted if it comes earlier. I have been feeling a little crampy actually... 

I have heard that sometimes a mc does affect your LP, but it normally regulates itself pretty quickly! :flower:

Lots of :dust: for this next cycle!!!


----------



## parisprincess

jacksonsmommy said:


> Hi girls!
> I was hoping I could join you all...
> I had a very early mc in January and we are now hoping to get a BFP this month.
> I have been taking OPK's and I just got a + last night, so we DTD last night and this morning, so you never know right??? :)

Welcome jacksonsmommy!! Nice of you to join :flower: I'll add your name to the first page!

Good luck to you if you are hoping to catch that egg this month!!! 
:dust: Make sure to keep us updated! I'd love for us all to get our BFPs.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks Paris, hopefully yours will come right on time. It just sucks thinking okay AF is here, now I can try again next O, but then be worried my cycle still isn't right! I have faith though... It helps to talk to be able to talk to you all : )


----------



## parisprincess

We are here for you!! :hugs: 

B Vitamins have been shown to help with LP length, so you are definitely doing all the right things!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Dahlia, 
We weren't sure we were going to start trying right away, but we got the OPK's in the mail just yesterday, so I decided to take one just to see how they work. And I was shocked to see that it was definitely two dark lines!! I tried two of course and they were definitely both + 
We had the miscarriage 1/9 so I had no idea when I would ovulate again. I guess it was yesterday / today??


----------



## silverlizard

STILL getting positive pregnancy tests. :(

It's not even a faint line today! It's a really obvious, let-me-mock-you-with-my-bright-pink line. What on earth is going on with my hormones?

Argh. :(


----------



## parisprincess

Aww silverlizard :hugs: So sorry to hear that. Are you having any more bloods drawn to see what your hcg levels are at?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks ParisPrincess! I agree and hope that we all get a BFP this month or next as well!! I was really surprised when we got the + OPK and thought hey, maybe it's a sign?


----------



## parisprincess

I think positive OPKs are an aphrodisiac lol It gets you so in the mood to :sex:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Haha I think so too ParisPrincess!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silverlizard... how crummy. I wonder why you had some that were negative though. I would get some bloods done just to have peace of mind.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Paris, there nothing like knowing that you're ovulating!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

That is really odd Silverlizard....if the tests aren't (-) soon, I would see if you can get your blood work done again!


----------



## gehman.j

hopping in on this hope for a bfp either this month or next! its been almost 3 years since our loss and we are finally ready to actually try (the one we lost was def unplanned but very heartbreaking)

gonna try preseed and starting tracking cycles after coming of bcp's in december... we shall see


----------



## silverlizard

Today's is negative!

I am so confused. I guess I'll keep trying and hope it stays that way... my hormones are weird, obviously!


----------



## parisprincess

That's great news silverlizard!!! :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello gehman, so sorry for you loss. It is a heartbreak in any circumstance. It's exciting to start TTC again, although I'm sure bittersweet. I can't wait to see where this thread end up, hopefully all BFPs! We deserve it!

Silver- If AF shows up, then you'll know you're in the clear. Are you hoping for her, or a +OPK?

Paris-It's almost vacation time for you! Also, I just bought flax oil. Vitamins were buy 1, get 1 free. So I got B-complex, to lengthen luteal phase, and picked the the flax because it was the only other thing I could think of. lol


----------



## parisprincess

We all definitely deserve to get our BFPs!! This will be a lucky thread... I can just feel it! :flower:

2 days to go and vacation!!! My flight leaves at 8am on Monday... So excited! 

That's awesome Dahlia! You are going to be one healthy mama!! 

I had some painful cramps this morning but no AF yet. :shrug: I bet she's on her way though. It's bizarre, because I normally don't cramp with AF but I read the first AF after mc can be painful. If she shows tomorrow, then my LP shortened too. I think I'll need to pick up some b-complex too!


----------



## silverlizard

Dahlia - a +OPK (without a +HPT) would be great, but right now I'd settle for anything that suggested my cycle was going back to something normal! I'm going to do another test tomorrow and hope this one is actually negative... time for a trip to the doctors if not, I think, because it's getting way too confusing.

parisprincess - I remember after my last mc, my first period afterwards was much more painful than normal, so I guess it can just happen that way? Hope it's not too bad for you :hugs:

Fingers crossed that you guys are right about this being a lucky thread... let's hope for lots of BFPs and stickiness!


----------



## patiently

hey ladies can i join hoping for a feb/march bfp this is my third and im hoping last round of clomid 100mg and we are ttc after the loss of two angels in feb 4th 2011 and june 2011...heres hoping that we all get our bfps!!! x


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I agree with you ladies...this is going to be a positive and lucky thread and we are all going to get our BFP's this month or next!!! I can't wait to hear updates as the days go on! :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello Patiently,
sorry for your losses. 
fingers crossed this is it!


----------



## parisprincess

First AF showed this morning :) 2 days earlier than expected. I had a 12 day LP rather than my usual 14


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Paris. You'll be alright. I know it just has to do with our losses and it won't be like this forever. You know how I said I was taking the B-complex? Well I didn't take mine yet today because I wonder if it will really do any good since my body is still trying to get regulated. Like I wonder if this first luteal phase after D&C was messed up, but then all will go back to normal this next time.
i don't know..


----------



## parisprincess

I'm not sure if I'll take it either. :shrug: Two days shorter isn't bad really so I think I may hold out. I'm just so glad she showed! lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

yeah, 12 days is sufficient, just me with my 10 has me worried. Even though they say 10 can be alright, I just want this to be it.


----------



## parisprincess

I'm sure it'll regulate itself quickly. This cycle should be fine :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

I'm praying it will be.
sidenote: I am catholic, and I do pray, but I've never asked for something like this from God- I've been asking him to give me a pregnancy, and I hope it's not too much to ask. I'm doing my part, so I hope he sees that in me :)


----------



## parisprincess

That is so sweet :flower: your bfp is coming! He definitely sees you :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Ladies, I would love to join aswell. After two miscarriages last year followed by ttc being put on hold whilst we had lots of tests. This year Im hoping for more success! We started ttc again last month and despite using my clearblue fertility monitor it didnt work last month so Im hoping this month is lucky. Im currently CD10 and should ovulate on day 18 so Id love to join this group and follow everyone else x


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome justkeeptryin :wave:


----------



## silverlizard

Well, in the enthralling saga of my pregnancy tests... yesterday and today I got incredibly faint positives. I'd say maybe even evaps, except I'm fairly sure they appeared within ten minutes. I guess I'll just assume things are sloooooowly returning to normal.

I'm also getting positives on OPKs but I don't really trust that given the faint HPT positives. I guess we'll just NTNP for now and hope if I do ovulate this cycle that we manage to catch it.

(Hi, justkeeptryin... good to meet you, sorry for your losses, and fingers crossed for you this month.)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silverlizard, let us know what shows up today... hopefully nothing! I have a question... have you been using the same brand HPT every day? If you weren't maybe that has something to do with the varying results. 

Seems like AF is over for me. It lasted a good 4 days, and I thought I would have one more day of it, but so far nothing.


----------



## Krippy

Hi Ladies...I would love to join you! I am hoping to be back to TTC in March or April and need some friends to wait with! I have just been diagnosed with Hashimoto`s, auto-immune disorder that causes hypothyroidism. Just waiting for my levels to get back into range with meds and then back on the TTC wagon.


----------



## silverlizard

Dahlia2007 said:


> Silverlizard, let us know what shows up today... hopefully nothing! I have a question... have you been using the same brand HPT every day? If you weren't maybe that has something to do with the varying results.
> 
> Seems like AF is over for me. It lasted a good 4 days, and I thought I would have one more day of it, but so far nothing.

Same brand, but they're the cheap internet ones so maybe not flawlessly reliable. Today's is negative! :D


----------



## KatM

I had my MC on 1-28-12 and am TTC immediately. I will be taking a HPT test tomorrow morning and pray that it comes out negative. I was tested on 1-30 and it dropped from 432 to 60 in 3 days. I do not want to keep getting pricked again at the Dr's and DH and I compromised if the HPT comes out negative tomorrow, I can cancel my Fri blood test.

I am sorry for everyone's loss and am grateful that we are all here to support one another. You ladies have made this difficult time so much more better.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Welcome KatM! Hoping you get your negative test asap!! We all seem to be in the same boat, so let's hope we get our BFP very soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

Got a positive OPK last night---thinking positively this could happen!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi, Just wanted to know if I could join this group? I am the mother of a beautiful 2 yr old, that was totally planned for...then we had a surprise pregnancy in Aug, but ended in Sept. They said it never got much past implantation...So, we took a while off and decided to give us both time to recover, especially for me mentally. We have had two normal 30 day cyles these last two months, and this is the first month I got the clearblue easy fertility monitor back out....it is now day 15 and still at lows...not even one high yet, so getting ansy lol. Worried now I am not even ovulating.... :/. But maybe I could wait with yall and we can all boost one another! Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Oooh Nice Blakesmom!! That could be a great thing!! Now get to work!! lol Good luck!!


----------



## mellywelly

Can i join here too? Got pg last cycle, but Mc at just 5 weeks. Getting straight back to ttc, as not getting any younger! Hopefully we wont have to wait too long, but it took us 8 cycles to get pg with the one that I mc.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Kat! I think you're on a nother thread I'm subscribed to as well. I hope you get your (-) soon!

Great Blakesmom! Good luck!

Silverlizard- what's the verdict today?

Paris- I think you're on vacation now : ) soak up some sun for me will ya?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Melly, 
Babydust to you! I am sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Is your cycle back on track?


----------



## monroezelda

I had a miscarrige 21 november 2011 I bled for 6 weeks then got a period 2 weeks after that 21.jan/2012, since the 3rd I have had brown discharge its been going on 5 days now. it seems to early to be implantation bleeding but I have been nauseous this morning and threw up this afternoon its only been 3 weeks since my last period, but saying that I did get 5 positive urine tests at 2 weeks 5 days with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Dahlia2007

tiptoesd101 said:


> Hi, Just wanted to know if I could join this group? I am the mother of a beautiful 2 yr old, that was totally planned for...then we had a surprise pregnancy in Aug, but ended in Sept. They said it never got much past implantation...So, we took a while off and decided to give us both time to recover, especially for me mentally. We have had two normal 30 day cyles these last two months, and this is the first month I got the clearblue easy fertility monitor back out....it is now day 15 and still at lows...not even one high yet, so getting ansy lol. Worried now I am not even ovulating.... :/. But maybe I could wait with yall and we can all boost one another! Thanks Ladies!!

Hello to you : ) I am sorry for your loss. At any stage it's always a full heartbreak

You may just ovulate later. I am thinking that my O date may not be around cycle day 14 this time. SInce my D&C in Dec my cycle's been a little off, so that's why I'm now starting to take OPKs on cycle day 8. Just trying to prepare for the unexpected.


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi, Dahlia!

Thats what I am wondering too...before my daughter I was never reg and changed from month to month...but after stopping breastfeeding her they seemed to get somewhat reg until the mc. With the last two months being 30 days exactly, I just assumed I woulda had a high reading by now, lol. But I am pretty impatient too, lol! Thanks for your support! I cant remember what my OPK's were with TTC with my daughter...I know I had really looong cycles though, so I am thinkin it was like around 18-20's... 

And yes it's gotten easier but still day to day sometimes, I have two prego friends now, in their first tri... and another friend who is due with twins only a few days after I was supposed to be due...so seeing updates is always hard! But no more random crying in the middle of the groc store every time I see a baby or prego woman :).


----------



## silverlizard

Dahlia2007 said:


> Silverlizard- what's the verdict today?

Negative again! Looks like things are finally settling down (*touches wood*).

Welcome Melly - so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Welcome Tiptoes and Melly! We are happy to have you ladies join us as we all attempt to get our BFP's this month or next!! 
Can't wait to follow all of our journies to together and keep each other updated along the way!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

monroezelda said:


> I had a miscarrige 21 november 2011 I bled for 6 weeks then got a period 2 weeks after that 21.jan/2012, since the 3rd I have had brown discharge its been going on 5 days now. it seems to early to be implantation bleeding but I have been nauseous this morning and threw up this afternoon its only been 3 weeks since my last period, but saying that I did get 5 positive urine tests at 2 weeks 5 days with my last pregnancy.

Have you tested yet?? Do you think you could be pregnant:happydance:??


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Tiptoes, I had my mc 1/9 and I actually didn't get my + OPK until 2/2 so I think it took a little loner than usual. I am typically very regular. Let's hope we caught the egg in time!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya everybody, please may I join? :D

I have only been a member for a couple of days on this forum and have found some very hopeful posts from all you lovely people First of all, I'm really sorry to hear about everyone's losses! :( 

I had a complete Miscarriage on 4th January 2012, I was 6 and a half weeks pregnant. I stopped bleeding about a week later, (12th January 2012). We started TTC as soon as the bleeding stopped whilst waiting for my AF. Anyway, she finally came 4 weeks and 5 days later! (6th February 2012) I have never been so glad to welcome her haha! Today is day 3 and waiting for her to finish then we can start TTC again! 

Baby dust for us all for our February/March BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

My cycles took a few months to regulate after my MC..they have regulated but now last an extra day:( 
lol...I am dearly hoping for a BFP later this month..if wicked AF stays away ill Try to wait to test march..ill try ;) lol


----------



## rosebud111

I'd like to join!:dance: I had a mmc on 12/29 and AF came on 2/1. My dr said we can start TTC after 1st AF. We were thinking of waiting 2 cycles but I think we are too anxious to start again so we are officially back on the TTC wagon as of now! Wishing us all lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Smooch - Sorry to hear your cycles last an extra day! :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for your BFP later this month! :D

rosebud111 - Sorry to hear about your mmc :hugs: Glad you're finally TTC again :D I'm just waiting for my first AF to go away then we can TTC again! Baby dust to us all! :D


----------



## KatM

jacksonsmommy said:


> Welcome KatM! Hoping you get your negative test asap!! We all seem to be in the same boat, so let's hope we get our BFP very soon!! :thumbup:

My test came out negative this morning! Yay, cancelled my blood draw on Friday and hoping to O within 2 weeks. Good luck to us all! :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello to the newbies! Hoping for our BFPs

Kat, that's good news. Two birds with one stone : )


----------



## jacksonsmommy

So glad to see more ladies join our group!! baby dust to all of us!
Kat, I had started my MC 1/9 and got my +OPK on 2/2, so just a few weeks later. 
Just keeping taking the OPK's and you never know when it will happen!! :)


----------



## KatM

Thank you wonderful ladies for the support. I very much appreciate it!:thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hi Melly,
> Babydust to you! I am sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> Is your cycle back on track?

I'm still bleeding, (its day 4) although quite lightly, I actually thought I would bleed heavier than this? Not even been as heavy as a normal AF, is that normal? 

Think I might have been a bit naive about this, but I just presumed as I was only 5 weeks I would just really get a normal AF and then my cycles would return to normal straight away? 

I've started taking B100 complex yesterday, to try to increase my LP, which is only 10 days. Not sure if that could have caused the MC or not?


----------



## Excalibur

I can't wait to start doing OPK's again after my AF! :D Hopefully only a couple more days! Fingers crossed for BFP's for us all!!!! :D


----------



## mellywelly

Excalibur said:


> I can't wait to start doing OPK's again after my AF! :D Hopefully only a couple more days! Fingers crossed for BFP's for us all!!!! :D

I have just ordered loads from ebay :happydance: hopefully will be here by the weekend:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start doing OPK's again after my AF! :D Hopefully only a couple more days! Fingers crossed for BFP's for us all!!!! :D
> 
> I have just ordered loads from ebay :happydance: hopefully will be here by the weekend:happydance:Click to expand...

Aww yay! I hope they do arrive by weekend for you! :D I got Clear Blue Digital one's, it was buy one box get another free so I wasn't missing out on that opportunity haha :winkwink:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Excalibur said:


> Where do you get yours from? I had to order mine...we are military overseas, and man do I miss drug stores, target and walmart! The stores here dont sell the clearblue easy ones for the monitor... :/


----------



## tiptoesd101

And I obviously didnt do the quote part right haha! Hope you ladies have a good evening! Its bed time on our end, so here's to good tomorrows!! Gnight!


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Melly,
> Babydust to you! I am sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> Is your cycle back on track?
> 
> I'm still bleeding, (its day 4) although quite lightly, I actually thought I would bleed heavier than this? Not even been as heavy as a normal AF, is that normal?
> 
> Think I might have been a bit naive about this, but I just presumed as I was only 5 weeks I would just really get a normal AF and then my cycles would return to normal straight away?
> 
> I've started taking B100 complex yesterday, to try to increase my LP, which is only 10 days. Not sure if that could have caused the MC or not?Click to expand...

Melly,

Question, have your cycles always had a short LP? I did buy some B100 as well, because my first cycle after D&C had a 10 day LP. But then I talked to my OB nurse and she said that it's normal for cycles to be screwed up for 2-3 months after a D&C. So I did take 3 days worth of B100 on CD1,2,3, but then I decided to stop because I wondered if it would mess up my cycle. I figure if my body is in the regulatory phase right now, I'd better not mess with it because it's probably a fluke. That's just what I've decided.


----------



## Dahlia2007

tiptoesd101 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Where do you get yours from? I had to order mine...we are military overseas, and man do I miss drug stores, target and walmart! The stores here dont sell the clearblue easy ones for the monitor... :/
> 
> Tiptoes, is your OH in the same country as you now? or do you gets visitations from him? Just curious, as I see you're in Germany and assume your from US. I would miss the hell outta Target!Click to expand...


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoesd101 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Where do you get yours from? I had to order mine...we are military overseas, and man do I miss drug stores, target and walmart! The stores here dont sell the clearblue easy ones for the monitor... :/
> 
> Sorry to hear you have to order them rather than going to a local store to pick some up :( I got mine from Boots, a local store/chemist :) Night night, take care xxClick to expand...


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I get my OPK's and pt's from https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
They are so cheap, so I order a whole bunch at a time!


----------



## Excalibur

I get my PT's from the £1 shop. You get two in a pack. They work just as well as any others so why not haha! :D x


----------



## Dahlia2007

We have a $1 here in US, and I get my HPTs from there. But I get my OPKs online (better deal) as I'll need more OPKs than I will HPT


----------



## mellywelly

I get mine off eBay, about £3 for 20 I think.


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia2007 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Melly,
> Babydust to you! I am sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> Is your cycle back on track?
> 
> I'm still bleeding, (its day 4) although quite lightly, I actually thought I would bleed heavier than this? Not even been as heavy as a normal AF, is that normal?
> 
> Think I might have been a bit naive about this, but I just presumed as I was only 5 weeks I would just really get a normal AF and then my cycles would return to normal straight away?
> 
> I've started taking B100 complex yesterday, to try to increase my LP, which is only 10 days. Not sure if that could have caused the MC or not?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Melly,
> 
> Question, have your cycles always had a short LP? I did buy some B100 as well, because my first cycle after D&C had a 10 day LP. But then I talked to my OB nurse and she said that it's normal for cycles to be screwed up for 2-3 months after a D&C. So I did take 3 days worth of B100 on CD1,2,3, but then I decided to stop because I wondered if it would mess up my cycle. I figure if my body is in the regulatory phase right now, I'd better not mess with it because it's probably a fluke. That's just what I've decided.Click to expand...

Yes it's always short. A 25 day cycle with a 10 lp. When TTC my ds it was a 28 day cycle and so presume lp was longer. Not sure why it's changed?


----------



## silverlizard

Urgh, I have cramps today. Pregnancy tests are still coming out negative, and today's OPK was... confusing. Wonder if maybe I'm ovulating (I usually get mild cramps when I do) or if my period's about to start early? I'd be happy with either one right now, any sign of my system going back to normal would be great!

Melly - can a short LP cause miscarriage? I was under the impression it could affect you conceiving in the first place or could increase the chance of a chemical pregnancy, but I've never heard about it causing miscarriages later than that. I could just be uninformed though, I suppose.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silver- I do know that short LPs cause a low implantation rate, but as for miscarriages, it doesn't really qualify because if your LP is short, the egg would have trouble implanting anyways so it wouldn't work out, so it's not really a miscarriage per se.

I do hope it's either O of AF for you! Better get to BD just in case!


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry mine was chemical, but I still call it an mc as to me it was still my baby. But that's what I mean, with a 10 day lp, does this mean I may never get a good implant?


----------



## silverlizard

Melly - does it still count as a chemical at 5 weeks? I miscarried at about 5 weeks last year and always thought of it as a miscarriage... I thought chemical pregnancy was when basically your period arrived at the time it usually would and you would likely never even know you were pregnant unless you'd tested early. Maybe I have my terms mixed up, I'm really sorry if I'm sounding insensitive :( 

I would have thought if you'd got to five weeks though, you most likely did have a good implant and the mc happened for another reason, so maybe that is a hopeful sign?


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia2007 said:


> We have a $1 here in US, and I get my HPTs from there. But I get my OPKs online (better deal) as I'll need more OPKs than I will HPT

I don't blame you, they work just the same as the more expensive HPT's haha. I have never ordered PT's or OPK's online, I only started bothering with my Ovulation once we had our Miscarriage :( The one's I got from Boots, there were 7 tests in a box so therefore I got 14 as it was buy one get one free. That came to about £30! :o Fingers crossed we won't need anymore for a while after these lot! :D


----------



## mellywelly

No offence taken. I thought chemical was before a heartbeat would start? So anything before say 8 weeks is a chemical? But I could be, and usually am completely wrong!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I had my mc at 5 weeks too and they said it was a chemical. I am not sure if it really mattered to me as I was still disappointed. Oh well, that is all behind us now ladies!!! :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Sorry mine was chemical, but I still call it an mc as to me it was still my baby. But that's what I mean, with a 10 day lp, does this mean I may never get a good implant?

Hey Melly, I by no means was trying to make it less than what it was. I would have called it a MC too. I was just describing the facts of what a short LP could imply. I guess the ideal LP would be to have more than a 10 days. But Because mine was 10 last time I have been reading others' personal experiences with it, and many ladies have had a full pregnancy with their 10 day LP.


----------



## silverlizard

mellywelly said:


> No offence taken. I thought chemical was before a heartbeat would start? So anything before say 8 weeks is a chemical? But I could be, and usually am completely wrong!

I'm pretty sure that is referred to as an "early miscarriage" and not a chemical, usually? Or that's been my experience anyway.

But regardless of terminology... what I meant to say is that I think a short luteal phase is more likely to result in an egg that never implants at all (so you would never even get a BFP), or otherwise a VERY early loss, like at or before 4 weeks. So maybe it's a good sign that you did get to five weeks? (And sorry too if that's really tactless. I sort of hate people telling me things about my loss are a 'good sign', but at the same time I did find it comforting to know that at least me and my partner _can _conceive.)


----------



## mellywelly

I honestly didnt think anyone was being tactless or making light of my mc,:nope: I just meant that I was using MC as a term form mine, when technically I didn't think it was called that yet for me. I just dont like the term chemical, doesnt sound right if you know what I mean, it doesnt imply that it should have been a life, just too clinical:nope: and I wrote 5 weeks out of being lazy, it was actually 4weeks and 4 days when I started bleeding.

and yes, after 8 cycles of ttc, at least I know that we did get that 2nd line even thought it was for such a short time,it gives me hope that we should hopefully be able to do it again. Just got to hope it sticks :thumbup: 
Hope it doesnt take another 8 cycles :dohh:

Anyway, can someone explain this for me because I dont understand -

got my opks today :happydance: just IC's. Well, the urge to POAS was far too strong :haha: I'm only 5 dpo if using 1st day of bled of MC as cd1. Well there is a clearly visable line. Not positive, but half as strong. I dont normally get this until a few days before a +. Theres no way though I'm going to OV within 8 ish days of MC surely??? I usually get a +opk on cd14 but have been taking b100 complex since MC to try to extend LP. I've heard that it can bring your OV date earlier, but still, surely not this early???


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly - Yay for you finally getting your OPK's :happydance: I have heard that you can Ovulate quite soon after MC but not too sure about 8 days. Sorry I couldn't be of more help :dohh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Anyway, can someone explain this for me because I dont understand -
> 
> got my opks today :happydance: just IC's. Well, the urge to POAS was far too strong :haha: I'm only 5 dpo if using 1st day of bled of MC as cd1. Well there is a clearly visable line. Not positive, but half as strong. I dont normally get this until a few days before a +. Theres no way though I'm going to OV within 8 ish days of MC surely??? I usually get a +opk on cd14 but have been taking b100 complex since MC to try to extend LP. I've heard that it can bring your OV date earlier, but still, surely not this early???

Okay, now I have a few ?s.. :dohh: lol
When was the first day of your miscarriage? Feb 1st I presume?
also, you mentioned 5 dpo^ above, and I'm not sure if that was a typo, as I thought you were awaiting O. 
And one more, bare with me: I thought B-complex extends your Luteal phase (the time between your O date and period so that your egg has a chance at implanting). I do not believe it has anything to do with changing your follicular phase (time between Period and O)

The shade of color on your OPK will always have some pink, even while negative. Since your MC was only 8 days ago, have you taken an HPT to verify that you have no more pregnancy hormones left?


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia2007 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, can someone explain this for me because I dont understand -
> 
> got my opks today :happydance: just IC's. Well, the urge to POAS was far too strong :haha: I'm only 5 dpo if using 1st day of bled of MC as cd1. Well there is a clearly visable line. Not positive, but half as strong. I dont normally get this until a few days before a +. Theres no way though I'm going to OV within 8 ish days of MC surely??? I usually get a +opk on cd14 but have been taking b100 complex since MC to try to extend LP. I've heard that it can bring your OV date earlier, but still, surely not this early???
> 
> Okay, now I have a few ?s.. :dohh: lol
> When was the first day of your miscarriage? Feb 1st I presume?
> also, you mentioned 5 dpo^ above, and I'm not sure if that was a typo, as I thought you were awaiting O.
> And one more, bare with me: I thought B-complex extends your Luteal phase (the time between your O date and period so that your egg has a chance at implanting). I do not believe it has anything to do with changing your follicular phase (time between Period and O)
> 
> The shade of color on your OPK will always have some pink, even while negative. Since your MC was only 8 days ago, have you taken an HPT to verify that you have no more pregnancy hormones left?Click to expand...

1st day of MC was Sunday 5th Feb. Its cd5, sorry typo, not dpo.
I read loads of posts from people taking b6. About half of them stated that their O date moved forward a few days, others had same O date but cycle lasted longer. So I think it can do different things in different people?

I took a CB digi on the Sunday as I started bleeding and it already said not pg. I kind of know how my opks look on my cycles before the MC, and they are not this dark until right near O, its a lot darker than the faint lines I normally get early in my cycle. I'm also trying out EPO this cycle, not sure if that could have any effect? I suppose that I should expect everything to be messed up for a while?

Thank you all for being so patient with me!


----------



## KatM

I've heard of people Oing soon after MC, though I don't think it is that common. Just in case, are you going to BD tonight?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hey Melly, okay I understand now. 

Since your MC was early, I would assume things to go back to normal pretty quickly and regularly for you, and I do agree that the B-complex is a good move since you said you've always had the short LPs.

But maybe it's just this first cycle that will be unpredictable for you.


----------



## mellywelly

Going to try the SMEP, so will start bd on Sunday unless OPKs get darker, and have to get jiggy earlier:winkwink:


----------



## babybeanz

Hello everyone, its been a few days since I've been. Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

Silverlizard - congrats on your BFN (never thought I'd be saying that haha!) Lets hope that you next time you POAS you see a lovely BFP again.

Parisprincess, hope you are having a lovely holiday -. I am very jealous. It's freezing with lots of snow here! :cold:

Sorry for everyone elses losses who has recently joined - lets hope we can get our BFPs very soon. 

AF came for me today. We werent really trying last month, I wasnt OPKing or anything so had no idea where I was in my cycle. I'm sort of pleased that I can start over, I'm gonna be digging out my CBFM to use this cycle. I was suprised as I have a 29 day cycle and AF has come exactly on time. As I was over 11 weeks pregnant I thought it might take some time, but I suppose our bodies are cleverer than we give them credit for. I had a horrible migraine yesterday and today I am a little crampy. I have a feeling the cramps will get worse as the bleeding starts in full flow (just sort of spotting at the mo but i know its AF)

Anyway, sorry for the essay, speak to you all soon. :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

babybeanz - Thank you for the welcome :) Glad to hear you got your AF so you can finally start trying properly again! :happydance: Hope your cramps don't give you too much hassle, I know how awful they can be at times! :(


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Good luck Melly!!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ok so I got my + opk on 2/2. When do you ladies think that I can start testing???


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Ok so I got my + opk on 2/2. When do you ladies think that I can start testing???

I would suggest in about a week or so? I'm not 100% sure though lol! :dohh:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Ex...yeah that is what I was thinking too...hard to wait though!! lol


----------



## B&LsMom

I agree--17th would be safe for a strong BFP---If you are a POAS addict--Valentine day might be fun to try on, but don't let it get you down if it's a BFN as that may still only be like 11DPO so still early to be testing.


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks Ex...yeah that is what I was thinking too...hard to wait though!! lol

You're welcome :D I know what you mean about the waiting! It's hard lol. Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks!!! I will keep you all posted!! ;)


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks!!! I will keep you all posted!! ;)

Look forward to hearing the good news! :happydance:

Fingers crossed and lot's of baby dust! :D


----------



## jacksonsmommy

blakesmom said:


> I agree--17th would be safe for a strong BFP---If you are a POAS addict--Valentine day might be fun to try on, but don't let it get you down if it's a BFN as that may still only be like 11DPO so still early to be testing.

Good idea!! We can at least try it!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thank you Ex!!


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thank you Ex!!

You're more than welcome! :D


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi All, sorry for the absence, I've been readingI but been so busy with hairbow orders and errands, I haven't had time to update! 

I am glad to meet some of the other ladies on here, and hoping a good cycle for those who have gotten their AF visits and are able to start again this month :). Lets hope for nice normal cyles with awesome O's and then a BFP at the end!!! ;)

Jacksonsmommy: I am not sure I could wait till the 17th either lol, I would so do a Valentine's Day test, awesome idea!! But then of course I would test later too, if nothin showed up yet!

Reading about all the different reasons for mc, made me think about what they had told me, at first they said it was chemical, but then once they found out I was supposed to be 10 almost 11 wks along and the development was at like 5-6, they decided it was a blighted ovum situation... it was super hard, since I was almost over with the whole first tri already, and the hormones were already in full swing... it took a good month or two for my body to re-adjust again. But I am glad that I was able to avoid a D&C, I went in on a wed and the following mon, it started passing naturally, much worse than the "heavy period" they said it would be like ;) 
...but at least it only lasted 48 hrs, and then 2 wks of period like bleeding... 
Anywho, not sure if any of you had the same situation, but hope that helps a little, knowing that we are all in this together! Anyone else gonna be a nervous reck this time around, at least till that 12 week mark passes? lol


----------



## tiptoesd101

Sorry for the long posts haha, I forgot to add my update in!! The last two mornings my CBFM has read "high" whoohoo! We tried once, today, and hoping tomorrow and the next read the peak readings and we will try then too! Guess we will see what comes of it in a few weeks ;)


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: :hi:

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:

When it comes around to us getting our BFP, we'll be so nervous and on edge all the time! I think once we pass 6 and a half weeks, that will be 1 bonus for us as that's when we lost our angel baby last time! I don't think anyone will feel 100% positive until they are holding their healthy pride and joy in their arms :happydance:

Baby dust to all and fingers crossed for those BFPs!!!! :D


----------



## B&LsMom

I agree about getting pass the miscarriage mark--for us that will be 10weeks 6days. Then of course 2nd tri should bring on a new stage of relief. Definitely not going to spread the news until after 12 weeks next time!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ooooh tiptoes...good and exciting to hear!!! Now get to work ! We need to hear about a BFP in a couple weeks!! :)


----------



## KatM

For me, it will be passing the 6 week mark and actually seeing a fetal pole. 

I can't believe how excited I am about getting CM... How strange life has become since TTC. My DH now knows the lingo. We will BDing tomorrow morning just in case this is my fertile window. The OTK was either negative or the faintest of lines, but I don't want to miss out if the CM is a good marker. Usually when I ovulate, my nipples get very painful, but I know after MC things can be all whacky. I'm keeping to BDing every other day just in case I O this month.

Good luck on your BFP everyone. Who will be the first?


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom: :hugs: Yeah, I think once we hit the 2nd Tri, we can relax a bit at least! :)

KatM: I'm the same, I'll also need to see a fetal pole to be a little bit more relaxed! Haha my OH is learning the lingo aswell! It's like we're speaking another language! Good luck with your BD'ing, we started this morning! Fingers crossed for our BFP's! :D


----------



## mellywelly

Feeling a bit sad today. For some reason my boobs have started to hurt today, and came over all sicky feeling when I was walking the dog. just felt pg again, and now I'm just sad.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Feeling a bit sad today. For some reason my boobs have started to hurt today, and came over all sicky feeling when I was walking the dog. just felt pg again, and now I'm just sad.

Big hugs hun :hugs: Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Finally got crosshairs on FF when I entered this mornings temp. 4 DPO with some well timed BD'd 1 day before, day of, and 1 day after---I think we did all we can do this cycle---now time to relax with 10ish more days to got in the 2WW.


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom said:


> Finally got crosshairs on FF when I entered this mornings temp. 4 DPO with some well timed BD'd 1 day before, day of, and 1 day after---I think we did all we can do this cycle---now time to relax with 10ish more days to got in the 2WW.

Yay! :D Fingers crossed for you and sending you lot's of baby dust! :happydance:


----------



## KatM

My test strip came back with a line, though lighter than the control, so still a negative. It was way darker than the super faint line yesterday. I think tomorrow I will have a positive OPK...putting me at Oing on Valentine's Day. 

When I had my MC, Valentine's Day or the 15th came forward in my intuition for conception and now it is actually happening. This means that my body has moved right back to cycling on schedule like some other ladies have experienced with CD1 the start of the MC.

Hugs to you Melly.:hugs:

Excalibur, keep me posted.

The hubby and I are definitely BDing for the next few days. I realized that I used these strips incorrectly the first time we got pregnant. I thought when you see a line, that meant O was around the corner. Just read today that the line must be as dark or darker than the control. That means the hubby's sperm survived a minimum of 3 days or more the first time around. Thank goodness they are endurance athletes like DG. :winkwink:


----------



## Dahlia2007

KatM said:


> My test strip came back with a line, though lighter than the control, so still a negative. It was way darker than the super faint line yesterday. I think tomorrow I will have a positive OPK...putting me at Oing on Valentine's Day.
> 
> When I had my MC, Valentine's Day or the 15th came forward in my intuition for conception and now it is actually happening. This means that my body has moved right back to cycling on schedule like some other ladies have experienced with CD1 the start of the MC.
> 
> Hugs to you Melly.:hugs:
> 
> Excalibur, keep me posted.
> 
> The hubby and I are definitely BDing for the next few days. I realized that I used these strips incorrectly the first time we got pregnant. I thought when you see a line, that meant O was around the corner. Just read today that the line must be as dark or darker than the control. That means the hubby's sperm survived a minimum of 3 days or more the first time around. Thank goodness they are endurance athletes like DG. :winkwink:

Kat, that's an awesome conclusion :happydance: 

Melly- there are good and bad days, it's really heartbreaking :hugs: I hope tomorrow will be better. 

Blakesmom- sounds like you did all you could! I think that BDing the three days in a row (days before O, day of, and day after) is perfect!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Dahlia!! I was interested in trying SMEP for this cycle--also got in one more time last night--just in case I Ov'd later then what OPK/FF predicted


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Great news about your intuition! :D Fingers crossed!

I'll be sure to keep you posted hun and good luck with your BD'ing also :happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

Well, my OPK came back positive today (and I checked with one last pregnancy test - still negative) so.... wish me luck, heh? Looks like there'll be a few of us testing around the same time - fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Excalibur

silverlizard said:


> Well, my OPK came back positive today (and I checked with one last pregnancy test - still negative) so.... wish me luck, heh? Looks like there'll be a few of us testing around the same time - fingers crossed for you all!

Yay for the positive OPK! :happydance: Good luck hun, sending you lot's of baby dust! :winkwink:


----------



## B&LsMom

WooHoo Silver---Get busy!!! :sex:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silver- well you've come a log way from all your + HPTs to now a + OPK! sounds good! Good luck to you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silverlizard

I know... such a relief, thought I was never getting back to normal! Guess I'd better, er, go spend some quality time with the boyfriend... ;)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Quality time alert! OMG, just think this could be it! : )yay


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia2007 said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to answer this lol, Yes my hubby is thankfully here with me, we have been stationed in Germany for almost a 1 1/2 and about 1 1/2 yrs left :). I don't know what I would do if he were gone! Thank goodness for no deployments while we are here:D.
> 
> KatM and Silver, good luck to you gals now that you are back to regular and getting close to O!!
> 
> The CBFM read another high day, makes 3, so still waiting for that lovely egg on the screen ;). But just to be safe we have been plenty busy lol. The very first time I used it, it never did the egg cause it was reading my body/cycle that month..so thinkin it may do that again since it's been over 2 yrs since we used it...lol. But yeah, I have to say, I am getting kinda sore, lol, and we still have a few more days to get some more tries in haha!:blush:Click to expand...


----------



## tiptoesd101

ok, so how does the quote work haha, I cant seem to do it right!!
 
Oh, and Melly, I know exactly how you feel, like I said before, it took a good while before I started feeling ok, with just being me again. I remember leaving the ER thinkin...I still feel pregnant, nothing has changed physically yet. Mentally it took me about 2 months to be ready to let go of the greif some and start recovering. I think it took the hormones that long to regulate too, so that made it hard to be and feel like a "normal" pre-prego me. Just know that you aren't alone, and that it will get better, I still have sad moments even now, but it's easier to sit there and feel it and look at it for a minute and then set it aside and move on with my day. Know that we are here for support if you need it :).

Blakesmom, awesome timing, now to just sit and relax and hope for that BFP in a few days!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yeah sounds like there are a few more OPKs !!! It will be so exciting to hear if we have a few BFP's in the next couple of weeks!! Baby dust to all of us.

Melly, we have all been there and it is totally natural to feel a little sad...hang in there as this is going to be all of our months!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

blakesmom said:


> Finally got crosshairs on FF when I entered this mornings temp. 4 DPO with some well timed BD'd 1 day before, day of, and 1 day after---I think we did all we can do this cycle---now time to relax with 10ish more days to got in the 2WW.

I got a good feeling for you this month!! Sounds like you timed it right, so you did all you could! ;)


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> ok, so how does the quote work haha, I cant seem to do it right!!
> 
> Oh, and Melly, I know exactly how you feel, like I said before, it took a good while before I started feeling ok, with just being me again. I remember leaving the ER thinkin...I still feel pregnant, nothing has changed physically yet. Mentally it took me about 2 months to be ready to let go of the greif some and start recovering. I think it took the hormones that long to regulate too, so that made it hard to be and feel like a "normal" pre-prego me. Just know that you aren't alone, and that it will get better, I still have sad moments even now, but it's easier to sit there and feel it and look at it for a minute and then set it aside and move on with my day. Know that we are here for support if you need it :).
> 
> Blakesmom, awesome timing, now to just sit and relax and hope for that BFP in a few days!!


Are you using the Reply with Quotes button?? Just make sure you don't start typing until a few lines under the quote. It has [/QUOTE] at the beginning and at the end, so don't type anything between--hopefully that helps :thumbup:


----------



## delong09

I am 2 dpo I have a stuffy nose, headache, cramps but no cm. And I getting my hopes up a little to high or cld I be having early signs of pregnancy


----------



## Excalibur

I am awaiting to take an OPK test later today, I think it will be too early but I want to get into the swing of things by getting used to using them :D


----------



## Excalibur

Well, I took an OPK but I didn't get a Smile today. I wasn't expecting one to be honest but until I get a more or less accurate Ovulation day, I need to be 100% sure I don't miss it! :D


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur, I think that's a good idea... I found them definitely a bit confusing at first with having to analyse whether the second line is darker or lighter or what, so I'm sure a few practice runs won't hurt - that way you'll know what a negative result looks like and you'll see the difference much more easily when it goes positive. [Edit: Oh, looks like you're using the less confusing kind than me! Still, I stand by what I said about a few practice runs being a good thing.]

Speaking of, my OPK is negative today, but I think that's normal, right - just means the hormone surge happened yesterday? Let's hope we caught that egg in time... XD


----------



## Excalibur

silverlizard said:


> Excalibur, I think that's a good idea... I found them definitely a bit confusing at first with having to analyse whether the second line is darker or lighter or what, so I'm sure a few practice runs won't hurt - that way you'll know what a negative result looks like and you'll see the difference much more easily when it goes positive. [Edit: Oh, looks like you're using the less confusing kind than me! Still, I stand by what I said about a few practice runs being a good thing.]
> 
> Speaking of, my OPK is negative today, but I think that's normal, right - just means the hormone surge happened yesterday? Let's hope we caught that egg in time... XD

Thank you :) I was reading up on them before I bought them but the whole trying to figure out the consistency of the lines etc really confused me! So I opted for the Clear Blue Digital OPK's which either smile at you if it's a plus or it's just a blank circle if it's negative, I still see what the lines look like though once I eject the stick from the machine etc, as these are not cheap, maybe I can get a rough idea of what the lines look like as you said, if I need more tests in the future, maybe I can get cheaper one's and know what I'm looking for! :D

If you got a Positive OPK yesterday and it's Negative today, then yeah, you should have had a surge yesterday :D Fingers crossed for that BFP! :happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yes silver...that is how it usually happens. It is only positive for the 6-12 hours that you test and then it will be negative after that. I believe that means you will ovulate within the next 12-48 hours- It sounds like you got it in time!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur--I love the Clearblue digis---that smile face makes me SOOOOO happy!!


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom said:


> Excalibur--I love the Clearblue digis---that smile face makes me SOOOOO happy!!

I'll take your word for it hehe! :D I haven't had a smile yet as I haven't been using them long enough but I'm sure I will get one next week at some point! :happydance:


----------



## tiptoesd101

I think you had the timing down as best you could Silver! Keeping fingers crossed for a good update in a few weeks! 

Excaliber and Blakesmom, thats what I like about the CBFM, that little egg symbol lol!

Still waiting on mine this month...day 4 of high reading argh lol! Starting to think it is using this month to adjust to me again...guess we will find out in a few days what it decides to do! Hoping with all the BDing we are doing just in case, lol, that we have a good chance even if the monitor misses the surge this month!! ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes: I'm still waiting for my smile :) We are getting plenty of BD'ing though so even if we miss the surge, should definitely have a good chance of catching that egg! :D Good luck and lot's of baby dust :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> Well, I took an OPK but I didn't get a Smile today. I wasn't expecting one to be honest but until I get a more or less accurate Ovulation day, I need to be 100% sure I don't miss it! :D

My OPK turned out negative too.:cry:

Soon for both of us. I feel it coming. My boobs are starting to hurt like they normally do around ovulation. Are you still sticking to a BD schedule. We are doing at least every other day until I surge or my boobs hurt a lot, then daily.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Well, I took an OPK but I didn't get a Smile today. I wasn't expecting one to be honest but until I get a more or less accurate Ovulation day, I need to be 100% sure I don't miss it! :D
> 
> My OPK turned out negative too.:cry:
> 
> Soon for both of us. I feel it coming. My boobs are starting to hurt like they normally do around ovulation. Are you still sticking to a BD schedule. We are doing at least every other day until I surge or my boobs hurt a lot, then daily.Click to expand...

Aww no :hugs: We'll definetly get a positive soon! I feel it too! :D Up until now we have BD'd everyday so just need to keep this up or at least once every other day and we should have done more than enough to catch the egg :) Fingers crossed for us all! :hugs:


----------



## KatM

I had a positive OPK and a negative OPK today. Both of the test strips were not ideal, as one was expired and one I failed to use room temp urine. I will test again tonight (I have a bunch of "expired" OPKs), but will mainly go by my nipple pain.

Ex-you sound very, very busy and should be catching that egg. Do you have any other signals around O, like sore boobs or EWCM?

Since I cant rely on these faulty OPKs and planned on BDing daily anyways, I fully plan on catching this sticky bean. I realize that my boobs are my most accurate O predictor.


----------



## Dahlia2007

KatM said:


> I had a positive OPK and a negative OPK today. Both of the test strips were not ideal, as one was expired and one I failed to use room temp urine. I will test again tonight (I have a bunch of "expired" OPKs), but will mainly go by my nipple pain.
> 
> Ex-you sound very, very busy and should be catching that egg. Do you have any other signals around O, like sore boobs or EWCM?
> 
> Since I cant rely on these faulty OPKs and planned on BDing daily anyways, I fully plan on catching this sticky bean. I realize that my boobs are my most accurate O predictor.

lol the nips give you tips!

Besides OPKs, ewcm will be my clue.


----------



## mellywelly

is it just me, or is this week going really slow :shrug: I've still got another 5 days before I expect a +opk :nope: can't even begin to imagine how long the 2ww will feel :dohh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> is it just me, or is this week going really slow :shrug: I've still got another 5 days before I expect a +opk :nope: can't even begin to imagine how long the 2ww will feel :dohh:

Yeah, I've got until around Thursday. Nice thing is that the hub and I are going out that night for our Valentine's Day dinner, so a least we can be productive that night : )


----------



## B&LsMom

Melly--at least you have a short cycle--I didn't Ov until CD 18 and have a 16/17 day LP--Pure torture!!


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Sorry to hear about your faulty OPK's :( Yeah we are very busy :haha: We sure don't want to miss our chance! To be honest, I have never payed attention to my Ovulation before so I can't really say I have noticed any obvious symptoms like sore boobs etc, I get EWCM :D

melly: I know what you mean! The time seems to drag like hell when waiting for something to happen! :dohh:

Dahlia: Hope you have a lovely Valentine's Day Dinner followed by..erm..yeah ;) :haha:


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> KatM: Sorry to hear about your faulty OPK's :( Yeah we are very busy :haha: We sure don't want to miss our chance! To be honest, I have never payed attention to my Ovulation before so I can't really say I have noticed any obvious symptoms like sore boobs etc, I get EWCM :D
> 
> melly: I know what you mean! The time seems to drag like hell when waiting for something to happen! :dohh:
> 
> Dahlia: Hope you have a lovely Valentine's Day Dinner followed by..erm..yeah ;) :haha:

Ex, I never paid attention either. I was always on BCP. If I knew all these yrs that my boobs tell me when I would ovulate, I would have skipped the BCP. EWCM is a huge sign. I dont seem to get that much of that. I did not when I got pregnant the first time (MC).

Melly, It is so hard to be patient. We never even TTC before December and now I breathe it. I pray that it happens this month for all of us, so we can stop the torture.

Dahlia, Have fun on your romantic date followed by some fun. Fun sex is so much better than BD for me. I am intending to put more passion into BDing and make it more like fun sex. 
Blakesmom, that sucks about your long cycles.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KatM: Sorry to hear about your faulty OPK's :( Yeah we are very busy :haha: We sure don't want to miss our chance! To be honest, I have never payed attention to my Ovulation before so I can't really say I have noticed any obvious symptoms like sore boobs etc, I get EWCM :D
> 
> melly: I know what you mean! The time seems to drag like hell when waiting for something to happen! :dohh:
> 
> Dahlia: Hope you have a lovely Valentine's Day Dinner followed by..erm..yeah ;) :haha:
> 
> Ex, I never paid attention either. I was always on BCP. If I knew all these yrs that my boobs tell me when I would ovulate, I would have skipped the BCP. EWCM is a huge sign. I dont seem to get that much of that. I did not when I got pregnant the first time (MC).
> 
> Melly, It is so hard to be patient. We never even TTC before December and now I breathe it. I pray that it happens this month for all of us, so we can stop the torture.
> 
> Dahlia, Have fun on your romantic date followed by some fun. Fun sex is so much better than BD for me. I am intending to put more passion into BDing and make it more like fun sex.
> Blakesmom, that sucks about your long cycles.Click to expand...

Aww, that's a shame! I guess life is a learning curve, you learn from your mistakes hehe :hugs: I'm going to do another OPK tomorrow, I don't think it will be Positive though. I have some milky discharge at the moment, don't know wether it's pre Ovulation or whatnot? :wacko:


----------



## Alandsa

Hey everyone :) just read your mammoth thread to catch up lol

I'm joining you all after a MC between 5-6 weeks which was confirmed yesterday. Been spotting for over a week and bleeding for four days, looking like its trailing off now. 

This was our first ever BFP and still obviously feeling sad. I had a complete end to pregnancy symptoms around the time the spotting happened so feels a while since I was pregnant. 

I'm looking forward to starting again and going for charting and OPKs / SMEP :)

Sounds like you are all at different stages and it's exciting to see some +ve OPKs already :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Hey everyone :) just read your mammoth thread to catch up lol
> 
> I'm joining you all after a MC between 5-6 weeks which was confirmed yesterday. Been spotting for over a week and bleeding for four days, looking like its trailing off now.
> 
> This was our first ever BFP and still obviously feeling sad. I had a complete end to pregnancy symptoms around the time the spotting happened so feels a while since I was pregnant.
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting again and going for charting and OPKs / SMEP :)
> 
> Sounds like you are all at different stages and it's exciting to see some +ve OPKs already :)

:hi: Alandsa

Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Alandsa said:


> Hey everyone :) just read your mammoth thread to catch up lol
> 
> I'm joining you all after a MC between 5-6 weeks which was confirmed yesterday. Been spotting for over a week and bleeding for four days, looking like its trailing off now.
> 
> This was our first ever BFP and still obviously feeling sad. I had a complete end to pregnancy symptoms around the time the spotting happened so feels a while since I was pregnant.
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting again and going for charting and OPKs / SMEP :)
> 
> Sounds like you are all at different stages and it's exciting to see some +ve OPKs already :)

Welcome Alandsa :wave: my DH and I tried SMEP this cycle--seems like a great approach!! I'm 6DPO today.


----------



## KatM

Hi Alandsa,
Welcome. Sorry for your loss. My story is very similar to yours. All hoping for our sticky bean.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa said:


> Hey everyone :) just read your mammoth thread to catch up lol
> 
> I'm joining you all after a MC between 5-6 weeks which was confirmed yesterday. Been spotting for over a week and bleeding for four days, looking like its trailing off now.
> 
> This was our first ever BFP and still obviously feeling sad. I had a complete end to pregnancy symptoms around the time the spotting happened so feels a while since I was pregnant.
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting again and going for charting and OPKs / SMEP :)
> 
> Sounds like you are all at different stages and it's exciting to see some +ve OPKs already :)

Hello to you : ) We know the sadness here of each loss. It is a major letdown. But hopping back on the train is a good thing. 

I wasn't originally planning on SMEP, but tonight I just realized how close I am to O time, so I decided that I should def be doing :sex: every other night until I get a +OPK, then go wild after that :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Hi, thanks for the lovely welcome :) its nice to know that we all know how our losses feel. I feel to sad to use the due date thread i belonged to as I keep looking at the tickets and thinking of mine :cry:

Thought I was feeling happier today but still hits me in waves. everything seems to be a reminder, such as the charting and thinking of OPKs etc I still feel a bit uncertain as I wonder if my previous BV caused miscarriage, as the EPAU noticed I had a water infection. Going to GP today to ask some questions :?:

Sorry didn't mean to get all miserable lol!! we are all in the same boat and hopefully all have a good chance now of getting another sticky bean :) 

It's exciting to see some of you at the BDing stage hehe! My temps have dropped off loads more this morning and hopefully bleeding will stop today. Then can get to it :)


----------



## Excalibur

Good Morning all :D

I did another OPK this morning but was a BFN as I expected :) I'll probably start doing two daily as it gets closer towards the end of the week. :dust: to all and fingers crossed for those sticky beans! :happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Welcome Alandsa!! Very sorry for your loss, but we have all decided that this will be all of our months... just try and stay positive and we are all hear to hear each other out and support one another!! Baby dust to all :)


----------



## silverlizard

Welcome Alandsa... I'm so sorry for your loss. I still get weepy and sad all the time... please don't say sorry for that! :hugs:

I have... really bad cramps today. Weird. I have no idea what that means, too early for implantation cramps or (I hope) period pains, too late for ovulation pain! Maybe it's just another part of this cycle being a bit strange.


----------



## parisprincess

Wow!! I go away for a week and this thread has taken on a life of its own!! So glad to see so many new ladies!! Welcome everyone! I'm going to have to take some time and read through all the new pages so I can get caught up. :flower:

Looks like I've got a whole bunch of new ladies to add to the first post. I'll get around to that today. Sorry if I haven't kept it updated! I've been in the Dominican for the past week, relaxing on the beach. Oh, it was beautiful!! I'm so sad to be back in the snow! lol

Anyway... officially changed from WTT to TTC again. I'm so happy! Waiting the month after my mc was tough but still feel like it was the right choice for me. AF came a few days earlier than usual, but that's ok. Today is CD10 for me... :sex: tonight for sure! Its Valentine's Day! Is anyone doing anything special??? :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Wow!! I go away for a week and this thread has taken on a life of its own!! So glad to see so many new ladies!! Welcome everyone! I'm going to have to take some time and read through all the new pages so I can get caught up. :flower:
> 
> Looks like I've got a whole bunch of new ladies to add to the first post. I'll get around to that today. Sorry if I haven't kept it updated! I've been in the Dominican for the past week, relaxing on the beach. Oh, it was beautiful!! I'm so sad to be back in the snow! lol
> 
> Anyway... officially changed from WTT to TTC again. I'm so happy! Waiting the month after my mc was tough but still feel like it was the right choice for me. AF came a few days earlier than usual, but that's ok. Today is CD10 for me... :sex: tonight for sure! Its Valentine's Day! Is anyone doing anything special??? :cloud9:

parisprincess: Hi! :hi:

Glad you had a lovely time in the Dominican, oh what I would do for some sun, sea and sand right now! :haha:

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Sending lot's of :dust: for everyone! :D

Me and my OH are just having a chilled night tonight I think, probably get some :sex: in at some point ;)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Paris! So glad your trip was wonderful! I have not been on a proper vacation in ages! Soak up that alone time with your hunny, because your about to get your BFP soon! 

I'm on CD 12 now. I can't actually believe that it's time to make another baby. Another life change. It feels a little strange. Coincidentally I'm watching "in the womb" on National Geographic right now. The process of growth is just amazing and I hope we all get our sticky beans!

Happy V Day!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Welcome Back Paris!! Glad you had a great time! :) 

We aren't doing too much tonight either. we are going to order in Italian and watch The Bachelor :) I would love to have some wine, but since I am 12 DPO I will play it safe ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Wow! such a nice welcome back :flower: You ladies are all so fantastic!

I've updated the first page... I think I've got everyone, but if you happen to not see your name there, please let me know and I will add it right away!


----------



## mellywelly

I love Dominican, not been in a few years now, can't wait to take ds. When he can stand the heat and we can stand him on a 9 hour flight! It's also cd10 for me, no guessing what we will be doing tonight?

Alandsa, glad to see you over here.:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Wow! such a nice welcome back :flower: You ladies are all so fantastic!
> 
> I've updated the first page... I think I've got everyone, but if you happen to not see your name there, please let me know and I will add it right away!

Aww, thank you for adding my name to the first page hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for our BFP's very soon! :D


----------



## parisprincess

Excalibur said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> Wow! such a nice welcome back :flower: You ladies are all so fantastic!
> 
> I've updated the first page... I think I've got everyone, but if you happen to not see your name there, please let me know and I will add it right away!
> 
> Aww, thank you for adding my name to the first page hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for our BFP's very soon! :DClick to expand...

You are most welcome! :flower:

Everyone in this thread is just so amazing. :hugs:

I'm happy that we are all here for eachother. As I've said before ... I can just *FEEL* that this is a lucky thread. We will ALL get our BFPs vvvvvvery soon!


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> Wow! such a nice welcome back :flower: You ladies are all so fantastic!
> 
> I've updated the first page... I think I've got everyone, but if you happen to not see your name there, please let me know and I will add it right away!
> 
> Aww, thank you for adding my name to the first page hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for our BFP's very soon! :DClick to expand...
> 
> You are most welcome! :flower:
> 
> Everyone in this thread is just so amazing. :hugs:
> 
> I'm happy that we are all here for eachother. As I've said before ... I can just *FEEL* that this is a lucky thread. We will ALL get our BFPs vvvvvvery soon!Click to expand...

I couldn't agree with you more in this statement! :hugs: 

Can't wait to see all those BFP's flowing! :flower:


----------



## Alandsa

thanks for adding my name :thumbup: a lucky thread is what we need :hugs:

i keep looking at my chart in the hope it will all happen faster lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

That sounds nice Jacksonsmommy. My husband actually works til 10 pm tonight, so we won't be doing anything til Thursday. My daughter gave me a cute Valentines Day card and drawing. I still have to get them all a card! I've been busy with school and work lately, and that's why O was sneaking up on me! Lol. I think it's better this way. In the past I've been way too consumed with TTC so it's good I keep busy.&#55357;&#56477;


----------



## parisprincess

I agree! Keeping busy is great! 

Being away really helped take my mind off TTC and now I feel more relaxed!


----------



## KatM

Just caught up on the thread, welcome back Paris.

Sounds like we are all getting busy tonight... you never know, might be our lucky night. I might be ovulating today or tomorrow based on a positive OPK (but I got a negative with a different test, so who knows). I do feel I will be Oing very shortly.

Like Ex, I am just covering all bases by BDing at least every other night and this week nightly. 

Sticky Beans for us soon.


----------



## Excalibur

Paris: Glad to hear you feel more relaxed after your holiday, best way to be when TTC :hugs:

Kat: Fingers crossed it will be a lucky night! :D Hope your big O shows up soon for you, still got a few days to wait for mine yet, according to my ticker anyway :dohh I know this week is more fertile for me and I am due to O on 20th according to an Application on my phone, how true this will be, I have no idea! :wacko:


----------



## parisprincess

A whole lot of BD'ing will be going on tonight! :dust: to us all!

I've still got over a week until I O but that's ok. DH and I are going to BD every other day until I get my positive OPK and then we'll BD daily until I get my temp rise! We're so determined this month ;) lol

We're supposed to go out for dinner but I sort of just want to stop somewhere and pick something up, then go home. Does that sound horrible?? lol


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> A whole lot of BD'ing will be going on tonight! :dust: to us all!
> 
> I've still got over a week until I O but that's ok. DH and I are going to BD every other day until I get my positive OPK and then we'll BD daily until I get my temp rise! We're so determined this month ;) lol
> 
> We're supposed to go out for dinner but I sort of just want to stop somewhere and pick something up, then go home. Does that sound horrible?? lol

Can't have a Valentine's without BD'ing :haha: Unless it's AF of course! I have a week until I O aswell :o I know I keep saying this but.....fingers crossed and :dust: for our BFP's!! ;)

I don't think you sound horrible at all, can't beat a nice relaxed meal at home with your OH on Valentine's Day :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> Paris: Glad to hear you feel more relaxed after your holiday, best way to be when TTC :hugs:
> 
> Kat: Fingers crossed it will be a lucky night! :D Hope your big O shows up soon for you, still got a few days to wait for mine yet, according to my ticker anyway :dohh I know this week is more fertile for me and I am due to O on 20th according to an Application on my phone, how true this will be, I have no idea! :wacko:

Hi Ex,
If you stick with your daily BDing, you will catch it either way. I believe every other day is also okay. 

I think I am Oing soon. I will go by the one positive I got yesterday on the "expired" OPK...opened for 45 days instead of the 30 they say is max. 

Since then, negative OPKs. I just read that a readable surge can last as little as 12hrs and if you surge AFTER you test the day before, really 24hrs have gone by before you test again. I guess this is why most ladies seem to test twice daily. 

I would totally do this, but I drink too much and hate being thirsty. I will say I had a positive OPK yesterday as I read the control line is what degrades, and mine have all come out perfect in the same tester batch (bought a 20 pack). My nipples just aren't as sensitive as they sometimes are, but I know that can vary with cycle. Just in case, BDing daily while my boobs are sore.

Good luck everyone!!! Let's get are BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Paris: Glad to hear you feel more relaxed after your holiday, best way to be when TTC :hugs:
> 
> Kat: Fingers crossed it will be a lucky night! :D Hope your big O shows up soon for you, still got a few days to wait for mine yet, according to my ticker anyway :dohh I know this week is more fertile for me and I am due to O on 20th according to an Application on my phone, how true this will be, I have no idea! :wacko:
> 
> Hi Ex,
> If you stick with your daily BDing, you will catch it either way. I believe every other day is also okay.
> 
> I think I am Oing soon. I will go by the one positive I got yesterday on the "expired" OPK...opened for 45 days instead of the 30 they say is max.
> 
> Since then, negative OPKs. I just read that a readable surge can last as little as 12hrs and if you surge AFTER you test the day before, really 24hrs have gone by before you test again. I guess this is why most ladies seem to test twice daily.
> 
> I would totally do this, but I drink too much and hate being thirsty. I will say I had a positive OPK yesterday as I read the control line is what degrades, and mine have all come out perfect in the same tester batch (bought a 20 pack). My nipples just aren't as sensitive as they sometimes are, but I know that can vary with cycle. Just in case, BDing daily while my boobs are sore.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!! Let's get are BFPs soon!!!Click to expand...

Hiya Kat,

I think that's what we are going to do. Either just BD everyday or maybe sometimes it will be every other day. As from tomorrow, it's supposed to be my "most fertile" time up until Monday :wacko: 

Does that mean you are in the TWW now then? :happydance: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Yeah it's hard not to drink whilst waiting to do an OPK, if you're thirsty then you need to drink haha. I did an OPK today but it was negative, going to do another one on Thursday then again on Saturday etc.

Sending lot's of :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

so is this now 2 of you in the 2ww? lol i feel anxious


----------



## KatM

mellywelly said:


> so is this now 2 of you in the 2ww? lol i feel anxious

I don't feel like I am in the 2ww yet. I got the positive yesterday morning, so they say 24-36hrs. I plan on covering my bases and BDing all week until my boobs don't hurt. Then yes, it is the 2ww.

Where are you in the cycle?


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> KatM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Paris: Glad to hear you feel more relaxed after your holiday, best way to be when TTC :hugs:
> 
> Kat: Fingers crossed it will be a lucky night! :D Hope your big O shows up soon for you, still got a few days to wait for mine yet, according to my ticker anyway :dohh I know this week is more fertile for me and I am due to O on 20th according to an Application on my phone, how true this will be, I have no idea! :wacko:
> 
> Hi Ex,
> If you stick with your daily BDing, you will catch it either way. I believe every other day is also okay.
> 
> 
> Hiya Kat,
> 
> I think that's what we are going to do. Either just BD everyday or maybe sometimes it will be every other day. As from tomorrow, it's supposed to be my "most fertile" time up until Monday :wacko:
> 
> Does that mean you are in the TWW now then? :happydance: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah it's hard not to drink whilst waiting to do an OPK, if you're thirsty then you need to drink haha. I did an OPK today but it was negative, going to do another one on Thursday then again on Saturday etc.
> 
> Sending lot's of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hon, you might miss your surge if you don't test at the same time daily or twice daily as some people say to do. Well your BDing daily anyway, so it really doesn't matter. That is why I am not super concerned about the OPK I took being open for 15days longer than they say is optimal.
> 
> Thanks for the babydust. I send some your way and hope for a quick O for you.Click to expand...


----------



## mellywelly

If i go straight back to O'ing as normal I should get a + OPK on Saturday and O on Sunday. Not sure if my cycles will be normal straight away? Have started SMEP this cycle too!!


----------



## Excalibur

Kat: I'm not due to O until the 20th Feb which is Monday, if it happens before then, at least we will have got plenty of BD'in in :haha: I'm unsure when to start doing two tests daily or wether to just keep going as we are, if I get a positive OPK then it's a bonus? You're welcome for the dust and thank you for the dust in return :hugs: 

mellywelly: Hope you get your O soon aswell. Fingers crossed! Good luck with the SMEP :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

So exciting...looking like there are a few ladies with their + OPK this week!! I am 12DPO now and I did take a test this morning because I thought it would be cool...it being valentine's Day and all...but nothing! So I am hoping that it is just too early to test!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Welcome Alandsa! I hope you are doing alright, let us know if you need any extra support on your tough days, and I am sure we can send some love your way!! Just know that everything happens for a reason and this just means God has something even better planned for you!! :flower:

ParisPrincess, It's nice to meet you too! Glad to hear you had such an awesome vacation!! Now to stay relaxed and have fun making this new baby ;)!!!

I hope all of you who are due to O soon, do and catch it as well!! I think with all the BDing ev one is doing there shouldn't be much chance of missing it!O:)

As for my cycle update...pretty sure my CBFM missed the surge this month...prolly cause we had so many yrs in between uses and it used this month to get used to me again...just like it did when I used it the first month ttc our daughter.... :/ I had yet another high reading today, even though I am on like cd18 (actually 20, since I missed using the first two days...) so that makes like 6-7 high readings so far... :(

Plus no more fertile cm and my cervix is now lower and firmer... Hoping that since we didnt bd last night (stressful day yest for hubby so he was too tired) and we didnt Sunday night...that maybe we caught it when we BD Sunday afternoon...gotta love nap time haha!! ;). Anywho, so I guess I am now in the 2ww....boobs are a teensy bit sore, and have a little cramps, but its prob too early for those kinda signs...prob just gas or something lol!! 

Keeping our fingers crossed! Good luck to everyone!! I hate waiting.... ;)


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy: Fingers crossed for that BFP soon! :hugs: :dust:

tiptoes: I hope you haven't missed your surge this month, or if you have, that you managed to catch the little egg ;) All the waiting is the worst part of Pregnancy LOL! 

Sending lot's of :dust: to all! :happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Tiptoes...here's to hoping you caught that egg!!!

Thanks Ex, I am going to test on Thursday again and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## B&LsMom

So does that make 3 of us in the 2WW?? I'm 7 DPO today...?? Happy Valentine's Everyone!!


----------



## silverlizard

I think that's three of us... looks like you'll be the first one to be testing though! *fingers/toes/everything crossed for you*


----------



## Alandsa

Hi tiptoes: thank you for such a lovely welcome :) thanks I feel I can come in here when I need to share how I feel and to catch up on everyone's news. Really hoping you caught that egg :)

AFM - I tested with FMU with IC and it is -ve and also tried an OPK as I gig best results with them using FMU which is currently also reading -ve. My bleeding has stopped too I think.

Yesterday I had woken up really upset and blubbing hard out of the blue. Think I couldn't believe I was back to temping and waiting for O. However I now feel a bit like being pregnant was just a lovely dream I had that I have now woken up from, it's so strange but almost like it never happened. Not sure how I feel about that?


----------



## tiptoesd101

Alandsa said:


> Hi tiptoes: thank you for such a lovely welcome :) thanks I feel I can come in here when I need to share how I feel and to catch up on everyone's news. Really hoping you caught that egg :)
> 
> AFM - I tested with FMU with IC and it is -ve and also tried an OPK as I gig best results with them using FMU which is currently also reading -ve. My bleeding has stopped too I think.
> 
> Yesterday I had woken up really upset and blubbing hard out of the blue. Think I couldn't believe I was back to temping and waiting for O. However I now feel a bit like being pregnant was just a lovely dream I had that I have now woken up from, it's so strange but almost like it never happened. Not sure how I feel about that?


Alandsa, I hope you have a better day today! I mentioned this in an earlier post but thought it would help you now, It took me a good two months to be ready to even move on a little. I was supposed to be almost 11 wks in Sept of 2011, when the bleeding started and they did an ultrasound and found it was a blighted ovum...never went past 5 wks...so it was really hard. I felt pregnant for a few wks after the mc, until the hormones went back to normal...it was so odd to still FEEL pregnant but know that there wasnt anything there... :(. I know what it is like to not even want to get out of bed in the am.... but I promise it does help to get up and maybe get dressed a little. ;) Try to get out and maybe pick up a hobby so you arent always dwelling on it. 

And it's not a dream, it was a lovely few wks God gave you of being a vessel for a precious angel he decided to call home early! :angel: He has a plan for you, and it just includes an infant he has specially set aside for you to mommy! :) Take the time you need to greive and know that its normal and ok! We are here if you need us!! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Awww thank you Tiptoes, that made me a little bit teary but in a lovely way :)

I don't want it to feel like a dream and I keep trying to take all the time I need to process our loss. I'm feeling a lot better today but am expecting off days where I feel a bit pants again. It's so no helpful to know I can share my experiences with you all in here. 

We want to try again as soon as possible due to work factors really and to ensure I can get my full maternity leave entitlement as I'm on a fixed term contract. It's pants when such sensible things cause you grief lol


----------



## Excalibur

I wish I was in the 2WW! Time is going so slow in the run up to O day! :( Lol. 

jacksonsmommy: Keeping everything crossed for you for Thursday!!! :dust:

Alandsa: Sorry to hear you were feeling emotional :hugs: It's a really tough thing for any couple to have to go through, especially when there is sometimes no answer to why we have to suffer like that! :hugs:

Fingers crossed for those BFP's and sending lot's of :dust: to all! :D


----------



## Alandsa

aww thank you Excalibur :) we are on a similar time scale i think in terms of waiting for O, did you wait for your period or go straight for the egg? 

As Im going straight into it I suppose I wont know what my body will do this month *fingers crossed* is all goes to plan. my bleeding has stopped at the point my period would usually stop so that's on track at least :)


----------



## parisprincess

Hi ladies! :flower:

Keep us posted jacksonsmommy!! You may well be our thread's first BFP!! How exciting!! :hugs:

Did everyone get their :sex: on for Valentine's Day? :haha:

DH and I had a great night. We picked up some chinese food and went home. We were trying to be all romantic but we had no candles. It was hilarious because we have a "fireplace channel" on our TV which shows a roaring, crackling fire so we turned that on! :rofl: We both couldn't stop laughing lol Made for a great night though. It's so fun when you just laugh with your partner.

CD11 for me! I dont think I'll be O'ing until next weekend but we'll BD every other day up until that positive opk!

I can just feel it ladies... we're all getting our BFPs this month or next! FX!

:dust:


----------



## mellywelly

I normally do an opk in the evening about 6pm, but even though I don't expect a +opk for another 4 days, I had one of those urges to do one at lunch today. This batch of opks has been a bit weird, the lines (control lines) dont seem as strong as normal. Anyway got this when I tested, not sure if this is close to a + or not :shrug: any comments? No EWCM either yet

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/opk-1.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> I normally do an opk in the evening about 6pm, but even though I don't expect a +opk for another 4 days, I had one of those urges to do one at lunch today. This batch of opks has been a bit weird, the lines (control lines) dont seem as strong as normal. Anyway got this when I tested, not sure if this is close to a + or not :shrug: any comments? No EWCM either yet
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/opk-1.jpg

that does look sorta close. I was having that tint as well two days ago, then it got lighter yesterday, but I have a feeling it will get darker again in a few days. Just our bodies gearing up


----------



## mellywelly

will do another later and see what happens. Both me and DH are shattered today, hate it when BD is a chore:nope: thats if I can get him to dtd again tonight. As we are doing SMEP this cycle, do I count this as my 1st of the 3 days bd'ing, or not, and just stick to every other day?


----------



## mellywelly

Just did another one that was much lighter, so I am thinking that the previous one was just a weird one


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> will do another later and see what happens. Both me and DH are shattered today, hate it when BD is a chore:nope: thats if I can get him to dtd again tonight. As we are doing SMEP this cycle, do I count this as my 1st of the 3 days bd'ing, or not, and just stick to every other day?

We don't normally have even a weekly BD (long story, but we have talked about how I'm not happy with those arrangements). So he did say he is going to work on a "once a week" plan.

Anywho, I haven't told him that O is coming up, because I don't want him to feel pressured. We've just been BD when we both feel like it (last time was the 12th). So he doesn't know that I want to do SMEP. I don't think I'll get lucky until tomorrow night (Our V-day dinner). I think I'll tell him after that it's going to be O-time, and as user "Lotus Womb" says, "It's freak-week!" 

Men just don't get that there is a certain time when we HAVE to do the deed!


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> will do another later and see what happens. Both me and DH are shattered today, hate it when BD is a chore:nope: thats if I can get him to dtd again tonight. As we are doing SMEP this cycle, do I count this as my 1st of the 3 days bd'ing, or not, and just stick to every other day?

Stick to every other day, until you get a positive. Does DH know the plan?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

So I took another pt this morning, because I couldn't resist. I still don't see much, but holding out hope that it is still too early. here is the test from this morning...anyone happen to see anything??? hahaha https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/pt215.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia2007 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> will do another later and see what happens. Both me and DH are shattered today, hate it when BD is a chore:nope: thats if I can get him to dtd again tonight. As we are doing SMEP this cycle, do I count this as my 1st of the 3 days bd'ing, or not, and just stick to every other day?
> 
> Stick to every other day, until you get a positive. Does DH know the plan?Click to expand...

Yep dh knows the plan. He's getting used to feeling he's being used as a baby machine, I tell him he's never happy, either he's not getting enough or he's getting too much. Last cycle we did everyday from cd10 to cd16, and we both had enough, and agreed every other day if we had to do another cycle.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yeah my DH gets a little frustrated too when I am like "OK we HAVE to do it tonight" lol...Oh well we have to do what we have to do to make this happen ladies!!


----------



## parisprincess

I got the same request from my DH... he wants me to make an effort to make BD'ing a little more sexy, rather than a chore! :haha:

I've got a few ideas (naughty ideas! lol) to spice it up this month. I'm lucky that my DH has a great drive. He's willing to do it whenever I need him to, he just doesn't want me to make it feel like work... I can understand that!


----------



## parisprincess

jacksonsmommy -- I'm trying to look at your test but I can't click it to make it bigger so I can get a closer look! 

Hoping a line shows soon!! :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Hmm let me see if this works...

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/pt215-1.jpg

No Idea why it is coming up so small....hmmm


----------



## KatM

Dahlia, I hope your SO is open to BDing around O time. Once a week is tricky.

Ex, TTC is such a test in patience, something I have not been great at in the past. Nothing will make the run up to O any faster, but hopefully you are distracted by something else fun.

Jacksonsmommy, good luck for Thursday!!! You could be our first BFP:happydance:

Alandsa, it is normal to feel downright shitty in waves. 

Paris, thanks for starting this fun and supportive thread. Hope you chance is coming soon.

AFM, I think I O'd yesterday based on a positive OPK on monday. My nipples, however, are not as sore as they usually are during my fertile time. I know that a MC can change things and my boobs never went back to normal after my MC, more full and jiggly (DH likes this).


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: You're more than welcome :hugs: Yeah we are on a similar time scale waiting to O. We went straight for the Egg at first but it ended in AF coming :( Second time lucky huh? ;) I'll keep everything crossed for you hun! :dust: 

Paris: We sure did get our Valentine's :sex: in :haha: Glad you and your OH had a lovely evening! :D

mellywelly: Ooo looks like you'll be testing positive on a OPK soon! :happydance: 

Dahlia: Hope you manage to catch the little egg! :)

jacksonsmommy: Keeping everything crossed for you hun! :dust: 

KatM: I normally am quite a patient person but when it comes to all this TTC and the waiting...ugh :nope: Lol. I try to keep myself busy reading BnB or doing some creative things like art and crafts etc, hopefully that will help to pass the time! :D

As for me..I did another OPK test today but I didn't get a smile. I saw a faint second line but that's always there right? It's gotten a bit darker since the first and second one but...I'm hoping it will get darker throughout this week! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ok here is my last attempt lol....anyone see anything yet??

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/pt215-1.jpg


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Paris, I think that is a good idea! ;) To come up with more, exciting, sexy ways to DTD!! Sometimes it gets a little "cold" when you are doing it just to do it. 
Don't get me wrong, we all do it lol, but if possible, I do think it's good to try adn spice it up!! ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry jacksonsmommy :hugs: I don't see anything yet but that doesn't mean you aren't preggers!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!! :flower:

Lots and lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Oh that's OK...I know that I tested too early anyway...I just can't help myself lol... I will test again tomorrow ;)


----------



## lilblossom

I know the feeling about testing too early...It is really trying to not grab a digi in the mornings but don't want to waste them...I am holding out at least til Sunday but getting more and more symptoms everyday.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

lil blossom...how many DPO are you??? Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

I still can't see the pic?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

mellywelly said:


> I still can't see the pic?

I posted a link to the pic in photobucket!
I think you can just click and it will come up!


----------



## lilblossom

By my ticker I am 5 dpo but believe i o'ed a few days earlier...I started with weird cramping on saturday...had light spotting once just on tp then nothing, I have gotten several twinges mostly on my right side near my ovary, faint back pain, runny nose, stabbing headaches for just a few seconds similar to ones i had before during last pregnancy,slight acne, fatigue, slightly heavy bb, fullness in my uterine area. I just know I never cramp for so many days and not start af. That and the cramping in much milder than af would be. As I stated in another thread, I am hating the tww.


----------



## Dahlia2007

That all sounds good lilblossom. Symptoms throw you on a roller coaster ride. I don't know why, but I've suddenly been getting slight heartburn every other day or so now. And in the past I ONLY has it when I was pregnant last time. Now, I know I'm not pregnant bc I got my period, but man it's like Whyyyy do our bodies change so much?!
That's why I am going to promise myself to not let symptoms get the best of me this time

As for OPKs I have started testing twice a day. One at 11am and one at 5 or 6 pm. Light line. But not super light. And cm is showing again. It was non existant for the few days after AF was done. 

Jaxksonsmmy, how many DPO are you? I don't blame u either for testing. It just helps hold you over until the next test. Lol


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy: I can't see anything hun but your not out yet! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust: 

lilblossom: Ooo something sounds promising there! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yeah, I think that I am having some symptoms too, but I can never tell if I am just "wanting" to feel them. I am definitely getting light cramping, slight back pain and headaches here and there. I am hoping to know either way by the end of the weekend!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Dahlia, I think that it is definitely a good idea to test two times per day! That way, you are certain not to miss your surge! 

Thanks for looking at the test girls...I didn't think I saw anything either, but we always hope right?? lol 
I will test and post again tomorrow too ;)


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Yeah, I think that I am having some symptoms too, but I can never tell if I am just "wanting" to feel them. I am definitely getting light cramping, slight back pain and headaches here and there. I am hoping to know either way by the end of the weekend!! :)

Sounds quite promising to me! :D Sending everyone lot's of :dust: :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia2007 said:


> That all sounds good lilblossom. Symptoms throw you on a roller coaster ride. I don't know why, but I've suddenly been getting slight heartburn every other day or so now. And in the past I ONLY has it when I was pregnant last time. Now, I know I'm not pregnant bc I got my period, but man it's like Whyyyy do our bodies change so much?!
> That's why I am going to promise myself by to let symptoms get the best of me this time
> 
> As for OPKs I have started testing twice a day. One at 11am and one at 5 or 6 pm. Light line. But not super light. And cm is showing again. It was non existant for the few days after AF was done.
> 
> Jaxksonsmmy, how many DPO are you? I don't blame u either for testing. It just helps hold you over until the next test. Lol

I'm exactly the same, had heartburn the past 2 nights with dinner, which I dont get either, only I did when I got my bfp last cycle. Stupid bodys playing tricks, its so unfair:nope:


----------



## mellywelly

jacksonsmommy said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I still can't see the pic?
> 
> I posted a link to the pic in photobucket!
> I think you can just click and it will come up!Click to expand...

For some reason my phone wouldnt show it, but can see it now i'm on the computer. Cant see anything yet, but FX there will be somethig there in a few days:thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

jacksonsmommy and lilblossom--Get some BFP's so we can follow in your footsteps ASAP. Im holding out until 14DPO on the 21st.


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom: Fingers crossed and sending you lot's of :dust: :D


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Blakesmom....it is hard to hold out right??? :) Good Luck to you!!! :)


----------



## silverlizard

jacksonsmommy, I can't see anything but then again, you're REALLY early - you might only just be implanting right now! Crossing my fingers that next time you test you'll get your BFP.

blakesmom - I'm going to try to hold out until the 26th, but I bet I'll crack and end up testing earlier, heh. I usually prefer to wait rather than test early, but argh, I have all these leftover cheap 10miu tests and I just want to know...


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Silver...I know that I am still early, but I was hoping to see a little something. I will try again tomorrow and will post what I get ;)

I have a bunch of tests too that I ordered online so cheap, so why not just use em ? ;)


----------



## B&LsMom

Thinking I might grab some dollar store cheapies this weekend, according to FF AF is due on the 25th but I figure 14 DPO should be plenty long enough--I also have 2FRER's stashed!


----------



## Excalibur

When does the second line start to get darker on a OPK test? Is it the day before you Ov or the same day etc? :wacko: I have been testing all this week as it's supposed to be due on the 20th but it's still very faint :shrug:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Hey Ladies...So guess who showed up this morning?? Yep...AF!! Boo!

Well, as much as I am a little upset about it...I guess I am also a little relieved, because it is my first period after the M/c. Our Doc did say to wait for one cycle, so maybe this just needed to happen?
At least now we know I am regular again and "back on track" ...and in two weeks I will be right back on the wagon!! lol Now I am just hoping for a March BFP!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

Excalibur said:


> When does the second line start to get darker on a OPK test? Is it the day before you Ov or the same day etc? :wacko: I have been testing all this week as it's supposed to be due on the 20th but it's still very faint :shrug:

I dont think mine get gradually darker just faint to +, but really can't remember! Mine are still faint, but I'm having a lot of pain at my left side, kind of inbetween public bone and navel, but to the left a bit, feels like I'm trying to O, but test says not. I dont normally get O pain, only time I did was on last cycles BFP, so hopefully a good sign :thumbup: I hate not knowing what it happening. I feel like getting some cb digis, as I tend to get a + a day earlier than on the ics, but really cant justify spending £19 :nope: Mine is due on the 18th


----------



## mellywelly

jacksonsmommy said:


> Hey Ladies...So guess who showed up this morning?? Yep...AF!! Boo!
> 
> Well, as much as I am a little upset about it...I guess I am also a little relieved, because it is my first period after the M/c. Our Doc did say to wait for one cycle, so maybe this just needed to happen?
> At least now we know I am regular again and "back on track" ...and in two weeks I will be right back on the wagon!! lol Now I am just hoping for a March BFP!! :)

Sorry she got you, but like you said, maybe your body needed this in order that you can get that BFP next cycle!


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy: Really sorry to hear the witch got you :( As you said though, at least you know your body is back on track now so you can start TTC properly again :D Fingers crossed for a March BFP hun! :hugs:

mellywelly: Maybe that's what will happen with me then, possibly go from a faint line straight to a + :shrug: Ooo hope the pain is a good sign then! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs: I use the CB Digital OPK at the moment but bought a bulk load of HPT's and OPK's from Ebay :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

So sorry to hear about AF jacksonsmommy! But you are looking at it the right way :flower: It may just your body's way of telling that everything is ok after your mc.

:dust: for this next cycle!!


----------



## parisprincess

I've got a dentist appointment today for a cleaning. Ugh. I HATE the dentist. 

What's worse... I think I've got a cavity. :( Which means ANOTHER trip to the dentist to get it filled.

But good oral health is needed during pregnancy, right? Just another step to make sure that my body is as healthy as can be.

I still hate the dentist.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Girls!! It's weird because I thought I would be more disappointed. I mean, don't get me wrong...I would have been super happy to get a BFP, but I am really excited to know that my body is back on track. Now I will know when my last period was, etc. 

Fingers crossed for all of you though..I guess I have to wait 2 more weeks to TTC ;) At least now I can go get highlights lol


----------



## silverlizard

So sorry you're out, jacksonsmommy - but like you say, at least now you know your body's back on track and getting back to normal and everything. Hoping for a March BFP for you :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ah sorry Jacksonsmommy, you can pick right up though. I saw the window of time between MC and first AF as a hopeful trial. If it didn't work out, I wasn't going to completely beat myself up. I was disappointed, but it is still very likely you'll catch the egg this next time. I too was happy that my body was on track and AF was a complete sign of that. 
I forgot if you were using OPKs this last time..? What are you doing this next upcoming cycle?

Melly, my OPK lines have been sort of confusing. I started OPKs CD10. The line was clearly visible, but maybe only halfway the tint of a positive. The next few days, including today (CD14), my OPK has seemed to get lighter, not darker. So I think it would have been too early to ovulate already, so I'm just going to wait until it comes. But I read about this in another thread, can't find the thread anymore : / But anyways, the women was having a situation just like mine, and it ended up being that around CD15 or 16 she got a positive, so it came it of the blue.

Some women have the natural progression of the OPKs, and for others it's in a more random pattern.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Dahlia, you are exactly right. We were using this period before AF as a kind of "if it happens, wonderful...and if not then we will wait until my cycle is back on track. We do have a set of OPKs that I will definitely be using this time around. I typically use the "14 day" rule and that seems to work, so I will be following that this time. So that would mean I will definitely be DTD 12, 13, 14 and 15 days from now! :) I will use the OPKs as well though, just to double check that system! 

I am looking forward to next month now for my BFP!

Good luck to the rest of you ladies who are anxiously waiting to test...I can't wait to hear all of the updates!! :)


----------



## parisprincess

Based on your ticker, it looks like you're almost in the TWW Dahlia! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Good Luck Dahlia...This could be the time!! :)


----------



## KatM

Jacksonmommy, I like your good attitude and in 2 weeks you are safely in the game.

Paris, the dentist sucks. Mine is sickly nice and it still sucks... like mutant, nice.

Ex, I have only used OPKs for 2 months. The first time nothing and then a line. I thought they were like HPT and when I saw the line, I thought that was a positive. It was a decently dark line from what I remember.

This round, using the same opened too long OPKs, I saw a fade in from a light line, darker line, to a positive, back to a light line... day by day progression. I have read that both can happen, though it seems the fade in was talked more about on the internet. I would imagine getting a darkening line is a good sign, leading up to the thrust.

Dahlia, fxed for you.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks! woohoo. Yes we'll be trying tonight. Took an OPK this morning and it was light. But I do have more cm than usual- and it's stretchy, but still cloudy. I finally got the courage to check my cervix (don't like to!), and it was high and very soft. I have a feeling O will be right on time or one day late. Still waiting on a +OPK though...

oh and I did decide tell DH that O was coming up... and he totally understood that this should be the month for us. So we're going all in!


----------



## lilblossom

:dust::dust::dust:
Good luck Dahlia


----------



## Excalibur

Paris: Hope everything goes well at the Dentist. I hate going aswell :(

Jacksonsmommy: I felt exactly the same way when my first AF came after MC. I was jumping for joy as I knew my body was back on track. Don't get me wrong, would have loved a BFP but in our eyes, it was a win/win situation :D

Dahlia: Hope your O comes soon! :D Good luck hun :hugs:

KatM: Did your second line get any darker on the run up to O? I have been testing all week, for the past couple of days I have been testing twice a day but the lines are still very very faint and don't seem to be getting any darker! :(


----------



## mellywelly

Did another opk tonight, it's now hardly even visible. But as I've had no ewcm I'm just going to hope it's not happened yet and continue to bd every other day. My temps have risen last 2 days though, and that coupled with fainter opk could mean I o'd on cd10? I'm so confused!


----------



## KatM

Ex,

My line did get darker on the run up to O. I tested with my first morning urine, though many people say not to. Otherwise, my urine was always way too diluted since I drink so much and exercise in the morning. I also used those test strips that were open 15 days too long, but feel they were fine. It is trying to detect your surge, so you might be the same color for days and then get the dark line when you surge. Some people literally test several times a day to catch the damn thrust.

This is my 2nd time using OPK's and I have had 2 positives, but I find them stressful. I feel that I have my sticky bean implanting in me as I type, but for some reason if I am wrong I will switch to the saliva microscopes. 

Some people hate these, but I used them to successfully prevent pregnancy when I was 25-26 with my then bf. I know how to detect ferning. Some people can't see it. I like that I will have more control over the process than obsessively peeing on sticks, hoping to catch the thrust. This method is also way cheaper in the long run as it costs only $25 and is good for years until the light in the microscope burns out. Anyways, it is just an option. A lot of people do NOT like the saliva scopes and I read them to be only about 90% accurate.

Good luck to you girlie. Hopefully it is happening soon!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kat, I always imagined the ladies who use ferning to have this large scientific mocroscope, but that's not the case huh? OPKs are alright for me right now.

Oh and Paris it's better to get that dental work done now. I had a cavity filled at 6 weeks last time and I still wonder about it... Because of what happened. So better now than then. 

Melly, was your OPK CD10 really dark? I'd just imagine that our OPKs are doing the same thing and we haven't O'd yet


----------



## mellywelly

I cant remember what cd10s opk was like but cd11 was quite dark, but put it down to a weird one. I also had a lot of colour on the cd6 one if i remember rightly. All very strange. My boobs hurt today as well and i have felt quite sicky, which I normally do when I O.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Ex,
> 
> My line did get darker on the run up to O. I tested with my first morning urine, though many people say not to. Otherwise, my urine was always way too diluted since I drink so much and exercise in the morning. I also used those test strips that were open 15 days too long, but feel they were fine. It is trying to detect your surge, so you might be the same color for days and then get the dark line when you surge. Some people literally test several times a day to catch the damn thrust.
> 
> This is my 2nd time using OPK's and I have had 2 positives, but I find them stressful. I feel that I have my sticky bean implanting in me as I type, but for some reason if I am wrong I will switch to the saliva microscopes.
> 
> Some people hate these, but I used them to successfully prevent pregnancy when I was 25-26 with my then bf. I know how to detect ferning. Some people can't see it. I like that I will have more control over the process than obsessively peeing on sticks, hoping to catch the thrust. This method is also way cheaper in the long run as it costs only $25 and is good for years until the light in the microscope burns out. Anyways, it is just an option. A lot of people do NOT like the saliva scopes and I read them to be only about 90% accurate.
> 
> Good luck to you girlie. Hopefully it is happening soon!

Maybe it's just too early for my lines to get darker just yet then. Hopefully that is the case and we haven't missed the surge :wacko: For the last couple of days, I have been testing with my FMU and then again about 4-6pm, hopefully that's ok? 

I really hope you do have your sticky bean implanting in you! :D Fingers crossed! :hugs: I have heard of Saliva Microscopes but I don't think I would be able to work them. I think i'll just stick to OPK's or just BD every other day then we can't miss it :haha: 

Thank you so much hun :hugs: I hope it does happen soon, I have had a bit of Stomach ache for the past couple of days and had a lot of White creamy discharge? Also my lower back has been aching! :shrug: 

Sending you lot's of baby dust :dust:


----------



## KatM

Dahlia2007 said:


> Kat, I always imagined the ladies who use ferning to have this large scientific mocroscope, but that's not the case huh? OPKs are alright for me right now.
> 
> Oh and Paris it's better to get that dental work done now. I had a cavity filled at 6 weeks last time and I still wonder about it... Because of what happened. So better now than then.
> 
> Melly, was your OPK CD10 really dark? I'd just imagine that our OPKs are doing the same thing and we haven't O'd yet

The ovulation scopes are the size of a lipstick!

Ex, sounds like you have it covered with your twice daily checks. Your symptoms sound good. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Thank you :D I bought some OPK's and HPT's from Ebay in bulk so I can continue testing twice daily until I get a Positive :haha: :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - have you got a link to your chart? Can I have a peek? My temps are still at O temps so not sure if they will need to come down before I can O

As for OPKs have you seen this website https://www.peeonastick.com/
I found it really helpful. I can't manage OPKs in the day / evening as I drink too much fluid and cannot get it consistently concentrated each day to compare my levels. Whereas with FMU I can


----------



## parisprincess

I was right. I've got a cavity! Going in Saturday morning to get it filled. I'm not scheduled to O until next weekend so I'm very glad I decided to go see the dentist now. 

Dahlia - I asked about getting dental work and cavities filled while pregbant and the dentist assured me that it's fine. He said he does not like to do the X-rays though. I guess there is always different opinions though

I took an opk tonight and it's not positive yet :) its CD12 and we haven't BD since CD10 so tonight there will be some :sex: going on

Hope you have a nice romantic night with your DH tonight Dahlia! Catch that eggy :)


----------



## B&LsMom

ParisPrincess--Sorry about the cavity. I work in the front office of a dental office so I go to the dentist 4days/week lol. Pretty rare to find a dentist open on a Saturday!! My office personally doesn't do restorative work until after the first tri, ideally if treatment can wait until after baby that is what we prefer to do.


----------



## mellywelly

Morning girls, hope everyone is ok today! My temp has gone back down today, so can only put last 2 days rises down to getting up in the night with ds. Forgot I deleted link to chart last cycle, will put it back on later. My boobs are still really sore though?


----------



## parisprincess

My dentist office is open Thursday night until 9 and every second Saturday until 4. It's nice cause I work during the day on weekdays :)


----------



## Excalibur

Paris: Sorry to hear about the Cavity. At least you will be getting it seen to before the big O day, but from what your dentist said, it seems you can get dental treatment done pregnant or not? :)

mellywelly: Hope your big O comes soon! Looks like we'll be Ovulating at more or less the same time! :o


----------



## mellywelly

I'm not hopeful about getting a +opk tomorrow, still had no cm:shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Maybe within the next couple of days or so then? :)


----------



## parisprincess

Excalibur said:


> Paris: Sorry to hear about the Cavity. At least you will be getting it seen to before the big O day, but from what your dentist said, it seems you can get dental treatment done pregnant or not? :)
> 
> mellywelly: Hope your big O comes soon! Looks like we'll be Ovulating at more or less the same time! :o


Boo to the cavity! But you're right -- I'm glad it was found now and it's getting fixed before I ovulate. :happydance:

My dentist advised that he does do work on pregnant patients (not xrays though), but as blakesmom said, her dentist office doesn't do work until after first trimester or waits until after the baby is born. 

Just like most topics during pregnancy... there is a conflicting answer! :haha: I guess it all depends on what needs to be done, etc. I told him that I'm TTC and he said that even if I do get pregnant soon, he still wants me to come back in 6 months for another check-up/cleaning. I was told that pregnancy hormones can actually wreak havoc on your gums! So we'll see!

Ever since my mc, I've been trying to make sure that I'm as healthy as can be... getting my oral health checked was just one more step in that direction!

I still don't like the dentist though. LOL


----------



## parisprincess

mellywelly said:


> I'm not hopeful about getting a +opk tomorrow, still had no cm:shrug:

I seem to get my ewcm after my positive opk :shrug: Do you normally get your cm before the positive opk?

By your ticker, it looks like you should be O'ing soon! 

Ex: You too! You're in your fertile time! :flower: I guess you both will be :sex: this weekend ;)


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Paris: Sorry to hear about the Cavity. At least you will be getting it seen to before the big O day, but from what your dentist said, it seems you can get dental treatment done pregnant or not? :)
> 
> mellywelly: Hope your big O comes soon! Looks like we'll be Ovulating at more or less the same time! :o
> 
> 
> Boo to the cavity! But you're right -- I'm glad it was found now and it's getting fixed before I ovulate. :happydance:
> 
> My dentist advised that he does do work on pregnant patients (not xrays though), but as blakesmom said, her dentist office doesn't do work until after first trimester or waits until after the baby is born.
> 
> Just like most topics during pregnancy... there is a conflicting answer! :haha: I guess it all depends on what needs to be done, etc. I told him that I'm TTC and he said that even if I do get pregnant soon, he still wants me to come back in 6 months for another check-up/cleaning. I was told that pregnancy hormones can actually wreak havoc on your gums! So we'll see!
> 
> Ever since my mc, I've been trying to make sure that I'm as healthy as can be... getting my oral health checked was just one more step in that direction!
> 
> I still don't like the dentist though. LOLClick to expand...

I don't blame them for not doing xrays when pregnant as it could cause damage to the baby! Very true, if it's a simple process then they probably don't bother about pregnancy etc. 

Your dentist sounds really laid back, just how they should be! :thumbup: Wow, I didn't know Pregnancy played havoc on gums, you learn something new everyday :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

parisprincess said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm not hopeful about getting a +opk tomorrow, still had no cm:shrug:
> 
> I seem to get my ewcm after my positive opk :shrug: Do you normally get your cm before the positive opk?
> 
> I only normally get EWCM on the day of a +opk, but I have more watery CM before for a few days. But I'm not getting hardly anything? Except cramps lol, now on day 2 of cramps!Click to expand...


----------



## parisprincess

I just took a peek at your chart and its taking a nice dip which normally happens before O, so I think it's coming!! FX for you this cycle!

I'm so excited for our thread to get it's first BFP! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm not hopeful about getting a +opk tomorrow, still had no cm:shrug:
> 
> I seem to get my ewcm after my positive opk :shrug: Do you normally get your cm before the positive opk?
> 
> By your ticker, it looks like you should be O'ing soon!
> 
> Ex: You too! You're in your fertile time! :flower: I guess you both will be :sex: this weekend ;)Click to expand...

Sorry hun, I missed this comment! We have been having plenty of :sex: Need to make sure the :spermy: are ready and waiting for that egg! :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Maybe you'll be our thread's first :bfp: 


So excited :)


----------



## Excalibur

I hope we all get our BFP's soon! My fingers are crossed for us everyday! :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good morning ladies,
I'm in need of your opinion. I started to get EWCM last night, as well as had slight cramping on left side during the day. We conveniently dtd last night. Then this morning my temp dropped .45 degree to 96.35 (35.75 C). Does that mean I might O tomorrow then? Still stupidly negative on the OPK this morning. I got a drop last night right before O as well

Melly the cramps are good.
Ex and melly, We might be pleasantly surprised by O any day now

Paris, good to get that cav out of the way now. And now your teeth are ready for pregnancy with your cleaning


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Good morning to you :)

I can't really help with your temperature etc as I have never monitored my BBT :dohh: Sorry hun. I really hope you Ov soon though! Looks like there are a few of us close to Ov. 

I can't wait for it to happen, seems to be taking forever! Lol :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

From all i have read your temp does drop slightly when you ovulate than should go up quite a bit after.


----------



## parisprincess

Dahlia: My temps normally drop the day that I O -- then it rises the next day to confirm ovulation has happened... well if it stays up for three days, then it confirms.

I think you may be O'ing today! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

I only temped for the 1st time last cycle and it put me as o'ing on the next day after a dip, so hopefully your temp will go up tomorrow, and if it stays up for 3 days you have o'd.


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Paris: Sorry to hear about the Cavity. At least you will be getting it seen to before the big O day, but from what your dentist said, it seems you can get dental treatment done pregnant or not? :)
> 
> mellywelly: Hope your big O comes soon! Looks like we'll be Ovulating at more or less the same time! :o
> 
> 
> Boo to the cavity! But you're right -- I'm glad it was found now and it's getting fixed before I ovulate. :happydance:
> 
> My dentist advised that he does do work on pregnant patients (not xrays though), but as blakesmom said, her dentist office doesn't do work until after first trimester or waits until after the baby is born.
> 
> Just like most topics during pregnancy... there is a conflicting answer! :haha: I guess it all depends on what needs to be done, etc. I told him that I'm TTC and he said that even if I do get pregnant soon, he still wants me to come back in 6 months for another check-up/cleaning. I was told that pregnancy hormones can actually wreak havoc on your gums! So we'll see!
> 
> Ever since my mc, I've been trying to make sure that I'm as healthy as can be... getting my oral health checked was just one more step in that direction!
> 
> I still don't like the dentist though. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I don't blame them for not doing xrays when pregnant as it could cause damage to the baby! Very true, if it's a simple process then they probably don't bother about pregnancy etc.
> 
> Your dentist sounds really laid back, just how they should be! :thumbup: Wow, I didn't know Pregnancy played havoc on gums, you learn something new everyday :haha:Click to expand...



Yes!! Healthy gums are GREAT for having a healthy pregnancy. Gum infections have showed to spread into the blood stream and go straight to baby and have shown to cause low birth weight babies. That is in more extreme cases, but pregnancy often causes pregnancy gingivitis and some insurance companies will even cover more cleanings during pregnancy to stay on top of good oral health!!


----------



## mellywelly

Something happened to my bosses gums in pregnancy and they became really soft. She lost most of her teeth over the next few years and had to have false ones!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Something happened to my bosses gums in pregnancy and they became really soft. She lost most of her teeth over the next few years and had to have false ones!

Oh my word! :nope: That's not good!


----------



## KatM

A lot of thread to catch up on...

Paris, sorry for your dental work. Good it is being done now. 

When you are pregnant, you are VERY prone to gingivitas. The hormones make your gums and teeth vulnerable. I was told to do a flouride rinse daily (I use a natural one) and to increase visits to the dentists for cleaning.

Good luck to your ladies Oing soon. I know Ex is on top of a regular BDing schedule.

I don't tlemp, but I heard it drops before O and then raises .4-.6 degrees right after. Hope this is helpful.

I definitely feel hopeful for my BFP and am sure now that I O'd on Valentine's Day. I took a OPK today for comparison with my first pee and it was light on the stick. On the 13th, it matched the control line. I hope to be our first BFP and that all of you Oing now are soon to follow. I just feel like it happened.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> A lot of thread to catch up on...
> 
> Paris, sorry for your dental work. Good it is being done now.
> 
> When you are pregnant, you are VERY prone to gingivitas. The hormones make your gums and teeth vulnerable. I was told to do a flouride rinse daily (I use a natural one) and to increase visits to the dentists for cleaning.
> 
> Good luck to your ladies Oing soon. I know Ex is on top of a regular BDing schedule.
> 
> I don't tlemp, but I heard it drops before O and then raises .4-.6 degrees right after. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> I definitely feel hopeful for my BFP and am sure now that I O'd on Valentine's Day. I took a OPK today for comparison with my first pee and it was light on the stick. On the 13th, it matched the control line. I hope to be our first BFP and that all of you Oing now are soon to follow. I just feel like it happened.

We are definetly on top of a BD'ing schedule. Need to get it in as much as possible before the big O day :haha: 

Glad you feel hopeful for your BFP! Can't wait to see it :D If you are the first BFP in our thread then you can share your lucky baby dust with the rest of us hehe :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks ladies. It gets confusing sometimes. But then again it should be huh. Life is a miracle and we're trying to make one!
Melly, that's to bad about your boss


----------



## silverlizard

Urgh, I don't feel hopeful at all... don't think this month is going to be it somehow. I know I'm only 5/6 dpo so I probably wouldn't have symptoms yet, but... I don't know, just don't think it's going to be my month. Plus, I remembered that I'd used Canesten cream the day I think I ovulated (stupid antibiotics giving me thrush) so wouldn't that kill off the sperm? Definitely can't have helped.

Still crossing my fingers for everyone else though... and well, if my feeling about this is right, I'll just have to go for a March BFP, won't I?


----------



## Excalibur

silverlizard: Keep your chin up and spirits high hun. It's only early days and it's not over until the witch arrives ;)


----------



## B&LsMom

silverlizard said:


> Urgh, I don't feel hopeful at all... don't think this month is going to be it somehow. I know I'm only 5/6 dpo so I probably wouldn't have symptoms yet, but... I don't know, just don't think it's going to be my month. Plus, I remembered that I'd used Canesten cream the day I think I ovulated (stupid antibiotics giving me thrush) so wouldn't that kill off the sperm? Definitely can't have helped.
> 
> Still crossing my fingers for everyone else though... and well, if my feeling about this is right, I'll just have to go for a March BFP, won't I?

I'm really not a symptom spotter, but yesterday @9DPO I got really emotional and started having pulling/twinges in my ovary areas, and a super human sense of smell lol--keep us posted in the next few days if some symptoms start popping up for you too!! I'm feeling VERY hopeful about this month, but Tuesday will probably be the soonest I will test.


----------



## mellywelly

Silverlizard , did a quick google and sites I looked at said canestan doesn't kill spermies!


----------



## silverlizard

Really? I must be rubbish at googling because I couldn't find anything conclusive - thanks! 

I still don't feel too hopeful this month... then again I have cramps today, so that could be good (or could be that witch arriving early). I guess even the latter could be good, at least I'd know I was getting back onto a regular cycle. I'm a little concerned about that because it took _months _after my first miscarriage to get back to normal (then again, that could be because the doctor I had at the time was inexplicably refusing to actually treat my PCOS, argh).


----------



## mellywelly

Well I don't know if it's the epo or the grapefruit juice, but I have loads and loads of ewcm!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: Your O must be just around the corner! :D I got my 1st Positive OPK today :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silver- looks like you can still count on a good chance now : )

Got a near + OPK today. It came out of nowhere! Took one at 4 am, it was hardly pink. Took another at 2 pm and it was more color! Oddly enough my temp spiked like mad today, so idk what that's all about. 
I wish I could say I had ewcm today, but there's not much there. We dtd this morning and will again tomorrow some time.

It's date night for us :happydance: Out to a restaurant called "Red Robin," known for their burgers, then home to watch the latest Twilight. Don't ask me how I get DH to watch it with me, but he actually does like it :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







CD16-2pm.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Silver- looks like you can still count on a good chance now : )
> 
> Got a near + OPK today. It came out of nowhere! Took one at 4 am, it was hardly pink. Took another at 2 pm and it was more color! Oddly enough my temp spiked like mad today, so idk what that's all about.
> I wish I could say I had ewcm today, but there's not much there. We dtd this morning and will again tomorrow some time.
> 
> It's date night for us :happydance: Out to a restaurant called "Red Robin," known for their burgers, then home to watch the latest Twilight. Don't ask me how I get DH to watch it with me, but he actually does like it :rofl:


I got DH to watch the latest Twilight with me last night--he bought it for me for Valentines Day and agreed to watch it but hasn't seen the others so was VERY lost lol. Enjoy Red Robin tonight---I love those bottomless Steak Fries!!


----------



## mellywelly

Excalibur said:


> mellywelly: Your O must be just around the corner! :D I got my 1st Positive OPK today :happydance:

Just got to hope I get a + now too!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakesmom- chick flicks and DH's don't mix much, but I guess that's how much they love us : ) I will be ordering my favorite, the Bleu Ribbon Burger. YUM. and maybe a specialty drink, but non-alcoholic

Melly, with your ewcm I'm sure that +OPK is coming up. Don't lose faith, I for one was lost, but then hope was renewed.


----------



## B&LsMom

DH gives in to the chick clicks more than I do to the bang em up "man movies" LOL I love their specialty drinks (and non-alcoholic ones a probably even better in my opinion anyways)--Enjoy!!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Yay for your near enough + OPK! :hugs: Fingers crossed! :dust: Hope you have a lovely time at "Red Robin" tonight and then enjoy Twilight. Sounds like a really romantic night! ;)

mellywelly: I'm sure it will spring up very soon! :D I don't really have EWCM, it's more like white discharge :wacko:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Sorry for being absent for a bit, glad to hear some of yall are getting close or are at your O times!!! I hope you all catch that little egg and we can get some BFP on here soon!!

Jacksonmommy, sorry you got a visit from AF, but like you said, at least now you know you are back on track :). Hopefully it makes it easier the next go since you know what your body is doin now!

AFM- I am currently on day 25 of a 30 day cycle...but just basing that off of the last two months being right at 30...has been known to change to longer ;). My period is due on Thurs...so trying to be patient. Thinkin off of my body symptoms that I O'd last Sun or Mon, so still only, well as of tomorrow Sun the 19th, 6-7 dpo. Debating on whether or not to test in the am...still 4 days till AF due date, know that at earliest I should test is tues...but I am so darn impatient! It still could be implanting at this point, so I know nothing much could show... I am having mood swings, but it's been one hell of a week....hubby issues,( battling alcoholism...was doing better but this week he is on new meds, and also drinking again....) :( and it's got me down...being stationed so far from friends and family doesn help! So, that may have something to do with it. I do have sore boobs as well, but last month they randomly were sore for like 2 wks...so not sure what to think this go round. Anywho...hoping things get better, may need to make some phone calls again for more therapy sessions, we'll see.


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - don't worry I had no CM at all when we conceived last cycle, which was unusual for me tbh but we used some sperm friendly lube and it obviously did the trick


----------



## Dahlia2007

tiptoesd101 said:


> Sorry for being absent for a bit, glad to hear some of yall are getting close or are at your O times!!! I hope you all catch that little egg and we can get some BFP on here soon!!
> 
> Jacksonmommy, sorry you got a visit from AF, but like you said, at least now you know you are back on track :). Hopefully it makes it easier the next go since you know what your body is doin now!
> 
> AFM- I am currently on day 25 of a 30 day cycle...but just basing that off of the last two months being right at 30...has been known to change to longer ;). My period is due on Thurs...so trying to be patient. Thinkin off of my body symptoms that I O'd last Sun or Mon, so still only, well as of tomorrow Sun the 19th, 6-7 dpo. Debating on whether or not to test in the am...still 4 days till AF due date, know that at earliest I should test is tues...but I am so darn impatient! It still could be implanting at this point, so I know nothing much could show... I am having mood swings, but it's been one hell of a week....hubby issues,( battling alcoholism...was doing better but this week he is on new meds, and also drinking again....) :( and it's got me down...being stationed so far from friends and family doesn help! So, that may have something to do with it. I do have sore boobs as well, but last month they randomly were sore for like 2 wks...so not sure what to think this go round. Anywho...hoping things get better, may need to make some phone calls again for more therapy sessions, we'll see.

Hey there,

Holding off on testing is always a test in iteself! I am prone to testing early, but I realize that it's most likely going to be a negative. So as long as that fact won't get you down, do what you feel you can deal with. Anything can be a sign really, so you never know :winkwink:

I can empathasize with your DH issues. My DH is a recovering user of pills. 3 years strong this March. There is nothing like finding out the abuse is happening again, so I am so sorry of the heartbreak involved in that. But the important thing would be to help him back on track. And I'm guessing he should want to be on board for getting some help. I don't know what you've told your family and friends about that matter, but it would be great if you could talk about it with your confidants, whomever they may be. You are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Sorry for being absent for a bit, glad to hear some of yall are getting close or are at your O times!!! I hope you all catch that little egg and we can get some BFP on here soon!!
> 
> Jacksonmommy, sorry you got a visit from AF, but like you said, at least now you know you are back on track :). Hopefully it makes it easier the next go since you know what your body is doin now!
> 
> AFM- I am currently on day 25 of a 30 day cycle...but just basing that off of the last two months being right at 30...has been known to change to longer ;). My period is due on Thurs...so trying to be patient. Thinkin off of my body symptoms that I O'd last Sun or Mon, so still only, well as of tomorrow Sun the 19th, 6-7 dpo. Debating on whether or not to test in the am...still 4 days till AF due date, know that at earliest I should test is tues...but I am so darn impatient! It still could be implanting at this point, so I know nothing much could show... I am having mood swings, but it's been one hell of a week....hubby issues,( battling alcoholism...was doing better but this week he is on new meds, and also drinking again....) :( and it's got me down...being stationed so far from friends and family doesn help! So, that may have something to do with it. I do have sore boobs as well, but last month they randomly were sore for like 2 wks...so not sure what to think this go round. Anywho...hoping things get better, may need to make some phone calls again for more therapy sessions, we'll see.

Maybe we can be Tuesday testing buddies?!!!


----------



## silverlizard

Argh, I'm having a hard time holding off testing too! Usually I prefer to wait the full two weeks so I can be surer of my results, plus because if I have a chemical I'm not sure I want to know about it. But this month I'm having a hard time waiting, heh. I know I'm only 7dpo and it's pointless at this stage... got to give it at least a few more days. But I've made it halfway through the two-week wait now, I can hold out a little more!

Still got those cramps... no other symptoms though. Then again, with my last BFP I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, except cramps that felt exactly like premenstrual cramps. So I guess symptom spotting is not necessarily going to be that useful...

blakesmom and tiptoes.... only two days to go! I'll probably give in and start testing around Wednesday/Thursday - I still don't hold out much hope for my results, but you never know. Kind of exciting that we're starting to get to this stage now... :)


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: I wouldn't be able to wait for so long either before testing :haha: I can deal with seeing the BFN's for so long, it will be more exciting to see a BFP at the end of it all. 

Really sorry to hear about your DH, I'm sure if both stick together you will overcome it. Maybe easier said than done I know but.. :hugs:

silverlizard: It's very hard not to test, it's just so tempting! :haha: Fingers crossed for those BFP's! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Well this is a very strange cycle. Got loads more ewcm but still - opk. My boobs are really sore today, all down the sides, just keep walking round holding them. They don't normally hurt at o time, so I haven't got a clue what is going on? Had a huge fight with dh last night, so smep went out the window:nope:


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Well this is a very strange cycle. Got loads more ewcm but still - opk. My boobs are really sore today, all down the sides, just keep walking round holding them. They don't normally hurt at o time, so I haven't got a clue what is going on? Had a huge fight with dh last night, so smep went out the window:nope:

mellywelly: Are you using IC's or a Digital OPK? :wacko: Really sorry to hear about your fight with DH. Hope you sort things out soon :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm using ics, cb digis are so expensive. If is wasn't for my temps, I would be thinking I o'd on cd10, as that was the darkest I've had. Have also got cramps too, feel like the ones I get just before af starts. Me and dh are sort of ok now, it was just over bd, he was tired and I was insisting we had to and he felt he was being used as a baby machine.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> I'm using ics, cb digis are so expensive. If is wasn't for my temps, I would be thinking I o'd on cd10, as that was the darkest I've had. Have also got cramps too, feel like the ones I get just before af starts. Me and dh are sort of ok now, it was just over bd, he was tired and I was insisting we had to and he felt he was being used as a baby machine.

Yeah Digis are a bit on the pricey side. IC's are showing really faint for me, either very faint or Evaps. I used my digi yesterday and it showed Positive. Maybe you have already O'd if you are getting cramps? :shrug: Maybe that explains why you are not getting a Positive OPK?


----------



## mellywelly

But if I o'd my temps would be up too, and they are not. Maybe I'm just not going to o at all this cycle?


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: Yeah that's true. Sorry hun, I have never temped so I don't know how all that works. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you do O this cycle! :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Thanks Dahlia, and Ex for the DH thoughtful comments! It is hard, some days or weeks are better than others. He is having panic attacks and just discovered he has sleep apnea...so big stressers like that tend to make him want to drink and let it relax him....cept besides doing that he becomes a jerk to be around, lol! Today is better so far, we have aggread to go back to only him drinking when we go out to dinner, no more the house....lets just trust that he wont hide it and do it anyway... :(. 

Blakesmom, I would love to test with you Tues! I broke down and did a FRER (thats the pink ones right? lol) this morning...it being 4 days before expecting af...but it was a BFN...so I think I will wait and put it off till Tues being the soonest I will test again...by then I should be 8-9 dpo, depending on if I o'd on the 12th or 13th... boobs are still really sore, I had a migraine for two days straight this week and havent had one of those in forever...and have been a little more tired this week...but I havent been sleeping well either. And a few craps and such...but of course you notice things more if you are looking for them...so yeah...just waiting and argh!!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: You're welcome hun :hugs:

Oh dear, sleep apnea doesn't sound very nice! I'm glad you are both feeling a bit better today and I really hope he sticks to what you both agreed and doesn't drink behind your back! :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

mellywelly said:


> But if I o'd my temps would be up too, and they are not. Maybe I'm just not going to o at all this cycle?

Hi Melly, just have a quick look at our chart and it looks good how it has shot up. but your tempos could still go up higher than this? Its not looking that dissimilar from your previous cycle? I notice you had a spike in your pre-O temps around CD10 last cycle and then a couple of days after you went into the higher temps after O.

So I wonder if this may happen this month? You hear that OPKs aren't that reliable after MC so might be worth assuming that you haven't O'd yet?

As for DH feeling like a baby machine, yes that's really difficult, we had asimilar issue in our last cycle. I think they feel like there is so much pressure on them to perform. we actually bought some sperm friendly lube for those days that it was more of a chore, which was a bit depressing as we haven't had to use that before. but it worked a treat so will be using that again :)


----------



## mellywelly

I had a few glasses of wine last night, so I think that is why temp spiked today. I have a gut feeling that I've not o'd yet, but I'm running out of opks. I think the b100 might have something to do with this.


----------



## mellywelly

ok so these are todays, top one was at about 1pm and bottom one about half 8 tonight. Would you call this about + yet? I've still got really bad af type cramps, had them all day now, but no more ewcm since this morning.

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/cd15.jpg

Actually it still looks negative now I see it in the big pic :nope: 
and if you compair it to the one on cd10 
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/opk-1.jpg


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah CD10 is a lot more +ve looking. Mmm very strange. I'm wondering whether we can trust these OPKs after MC. Mine are acting a bit strange too but I'm testing with FMU as it worked fine for me last time


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> ok so these are todays, top one was at about 1pm and bottom one about half 8 tonight. Would you call this about + yet? I've still got really bad af type cramps, had them all day now, but no more ewcm since this morning.
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/cd15.jpg
> 
> Actually it still looks negative now I see it in the big pic :nope:
> and if you compair it to the one on cd10
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/opk-1.jpg

It's getting darker Melly! I wouldn't be surprised if you get a + tomorrow. Your evening OPK looked like mine did. I got a sort of darker OPK at 10pm CD 15, then a positive on CD 16 at 2 pm.


----------



## mellywelly

Well I hope it hurries up because these cramps are really painful, really don't feel like dtd tonight but suppose I must. My boobs are still really sore too, never get this at o before, be glad when my cycles get back to normal. I feel like I'm blooming pg with these symptoms, how cruel is nature:cry:


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: That's exactly how my IC's look now and I'm getting a Positive on my Clear Blue Digital OPK...if your IC's are anything like mine then I would say it's positive :wacko: Those IC's seem to be REALLY faint! It's hard to judge them. :shrug:


----------



## silverlizard

Well, gave in and used an internet cheapie HPT this morning. It was blindingly negative, which is hardly surprising since I'm _8dpo_ and I'm not sure I've ever even heard of anyone getting a positive that early. Still, adds to my general feeling that this isn't my month... and maybe I've at least got the must-pee-on-a-stick obsession out of my system for another few days, heh.


----------



## Excalibur

silverlizard: Sorry to hear about your BFN hun. 8DPO is still really early days yet though. Don't lose hope. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Silver, I do think that is too early to test!! The two positives I ever got were basically like the day before or the day that my period was due! Hang in there and wait till this week to test again. I am so excited to hear the results from you ladies this week!! Yay fingers are all crossed!!! :)


----------



## parisprincess

8dpo is still so early! Don't lose hope silverlizard :hugs:

My opks are slowly getting darker :dance: I hope to get my positive soon! DH and I have been BD'ing so I hope I'm in with a good chance this month!

FX for us all :) I have a feeling we'll be getting our first BFPs this week!!

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Yay for your OPK's getting darker! :happydance: I have had a Smiley face for 3 days now on my Clear Blue Digital :wacko:


----------



## silverlizard

I knoooow... it's ridiculously early to test, I was being completely silly! I'm going to try to leave it alone for a few days now until at LEAST 10/11dpo. (I will probably fail at doing so.)

paris, yay for your OPKs... fingers crossed for you catching that egg when it happens! Sorry yours are being so confusing, Excalibur...


----------



## tiptoesd101

Ex and Paris, so excited for you smileys and darker opks!!! :happydance: Hoping yall catch those eggs soon, I cant wait to see some bfp in this group!!

Silver, you and I must be pretty close on the same dpo! I am thinkin I o'd either a week ago Sun or Mon, which puts me at 7-8 dpo too.... I broke down and tested yest, and new it was too early, so yeah it said neg too lol...but af is due thurs, so we will see I guess

Blakesmom, what dpo are you on? Are you still planning on testing tues?


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: Thank you so much hun. My Digital OPK still smiled at me this afternoon :o That's 3 days now, the lines looked lighter though so I guess it's on it's way to turning Negative :haha:


----------



## silverlizard

I'm pretty sure I o'd around last Sunday, so we must be at around the same place, yes! I think my period's due next weekend (my cycles can be a bit irregular and with this being the first one after a miscarriage I'm expecting a little weirdness). Sorry about your BFN too... but yeah, we really are trying too early!


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry to change the topic but I thought I'd share some of my photos from my trip to paradise :) Hope you don't mind!

- our first night there, the sunset :)
- our maid made things out of our towels every day - here's a kitty lol
- the beach at our resort
- day trip to Saona Island -- this place was heaven on earth!
- a cool pirate ship we saw while on our catamaran lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1250.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1263.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1335.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1302.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1376.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## silverlizard

Oh wow, gorgeous pictures. I'm jealous... and that towelkitty is adorable! I want to learn how to do that now XD


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> Sorry to change the topic but I thought I'd share some of my photos from my trip to paradise :) Hope you don't mind!
> 
> - our first night there, the sunset :)
> - our maid made things out of our towels every day - here's a kitty lol
> - the beach at our resort
> - day trip to Saona Island -- this place was heaven on earth!
> - a cool pirate ship we saw while on our catamaran lol



Thanks for the pics! It looks amaaaazing lol, I am super excited about the sun just being out here some this weekend lol! So ready for spring!!!O:)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silver, Test again in a few days ( I know you will! haha). 

Ex- so does smiley face mean a +, or does that mean approaching +?

Paris, You had a longer follicular phase, right? So it's okay that you're just now approaching your darker Os. Seems to be on track. Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing! That beach looks divine!

Tiptoes- looks like you have a testing buddy with Silver! fingers crossed!


----------



## parisprincess

For the past few months I O'd between CD18 and CD21... I'm only CD16 today so I should be seeing that positive OPK soon! Hope it comes sooner rather than later lol Im getting so impatient!

Glad you like the pics ladies! It was such an amazing time. I highly recommend going to the Dominican if you can. The sand and water were gorgeous! And the people were so amazingly fantastic. I'm already wanting to go back! lol


----------



## tiptoesd101

So, I can't get baby maybe off my brain and cant concentrate lol! Anyone with me? I really really need to work on some hairbow orders, cause well with crazy last week I am behind a bit....but instead I find myself here reading posts and prettying my profile haha! Argh!!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

tiptoesd101 said:


> So, I can't get baby maybe off my brain and cant concentrate lol! Anyone with me? I really really need to work on some hairbow orders, cause well with crazy last week I am behind a bit....but instead I find myself here reading posts and prettying my profile haha! Argh!!!!

I am a mess in terms of concentration power! I have a math quiz on Tuesday, and I haven't even done the lesson yet! Do you make hair bows (did I get that right?).


----------



## silverlizard

tiptoesd101 said:


> So, I can't get baby maybe off my brain and cant concentrate lol! Anyone with me? I really really need to work on some hairbow orders, cause well with crazy last week I am behind a bit....but instead I find myself here reading posts and prettying my profile haha! Argh!!!!

Hahah, I am so right there with you. Need to focus on my work, but nope, I keep reading posts here and googling "8dpo cramps" and similar silliness.


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Love the holiday photo's! :D Thank you for sharing with us.

Dahlia: The first Smile I got was approaching a Positive, the Smile I got yesterday was definetly Positive as the lines were the same, today, I got another Smile but the second line is fainter so I'm guessing it will be heading back to negative now.


----------



## mellywelly

Paris- which part did you go to? 

Lizard - put those sticks away for a few days! 

Guess what I just got, I'm so excited!!!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0153.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly! Yayyyyyyyy! :happydance: That is definetly Positive!!!! I'm so happy for you! It's about time that stick took your mind out of limbo land :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Yey Melly :D knew it was coming soon!! Woop woop! What time of day did you do it? Will you do another tomorrow too?

We have finally BDd for the first time since MC - it's exciting to be back in the game :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Yey Melly :D knew it was coming soon!! Woop woop! What time of day did you do it? Will you do another tomorrow too?
> 
> We have finally BDd for the first time since MC - it's exciting to be back in the game :)

Yay! Glad to hear you are back in the game :hugs: Fingers crossed for a nice BFP! :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

woohoo Melly! Cycle buddies :hugs:That's clearly a nice first positive I've been pretty wacky with my OPKs, and this afternoon ,tested again on a whim and got a blaring +

I know I posted this on another thread, but curious to see when you ladies think. 
1. CD16 @2 pm- almost positive
2. CD 17 @8 pm- almost positive, or positive????
3. CD18 @ 1pm- really positive!

Do you think today is my real positive? or should I count CD 17 as my first positive..?
 



Attached Files:







CD16-2pm.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 4









CD17-8pm.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2









CD18- 1pm.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dahlia2007

woohoo Melly! Cycle buddies :hugs:That's clearly a nice first positive I've been pretty wacky with my OPKs, and this afternoon ,tested again on a whim and got a blaring +

I know I posted this on another thread, but curious to see when you ladies think. 
1. CD16 @2 pm- almost positive
2. CD17 @8 pm- almost positive, or positive????
3. CD18 @ 1pm- really positive!

Do you think today is my real positive? or should I count CD 17 as my first positive..?
 



Attached Files:







CD16-2pm.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3









CD17-8pm.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3









CD18- 1pm.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dahlia2007

sorry for double post! didn't think it went through


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - thank you!! I see you are on the day of O is that right? Good luck for catching that egg :dust:

Dahlia - Ooh they look fantastic OPKs. I would actually have all three as positive as I did on my chart last cycle. Then the last one was the actual day of O as confirmed by my temps (check out my chart to see)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa said:


> Ex - thank you!! I see you are on the day of O is that right? Horst of luck for catching that egg :dust:
> 
> Dahlia - Ooh they look fantastic OPKs. I would actually have all three as positive as I did on my chart last cycle. Then the last one was the actual day of O as confirmed by my temps (check out my chart to see)

I took a look at your chart, and maybe I should put all three of mine as positive, but then when I look at my chart, it completly weird. My temp went up for two days in a row, then came back down today. But last night sleep was terrible (because I was worried about what my temps would be! lol), so I discarded todays low temp. I just need to BD today, and then maybe again tomorrow and then my mind will be better.

But anyways, glad to hear you and OH BD'd! It's another step in the rainbow baby direction! 

My Ovulation Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-02-08&mode=a&ts=1329579316&u=


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: I think the last one looks like a definite Positive but I would class the middle one as your first Positive? :wacko:

Alandsa: You're welcome. I sure am, although I think I O'd yesterday. Thank you so much hun :hugs: Will try our best.


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah it's odd that your temp dropped so much? If you have had a bad nights sleep then I would expect it to be elevated if anything? 

What are you temps usually like if you have bad sleep. I don't tend to discard temps but I would tick the box that says sleep deprived and FF will circle the temp and you know it's not a reliable temp

You may have actually Od on CD15 then? Assuming today's temp is a bit off? Looking forward to seeing what happens tomorrow :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa said:


> Yeah it's odd that your temp dropped so much? If you have had a bad nights sleep then I would expect it to be elevated if anything?
> 
> What are you temps usually like if you have bad sleep. I don't tend to discard temps but I would tick the box that says sleep deprived and FF will circle the temp and you know it's not a reliable temp
> 
> You may have actually Od on CD15 then? Assuming today's temp is a bit off? Looking forward to seeing what happens tomorrow :)

All the more reason for me to toss and turn again tonight! ah! I seriously need to cool it :haha: lol

Yeah, you would think my temp would be higher if anything. I will change it to sleep deprived. And my temps do tend to be higher if sleep deprived, so it's just crazy and driving me mad. We'll get one more BD in and then I'm going to try and relax... and all I just said was "try" :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

If I've got it right, your temp dips on the day you ov. And goes up the day after, and rises for 3 days. I thunk you will o today and temp rise tomorrow. That last test is soooo dark!


----------



## parisprincess

Ditto what melly said. I think you're O'ing today! :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yay Melly!!! Now get to work!!! ;)


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> If I've got it right, your temp dips on the day you ov. And goes up the day after, and rises for 3 days. I thunk you will o today and temp rise tomorrow. That last test is soooo dark!

yup, you may be right!
What's your BD plan Melly? still doing SMEP?



parisprincess said:


> Ditto what melly said. I think you're O'ing today! :dust:

yay! : )


----------



## mellywelly

we are still smep'ing, apart from our blip on Sat night. We dtd last night, will do again tonight and again tomorrow night. I think I will have had enough by then! Getting a bit sore now lol. 

Will do another opk tomorrow, but only normally get a + for one day, then again this cycle isn't normal for me anyway!


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Ex and Paris, so excited for you smileys and darker opks!!! :happydance: Hoping yall catch those eggs soon, I cant wait to see some bfp in this group!!
> 
> Silver, you and I must be pretty close on the same dpo! I am thinkin I o'd either a week ago Sun or Mon, which puts me at 7-8 dpo too.... I broke down and tested yest, and new it was too early, so yeah it said neg too lol...but af is due thurs, so we will see I guess
> 
> Blakesmom, what dpo are you on? Are you still planning on testing tues?

I thought today was 13DPO, FF is putting today @ 11DPO--With Excaliburs post about 3 smiles in a row, maybe I did Ov later than I thought. Temp drop this morning so I tested on a FRER with FMU-----And got a BFN. I would like to think even @ 11DPO there would have been a hint of a line : ( I did use a test that I opened last month but didn't use and scotch taped it back up--so might have been jeoprodized. Regardless I have a blood test next Monday so I will know forsure next week. If AF doesn't show over the weekend I might test Sunday night or Monday morning--but Not looking hopeful anymore.


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom: Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away! I hope all goes well with your Blood work and they detect a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## parisprincess

Excalibur said:


> mellywelly: That's exactly how my IC's look now and I'm getting a Positive on my Clear Blue Digital OPK...if your IC's are anything like mine then I would say it's positive :wacko: Those IC's seem to be REALLY faint! It's hard to judge them. :shrug:




mellywelly said:


> Paris- which part did you go to?
> 
> Lizard - put those sticks away for a few days!
> 
> Guess what I just got, I'm so excited!!!
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0153.jpg

Sorry melly! Missed this post :) We went to La Romana but more like Bayahibe area :) It was fantastic!


----------



## silverlizard

Melly - congrats!! And I'll try to stay away from the sticks for a day or two ;)

Dahlia, I'd say your day 17 looks positive to me. Good luck to both of you!

Blakesmom - I'll keep my fingers crossed for your blood test. I don't think 11dpo always shows up positive - you could have implanted late, right? Hoping so anyway.


----------



## B&LsMom

almost stopped at the dollar store and picked up some cheapie tests for the end of the week--not sure if I want to keep temping every morning I'm just afraid if I stop I will break the habit of doing it : /


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Blakesmom...it may very well still be too early to test!! Fingers crossed for you!! :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

blakesmom said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Ex and Paris, so excited for you smileys and darker opks!!! :happydance: Hoping yall catch those eggs soon, I cant wait to see some bfp in this group!!
> 
> Silver, you and I must be pretty close on the same dpo! I am thinkin I o'd either a week ago Sun or Mon, which puts me at 7-8 dpo too.... I broke down and tested yest, and new it was too early, so yeah it said neg too lol...but af is due thurs, so we will see I guess
> 
> Blakesmom, what dpo are you on? Are you still planning on testing tues?
> 
> I thought today was 13DPO, FF is putting today @ 11DPO--With Excaliburs post about 3 smiles in a row, maybe I did Ov later than I thought. Temp drop this morning so I tested on a FRER with FMU-----And got a BFN. I would like to think even @ 11DPO there would have been a hint of a line : ( I did use a test that I opened last month but didn't use and scotch taped it back up--so might have been jeoprodized. Regardless I have a blood test next Monday so I will know forsure next week. If AF doesn't show over the weekend I might test Sunday night or Monday morning--but Not looking hopeful anymore.Click to expand...

Why aren't you hopeful anymore? Temp looks like it dipped today, but it could be implantation? Fingers crossed for you. Stay positive!


----------



## B&LsMom

I sure hope todays temp may have been implantation, I just thought it was too late for that--this is why I don't test early!!!!--maybe it was too early...


----------



## tiptoesd101

Congrats to all who O'd these last few days!!! How many are in the ttw now? 

Blakesmom, I did a test this morning too, it would be 8-9 dpo...and it said neg again....so I have one more left. May wait and do that one if af doesnt show on Thurs...but yeah, just ready to see if it is + or not and move on to next month if need be! My boobs are still pretty sore, but they went wacko last month and stayed sore for over two weeks...so cant count on that. Anywho, I hope these next days fly!


----------



## silverlizard

Haha, tiptoes, we are not very good at waiting - I tried testing with FMU this morning too. Negative of course. See, this is why I usually don't test early... it messes with my head. I hate the whole thing of squinting at tests trying to convince myself there might be a tiny, faint, nearly-invisible line there... I'd rather wait until I can get a clear answer either way. But apparently that is not what I'm doing this month, heh. I have several more cheap tests, so I'll probably end up doing them each day til my period arrives or (hey, who knows) I get a positive.

Bleh, I don't know, this whole having-cramps-for-three-days-now thing is just bugging me! I was really hoping it was an implantation thing, but maybe it's just things being weird this month, or my period about to arrive early.


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Haha, tiptoes, we are not very good at waiting - I tried testing with FMU this morning too. Negative of course. See, this is why I usually don't test early... it messes with my head. I hate the whole thing of squinting at tests trying to convince myself there might be a tiny, faint, nearly-invisible line there... I'd rather wait until I can get a clear answer either way. But apparently that is not what I'm doing this month, heh. I have several more cheap tests, so I'll probably end up doing them each day til my period arrives or (hey, who knows) I get a positive.
> 
> Bleh, I don't know, this whole having-cramps-for-three-days-now thing is just bugging me! I was really hoping it was an implantation thing, but maybe it's just things being weird this month, or my period about to arrive early.

I totally understand you! I am like well I have one test left...but I can always pick up more haha! I am being a goof today, and tryin to decide if my boobs are as sore as they have been....seems like they arent as sore as yest...but I am also still in my pj's and sleep bra soooo hoping that is why, lol. 

But yeah this sucks! With the mc I didnt test till a week after my period was late...with my irregular cycles in the past, that's not totally unexpected, so I just thought it was one of those long cycles... And with my daughter I was doing bbt and charting so if I remember correctly I waited for those 3 days in a row of high temps after your period is due... So, I have no idea why the heck I am so obsessed with poas this time, even though I know good and well it could just be too early!!!:laugh2:


----------



## silverlizard

Mine aren't sore, but then they weren't last time either... I did wake up with a weird taste in my mouth though so I was hoping that was something. But apparently not yet!

The last two times I've got a BFP I waited until at least 15dpo before doing the first test... I blame these leftover internet cheapie tests! If I'd had to actually go out and buy some I would have probably left it a good few days longer.

Fingers crossed for us both still... it's really early days after all.


----------



## Excalibur

Keep your chins up ladies. It's only early days yet! :dust: You need to try and stay calm (easier said than done I know) If you put stress upon yourself it makes it's harder to Concieve :wacko:


----------



## parisprincess

No one is out! I don't see any :witch: lol

Good luck to all the ladies who will be testing this week. So excited to get our threads first BFP! 

:dust:

I just want to O so I can be in the TWW too! LOL


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> No one is out! I don't see any :witch: lol
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies who will be testing this week. So excited to get our threads first BFP!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I just want to O so I can be in the TWW too! LOL

I totally agree 100%! :haha: 

I really hope your O comes soon hun then you can join all us TWW's :D


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia2007 said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> So, I can't get baby maybe off my brain and cant concentrate lol! Anyone with me? I really really need to work on some hairbow orders, cause well with crazy last week I am behind a bit....but instead I find myself here reading posts and prettying my profile haha! Argh!!!!
> 
> I am a mess in terms of concentration power! I have a math quiz on Tuesday, and I haven't even done the lesson yet! Do you make hair bows (did I get that right?).Click to expand...

Just realized I didnt answer your question, lol, sorry, yes I make hairbows :). I had gotten stuff to do it last summer while home, but then got preggo and felt too zapped to get started...but after the mc i dove in, lol. I am still learning as I go, but found I have a great knack for it, and it's so nice to do something creative and artsy again! And of course to look at the finished product and go..."Man I'm awesome!!" haha! ;)

Silver...I think I may wait and see if af shows up Thurs before I test again....and I NEED to stop looking at post with pple getting BFP at like 8-9dpos lol....just bummin me out, and we have a few more days before we may be out...so like you ladies said "Chin up" for me...or at least I will try haha!

I forgot to add: I had an afternoon 1/2 cup of coffee and a glass of water, and I dont know if its just from that...but man, I have peed like 3-4 freakin times in the last hour...driving me even more nuts haha!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Don't count yourselves out yet ladies...AF has not arrived! There is still time...I am so excited for us to get our first BFP!! ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Stop looking at the 8-9dpo BFP posts!! :haha: When I see those, I always think they must have O'd earlier than they thought, but who knows!

Last time, when I got my BFP it was on 11dpo and it was faint!

Sorry if this is a stupid question... but what is a hairbow? Can I see one? You've peeked my interest!! hehe


----------



## tiptoesd101

Tried to do some different ones so you could see all the types, I have so many faves it was hard to choose which ones to show you, lol! The only ones I didnt include are called Korker bows, and they are like little puffs made from the thin ribbon spiraled and grouped together :). It's so fun!!

And yes I keep going how the hell are they getting a line that early!!! lol, I just need to stop checkin on those posts!!!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







toy basket and basic bows 005.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0259.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0444.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 4









fun bow 001.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 4









bow pics 032.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## parisprincess

Oh my gosh tiptoes!! Those are soooooooooooooo cute :)

You definitely have talent!!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yeah with both of my BFPs, they only came up the day before my period was due, so everyone is different!! I am still holing out hope for you girls!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: Absolutely love your Hair bows! :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Love those bows tiptoes!

Paris- how the color on your OPKs these days. My temp rose slightly today, making me think yesterday was O day. But I took an OPK and test line was still slightly darker than control. That's 3 days in a row now. I hope it goes negative tonight!

Last time I fell pregnant I tested at the day my period was due, and the line was so light, so I don't know if I would have seen anything if I even tested a day earlier...


----------



## Dahlia2007

Love those bows tiptoes!

Paris- how the color on your OPKs these days. My temp rose slightly today, making me think yesterday was O day. But I took an OPK and test line was still slightly darker than control. That's 3 days in a row now. I hope it goes negative tonight!

Last time I fell pregnant I tested at the day my period was due, and the line was so light, so I don't know if I would have seen anything if I even tested a day earlier...


----------



## parisprincess

OPKs are slowly getting darker but not positive yet! I didn't take one yet today but I will when I get home from work at around 5pm.

Personally, I find if I take them too early in the day, I never get a clear result but if I take them between 4 and 7pm, I seem to get the best results!

When do you ladies normally take yours?


----------



## silverlizard

Oh God my body is confusing me again. I am getting really irritated/confused with these cramps and apparently cannot resist the overwhelming urge to pee on things, so I tried an OPK.

And... it looked kind of dark? Like, not quite as strong as the control line, but pretty close. I have no idea how to interpret this! Could I possibly ovulate twice in one cycle? Could the first have been a false alarm? Or (and I'm leaning towards this one since I have no EWCM or anything) is this just PCOS weirdness messing with me? I think I've vaguely heard that PCOS can throw off OPK results. But now I'm worried my first one might've been a false alarm too :(

(Or maybe it doesn't matter what colour the test line is as long as it's not _actually _as dark as the control line? Honestly, I don't understand OPKs too well. Argh, hormones are confusing!)

[Edit: paris, I usually take mine between 2 and 4pm. No real reason except I just sort of read you were supposed to do them in the afternoon.]

[Edit 2: tiptoes, those are adorable! Love them.]


----------



## lindblum

silverlizard - i had two surges this cycle. the first one got medium dark and then dissapeared and the second surge led to ovulation. this is the cycle following my mc. 

and yes, the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line. good luck x


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Paris...The only time I have had positive OPKs is at night too...I have no idea why, but that is where I have had luck with them!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: My OPK was positive for 3 days aswell, I didn't do one yesterday as I thought it should be Negative by now :)

paris: I did my OPK's at 4pm and I found my surge. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

lindblum said:


> silverlizard - i had two surges this cycle. the first one got medium dark and then dissapeared and the second surge led to ovulation. this is the cycle following my mc.
> 
> and yes, the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line. good luck x

Well, I don't _think _it was as dark as the test line, but a lot more so than usual, which just seems odd since I'm supposed to be 9dpo... I guess the first cycle after mc can be all kinds of weird, so maybe I am getting two surges, who knows. I'll either check again tomorrow or... I'll just write it off as PCOS weirdness and try not to worry, hahah.


----------



## lindblum

well i hope u are actually 9dpo, good luck

are you charting at all?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good to know. You aren't temping this cycle are you? 

Silver- I have heard that PCOS will likely always show a line of some sort, whether it be light or dark, I don't know. But if you did have a really dark OPK during your normal OPK time, I'll bet that it was your O time.


----------



## silverlizard

Mine do always show some kind of line, just... usually a much lighter one. This was like the "confusing" one I got right before my last surge - sort of almost the same colour as the test line but not quite. However it was definitely super dark last Saturday.. can't really say it was at the "normal" time because it was three weeks after my mc. I had EWCM at the time too (and I don't now), so I'm just going to assume I ovulated then and this is just a false alarm designed to freak me out. XD

Heh, sorry I'm always in here going "why are my hormones so weird??"

[edit: no, not temping/charting this cycle, maybe next one.]


----------



## lindblum

maybe get your oh to hide those opks before they drive you crazy :p


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia2007 said:


> Good to know. You aren't temping this cycle are you?
> 
> Silver- I have heard that PCOS will likely always show a line of some sort, whether it be light or dark, I don't know. But if you did have a really dark OPK during your normal OPK time, I'll bet that it was your O time.

also found this on peeonastick.com:

_"3. *Is it normal to see 2 lines all the time?* It is very common. Most women produce LH almost all the time, and the OPK will detect it, giving you a "test" line that is lighter than the control line. About 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, there will be a surge in LH, and the test line will become as dark as, or darker than, the control line. If, however, your test line is almost always positive or nearly positive, it can be indicative of a hormone imbalance. See this FAQ for details. See also Meg's OPK Odyssey for a day-by-day OPK comparison"_


----------



## silverlizard

I know it's normal to see two lines - I always do see two, I'm used to that general idea. It's not that I'm weirded out because a line was _there_. It's just that this one was so dark - like seriously really close to a positive - that it seemed odd.

Like I said. Writing it off as PCOS weirdness.


----------



## Alandsa

lindblum said:


> maybe get your oh to hide those opks before they drive you crazy :p

Lindblum - im not sure if i have missed your BFP but congratulations!! :) was just looking at your chart and you look as though you were having elevated pre-O temps like i currently am, and that your surge was then a bit later than usual. ooh hope i can follow your lead too then hehe! :)


----------



## lindblum

good luck alandsa, i hope so too x


----------



## tiptoesd101

Thanks for all the compliments ladies! I have so much fun with it, and it really can take your mind off things, that is if I concentrate long enough to really get into it!! ;)

Silver, I think you prob o'd when you first thought you did..if that makes sense! I agree though, maybe you should hide those things lol, you have enough on your mind as is!!

Maybe yall can help me keep from caving and testing tomorrow and possibly Thurs (if af doesnt show) and wait until Fri?? I am a mess at this point, I almost wish I woulda charted this time too so I could see a drop in temps if af was coming soon! 

Hope those of you BDing tonight have some good luck!!! Catch those eggies!! LOL


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Oh God my body is confusing me again. I am getting really irritated/confused with these cramps and apparently cannot resist the overwhelming urge to pee on things, so I tried an OPK.
> 
> And... it looked kind of dark? Like, not quite as strong as the control line, but pretty close. I have no idea how to interpret this! Could I possibly ovulate twice in one cycle? Could the first have been a false alarm? Or (and I'm leaning towards this one since I have no EWCM or anything) is this just PCOS weirdness messing with me? I think I've vaguely heard that PCOS can throw off OPK results. But now I'm worried my first one might've been a false alarm too :(
> 
> (Or maybe it doesn't matter what colour the test line is as long as it's not _actually _as dark as the control line? Honestly, I don't understand OPKs too well. Argh, hormones are confusing!)
> 
> [Edit: paris, I usually take mine between 2 and 4pm. No real reason except I just sort of read you were supposed to do them in the afternoon.]
> 
> [Edit 2: tiptoes, those are adorable! Love them.]

Silver I am not sure if you meant it to be funny, given your frazzled state of mind, but I had to let you know you made my night....I busted out loud when I read the part "apparently cannot resist the overwhelming urge to pee on things"... it created a hilarious mental picture, and definately gave me a good laugh for the day, thanks!! ;)


----------



## silverlizard

Heh, yes, I was going for at least slightly amusing. ;) Glad it made you giggle. 

Let's see if we can both hold out til Thursday/Friday? I've decided I'm giving myself a day off tomorrow, I have a hellish day at work lined up and I don't want to be feeling down about BFNs or fretting over "hey was that a line or not??". Just a day or two to wait... we can do it! XD


----------



## parisprincess

You both can do it! It'll be Thursday/Friday before you know it :)


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm going to try to hold off to Friday morning if temps stay up, I had a bit of a rise today---Lets get 3 BFP's to end our week with!!


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck to all you ladies testing at the end of the week. I look forward to seeing those BFP's! :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

Heh, I'm still convinced I'm out... but who knows. Here's hoping anyway! :)


----------



## mellywelly

Morning everyone!

Today is 1dpo!!! Temp shot up today!!!

I said to my DH, when I woke up, my face is roasting - he just looked amused at me and asked -I have got 2 weeks of symptom spotting now? :wacko: he knows me too well....:haha:

seriously, I really dont want to read anything into it, but last cycle, I knew I was going to get a BFP as I had red hot cheeks every morning from 2 dpo. See I'm reading things into already :dohh:


----------



## Alandsa

Awww I really hope you get your BFP Melly :) did you do another OPK today? I kept doing them until I saw -ves just to be sure

I think I'm still waiting for O as my temps aren't quite right yet :)


----------



## mellywelly

yes, did one testerday - it was negative, one day after the +, same as normal.


----------



## silverlizard

Haha, welcome to the 2 week wait Melly... symptom spotting is always fun, in a driving-you-insane sort of way. ;) Fingers crossed it's a good sign for you!


----------



## parisprincess

Morning ladies!

Yesterday's opk was darker but not positive yet. I think it might be later today! And this morning DH surprised me with morning :sex: lol

C'mon O! :dust:

Congrats on being in the TWW melly :) hope you caught the eggy!


----------



## Alandsa

Glad to hear it Melly :)

DH surprised me this morning too! Yey! Although not sure when I'm
Going to O as temps haven't gone to their usual pre-O low. But will see. Not having much luck with OPKs but will try one this eve to see. I think I tend to O around CD16 anyway. Got tender boobs and spots this morning though so something is happening lol


----------



## mellywelly

can't remember last time we :sex: in a morning. :shrug: God I feel old! DS wakes up far too early, we have to set the alarm for about 4am:haha:


----------



## Sunnii

I'm joining a bit late  Got my BFP at 9DPO after an mc in November. First month trying since then! So far lines are getting darker so hopefully it's a sticky one! :)


----------



## mellywelly

Hi Sunni, hows the bananas today?:haha:


----------



## silverlizard

So far today I have not tested! Go go self-control and patience.

I probably will tomorrow though, definitely Friday if not. Argh. Pretty much expecting another negative, but still.


----------



## tiptoesd101

Melly Congrats on Oing!! Woop woop! Now the ttw game and fun begin! haha! Lets get that BFP for you!!

Silver...I feel like you today, so ready for af to show tomorrow, cause I am feeling so scared of a bfn right now anyway lol! Now I am debating on testing tomorrow morn, or just waiting till Fri if af is a no show....ARGH!!

Sunnii Congrats!!! I think I saw you on another thread I am stalking lol! Best wishes to you and your bean!! 
Wish mine would show at 9 dpo, lol! Thinkin I'm at 9-10 dpo, but nothing yet... :( Although I guess I shouldnt expect it to happen the first month anyway :p


----------



## Sunnii

Mellywelly :rofl: It's baaaad. Today, green tea tasted like bananas. So I decided to go off it. Can't stand it :rofl: Same with garlic though.. and I used to love it until yesterday!


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you tiptoes! I remember you from another thread too :D I hope it's a sticky bean too! Good luck for this month :D


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> So far today I have not tested! Go go self-control and patience.
> 
> I probably will tomorrow though, definitely Friday if not. Argh. Pretty much expecting another negative, but still.

Bwahahahah! You and I must have posted our angst feelings at the same time!!! I am a mess too, I don't know what I will do tomorrow morn haha!


----------



## mellywelly

I think this is the 1st cycle that I wont want to test from about 8dpo, just too scared


----------



## tiptoesd101

Sunnii said:


> Mellywelly :rofl: It's baaaad. Today, green tea tasted like bananas. So I decided to go off it. Can't stand it :rofl: Same with garlic though.. and I used to love it until yesterday!

I remember with my daughter I HATED veggies, ALL of them lol. And I am usually a fairly healthy eater...the ONLY one I liked was to make southern green beans with loads of salt like my Gma does, lol....and if you have ever had sounthern food....well lets just say there weren't many nutrients in those haha!


----------



## silverlizard

tiptoesd101 said:


> silverlizard said:
> 
> 
> So far today I have not tested! Go go self-control and patience.
> 
> I probably will tomorrow though, definitely Friday if not. Argh. Pretty much expecting another negative, but still.
> 
> Bwahahahah! You and I must have posted our angst feelings at the same time!!! I am a mess too, I don't know what I will do tomorrow morn haha!Click to expand...

I suspect I'm going to end up testing tomorrow morning... and then cry when it's another negative, haha. I'll try to leave it til Friday if I can, I think 12dpo should give me a somewhat reliable answer, right? Argh, this bit is awful... I'm pretty much hitting the point too where I just wish my body would get it over with and start my period so I could start the next (and hopefully more 'normal') cycle, heh.


----------



## silverlizard

tiptoesd101 said:


> Sunnii said:
> 
> 
> Mellywelly :rofl: It's baaaad. Today, green tea tasted like bananas. So I decided to go off it. Can't stand it :rofl: Same with garlic though.. and I used to love it until yesterday!
> 
> I remember with my daughter I HATED veggies, ALL of them lol. And I am usually a fairly healthy eater...the ONLY one I liked was to make southern green beans with loads of salt like my Gma does, lol....and if you have ever had sounthern food....well lets just say there weren't many nutrients in those haha!Click to expand...

Last time I was pregnant I suddenly couldn't stand coffee... really annoying in the mornings when I just wanted toast and a cup of coffee, but then even the smell would make me sick, heh. (I know caffeine isn't a great idea when you're pregnant, but I drink decaf anyway because otherwise I get migraines. But, ew. Just the smell of it at the time made me retch.)


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnii said:
> 
> 
> Mellywelly :rofl: It's baaaad. Today, green tea tasted like bananas. So I decided to go off it. Can't stand it :rofl: Same with garlic though.. and I used to love it until yesterday!
> 
> I remember with my daughter I HATED veggies, ALL of them lol. And I am usually a fairly healthy eater...the ONLY one I liked was to make southern green beans with loads of salt like my Gma does, lol....and if you have ever had sounthern food....well lets just say there weren't many nutrients in those haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I was pregnant I suddenly couldn't stand coffee... really annoying in the mornings when I just wanted toast and a cup of coffee, but then even the smell would make me sick, heh. (I know caffeine isn't a great idea when you're pregnant, but I drink decaf anyway because otherwise I get migraines. But, ew. Just the smell of it at the time made me retch.)Click to expand...

I always have 1 cup in the morn too and a maybe 1 in the afternoon lol. But until I hit the third tri with my daughter I still liked the smell but it tasted to funny to drink... Once 3rd tri came with the heat of summer I craved frappachinos thank goodness for Starbucks decaf custom ones ;)


----------



## Sunnii

I'm the same with coffee now. I can't stand the smell of it. Though I fully went off caffeine in December, a month before we were gonna start TTC.


----------



## mellywelly

I had about 6 weeks with ds when I couldn't drink tea, or it came straight back up! But that was all. I've eaten 2 bags of s and v crisps, don't like them though? Cant even stand the smell of them when dh has them. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Today is 1dpo!!! Temp shot up today!!!
> 
> I said to my DH, when I woke up, my face is roasting - he just looked amused at me and asked -I have got 2 weeks of symptom spotting now? :wacko: he knows me too well....:haha:
> 
> seriously, I really dont want to read anything into it, but last cycle, I knew I was going to get a BFP as I had red hot cheeks every morning from 2 dpo. See I'm reading things into already :dohh:

Great Melly! And I agree that sometimes there are some signs that are very hard to ignore because they've been so promising in the past! Now we can so to speak "relax".... but yeah right! lol



Alandsa said:


> Awww I really hope you get your BFP Melly :) did you do another OPK today? I kept doing them until I saw -ves just to be sure
> 
> I think I'm still waiting for O as my temps aren't quite right yet :)

I too tested until I got a negative. My surge was about 2.5 days. Strange thing now is that if I put in a high temp on FF for tomorrow, it says my O was 5 days ago. I never got any + OPKs until 3 days ago, so I'm getting conflicting signs... :wacko:



parisprincess said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Yesterday's opk was darker but not positive yet. I think it might be later today! And this morning DH surprised me with morning :sex: lol
> 
> C'mon O! :dust:
> 
> Congrats on being in the TWW melly :) hope you caught the eggy!

Goin for the gold Paris! hehe. I'm sure you'lll let us know when you get your + Are you actually due to get your + today?



Sunnii said:


> I'm joining a bit late  Got my BFP at 9DPO after an mc in November. First month trying since then! So far lines are getting darker so hopefully it's a sticky one! :)

Welcome Sunni, hopin for a +OPK and sticky baby dust for you! How have your cycles been since your MC?



yay ladies! we're getting closer!!! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> I think this is the 1st cycle that I wont want to test from about 8dpo, just too scared

I think I just might test at 8DPO this time, because of the short LP I had last cycle. Not that I'd expect to see a + any sooner, but what the hay, I''m going to give it a try. 8dpo, according to FF Saturday for me. But according to my OPKs it will be Tuesday. So much lag time I don't know what I' going to do.



mellywelly said:


> I had about 6 weeks with ds when I couldn't drink tea, or it came straight back up! But that was all. I've eaten 2 bags of s and v crisps, don't like them though? Cant even stand the smell of them when dh has them. Mmmmmmm

I love salt and vin chips!


----------



## Sunnii

I had a miscarriage in November while I was still on the implant. I miscarried & had it taken out in December. I had a 36 day annovulatory cycle from day of removal, had my first proper AF without the implant and ovulated two or so weeks later.. now, here I am :) I only had one cycle since implant removal, one proper cycle. When I was miscarrying in November, I found out as I was having a hell lot of brown CM which started turning into pure blood and I had the worst cramps EVER. I went to the doctors to find out I was pregnant. It wasn't a planned pregnancy though I was in tears when I found out I was having an MC. I was only a few weeks in too. The implant, the fact that I lived on coffee at that point and I had quite a physically demanding job at that point, didn't help and well I mc'd. We then decided to actually try for a baby, so I got on a proper diet as of late November, I started taking prenatals, stopped all caffeine intake, checked CM and CP everyday, started using OPK - saliva and POAS ones. My OH also took conception vitamins and folic acid too as advised by a gyno. Got myself checked out after the removal of the implant and here we are today. So I didn't have much of a proper cycle since then, we managed to conceive on the first cycle and it worked, but after the MC I was super prepared. Gyno advised me to sort it all out to avoid another mc and I hope it worked! We also did BD everyday during my fertile time, sometimes even few times a day :rofl:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Sunnii said:


> I had a miscarriage in November while I was still on the implant. I miscarried & had it taken out in December. I had a 36 day annovulatory cycle from day of removal, had my first proper AF without the implant and ovulated two or so weeks later.. now, here I am :) I only had one cycle since implant removal, one proper cycle. When I was miscarrying in November, I found out as I was having a hell lot of brown CM which started turning into pure blood and I had the worst cramps EVER. I went to the doctors to find out I was pregnant. It wasn't a planned pregnancy though I was in tears when I found out I was having an MC. I was only a few weeks in too. The implant, the fact that I lived on coffee at that point and I had quite a physically demanding job at that point, didn't help and well I mc'd. We then decided to actually try for a baby, so I got on a proper diet as of late November, I started taking prenatals, stopped all caffeine intake, checked CM and CP everyday, started using OPK - saliva and POAS ones. My OH also took conception vitamins and folic acid too as advised by a gyno. Got myself checked out after the removal of the implant and here we are today. So I didn't have much of a proper cycle since then, we managed to conceive on the first cycle and it worked, but after the MC I was super prepared. Gyno advised me to sort it all out to avoid another mc and I hope it worked! We also did BD everyday during my fertile time, sometimes even few times a day :rofl:

Well looks like you prepared yourself and your body as much as you possibly could! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that its a determined little sticky bean and you have a smooth pregnancy! The coffee was always the hardest for me to give up...esp that morning cup to get me going, lol. Good thing it didnt taste good for the 1st and 2nd tri!!! 
For this time the only thing I have used was the Fertilitea (like I did for my daughter) cause I dont have much ewcm, or sex drive lol...so tired at the end of the night with a toddler, it helps with both! :winkwink: And then my CBFM....which didnt ever peak this month cause it was using this cycle to "get used" to me again....darn 2 yrs in between spent in the box, lol!


----------



## parisprincess

I've got a positive opk!! :dance:

I usually OV between CD18 and CD21 so I'm right in time :)

Ok ladies, I've got a question. If I am to keep following SMEP, we need to BD the next 3 days. Considering we BD this morning, is it ok to BD tomorrow night or is that too far of a gap? I don't know if I can get DH to BD tonight or tomorrow morning so tomorrow night might be the next chance...


----------



## Alandsa

Yey for the +ve OPK!! :D well considering they say that sperm can live up to five days I'm sure you will be okay. Especially if you have EWCM

What pattern did you do with your first BFP? I know I did the three days before O and not on the day of O

Also how many days have you had a +ve OPK for before?


----------



## parisprincess

With my BFP, we were BD'ing every day :blush: lol

I normally get a really strong positive for one day and then I can normally catch the trail end if the surge on the second day. By the third day, negative. 

I sort of want to keep BD'ing until I get my temp rise. I just hope the wait from BD this morning to BD tomorrow night isnt too far apart. :/


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - have you got the link to your chart? Its not in your signature is it or am I being dumb lol?

Paris - yeah i would want to BD daily too. Is there no chance if DH managing it in the morning? Thing is its only about 12 hours so can't be that much difference if you wait til eve?


----------



## parisprincess

I could always try to jump on DH tomorrow morning lol If not, I guess 12 hours can't really hurt my chances that much... at least I hope not!

Heres my opk...blaring positive, right?? :yipee: The darker line is my test line! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah jump on him lol!! Wake him up in the act lol!!!

Wow that is a really dark OPK! I'm currently dehydrating myself for the last half hour til I can do one too. Mine are looking faint though lol


----------



## parisprincess

Thank you! I'm so excited :dance:

I really hope yours get darker soon!!! :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

parisprincess said:


> I've got a positive opk!! :dance:
> 
> I usually OV between CD18 and CD21 so I'm right in time :)
> 
> Ok ladies, I've got a question. If I am to keep following SMEP, we need to BD the next 3 days. Considering we BD this morning, is it ok to BD tomorrow night or is that too far of a gap? I don't know if I can get DH to BD tonight or tomorrow morning so tomorrow night might be the next chance...

I would say tomorrow night would be fine. You'll probably actually O tomorrow right, or the following morning. So doing it tomorrow night would get you the egg, not to forget about your BD romp this morning. But maybe jump him right after work tomorrow? hehe



Alandsa said:


> Dahlia - have you got the link to your chart? Its not in your signature is it or am I being dumb lol?
> 
> Paris - yeah i would want to BD daily too. Is there no chance if DH managing it in the morning? Thing is its only about 12 hours so can't be that much difference if you wait til eve?

Here is my link Alandsa, I am also going to add it to my signature. :thumbup: 
My Ovulation Chart
If I put in a fake temp for tomorrow, my chart will show that I O'd 5 days ago, on CD15 (when I originally had that first dip)
:wacko:


Alandsa said:


> Yeah jump on him lol!! Wake him up in the act lol!!!
> 
> Wow that is a really dark OPK! I'm currently dehydrating myself for the last half hour til I can do one too. Mine are looking faint though lol

I was doing the same thing, and I think it helped me catch the "almost" +OPK phase, but when I finally got my +, it would have showed up even if I had drank a gallon of water. :winkwink:

Hopin for your O real soon!


----------



## parisprincess

Same here lol I drank alot of water today and just did another opk it's sooooo positive. 

Maybe I should try to get DH to BD tonight... *sigh*


----------



## silverlizard

I'm pretty sure tomorrow night would be fine from what you've said... but obviously if you can persuade him tonight, go for it!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: :haha: That is awesome that your OH knows you so well! Welcome to the 2WW :hugs:

Alandsa: I'm sure your O is on it's way :D Fingers crossed!

paris: Yay for your Positive OPK! :happydance: 

Sunnii: Congratulations on your BFP and hope those lines keep getting darker :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

The Witch got me :sad: Now hoping for a March BFP!


----------



## Dahlia2007

: ( Blakesmom. You can totally do it for March now! Let's hope your temps are more of a help this time on pinpointing O. Do you think FF got your O date right last time? I know you were a bit confused on your DPO


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry blakesmom :hugs: 

Lots and lots of :dust: for your March BFP!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> : ( Blakesmom. You can totally do it for March now! Let's hope your temps are more of a help this time on pinpointing O. Do you think FF got your O date right last time? I know you were a bit confused on your DPO

No I don't think FF pegged O correctly. I did a manual override to put Ov on CD18, making a 14 day Luteal period--I just cant trust that I had a 12 day luteal period as I'm usually a 14 day and the last few cycles have been 16 and 17 day luteal periods. Hoping I might Ov early this month as I have a trip out of town planned to visit my sis in law--but I might have to post-pone to get lots of BDing in. Good luck to all in the 2WW--I hate that time the most----so much stress!


----------



## tiptoesd101

blakesmom said:


> The Witch got me :sad: Now hoping for a March BFP!

Pretty sure I will be right there with you :/ I have had backache and lower abdominal crams since last night, plus an upset stomach this morn....all signs AF is comin today. Plus just tested and is a bfn :(....


----------



## silverlizard

*hugs tiptoes and blakesmom*

Not tested yet here, but I suspect I'm out too... I noticed a little bit of spotting last night, so I think it's probably right around the corner. Sigh. Ah well, we can all try for a March bfp, right?

[edit: but in better news, I've just got my referral for the recurrent miscarriage clinic! Got an appointment in two weeks, so I guess in a way it's good that I'll see them _before _getting pregnant again, right? Trying to find a silver lining here, heh, but I genuinely am really glad that appointment has come through, I was worried I'd be waiting ages.]


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom: Really sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun :( Fingers crossed for March! :dust:

tiptoes: I really hope the :witch: stays away for you! 

silverlizard: I hope the spotting isn't her :( Glad to hear you have got an appointment for the recurrent MC place though, at least you can find out what's going on in your body and why it keeps happening? :(


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Sorry to hear Blakesmom, but now we can both target March for our BFP!! Now just a couple more weeks for you until O! 

Paris, get your DH to DTD as much as possible!! lol 
That is a DEF + !!!!


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur: I guess theoretically it could be late IB (totally not grasping at straws here at all!)... but I think it's more likely the witch showing up early, since that's a pretty normal pattern for me, spotting a little the day before it arrives.

Crossing my fingers she stays away for me and tiptoes both but honestly I've got a feeling I will just have to go for a March BFP now. Hey, I'd have a Christmas baby, that'd be nice. ;) And yes, I'm really glad the clinic is going to see me... who knows, maybe my mcs are just bad luck or something that can't be helped, but if there's anything that _can _be done, I want it done asap heh.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too... let's hope you got that egg, not long now til you'll be testing. XD


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Tiptoes and Silver, you are not out yet!! Praying AF doesn't come, but keep us posted.


----------



## parisprincess

:hugs: tiptoes - Hope you get your BFP in March!!

Good news on the appointment silverlizard! Thats great! :flower:

AFM - We BD yesterday morning and I got DH to BD last night again :haha:
Hopefully we can BD again tonight! And tomorrow night? Wouldn't it be great if you just knew when the egg dropped? lol I'm so excited to have gotten my + opk but now Im stressing I won't be catching the egg! LOL ugh! I took an opk again this morning just to see and it's still sooooooooo positive!


----------



## silverlizard

Tested just for the hell of it - negative. I don't know why I even bothered, I'm either about to get my period or even if I'm ridiculously optimistic and assume the spotting was IB, it wouldn't be showing up on a test yet.

I know I'm not technically out yet... still, negative test with no symptoms at 11dpo, not looking good. Still holding out hope for the other testers though, SOMEONE has to get a bfp this month right? :)

[Edit: oh wow, wait - I just picked up my test again after the full ten minutes and I think I can maybe see an incredibly faint line? ARGH I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK. It's an internet cheapie and the line I think I can see is REALLY FAINT. I can't tell if there's any colour to it but I don't think so. It's probably an evap? Or just my brain being insane? OH GOD NOW MY HEAD IS EXPLODING. HPTs, why must you mess with me like this.)


----------



## mellywelly

Please be me, I don't want another Christmas baby


----------



## mellywelly

Fx lizard, hope it is a line!


----------



## silverlizard

I think I'm most likely just freaking out over an evap, but I'll definitely test again tomorrow...

FX for you too - do you already have a Christmas baby then? Two might be a bit much I suppose!


----------



## parisprincess

Can you post a pic of your test?? Maybe we can see a line with you!


----------



## silverlizard

... I could post a pic of it, if I hadn't thrown it away because staring at it was making my head explode. D:

If there's anything at all on my next one I'll take a pic of that!


----------



## Excalibur

Silver: Got to think Positive hun and Pray that it's late IB :) I know it's hard, especially if your AF is more or less always on time..but..yeah.. :dust:

Aww a Christmas baby would be lovely! :haha: Best Christmas present ever!! Yeah you want any problems resolved rather than keep going through the same thing over and over as it's heartbreaking enough :( 

Thank you hun, I hope we did catch the egg, we did more than enough BD'ing :sex: LOL :D

Fingers crossed there is a second line! :happydance:

paris: Don't stress about catching the egg as it could make things worse. I know it's easier said than done but just try to relax and leave it in God's hands, if it's meant to be then it will be :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Lizard, I've got a xmas eve one !


----------



## silverlizard

Oh wow haha... then two definitely might be a bit much! All those presents to get all at once... XD


----------



## parisprincess

LOL that is alot of presents! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you silverlizard!! :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

You all are cracking me up today!!! :haha: Man, how the TWW makes us all a little loony!

Silver, I so so so hope its not an evap for you!! We need a BFP from our bunch I think!! I have no af as of yet either....back pain still here, but cramps have eased, and so far just lots of thicker, gunky (sorry TMI) cm....no spotting or brown discharge yet...I will prob give in and test again in the am if af hasnt shown up by then...but the one this morn $ one and FR one was BFN :(. Although I kept staring at em like they would magically change if I stood there long enough haha.... Boobs are still sore, although cant say for sure if they are sore as yesterday...stupid waiting game!!!

I hope all you other twwers have those early BFP's so you dont have to try to figure out what your body is doing to you haha! Good luck all!!

Forgot to add, I'm not sure i would want to BE a Christmas baby lol, my uncle and cousin are and they both hate when someone gives em 1 gift and says "oh by the way, thats your Bday and Christmas"....especially if it ends up being socks and underwear haha!


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: That's a good sign that the :witch: is keeping her distance :haha: 

Fingers crossed for all those BFP's :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Just saw this on another thread and it made laugh, thought I'd share.... 

"I kinda wanna pee on my OPK. Just to to confuse myself more ..." HAHAHA! Why oh why do we do this to ourselves lol!


----------



## silverlizard

Tried another one and absolutely not a damn thing - but then again I'd only held it for like, 40 minutes or something. I will try again tomorrow with FMU and attempt to not go insane in the meantime, somehow.

Fingers crossed for you tiptoes... you're not out yet, and we do need a bfp here! [Edit: Hahah, just saw your quote - so, I'm not the only one suffering from an irresistible urge to pee on things then? XD]

Heh, my dad was a Christmas baby... he always said it was infuriating when people would try to get away with just giving him one present as a kid XD


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: That is funny! The things us ladies do to ourselves when TTC eh? Lmao! :haha:


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Tried another one and absolutely not a damn thing - but then again I'd only held it for like, 40 minutes or something. I will try again tomorrow with FMU and attempt to not go insane in the meantime, somehow.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you tiptoes... you're not out yet, and we do need a bfp here! [Edit: Hahah, just saw your quote - so, I'm not the only one suffering from an irresistible urge to pee on things then? XD]
> 
> Heh, my dad was a Christmas baby... he always said it was infuriating when people would try to get away with just giving him one present as a kid XD

Bwahahahahaha! Nope apparently not!!! Thought that would make you feel a little better!


----------



## mellywelly

I insist he gets a separate bday prezzy from people and that it's wrapped in bday paper not xmas paper!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> I insist he gets a separate bday prezzy from people and that it's wrapped in bday paper not xmas paper!

That's how it should be! :D My OH's birthday is 2nd January and a lot of people insist classing his Christmas presents also as his Birthday presents, no way! They are two seperate occasions! :)


----------



## parisprincess

LOL My bday is in October and so is my DH. Then I have my mom and sister in December and my dad in January. So always starting in October.. I am broke from buying everyone bday and Xmas gifts. :haha:

I just realized that if I catch the egg this month, my due date would be in November... the one month that I have no one's bdays! LOL :rofl:


----------



## parisprincess

Lol! Tiptoes - you're one funny lady! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> LOL My bday is in October and so is my DH. Then I have my mom and sister in December and my dad in January. So always starting in October.. I am broke from buying everyone bday and Xmas gifts. :haha:
> 
> I just realized that if I catch the egg this month, my due date would be in November... the one month that I have no one's bdays! LOL :rofl:

Wow! One little busy bee starting from October... :haha: That's typical isn't it? You have a month free then something crops up. Fingers crossed!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Hehe :happydance:


----------



## parisprincess

So ladies... advice needed. Sorry if I am being so darn annoying! lol 

I got my positive opk yesterday morning at around 10am. DH and I BD'd in the morning at around 7am. Then we BD again last night at 8pm.

Took another opk this morning, still positive! So we will BD again tonight.

Should we BD tomorrow and Saturday too, just to be safe?


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> So ladies... advice needed. Sorry if I am being so darn annoying! lol
> 
> I got my positive opk yesterday morning at around 10am. DH and I BD'd in the morning at around 7am. Then we BD again last night at 8pm.
> 
> Took another opk this morning, still positive! So we will BD again tonight.
> 
> Should we BD tomorrow and Saturday too, just to be safe?

I would say yes :D At least then you have all your bases covered just incase you O late :hugs: Would rather be safe than sorry ;)


----------



## silverlizard

Honestly, I don't think a little extra, er, spending time together is ever going to do any harm... go for it! ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Ok, going on a BD'ing spree lol

Does anyone know how long it takes for a man to replenish his "supply"? :haha: I'm wondering if waiting 12 hours between BD yesterday was enough. Tonight we will have waited 24 hours so that's a little better...


----------



## tiptoesd101

Princess, I agree, at least then you KNOW you couldnt have done anything more!! ;) 

In our fam all us grandgirls have bdays on Aug 8 or 9, lol, then my mom and gma are in the second week of Sept, one sis in oct (parents divorced so it's one of his other girls), then my daughter and hubby are within a week of eachother in Nov, and then half his fam is later Nov, lol, then a few in Dec....I start saving for bdays and Christmas in Spring haha! Isn't it funny how fam bdays tend to do that, stick together? 

Oh, and Princess I am glad you find me funny...i tend to have a dry sense of humer...hubby doesnt find it too amusing sometimes haha!


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> Ok, going on a BD'ing spree lol
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for a man to replenish his "supply"? :haha: I'm wondering if waiting 12 hours between BD yesterday was enough. Tonight we will have waited 24 hours so that's a little better...

I am thinking its like 24-48 hrs, but I could be TOTALLY wrong lol!


----------



## parisprincess

Uh oh LOL


----------



## Alandsa

i think they say to go for 24 hours assuming no fertility problems :)

yeah you could O later than the OPKs suggest Paris, i had 3/4 +ve OPKs in a row the cycle i conceived.


----------



## Dahlia2007

WoW I've missed a bunch! 

Paris, I would BD every 24 hours until you get a - OPK. 

Silver- I'd love to see your HPT! but I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow, just like you : )

As for those Christmas birthdays, I wasn't really wanting to get a Christmas baby either (sounds so insensitive). But it's just how I feel. If this month doesn't work out, I don't know what our plans will be, maybe skip a month.


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - yes i feel the same about a Christmas baby, but then depending on when we O might mean its early Dec so I could cope with that a bit better than very close to Christmas


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Ok, going on a BD'ing spree lol
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for a man to replenish his "supply"? :haha: I'm wondering if waiting 12 hours between BD yesterday was enough. Tonight we will have waited 24 hours so that's a little better...

Have fun on your BD'ing spree :haha: I'm sure you will! 

It's about 24 hours for a man to replenish his :spermy: :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Any updates on your opks Alandsa?? hope they are getting close to positive!!


----------



## Alandsa

unfortunately still really faint, can barely see that line. this is with both FMU and with 9/10pm urine (4 hours dehydration) will give it another go this eve :)


----------



## mellywelly

I think swimmers replenish every 24 hours if no fertility issues.

We were supposed to have a mid Jan baby, but he was 3 weeks early. If we get another xmas baby then so be it, don't care when it's birthday is, just want one here safely now.


----------



## silverlizard

I think I'd quite like a Christmas baby... maybe it sounds awful, but because of my dad dying this last Christmas and because of it being his birthday a couple of days before, I guess I feel like maybe it would give me something good to associate with that season again instead of just thinking about those anniversaries and everything? So I'd be quite okay with a (sticky, hopefully) March bfp really...


----------



## Alandsa

melly - ooh your temps are staying elevated now :) *fingers crossed*


----------



## parisprincess

Alandsa said:


> unfortunately still really faint, can barely see that line. this is with both FMU and with 9/10pm urine (4 hours dehydration) will give it another go this eve :)

I ovulated a little later than usual last month (the month after my mc) so it may come a little later! FX :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Hold on in there alandsa, my o is like clockwork, but this cycle after mc it was 2 days late, be patient and it will come!


----------



## Alandsa

parisprincess said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> unfortunately still really faint, can barely see that line. this is with both FMU and with 9/10pm urine (4 hours dehydration) will give it another go this eve :)
> 
> I ovulated a little later than usual last month (the month after my mc) so it may come a little later! FX :dust:Click to expand...




mellywelly said:


> Hold on in there alandsa, my o is like clockwork, but this cycle after mc it was 2 days late, be patient and it will come!

thank you ladies :D i really hope so! fingers and toes (but not legs) crossed!! :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: It will be here before you know it, hang in there! ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Ladies -- I just want to say a big *THANK YOU *to you all :kiss:

We made this thread pass the 500 posts mark! That's amazing! It's so nice to able to go through this TTCAL journey with you all. :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Ladies -- I just want to say a big *THANK YOU *to you all :kiss:
> 
> We made this thread pass the 500 posts mark! That's amazing! It's so nice to able to go through this TTCAL journey with you all. :flower:

Yay!! 500+ posts! :happydance:

You're welcome hun, it's been a pleasure to chat with all you lovely ladies! :D A lot more to come :rofl:


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies -- I just want to say a big *THANK YOU *to you all :kiss:
> 
> We made this thread pass the 500 posts mark! That's amazing! It's so nice to able to go through this TTCAL journey with you all. :flower:
> 
> Yay!! 500+ posts! :happydance:
> 
> You're welcome hun, it's been a pleasure to chat with all you lovely ladies! :D A lot more to come :rofl:Click to expand...

It really has been... honestly, you lot have made this whole TTCAL thing so much better. <3


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Hold on in there alandsa, my o is like clockwork, but this cycle after mc it was 2 days late, be patient and it will come!

I agree with Melly, Alandsa! It's just our cycles being odd after our losses. I had a look at your chart, and your only on CD 14 so far. You have plenty of time to get your O. I would think it will come within the next 4 days or so...

And thank you for this thread Paris, it fun and supportive to have you ladies here


----------



## silverlizard

Agreeing with Melly and Dahlia, Alandsa... my o didn't happen until over three weeks after my mc started (about a week after I finally stopped bleeding, I think), and if anything it's usually slightly early. This first cycle is just invariably going to be a bit weird as our bodies get themselves back to normal...


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> Ladies -- I just want to say a big *THANK YOU *to you all :kiss:
> 
> We made this thread pass the 500 posts mark! That's amazing! It's so nice to able to go through this TTCAL journey with you all. :flower:

WOOP WOOP!!! :dance:Go us!!! LOL! :yipee::wohoo:

I have to say I am very honored to be a part of this group of awesome women! Thanks so much for your support and humor you bring every day! I love that we have such an intimate caring group!!! I agree with yall, it makes this journey extra special and not so terrible, lol! Thank you Ladies!!!
:flower:


----------



## rosebud111

hi ladies! i joined your group a few pages back and am just checking in! well, i did not use opks this cycle but we just BD'd according to my ewcm last week so we will see what happens and hopefully the :witch: doesn't make an appearance next week. if she does, i think i will try opks next cycle. i don't think my DH was 100% ready to TTC again this cycle. he seemed worried from the recent mmc and I think wanted to wait another cycle. next cycle we'll both be ready! keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that we get our BFP in feb/march! :flower:


----------



## rosebud111

parisprincess said:


> So ladies... advice needed. Sorry if I am being so darn annoying! lol
> 
> I got my positive opk yesterday morning at around 10am. DH and I BD'd in the morning at around 7am. Then we BD again last night at 8pm.
> 
> Took another opk this morning, still positive! So we will BD again tonight.
> 
> Should we BD tomorrow and Saturday too, just to be safe?

i think you should if you are up for it! :thumbup: one more time means a better chance! good luck!


----------



## Excalibur

rosebud111 said:


> hi ladies! i joined your group a few pages back and am just checking in! well, i did not use opks this cycle but we just BD'd according to my ewcm last week so we will see what happens and hopefully the :witch: doesn't make an appearance next week. if she does, i think i will try opks next cycle. i don't think my DH was 100% ready to TTC again this cycle. he seemed worried from the recent mmc and I think wanted to wait another cycle. next cycle we'll both be ready! keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that we get our BFP in feb/march! :flower:

Hiya hun :)

Hope the :witch: stays away for you next week! Sending you lot's of :dust: Having a MC is really worrying, just remember that no pregnancy is the same :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Paris, I say Yes!! DTD as much as you can right around your O !! That is what I do as it can't hurt!! :)

Cmon BFP's ....where are ya?? Who is going to be our first?

Yay I am so excited that I joined this group too...It is so much easier TTC with others in your same position!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

I can't wait to see who is our thread's first BFP!!!!!! Bring it on!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

I don't know what I'd do without B&B. For google-aholics like me, it the all-in-one stop : )


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur, I can't wait to see who it is either! We've got to have ONE this month, right? At least.

Dahlia, I swear I've found more useful information here than on basically the rest of the internet put together... not to mention you guys have made this first month so much more bearable than I thought it would be. <3


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: I agree 100%. I used to always be checking Google for answers before I signed up to BnB. Most of the searches brought me to this website which I found very useful, which pushed me towards joining, and I'm glad I did! :D

Silver: Yeah, we have to have at least ONE BFP, at least! :happydance: But I'm hoping everyone gets their BFP, we all deserve it! :D


----------



## Alandsa

Awww yes I'm so glad for this thread too :) I feel like an absolute addict!! Lol

Thank you all for making this time so much more bearable x

:dust: to us all!!


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur said:


> Silver: Yeah, we have to have at least ONE BFP, at least! :happydance: But I'm hoping everyone gets their BFP, we all deserve it! :D

Hope so too... this or next month, let's go for all of us! :D


----------



## B&LsMom

mellywelly said:


> I think swimmers replenish every 24 hours if no fertility issues.
> 
> We were supposed to have a mid Jan baby, but he was 3 weeks early. If we get another xmas baby then so be it, don't care when it's birthday is, just want one here safely now.

I really really wanted an Oct bun but the witch took that away from me. My Blakers was the same way--due Jan 10th but he came early on Dec. 14th--I'm not going to avoid any months as you never know when baby will come, so you may skip a month, baby comes early and then your right back where you started huh lol


----------



## B&LsMom

This really is a great thread ladies. Thanks for all the support. I feel like I always have so much to catch up on from all you UK ladies during the day when I'm @ work--so I'm more active on Fri-Sun when I'm off. I may be more silent during the week but I'm reading everything, just a bit late. Come on BFPS!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Got my crosshairs!!! 

Come on bfp's, think we are going to have quite a few of them, I can feel it in my waters!:happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia. Just been looking at your chart, do you think ff will move your xhairs?


----------



## silverlizard

Well, I guess it was an evap - this morning's test says negative. I had more spotting last night too. Actually I thought for sure the witch had arrived but now this morning nothing. Don't feel PMS-y or like I usually do when it arrives, either. Weird. But probably not a good sign. Pretty sure I'm out, in fact.

I think tiptoes was testing again today, right? *crosses fingers and toes for a BFP for her... come on, I need something to cheer me up today!*


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Well, I guess it was an evap - this morning's test says negative. I had more spotting last night too. Actually I thought for sure the witch had arrived but now this morning nothing. Don't feel PMS-y or like I usually do when it arrives, either. Weird. But probably not a good sign. Pretty sure I'm out, in fact.
> 
> I think tiptoes was testing again today, right? *crosses fingers and toes for a BFP for her... come on, I need something to cheer me up today!*

Thanks for the chearing silver! lol, I have no new news here...was planning on testing this morning but we had a super early doc apt for my hubby and I kinda slept through my alarm haha :/ ! But I did hold my pee for a few hours last night and test right before my shower before bed....and...it was a NO :( boo!!! 
Still no af though, and still super sore boobs, a few more cramps, and still some back pain...both signs of af, so who knows? I sure dont lol! We just got home and I for sure thought I had started af, because of how my undies felt (sorry TMI Alert!!) but it was just some watery kinda gunky discharge.... eeeewww! lol. But yeah, thats where I am at as of now...

Oh and I forgot, Melly, I hope your right about your waters!!! ;). Silver, sorry about your evap....keeping fingers crossed though! Your not out yet!!!!

And ladies I love our thread, I would be lost with out you guys and BnB as well!!


----------



## silverlizard

I missed the FMU thing too this morning heh... pretty much forgot about it after seeing the spotting I had last night. Tried a couple of hours later when I realised I wasn't actually bleeding anymore but nope, negative.

At least AF seems to be staying away for you so far so I'm still crossing my fingers... heh, it's so annoying how pregnancy symptoms and PMS symptoms can be exactly the same, isn't it? (I seem to have no symptoms at all though - no sore boobs, cramps have gone away, nothing. Just this weird pink/orangish spotting - sorry for my tmi too. This cycle is so weird...)


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom: That's right, you never know when baby is going to arrive :)

mellywelly: I feel the exact same way!! If that's two of us feeling that way, then I look forward to seeing some BFP's very soon! :happydance:

silver: Don't give up hope yet hun, it's not over until the :witch: shows full blown! 

tiptoes: Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> I missed the FMU thing too this morning heh... pretty much forgot about it after seeing the spotting I had last night. Tried a couple of hours later when I realised I wasn't actually bleeding anymore but nope, negative.
> 
> At least AF seems to be staying away for you so far so I'm still crossing my fingers... heh, it's so annoying how pregnancy symptoms and PMS symptoms can be exactly the same, isn't it? (I seem to have no symptoms at all though - no sore boobs, cramps have gone away, nothing. Just this weird pink/orangish spotting - sorry for my tmi too. This cycle is so weird...)




Excalibur said:


> blakesmom: That's right, you never know when baby is going to arrive :)
> 
> mellywelly: I feel the exact same way!! If that's two of us feeling that way, then I look forward to seeing some BFP's very soon! :happydance:
> 
> 
> silver: Don't give up hope yet hun, it's not over until the :witch: shows full blown!
> 
> tiptoes: Sending you lot's of :dust:

Thanks for the baby dust Ex! Same to you!!! I hope you all who o'd get some BFP for us too! 

Silver, I HATE that af and preggo symptoms are similar....it's driving me up a wall!! lol 

So, I am trying to decide if I should test this afternoon or not, lol. We had one of the worst nights of sleep last night in a long time, my DD decided she wanted to wake up and party for a few hours in the early am....soooo, I will prob go and take a nap with her in a bit. Wondering since I havent gone in about and hour, and I will nap and maybe hold it a little longer...so like 4hrs?? If that would show anything yet, lol! I have 1 $ one left, and then 2-3 FRER left...not sure which one I would use either. Kinda want to save em, but I am so darn immpatient with this crap lol! Any thoughts???


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: You're welcome :D Thank you for the :dust: in return ;) I think that would be long enough for your urine to be strong enough to pick up on a HPT. If you are wanting to save your tests, then I would suggest using the $1 one as it's cheap and cheerful :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Stay away :witch: !!! lol

Well DH and I didnt get to BD last night and this morning my opk is negative and my temps shot up so I definitely O'd yesterday. All we did was BD twice on the day before O and 3 days before O... so I don't think I've got a good chance this month. :cry:

Oh well.

Good luck to all the ladies! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Of course you have a good chance! They say the best time to BD is 2-3 days before O. Fingers crossed we caught the eggy's :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

I think you should test after your nap tiptoes! Holding your wee in that long is good enough :) I know FMU is recommended but when I got my BFP, my 4pm wee was better than FMU! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Excalibur said:


> paris: Of course you have a good chance! They say the best time to BD is 2-3 days before O. Fingers crossed we caught the eggy's :dust:

Thanks Ex :hugs: I need that positive thinking!

I guess I am feeling a little down this morning. Ever since the mc happened, all I wanted was to be pg again. And waiting one cycle was hard enough... I really wanted to try this cycle but I guess we didn't give it our all. I just hope it was enough!


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> paris: Of course you have a good chance! They say the best time to BD is 2-3 days before O. Fingers crossed we caught the eggy's :dust:
> 
> Thanks Ex :hugs: I need that positive thinking!
> 
> I guess I am feeling a little down this morning. Ever since the mc happened, all I wanted was to be pg again. And waiting one cycle was hard enough... I really wanted to try this cycle but I guess we didn't give it our all. I just hope it was enough!Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: 

That's normal to feel down after a MC hun, it's not a nice thing for anyone to have to go through, I'm like you, I want to be Pregnant again more than anything else, the first cycle was like torture, at least that's out of the way now and fingers crossed, we will see a nice BFP again very soon! :hugs: Chin up chick, they are on their way! ;)


----------



## parisprincess

I like how you think! :hugs: I need to steal some of your positivity. Gimme! :haha:

I always tell myself that I won't test early... and then I do. LOL @ like 8dpo  According to FF, my testing day would be March 7th, but I think I may hold out until Saturday, March 10th... as long as AF doesn't show by then. FX!

Do you know when you will be testing for the first time?


----------



## silverlizard

Feeling just the same way... all I want is to be pregnant again. :( I'm kind of feeling crappy right now knowing that I'm likely back at square one today... sure I can try for a March BFP but ugh, I just want it to happen _now_.

At least it's kind of some comfort knowing you guys understand the feeling... nobody else really gets it, I think, not even my partner.


----------



## Excalibur

paris: You have got to be Positive at times like these hun :hugs: *Sends you some of my Positivity* :haha: Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away! My testing date should be around the 4th/5th March. I also follow a thread which is testing everyday until a BFP! So, I test every day! It sure passes the time a hell of a lot quicker! :rofl: 

silver: We totally know how you feel hun :hugs: It's horrible but I guess we just have to look forward to the following month, I'll be devastated if AF shows up for me this cycle but..they are not going to right? BFP's here we come!!!! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

My DH doesn't understand either silverlizard. :hugs:

He's got the mindset of "it'll happen when it happens"... I wish I could think that stress-free too but I can't!! lol

I guess it's different for us since the mc actually _physically_ happened to our bodies. I know my DH was sad when it happened, but I feel as though it was a different sad than the sad I had... KWIM? I always have the thought in the back of my mind that something is "wrong" with me and then I get worried that I won't be able to have my own children. *sigh*


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> I think you should test after your nap tiptoes! Holding your wee in that long is good enough :) I know FMU is recommended but when I got my BFP, my 4pm wee was better than FMU! :dust:

How many days past O were you at that point? With my dd I tested 3 days after af was due I think, and I cant even tell you what dpo I was, lol, has it really been almost 2.5 yrs!!!? And then the one I lost I was a week after af was due....


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> paris: Of course you have a good chance! They say the best time to BD is 2-3 days before O. Fingers crossed we caught the eggy's :dust:
> 
> Thanks Ex :hugs: I need that positive thinking!
> 
> I guess I am feeling a little down this morning. Ever since the mc happened, all I wanted was to be pg again. And waiting one cycle was hard enough... I really wanted to try this cycle but I guess we didn't give it our all. I just hope it was enough!Click to expand...

I agree with Ex! I think you still have a good chance this month, they say if you have good ewcm the spermies can last 4-5 days with 4 being the most common!!! Sending good thoughts and baby dust your way too!!


----------



## parisprincess

tiptoesd101 said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> I think you should test after your nap tiptoes! Holding your wee in that long is good enough :) I know FMU is recommended but when I got my BFP, my 4pm wee was better than FMU! :dust:
> 
> How many days past O were you at that point? With my dd I tested 3 days after af was due I think, and I cant even tell you what dpo I was, lol, has it really been almost 2.5 yrs!!!? And then the one I lost I was a week after af was due....Click to expand...

I was only 11dpo! I tested in the afternoon at 10dpo and saw something faint, but then I tested 11dpo with FMU and nothing! LOL Tested at 4pm on 11dpo and it was a clear as day line! FX for you! :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> My DH doesn't understand either silverlizard. :hugs:
> 
> He's got the mindset of "it'll happen when it happens"... I wish I could think that stress-free too but I can't!! lol
> 
> I guess it's different for us since the mc actually _physically_ happened to our bodies. I know my DH was sad when it happened, but I feel as though it was a different sad than the sad I had... KWIM? I always have the thought in the back of my mind that something is "wrong" with me and then I get worried that I won't be able to have my own children. *sigh*

I know exactly what you mean too, I sooo want to see that bfp again, and know that its not likely this month since this was the first month we actually tried...and once it does happen I know I will be a nervous wreck till I see that heartbeat and then till past 12 wks.... Tried talkin to hubby about it, but he just is like why worry about stuff you have NO control over....which is a good way to look at it...but thats all I tend to do, is look at it hahaha! I am a natural worrier, so really been praying that God will give me peace and patience and know that he is in control! Helps but yeah hubs still doesnt get it haha! 

Your not alone! We are all in the same boat I think, all waiting together and chearing eachother on!! :)


----------



## parisprincess

LOL! My DH says the same thing "why worry about something you have no control over"  MEN! :haha: I wish we could have their stress-free attitude. It seems like all our DH's don't stress, while all of us worry! Unfair lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Dahlia. Just been looking at your chart, do you think ff will move your xhairs?

Will FF do that if I have some more high temps, i didnt know she could change her mind like that. TemP shot up this morning. I'm going to play around with it a bit later.


----------



## parisprincess

Dahlia, I just took a peek at your chart too and I would think that you O'd on CD18 rather than CD15. I've had FF changed my O date before -- I guess the more info it gets, the better it can make that judgment call.

FX!! :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia FF moved my Ov day 2 days later last cycle and then changes me from solid crosshairs to dashed--I did a manual overide as I know I have a longer LP and my positive digi OPK was the day before my first crosshairs but then 3 days before the adjusted dashed crosshairs which didn't seem correct to me. I also think you O'd on CD18 rather than CD15 based on your OPK's and your temps...


----------



## Alandsa

aww yeah the men dont really have the same feeling about it do they - i suppose if you think about it, how many hours per day / week have we spent thinking about this whereas they probably think about it once a day maybe lol

so feels like it means so much more to us then i think. 
My OPKs are getting slightly darker and my temp dropped a bit more today, so getting closer to my pre-O temps I used to have *fingers crossed*

Dahlia - yeah sometimes FF will move your crosshairs depending on the data it gets, especially given your OPKs too?

Melly - congrats on getting your cross hairs :D its exciting when you see them because we can rest :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

tiptoesd101 said:


> silverlizard said:
> 
> 
> I missed the FMU thing too this morning heh... pretty much forgot about it after seeing the spotting I had last night. Tried a couple of hours later when I realised I wasn't actually bleeding anymore but nope, negative.
> 
> At least AF seems to be staying away for you so far so I'm still crossing my fingers... heh, it's so annoying how pregnancy symptoms and PMS symptoms can be exactly the same, isn't it? (I seem to have no symptoms at all though - no sore boobs, cramps have gone away, nothing. Just this weird pink/orangish spotting - sorry for my tmi too. This cycle is so weird...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> blakesmom: That's right, you never know when baby is going to arrive :)
> 
> mellywelly: I feel the exact same way!! If that's two of us feeling that way, then I look forward to seeing some BFP's very soon! :happydance:
> 
> silver: Don't give up hope yet hun, it's not over until the :witch: shows full blown!
> 
> tiptoes: Sending you lot's of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the baby dust Ex! Same to you!!! I hope you all who o'd get some BFP for us too!
> 
> Silver, I HATE that af and preggo symptoms are similar....it's driving me up a wall!! lol
> 
> So, I am trying to decide if I should test this afternoon or not, lol. We had one of the worst nights of sleep last night in a long time, my DD decided she wanted to wake up and party for a few hours in the early am....soooo, I will prob go and take a nap with her in a bit. Wondering since I havent gone in about and hour, and I will nap and maybe hold it a little longer...so like 4hrs?? If that would show anything yet, lol! I have 1 $ one left, and then 2-3 FRER left...not sure which one I would use either. Kinda want to save em, but I am so darn immpatient with this crap lol! Any thoughts???Click to expand...

Blakesmom- I guess you're right about the unknown duedate thing. Anything could happen!

Silver- That's why I'm not taking any signs seriously, but I am taking "note" of them.. : )

Ex- Test if you want! If you get a neg, just blame it on not being FMU!!!




parisprincess said:


> Stay away :witch: !!! lol
> 
> Well DH and I didnt get to BD last night and this morning my opk is negative and my temps shot up so I definitely O'd yesterday. All we did was BD twice on the day before O and 3 days before O... so I don't think I've got a good chance this month. :cry:
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies! :dust:

You BD'd on all the right days Paris! It's perfect that you BD'd twice the day before... Those spermies were there waiting for your egg before it even released. Don't worry!!!!



Excalibur said:


> paris: You have got to be Positive at times like these hun :hugs: *Sends you some of my Positivity* :haha: Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away! My testing date should be around the 4th/5th March. I also follow a thread which is testing everyday until a BFP! So, I test every day! It sure passes the time a hell of a lot quicker! :rofl:
> 
> silver: We totally know how you feel hun :hugs: It's horrible but I guess we just have to look forward to the following month, I'll be devastated if AF shows up for me this cycle but..they are not going to right? BFP's here we come!!!! :dust:

My first test day will be Feb 27. That's when period would be due if I O'd on CD 15 and my LP is still short, so that's when I'll start testing. But If I O'd on CD 18 I won't be 14 dpo until Mar 4. Taking a test everyday actually sounds good to me! hope your using $ store! lol I will only use $ store or ICs, I won't spend the money on any other brand lol. 



parisprincess said:


> My DH doesn't understand either silverlizard. :hugs:
> 
> He's got the mindset of "it'll happen when it happens"... I wish I could think that stress-free too but I can't!! lol
> 
> I guess it's different for us since the mc actually _physically_ happened to our bodies. I know my DH was sad when it happened, but I feel as though it was a different sad than the sad I had... KWIM? I always have the thought in the back of my mind that something is "wrong" with me and then I get worried that I won't be able to have my own children. *sigh*

It'll happen when WE make it happen! Us women are the ones doing all the research, men wouldn't know where to start :haha: 
The day I found out about the MMC, my husband came home from work early to be with me. When I had my D&C procedure done, my husband wasn't there, and I was fine with that (he had to work and my mom had the day off) so she took me, and I was glad she did. I felt like I needed a woman to help me through. But now, I wish DH would have been there _in_ the hospital with me because I think it would have hit him in a different way. He could have felt the situation more. However I also think that this thing happened to me, and he has enough to worry about, so it's okay that I bear it alone. 



blakesmom said:


> Dahlia FF moved my Ov day 2 days later last cycle and then changes me from solid crosshairs to dashed--I did a manual overide as I know I have a longer LP and my positive digi OPK was the day before my first crosshairs but then 3 days before the adjusted dashed crosshairs which didn't seem correct to me. I also think you O'd on CD18 rather than CD15 based on your OPK's and your temps...

Yes I think I O'd on the later date too. I put in some fake temps for the next 3 days, but it didn't change anything. Oh well, I know I O'd : ) Just hope AF stays away and doesn't come 10 days after my O, because then I'll be upset about my LP all over again.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Just wanted to get another round of baby dust in there!
:dust::dust::dust:

Can't wait for you to get your + OPK Alandsa!!!


----------



## Alandsa

thank you :D :D eeeek!!

I have added some pics into my journal of my temps and OPK progression - hope i keeps going!

I keep having a metallic taste in my mouth today and a bit yesterday eve, but obviously i havent even Od yet :wacko: i did get that the previous cycle around the time of O so lets hope it means good things :)


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: I tested this morning with FMU and it was Negative. Expected nothing more though with only being 4DPO. I have a really good feeling about this month as I feel absolutely exhausted, I have a stuffy nose and I keep getting twinges in my lower abdomen. I have just been lying on the sofa most of the afternoon as I am just weak! If it does happen and I'm not Pregnant, then I'm going to go to the doctors as my Iron levels might be low. If I am pregnant, then that will explain why I'm so tired and feeling rubbish!


----------



## mellywelly

Ex-4dpo, even for a poas addict that's bad lol! ( honestly I really didn't do it at 4 dpo last cycle too)

Dahlia, my lo is 10 days and I still got a bfp lastmonth, there is hope.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: I have been testing since 1DPO :rofl: I follow another thread which is poas every day until a BFP :haha:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Paris...I think that you still have a great chance!!! Fingers and toes are crossed for you girl!!! :)

Tiptoes I would test today too!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia my mom took me to my d&c also--and then DH got frustrated because we took a while to get home and he was waiting with a fruit smoothie for me but we had to wait for my prescriptions to be filled---Seriously your mad at me???--I just had surgery!! He has no idea how low I feel by not being pregnant and when he would "untell" his friends that I was pregnant it was the worst because he would say " yeah we were pretty upset at first" HELLO its 5 months later and I'm still upset EVERYDAY. OK rant over my DH is amazing but this has been a very hard thing to go thru. I don't want to show the sadness and burden I feel and bring him down but its like he hardly skipped a beat and goes on like nothing bad happened :cry:


----------



## Dahlia2007

blakesmom said:


> Dahlia my mom took me to my d&c also--and then DH got frustrated because we took a while to get home and he was waiting with a fruit smoothie for me but we had to wait for my prescriptions to be filled---Seriously your mad at me???--I just had surgery!! He has no idea how low I feel by not being pregnant and when he would "untell" his friends that I was pregnant it was the worst because he would say " yeah we were pretty upset at first" HELLO its 5 months later and I'm still upset EVERYDAY. OK rant over my DH is amazing but this has been a very hard thing to go thru. I don't want to show the sadness and burden I feel and bring him down but its like he hardly skipped a beat and goes on like nothing bad happened :cry:

:hugs: Some men don't understand as much as others, but how can we expect them too, really. Our pregnancies are pretty much unfathomable to a man, so I get it. I just try and let it go, blame it on biology.
When I told DH that my brother and his gf were going to have twins, he was floored of course, but I don't think he thought about how I felt when I heard the news. I told him it made me sad. But he didn't really know what to say, other than saying we're working in it.


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia your post reminded me, my friend who was due a few days ahead of me with twins.... had them about a week ago. They are perfectly healthy beautiful boys, 6 wks early but doing good! I was suprised at how well I reacted at first, just super happy for her and her bundles of joy. Its been these last few days, I think the waiting for a bfp has played a role too, but these last few days it's kinda hit me all over again. Just the fact that I am not nearing my end with 1 healthy baby to hold, and she has two.... stupid pitty party!!! lol 

I still get frustrated with my DH too, I told him about our friend having hers, but didnt mention the part about me being bummed, he just says we are trying again, and we will get there....but it's like, well hell I was supposed to be almost there NOW! And now, I am back at square one, with no huge belly or baby in the next month!!! When we found out he was in the ER with me, but when I actually started passing everything, he had to work that night....and we had no idea it would be so bad. Definately worse than the "heavy" period they told me about, we had no idea... Thankfully the next day he took off to take care of our 2 yr old, because I literally could not get out of bed ALL day, until about 9pm when the pain finally eased up some.....the worst experience of my life.... and he was over it in about a week or two..... I dont get it, lol. It took me two months to feel kinda ok, and he was great, but after about one month, he didnt understand why I wasnt moving on yet.... MEN!!! They are just built, think, and handle situations totally different! 

Oh, and AFM, still no af...no brown discharge like at the beginning, so thats good, but did the $ test and still came back neg....so at this point I dont know what the he** is going on....OH and to make me feel even worse I forgot to add my cousing just had her baby yesterday.....ARGH!!!


----------



## silverlizard

Yep, my partner is lovely and all but kind of does stuff like saying in a surprised tone "are you still feeling upset about that?" after three whole weeks. I think from his point of view, it's like, hey, it was sad and all, but we just have to wait a bit longer now, it'll still happen! Whereas I... don't quite feel like that. I guess I wish I did, but I can't even imagine it.

Crossing my fingers that AF stays well away for you, tiptoes...


----------



## Becyboo__x

:wave:

can i join i have a son born Jan 2010
but i had a mc start of June 2011 at 8wk :(
been trying for #2 since Augest and still no luck


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: Fingers crossed! The :witch: staying away is a good thing :dust:

Becyboo: Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I hope i can fit in here nicely will be nice to
be around people in simler situation really as sometimes
other people don't understand fully i guess

But im going crackers lately :dohh: because i conceived my
son within 2 month and we did the 2nd the same aswell its now
been like 7 going on 8 months since weve been trying :( i know 
not long to some people but its really odd how they both happened
and now its not its long for me i guess but im trying to stay positive
for this cycle :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry for your loss Becyboo. Have you been taking your temps at all, or using OPKs? I know it must be so frustrating to be trying, but not getting anywhere. I got pregnant my first shot at trying for our second, but that's the pregnancy that ended in MMC. Now my cycles are being a bit wacky, like so many others here. 
We all just want to be pregnant again, but yes it is difficult!! I want to say good luck to you and we can all help you out here : )


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dahlia2007 said:


> Sorry for your loss Becyboo. Have you been taking your temps at all, or using OPKs? I know it must be so frustrating to be trying, but not getting anywhere. I got pregnant my first shot at trying for our second, but that's the pregnancy that ended in MMC. Now my cycles are being a bit wacky, like so many others here.
> We all just want to be pregnant again, but yes it is difficult!! I want to say good luck to you and we can all help you out here : )

I do opk's we always do enough too so not sure why
nothing is happening worries me really :( .. but i haven't
temped before this is my first cycle doing it so im hoping
this cycle might be a better one if not next as i will pinpoint
my O alot better i assume ... im all new to it atm just set up
my FF chart so hopefully it will look good by middle\end iv only
got 1 temp down atm so its pretty bare :haha:

last 3 cycles my AF has changed.. i keept being 2 days late
:wacko: im never late i always have regular cycles usually
light to med flow.. :shrug: but these past few iv had spotting
and barely any flow very light .. having it now just spotting 
and clots and theres really dark stuff looks browny black instead
of the pure red not sure whats going on but its driving me nuts!

Thank you it means alot!


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome Becy_boo_x :wave: CD3 for me as well!! My d&c was in September @ 12weeks 4days--I was given a 6 month wait after my miscarriage so I have been trying for #2 since August 2010, but really not yet given the all clear to try again since it was discovered I had a partial molar pregnancy. I know your frustration. I feel like each day Blake gets that much older and the age gap between him and his sibling keeps growing. Temping for me has been helpful--I was worried it would be hard to get into the habit of doing it but I have only missed 1 day since I started late Nov.


----------



## Alandsa

Hi Becky, welcome to this thread. I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down about your TTC journey. I don't know how our bodies can be so different from conceiving one child to the next. Its great that you are going to temp as that really does help :) It will especially help now your cycles aren't so predictable, as you can see what's going on with it :) I look forward to seeing how your chart progresses :)

I heat it's very common for it to take a few months for our cycles to even out after MC, so it's quite normal to observe the changes you have, although frustrating I'm sure :) good luck! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Can Implantation happen somewhere around 5DPO? :wacko: I did a HPT this morning and I'm sure I saw a very very faint second line..I asked my OH to have a look as I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, he could see it too!!!! :o


----------



## Sunnii

It's possible!! :D FX for you!


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii: Yay!!! Thank you hun! I have been feeling ill and absolutley exhausted these past couple of days so if it's a BFP, that would explain why! :haha: Fingers crossed that faint line gets darker! :happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

Yey Ex!!! Oh I really hope so :) a line is a line no matter how faint. I want to say congrats!!! Eek! Will you test tomorrow? have you got a photo? what test did you do, so many questions lol :yipee:


----------



## silverlizard

I'm pretty sure you can implant around 5dpo... fingers crossed for you! 

No change here, which is starting to really annoy me! Spotting has neither stopped nor turned into an actual period. I don't even know if I count as 13dpo or CD2 right now!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you so much hun, I'm not getting my hopes up just yet as it was extremely faint, I do have a picture but the line is tough to spot in reality so I doubt you would be able to see it, hopefully tomorrow it will be darker though! ;) I will be testing again tomorrow and I used an IC test, 10miU :D

silver: Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear your spotting is all over the place :( How long has it been going on for now? :wacko:


----------



## silverlizard

Three days... I kind of googled a bit and apparently sometimes your first period after a mc can just be really light, so maybe this is just it? Even though... I mean, (tmi) it's not even red, just this weird pinkish/orange. 

I guess I'll just have to see if anything else happens... I think my plan right now is if it doesn't develop into actual bleeding by Monday/Tuesday, I'll test again. If it's still negative I'll assume this is just the world's lightest AF and start counting down to that March BFP which I am _totally _going to get. XD

So exciting about your line, can't wait to see what happens tomorrow! I think 5dpo is the earliest I've ever heard of anyone getting a positive, but then anything can happen, right? Maybe you O'd earlier than you thought even, or implanted really early? (Last pregnancy I'd swear I had implantation bleeding at 3dpo but was told that was impossible... still, there was blood at 3dpo and I turned out to be pregnant, so...)

[Edit: Just got a letter saying my appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic has been cancelled and they'll make me another one at some future unspecified date.

I'm just going to go and cry while hiding under a blanket for a while, I think.]


----------



## Excalibur

silverlizard said:


> Three days... I kind of googled a bit and apparently sometimes your first period after a mc can just be really light, so maybe this is just it? Even though... I mean, (tmi) it's not even red, just this weird pinkish/orange.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to see if anything else happens... I think my plan right now is if it doesn't develop into actual bleeding by Monday/Tuesday, I'll test again. If it's still negative I'll assume this is just the world's lightest AF and start counting down to that March BFP which I am _totally _going to get. XD
> 
> So exciting about your line, can't wait to see what happens tomorrow! I think 5dpo is the earliest I've ever heard of anyone getting a positive, but then anything can happen, right? Maybe you O'd earlier than you thought even, or implanted really early? (Last pregnancy I'd swear I had implantation bleeding at 3dpo but was told that was impossible... still, there was blood at 3dpo and I turned out to be pregnant, so...)
> 
> [Edit: Just got a letter saying my appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic has been cancelled and they'll make me another one at some future unspecified date.
> 
> I'm just going to go and cry while hiding under a blanket for a while, I think.]

You are lucky if it is a very light AF but I hope it's a BFP :D My first AF after MC was heavy and had little clots (sorry tmi :blush:) I'll keep my fingers crossed for when you next test hun, sending you lot's of :dust:

Thank you hun, I'm not sure when I actually O'd as it was my first month using OPK's, I think it was around the 18/19/20th Feb though :haha: I just hope the second line wasn't an evap...or if it is..then it's leading up to a BFP :happydance: Just goes to show, anything can happen during pregnancy lol. 

Omg why have they cancelled your appointment? :nope: I would ring them up and ask them what the heck is going on! So sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - even if it's faint it's worth posting. You can also upload them to FF and they can be turned negative to highlight the line? I'm so excited for you!!

Silver - Awww I'm sorry they have cancelled your appointment. It is worth calling them to ask what's going on and see if they can fix something for you. I work in the NHS, they can do these things


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur: Yep, after my first miscarriage my first period was HORRIBLE, really heavy and bad cramps... so if I've avoided that this time I won't complain too much! I guess anything could still happen but at this point I'd be absolutely amazed if I got a BFP this month. Crossing my fingers for yours though, come on we need our first official BFP in here! XD

They haven't said anything about why they cancelled it... going to ring up when I get a break from work. :( Ugh I just really don't want to wait any longer, I hope they don't put it back too far...


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you hun :hugs: I turned it to Negative but couldn't see anything :( I'm starting to believe it could have been an Evap :nope:

Silver: I think most AF's are quite bad after MC, probably because our bodies need a good clear out from not having our monthly's for so long due to pregnancy. I'm keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you :dust: Thank you hun, I hope we all get our BFP's, that would be amazing!! 

I don't blame you for ringing them, it's disgusting how they just sent you a letter saying it has been cancelled, that's discraceful, with no warning or anything! :nope:

Here is the picture of HPT from this morning:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120225_105820.jpg


----------



## Alandsa

Ex- Aww it's really horrible to be waiting like this, mine didn't show on the negative straight away though so don't worry :) like you say it's very early :dust:

I think i can't see anything on here but them i think i can arrgh. What tests have you got in for next time? I used a IC and a CB (the one with the cross) and it showed up much better on the CB weirdly

Silver - yeah see if they can fit you into an earlier slot or something similar. They must have had a doctor call in sick or hols perhaps. But sometimes they can get locus cover that can get you seen soon :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Ex- Aww it's really horrible to be waiting like this, mine didn't show on the negative straight away though so don't worry :) like you say it's very early :dust:
> 
> I think i can't see anything on here but them i think i can arrgh. What tests have you got in for next time? I used a IC and a CB (the one with the cross) and it showed up much better on the CB weirdly
> 
> Silver - yeah see if they can fit you into an earlier slot or something similar. They must have had a doctor call in sick or hols perhaps. But sometimes they can get locus cover that can get you seen soon :)

Yeah the waiting is horrible. I'm testing everyday though to stop myself from stressing wether we are pregnant or not, that's the worst thing anyone can do. 

I didn't think you would be able to see anything, it was really really faint in reality so I knew it wouldn't show up on a picture. It was probably an evap :wacko: Will soon find out in the next few days. I only have IC's in at the moment, going to get some tests from the £ shop though later today, once I get two definite lines, I'll be purchasing a Clear Blue Digital :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thank you everyone for such a kind welcome
i feel at home now :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Becyboo: You're welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

Hi Becyboo - sorry I'm late welcoming you, still catching up on yesterday's posts! Everyone in this thread is really nice, glad you're feeling at home here :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

aw Silver- I feel bad that your appointment has been cancelled. That is not fair. Maybe you could call and ask why?, or possibly call every day to see if they'd had a cancellation that they can fit you into<-- That's what I'd do. 
and yes, I would test anyways when you feel the times right. 

Ex- Wow! You could be our first. If I tilt my screen, I may see something, but I'm not sure there is color to it. But that fact that it's' super early still plays into effect.

ps- your making me want to test now... but I'm holding out until Monday


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia? Oh really? :o We just got back from town, bought a 2 pack from the £ shop, debating wether to poas :haha: Yeah it is still really early yet, just hope if it is a line that it goes darker :(

Aww I'm sorry hun, hope you can hold out and fingers crossed it's a BFP :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Hi Beckyboo, another late welcome 

Walked the dog this morning, got ds is lunch and then had to go to bed! I'm so shattered! DH left me an hour and half, but i'm really groggy, still feel like i've been drugged !


----------



## silverlizard

ahhh Melly - I hope that's a good sign - that is EXACTLY how I described early-pregnancy tiredness, it felt like someone had drugged me with sleeping pills or something! Not like a normal kind of tired at all.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: Must be a good sign because that's exactly how I have felt for the past few days. Got a banging headache today aswell! :(


----------



## mellywelly

Oh I've had that headache for three days, kind of behind my eyes? Silver- exactly Its not a I've done too much kind of tired just I cant keep my eyes open.hopefully a good sign for us both ex!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Oh I've had that headache for three days, kind of behind my eyes? Silver- exactly Its not a I've done too much kind of tired just I cant keep my eyes open.hopefully a good sign for us both ex!

Aww :hugs: I hope it goes away for you soon hun. I hate having headaches, they make me feel..well..just urgh..lol! I hope it's a good sign for us both too hun :dust:! Fingers crossed :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Silver my first AF after my d&c was super light, but the Second was the heaviest I've ever had : ( What if you pretend you didn't get the cancellation letter and show up for your appointment--maybe they would send you away--or maybe they would feel bad and work you in?? :shrug:


----------



## Sunnii

blakesmom said:


> Silver my first AF after my d&c was super light, but the Second was the heaviest I've ever had : ( What if you pretend you didn't get the cancellation letter and show up for your appointment--maybe they would send you away--or maybe they would feel bad and work you in?? :shrug:

That could work. They could probably fit you in!


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom: That is a really good idea about pretending about the cancellation letter. I think they would feel guilty for cancelling her appointment. :shrug:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Welcome Becky!
Ex, I can't wait to see another test tomorrow to see if there is a darker line!!! Fingers are crossed!!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Welcome Becky!
> Ex, I can't wait to see another test tomorrow to see if there is a darker line!!! Fingers are crossed!!!! :)

Thank you so much :hugs: If nothing shows on these IC's, I have ordered some FRER's from Ebay, they will definetly show if I am pregnant, by the time they arrive, I should have 2 nice dark lines :happydance: Fingers crossed anyway! :dust:


----------



## Sunnii

good luck :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii: Thank you :hugs: I'm off to bed now, the sooner I get some sleep, the sooner I can POAS :rofl: Night night all :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sunnii

night night :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

see you in the morn' Excalibur! sweet baby dreams!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi All, 

Welcome to our thread becky (dont think I got that quite right, but dont know how to go back to copy with out losing my post lol)
But I hope you are doing ok, and know that this is the most AWESOME group of ladies I have come accross so far! They have been super supportive on those hard to get through days, and always try to find ways to put a smile back on your face! We are here if you need to talk or have some extra hugs!! The first month can be really hard, especially cause not only are you dealing with it emotionally but your body is trying to right itself too...we are here if you need us!!

Ex: how exciting if you are our first BFP!!! I cant wait to see tomorrows test!!! :)

Silver: I cant believe they sent you a letter!! I so think you should just show up and say you didnt get the letter, that is an awesome idea ladies!!! ;) Maybe they would just say, well since you are here we will just squeeze you in, lol. You can always hope!! The worst they could do is say oh, sorry we will have to reschedule you... Oh, and I too just want to go and cry in my bed...I've had like 3 meltdowns over NOTHING today, and been super moody...hubby was such a help today with our daughter, cause he knew I was having a hard day....plus I think he was afraid I was gonna bite his head off for like the millionth time haha! :cry:

AFM: Nothing new here....around 13-14dpo on Sunday, so would have thought something would have shown up by now if I were prego... Did another FRER today, not with FMU though, and it showed a neg again. Still no af though and still sore boobs, and still some cm...so who knows at this point, so ready just to move on to next cycle and af to just come if thats whats going to happen anyway! Its been a rough week...just found out another friend is prego, so that makes 3 now, and then two just had their babies...just ready to move on towards that bfp for me too! ARGH!


----------



## silverlizard

blakesmom said:


> Silver my first AF after my d&c was super light, but the Second was the heaviest I've ever had : ( What if you pretend you didn't get the cancellation letter and show up for your appointment--maybe they would send you away--or maybe they would feel bad and work you in?? :shrug:

The spotting has mostly stopped now... but I am thinking maybe it was just a really light period. I'll test again in a few days but honestly I am expecting a negative and just going to call this a new cycle.

Heh, I'm tempted to do that, honestly, just turn up... who knows, it could work. XD


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur are you awake yet???? TEST TEST TEST!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Ex any news this morning? 

Lizard, my last gyne appt was cancelled but I didn't get the letter in time, but they still turned me away. So if you are going to still turn up be aware that could happen. It could be the clinic has been cancelled that day?


----------



## tiptoesd101

Well ladies, af came during the night with a vengeance....what a mean way to wake up in the morning!! :(. But at least now I can move on to next month, so no more waiting game is nice! I plan on ordering a new bt thermometer, and some preseed (used that with my daughter), and keep using the fertilitea. So we will see how it goes I suppose. My back is definately killing me today....tylenol soon!

Ex, I cant wait to see your test!!! I hope you next lot testing soon ALL get some bfps!!!! Baby dust to you guys!!! 

Silver, I wouldnt know how to classify that either...Hopefully it was your af, and you can move on to a march bfp too!!

Any suggestions on where to order from? Thinkin of doing a bulk of hcg tests too while I am at it....normally order from https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/, but if yall know anywhere better I'm all ears!!


----------



## Alandsa

Ex :D we are dying to know hehe! FXd for you :)

Silver - yeah not sure what I would call it, suppose you are safest to assume AF. What are your temps like as that might indicate?

As for your appt, I work for NHS, they can sometimes wangle things if you ring up and complain. If a doctors clinic has been cancelled they may have a locum who could cover, worth a try. I also liked the other suggestion of ringing up daily for cancellations, although tbh people usually just don't show rather than cancel 

Tiptoes - sorry AF came for you :( but sounds like you have some good plans for next cycle :)

Does anyone else's BBT thermometer beep lots when it reaches their temp? It's really annoying, wakes DH and my dog! The latter of which decides to run upstairs off her bed and wake DH up further lol oops! I find I have to hold my phone near it for some light and get ready to cancel the beep lol

AFM still waiting for O. temps have dropped a bit which is a good sign for approaching O I suppose. OPKs are rubbish and faint, even the control line... Last cycles were nice and dark. Not sure if there is any point me buying them again now though


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you all for the well wishes, I think I might have just got my BFP at 6DPO! What do you guys think? :o

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120226_110011.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative.jpg


----------



## silverlizard

Well, the spotting has now stopped completely... I'm 14dpo now, tested this morning with FMU and got a BFN... so that must have just been my period. A really weird one, but whatever... I can't be pregnant, it'd be showing up by now, on a 10miu test. And I have zero symptoms, none at all. I'm just going to call this CD2/3 and move on. Alandsa - I haven't been temping, at least this month, so I've no idea! I might start doing so for this next cycle.

As for my hospital appointment, I'll just ring tomorrow morning and see what they say, maybe they can fit me in soon. Let's hope.

tiptoes, so sorry the witch got you too... looks like we're still at a similar point in our cycles, maybe we can be testing buddies again in March? :hugs:

Excali - oh my god, I can see it! I've literally never heard of anyone getting a BFP at 6dpo before, but there's definitely SOMETHING there! omg, so exciting. And I know we should probably be cautious at such an incredibly early point, but I'm going to be optimistic and go ahead and say congrats anyway! :D :D Keep testing, I want to see it getting darker!


----------



## mellywelly

Omg ex I can see something!!!!!!!! I've never seen a bfp at dpo before!!!! Are you sure of your o date? Hope it super sticky!!! I'm so excited for you,!!!! 

Today I feel like it's not our month, just a gut feeling.


----------



## Excalibur

silver: I'm using 10mIU HPT's so maybe that's why it's picked something up so early? Thank you for your Optimism hun, really means a lot to me! I'll keep testing for sure, I want to see those lines getting darker! :haha:

mellywelly: Thank you so much!! :hugs: I'm not 100% sure of my O date as it was first time using OPK's :wacko: I got a Smile on 18th, 19th, and 20th Feb so I'm not sure :dohh:

I hope I can bring some Positive vibes and everyone get their BFP! That would be amazing!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can see a line :D yippee!! im so excited for you!!

yes keep testing everyday :) hoping for a super sticky for you!! :dust:

Silver - yeah might be interesting to see what your temps suggest, i find them really helpful to know what's going on


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you very much hun :hugs: Omg I'm so happy! Really hope it's a sticky bean!!!! :dust:

I'm sorry I haven't replied to anybody's comments, I have read them, just really happy and shakey :blush: Just praying it's a true BFP and not an Evap I guess? :wacko:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Excalibur said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes, I think I might have just got my BFP at 6DPO! What do you guys think? :o
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120226_110011.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative.jpg

I see something too Ex!!!!!! So excited for you, lots of baby dust your way!!!! WHOOHOO, you may indeed be our first BFP, lets get that line darker everyday!!! EEEEK! :dance:

Alandsa, I hope you get your O soon, hopefully that temp dip means its comin up soon!! 

Dahlia, Hope your another BFP for our group!! Cant wait till you start testing in the next few days!!! 

Silver, I would love to be a cycle buddy for march! I think I may temp as well this cycle...with the CBFM not ever reaching peak I am now wondering if this cycle was an annovulatory one...or maybe it was getting used to me again...hell I dont know, lol, but at least the temping can give me a few answers. Lets just hope my two yr old cooperates with sleeping most of the night!!! She has NEVER been a good sleeper...still up at least 1-2 times during the night at least a few nights a month.... :/


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: Thank you so much hun! :hugs: I'm really hoping and praying that those lines get darker in the upcoming days! I'm just scared it might be an evap etc :wacko: I really really hope not!! :nope:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Excalibur said:


> tiptoes: Thank you so much hun! :hugs: I'm really hoping and praying that those lines get darker in the upcoming days! I'm just scared it might be an evap etc :wacko: I really really hope not!! :nope:

I think it looks too dark to be an evap...you should test again tonight, maybe go a bit without drinking and see what happens!!! Oh and of course post another pic for us too!!!! ;)


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoesd101 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> tiptoes: Thank you so much hun! :hugs: I'm really hoping and praying that those lines get darker in the upcoming days! I'm just scared it might be an evap etc :wacko: I really really hope not!! :nope:
> 
> I think it looks too dark to be an evap...you should test again tonight, maybe go a bit without drinking and see what happens!!! Oh and of course post another pic for us too!!!! ;)Click to expand...

I hope so hun! :D I am going to test again later, can't keep myself in suspense like this LOL! I'll be sure to post the outcome for all to see :thumbup:


----------



## Alandsa

eeek yes test again Ex - have you got any digi's?? when i had a really faint line on an IC it showed up great on a CB test (the one with the cross)

tiptoes - thank you - i hope so! im not too convinced by these OPKs, look at how faint they are?
 



Attached Files:







OPK PROGRESSION CD14-17.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> eeek yes test again Ex - have you got any digi's?? when i had a really faint line on an IC it showed up great on a CB test (the one with the cross)
> 
> tiptoes - thank you - i hope so! im not too convinced by these OPKs, look at how faint they are?

I will be testing again tonight :D Unfortunately I don't have any Digis, I ordered some FRER's from Ebay though but won't be here until the middle of next week. Is the Digital with the cross the blue dye one? I won't trust those :(


----------



## parisprincess

Omg ex! I can see it too :) really hope this is your bfp!

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Omg ex! I can see it too :) really hope this is your bfp!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you so much hun :hugs: I was going to test again tonight but I might just wait until FMU, with it only being early, it might not show up with anything other than FMU :wacko:


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> I will be testing again tonight :D Unfortunately I don't have any Digis, I ordered some FRER's from Ebay though but won't be here until the middle of next week. Is the Digital with the cross the blue dye one? I won't trust those :(

ooh cool the FRERs will be good then. yeah the CB came up with blue coloured lines


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing again tonight :D Unfortunately I don't have any Digis, I ordered some FRER's from Ebay though but won't be here until the middle of next week. Is the Digital with the cross the blue dye one? I won't trust those :(
> 
> ooh cool the FRERs will be good then. yeah the CB came up with blue coloured linesClick to expand...

Can't wait for the FRER's to arrive :D I don't trust those blue dye tests hun, I have heard so many bad reviews on them that they always give a false positive etc. I'll test again in the morning with an IC and then when my FRER's come next week, will test with them aswell ;)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ex!!! I definitely see it!!! yay!!! I can't believe you got a positive so early but it def looks + to me!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Ex!!! I definitely see it!!! yay!!! I can't believe you got a positive so early but it def looks + to me!!! :)

Thank you hun :hugs: I just hope this is our BFP! Fingers crossed the lines get darker :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

WOwzers I missed something big! Congratulations Excalibur! I know it's going to get darker! And the fact that you are so early, even for a 10 mIU, is the only reason it's light. And yes those blue dyes aren't good. I don't even know why they're on the market. 

Alandsa, hoping for your +OPK soon! Your chart is getting lower, like you said, so it may be around the corner. You had a loss, so it's most likely due to that, that you haven't had your + yet. F'X. 
ps-Could you please look at my chart and tell me what you think about yesterday and today's dip? I basically got 2.5 hours of sleep before today's temp, so you'd think if I had taken it on time it would have been actually lower. But here's my question... if I actually did O on CD15, today would be the last day of my luteal phase (since it's been messed up after D&C), and I'm worried I'll start AF tomorrow with the temps declining like they are : ( 
My BBT makes a beeping, but it never wakes DH. It's not too loud I suppose. I usually don't even look at my temp in the mornings, but since being post-Ov I'm more curious to see what it is! So it even beeps a little longer now til I get my phone "glow" out and see what the temp is : ) That's funny about your dog though. lol What kind of dog do you have? We have 2, a golden retriever and a mix. 

Sorry about AF tiptoes : ( About those ICs since seeing Ex's success with her 10 mIU, I'd be inclined to get some of those suckers!

Silver- aw sorry about that strange AF. I would suggest temping next month. I just feel it gives us an advantage over OPK and AF confusion. 

Still rooting everyone on!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia2007 said:


> WOwzers I missed something big! Congratulations Excalibur! I know it's going to get darker! And the fact that you are so early, even for a 10 mIU, is the only reason it's light. And yes those blue dyes aren't good. I don't even know why they're on the market.
> 
> Alandsa, hoping for your +OPK soon! Your chart is getting lower, like you said, so it may be around the corner. You had a loss, so it's most likely due to that, that you haven't had your + yet. F'X.
> ps-Could you please look at my chart and tell me what you think about yesterday and today's dip? I basically got 2.5 hours of sleep before today's temp, so you'd think if I had taken it on time it would have been actually lower. But here's my question... if I actually did O on CD15, today would be the last day of my luteal phase (since it's been messed up after D&C), and I'm worried I'll start AF tomorrow with the temps declining like they are : (
> My BBT makes a beeping, but it never wakes DH. It's not too loud I suppose. I usually don't even look at my temp in the mornings, but since being post-Ov I'm more curious to see what it is! So it even beeps a little longer now til I get my phone "glow" out and see what the temp is : ) That's funny about your dog though. lol What kind of dog do you have? We have 2, a golden retriever and a mix.
> 
> Sorry about AF tiptoes : ( About those ICs since seeing Ex's success with her 10 mIU, I'd be inclined to get some of those suckers!
> 
> Silver- aw sorry about that strange AF. I would suggest temping next month. I just feel it gives us an advantage over OPK and AF confusion.
> 
> Still rooting everyone on!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Dahlia - yeah im hoping its a good sign :)

As for your chart, do you know how your temps usually respond to lack of sleep, i find that mine are that affected really by how much sleep i have. and you are only half an hour off the recommended 3 hours

also, don't worry about a dip as you often see people's chart in the LP having all sorts of tips and peaks, it doesn't necessarily mean anything worrying. plus the dip yours has gone to is still a really nice elevated temp so all good :) just see how it pans out over the next few days perhaps. 

check out this one which is a pregnancy chart it has a series of dips and then increased again into pregnancy :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGalleryCache/chart144749-0.png?k=3324309;1330273331;1;ecec54e7ebc9a017217e8233124861e0

lol yes i use the light of my phone too - but whilst im actually taking the temp, i sit there almost cross eyed trying to focus on it as it increases lol

i have a german shorthaired pointer, she is gorgeous and mad lol aww golden retrievers are gorgeous, i bet you have fun with two dogs :) we considered getting a second but i think that one mad one is enough for us at the moment :)


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you hun, I hope you are right. I'm keeping everything crossed for darker lines within the next few days :) My FRER's will arrive this week aswell so can test on one of those. I have read a few reviews on the 10mIU that the 20mIu and 25mIU are more sensitive, confusing really, I thought the lower the mIU, the more sensitive they are? After seeing two lines today though, that kind of makes my theory correct? :wacko:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks Alandsa, you're my go-to for FF questions : ) You made me feel better : )
Only time will tell now if I'll get my BFP

We have a male GSP that lives next door to us. They are wild dogs! lol. The one next door is always running around his backyard a million times! Our Golden always flirts with him by fanning her tail and putting her butt by him when they see each other through the fence hehehe


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia, I see ff has now moved your o, I think this is now right. hopefully this bit of a dip at 6 dpo is just implant dip!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Dahlia, I see ff has now moved your o, I think this is now right. hopefully this bit of a dip at 6 dpo is just implant dip!!

Yes, well I manually discarded the two high temps at 16 and 17 DPO, to make it match up with my +OPKs. I still don't get why those temps were higher...
And if it is implantation, that makes me so happy! Which means I would still have a chance at a sticky bean if my LP is 9 days this month


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia2007 said:


> Thanks Alandsa, you're my go-to for FF questions : ) You made me feel better : )
> Only time will tell now if I'll get my BFP
> 
> We have a male GSP that lives next door to us. They are wild dogs! lol. The one next door is always running around his backyard a million times! Our Golden always flirts with him by fanning her tail and putting her butt by him when they see each other through the fence hehehe

well im certainly no expert in the charts but i am always looking at them when i have questions, i like comparing with other members charts too just to see lol

lol yes the GSPs are mad! ours thankfully is mad but very obedient and we do an hours off lead walking everyday. they are just on the go all the time until you sit on the sofa and they will curl up with you for as long as you do :sleep: i absolutely adore my gorgeous girl and she is so much fun and still thinks she is a little pup even though she is 2yr lol here is a little piccie of her <3





aww that is so funny how your Golden shows him her butt! :D dogs are hilarious arent they hehe!



Excalibur said:


> Dahlia: Thank you hun, I hope you are right. I'm keeping everything crossed for darker lines within the next few days :) My FRER's will arrive this week aswell so can test on one of those. I have read a few reviews on the 10mIU that the 20mIu and 25mIU are more sensitive, confusing really, I thought the lower the mIU, the more sensitive they are? After seeing two lines today though, that kind of makes my theory correct? :wacko:

yes that is right, that the 10miu are more sensitive, i got them confused when i first started but its definitely that way round :)


----------



## lemondrops

I'm hoping that by this time next week, I'll have my BFP. I had a miscarriage in October (at 11.5 weeks) and it took my body a few months to get back to normal. We've been trying since December but haven't had any luck. We did the SMEP this month (which was what got us pregnant the first time on our first month trying) so we're hoping it works for us again.


----------



## Dahlia2007

OMG Alandsa I'm in love! :kiss: What's her name? love her face in that first one

Here is Starla (the golden) and Ally
and then Starla again (my baby, just over 1 year old)

We sure do love our pets! Anyone else have any they want to share?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2741.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2209.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dahlia2007

lemondrops said:


> I'm hoping that by this time next week, I'll have my BFP. I had a miscarriage in October (at 11.5 weeks) and it took my body a few months to get back to normal. We've been trying since December but haven't had any luck. We did the SMEP this month (which was what got us pregnant the first time on our first month trying) so we're hoping it works for us again.

Hi lemondrops, welcome to our lil group. The SMEP does good things I hear, so good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Hi lemondrops,welcome! Good luck this cycle! We tried smep this month but were too tired to do the last 2 sessions!


----------



## Alandsa

awww Dahlia - they are absolutely gorgeous!! they look so cute all snuggled up like that <3

her name is Isis :) i do love her so much, i have a ridiculous number of photos and videos of her. i have put a few onto youtube lol she swam for the first time thi week :) she has only ever paddled before, i shed a tear lol!!

Welcome Lemondrops - FXd for your BFP :) SMEP got us our last BFP so am hoping to do the same again


----------



## silverlizard

Ooh, are we doing pet pictures? XD Here's my cat curled up and looking cute.

https://i42.tinypic.com/psrut.png


Soooo, onto a new cycle. XD Maybe this will be my lucky one - only took us two cycles to get pregnant last time so maybe that's our magic number! I think I'm going to maybe try temping this month... might try SMEP as far as possible too, but since I generally have to be away from home 2/3 nights a week it's kind of tricky. :(

Welcome lemondrops... keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP. When are you planning to start testing?


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi Lemondrops! Hope you get your BFP this month and welcome to our little group!! :)

We have an almost one year old bug/boston terrior mix, but she also has a little something else cause her nose is longer...we just arent sure what, lol! Her and my DD have sooo much fun together, they think they are siblings instead of daughter and dog, lol, and share pretty much everything...sigh, my DD likes to share her snacks for sure. Lila (our pup) is very well taken care of by DD haha!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0063.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









photo.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7









photo2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia and Alandsa, your pups are so beautiful!! We really want to get a big dog once we get settled back in the states once this assignment is up! Hubby and I both grew up with bigger breads...Our pup now won't get much bigger, around 17lbs, but thats perfect for a medium size apt! 

Silver, your cat is gorgeous as well!! I love cats, had em my whole life, our male one was super close to our daughter, even when she was still in my belly...layed on it and let her kick him and everything...sadly he got hit by a car when she was only about 8 months old. We miss him terribly, he was the best cat ever! We have thought about getting another, but suspect that DD is allergic...we cat sat for a few weeks, and she had a constant runny nose and watery eyes :(

On a happier note, lol, it took us two months to get a bfp with our daughter too, so maybe March will be both our lucky months!!!! :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa said:


> awww Dahlia - they are absolutely gorgeous!! they look so cute all snuggled up like that <3
> 
> her name is Isis :) i do love her so much, i have a ridiculous number of photos and videos of her. i have put a few onto youtube lol she swam for the first time thi week :) she has only ever paddled before, i shed a tear lol!!
> 
> Welcome Lemondrops - FXd for your BFP :) SMEP got us our last BFP so am hoping to do the same again

I am a crazy photographer when it comes to our furbabies too. I felt it particularly important to take a ton of pics and videos Starla's first year because they grow so fast! :haha: here I am sounding like she is a human 
Starla has swam or I guess "paddled" once before, and she didn't know quite what to do.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Cute kitty Silver! Love her coloring. We used to watch my aunts cats when I was little and I did like them . But I'll always be a dog owner : )

Tiptoes, what a lovely little pup. I am just curious about your DD being in Germany with you, does everyone around speak English? I'm just wondering what you lil one thinks about _where_ she is. She's probably too little to notice though! lol


----------



## Alandsa

Awww loving all the pet pics :) our gorgeous furbabies! Aww yeah they really are like our little humans lol I love taking pics of her. She loves posing too lol

I think they take some time to build confidence in swimming. Isis thought water was solid when she first encountered it, ran out into a pond after the swans. DH had to pull her out lol she was fine but it just scared her. So she only ever paddled up until the other day. I couldn't believe I could see her swimming in a little doggie paddle lol!! :) DH filmed it so will try and get it into YouTube :)

Silver - Awww what a gorgeous cat :) I would love a cat but DH is allergic :( 

Tiptoes - Awww look at your DD all snuggled up with your pup! Aww how cute :) Yeah it must be such fun for her to have a little playmate :)


----------



## Excalibur

Aww! Absolutely love all the Pet pictures! Thank you for sharing :D I used to live on a farm when I lived with my parents so we had all sorts of animals, I had a horse called Excalibur, hence my username for BnB ;) We had Cats, dogs, ducks, hens and a cockeral :)


----------



## Sunnii

Cute animals! :D


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia2007 said:


> Cute kitty Silver! Love her coloring. We used to watch my aunts cats when I was little and I did like them . But I'll always be a dog owner : )
> 
> Tiptoes, what a lovely little pup. I am just curious about your DD being in Germany with you, does everyone around speak English? I'm just wondering what you lil one thinks about _where_ she is. She's probably too little to notice though! lol

Thanks Dahlia! We were in a duplex in a German village our first year here, so we did have German neighbors around us. Our one in the house next to us was an awesome lady who had us for tea quiet a bit, and spoke English fairly well, she was our translator with other neighbors lol! They did speak German to Lilly sometimes, but she was too little to notice lol. It would be nice to go back and visit now and see if she were to pick anything up! 

We moved onto base last Nov because its a lot closer to hubbys work, and much easier for Lilly and I to get out during the winter....our other village was on a small mountain and we didnt leave much during winter, because I dont drive well in snow....now my best friend and her son (Lills age) is in the bldg next door, so it's been really nice! I do miss our neighbor and the beauty of our village sometimes though!


----------



## B&LsMom

Our "First born" is Buck. He is pretty much worlds largest Black Lab. A real gentle giant and a great companion for Blake. He loves his doggy!! And Doggy Loves his boy!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_1531.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur-----YIPEEEEEEEE Hooray!! I love seeing BFP's!!! Congrats--Send some dust our way---now who's next??


----------



## Dahlia2007

tiptoesd101 said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Cute kitty Silver! Love her coloring. We used to watch my aunts cats when I was little and I did like them . But I'll always be a dog owner : )
> 
> Tiptoes, what a lovely little pup. I am just curious about your DD being in Germany with you, does everyone around speak English? I'm just wondering what you lil one thinks about _where_ she is. She's probably too little to notice though! lol
> 
> Thanks Dahlia! We were in a duplex in a German village our first year here, so we did have German neighbors around us. Our one in the house next to us was an awesome lady who had us for tea quiet a bit, and spoke English fairly well, she was our translator with other neighbors lol! They did speak German to Lilly sometimes, but she was too little to notice lol. It would be nice to go back and visit now and see if she were to pick anything up!
> 
> We moved onto base last Nov because its a lot closer to hubbys work, and much easier for Lilly and I to get out during the winter....our other village was on a small mountain and we didnt leave much during winter, because I dont drive well in snow....now my best friend and her son (Lills age) is in the bldg next door, so it's been really nice! I do miss our neighbor and the beauty of our village sometimes though!Click to expand...

Thanks for satisfying my curiosity. It must be a great experience to live abroad and great for your little girl Lilly. I'm glad your close to a good friend, even though you miss the village beauty. If you fall pregnant, will you still be in Germany for delivery?
My mom lived in Holland when she was young (late teens, early 20s), and she picked up the language and the culture, and oh boy do I wish I could take my family to Europe some day! 
:dust:


----------



## ttc1soon

I need all the luck and baby dust I can get. This is our last month we can try for a while because of my sisters wedding across the country. Hoping for a BFP around March 5th.


----------



## tiptoesd101

ttc1soon said:


> I need all the luck and baby dust I can get. This is our last month we can try for a while because of my sisters wedding across the country. Hoping for a BFP around March 5th.

ttc1soon, Hi! Sending lots of baby dust and good thoughts to you!! Hope you get that BFP this coming month! There are a few of us that can be cycle buddies! :)


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom: Thank you hun :hugs: I don't think it was a BFP though as I got a BFN this morning :(

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120227_104355.jpg


----------



## silverlizard

Excali - oh no :( But that first line was definitely there, and it was pink, there's no way you imagined that one - we could all see it. Really hoping maybe you're just too early to see consistent results, maybe test again tomorrow or in a few days? :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

silverlizard said:


> Excali - oh no :( But that first line was definitely there, and it was pink, there's no way you imagined that one - we could all see it. Really hoping maybe you're just too early to see consistent results, maybe test again tomorrow or in a few days? :hugs:

I couldn't believe it when it was a BFN this morning. I didn't think I was imagining it lol! I have had a few people say it's that dark it could be twins at such an early DPO? :wacko: I'm going to be testing right up until AF if she comes, which I hope she doesn't!! :nope: I'll keep you all posted how things go :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

Crossing all my fingers and toes that AF stays away and your next line is a good clear BFP :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Aww sorry about the BFN this morning Ex :hugs: Yesterday's definitely looked like a BFP! I agree with silverlizard... it's still REALLY early! FX that you get your BFP in the next few days :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

silver & paris: Thank you :hugs: I really can't understand how this could happen, unless it's because it's really early! I guess when my frer's come, they will give us some definite answers. AF isn't due for another week so still got some time left. :)


----------



## mellywelly

Ex- last cycle I got a + at 8dpo but then it disappeared for about 3 days before it reappeared


----------



## parisprincess

I'm 4dpo today! I think I may test on Sunday... I'll be 10dpo by that time. When I got my BFP I had a faint line at 10dpo and a clear as day BFP on 11dpo.

Last month (first cycle after my mc) my LP went from 14 days to 11 days so I'm not sure when to expect AF this month!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: Oh really? That gives me hope then! Just strange how you can get a positive and then it disappear for a few days lol, unless the baby is hiding :haha:

paris: Good luck for testing on Sunday hun :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks :) Not feeling too positive. Wish DH and I could have BD'd more. We BD'd 5 days before, 4 days before and twice the day before O. *sigh* 

When I got my BFP we BD'd 4 days before O and morning after O day... so I guess I have a chance! Must. Think. POSITIVE! lol


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ex, don't lose hope!! There was definitely a line there and we all saw it! :) Maybe it will get clearer over the next few days...can't wait to see more tests!

Paris, you def have a great chance!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Ex, I agree, we all could see it!! Hopefully it will show back up in a few days!! You could try to test again tonight, if it wont effect you too much if you get another neg.... I think it will be good when you get your FRER in!! Hopefully soon! Keep your chin up, and know that we are all here rooting for you!! Sending baby dust your way!!! (COME BACK LINE!!!!) ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Well since everyone posted pics of their pets this weekend, thought I would add mine lol Everyone's pets are soooooooo adorable. Isn't it crazy how they become such a part of our families? :haha:

I've got a 2 year old black kitty named Figaro. Here he is being cute and then another to show you how LONG he is! LOL he's a skinny cat but I swear he's 3 feet long. He likes to cool down in the summer by stretching out on the cool, tiled kitchen floor. LOL!
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









New Image1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

paris: You're welcome hun :) Sounds like you have done more than enough to me! Fingers crossed! :dust: Aww Figaro is so cute!!!! :D

jacksonsmommy: I'm trying my best to keep positive hun. I guess it's not over until the :witch: arrives, I still have a week yet. Hopefully within this week the lines will reappear and get darker! ;) 

tiptoes: Thank you so much hun :hugs: That means a lot to me! :flower: I don't think testing in an evening will make any difference this early on, best chance is with FMU I think which is the strongest. :)


----------



## parisprincess

Are you going to keep testing every day? I really REALLY hope that the line returns tomorrow morning!! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Are you going to keep testing every day? I really REALLY hope that the line returns tomorrow morning!! :dust:

Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah I'll still test everyday hun. Want to use these IC's up and get rid seeing as they can't be trusted! :( I'll keep you all posted how I go on :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - aww you must have been so confused this morning, hope you are okay - like everyone has said it is really early and hopefully its a hide and seek baby like Melly experienced :)

Paris - aww dont worry we got our BFP by BDing the days before O and did not  BD again on the day of O or the day after :)

and i love your beautiful cat! i love when they stretch out really long, my dog does that too which i think is a bit weird for a dog lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Yeah I was very confused hun, didn't think HPT's could have two lines one day then back to one the day after, didn't think that was possible, I thought it was either a positive or a negative? :wacko: Obviously not lol! I hope it is a hide and seek baby and that both line reappear sooner rather than later. Can't wait for my Frer's to arrive now! Hopefully they will give me the answer I'm looking for. ;) 

Awwww cute doggy! :D


----------



## parisprincess

Alandsa, OMG haha! :rofl: Your dog is soooo cute!! LOL That's too funny that he lays like that!


----------



## silverlizard

Argh.... I guess my cycle was just playing with my head because the witch has just turned up today in full force.

Still at least I have a solid answer now, and it seems like things are somewhat back to normal. Sad that I didn't manage a BFP this first cycle but I knew I wouldn't really... 

Excalibur, really really hoping to see that line back for you tomorrow, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Alandsa

Awww really sorry AF arrived silver :(


----------



## lilblossom

Sorry for the appearance of AF Silver, I know the feeling. :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

silver: Sorry AF showed up hun :hugs: 

Thank you so much for your well wishes :flower: I'll be sure to let you all know how things go.


----------



## SarahAK

Hello girls, can I join please :flower: I'm PUPO after my first IVF. We just got one embie out of the 5 eggs that were retrieved and I'm praying hard for a big fat positive with my beta on the 13th of March [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Lots of baby dust to everyone!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry about AF showing up silverlizard :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Welcome SarahAK! :dust: Keep us posted on how your beta goes!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Excalibur

SarahAK said:


> Hello girls, can I join please :flower: I'm PUPO after my first IVF. We just got one embie out of the 5 eggs that were retrieved and I'm praying hard for a big fat positive with my beta on the 13th of March [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:

Fingers crossed for 13th March! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

I am having such a mad craving for something sweet right now :haha: I'd do anything for a soft, warm cookie. LOL!


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome Sarah! Hope you get that bfp!

Lizard, sorry she got you, but at least you know your cycles are back on track now.

Ex- some people seem to get better results with pm wee than fmu, maybe you are one of them. 

I felt so sick this morning, and still got this headache, been 5 days now. Everyone at work keeps looking at me suspiciously, prob because I keep asking everyone if they can smell stuff, and they know I can't smell anything, except last month when I got my bfp. But I still don't 'feel' that I'm going ti get s bfp like before. Keep getting bad cramps today too like af is banging on the door. 

I read a thread last night about someone sign, cromtonseor something? Where your last bits go blue / purple when pg. Anyone heard if this? Lol good job dh didn't walk in the room whilst I was checking my bits in a mirror!


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> I am having such a mad craving for something sweet right now :haha: I'd do anything for a soft, warm cookie. LOL!

Cravings are a good sign! ;) If you get your hands on a soft, warm cookie, please send some my way! Thank you! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: I have heard of that too but last time we got our BFP, it was with FMU :wacko:

I have heard of our bits going blue if pregnant, it's because the blood gets directed to the baby or something so there it's lack of blood going through the body if that makes sense? :wacko:


----------



## parisprincess

Ok, dumb question -- what do you mean by bits? :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Ok, dumb question -- what do you mean by bits? :haha:

The Vagina ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Oh no way! Blue?! Scary lol


----------



## silverlizard

Thanks everyone for the sympathy... I am feeling surprisingly okay about it though, now at least I know I'm onto my next cycle instead of being in limbo. Going for that March BFP and a Christmas baby now!

Welcome Sarah... keeping everything crossed for you for the 13th!


----------



## mellywelly

It's chadwicks sign - your cervix and genitals are supposed to turn blue/purple as more blood gets directed there or something. 

I'm going to have to join in the pet pics later, when I can get on the computer, as can't work out how to upload from phone


----------



## mellywelly

This is my pip 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0013.jpg

We got him from a local rescue, although we had gone to look at a different dog,
. All the rest were barking like mad. But pip just walked to the front of the kennel and sat and quietly whimpered.


----------



## Excalibur

silver: Will keep everything crossed for you for your March BFP!!!! You can do it girl! :dust: 

mellywelly: Awwww such a cute Pip!!!! :D


----------



## parisprincess

No cookie but I settled for a brownie... an ooey gooey brownie. LOL!


----------



## Alandsa

I have not heard about purple lady bits but did see my nipples turn a bit more purple when PG last cycle. 

Melly - Awww Pip is gorgeous!! :) Isis has one of those chickens too lol I'm loving the profile piccie too.


----------



## parisprincess

I am loving everyone's pet pics. It's nice to have something different to talk about to take our minds of TTC for a bit!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa said:


> I have not heard about purple lady bits but did see my nipples turn a bit more purple when PG last cycle.
> 
> Melly - Awww Pip is gorgeous!! :) Isis has one of those chickens too lol I'm loving the profile piccie too.

Lol thought I would put my ugly mug on so you all know who your 'talking' to :haha:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry Ladies, my email subscriptions were not working for any of the threads! I usually have 10 emails from B&B when I wake up and today I had none, so I thought no one was conversating. Does anyone know why my subscriptions would just stop working?

Welcome TTC1soon- I hope this is your month! It would be lovely if you got your BFP : )

Ex sorry about your negative- mine was too this morning. But you know we have a few more days to get it!

Paris- I used to have a black cat when I was little. and he does look long! lol. With my last BFP we BD's 5 days before O, a day before O, and the day after O. This time we BD'd day of, and two days before. SO I' not sure how I feel about that : / I had some cookies from pre-made dough the other night (Pillsbury), but they were not what I wanted. Nestle Tollhouse are the bomb diggity if you're craving cookies : )

Alandsa- I call that the frog pose LOL

Silver-stupid AF! But you're right about knowing some answers. Did you ever have a definite O day this cycle?

Welcome Sarah! Good luck with your IVF!

Melly- I was reading that thread too, and I've forgotten to go check! lol I meant to but didn't get a chance. haha. Cute Pip! How old, he looks young. Our dogs love squeak toys!

Nothing much new with me, just pissed that my emails from B&B weren't coming! It's taken me forever to read and write and catch up!


----------



## parisprincess

Dahlia -- your BD'ing schedule gives me hope! Thank you :hugs: BD'ing day of and 2 days before will give you great chances!!

Thats quite the dip in your chart today! Hoping it rises tomorrow :) Maybe its an implantation dip??? FX!! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

yep that must be an implant dip!

We think Pip is about 8ish? He does look like a pup from on top, but he has a little grey beard!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I hope it's a nice dip and eggy is snuggling in safely... a girl can hope FX

Totally another non-TTC related comment, but do any of you UK ladies like the band Keane? Just wondering... I like them, and just saw that they are putting out a new album. And I know they're from your parts : )


----------



## mellywelly

Can't say I'm a Keane fan myself. 

Can I ask those in 2ww, when are you starting to test, usually I'm a poas addict, but I'm scared to test this time. I was thinking 8dpo, but now I'm thinking maybe I should leave it til 9 or 10?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melly, 
I tested today at 7 DPO and I knew it would be a negative. I am going to test again at 9 DPO. If today was in fact implantation, I would hope to see maybe a slight line at 9 DPO. If I get a negative, I'll test every day after that with $ HPTs. I have no shame! lol


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - I think mine stopped emailing me if I was logged out. Or if it notified me and I didn't check then it wouldn't tell me again

Melly - aww not a ugly mug!! Looking beautiful! You look like you have great skin :)

I'm not in the TWW but will test around 9dpo I think. If I ever get an eggy lol


----------



## mellywelly

Last time I got a v v v faint + the day after my id


----------



## parisprincess

I think I'm going to test on Sunday :) I'll be 10dpo by then!


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Welcome Sarah! Hope you get that bfp!
> 
> Lizard, sorry she got you, but at least you know your cycles are back on track now.
> 
> Ex- some people seem to get better results with pm wee than fmu, maybe you are one of them.
> 
> I felt so sick this morning, and still got this headache, been 5 days now. Everyone at work keeps looking at me suspiciously, prob because I keep asking everyone if they can smell stuff, and they know I can't smell anything, except last month when I got my bfp. But I still don't 'feel' that I'm going ti get s bfp like before. Keep getting bad cramps today too like af is banging on the door.
> 
> I read a thread last night about someone sign, cromtonseor something? Where your last bits go blue / purple when pg. Anyone heard if this? Lol good job dh didn't walk in the room whilst I was checking my bits in a mirror!


Melly....Bwahahaha, your last part soooo had me laughing out loud!!!! I did read that too....wondering how much stock to put into it, let me know if it becomes true for you and I may just try it text round! :rofl: 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Last time I got a v v v faint + the day after my id

aw crap, now I'm going to want to test tomorrow! :haha:But was did you get your + on the day you temp went back up?


----------



## tiptoesd101

Silver, so sorry af came! At least now you can start your cycle with the right cd count though!! Lets get those BFP this month!!! 

Dahlia and Ex hoping you get your BFP's in the next few days!! So excited for you guys!! ;)

Sarah, nice to meet you! Sending lots of baby dust your way for that BFP as well!!!

Melly, your pip look adorable...mine loves squeeky toys and water bottles lol, oh and plush toys, but had to stop buyin her those cause she had em chewed up and fluff everywhere in a matter of minutes lol!

Alandsa I love it when they lay like that...we have an older dog back home that my mom is keeping for us, and she always layes like that, we also call it froggy pose! We also gave her the name chicken dog, cause she is so timid a lot of the time and even dressed her as a chicken for halloween haha! 

I will post a pic of her too, Sadie was also a rescue dog, about 5 when we got her...almost 9 yrs now...but hubby says I have the softest spot for animals...I went to the shelter with a friend so she could look at dogs, and I am the one that came out with a new pet lol! When I saw her all the other dogs were barking and runnin around, but Sadie was just sitting there in her kennel, and she had a bald spot on her head from having two cists (spelling?) removed...hubby called her "monk dog" until her hair grew back lol! We miss her lots, she is awesome with our daughter as well!


----------



## tiptoesd101

This pic of Sadie and I was taken a few years back, we miss her terribly, but due to previous owners abusing her and her age, she is very scared and timid kind of dog...the vet didnt recommend we fly her over here with us :(. My mom and gma love having her with them though, and she gets along alright with my moms boxer mix. :)

(not the best pic but all the better ones are on our hard drive or on the other "dead" computer...lol)
 



Attached Files:







6491_102635159749994_100000105316657_57567_579820_n.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: Love the Profile picture hun :hugs: I started testing at 1DPO so I can't really help you there..sorry hun :hugs: :haha: 

Dahlia: Sorry to hear about your Negative too hun. We sure do! Keeping my fingers crossed as tight as possible for those BFP's!! :dust: I'm really hoping your temp dip was Implantation! Fingers crossed!!!! :D I absolutely love the band Keane!!!!

tiptoes: Thank you so much hun :hugs: Awww Sadie is adorable!! :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Tiptoes, it's great you adopted Sadie, I wonder how she'll react when you come home! I've seen a few welcome-home videos from when military have come home and the dogs go nuts! It's so touching.


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur said:


> blakesmom: Thank you hun :hugs: I don't think it was a BFP though as I got a BFN this morning :(
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120227_104355.jpg


Oh no--I don't like this test. I hope MellyWelly is right and it comes back in a day or two stronger than ever!!


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia, yes my temp took a big dip like yours then straight back up the next day, and on that high day I got a faint, but really v v v v v faint,only l could see it.


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom: Thank you hun :hugs: So far, there is no sign of it! :( Was a BFN again this morning. Time is running out! *Sigh* :(


----------



## pcbs777

hi everyone, i was wondering if i could join this group too because i am hoping for a BFP in march too!!! i would be so over the moon!! we decided to wait 10/12 weeks, 3 cycles before we started ttc..i had a missed miscarriage and delivered baby on 22 dec and then infectiona nd d&c 29th lost lots of blood and blood transfusion so...lots for my body to go through and have been having coun selling as well so everything was just too much!!.so i am happy to say that i am ovulating this week and who knows what the next couple of weeks will bring!! hope hope hope...all we can have really and faith!! lol..
i am so excited..


----------



## Excalibur

pcbs777 said:


> hi everyone, i was wondering if i could join this group too because i am hoping for a BFP in march too!!! i would be so over the moon!! we decided to wait 10/12 weeks, 3 cycles before we started ttc..i had a missed miscarriage and delivered baby on 22 dec and then infectiona nd d&c 29th lost lots of blood and blood transfusion so...lots for my body to go through and have been having coun selling as well so everything was just too much!!.so i am happy to say that i am ovulating this week and who knows what the next couple of weeks will bring!! hope hope hope...all we can have really and faith!! lol..
> i am so excited..

Welcome to the thread :hi:

Really sorry to hear about your loss and everything you have been through :hugs: Hopefully there will be a nice BFP waiting in March for you! :D Fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

welcome to the thread pcbs - i am so sorry for your loss, it sounds as though you had to go through something very traumatic :( im glad to hear that you are feeling excited about TTC again!!

Are you using any methods to TTC such as charts, OPKs etc?

Ex - oh nooo!! :*( i hope you are okay? you are still early so there is still hope xx :dust: :dust:

AFM - i have finally got what i think is very close to a +ve OPK wooop de woop woop!! :yipee:
last cycle i had three in a row and then Od on the 3rd +ve OPK

i also have constant ovulation pain on my right side (have been having twinges across both ovaries for the past few days), my temps are finally nice and low (although peaked a bit today like it did before O last cycle) and i have a high and soft cervix and some other symptoms such as sore boobs - my O has to be coming now surely lol

We have been managing daily BDing for the past few days and will continue tonight :sex:
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD19 FMU POS.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Dahlia2007

WoohOo. Alandsa. Yeah I think you're there. Good symptoms and a good test. You're going to have great Chances with those daily BDs. 

Melly- thx for that bit of info. I missed my FMU today. But I planned on taking HPT tomorrow anyways. So we'll see! AF is due tomorrow if my cycle is anything like last month, but hopefully my cycles straightened itself out


----------



## parisprincess

Aww sorry about the BFN Ex :hugs: You are still early though! Stay positive!! FX!

Woohoo!! :yipee: Alandsa, looks like you are definitely going to be O'ing soon!!! :dust:

Dahlia -- good luck on your test tomorrow!! My LP shortened last month too. Sucks doesnt it? Cause now we both have no idea when to expect AF! lol

AFM, 5dpo today :) I think Im going to test on Sunday -- I'll be 10dpo. I have a few of those 10miu early tests, so will try those!


----------



## parisprincess

Welcome to the group pcbs777!!! So sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Lots and lots of :dust: sent your way!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Welcome pcbs...we are all in similar situations so it really helps to be able to talk about things and go through the process with all these nice ladies!!

I have a feeling March is going to be the month for a lot of us!!!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ex and Dahlia, I still have high hopes for you ladies so just hang in there and keep testing!!! Baby dust your way!! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - good luck for tomorrow :D :dust: :dust: how many hours difference will i be when you have your tomorrow? if i log in around 12 then maybe it will be your morning?? lol

thank you - i hopefully will catch that little eggy :) i think i weigh more with all DHs sperm on board, i had a little freak out thinking that all these little things were swimming about inside me eek! :spermy:

Paris - thank you - eek im so excited, not only to catch the eggy but also to have a rest lmao


----------



## silverlizard

Alandsa, those tests look great - good luck!

Still holding out hope for you Excalibur - 8dpo is still so so early. :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa said:


> Dahlia - good luck for tomorrow :D :dust: :dust: how many hours difference will i be when you have your tomorrow? if i log in around 12 then maybe it will be your morning?? lol
> 
> thank you - i hopefully will catch that little eggy :) i think i weigh more with all DHs sperm on board, i had a little freak out thinking that all these little things were swimming about inside me eek! :spermy:
> 
> Paris - thank you - eek im so excited, not only to catch the eggy but also to have a rest lmao

lol you are 4 hours ahead of me. I just Googled Leicestershire, UK :haha: I'll test sometime around 5 or 7 in the morning, and I'll be able to post results around 7:30am my time. lol. 

lol spermies! :spermy::spermy:


----------



## parisprincess

Such a nice rise in your chart today Dahlia!! That was TOTALLY an implantation dip!!!!

You and Ex might be our threads first BFPs!! :dance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - i just googled Michigan but I'm assuming its a large area as it had many different places and i didnt have a clue what to pick lol .. my geography of USA is so bad lol :blush: so about 11.30am in my time then :D FXd!!! :dust:

loving the dip - FXd its implantation!! they say that charts with a dip and twice as likely to be pregnancy charts than non pregnancy. you might have read this but here you go :)

_"From Fertility Friend: *Is there such a thing as an implantation dip?*

One of the most controversial and puzzling potential signs has always been a luteal phase dip. There has been a lot of speculation about the significance of a temperature dip in the days after ovulation around the time implantation would be expected. We wanted to get to the bottom of the issue and find out once and for all if seeing a dip in the luteal phase, around the time of expected implantation, increased the probability of pregnancy.

Here is what we did:

We ran a full statistical analysis on 116,691 charts recently processed by Fertility Friend, both pregnancy charts and charts that did not result in pregnancy.
To be considered as a dip, charts had to show a significant single dip that lasted a single day, occurring between 5 and 12 days past ovulation.
We used a minimum dip size of 0.3F. We also ran the test using several pattern recognition algorithms to validate the correlation independently of the method of measurement.
Here is what we found:

11% of charts that showed ovulation but did not result in a pregnancy displayed this pattern.
23% of charts that showed ovulation and did result in a pregnancy showed this pattern.
Of the pregnancy charts that showed this pattern, the most likely days for the dip to occur were between 7 and 8 days past ovulation.
*The data suggest that this pattern is indeed more likely to result in a pregnancy.*

Remember, though, if you have this pattern, it does not necessarily mean that you are pregnant. It is just increasing your probability."_


----------



## babydreams85

Hoping that March is our month too! We have started TTC right after our loss (a D&C on Feb 4th) and although my cycle was about a week off, I did ovulate this past weekend. Sooo now in the 2WW!!!!!!!! Guess I will start testing Sun or Mon (March 4-5th), as last time I got my BFP at only 8 DPO. Baby dust to all of you ladies!!!!!!!!!! I will be watching this thread and keeping my FX for everyone!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Hi pcbs, welcome !!!!

Dahlia- see I knew your temp would shoot back up, fx for you, I feel all excited!!! 

Thinking of testing tomorrow, I know its going to be a ,- but need to poas! 

Not sure what to do about today's temp, normally wake up and take it at 7.30, but woke at 6.30 needing loo. Temp was 98.0. Went back to bed, didn't sleep but laid there until 7.30 and took it again and it was 98.4, not sure which to use?


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - i would use your 6.30am one as it is close to your usual time and is most likely to be your BBT as you were asleep for over three hours. it is also most nearest to your other temps by the look of it, so think that's most accurate. dont worry though as it wont make that much difference looking at our chart :)


----------



## parisprincess

I agree with Alandsa -- I would use the 630am temp!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa, I'm near Detroit. But all the same we're 4 hrs apart

Welcome babydreams. Sorry for your loss. Hope u get some good news this cycle! When r u testing? 

Melly def use the temp at 6:30 because it was restful sleep


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I'm ok thank you, just feeling a bit emotional as time seems to be passing so quick now and it won't be long before AF is due! I really hope she stays away and we all get our BFP's! We sure do deserve it xx :dust:

Yay! Congratulations for your Positive OPK hun! :happydance: Let the :spermy: meet the egg! ;)

Dahlia: Hope the :witch: stays away for you tomorrow!!!!! :hugs:

paris: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm staying as positive as I can :haha: Fingers crossed! :dust: Good luck for your testing on Sunday hun, sending you lot's of baby :dust:

jacksonsmommy: Thank you so much for the positive vibes and dust hun :hugs:

silver: Thank you so much! :hugs: All you ladies are so supportive!! 

babydreams: Welcome to the 2WW :hugs: Good luck hun :dust:

mellywelly: Good luck if you do test tomorrow hun. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## parisprincess

Dahlia2007 said:


> Alandsa, I'm near Detroit. But all the same we're 4 hrs apart
> 
> Welcome babydreams. Sorry for your loss. Hope u get some good news this cycle! When r u testing?
> 
> Melly def use the temp at 6:30 because it was restful sleep

If you're in Detroit, you're in the same time zone as me 

It's 12:53pm here right now and 5:53pm in England, so I think we're 5 hours apart... not 4 :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Ex, dahlia- have you checked to see if your wee is cloudy?


----------



## parisprincess

What does cloudy wee mean?


----------



## mellywelly

Apparently when you produce hcg, it makes your wee cloudy. I read a thread ages ago where a woman said she didn't use hpts as she could tell from her wee. I checked mine last month when I got a bfp and it was indeed cloudy!


----------



## parisprincess

No way!!! Blue bits and cloudy wee lol 

I guess it isn't enough that we need to get morning sickness, weird varying hormones and a big belly! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Ex, dahlia- have you checked to see if your wee is cloudy?

I can't really say I have checked this lol, I'll be sure to check next time I need the toilet :haha: Does it matter what time of day or will it be most cloudy in the morning? Thank you for the idea :D


----------



## mellywelly

It's All the time I think, I just pee in a clear tub when I want to check it. Lol the stuff we do!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> It's All the time I think, I just pee in a clear tub when I want to check it. Lol the stuff we do!

Haha that's how I do my Pregnancy tests, I don't trust holding it in mid-stream lol! I know for sure I would end up missing it :haha: I have never really thought to check wether it's cloudy or not though.. :p I totally agree! The stuff us ladies do in our lives! :rofl:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yes FXd for you hun!! there is still plenty of time. and of course you're bound to feel emotional (lets hope its pregnancy hormones ;) 

let the sperm :spermy: meet the egg - i heard that in Paddy McGuiness's voice hehe!

Melly - blue bits and cloudy wee :lol:

i did notice that my wee had a strong smell to it when i got my BFP, not like when you are dehydrated but a different smell that was really noticeable to me after i had been to the loo - strange!

i think mine can often be cloudy - it might be due to CM perhaps? i also use a small glass bowl thing that i think are actually for dips lol!!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you hun :hugs: I think AF is due on Monday, hopefully she will be nice to me and stay away!!!! It would be good if they are Pregnancy hormones ;)

I totally know what you mean about the Paddy McGuinness voice :haha:!

I had a lot of cloudy CM for the past few days, it doesn't seem as bad today! I have tried to learn how to check my cervix aswell :blush: If I have found the cervix..then to me, it appears to be rising and lowering lol! Does this sound familiar to anyone? :shrug:


----------



## haileysmom

Hi Ladies, I've been reading your posts and would love to join you. I'll try not to make this intro too long.

My History: I have an almost 2 year old and we were blessed to have no issues having her. We then got pregnant again with a dd of Aug. 23rd. Being my 2nd pregnancy I was so relaxed. At my 7 week u/s i saw the heart beat. Then on feb. 3rd I noticed a bit of a brown clot. small amount but called, they weren't too concerned. Over the weekend I had a tiny tiny bit on toilet paper after wiping (sorry TMI), and again on monday the 6th of Feb. I had a bit more of a brown clot, not too much but I called. They had me come in for and u/s. I was supposed to be 12 weeks pregnant, and they could not find a heartbeat and baby was only measuring 8.5 weeks. I then had a D&C on feb. 7th. I was under the impression that they would test the tissue for chromosomal abnormalities, then later told that was not true. I was also told to wait to ttc for 1 cycle from one doc and 2 cycles from another. To be honest, i wish I could just not prevent and go with the flow. i'm so obsessed with planning, tracking, temping, ect that I don't want it that way this time. I'm so afraid of being scared when i do get a bfp that i'd rather not know as long as possible. We decided to prevent until first af just out of paranoia that we would have another loss. Please help.

Did anyone have testing done on tissue after 1st mc, was I misunderstanding or have they made a mistake?

What was everyone else told for waiting and did they listen/why?

I feel guilty even admitting I want to try, but since you guys understand I can feel i can be open here....I will not be preventing after 1st AF. I'm so excited and love this site but its also made me realize just how real a loss is. I hear others loosing at anytime, even past the 12 week mark. That freaks me out. I don't even understand the statistics and am so frustrated but hope i'm with you ladies in getting a bfp soon. D&C was 3 weeks ago....any idea when I might get af. I was told 4-6 weeks post op.

Lastly, I looked back at old charts, with my DD and this pregnancy and it looks like i might have a short LP. Now i'm worried and paranoid about this. Maybe having my daughter was a fluke.

Thanks in advance you guys seem like such a supportive group!! So sorry to ramble, just need some support.


----------



## Dahlia2007

LOL Melly I'm going to check later when I get home! Thx. To catch the pee, I use an old mini-measuring cup (that came with some children's Tylenol. It is strictly my pee cup now for HPTs and OPKs). It is the tiniest cup but I've gotten quite good at aiming! haha

Paris- yeah you're right about that time thing, I don't get how I got that wrong because in my head I calculated 4 hours difference, but I musta screwed that up! LOL

Ex- Cervical position confuses me. I only know that it should be high and soft around O time. But any other time there is no textbook definition because lots of women are different. Here is an excerpt that I found helped me to understand what it should be like during pregnancy:

"_It will always be closed if you are pregnant...even if you have already had children your cervix will be closed though it may FEEL open it will not be_. 

_Your cervix should rise if pregnant and become softer, and this can happen at any stage in pregnancy. It may not happen right away. 
If not pregnant it should be relatively low and firm (though you can be pregnant and it be low and firm). It must be said that if pregnant not every woman's cervix will change positions at the same rate. Some women will experience their cervical changes earlier than others. Some changing before AF and others weeks or months after AF is due. So just because your cervix is low and firm doesn't necessarily mean you are not pregnant. Your cervixs is high, open, soft and wet during ovulation. After ovulation it returns to a low, closed, firm and dry position. It will stay like that until after AF (unless pregnant...though like I said before if pregnant you might not always see a cervical change)._"


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies! 

I'm hoping for a bfp this week! Af is suppose to come today so we will see. I'm
14 dpo and I hope this is it!

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Excalibur

haileysmom: Welcome to the thread hun :hugs:

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: If you ever need to chat or need advice or anything, you are definetly in the right place, everyone here is so supportive. 

I had a natural MC on 4th January 2012 so there was no testing of the tissue etc as I passed it on my own at home. Sorry I couldn't help you on that part hun.

As for trying again after MC, we didn't get told anything! I had to keep going back from Blood tests to make sure my HCG levels dropped to where they should be. After my final blood test, I had a phone call to say they didn't need to see me anymore and to do a HPT in 2 weeks and it should be Negative. I tested when they said and indeed it was Negative. The bleeding after the MC lasted a week, we started trying right away as soon as the bleeding stopped as we didn't get told otherwise. My AF turned up 4 weeks and 5 days later. Once she went away, we started TTC again straight away and here we are in the TWW. 

I know it's hard and scary to think about TTC again but just remember, no 2 pregnancy's are the same. Most people tend to have a full term pregnancy following a MC, this isn't always the case though. 

I wish you lot's of luck when you decide to TTC again :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Yeah it confuses me aswell lol! I have no idea if I am prodding the right thing or not! :haha: Whatever I'm prodding keeps moving higher and lower though :rofl: Thank you for sharing that information with me :hugs:

Spicychick10: Sounds promising so far! Fingers crossed hun and hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I am sorry for you loss Haileysmom. My situation was very similar.
If I can remember, a test was performed, but that everything was alright. No abnormalities. I think it is at the discretion of the doctor if they test the tissues. But don't quote me. 

I was told to wait 2 months due to heavy bleeding during procedure. However, we started trying again at 5 weeks (because I knew I was ovulating and decided "what the heck", let's give it a shot). Didn't fall pregnant that cycle, but I didn't really expect to since we only BD the day after O. 

I would wait at least two weeks after a D&C to have sex, because of infection issues. As soon as I finally got a negative HPT after the D&C, my O came a few days later. And I actually O'd first before my first period came. And then my period came only 10 days later, so even if I had conceived, I believe it would have been an early miscarriage because the egg might not have had enough time to fully implant. So we are similar in the respect as well. However, I do not believe my LP was short before the MCC. I hope my LP gets back on track. There are things you can do like taking a B-complex vitamin every day, of at least 50 mg to lengthen your luteal phase naturally, but it might take a few months to do so, or it might only take one cycle. Just research! 

Good luck!


----------



## Excalibur

Omg!!! I have just had my hope restored!! I searched on Ebay at the HPT's that I ordered, the 10mIU one's and I thought with them supposedly being more sensitive, it would pick up HCG sooner than other tests...well....it says you can start using them 4 days before a missed period!! No wonder I'm getting BFN's! :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa: Thank you hun :hugs: I think AF is due on Monday, hopefully she will be nice to me and stay away!!!! It would be good if they are Pregnancy hormones ;)
> 
> I totally know what you mean about the Paddy McGuinness voice :haha:!
> 
> I had a lot of cloudy CM for the past few days, it doesn't seem as bad today! I have tried to learn how to check my cervix aswell :blush: If I have found the cervix..then to me, it appears to be rising and lowering lol! Does this sound familiar to anyone? :shrug:

:dust:

yes it is normal for your cervix to be at is highest in the morning and lowest in the eve but generally in your most fertile period it will be high. although i dont think it is the same for everyone :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa: Thank you hun :hugs: I think AF is due on Monday, hopefully she will be nice to me and stay away!!!! It would be good if they are Pregnancy hormones ;)
> 
> I totally know what you mean about the Paddy McGuinness voice :haha:!
> 
> I had a lot of cloudy CM for the past few days, it doesn't seem as bad today! I have tried to learn how to check my cervix aswell :blush: If I have found the cervix..then to me, it appears to be rising and lowering lol! Does this sound familiar to anyone? :shrug:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> yes it is normal for your cervix to be at is highest in the morning and lowest in the eve but generally in your most fertile period it will be high. although i dont think it is the same for everyone :)Click to expand...

I have no idea which category to put mine into as it seems to change throughout the day :haha: I'll keep tracking it and see how things go :) Thank you for the advice hun :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

glad someones elses cervix is jumping about too! I checked yesterday morning and it was really high, so i thought woohoo! hoping it means a bfp, but checked tonight and seems quite low now! 

I think the 10miu are more sensitive than FRERs, but remember even FRER will have a low detection rate at 6 days early, its only can test FROM.


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa - oh great now I have to smell my wee too:haha:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi Ladies, Man I missed a lot today!!!

First a big hello to, PCBS, Babydreams, Spicychick, and Haileysmom! Good to have some new ones joining! This is an awesome group of ladies, that are super supportive and love helping eachother anyway we can!! Sending lots of baby dust to you all and wishing you all some BFP's very soon! :flower:

Haileysmom, I had a natural mc in sept of last year...I was supposed to be almost 11 wks but it was only 5-6 wks along...they call it a blighted ovum. But I was told that they only do testing on mutliple mcs....like 3 plus, and then that I only needed to wait and have one normal cycle before ttc. We, and especially I, just needed a bit more time before I was ready, so here I am about to start my second cycle and ready for another BFP. I do get terrified of it all happening again, but thats when I try to take a moment and remember that I cant control it and worrying will just make me even more stressed :). If you need anything just let us know, sending lots of hugs your way!!

Dahlia, I hope that was an implantation dip!!! Pretty excited for you! Wishing you and Ex some BFP's in the next few days!!! Whoohoo, lets get this ball rolling!!

Melly, go poas already lol! And then hurry and tell us what it says haha! I am sending lots of baby dust your way too, cant believe so many of yall will have some results soon! Jumping in my chair now, cause I am excited for all yall!! haha....reliving the tww through you guys haha! 

I had to laugh at the pee talk today! That combined with checking our "lady bits" has had me giggling every time I think about it lol!

Silver, how are you holding up? Af still around? I have 1-2 more days, then I guess its starting to temp this cycle! Hope my thermometer still works haha! Looked for a new one tonight at the bx...and they of course dont have em! Lets get some BFP for march!!!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: Haha, yeah, my Cervix jumps all over the place aswell :haha: Well hopefully by the time my frer's come, I will be about 10DPO/11DPO :D

tiptoes: Thank you so much for the support hun! :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

yay!! So nice to have new ladies join our group! Welcome!!

Here's to some BFP in the month of March!!! :)


----------



## Spicychick10

Thanks Excalibur! I hope and pray you get your bpf soon!


----------



## Excalibur

Spicychick10 said:


> Thanks Excalibur! I hope and pray you get your bpf soon!

You're welcome hun and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah you are meant to only check your cervix at a specific time of day and compare with the same time each day. I find mine is really low at the non fertile times, and DH notices it too during sex as its like the cervix is in the way. Then mid cycle approaching O it gets medium height, then slightly higher still approaching O then today it is do high I can't reach it hardly, I can't feel the opening when it gets that high. It has correlated with my +ve OPK today, EWCM for the first day this cycle too. 

So pick a time to check it and you will soon notice the difference when it changes from low to high. Most of my cycle I think it's not doing anything them suddenly it will change just like when you suddenly get a +ve OPK :)


----------



## silverlizard

Welcome to all the new ladies here... so sorry for your losses and hope you soon get your BFPs. March is going to be a good month for us, I'm sure of it... XD

tiptoes - AF is almost over I think! (tmi approaching) It was still really light and I had none of the normal symptoms, but it did actually turn into red blood instead of pink spotting... apparently it's normal for your first period after a mc to be weird and either really heavy or really light, though, so I guess it's just that. Going to start temping this month, I think... first time trying that so we'll see how it goes. Looks like we'll be pretty much cycle buddies this time round, let's hope this is the lucky month for us both :)

Melly and Ex, can't wait to see your tests in the next few days... you guys are going to be our first BFPs, I hope! Crossing fingers/toes/eyes/everything for you...

(Oh, and my wee did go cloudy when I was pregnant... I remember being worried it meant I had an infection! I had no idea it was a common thing...)


----------



## haileysmom

Thanks ladies, so for now i'm just waiting on Af I guess. man do I hope i can just forget about when I do get it so if i get a bfp it will be a surprise. I love keeping up with the posts, they def. distract me a bit!


----------



## B&LsMom

haileysmom said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been reading your posts and would love to join you. I'll try not to make this intro too long.
> 
> My History: I have an almost 2 year old and we were blessed to have no issues having her. We then got pregnant again with a dd of Aug. 23rd. Being my 2nd pregnancy I was so relaxed. At my 7 week u/s i saw the heart beat. Then on feb. 3rd I noticed a bit of a brown clot. small amount but called, they weren't too concerned. Over the weekend I had a tiny tiny bit on toilet paper after wiping (sorry TMI), and again on monday the 6th of Feb. I had a bit more of a brown clot, not too much but I called. They had me come in for and u/s. I was supposed to be 12 weeks pregnant, and they could not find a heartbeat and baby was only measuring 8.5 weeks. I then had a D&C on feb. 7th. I was under the impression that they would test the tissue for chromosomal abnormalities, then later told that was not true. I was also told to wait to ttc for 1 cycle from one doc and 2 cycles from another. To be honest, i wish I could just not prevent and go with the flow. i'm so obsessed with planning, tracking, temping, ect that I don't want it that way this time. I'm so afraid of being scared when i do get a bfp that i'd rather not know as long as possible. We decided to prevent until first af just out of paranoia that we would have another loss. Please help.
> 
> Did anyone have testing done on tissue after 1st mc, was I misunderstanding or have they made a mistake?
> 
> What was everyone else told for waiting and did they listen/why?
> 
> I feel guilty even admitting I want to try, but since you guys understand I can feel i can be open here....I will not be preventing after 1st AF. I'm so excited and love this site but its also made me realize just how real a loss is. I hear others loosing at anytime, even past the 12 week mark. That freaks me out. I don't even understand the statistics and am so frustrated but hope i'm with you ladies in getting a bfp soon. D&C was 3 weeks ago....any idea when I might get af. I was told 4-6 weeks post op.
> 
> Lastly, I looked back at old charts, with my DD and this pregnancy and it looks like i might have a short LP. Now i'm worried and paranoid about this. Maybe having my daughter was a fluke.
> 
> Thanks in advance you guys seem like such a supportive group!! So sorry to ramble, just need some support.


Hey Hun--Sorry for your loss--you have a very supportive thread here with great ladies who understand what you have been thru.

I have a 3 year old--I Fell pregnant last July after trying for 11 months for #2 and baby grew wings @ 10 weeks 6days. My d&c was September 21st. My Dr. had me prepared that they send the tissue but rarely see results especially since baby had passed away a week earlier--my Dr. said it just isn't likely to be "viable tissue". I was told @ my 2 week post op appt. it was likely a MMC and to wait 3 months before TTC. Then 5 days later was notified my pathology results showed I has a partial molar pregnancy and needed to wait 1 year before TTC. My diagnosis is rare and It's been hard to find others online to talk about it--yet I feel it was very good to know that is what I had--it was expensive for the d&c even after my insurance, but at least I was able to get the pathology results at the end of it all. I have since decided I think its OK to try again. My Dr. at one point said she may be fine with 6 months wait. We tried NTNP @ 4 months (my first month with negative hcg results) and then last month did active TTC with no luck. With our history of taking a while to TTC I felt ready even before getting my Drs. OK. Just got my results from my blood draw yesterday and got my 3rd month of negative hcg--hoping month #4 I have a rise due to a new pregnancy. Good luck in your journey to make a rainbow baby. Pregnancy after a loss is expected to be more stressful as we can't help but fear the worst.


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks to ALL of you ladies, you are so sweet and supportive! I am truly glad that I came back to this forum (I almost didn't--it was just so sad). 

I am watching this thread and hoping for those BFPs!!! I want to see good news soon!! LOL :happydance: :bfp::dust:

As for the pee, oh yes, it was DEFINITELY cloudy when I got my first BFP and had a strange odor to it, as someone else said. A very strong type of smell, hard to explain. 

For me, my cervix is always high/soft/open during ovulation, morning or night. It was high/soft/closed last time when I got my BFP. Cervix checking is tricky though, it's definitely my least favorite part lol. And glad I'm not the only one whose DH hits the cervix during the non-fertile times lol...that hurts!!! :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

And to Haileysmom, we did get our tissue sent off to check for chromosome abnormalities. The placenta was the major thing that they wanted to use, as the baby had already passed but placenta was still attached and viable. I was given that option at the hospital, the OB said 50% of the time that will give them an answer as to why the miscarriage happened. However, I don't know how common that is or if they routinely do it after only one loss. Not sure how accurate that 50% is either. This wasn't my regular OB, he was the emergency OB for the hospital that day.


----------



## B&LsMom

babydreams85 said:


> Thanks to ALL of you ladies, you are so sweet and supportive! I am truly glad that I came back to this forum (I almost didn't--it was just so sad).
> 
> I am watching this thread and hoping for those BFPs!!! I want to see good news soon!! LOL :happydance: :bfp::dust:
> 
> As for the pee, oh yes, it was DEFINITELY cloudy when I got my first BFP and had a strange odor to it, as someone else said. A very strong type of smell, hard to explain.
> 
> For me, my cervix is always high/soft/open during ovulation, morning or night. It was high/soft/closed last time when I got my BFP. Cervix checking is tricky though, it's definitely my least favorite part lol. And glad I'm not the only one whose DH hits the cervix during the non-fertile times lol...that hurts!!! :wacko:

I saw on a different thread that it could be due to a tilted uterus that DH may collide with "stuff" making it painful during intercourse when the "collision" occurs. After my D&C I had a follow up US and was told I have a tilted utuerus--have you had anyone tell you that?? 

What about any of you other ladies?? Just a low cervix from it being a non fertile time that that pain might occur??


----------



## Dahlia2007

I had discomfort my first few time BDing after my D&C. I felt like DH was pushing on my cervix the whole time. I still kind of feel that way...


----------



## B&LsMom

I had it a few times prior to this last pregnancy--just for a slight second then I would change positions and then it would be fine :shrug:


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah DH will always hit my cervix in non fertile times, so we have to have sex with me on my front so that he can get it all in lol (sorry if tmi lol!) 

Whereas at fertile times he can get the whole lot in and doesnt have to worry about anything being in the way so he can 'go for it' lol!! and as he says it, he has a lot more room to manoeuvre lmao!

Ooh and for me this morning I have a really +ve OPK with FMU as the test line is darker than the control. Yey!! :D more BDing again tonight then ... Exhausted


----------



## mellywelly

Morning everyone! Well I caved and tested and......nothing! Whiter than snow! Don't feel great today. Woke up at 5 am, absolutely starving? Boobs feel weird. Kind of a bit sore and hard. Felt nauseous this am, and now got heartburn eating toast. Also feel really hot!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - Thank you for that information. I would never have known that! I'll have to pick a time to check it and check it everyday. :) I checked it this morning and it was high and soft :haha: Yay for the Positive OPK!!!!! :yipee: 

silver: Yay for AF nearly being over!!!! :yipee: Thank you for the positive vibes hun, my test this morning was a BFN and my wee isn't cloudy :( I still have stomach cramps and my boobs are sore, wonder if AF is getting ready to make an appearance? :nope:

blakesmom: I don't think OH has ever collided with my cervix :wacko:

mellywelly: Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs: It's till early days yet :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> Morning everyone! Well I caved and tested and......nothing! Whiter than snow! Don't feel great today. Woke up at 5 am, absolutely starving? Boobs feel weird. Kind of a bit sore and hard. Felt nauseous this am, and now got heartburn eating toast. Also feel really hot!

sounds great Melly!:haha:, but really!

I tested got BFN this morning. Kept trying to find a line, but nothing's there. It's still early, that's my excuse anyways


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa, maybe that dark one means you'll actually O later tonight, and they'll get lighter tomorrow. 

Silver- glad AF has eased up and now you can get you waiting for O! : )

Ex- BFNs for today, but hopeful for that BFP tomorrow! I was sort of sad it was white, even though it's still early, because it sets me up for the feeling that it could be reality


----------



## mellywelly

Yep, I twisted and turned the hpt, angled it in different lights but nothing:haha: if I squinted, I can just about make out a groove where the line should go,:shrug: does that count ?:winkwink:


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia and Melly - aww sorry you got a BFN - bit still early days yet for both of you :) FXd!!

as for my OPKs i just looked at last cycle and my photos of the OPKs (is it sad that i keep them to compare??) and the day i actually Od last cycle was the day that the test line was darker than the control line. which is what i have got today - so hopefully O will be today :) all my O pains ended yesterday evening and i have slept really badly which happened last time I Od. FXd!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ahhh sorry to hear about the BFNS Melly and Dahlia but it is still early and there is definitely still a chance!!!! Hang in there! :)

I think that I am going to O soon as I have had a lot of the symptoms! We have DTD Sunday Monday and last night, so lets hope this is the month for us. I am going to take an OPK now...fingers crossed! :)


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry about the BFNs this morning ladies :hugs: Like you said though, its still so early so stay positive!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks ladies, 

Alandsa, I totally take pics of each of my darker OPKs so I can compare them... I don't save the actual OPK though, because the shades change as time goes by. It's best to get a nice fresh snapshot ! hehe

Jacksonsmommy- let us know about that OPK and good luck hun!


----------



## parisprincess

My temps dont really seem to be rising all that much :( 

And I had a dip below the coverline on 2dpo. Ugh! Charts :growlmad:


----------



## Graceyous

I'd like to join in the wait please! CBFM is showing that I should O in next couple of days. So Fx'ed for March BFP.

:dust: to all...


----------



## mellywelly

So here are my blank tests, well I can't see anything anyway 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0159.jpg

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0162.jpg

If anyone wants to lie to make me feel better you are welcome!


----------



## mellywelly

Oops they are really big, sorry doing it on my phone at work.:shhh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

LOL Melly, I won't lie, I see white, but they're the same as mine, but mine were $ store. It's seriously early, and look what we're doing to ourselves :haha: 

Gotta get our BFPs! Chin up girl! You are having some nice symptoms though :thumbup:


----------



## parisprincess

You know... the more I look at your tests (and since I really want to see a line) the more I think I see a line! :haha:


----------



## Dahlia2007

parisprincess said:


> You know... the more I look at your tests (and since I really want to see a line) the more I think I see a line! :haha:

I've heard people call that "line eye". And I could totally say I see a line, because I know where that little line should be :winkwink: but then my brain comes into function and I have to face the "snow"


----------



## parisprincess

Can anyone take a peek at my chart? It's all weird :cry: I've never had such a dip at 2dpo before and my temps seem to be rising so slowly... I feel so out.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3729c9


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Yep, I twisted and turned the hpt, angled it in different lights but nothing:haha: if I squinted, I can just about make out a groove where the line should go,:shrug: does that count ?:winkwink:

I did that too this last cycle! I was like WAIT I see a line....oh...boo its just the place where a line "should" show up, lol. Hoping you get a nice pink line soon though with all your symptoms!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!

Alandsa, yay for you pos OPK whooohoo! Hope you and OH catch that egg!!

Ex and Dahlia, you both still have some time!! Heres to wishing af doesnt show up this cycle!!! Hugs and baby dust to you both as well as you finish your tww!!!!

Silver, I think I will be in the same boat with temping...its been over two years,lol, gonna have to get the book out and refresh myself on how to do it! lol


----------



## mellywelly

It looks ok, it might be steady, but it's still going up! Mine seems to have flatlined!


----------



## tiptoesd101

jacksonsmommy said:


> Ahhh sorry to hear about the BFNS Melly and Dahlia but it is still early and there is definitely still a chance!!!! Hang in there! :)
> 
> I think that I am going to O soon as I have had a lot of the symptoms! We have DTD Sunday Monday and last night, so lets hope this is the month for us. I am going to take an OPK now...fingers crossed! :)



Jacksonsmommy, I hope you too catch that egg! Sending lots of baby dust and good thoughts your way too! I hope you are one of our first ones for a mid-march BFP!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Graceyous said:


> I'd like to join in the wait please! CBFM is showing that I should O in next couple of days. So Fx'ed for March BFP.
> 
> :dust: to all...

Welcome Graceyous! How many cycles have you been usuing your CBFM? I used it with my daughter and just got it back out after over two year, last cycle, Just realized I prob shoulda reset the whole thing though....maybe thats why it never peaked last month...so I just reset it for this cycle....but of course all my previous info is deleted, so hoping it will give me a peak this cycle, and not use it to "learn about me" again....we will see I guess, lol. Good luck to you as you are preparing to O!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Paris, I agree with Melly, it is rising, so that's a plus. I know other people in other threads have asked about a slow rising temp, but I don't recall if it actually meant anything. 
Melly, flatlining- I don't know about that either. Since your temp rose quite a bit the day after O, you may take that into account for why it's not doing much right now.


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> You know... the more I look at your tests (and since I really want to see a line) the more I think I see a line! :haha:

Me too! I think I kinda may see something on the second pic...but could just be line eye and lots of wanting to see something. I hope it's really there for you though!!


----------



## Alandsa

Paris - i dont think it means anything in particular, check out the FF handbook: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/ffbook.pdf

if you look at page 70 - 80 it talks about different patterns on charts and how they are all different variations on what we have. i think they may call the pattern you have this cycle a 'staircase' rise


----------



## Alandsa

tiptoesd101 said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> You know... the more I look at your tests (and since I really want to see a line) the more I think I see a line! :haha:
> 
> Me too! I think I kinda may see something on the second pic...but could just be line eye and lots of wanting to see something. I hope it's really there for you though!!Click to expand...

lol and me on the second pic - i do think it might be eyes playing tricks though (sorry) but hopefully its a very early BFP!


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks for the info Alandsa! Still not holding out too much hope for this month, but thats ok... can always try again next month!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Tiptoes...fingers crossed!!

Awww Melly, I think that I might see a line too, but I think that maybe my eyes may be playing tricks too?? I think we all know where it "should" be so we look for it! lol 
Good luck though lady!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

think I may be getting a bug, my lunch decided to come back up at work. Our building isn't very big and everyone heard me, how embarrassing!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Sorry to hear about your BFN hun. I agree, BFP tomorrow! :dust: I bought some Frer's today as my other ones still haven't arrived! I gave in and did a test but it was a BFN. Going to do another one in the morning with FMU and see how that goes. Might make a difference as the one I did this afternoon, wasn't FMU and I only held Urine in for an hour! :doh: 

mellywelly: Fingers crossed hun! :dust: Sorry to hear you were ill at work, maybe Morning Sickness? ;)

Grace: Welcome to the thread hun :hugs: Fingers crossed you O soon! :dust:

paris: You are not out until AF shows hun :hugs:

tiptoes: Thank you so much hun :hugs:

I found a thread where someone took a picture of an IC at 12DPO and it was negative, they also took a picture of a Frer at 12DPO and it was a strong positive? I'm really beginning to think the IC's are not going to work for me! Fingers crossed my Frer will shock me in the morning! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Good luck with the FRER tomorrow Ex!! Lots and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Good luck with the FRER tomorrow Ex!! Lots and lots of :dust: to you!

Thank you so much hun :hugs: I think if it is negative tomorrow, then I will give up hope and just say I'm out for this cycle as time is running out :cry:


----------



## parisprincess

Is your ticker right? You've still got 4 days! You just told me that I'm not out until the :witch: shows, so you aren't out either my dear!!

:flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ex don't say you're out! Are FRER results always a sure thing? 
Paris, as AF date is approaching I start to feel down and nervous too.


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks Dahlia :hugs:

I am feeling down about it but I am only 6dpo! I guess its because my chart is so weird and last time I got my BFP, I had a bunch of headaches. I've had none so far! :shrug:

I guess I can only wait and see though. I promised myself not to test until Sunday (10dpo) but it's starting to get tempting! :haha: I have a bunch of ICs to use up!


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Yeah my ticker is right give or take a day..I think :wacko: Yeah you are right hun, I should be positive! :D Bring on the BFP's!!!! :yipee:

Dahlia: I'm not overly sure about FRER's as this is the first time I'll have used them. A lot of people seem to use them though? :shrug:


----------



## parisprincess

I had a faint positive on my FRER on 10dpo (this was afternoon wee though) and on 11dpo, a strong positive! Digi used the same day and it said 1-2 weeks :)


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> I had a faint positive on my FRER on 10dpo (this was afternoon wee though) and on 11dpo, a strong positive! Digi used the same day and it said 1-2 weeks :)

Did you start testing with FRER on 10DPO or did you test earlier aswell? That gives me a bit of hope then hehe! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Personally I think frer are over-rated. I got a + on an ic but - on frer.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Personally I think frer are over-rated. I got a + on an ic but - on frer.

I think different brands of tests work differently on different women. I only got FRER because of the incident with the positive then all of a sudden negatives with the IC? :wacko: I might do a FRER and an IC in the morning, see what happens? :shrug:


----------



## mellywelly

If AF stays away until the weekend, I think I will get some superdrug ones. They were the best at picking mine up last time. 

Haven't got a clue when to expect AF though with taking b100? If it doesnt extend my LP and I get my normal 10 days, it would be Sat, but maybe it will extend it my upto Tues?


----------



## parisprincess

Excalibur said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> I had a faint positive on my FRER on 10dpo (this was afternoon wee though) and on 11dpo, a strong positive! Digi used the same day and it said 1-2 weeks :)
> 
> Did you start testing with FRER on 10DPO or did you test earlier aswell? That gives me a bit of hope then hehe! :dust:Click to expand...

I started testing at 10dpo :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

mellywelly said:


> If AF stays away until the weekend, I think I will get some superdrug ones. They were the best at picking mine up last time.
> 
> Haven't got a clue when to expect AF though with taking b100? If it doesnt extend my LP and I get my normal 10 days, it would be Sat, but maybe it will extend it my upto Tues?

Melly, did you just start taking it right after your MC? I started taking it around ovulation (didn't buy it until then). I've only been taking it every other day. I just didn't want to mess with nature if my body had plans to go back to a normal LP, so that's why I wasn't religiously taking it.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly: Fingers crossed AF stays away!! :D Last time we found out we were pregnant, wasn't until I was 6 weeks! :o That was with HPT's from the £ shop! :wacko: 

paris: That gives me some hope for in the morning as I will be 10DPO! :D


----------



## mellywelly

dahlia - I've been taking 100mg everyday since day 2 of bleed, if nothing else its made my normally weak bendy nails a lot stronger!

ex - if it took you 6 weeks before to get a bfp, may be 9dpo is a tad too early lol? Hang in there, you have time yet. I was looking at a site with percentages of bfps on what days. Most people seem to get them 10-13 dpo. 

I still feel really sick. I think its far too early for MS, as much as I like to symptom spot! Its like acid reflux, which is then making me feel sick too. I wish it would go, its burning in the top of my stomach. 

Has anyone else had a tingling sensation in their stomach, its kind of near my belly button. Had it for about 5 days now.


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Before the MC, the first day of my last AF was 20th November 2011. We found out we were pregnant on 23rd December :o I may just have a low HCG count? :shrug: 

I hope the sickness feeing goes away soon hun :hugs: I hate getting Acid Reflux, burns the back of the throat and make you feel really sick! :( I have been getting tingling sensations in my belly but they don't last very long. I keep prodding my lower abdomen and I keep feeling a little "lump" :o


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yeah use a FRER and IC in the morning just to see :)

I will start testing from about 10dpo I got my last BFP at 11dpo but didn't test before then

Paris - I dont know of we will get the same symptoms each pregnancy, it will be interesting if we do 

I'm continuing the daily BD mission. Got my second +ve OPK today and the test line darker than control this morning. I have got a slightly lowered cervix today so wonder if my temp might spike tomorrow? FXd!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I will do, I'll test with one of each, see what happens! :dust:

Yay for another Positive OPK! :yipee: Get BD'ing whilst you can :sex: :haha: Fingers crossed your temp spikes tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

:dust: :dust: 

Yep been BDing every day hehe. I'm in my 30minute wait now lol ;) DH now knows the routine, legs up and pass me my phone lol!!


----------



## lilblossom

Alandsa said:


> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yep been BDing every day hehe. I'm in my 30minute wait now lol ;) DH now knows the routine, legs up and pass me my phone lol!!

You have made me laugh out loud and can't seem to take the smile off my face....You go girl!!!:happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

:D :D it's the way to do it lol


----------



## jacksonsmommy

It is definitely still early for all of you ladies waiting to get BFP's this week!! I didn't get my BFP until the day before or the day that my period was due! I know it is agony, but don't lose hope!! :) I have a good feeling still!

So my OPK still isn't positive, so I am hoping it will be tomorrow! :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lol Alandsa, that's how I do it too (legs up and give me my phone please). Good luck tonight!

Ex- I can't believe tomorrow is your FRER day! :dust: Can't wait for the results. Meet you here tomorrow morning! I'll be using a $ store :winkwink: That reflux is a good sign!

Jacksonsmommy- Yeah I have a feeling I'll still get a - tomorrow, but at least I can continue to say I still have time! lol Let us know how that OPK goes, it must be getting darker by the sound of things. 


Melly, sorry your feeling bad. But maybe it's just a nice sign. And you know what? I think the b-complex is helping my nails too. I've always taken a prenatal since my last BFP, but it hasn't helped my nails at all, but it seems my nails are stronger these days too.


----------



## B&LsMom

You ladies are getting VERY close to prime testing time--Can't wait to check in tomorrow and see who all has news!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

I am waiting patiently for all of you to get your BFPs in a few days!! Good luck and I will be checking in!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I am so excited to check in tomorrow morning!!! Good luck testers!!! :)

Dahlia, yes it does look a bit darker tonight, so let's hope tomorrow there are two sharp lines!! :)


----------



## Alandsa

I'm also checking in to catch up with all the testers. I woke up every two hours last night and had to keep making myself go back to sleep like a kid a christmas waiting to temp lol (driving me mad this anticipation and how it affects sleep lol)

I'm glad to say my temp spiked and still for another +ve OPK (with FMU so it's the tail end of yesterday's surge) but its less than yesterday - so I believe I'm in my TWW @1dpo. Not sure why my FF ticker is saying 2dpo?? Maybe it got confused as I was adding in temps for the next two days to check my O date lol

:yipee: never thought I get here :D

:dust: :dust: to all testers!!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: :rofl: That's what I do!! We do the deed then wait for like 20-30 minutes with my legs in the air doing a wordsearch on my phone! :haha: Yay!! Welcome to the 2WW! :yipee: 

jacksonsmommy: Fingers crossed for a Positive OPK soon! :dust:

Dahlia: The FRER and IC were a BFN :cry: Good luck with your $ test hun :dust: Can't wait to see the results! :hugs: I still have AF like cramps, she's due on Monday! :nope:


----------



## Excalibur

My FRER and IC for 10DPO! :bfn: :cry: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120301_084801.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-3.jpg


----------



## Alandsa

Awwwww I'm so sorry Ex :cry: I don't understand what happened with the +ves before :( I hope you are okay? Although I just realised that it's only 10dpo so still a chance FXd!! X


----------



## mellywelly

sorry its a bfn today ex, so is mine:nope: Hang on in there, I'm not giving in just yet! are you still having any symptoms? how are your boobs today? lol can't beleive I've just asked that:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you hun :hugs: I really don't know what happened with the Positive either, maybe it was just a really bad Evap? :cry: Still have a few days left until the :witch: is due I suppose! I'll be ok thank you hun, just praying for a BFP for us all! :dust: x

melly: Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear abour your BFN aswell :( I won't give up either until the :witch: arrives :haha: I still have tender boobs and feel quite tired all the time but apart from that..not really :nope: How about you? :)


----------



## mellywelly

I've felt really rough from 2 dpo until yesterday and now i'm pretty much back to normal again. Glad to say the reflux has gone this morning. Boobs were a bit tender this morning, woke up as I was laid face down on them and it was hurting but they are ok again now. Still getting the occasional tingles in my tummy, like yours they only last a few seconds and then they are gone again. cervix felt lower today but still really soft. Who knows? Fed up of waiting now, just want to know one way or the other.


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry about the BFNs ladies :hugs: still no witch so you're still in :)


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> I've felt really rough from 2 dpo until yesterday and now i'm pretty much back to normal again. Glad to say the reflux has gone this morning. Boobs were a bit tender this morning, woke up as I was laid face down on them and it was hurting but they are ok again now. Still getting the occasional tingles in my tummy, like yours they only last a few seconds and then they are gone again. cervix felt lower today but still really soft. Who knows? Fed up of waiting now, just want to know one way or the other.

Glad to hear you are pretty much back to your normal self hun, don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing though? You know what I mean! ;) I bet you are glad the reflux has gone! It's an awful thing to have. My Cervix felt really strange this morning, I could feel it..but it felt like it was burying itself into the Vagina wall? :wacko: What on earth is that all about? :haha: It was still medium/high and soft. That's exactly how I feel hun, just want to know if we are pregnant or not then we can move on! :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Thank you hun :hugs: That is very true! I have also noticed more blue veins on my breasts aswell? :shrug:


----------



## Alandsa

melly - glad you are feeling better :)

Ex - yeah my cervix has moved from high (where i cant even reach the opening) to medium/high the day after O

Im loving all the symptom spotting :) what were your signs from your last BFP? the main things i noticed that were different were congestion / nasal mucus, tender breasts, light flutters / cramps, headaches. I got dark nipples and nausea at 9dpo and strong smelling wee @ 10dpo


----------



## mellywelly

Spoke too soon, reflux is back, although not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I'm loving this symptom spotting :haha: The only real symptoms I had from my last BFP was Chronic Heartburn, Going to the bathroom a lot more and sore boobs. :) 

melly: Sorry to hear Reflux is back hun. Hope it doesn't cause you too much discomfort :hugs

I just checked my Cervix again, it's not hiding anymore but it's still soft and high :o


----------



## mellywelly

Last cycle I started cramping at 2 dpo, all the way through to about 7dpo and then it stopped. Boobs were a bit sore and I woke up everyday with a hot face. Tingling sensation near my belly button and a feeling from 1 dpo that I was going to be pg!:happydance:

This cycle - cramps from 1 dpo - stopped yesterday (8dpo). Woke up with a hot face from about 3 dpo. boobs slightly sore, but nothing extreme. Tingling sensation near my belly button but not so often now. A feeling that I'm not pg. :nope: oh and I forgot, a headache since 1 dpo, its driving me mad!

Similar I suppose:shrug:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Here it is
I can see that the lines are not coinciding directly with the "C" and "T" marks on the test... but I hope that doesn't make a difference. And I can't tell if the line is pink or not. It's just super faint

$ store test taken at 3 minutes, 10 DPO

Edit: AF is didn't come today either, which means LP has lengthened!
 



Attached Files:







enhanced.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 15









10dpo-3minutes-Mar1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry again Ex (my bigger response was on the other thread), and sorry Melly. You both still have a chance. Glad your bug is gone Melly. Refulx although annoying, can be a nice sign though! And Ex, if you can't feel your cervix, and it's med/high, that's also good. 

I don't know where my cervix is. I may check it in the afternoon.

Alandsa, my last BFP I had heartburn which was a major sign (had it almost every day). Gassy. And heavy feeling near uterus.


----------



## babydreams85

Dahlia2007 said:


> Here it is
> I can see that the lines are not coinciding directly with the "C" and "T" marks on the test... but I hope that doesn't make a difference. And I can't tell if the line is pink or not. It's just super faint
> 
> $ store test taken at 3 minutes, 10 DPO
> 
> Edit: AF is didn't come today either, which means LP has lengthened!

Doesn't make a difference. Take it apart and you will see what I mean. I always took my $ store tests apart, they are easier to see. $ store is what I used when I got my first BFP. 

I can see a line on yours!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia2007 said:


> Here it is
> I can see that the lines are not coinciding directly with the "C" and "T" marks on the test... but I hope that doesn't make a difference. And I can't tell if the line is pink or not. It's just super faint
> 
> $ store test taken at 3 minutes, 10 DPO
> 
> Edit: AF is didn't come today either, which means LP has lengthened!

Dahlia where is the line meant to be on this test as i think i can see something very faint right up near the left hand side of the test?? :D omg omg :happydance:

RIP THAT TEST APART eeek! :wohoo:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia2007 said:


> Here it is
> I can see that the lines are not coinciding directly with the "C" and "T" marks on the test... but I hope that doesn't make a difference. And I can't tell if the line is pink or not. It's just super faint
> 
> $ store test taken at 3 minutes, 10 DPO
> 
> Edit: AF is didn't come today either, which means LP has lengthened!

Wow Dahlia!!! You may be our threads first BFP!!! Congrats! Hope its a sticky one!!!! Sending you lots of baby dust, and cant wait to see that line get darker!!!

Ex and Melly you gals aren't out yet!!! Still sending you lots of good thoughts and wishes your way!! Lets get some more of those BFPs!!!! Hugs as you both wait!!!

Alandsa and Jacksonsmommy, here's to hoping you O soon and catch those eggies!!! Whoohoo! :)

AFM: nothing new here, my af is usually pretty light spotting on the 5th day (today), but I am actually still have almost a light flow....not sure what a 6 day af is all about! Hopefully tomorrow will be the end of it! I havent started temping yet, I keep forgetting haha! My DD woke up at about 5 am, and I forgot to take it before I got up to get her :(. This new ruitine may be harder than I though lol! Especially cause she wakes up more than other kids her age....argh!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awwww sorry Ex...don't give up hope just yet though!!! 

Dahlia, I think that might be two lines right????


----------



## Alandsa

tiptoes - i Od yesterday :yipee: just waiting for two more temps to confirm :happydance:

as for temping, i forgot a few times but you soon get into the routine ... and then you become so addicted that you wake up all through the night thinking its time to temp *oh dear* :wacko: lol!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ps I got a + OPK this morning!!! Yay!!! We had DTD Sunday through last night and will again today, so let's hope that gets it done!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Alandsa I think we are going to be testing buddies, because I got a + OPK this morning!!! :)


----------



## Alandsa

yey for +ve OPKs!! :D FXd!!

and yey for testing buddies too lol :) think i will start testing at 10dpo which will be 10th March how about you?


----------



## lilblossom

I have a dumb question that maybe one of you may know the answer to. I am having a rather long af...thought it was ending yesterday but came back strong last night and back to spotting this morning. The question is will a longer af push my ovulation back and extend my cycle? Just wondering if I should expect a later ovulation.


----------



## Dahlia2007

babydreams, yes I hope it is there to stay! My test is at home, and I'm not. But I think the test lines are just misplaced, but nonetheless still "there"




Alandsa said:


> Dahlia where is the line meant to be on this test as i think i can see something very faint right up near the left hand side of the test?? :D omg omg :happydance:
> 
> RIP THAT TEST APART eeek! :wohoo:

Yes very close to the left side of the window, I'm going to retest tomorrow morning : )



tiptoesd101 said:


> Wow Dahlia!!! You may be our threads first BFP!!! Congrats! Hope its a sticky one!!!! Sending you lots of baby dust, and cant wait to see that line get darker!!!
> 
> Ex and Melly you gals aren't out yet!!! Still sending you lots of good thoughts and wishes your way!! Lets get some more of those BFPs!!!! Hugs as you both wait!!!
> 
> Alandsa and Jacksonsmommy, here's to hoping you O soon and catch those eggies!!! Whoohoo! :)
> 
> AFM: nothing new here, my af is usually pretty light spotting on the 5th day (today), but I am actually still have almost a light flow....not sure what a 6 day af is all about! Hopefully tomorrow will be the end of it! I havent started temping yet, I keep forgetting haha! My DD woke up at about 5 am, and I forgot to take it before I got up to get her :(. This new ruitine may be harder than I though lol! Especially cause she wakes up more than other kids her age....argh!!

Thank you tiptoes, if this is it I pray it's sticky. I have a lot of faith there will be more BFPs, it's only a matter of time. 

Good luck with the temping, I used to have a hard tine with temping, until I changed my time to 4 am. (It just made the most sense since I was pretty much guaranteed uninterrupted sleep up until that time).




Alandsa said:


> tiptoes - i Od yesterday :yipee: just waiting for two more temps to confirm :happydance:
> 
> as for temping, i forgot a few times but you soon get into the routine ... and then you become so addicted that you wake up all through the night thinking its time to temp *oh dear* :wacko: lol!

Great news on the O Alandsa! LOL, yeah I've said previously that sometimes I'll be restless because my minds stuck on what temp I'll end up getting. It's so silly. :haha:



jacksonsmommy said:


> Ps I got a + OPK this morning!!! Yay!!! We had DTD Sunday through last night and will again today, so let's hope that gets it done!

Jacksonsmommy, you're on a baby making roll! LOL

Baby dust to all of us!:dust:


----------



## mellywelly

:happydance::happydance::happydance:DAHLIA OMG!!!!:happydance::happydance:

and there goes my lunch again:sick:


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - can you get the test open to have a look? :D im too excited for you lol!! :happydance:


----------



## parisprincess

OMG Dahlia!!! That definitely looks like a BFP!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Every pregnancy is different though. Fingers crossed :hugs:

Dahlia: Thank you hun :hugs: I can feel my Cervix again now and it's still high and soft. I can see two lines on your test! :yipee: Hope those lines gets darker!! :happydance:

tiptoes: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I'm keeping my hopes high :haha: Not out until the :witch: arrives hehe. Hope your AF goes away soon hun! 

jacksonsmommy: I'm trying my best to think Positive :D Yay for the Positive OPK! Get :sex: whilst you can!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa said:


> Dahlia - can you get the test open to have a look? :D im too excited for you lol!! :happydance:

Alandsa, what would opening the test do? Or what would I look for? Is it just to have a better look?

Thanks ladies, now onto waiting for a darker line! :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia2007 said:


> Alandsa, what would opening the test do? Or what would I look for? Is it just to have a better look?
> 
> Thanks ladies, now onto waiting for a darker line! :haha:

yeah just to have a better look, you might be able to see the colour of the line better - i notice that a lot of them on FF photo gallery do that to see

I had a quick browse at the gallery to find tests like yours, and the lines didn't necessarily all match up with the markers either


----------



## silverlizard

Dahlia, can't wait to see your next test - so exciting! :D 

eek, melly... I really hope all this sickness is a good sign! :hugs:

I decided I felt left out of all this peeing-on-sticks action and tried an OPK this afternoon... got a surprisingly dark line, not positive but still darker than I'd usually expect at CD5. I do sometimes ovulate early in my cycle (stupid PCOS making my cycles all unpredictable) so I wonder if it's on its way earlier than expected? Hm... #

No word from the recurrent miscarriage clinic yet. I should probably ring them.


----------



## parisprincess

I think you should give them a call silverlizard! Especially if you haven't heard back from them yet.

AFM -- I feel a bit better today. My temps shot up! Hoping its a good sign. :flower: Trying to hold out testing until Sunday but its sooooooooooooo hard!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Alandsa I am with you...I am a little obsessed with testing lol...so I will probably do it on the 10th too!!! yay!! Good luck to us!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Paris, I can't wait to hear about your tests!! I know it is hard to hold out, but I think Sunday is a perfect time to start! :)


----------



## parisprincess

jacksonsmommy said:


> Paris, I can't wait to hear about your tests!! I know it is hard to hold out, but I think Sunday is a perfect time to start! :)

Thank you!! I got my faint BFP last time at 10dpo so thats why I think waiting until Sunday is my best option! I have so many ICs to use and makes it soooo tempting, but I'll hold out! lol


----------



## Alandsa

jacksonsmommy said:


> Alandsa I am with you...I am a little obsessed with testing lol...so I will probably do it on the 10th too!!! yay!! Good luck to us!! :)

yeah lets test away :D i thought i was being good by waiting til the 10th :haha:

good luck to us indeed :dust:

Im already symptom spotting *oh dear* lol

DH and I are going to BD again tonight just in case, although not sure if we really need to now


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silver- well that's encouraging to see the darker OPKs. My guess is you're probably going to use them every day huh? since it's possible you'll O early?

Paris and Jacksonsmommy-10 DPO could be a great time to start testing : ) My temp is also back up from a small drop yesterday. 

Alandsa, I took the test apart, but it's been like 8 hours since I tested.... excuse the yellow tinge... those B-complex make it right yellow. I think it's just better to wait until tomorrow, or maybe the next day to get a good gauge on the color
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3337.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## parisprincess

It looks pink to me!!!!! OMG :dance: Dahlia! I think you are our thread's first :bfp:

:yipee:


----------



## Alandsa

Eeeek congrats Dahlia!! That is definately a pink line woohoo!! :D

:wohoo:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Alandsa said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa I am with you...I am a little obsessed with testing lol...so I will probably do it on the 10th too!!! yay!! Good luck to us!! :)
> 
> yeah lets test away :D i thought i was being good by waiting til the 10th :haha:
> 
> good luck to us indeed :dust:
> 
> Im already symptom spotting *oh dear* lol
> 
> DH and I are going to BD again tonight just in case, although not sure if we really need to nowClick to expand...

Haha I know DH and I are going to DTD tonight and tomorrow just in case too!! Hey better be safe than sorry!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Dahlia OMG I think that is definitely a +!!! Are you getting super excited or what??? :)


----------



## mellywelly

Definitely a bfp!!!! Wha hooooooo!!! Congratulations!!!!

And that b100 certainly gives you neon yellow wee !


----------



## mellywelly

How are you feeling about it dahlia?


----------



## justnowttc

Hi ladies! I tested yesterday at 14DPO (well my best guess anyway) and got a BFN : ( on a FRER. Hopefully AF doesn't rear her ugly head today, if not - testing tomorrow morning! Wish me luck? Oh and I have a question... I've been testing when I get up for the morning, not necessarily my first pee of the wee hours in the AM... Should I use my 3am bathroom break to test or does it matter? Congrats to you Dahlia, it looks double pink to me!


----------



## Alandsa

justnowttc - im sorry you had your BFN :( yes i would use your 3am wee just to see what it gives you, depending how long you have been asleep. or maybe you can cut back on fluids the evening before so that you dont need your 3am wee?



jacksonsmommy said:


> Haha I know DH and I are going to DTD tonight and tomorrow just in case too!! Hey better be safe than sorry!!

good plan :D i found myself looking back at my symptoms from the last cycle to double check what i need to look out for lol

i keep looking at my chart, just to obsess over it more lol i also found myself looking at my old BFP photos just to compare - oh dear this is going to be a long wait :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry about your bfn justnow, hopefully af will stay away! I'd use the wee when you get up, not the 3am. If you use the 3 am and go straight back to bet without waiting to check result, you risk getting Evap by the time you get up


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Alandsa said:


> justnowttc - im sorry you had your BFN :( yes i would use your 3am wee just to see what it gives you, depending how long you have been asleep. or maybe you can cut back on fluids the evening before so that you dont need your 3am wee?
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Haha I know DH and I are going to DTD tonight and tomorrow just in case too!! Hey better be safe than sorry!!
> 
> good plan :D i found myself looking back at my symptoms from the last cycle to double check what i need to look out for lol
> 
> i keep looking at my chart, just to obsess over it more lol i also found myself looking at my old BFP photos just to compare - oh dear this is going to be a long wait :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I know!! The waiting is the hardest part!!!! I don't do temps though, so I don't have that to obsess over lol


----------



## silverlizard

Dahlia, I can see that line - omg!! Test again tomorrow and show us, I bet it's darker! XD


----------



## Alandsa

jacksonsmommy said:


> Oh I know!! The waiting is the hardest part!!!! I don't do temps though, so I don't have that to obsess over lol

Ooh I don't know what I would do without my temps to obsess over lol :D


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Definelty looks pink to me! Can't wait to see FMU test! :happydance: :yipee:

justnowttc: Sorry to hear about your BFN hun :hugs: 

Has anyone taken Evening Primrose Oil Capsules? I just took my first tablet. Apparently they are supposed to balance your horomones? Did they help?


----------



## Alandsa

I used to take eve primrose a few years back and it really helped with PMT and reducing acne. I now don't have either :) so perhaps it did help. Do you think you need to balance yours? I'm scared to take anything now in case it does something weird lol

This is an interesting website about vitamins and hormone regulation. 
https://thefertilityshop.com/fertility_herbs_vitamins.htm

It actually says the eve primrose oil shouldn't be taken after O or when pregnant as it can cause uterine contractions!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I thought I would try them as I'm not sure if I have a low Hormone count as my last BFP took 6 weeks before we even got a Positive pregnancy test? :wacko:


----------



## Alandsa

Oh that's a bit unusual isn't it! You must have been really confused waiting all that time. What do the professionals say on that issue?


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Oh that's a bit unusual isn't it! You must have been really confused waiting all that time. What do the professionals say on that issue?

I rang the doctors office to let them know I had a Positive pregnancy test, they didn't make an appointment to confirm my pregnancy, they just made me an appointment with the Midwife so nothing got said really :wacko: But..I never got around to my first Midwife appointment as we Miscarried the day before so I had to ring and cancel it! :(


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> I used to take eve primrose a few years back and it really helped with PMT and reducing acne. I now don't have either :) so perhaps it did help. Do you think you need to balance yours? I'm scared to take anything now in case it does something weird lol
> 
> This is an interesting website about vitamins and hormone regulation.
> https://thefertilityshop.com/fertility_herbs_vitamins.htm
> 
> It actually says the eve primrose oil shouldn't be taken after O or when pregnant as it can cause uterine contractions!

:o Thank you for that Information! I won't be taking them now until after AF! If there is one ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Ex - I started taking EPO this cycle, to try to get more EWCM. I read into them and they say only to take them from AF upto O and then stop. They can cause contactrations in (i think it was) your uterus? and thats not good for getting bfps!


----------



## mellywelly

oops just seen alandsa's post, just panicked when I read your post!


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's a bit unusual isn't it! You must have been really confused waiting all that time. What do the professionals say on that issue?
> 
> I rang the doctors office to let them know I had a Positive pregnancy test, they didn't make an appointment to confirm my pregnancy, they just made me an appointment with the Midwife so nothing got said really :wacko: But..I never got around to my first Midwife appointment as we Miscarried the day before so I had to ring and cancel it! :(Click to expand...

Mmm so you may find the same thing again then? Was it six weeks after O or from FMP? Aww that's what happened to me too, MC just before midwife appt.



Excalibur said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> I used to take eve primrose a few years back and it really helped with PMT and reducing acne. I now don't have either :) so perhaps it did help. Do you think you need to balance yours? I'm scared to take anything now in case it does something weird lol
> 
> This is an interesting website about vitamins and hormone regulation.
> https://thefertilityshop.com/fertility_herbs_vitamins.htm
> 
> It actually says the eve primrose oil shouldn't be taken after O or when pregnant as it can cause uterine contractions!
> 
> :o Thank you for that Information! I won't be taking them now until after AF! If there is one ;)Click to expand...

Yes hopefully there won't be any AF :D FXd! I have read that some people have low levels of the hcg but have healthy pregnancies so might not be anything in particular :)


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Ex - I started taking EPO this cycle, to try to get more EWCM. I read into them and they say only to take them from AF upto O and then stop. They can cause contactrations in (i think it was) your uterus? and thats not good for getting bfps!

Do you have to take them from last day of AF? Hopefully I won't need them but just incase ;) I took one tonight, not going to take them anymore though! I didn't get any EWCM that I noticed :wacko: Just white discharge, got quite a lot at the moment aswell, isn't that a sign of AF coming? :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Hehe thank you hun! Fxd!! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

I take one 1000g a day (with my evening meal) starting 1st day of AF. I also drank grapefruit juice (from fresh not concentrated) on the run up to O and got lots more EWCM this cycle. Not sure which one of them worked?


----------



## mellywelly

from what I can gather lots of cm is a sign of both AF coming and a BFP. No CM is also a sign of AF coming or a BFP too:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Sorry hun, we must have posted at the same time lol! The 6 weeks was from the first day of AF. Aww sorry to hear hun :hugs: 

melly: Thank you hun, the one's I have are only 500mg. I guess it's a guessing game with a Soft cervix and lot's of white CM :haha:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa. lol I was gazing at my chart multiple times per day during the TWW. lol. 

And Jacksonsmoommy, I would also look back at my past symptoms t compare. THe only similar thing I could find was the sporadic heartburn, and achyness near pubic area. I think one of the big signs I had this time was a lower backache, basically since 1 dpo. And it's gotten a little worse as time went on. 

Hello Justnow, sorry on your negative. But since you don't know exactly when I was, that gives you some leeway : ) I hope AF doesn't show up for you tomorrow! My AF was due today, when I got my positive : ) Today I tested around 4 am, so I figured that was good that I had about 4-5 hrs of pee insides of me lol. It's alright if you use 3 am, as long as you hadn't drank a lot the night before. It would be even better if you peed at 3 am (didn't test) and then took your hpt the next time you peed (but still don't drink anything before that either)

Melly- good question : )
It hasn't hit me yet. Last time I got BFP I was elated, and almost shaking, and couldn't take my mind off it. This time, sad to say, I'm just a bit scared, hesitant, and in disbelief. I showed DH this morning, and he's the one who probably set my mood. He didn't even say congrats (but I know this is only because he is skeptical of the future). I got an attitude and told him that he was being insensitive. So he then sarcastically said "omg, congrats!" It was actually funny and made us laugh. But I am just hoping it sticks for 38 weeks. And truthfully I wish every one of you had a BFP right long with me. It's better doing it TOGETHER. So I can't wait for more BFPs from this group.


edit: And I am excited, but haven't jumped up and down yet. I am stressed right now about my two exams tomorrow, so that's taking up a lot of the space in my brain. After my exams though, I hope I'm going to feel free to dream of baby and then it should hit me.


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: It will sink in eventually then you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy. It will be scary at first because of what's happened in the past. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :hugs: I'm going to do another FRER in the morning. Right now, I'm off to bed as I can't stop yawning! I'm so exhausted and it's only 10pm!

Night night all. Sweet dreams. Take care xxx :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thank you Ex : )
I'll be awaiting your results tomorrow


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - all the best for your exams! Look forward to seeing your next update. Sounds like you have a lot going on, no wonder it's hard to think about it all x

Ex - Look forward to your FRER too! Night x

I'm off to be too, will see if we can get some extra BDing in lol


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia, i am super excited for you!!!! It sure does look pink and I cant wait to see tomorrows!!!! WHOOHOO!:wohoo: Good luck on your exams!! And I hope you have a lovely stress free 9 months too!

Ex, I am sending you lots of hugs and good thoughts, cant wait to see your next post tomorrow!!

Princess and Melly, how much longer in the tww are you guys? I hope we get some more BFPs soon too!! Melly, I have never heard of drinking grapefruit juice? What does it do? I have been using Fertilitea this last month and will continue to use it, as I used it when we conceived our daughter, and I definately notice more ewcm and energy to want to BD more often haha!

Alandsa, Hope to see you get a BFP in a few weeks too, sounds like you have all your bases covered as much as possible!!! 

AFM: we are getting ready to head to Paris for an extended weekend!!! Pretty excited, this will be our first big trip outside of Germany, all packed and ready...now just trying to decide if I should bring a handbag, handbag backback thing, or regular backpack haha! I hate trying to figure that stuff out!! I am gonna have a hard time sleeping, just cause I am so anxious about going!! At least I can enjoy some wine while we are there haha!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Good Luck Ex...I will be looking for your updates tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia CONGRATS!!! Looks to be a thick pink line--Looks even better with the cover off--woohoo!! OK now who's going to be #2...


----------



## Alandsa

Tiptoes - Awww how exciting!! I say handbag and backpack just to be sure lol have a fantastic time :)

AFM - FF has put my O date slightly earlier so means the timing of our BD was even better. Four days before, day of O, day after O :D so apparently I'm now 3dpo woohoo!

Feeling slight cramps / fluttery feelings in my uterus and almost like a tugging sensation below belly button?


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you all for the well wished :hugs: to all! When I went to bed last night, I felt really sick and woke up at 4am with heartburn, that's how my last BFP arrived! Here are 11DPO's pictures, I saw two lines one on of the tests but I think it was a nasty Evap :cry:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120302_092005.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-4.jpg


----------



## Alandsa

Ex i am sure i can see a line on the IC at the top - in the negative image??


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Ex i am sure i can see a line on the IC at the top - in the negative image??

That is the second line that I could see aswell hun but I think it's an Evap? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

tiptoes - not sure how it works:shrug: read about it i the main ttc forums. I just had 2 small glasses a day in the week running up to O. You get used to the taste eventually!

The main reason this cycle I had thought that there is no way I'm pg, is because my boobs dont hurt like last cycle:nope: I remember bending over the bath and omg the pain! 

Last night, I bend over the bath to swoosh the water, and got the pain again. They were then really sore all last night, so went to bed feeling quite hopefull :happydance: When I woke up this morning they felt ok, so back to thinking its negative again:nope: Until I stood up and they were really painfull again, had to put my bra on imediately to get some relief!

I decided to crack out a FRER, I think its -:nope: If I hold at it a certain angle in a certain light I thought I might have seen the faintest of faint lines, but then I decided I had line eye by this point!

It was still playing on my mind, so squeezed out a bit more pee, and used an IC. Again I thought I saw the faintest of a faint line, but DH was shouting me down to look after DS by this point as he had to leave for work. So it must have ben 15 or so mins before I could get back upstairs to take a pic. I can see it better on the photo than in real life, but with the time delay its prob just an evap:dohh:

I've started to get some cramps again today, if the b100 hasn't worked then AF is due tomorrow. 

I'm fed up of waiting now.


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Fingers crossed AF stays away for you tomorrow! :hugs: I have been cramping for the past few days now, AF is due Monday for me :( 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

heres the IC

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0166.jpg

dont know if you'll be able to see it its so faint, and like I said its prob an evap anyway:shrug:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex and Melly - i hate these evaps :( how do we know for sure? i suppose its just waiting to test another day is that right?

Melly - i cant actually see your test very well due to it being a bit blurry

AFM - FF has changed my O date so im now 3 dpo :) im sure it may move again depending on my temps later on but for now it means we BDd with good timing so FXd!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: I can't really see your test either as it's blurry :(

Alandsa: We don't know for sure if they are Evaps or not but..:shrug: I would have thought if mine was a real BFP then the FRER and other tests would have a faint line aswell? :wacko: Yay for 3DPO! You are in the TWW! :yipee:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - ahh yes i see, you might be right there.. lets hope not though, lets hope its a big juicy BFP :D

yey im so excited to be in the TWW, i thought it would never come! i really hope we can all get our BFPs! [-o&lt;


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I sure hope so! :D Would be great if we could all get a BFP and all be bump buddies! That would be amazing!! ;) I think my 2WW has gone quite quick as I have had you lovely ladies to spend it with :D


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Hmmm Ex, I think that I may see a line!! do you have a digi that you can use??? Geez these tests have to be so hard on us!! lol

Melly, I can't see your picture too well either as it is blurry! Can you post a cleaner pic?? I love looking at these and am praying for BFPs for both of you!!


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Hmmm Ex, I think that I may see a line!! do you have a digi that you can use??? Geez these tests have to be so hard on us!! lol
> 
> Melly, I can't see your picture too well either as it is blurry! Can you post a cleaner pic?? I love looking at these and am praying for BFPs for both of you!!

There was two lines there but I am not sure if it was an Evap or not. I don't have a digital, I am waiting until I get 2 definite lines before I get a digi as they are not cheap :( I know haha, I think if it doesn't happen this month, which I hope it does, that I'm not going to bother testing next time until AF is late :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

sorry think its because I had so zoom in so close to see it. If I didnt zoom as much I couldnt see it. 

this is a bit further out from this morning, but dont think its any better and cant really see it. The test is now dry and is hardly visable now. 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/smcd10.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

oh well, another Christmas baby it is then!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Can't really see anything from this end hun :hugs: I look forward to seeing the lines progress! :yipee: 

I just worked something out..from my last Pregnancy, I didn't get a BFP until about a week after my AF was due. If that's the case and I do have a low HCG, then I won't even get a proper BFP until 12th March!! Really hope this is the case! :dust: That's if AF stays away on Monday!!


----------



## monkeygirl72

Thought I'd say hello. I mc in november and got a sort of af in feb so started my 3rd round clomid. I got pg with the 1st round but mmc at 9 weeks:(
I am hoping I will be + this month as been really trying, folly scanning all good and tested +opk on CD9!! had bms nerely every day too with preseed!
I was sick on wednesday afternoon for no reason but the nausea has passed now and I was CD14 so too early for symptoms surely?? I do have short cycles and tend to ov early, around cd9-11 it seems.
The only thing that was slightly worrying was that the last scan although it showed that my 27mm folly had burst, the lining of my womb was a bit thin. This may be becuase i ov slightly earlier on than most.
Good luck everyone, please say hi and will keep you posted on any good news!


----------



## Excalibur

monkeygirl: :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:

Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: What DPO are you on now and when do you plan on testing? :dust:


----------



## monkeygirl72

hi, thanks!! im CD16, 7DPO. too early, but feeling very hopeful!!
the folly scans were soooo cool!!


----------



## Excalibur

monkeygirl72 said:


> hi, thanks!! im CD16, 7DPO. too early, but feeling very hopeful!!
> the folly scans were soooo cool!!

You're welcome :) Glad to hear you are feeling hopeful. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for a :bfp: I have never had a Folly scan so I wouldn't know :( Lol.


----------



## mellywelly

Excalibur said:


> melly: Can't really see anything from this end hun :hugs: I look forward to seeing the lines progress! :yipee:

Thanks ex, but I have to stop hoping now, and admit we haven't done it this cycle. Thought I would be OK about it, but feel kind of heartbroken. DH doesn't understand, he just wants me to stop testing as I'm costing us a fortune! Think he may be right, but for the wrong reason. Cramps are getting worse now, I just have to hope AF isnt heavy and painful. :cry: and looks like the b100 didnt work either.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww Melly, I am sorry that you are sad about this...I want to say to keep hope, but it sounds like you feel like AF is definitely coming?? :(


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Excalibur said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm Ex, I think that I may see a line!! do you have a digi that you can use??? Geez these tests have to be so hard on us!! lol
> 
> Melly, I can't see your picture too well either as it is blurry! Can you post a cleaner pic?? I love looking at these and am praying for BFPs for both of you!!
> 
> There was two lines there but I am not sure if it was an Evap or not. I don't have a digital, I am waiting until I get 2 definite lines before I get a digi as they are not cheap :( I know haha, I think if it doesn't happen this month, which I hope it does, that I'm not going to bother testing next time until AF is late :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooh two lines?? That could def mean BFP!!! I get my BFPs late too it seems, so there is definitely still a good chance!! Good luck lady!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> melly: Can't really see anything from this end hun :hugs: I look forward to seeing the lines progress! :yipee:
> 
> Thanks ex, but I have to stop hoping now, and admit we haven't done it this cycle. Thought I would be OK about it, but feel kind of heartbroken. DH doesn't understand, he just wants me to stop testing as I'm costing us a fortune! Think he may be right, but for the wrong reason. Cramps are getting worse now, I just have to hope AF isnt heavy and painful. :cry: and looks like the b100 didnt work either.Click to expand...

You are not out until the :witch: actually arrives though hun :hugs: I have had cramps for the past few days and felt like AF was coming but they have eased off a bit today. I know it's heartbreaking but don't give up hope until AF does show hun :dust: I give up a few days ago remember but everyone told me it's not over yet.. ;)


----------



## mellywelly

I think AF must be coming jacksonmummy, Af is due tomorrow if my LP has stayed the same, so I should have had a + by now if I was going to get one. Its a good job I have to go and pick DS up from school now, and force myself to get on with it, cause I feel like curling up in bed and crying. Don't normally feel like this at the end of the 2ww, just having a bad one this time.


----------



## Excalibur

melly: I didn't get a Positive with my last BFP until AF was a week late. Maybe it's the same for you this cycle? Can only hope :hugs: xxx


----------



## parisprincess

No one is out!! Remember ... there hasn't been any :witch: sightings so you're all still in!

I really hope you get your BFPs. :flower:


----------



## parisprincess

AFM -- my temps have shot up so much in the past two days! I hope its a good sign...

I also had high temps in October last year and ended up getting AF lol so who knows. I'm going to test on Sunday with an IC... very tempted to go out and get an FRER as that it what I used when I got my BFP. I really don't want to spend the money if its just going to be negative though. *sigh*


----------



## mellywelly

Paris have you got a link to a chart?


----------



## parisprincess

Sure... gimme a sec


----------



## parisprincess

Here we go :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3729c9


----------



## mellywelly

Now that's a good looking chart! You should put the link in your Sig box, l love to nosey at everyone's charts!


----------



## parisprincess

LOL thank you! I hope its a good sign but I hate that I had such a big dip at 2dpo! :growlmad:

I'll add the link to my sig :) just for you melly! :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

there we go lol ADDED! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Good luck with your testing on Sunday. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Thank you Ex! Same to you :dust: I hope your lines get darker!


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Thank you very much hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Maybe I will pick up ONE frer lol and use it Monday morning? :haha:

I have the cheapy tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I was going to test with those on Sunday... I've got the normal ones (I think they detect 20miu) and then I have the early ones that are supposed to detect 10miu.

Hmm... what to do, what to do!? :shrug:


----------



## parisprincess

We're almost nearing 1000 posts! Thats crazy :)

What a great thread ladies :hugs: I am so glad to have met all of you!

:dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Lol thanks Paris, that made me laugh!!

Got to go now, been summoned away for important business. Ds wants to play snap!


----------



## justnowttc

Oh goodness certainly can't stay away from this thread very long! Work loves to get in my way : / Thank you ladies so much for your words of support! I actually had a dream last night that I had already taken my last HPT and that it was negative. So when I woke up I was at least relieved I didn't have to do anything fancy to just pee before I went back to sleep (I'm a glutton for the sheets, I'd never get out of bed if I didn't have to work) so I totally flushed my FMU without even thinking about it until I shook myself from sleep for good this morning. Haven't drank anything or gone potty since around 830 this morning. Trying to wait for a few hours (heard you could reproduce FMU by waiting 4 hours... DEFINITELY don't think I'm going to make it past 1030... But I'm going to try my hardest! And I'm SO thirsty!) Thank you so much for the advice and support Alandsa, Melly, Excalibur and Dahlia.
Dahlia - Hope your exams go well. I know it can be hard to live in the moments of early pregnancy, fear out weighs a lot, but I wish you a very Happy and Healthy Nine... When are you planning a Dr visit? I've read that sometimes it helps to quell the fear to get pregnancy confirmed and the first visit taken care of... I don't know though, it may not be the best idea if you're in a vulnerable state.
Melly - I was afraid of evap lines, that's exactly why I haven't used 3 am wee before (except for today of course... maybe it was a sign from nature that I should just wait...?) I can't really tell for your test, but I'm staying positive for you, regardless of all your AF symptoms. If it's any consolation, I had what I thought were a TON of pregnancy symptoms, and then the closer to AF I got they all went away. Normally my BBs are incredibly sore before AF and during my pregnancy (which ended in m/c around November) but I have actually had the soreness in my BBs completely disappear, and what normally hurts doesn't phase me at all... I'm trying to stay positive about this, thinking maybe my body just hasn't quite registered yet and is still gearing up. I really hope AF doesn't show for you! I know it can be incredibly hard to keep hope so you do whatever feels best for you, but I'm sending all the best vibes your way. Future BFPs to you! 
Monkeygirl - I'm also TTC for the first time since my m/c. I wish you all the baby dust in the world. I've had irregular cycles since I started to m/c early December. Figured this was the best cycle to try on based on fertility factors being highest in the three months following a m/c. Best wishes to both of us, so sorry to hear about your loss.
Oh and thanks ladies for the discussion on EPO! I have pretty much desert style CM ALL the time, except for 4 random days this month and am always trying to find something to help ease the discomfort. If the witch casts her spell on me for the next two weeks I'm going to check it out!


----------



## Excalibur

paris: I say pick a FRER up and use it on Monday morning ;) 

melly: Have fun playing Snap with your Ds :D


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww Melly...I am praying that AF stays away from you!!
I didn't get my BFP with Jackson until the day or the day after my period was due!!


----------



## haileysmom

Can;t wait until everyone tests!!


----------



## parisprincess

You know, I just realised that I haven't updated the first post to include all our new ladies!

Will do that now. Sorry new ladies!!! :flower: Please let me know if I've missed you!!


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa: I sure hope so! :D Would be great if we could all get a BFP and all be bump buddies! That would be amazing!! ;) I think my 2WW has gone quite quick as I have had you lovely ladies to spend it with :D

aww yeah this really does help the waiting to fly past - i could easily spend all of my time here lol this is such a lovely thread too - so many lovely ladies - thank you :flower: :flower:

melly - im sorry i cant see anything but i think thats because the pic is blurry. im still hopeful for you FXd :hugs:

monkeygirl - loving the name :D welcome to our thread! im sorry for your loss :hugs: CD14 would be 5dpo for you is that right? might be a little early for symptoms but you never know. during my BFP cycle i started getting indigestion (which i never normally get) @ 5dpo and congestion :)

Paris - yey for adding your chart - i love a good nosey at them too :) your temps are looking fantastic! i would always start testing with a 10miu just to be sure?

justnowttc - sending :dust: to you too!! as for the EPO remember not to have it after O though as can cause uterine contractions :)

AFM - FF altered my O date and now Im 3dpo - yey! so will be testing 9th March @ 10dpo - might be a bit early but am going for it. FF might be a bit confused about my O date due to the temps so the 9th March could actually be 9dpo when i test. i got my BFP @ 11dpo last time but i know i wont wait til then, i cant stand the not knowing so i would rather test and know whether its a yes or no for that day lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: It sure is a lovely thread. All you ladies are great and so supportive! Thank you to you aswell :flower: :flower:

I'm so tired today! Been yawning all day and just feel drained! Still got mild cramps on and off but not too bad today :wacko: Feel like I could go to bed and sleep for a week! Lol!


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa: It sure is a lovely thread. All you ladies are great and so supportive! Thank you to you aswell :flower: :flower:
> 
> I'm so tired today! Been yawning all day and just feel drained! Still got mild cramps on and off but not too bad today :wacko: Feel like I could go to bed and sleep for a week! Lol!

:hugs: :hugs: :flower:

aww those symptoms don't sound fun but... could be a good sign :D FXd!!


----------



## parisprincess

I'm with you Ex! I have 4 hours left at work today and I'm already dozing off at my desk :haha: 

I had a hard time sleeping last night though -- was waking up every two hours or so.


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa: It sure is a lovely thread. All you ladies are great and so supportive! Thank you to you aswell :flower: :flower:
> 
> I'm so tired today! Been yawning all day and just feel drained! Still got mild cramps on and off but not too bad today :wacko: Feel like I could go to bed and sleep for a week! Lol!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :flower:
> 
> aww those symptoms don't sound fun but... could be a good sign :D FXd!!Click to expand...

They are not fun but if it's for a good cause then it will be worth it! Fxd! Hehe :D

I still have a small "lump" when I poke my lower abdomen, feels like Grissle then there is a "lump" type thing, I would really like to know what it is!! :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> I'm with you Ex! I have 4 hours left at work today and I'm already dozing off at my desk :haha:
> 
> I had a hard time sleeping last night though -- was waking up every two hours or so.

Aww, I hope those 4 hours pass by quick for you hun then you can rest :hugs: I didn't sleep overly well last night either, had chronic heartburn and felt really sick :(


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks!! :hugs: I don't work weekends so I'm very glad its Friday!! This week has felt soooooooooo long but it's actually gone by pretty quickly! 

Not that I am happy you had heartburn/were sick... but Im hoping its a good sign for you!!


----------



## Excalibur

Yay for the weekend! :yipee: Hehe :happydance:

I know what you mean hun, thank you. Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks for your support today, really needed it, not sure why I've been so down. 

Had these cramps for hours now, they are really painfull. They feel like they are right inside, kind of at the top of my foo is you understand what I mean?


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Hope you are feeling better hun, apart from the cramps of course. That sounds like the spot where a little something might "Implant" right? ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Lol, you make me laugh:haha:

Is 10 dpo not s bit late for implant? 

I've not had a real temp dip either, can you still get a bfp without an implant dip?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome monkeygirl! 

There was so much to catch up on today!

Aw Melly, I know cramping seems like it's a terrible sign, but you just never know. It's 50-50. I hope AF stays away for you and the b complex did it's job. I know you'll be testing again tomorrow if Af doesn't show. And yes, not everyone gets a temp dip. IN fact plenty of women do get temp dips, but aren't in fact pregnant. 

Paris, you're getting so close to testing! That dip you had is just a fallback rise, and it's totally fine. Your temps are climbing so that's nice : )

Alandsa, you got to skip ahead a few days huh? Why did FF push it back I wonder? Now that BFP is closer than before ; )

Ex- I have no idea what that lump could be. I remember with my pregnancy with DD, my stomach felt really firm before I tested. Don't know if that's the same though. That tidbit about your last BFP gives you some more room to test for your BFP! I hope it's coming up soon!

Justnow. I think I'll make an appointment for around 6 weeks to get my blood work done, or maybe I should go around 4 weeks. What do you ladies think about doc visit timing?

ps- I think I didn't do very well on my algebra exam, but my nutrition exam is later today and I have a good feeling about that one.


----------



## mellywelly

So did you test again today dahlia, was it darker?


----------



## Dahlia2007

I didn't test today. I could have this morning, but didn't. Maybe if I'm feeling a little more upbeat I'll test tonight on an IC. Tomorrow morning I'll do a $ test. 

Just feeling emotionally dumpy today.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia what are you going to school for?? Can't wait to see tonights test if you do an IC!!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Implantation can be as late as 12DPO but very rare, if what I read was correct! :haha: 

Dahlia: I'm always prodding my stomach at the moment to try and feel for things :haha: My lower abdomen feels quite firm at the moment. I really hope my BFP pops up in the next few days or so, to prove to me those other two faint lines I had wasn't false hope! Lol! Good luck with your Nutrition exam hun :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Currently I have my associate's in business management. Working on my bachelor's degree now, in which with my calculations, I'll graduate in about 5 years. lol.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

mellywelly said:


> Lol, you make me laugh:haha:
> 
> Is 10 dpo not s bit late for implant?
> 
> I've not had a real temp dip either, can you still get a bfp without an implant dip?

Keep your head up Mel! :) You aren't out yet!!


----------



## parisprincess

Excalibur said:


> paris: I say pick a FRER up and use it on Monday morning ;)
> 
> melly: Have fun playing Snap with your Ds :D

I went out on my lunch break and bought a 2-pack of FRER :haha: All because of you Ex! lol


----------



## parisprincess

mellywelly said:


> Lol, you make me laugh:haha:
> 
> Is 10 dpo not s bit late for implant?
> 
> I've not had a real temp dip either, can you still get a bfp without an implant dip?


melly -- the month I got my BFP I didnt have an implant dip! So it's defnitely possible to get a BFP without the dip. :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Dahlia2007 said:


> I didn't test today. I could have this morning, but didn't. Maybe if I'm feeling a little more upbeat I'll test tonight on an IC. Tomorrow morning I'll do a $ test.
> 
> Just feeling emotionally dumpy today.

:test:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Paris, so excited to hear about your results!!! :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

See what you ladies do to me! you made me do it! :haha:

love you all though! and now I'm in a better mood because of you all too!
About to make some red raspberry leaf tea to help the little bean out. 


I'm ready to see your test too Paris
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3360.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## B&LsMom

Jacksonsmommy LOVE the new pic!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia LOVE LOVE LOVE your new BFP pic too!!


----------



## parisprincess

Dahlia... YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your eggo is preggo :dance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

blakesmom said:


> Jacksonsmommy LOVE the new pic!!

Thanks!! That is me and my little fella over Christmas! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

YAY!!!!! Dahlia that is amazing!!!! Our very first BFP!!!!!
How many DPO were you when you got your definitive line???

YAY!!


----------



## lilblossom

OMG Dalhia...I knew you would feel better after another test...whooo hooooo


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - I got my BFP with what looked like an implant dip at 9dpo so not too late at all :)

Dahlia - awwwww congrats!!! Glad you are feeling better, I know it must feel a bit scary to be preggo again but hope you can allow yourself to enjoy it :) what does DH think?

Yeah FF moved my O date back one day after my temp today. It matches my other symptoms such as EWCM and high cervix too 

Do you know what my nipples are really dark blue / purple like when I had my BFP!?! I'm not sure if this was just because I was walking about topless drying off a bit of self tan spray (as you do lol)

Yey for more tests being bought hehe!!


----------



## silverlizard

Yay Dahlia... congrats!! :D


----------



## justnowttc

Well, as far as I can tell it happened ladies! See if you see what I see... https://[IMG]https://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii627/marylincasey/IMG_20120302_131856.jpg[/IMG]

Wait... Did that work? : /


----------



## parisprincess

I dont see a photo?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Can't see it Justnow! 

Thank you ladies for the congrats. It's still pretty new and fresh. Writing about it makes me feel better about being pregnant and makes it seem more real. Here are the stats

+OPK CD 16,17,18 (O-day)
-BD'd CD 14, 16 and 18 (O-day) didn't have ewcm, just a little creamy cm
-throughout the wait I had sporadic heartburn, but it wasn't very heavy at all
-lower backache pretty much every day since O
-period-type achy pressure at night, only towards end of TWW. tiny sporadic cramps throughout.
-Boobs did not feel heavy at all, although today 11 dpo, they do look a bit darker. I can see a few veins, but they're not too dark. 
-My Luteal Phase after D&C was only 9 days, so I took B-complex every other day starting from day of O during the next cycle. Either the complex worked, or my body regulated by itself. 
-Tested at 10&11DPO, both BFP

I really didn't think that I was going to get a BFP. With my last BFP I had a lot of strong symptoms. This time, not many.


----------



## mellywelly

well I'm signing off for the night. These cramps are still really painful, have been constant for hours now, and have also spread into the bottom of my back. I'm going to cuddle up with a hot water bottle and watch TV. Hope to see more BFP's tomorrow and hope that AF stays away!


----------



## justnowttc

Dahlia you keep great records! I hope things start to sink in for you, I feel like I'm in the same boat. I can't quite believe what's happening. Still trying not to get too hopeful until after I see/hear a heartbeat. Lost my first before I could even have a Dr visit. Sort of missing the fluster I was in the first time... But still incredibly excited... You could say it feels like shock. Hope everything turns around and your stress lightens and your joy blooms. 
I'm trying not to lose my mind here, but bought a digi to double check my FRER. Totally came up BFP!! Will take pics of both and try to upload again.


----------



## justnowttc

Okay well it looks like BabyandBump won't let me upload the link from photobucket... I'll try to put pics on my profile if I can figure it out...


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hope your cramps lighten up Melly. Enjoy your TV. I have to say that I cannot wait to do absolutely nothing this weekend since my two classes have ended. I'm going to watch tv and have some popcorn! 

Just now, how many DPO are you? I'm not even 4 wks yet. Congrats! I couldnt see your pic from before try again later to upload.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Di u have the pic on your computer. You can upload from your computer if u click GO ADVANCED then press the paperclip near the top of the menu bar and find your file to upload


----------



## justnowttc

Dahlia I'm 16 DPO today... Here's all my info... I haven't been able to do anything glorious like chart temps, etc but I started paying hardcore attention to my body...

CD 15-16 Believed this was my O time. BD'd every other day from end of AF to CD 16.
CD 17-20 Crazy tired all day, sore BBs and hormonal. Was SURE I was pregnant already. No BDing due to discomfort and exhaustion.
CD 20 First sign of EWCM I have ever seen from myself. BD'd just in case.
DPO 1-5 Still making a ton of symptoms in my head. Sore BBs, irritability, back pain.
DPO 6 Painful lower pelvic area ALL DAY. I mean all day. From start to finish. Every time I moved it hurt. Felt like a BUNCH of pressure. Closest thing I could compare it to is when the pain dwindles from a ruptured cyst (yeah I've had one, never diagnosed with PCOS however).
DPO 7 & 8 Cramps. Sharp jabbing pains all over lower pelvic area.
DPO 10-15 Took a ton of pregnancy tests. Feared AF arriving. Everything turned out negative even til DPO 14. Took a day off from testing to cherish last test.
DPO 16 Took FRER at 10:34 am with 2 hour wee (yeah, missed FMU so had to build up. waited as long as I could) BFP! Took CB Digi at 3:15 PM with whatever I had to pee with. After an antagonizingly long read... PREGNANT!

Still trying not to flip. Hard to believe it's real. BABY DUST TO EVERYONE. PRE-SEED if you don't have it already.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120302_131856.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7









twotests.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 17


----------



## parisprincess

Congrats justnow!!!


----------



## silverlizard

Congrats justnow!! Ahhhh, this thread is getting so exciting now, all these bfps! Can't wait til it's my turn... XD


----------



## Alandsa

Awww congrats justnow :D that's fantastic news!!! I'm loving all these BFPs :D

Who's testing next? Melly and Ex are you continuing to test? Is it Paris on Sunday?


----------



## parisprincess

I'm testing Sunday! :) or maybe Monday morning if I can hold out lol


----------



## Alandsa

Your chart looks really good. You have done so well not to test yet. As 2dpo looks like an implant dip?? Is that possible so early :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats again! Nice tests! Now I have a bump buddy!

Alandsa, I was thinking that Paris' dip was a "fallback rise," which usually occurs around 2-3 DPO, or early after ovulation. It's can happen, and I don't believe it's too significant, other than making us wonder why. lol.


----------



## Alandsa

Ahh I see, Our bodies do some strange things :)

Yey bump buddies for you both! How exciting!


----------



## B&LsMom

Clearly BFP's *justnow* but still super light @ 16DPO so for all of my POAS addict friends who are early testers--be patient--The witch is staying away and the BFP's should come ROLLING IN!!! I'm still a week away from Ov so show me how its done ladies!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

blakesmom! yo are so right, as long as AF isn't here the BFPs are fair game! Get ready for O! When are you starting OPKs? Are you doing OPKs?


----------



## B&LsMom

I use the Clearblue digis, but I might go to the dollar store and pick up a few cheapies to use also--planning on starting the OPKs on CD14 probably--and while I'm there I might grab some HPT's as I only have 1 FRER left LOL


----------



## Dahlia2007

Have you been pretty much O'ing on time? I know your O comes later than most.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dec it was CD15, and Jan/Feb it was CD18--And I have a forever long LP--darn long cycles!!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations justnow! Although I think it's possible you o'd nearer cd 20, so that would put you getting + at 12 dpo. Anyway it's positive !!!!! Have a h&h pg!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Yey for the new ticker Dahlia! When is your due date? :)

FF has moved my O day forward one day again lol do I'm still 3dpo lol

Woke up this morning and almost threw up!? Felt like that last night on an empty stomach, surely can't be a symptom this early? I wouldnt have even implanted at this stage if I was pregnant. Oh I am the worst at not symptom spotting lol


----------



## mellywelly

But symptom spotting gives us something to do in the 2ww, imagine how long it would seem without any 'symptoms'


----------



## Alandsa

Yey good old symptom spotting! Too right, I shall embrace it lol!

How you feeling this morning Melly?


----------



## mellywelly

So tested again this morning with a frer, drove myself crazy trying to see a line. Kept thinking if j angled it right there was something there, but in honesty, it's just wishful thinking. 

I've decided that's it now, no more testing, just going to wait for af. Still got cramps, and my boobs are still very tender. It's so cruel that my boobs can hurt this much and not have a bean inside.


----------



## Alandsa

Awww I'm sorry Melly :( I'm still hopeful for you though as they are promising symptoms. When would AF be due?


----------



## mellywelly

If my cycle has gone straight back to normal, and assuming b100 hasn't extended my lp, af is due today.


----------



## mellywelly

Considering how sad I felt yesterday, I'm surprisingly ok with it today.


----------



## parisprincess

Morning ladies :)

Sorry about the bfn melly. I'm hoping it's just a shy bfp and will show itself soon!
:dust:

I had a big temp dip today :( so looks like AF may be on its way. After my mc my LP was only 11 days so AF could show on Tuesday. If it dips again tomorrow I won't be testing :(


----------



## Excalibur

Paris: Yay for the FRER! :haha: :blush: 

Dahlia: Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :yipee: 

justnowttc: Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :flower: 

Alandsa: I'm continuing to test until AF arrives. :bfn: today :cry: 

melly: Sorry to hear about your BFN hun, I'm in the exact same boat! Cramps and sore boobs! I think these HPT's are being very mean to us! :nope:


----------



## Excalibur

12DPO :bfn:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120303_095757.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-5.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Ex are you sure there's not something on the top one? God my eyes are getting bad! I have constant line eye!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: I think that was just the dint where the line should be as I couldn't see any colour on it? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

I hate those bloody dints, they always give me a bit of hope!


----------



## mellywelly

Oh well ex, looks like we are cycle buddies again!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: I know what you mean hun :hugs: That's 3 times they have got my hopes up now! I won't be getting those tests again I don't think :wacko: Next time I'm just going to hold out until AF is late..if I can!! :dohh: I would love to be cycle buddies with you! Let's get those BFP's together!! :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Could my temp be lower because I slept with the window open a bit?


----------



## mellywelly

Or you could have a huge dip as it's 9dpo and an ideal day for implant?


----------



## mellywelly

And next cycle I will not test until day before af is due !!!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: I don't blame you hun, saves any heartbreak that way. I don't know wether to do a FRER tomorrow morning, day before AF is due or Monday morning when AF is due? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

why not wait til Tuesday, seems a shame to do it Monday morning, if af might turn up a couple of hours later. That way if it is a bfp it will be nice strong lines! Esp given how long it took you to get a + last time.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> why not wait til Tuesday, seems a shame to do it Monday morning, if af might turn up a couple of hours later. That way if it is a bfp it will be nice strong lines! Esp given how long it took you to get a + last time.

Good idea! I never thought of that :haha: I'll just test with cheap IC's until AF or BFP. Cramps are quite strong again today though and it really feels like AF is just around the corner! :cry:


----------



## mellywelly

Mine have suddenly settled down. Still got some pain in my lower back and kind of cramping at the top of my bum? Very strange!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Hopefully that is a good sign? Mine have eased off a little at the moment and my back isn't aching like it was this morning. Isn't is strange how our bodies react to things? Really baffles me sometimes LOL!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melly great idea about the FRER for Ex. After all that testing Ex, you could get what u want on Tuesday! I hope AF stay away for both of you. And Melly, at least u made it to the point you're at right now, free of AF. Your bodies replaying these tricks on you. It'd be great if your BFPs snuck right in there! 

Alandsa. Last pregnancy, I was nauseous on 1 DPO and 3 DPO. If its any constellation. I'll join right in on the symptom spotting. Lol. 
Duedate would be Nov 13, according to O date. 

Since I actually know my O date, is the doctor office going to go by that or LMP? 

Blakesmom at least u have ample time to implant. That's a big part of it right there.


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you hun :hugs: Just praying AF stays away on Monday now. Cramps are coming and going at the moment so don't know what to think! It would be good if me and Melly got our BFP's together, we could all be bump buddies. ;)

Good luck to anyone else testing soon :dust: Bring on the :bfp:'s! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats to you ladies...love the BFPs!!!!!!!!!!! I have had the most horrible severe cramps on the left side of my abdomen that radiates to my left hip. I have been sick and dealing with a cough and congestion, and everytime I cough the abdominal pain is excruciating! Don't know what that is???????? It's probably something bad... :(


----------



## Excalibur

I just went to the Bathroom and had a tiny spot of blood. AF is due on Monday so hope it's not coming early! Good thing is, I had exactly the same last time I got a BFP? :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> I just went to the Bathroom and had a tiny spot of blood. AF is due on Monday so hope it's not coming early! Good thing is, I had exactly the same last time I got a BFP? :wacko:

That seems like it could be a good sign! I hope this is your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I just went to the Bathroom and had a tiny spot of blood. AF is due on Monday so hope it's not coming early! Good thing is, I had exactly the same last time I got a BFP? :wacko:
> 
> That seems like it could be a good sign! I hope this is your BFP! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you hun, my cramps are getting worse aswell though? :wacko: I hope you are ok hun and hope it's nothing bad! :hugs: x


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Good Luck Ex...I hope that may be a sign for a BFP!!!

Aww Melly, hang in there...you are not out yet!! *hugs*

Baby dust to us all...
Paris, still excited to hear your results tomorrow!!


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy: Thank you hun, I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Evening all!:hi:

well after admitting defeat, I popped to the shop and bought myself a lovely bottle of vino :wine:

thought i better triple check and did my last IC I have 

this is an evap right? before I crack open the bottle! sorry about the hair, it had stuck to the bed and it was the only angle I could get it to show up at, and again really really sorry about the hair :sick:

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/cd11.jpg

hope you can see what I mean!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Evening :hi: Did the line come up within the time limit? If it did then it's not an evap :hugs: I can see exactly what you mean and from my screen, it looks kind of pink, does it have any colour in real life?


----------



## mellywelly

Its hard to tell, I did it before I got in the bath. Kept checking it whilst I was in, and was one of those can i see something or not things? Got out the bath and even looked at it through my glasses (never wear them) at a distance to magnify, and it just looks kind of darker on that bit to be honest. It was only really when I took the pic (I can see it better because of the zoom) that I though it looked like it had a bit of colour. Pic was prob about 20 mins after I took it. This is why I had to take my FRER apart this morning because I kept going back to check it and thinking there might have been the faintest of faint line there, but then it wasn't!


----------



## Dahlia2007

LOL Melly, I can tell your really sorry about that hair! :rofl:

But there does seem to be a bit of color in the line.... but if you say it was taken at 20 mins after, then I'm not sure you can trust it. 

:test: again tomorrow morning (what am I thinking, i know you will! lol) And wasn't your AF due today as well? and she's still staying away


----------



## mellywelly

but that could be the b100!

I just cant work out if I should drink the wine!!!!!!!!!!!! Its calling me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Hope you get a better result in the morning hun :hugs: I know how frustrating it is not knowing wether there is a line there or not, I always keep going back to my tests afterwards to see wether there is a line :haha: There never is lol! I really can't give you any opinions as wether to drink the wine or not. I know people who have found out they are pregnant later on and have drank at some point in their pregnancy, I guess what you don't know, won't hurt? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

The wine is open!

My pre-AF cramps are here, they normally last about half an hour and then she turns up. At least it will happen before bed, I hate it when she shows up in the night!

When we were having the MC I told DH that I thought we would end up with another Christmas baby, maybe I was right?


----------



## mellywelly

I've just been looking at some evap pics online. There was a FRER one, and it looked like a strong +, it was scary! will have to see if i can post it!


----------



## Excalibur

melly: I hope AF stays away! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

you too ex- hope your spotting was implant again!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> you too ex- hope your spotting was implant again!

Thank you hun :hugs: The spotting seems to have stopped now :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Aww Melly, I wish I could have a glass of that wine!!!! :thumbup: You are not out yet though--I just looked at your chart, it looks good and temp hasn't fallen yet. Do you usually have a dip before AF? 

Ex, thanks, I hope there is nothing bad going on too. It's just scary, they are pretty bad pains at times! I looked it up and I keep getting "implantation pain" as an answer, but I didn't feel this last time when I got my BFP. I am just not feeling hopeful for another BFP this month, right after my D&C. :cry: I think I want it too bad and I will be crushed when I get AF. If your spotting stopped that could have definitely been a good thing for you! FXed for you!!! :happydance:

I have had a particularly tough day. Our chromosome test on the baby we lost came back. There were no problems with the baby or chromosomes, all was normal--which is good news. They feel that it's a hormonal or progesterone issue for me, as we have tested for everything else, so as soon as I find out I'm pregnant again I have to start taking baby aspirin and progesterone immediately. What made me so sad was that my OB told me the baby was a little girl. I almost fell apart on the phone...:cry: I wish I had never known what gender the baby was, that was just so hard to hear. I guess that makes her more 'real' if that makes sense, and I felt so empty and sad that we never got to meet her. :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

babydreams, what thing to learn. That would make it so much for personal. I would be sad all over again. How far along were you? Is there always a "reason" for MC? My loss was at 8-9 weeks and they actually told me it was just something that happens when the fetus is just not built to last. To me that seemed like it would be a chromosomal problem. But they told me nothing was abnormal from the lab results. 

I think I would like to have my progesterone check during this pregnancy a few times. And I am going to continue to temp for a few more weeks in case I get "drop" in temp for some reason.


----------



## babydreams85

Dahlia2007 said:


> babydreams, what thing to learn. That would make it so much for personal. I would be sad all over again. How far along were you? Is there always a "reason" for MC? My loss was at 8-9 weeks and they actually told me it was just something that happens when the fetus is just not built to last. To me that seemed like it would be a chromosomal problem. But they told me nothing was abnormal from the lab results.
> 
> I think I would like to have my progesterone check during this pregnancy a few times. And I am going to continue to temp for a few more weeks in case I get "drop" in temp for some reason.

Thanks Dahlia, yes it was definitely too much to hear. I didn't ask, he just volunteered the information. There are just some things that you wish you never knew. :cry: 

I was 10 weeks when I started miscarrying and had the D&C. We found out the baby wasn't growing when I was 9 weeks and 5 days along, baby was only measuring 5 weeks and 5 days with a very weak heartbeat. 2 days later I started cramping and bleeding and went to the hospital, heartbeat had completely stopped and the baby was detaching...so I had the D&C that day. 

That is basically what he said...COULD be a hormone issue, progesterone issue, or it could have been "just one of those things." We did lab work, chromosome testing on us and on the baby, etc. All of that was normal, so we have ruled out several major things. I am glad for that in some ways, but in others it leaves me even more confused and upset. I wish we could KNOW exactly what happened, but the truth is we probably never will! OB said the progesterone and baby aspirin can't hurt, and it's easier than testing my progesterone levels for the next 6 months (they have to do it once a month to compare cycles)...so that's our plan for now. He said he feels (based on my testing and statistics) that I have close to an 80% chance of having a healthy baby next time I get pregnant (the same as a woman who has never had a miscarriage), which is good to hear, but I am still anxious. :wacko:

Congrats again on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!! FXed for a healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thank you.

You have a gameplan set up, so you're going to get your bfp! I was told also that I will have a high chance at having a normal pregnancy this time. I hope to God it is.


----------



## mellywelly

Cd1 for me.


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry that AF showed melly :hugs: 

I had another temp dip so AF is on her way for me too! I don't want to waste an FRER so I won't be testing today. On to next cycle!

:dust: to everyone :)


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams: Really sorry to hear about the pain hun :( Maybe it's just your body re-adjusting after the D&C? :hugs: I know what you mean about being crushed if AF arrives, sadly life isn't easy..I really wish it was though! Lol. Fingers crosed that AF stays away for you hun. My spotting started again this morning, got a funny feeling it's AF making her way through :cry: 

melly: Sorry to hear AF got you hun :hugs: I don't think I'll be far behind you! :hugs:

paris: Sorry to hear about your temp dip, hey, we can all be cycle buddies :D


----------



## parisprincess

Yay to being cycle buddies! :) 

I'm surprisingly ok with expecting AF. This was our first cycle trying after mc so I don't feel too bad. It can always happen this month!


----------



## Excalibur

I really don't know what to expect of my body at the moment, cramps keep coming and going? At the moment they have gone, spotting is less than this morning? Argh!!!! I just want to know one way or another! Lol!


----------



## parisprincess

Did you take another test this morning?


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah I tested and it was BFN? :wacko:


----------



## parisprincess

Hmm. I wish I knew what was going on. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm ok with af being here too, at least the b100 increased me to a 11 day lp. The pain this morning with af was unbelievable, never had anything like it, but flow is really light.


----------



## mellywelly

Paris, sorry you think af is on her way, I didn't bother testing this morning either, as didn't want to waste my last few. Ex, hang in there too, not quite over yet,!


----------



## mellywelly

Forgot to say that My temps are weird!


----------



## Excalibur

Paris: I would love to know what is going on right now. Thank you hun :hugs: 

Melly: I'm trying my best to think positive but at the moment, i'm confused. Still spotting but the cramps are on and off :wacko: I have decided to do a Frer in the morning if AF doesn't show. Getting some pain in the left side of my lower stomach, like twinges :shrug: Also urinating a lot more today!


----------



## silverlizard

Sorry AF got you, Melly... here's to March BFPs. Excalibur, still keeping my fingers crossed for you... :hugs:

Haven't really been keeping up with this thread so sorry if I've missed anyone else's news... the thread seems to be moving so fast right now, plus I've been a bit bleh the last few days... the miscarriage clinic wrote again telling me I could have an appointment at the end of May. Ugh. That's like three cycles off... I was kind of really hoping I'd be pregnant again by then tbh, and it would be nice to talk to someone and get some tests done before that. Can't believe they've put my appointment back by nearly three months, what on EARTH is that about?


----------



## Excalibur

Silver: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm losing hope as the Spotting is still there but it's getting more of it now.

Really sorry to hear that they are making you wait until May! Hopefully you will get a BFP in the meantime then you can tell them what you really think of them :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

hey everyone - i have been away for the weekend at a wedding reception but am back now - there has been so much going on in this thread.

Melly - im so sorry that AF has come and that you have had bad cramps :( are you okay? :hugs:

Ex - aww it sounds so confusing with the BFNs but hopefully its a late BFP like you had last time FXd!!

Paris - aww im sorry you are having temps dips :( im keeping my FXd that they will shoot back up for you

Silver - aww that is so rubbish that they have moved your date so far ahead - i would ring and complain and ask if you can be seen sooner. that really is bad. in terms of waiting time targets i cannot believe they would want to do this and would want to try and slot you in earlier?? another option is to make a complaint to PALS and see if they can offer alternative suggestions

AFM - i have been away on the soft drinks but i think this has meant that i didnt sleep well, also in a room with weird heating so my temp isnt very accurate today. i have still added it for today despite it being so high, i snoozed for a while and then got more reasonable temps but still not accurate, so am just going with the first temp and then recorded the factors that made it so high

i have been feeling slight nausea in the morning (when my stomach is empty) and very emotional, which could be down to how i am generally since MC but does seem quite OTT for me. i literally broke down crying in the breakfast room in the hotel this morning when i was looking at how cute this little baby was!! but things like that havent set me off before... took me by surprise and was a bit embarrassing


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Hope you had a lovely weekend with the Wedding Reception :hugs: I really hope it is a late BFP, I have AF like cramps today but it's just pink stuff. It's not leaking out, it's only when I check my Cervix (sorry tmi) :blush: I hope the emotions are a good sign for you hun :hugs:

We have just got back from my OH's mum's and shopping, we looked everywhere for a BBT but couldn't find one anywhere! We ended up getting a normal Digital Thermometer but not sure that does the same job? :wacko: Might end up having to order one online.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Sorry Melly, but at least now you know and you can start again in 2 weeks!! :) 
Paris, sorry about the temp dips, but hold hope...AF is not here yet! 

Alandsa, hope that your emotions are a good sign!! Hoping for our BFPs in the next couple weeks!!! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - ooh you are loving a bit of cervix checking these days aren't you ;) hehe! yes hopefully its a hide and seek bean!

aww no unfortunately you cant use a normal thermometer unless it goes to two decimal places? yeah they are cheap as anything on ebay :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I sure am :haha: Just intrigued how it acts around AF time. It's nice and high and soft at the moment which I believe might be a good sign but is not 100% trustworthy to check pregnancy, unless you have been checking it for a few months. I hope it is a hide and seek bean :D 

On the front of the thermometer box it says Accuracy +0.1 Degrees C/0.2 Degrees F. Not sure what that means? :shrug:


----------



## Alandsa

So I guess that it means that in centigrade it will round up to the nearest 0.2 degrees? So maybe 36.43 might get rounded to 36.40. That doesn't sound too bad then but sometimes ovulation can be as small as 0.2C I think

Yeah I wonder if the cervix would be open for AF but not sure. I have given up checking mine lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I'm really not sure about the temperatures etc as I have never used a Thermometer before. Do you have a link to a BBT which I could purchase? Then I don't get the wrong one? 

I'll have to check my Cervix again in the morning as AF is officially not due until tomorrow so maybe it might open then?


----------



## babydreams85

Well ladies, not sure what to make of this today. I am SO early--only 8dpo. I am a POASaholic though and I always start testing at 7. I am not convinced enough to say anything for sure. I am slightly afraid that the test is faulty or it's an indent, etc. or that it's just from left-over HCG from my miscarriage 4 weeks ago. 

There are 2 tests in each pic...the top one is from yesterday's FMU (an obvious BFN), the bottom one is from this morning--2nd morning urine after 5 minutes. I missed FMU because I had to go SO bad I didn't have time to get out the test lol. 


I will test again in the morning and see where it goes from there...:wacko:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - this is the cheapest one I found on a google shopping search

https://www.access-diagnostic-fertility.co.uk/bbt-fertility-thermometers-centigrade-display-87-p.asp

This is the cheapest I found on eBay inc postage (thats posted from uk)

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=370191553505&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=38843559784

All you need is for it to say BBT thermometer (as that will mean its to two decimal places) and I would get centigrade as that's what we are used to, although it doesnt matter which as a lot of charts are fahrenheit too.


----------



## Alandsa

Oh wow!!! I can actually see a line in both tests in that first pic!! :D congratulations!!

I can see a line in todays test in all photos!! It's not unheard of to get a line at 8dpo is it? :)

You won't have left over hcg or else you wouldn't have ovulated, as I understand

Does the line have colour to it or is it hard to see. It came up in the 5mins then that's good isn't it?


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams: That looks like a BFP to me. Can't wait to see tomorrows tests! :dust: 

Alandsa: Thank you for taking the time to find me some BBT links :hugs: I really appreciate it. I think I will order one, the only problem is, what if I miss CD1? :wacko: xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Ex my first cycle temping I didn't start until CD6--its fine to start later!


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom: Oh that's not too bad then. Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - No worries, glad to help :) yeah it doesn't matter if you miss CD1 as my last cycle I missed it too but you just start CD1 with your period info. So last year I used FF all year but just added period data (flow, days etc) and then you add the temps in when ever you want :)

Some don't even temp until after their period but I do just because I'm addicted lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I created an account with FF the other day but haven't put any information on it yet lol. I think tomorrow will be CD1 as the spotting is getting heavier and darker :cry: Was going to test with a FRER in the morning aswell but I think it will be a waste now. I don't think I would temp through AF as I would be scared of making too much of a mess :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Lol Ex! Well I don't temp vaginally (or twinkly as someone referred to it as lol) but temp orally and it has been fine. Much easier and cleaner too as I can just put it back on the side and use it again the next day

If you find that you always sleep on your back with mouth open then it might be best "twinkly" lol!

I'm also sorry to hear your spotting is getting heavier :( :cry:


----------



## mellywelly

ex - I couldn't get a BTT round here and was desperate to try temping the other month so just got one that was one point eg 39.7. It has worked fine for me, and shows when I've O'd.

Babydreams looks like we have another BFP!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mellywelly

some people take it the bottom way:shrug: really!


----------



## mellywelly

LOL I'm being a bit thick here, but how does my ticker know is cd1? I've not told it yet! I've just realised that I had a 28 day cycle!!!!! its normally 25!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I can't sleep on my back, as far as I'm aware, I always sleep on my stomach with my mouth closed :haha: I think I'm pinpointing tomorrow as CD1 depending how things go :cry: It's still not leaking but it seems to be getting darker :( I have just ordered a BBT from amazon ready :)

melly: We got a normal digital thermometer aswell but not sure what point it is as I have never used a Thermometer before. I have just ordered a proper BBT one from Amazon and it should arrive Friday 9th March. How do you temp hun? Orally or the other one? I need all the information I can get lol :blush:


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah I'm sure you will be fine for oral temping. I usually put it right underneath my tongue into the corner of the underneath so it's as far in as possible and have found it fine

Temping from the bum :shock: lol


----------



## mellywelly

Just orally, I'm a bit frigid and tend to not put things up my orifices:haha:

I take it as soon as I wake up, before getting out of bed. My thermometer keeps the last temp stored in it, and when I get up, I check what it was and plot it into FF, via my mobile.

I have found that if I have wine, the next day my temp spikes (prob why todays is high despite being cd1) 

If DS gets up in the night, I now tell DH he has to go otherwise it will mess my temps up!!!!:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I'll see how things go Orally, thank you hun :hugs: I wonder if I took my temp now with the Digital it would work out if today is CD1 or not! :haha:

melly: I'll just have to remember to take it each morning, I know how dopey I am in a morning :haha: Aww poor DH lol, I guess a girl has got to do what a girl has got to do though :D


----------



## Alandsa

It would be really hard to know what the temp meant. Some have such higher temps at CD1 than others. There is general guidance such as temps under 36.30 being your follicular / preO phase and above 36.30 being your luteal phase. But it's really what your temps look like compared to your other temps that matter

It also isn't just your body temperature but your body's _resting_ temp that you are using as this is the temp which best reflects the change due to hormones and also has many other variables controlled as you have just been asleep

FF have a great booklet that will help explain it all 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/ffhandbook.html

And check out their FAQ section too


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you for all your help and advice hun. It's really appreciated. I will have a read on FF and see what information I can gather before BBT arrives on Friday :haha: x


----------



## Alandsa

Glad to help :D I'm excited to see your chart. Have you added your period dates for the last couple of periods? I did that and it was helpful as it shows you on each cycle the earliest date and latest your period has come relative to that cycle


----------



## mellywelly

never thought to do that, I should really add my back periods too


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Ooo I didn't think of that :haha: I'll have to figure out how to upload it to here :o I haven't added any dates into it yet, my last cycle was normal but the one before that was before we found out we were pregnant so there would be a huge gap? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

my last cycle with the mc has made my stats weird too. 
All plotted in now. I thought I was really regular with O date and 25 day cycles, but as I put ones in further back, I'm not at all!


----------



## Excalibur

I'm just having a look on FF now but I have absolutely no idea what to do lol! :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

Have you gone into your chart. You just click on the date and then a list. Should come up of things you can enter. There is a tutorial on there too. I find the app on my phone easier to use than the actual web site.


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> Oh wow!!! I can actually see a line in both tests in that first pic!! :D congratulations!!
> 
> I can see a line in todays test in all photos!! It's not unheard of to get a line at 8dpo is it? :)
> 
> You won't have left over hcg or else you wouldn't have ovulated, as I understand
> 
> Does the line have colour to it or is it hard to see. It came up in the 5mins then that's good isn't it?

The one from today definitely has color, it's a pink line. The first one doesn't actually have a line at all, something with the pixels made that one weird. Trust me, I squinted, held it up to different lights, etc. LOL


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> babydreams: That looks like a BFP to me. Can't wait to see tomorrows tests! :dust:
> 
> Alandsa: Thank you for taking the time to find me some BBT links :hugs: I really appreciate it. I think I will order one, the only problem is, what if I miss CD1? :wacko: xx

Thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up until the line gets darker!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Have you gone into your chart. You just click on the date and then a list. Should come up of things you can enter. There is a tutorial on there too. I find the app on my phone easier to use than the actual web site.

Yeah I'm on the chart bit now hun, I'll have a browse through the different options and see what it said, I don't think I'm quite at CD1 yet but I really have no idea, i'm confused at the moment what's going on lol! If I can't work the site then I'll track it on my phone x


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> ex - I couldn't get a BTT round here and was desperate to try temping the other month so just got one that was one point eg 39.7. It has worked fine for me, and shows when I've O'd.
> 
> Babydreams looks like we have another BFP!!!!!!! Congratulations!

Thanks, I sure hope so...:wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> my last cycle with the mc has made my stats weird too.
> All plotted in now. I thought I was really regular with O date and 25 day cycles, but as I put ones in further back, I'm not at all!

Yes FF gets really confused with a miscarriage. You would think it would be easier as they actually have the option to choose "miscarriage" on the Specifics tab. It completely screwed my cycles up because I had a "68 day cycle" with the MMC. :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> babydreams: That looks like a BFP to me. Can't wait to see tomorrows tests! :dust:
> 
> Alandsa: Thank you for taking the time to find me some BBT links :hugs: I really appreciate it. I think I will order one, the only problem is, what if I miss CD1? :wacko: xx
> 
> Thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up until the line gets darker!Click to expand...

You're welcome hun. I look forward to seeing the lines getting darker :D


----------



## silverlizard

babydreams, that test looks really promising to me! Keeping everything crossed that it gets darker, but it looks like a positive alright. :D


----------



## babydreams85

silverlizard said:


> babydreams, that test looks really promising to me! Keeping everything crossed that it gets darker, but it looks like a positive alright. :D

Thanks! We will see in the next few days, and I will post my tests!


----------



## mellywelly

The app on my phone is a ff one, it's just a lot simpler than the main web page.


----------



## Excalibur

melly: I'll give the app on my phone a go, see how things work out.

My "spotting" has calmed down again now! I'm really confused, would rather it just make it's mind up as to wether it's coming or going! :nope:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - don't worry about MC stats because you tick the symptom 'miscarriage' for the first day of your MC and that will tell FF that it's not a normal cycle

Plus when you analyse data you can tick which cycles to include or not, do you can exclude the MC cycle as it will have a longer luteal phase obviously 

As for adding the link to your chart. On the FF chart page at the top there are a number of headings. Click 'sharing' then click graphical ticker. You can set up a ticker. One is like mine and the other is like Mellys. See if that works and if not I can explain it more :)

Also the app is loads easier to use for data entry but I like to go to the website to look at my graph and to use the data analysis features :)

Melly - oh that's interesting, it just helps then to know what the range is for AF. It shows up in the row that is called 'stats' under your chart


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry Melly about AF. I know it's not what you wanted, but in two weeks you'll be at it again! I looked at your chart and it didn't seem to notify you that AF was on her way, no big drop. <-- and reading more I found out your wine caused that ; )

Alandsa, Your symptoms are sounding good. It must ave been nice to get off to a wedding. You are cracking me up with this "twinkly" talk. 

Ex, yeah I would make sure to get a BBT therm, and read up : ) I do like my FF iphone app. 

Silver- nice to hear from you, though I'm sorry they couldn't get you in to an earlier appointment. I wonder if there are any natural things you could try in the meantime, before your appointment.. have you researched anything at all?

Babydreams!!!! Those pictures look great! Are you sure on O date? I felt the same way with my light + at 9 DPO, and I just tested again today and it's gotten darker yet. So I'm going to say congratulations! :flower:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> The app on my phone is a ff one, it's just a lot simpler than the main web page.

I have it too...works well and yes very easy to navigate


----------



## babydreams85

Dahlia2007 said:



> Sorry Melly about AF. I know it's not what you wanted, but in two weeks you'll be at it again! I looked at your chart and it didn't seem to notify you that AF was on her way, no big drop. <-- and reading more I found out your wine caused that ; )
> 
> Alandsa, Your symptoms are sounding good. It must ave been nice to get off to a wedding. You are cracking me up with this "twinkly" talk.
> 
> Ex, yeah I would make sure to get a BBT therm, and read up : ) I do like my FF iphone app.
> 
> Silver- nice to hear from you, though I'm sorry they couldn't get you in to an earlier appointment. I wonder if there are any natural things you could try in the meantime, before your appointment.. have you researched anything at all?
> 
> Babydreams!!!! Those pictures look great! Are you sure on O date? I felt the same way with my light + at 9 DPO, and I just tested again today and it's gotten darker yet. So I'm going to say congratulations! :flower:

Thanks! 

Yes pretty sure about O date, it couldn't possibly have been earlier than that day at least! Last Saturday the 25th I got my first positive OPK in the afternoon. The day before it was negative in the afternoon. OPKs stayed positive Sun afternoon and Mon morning, and by Mon night they were neg. My temp dropped Saturday and spiked on Sunday (and stayed up after Sun). So FF says I O'd Sat, and I tend to agree lol. 

I can't wait to test tomorrow but I am also very nervous about it!!! :wacko:


----------



## B&LsMom

Finally made it to the dollar store to get some cheapie tests and OPK's--For some reason I find it so embarrassing to buy those there but Oh well hopefully that was the first and last time LOL


----------



## Dahlia2007

blakesmom said:


> Finally made it to the dollar store to get some cheapie tests and OPK's--For some reason I find it so embarrassing to buy those there but Oh well hopefully that was the first and last time LOL

omg blakesmom, I was in the $ store today too, and while standing in line I saw some pregnancy tests next to me. I actually stroked it while it was hanging there on the rack, like I thought of purchasing it or something. Then I thought how stupid I must have looked to others there. Just shows how much I feel pregnant! lol

But yeah, I sort of felt silly buying HPTs from there, but oh well! I have major issues buying expensive things, so $ store as just as good.


----------



## B&LsMom

If three years ago someone would have told me I would be buying HPT's @ the Dollar Store I wouldn't have believed them--I thought that was for trashy people--Little did I know about TTC and how quickly it can all ad up month after month!! I tried to hide them in my shopping basket even which probably draws that much more attention to it LOL--Does your dollar store have them near the checkout?!? I had to even circle around a few times to wait for the aisle with the HPT's to be "clear" so no one was around me when I was getting them :blush:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm confused. My temp is still high? What's going on???
Any news from todays testers????


----------



## parisprincess

Melly I had a cycle where my temps stayed high until the last day of AF and then it started to drop. Not sure what it means though :/


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you so much for your help and advice, It's really appreciated. It's just that I would rather get used to it all now before we start trying again and then I'm not confusing myself on the last minute :haha: 

Dahlia: I ordered a BBT Therm from Amazon last night, should be here on Friday. :D

I tested with 3 tests today, two were Negative and FRER was a very bad Evap! (White Line) Came up before the 3 minute mark! I thought it was Positive but no...tricked me again! :cry:


----------



## parisprincess

My temps rose a bit today but I still don't feel comfortable testing :/ if my LP stays at 11 days, then AF is due tomorrow. If it goes back to my usual 14 days, AF won't show until Friday. If it doesn't show by Friday, I guess I'll test on Saturday? :shrug:


----------



## parisprincess

Sorry about the nasty evap Ex :hugs: Is the spotting gone?


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Hope AF stays away for you hun :hugs: Thank you :) Nope, still spotting :( xx


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - sorry for the evap :( I imagine that was a horrible trick :( yeah it's best to get used to FF early and gives you something to play with whilst you are waiting lol have you managed to do anymore with it?

Melly - I think my temps stayed elevated during my MC bleeding but maybe this can happen for a while after too? 

Paris - good luck for testing. Sorry it's not clear how many days you need to wait, it must be frustrating. Would that be the same for all of us after MC?


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you hun, they are nasty things!! :( I have entered some details into FF but I have no idea if it's right or not. Going to try and put it in my signature and see what you think :wacko: Looks strange as I have no temps on the graph :haha:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa I can tell you really took time to help Ex with FF. Way to go! : ) thats what we're all here for and that why I love y'all! 

Ex I don't get how you have so many "evap" lines. it's not fair! 

Melly, I'm not sure what the high temps mean. You didn't have any more wine did you? Lol
Paris, Your chart doesnt look bad. Maybe test in the middle of those two different dates?


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: I know hun, it's really not fair. I can upload a picture if you want to see if you can spot it? Alandsa really helped with my chart, I have put it in my Signature but there's not much to it :haha: That's why I love BnB. All you ladies are so lovely and helpful :hugs:

I'm going for a walk to the Dentist now, see if I can get registered and get an appointment. Be back soon :D


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - nahh it looks fine without any temps, i did that for about a year lol! at the moment your temps are in Fahrenheit so check what your thermometer will measure in :)

yey for your chart in your siggy - i love it :happydance:

yeah post a piccy of your test so we can have a look - its really rubbish that you keep getting evaps. i remember reading something about the amount of time you hold the test into the wee and whether that could cause evaps? i think i read it on peeonastick.com

oh and have you actually started as CD1 i thought you were just spotting? FF likes you to wait til you are having proper flow before it counts you as having CD1? you never know you see, you could just be having breakthrough bleeding FXd!!

I have my cousin coming round to see me for lunch so will be nice to catch up with her. im hoping i dont randomly burst out crying again at the sight of a baby like i did yesterday :wacko:

my FF is finally starting to give me points in that pregnancy symptom estimator or what ever its called, feels like im getting closer!

I have got lots of creamy CM everyday and feeling slightly queasy when i wake up each morning like i feel all empty and queasy, strange! im looking out for symptoms such as strong smelling wee as that was a major sign for me last time :) i keep having a sniff after i have had a wee :haha: but i remember that last time i could just smell it whether i tried or not lol :wacko: anyway... thats nice for you all to know hehe!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Congrats Babydreams!! That test looks great!

Paris, I am shocked you are able to hold off on testing...I know I wouldn't be able to ! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you hun :D I have been trying to figure out how to centre my signatures but I haven't figured that out yet lol! 

From what I read last night when I ordered my Thermometer, I think it's in Degrees Celcius?

With the FRER I only held it on for 5 seconds as that's what it says to do on the Instruction Leaflet? :wacko: It really is strange! 

I did put Spotting into FF but it automatically decided it was CD1? I think it's still spotting as it's not actually leaking and it's like a pink/orange colour :blush: What is the maximum days Breakthrough bleeding can be? This isn't a normal AF, it's quite confusing!

Hope you have a lovely time with your cousin this afternoon and hope you don't get too emotional, I know the feeling though :hugs: Yay! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

14DPO HPT Tests *Evap on FRER* :(

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120305_100742.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-7.jpg


----------



## parisprincess

jacksonsmommy said:


> Congrats Babydreams!! That test looks great!
> 
> Paris, I am shocked you are able to hold off on testing...I know I wouldn't be able to ! :)

LOL I'd hate to test today, see a BFN and then get AF tomorrow! 

And I've used soooo many tests in the past, I really don't want to waste any more. I've waited this long already, what's a few more days? :haha:

What's bothering me more is that I don't know when to expect AF! :growlmad: After mc, my LP went to only 11 days when I was usually 14. So I'm not sure if it'll go back to normal this cycle or stay at 11 days. I hate not knowing when to expect AF! 

I'm sort of feeling crampy though, so I think she might be coming tomorrow. I normally never get cramps, but first cycle after mc, I was cramping a few days before so this seems right.

Guess I will just :coffee: lol

When will you be testing???


----------



## babydreams85

Well Ex, you are not the only one who gets the evaps! This morning's FRER was a BFN for me. :( So, the test yesterday was a false positive or evap. I was suspicious with it only being at 8dpo. Oh well, I am still early, only 9dpo today, so I'm not out yet. I will keep testing!!!!


----------



## parisprincess

Oh Ex! I do see the evap on the FRER. I also think I see something on the last ic?

You must be so confused! I'm confused for you! Maybe you make an appointment with your doctor and get bloods done?


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams: Oh no! :nope: Really sorry to hear you got an Evap aswell! :( Fingers crossed for that BFP! It's still early days for you yet! :D :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Oh Ex! I do see the evap on the FRER. I also think I see something on the last ic?
> 
> You must be so confused! I'm confused for you! Maybe you make an appointment with your doctor and get bloods done?

It was one hell of a nasty Evap! I thought it was my BFP at first until I looked closer and it was stark white! :cry: I don't think they will do blood tests yet because of the "Spotting" I really don't know wether to class this as AF or not? :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> babydreams: Oh no! :nope: Really sorry to hear you got an Evap aswell! :( Fingers crossed for that BFP! It's still early days for you yet! :D :dust:

Thanks Ex...I know you definitely understand how frustrating it is! lol 

Hopefully the witch won't be coming for either of us!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> babydreams: Oh no! :nope: Really sorry to hear you got an Evap aswell! :( Fingers crossed for that BFP! It's still early days for you yet! :D :dust:
> 
> Thanks Ex...I know you definitely understand how frustrating it is! lol
> 
> Hopefully the witch won't be coming for either of us!!!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

You're welcome hun. I definetly know how Frustrating it is! Had about 3/4 of them this cycle now! Really annoying!! 

I hope the :witch: stays away for us both aswell hun :dust: :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Well... I remember earlier in this thread, silverlizard had those few days of spotting and then AF came on full force. I'm not saying that is whats happening with you, but maybe she can help shed some light on this? :shrug:

I wish I had a crystal ball that would tell us what is going on! lol


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Well... I remember earlier in this thread, silverlizard had those few days of spotting and then AF came on full force. I'm not saying that is whats happening with you, but maybe she can help shed some light on this? :shrug:
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball that would tell us what is going on! lol

That could quite possibly be what is happening with me but I never spot 2 days before AF is due :wacko:


----------



## parisprincess

I hate how the mc messes up our cycles!! :growlmad:


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> I hate how the mc messes up our cycles!! :growlmad:

So do I hun :growlmad: I think the :witch: is here :cry:


----------



## babydreams85

blakesmom said:


> If three years ago someone would have told me I would be buying HPT's @ the Dollar Store I wouldn't have believed them--I thought that was for trashy people--Little did I know about TTC and how quickly it can all ad up month after month!! I tried to hide them in my shopping basket even which probably draws that much more attention to it LOL--Does your dollar store have them near the checkout?!? I had to even circle around a few times to wait for the aisle with the HPT's to be "clear" so no one was around me when I was getting them :blush:

Haha, I do the exact same thing when I go to the dollar store. I wanted some so badly this weekend but there was 100 people in there and everytime I went down the aisle somebody would be standing there. :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

parisprincess said:


> I hate how the mc messes up our cycles!! :growlmad:

:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> I hate how the mc messes up our cycles!! :growlmad:
> 
> So do I hun :growlmad: I think the :witch: is here :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no...so sorry Ex...:cry:


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams: Thank you hun :hugs: I think she is, will just have to see if it carries on how it is :cry:


----------



## parisprincess

Im sorry Ex! 

Stupid :witch:! 

Grrrr. Someone needs to push her off her broom :haha: She looks so smug flying on her broom. Look at the smiling face!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Babydreams oh no! You still have time, 9 dpo is still really early. Could have been a glimpse of what's to come. 

Paris, yes it is such a frustration not knowing what's going to happen. But I hope that your LP has lengthened anyways, but maybe you'll just never know because you might get what you want. I had cramping, but small ones. But they weren't AF type cramps...

Ex, I'd keep note of the spotting, but the first day of real flow should be CD 1. Hoping she stays away. 

I just made my first appointment to get bloods done, but that's two weeks from now as I'm only 4 wks.


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Thank you hun. Yeah she definetly needs pushing off her broom! 

Dahlia: Thank you hun, I have kept note of the spotting but it got heavier today so I'm classing today as CD1. Had to put "Protection" in just incase :blush: 

Good luck with your blood tests in 2 weeks hun. Gosh, everything is 2 weeks with this Pregnancy malarky!! :nope: Lol!


----------



## Alandsa

*Ex *- thats rubbish that FF counted it as CD1, maybe it does it when your chart is new without other data in?

as for centering, you just highlight all of the text code that you want to centre and then click the button in the bar above the text box that has lots of lines, like in Word which will either justify it to the left, right or centre. It looks like lots of lines on top of each other underneath fonts (thats where it is now im writing this anyway)

if you have centigrade then you can change your FF chart settings to centigrade somehow in your settings i think. 

mm it is really strange that you keep getting evaps :cry:

i dont even know how long breakthrough bleeding can be, but apparent;y can happen when you are pregnant but at the time your period would have been due. some have actual periods dont they?

With the FRER I only held it on for 5 seconds as that's what it says to do on the Instruction Leaflet? :wacko: It really is strange! 

thank you :hugs: yes had a lovely time with my cousin and kept needing a wee all the time ha so hope its a good sign or maybe i have a problem lol

*babydreams* - aww hope you are okay! so sorry that the line has disappeared. sometimes the tests arent actually the same sensitivity s seeing as you got one so early maybe you tested with a very sensitive test?

*Paris* - aww hope you are doing okay waiting, im hopeful for you! yeah cramps can also be a good sign, i had cramps with my BFP


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: If I remember correctly, it's actually classing today as CD2 as I put spotting in for yesterday and today? :wacko:

Oohh thank you!! I think I managed to centre it with your help! :hugs: 

I'll have a look on FF and see if I can change the Thermometer degrees etc to Celcius. 

Yeah it's really strange that I keep getting evaps but I have decided, this cycle I'm not testing until AF is late, then I'm going to use a £1 test as that is what I used last time I got my BFP and I don't think I have ever had an Evap on one of those. 

Yeah I have heard that some ladies have periods whilst they are Pregnant but I think this is actually AF as they feel like AF cramps, although they have eased a little now as I had some Paracetomol. I don't know wether to take an Evening Primrose Oil tablet with my Pregnacare or not? :wacko: 

Glad you had a lovely time with your cousin hun, needing a wee a lot is a good sign! Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

oh yes you're right its CD2 now, still strange seeing as you put in spotting. oh well, if it turns out not to be you can amend it :)

yeah maybe get one of those £1 tests and see what they do. so when do you think you should be late? mm im not sure about EPO yet just incase you might be pregnant, do you usually have them to ease PMT? you should probably know either way in a couple of days hopefully

hehe yep lots of wees for me and i keep sniffing them lmao! :haha: but dont think its the same as last time. im not sure when to test i feel like i want to start testing soon just to make me feel like its getting close lol


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks Alandsa! I'm doing great actually -- don't really mind waiting :) It's only a few more days. I was really excited to test before, but as soon as my temps dropped... it completely changed my mind! 

If AF shows, I got a two pack of FRERs for next month! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Today would be CD1 not CD2, can I amend it back to CD1? :wacko: Sorry for all the questions, I'm new to FF and don't have a clue where to start :haha: 

If today doesn't end up being CD1 then tomorrow will be classed as late, but I definetly think today is CD1, will know for sure later when I go to "change" :blush: I normally have Paracetomol to ease PMS yeah as they get quite painful :(

Nothing wrong with sniffing your wee :haha: If it's a sign then go for it ;) Start testing whenever you feel you are ready hun :hugs: Good luck and keep us informed :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Paris - thats so good that you dont mind waiting :) but to be honest your temp hasnt really dropped that much at all and its actually gone back up :) could it be an implantation dip seeing as its 10dpo too?

yes of course you can amend it. so add today as menses 'light / medium' or which ever it is and then you can add yesterday as spotting and see if that changes it

there is another more complicated way to change it if the above doesn't work:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/How-to-change-your-cycle-start-date.html

i can talk you through it if it gets a bit confusing, took me a while to understand how to do it :)

aww that doesn't sound fun to need painkillers for AF, is it any worse after MC?

I'm wee sniffing a plenty here, almost as bad as your cervix checking :haha: i feel like they should do a smiley of someone checking their cervix lol

well im 5dpo today and last cycle i noticed what might be a implantation dip around 9dpo so hoping something similar again this time then (or earlier would be even better lol) will definitely test of if see a ID but might actually start at 7dpo just for getting into the flow of it :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Sorry Ex!!....Darn witch!!!

Paris, I think I am going to wait until early next week. I tend to not get a BFP until very close to expected day of period. I say that now, but who knows if I will cave and test earlier ! lol


----------



## Alandsa

ooh our thread name has changed - good idea :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you hun, it's gone back to CD1 now :D I have always needed painkillers for my AF as I get severe cramping, it's awful! I must say though, since MC they haven't been half as bad :wacko: 

Haha I don't think I'm going to bother checking my Cervix anymore, doesn't really achieve anything for me :haha: Has your sniffing sense increased yet? ;) 

I hope you get a nice Implantation dip hun :dust:

I just took my "protection" out and there was hardly anything there! Had what looked like EWCM on it, it was stretchy :blush:

jacksonsmommy: Thank you hun :hugs: I don't know what is going on with my body at the moment :haha: Not sure wether it's the actual witch or not :shrug:


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur said:


> parisprincess said:
> 
> 
> Well... I remember earlier in this thread, silverlizard had those few days of spotting and then AF came on full force. I'm not saying that is whats happening with you, but maybe she can help shed some light on this? :shrug:
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball that would tell us what is going on! lol
> 
> That could quite possibly be what is happening with me but I never spot 2 days before AF is due :wacko:Click to expand...

It's never happened to me before either, and definitely not starting early and going on for days like that... it was really weird. I guess after a loss your cycles can be a bit strange for a while.

So sorry the witch got you anyway... here's hoping for this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Alandsa said:


> ooh our thread name has changed - good idea :)

LOL you caught me! :haha: I tried to sneak that in there.


----------



## Excalibur

silver: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm not sure wether to class it as the witch or not at the moment :wacko: It's really strange!! 

paris: Yay for the name change! :happydance: Hopefully we'll be blessed with a Miracle for my birthday next month :happydance:


----------



## justnowttc

Ex - All those evap lines have to be excruciating! I'm so sorry dear. Tried to read as much as I could of the thread from the weekend - did AF ever fully come for you or are you still testing? I had AF symptoms up to 16DPO when I FINALLY got a BFP... Maybe you could just be gearing up??

Paris - BABY DUST ALL OVER THAT STICK YOU'LL WEE ON! Kudos on being able to wait. I used 6 different pregnancy tests before try #6 came up positive. Way to not blow all your money on pregnancy tests ; )

Babydreams - sorry to hear about your loss before. I too suffered a m/c at 10 weeks. Found out that the "sac" had never grown passed 6 weeks, possible blighted ovum. Can't believe you got evap lines on BOTH tests! Don't let FRER fool you, I didn't test positive until 16 dpo myself.

Alandsa - I'm so glad you mentioned strong scented wee! I've been FREAKING out lately because all the pregnancy symptoms I was sure I was feeling have completely disappeared. Even the bloating... But I still have strong wee even though I'm drinking bottle after bottle of water. Phew... at least there's something else to calm my fears... Besides clean undies.. Thanks again!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Paris, I'm not totally sure, but you might be able to qualify that dip of yours as implantation. I am waiting for you to test! but I completely understand your need to wait. 

Alandsa, I always have a hard time checking my cervix. I haven't checked it in a while. I'm glad you had fun with your cousin. I would love to see my cousin, but she lives 5 hours away : ( Lots of weeing is good! 

Ex- I want to know what's going on with your cycle! At least the flow has haulted.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Justnow, you need a ticker so we can keep track! lol
I know it's early, but I don't feel many symptoms : /


----------



## Alandsa

*justnowttc*- yey for strong smelling wee! yes like you say, even when you drink lot of fluids you still have it. i wonder if its hormones that causes it. i keep thinking i have it but i will know it if / when it comes again :)

as for preg symptoms coming and going, they tend to do that a bit anyway some say? why are our bodies so confusing lol

*Paris *- yes i caught you lol there is no sneaking a name change up on me :haha: what a great idea though so we can all stay together :hugs:

*Ex *- well less AF pain is something good that has come of such a heartbreaking time. lol have you not found much difference in your cervix? tbh i usually find the most difference around O time. if you look at my chart you will see it seemed quite a good indicator. but the rest of my cycle i dont bother checking. 

lol no the sniffing sense seems about the same, think i am just imaging things though but hopefully when the smelly wee comes i will know it lol

i nearlly cried again a minute ago looking at a nice photo - wtf?? :wacko: either Im going mad or full of emotions lol

thats great news that your AF isnt really here - im cautiously excited for you hun! FXd!! :dust: that it is the hide and seek baby! oooh speaking of which i think i saw a smiley for that ........ :argh:


----------



## justnowttc

Oh Ex just read about the AF. Sorry love. Baby dust to the next time! You are all champions you beautiful women who keep the faith. I mean you too Melly and Paris (although I'm still holding out super hope for Paris ;)) 

Does everyone on here who is ttc and haven't gotten their bfp use Pre-Seed? I do completely vouch for it! Pretty sure the DF and I only got to DTD the day of/before O since I had it so miscalculated. Still wound up with a BfP, always used Pre-Seed for the BD'ing this cycle as well. Sorry if I'm singing a tune you already know all the words to...

THANK YOU Alandsa and Dahlia for the advice. Still losing my mind, but on a positive note now... Considering this pregnancy like the U.S. Justice System considers criminals... Healthy until proven otherwise!

Oh and Dahl I'm finally at 11 posts (including this one) so I just started trying to find a siggy! The last one I got didn't fit :( Finding my own RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Excalibur

justnowttc: Evaps are awful! Definetly put me off being a poasaholic :haha: If what I have now is AF, it's a very strange cycle, I started spotting on Saturday and still have it today but it got a bit heavier today but there's not enough to wear protection? :wacko: I'll do another test when the bleeding stops just to make sure :) I have never used Pre-seed.

Dahlia: I want to know just as much as you do hun, it's really strange! Hopefully by tomorrow we will know something one way or another.

Alandsa: Yeah I suppose something good did come out of a bad situation. I have to be greatful for that I suppose :) No I didn't find much difference in my cervix apart from hard/soft etc and the odd couple of times it went really high so I could just about reach it but that's about it. Lol :wacko: Hope your super smelling sense comes soon, I can't wait to see your BFP :dust: Thank you hun, yeah It doesn't feel/look like proper AF so I really have no idea what is going on, it's only today that is was due though so maybe tomorrow it might be heavier? :shrug: Wow, cool emotion.. :argh:


----------



## mellywelly

ex - my AF is not normal for me either. Its really light (TMI coming up!) about half a tampon all day. Just changed it after bath and I have all EWCM attached to it! My boobs still hurt, normally they might hurt in the run up to AF, but not once shes here. and then there are my high temps too. Just want to get back to normal!

We use conceive plus.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> ex - my AF is not normal for me either. Its really light (TMI coming up!) about half a tampon all day. Just changed it after bath and I have all EWCM attached to it! My boobs still hurt, normally they might hurt in the run up to AF, but not once shes here. and then there are my high temps too. Just want to get back to normal!
> 
> We use conceive plus.

It is really strange how our AF's are not normal! I haven't really had to put a tampon in all day! I put one in for about an hour just incase but it was the same as yours, hardly anything on it and EWCM :wacko: Have you classed it as CD1/CD2? I was going to class mine as CD1 but I don't think it is..it's really confusing!! I still have a little "lump" in my lower abdomen aswell and at the moment I keep getting like little fluctations down there :shrug:


----------



## mellywelly

I classed yesterday as cd1, although its light I think its heavy enough to call it a 'flow' and its mainly red. My right boob is really giving me some jip!


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks to all you ladies...it's disappointing but not over yet! I'm trying to just be patient--easier said than done!! LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck with tomorrow test babydreams--Bring back those lines!!


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yeah it's really odd how both of your AFs aren't normal. Hopefully the witch stats away today. At least your cervix checking told you soft or firm that's a good sign :) what do you think the little lump is?

Melly - hoping your flow doesn't progress as proper flow and is just some heavy breakthrough bleeding. Especially as your temps are high and you have different symptoms, with your boobs still being sore

Babydreams - good luck testing this morning :dust:

Justnowttc - it's natural to be worried I say :) I'm scared I won't be excited to get another BFP since my MC. I had a big melt down about it last night to DH but feeling better now. It's all part of the grieving process I think. Yes I have used something similar to pre-seed called conceive plus, it's brilliant, except for EWCM days when its too slippy lol (sorry TMI!) 

I cracked and tested at 6dpo lol unsurprisingly it was a BFN lol I have some new tests and just wanted to wee on them lol the dye looks really dark in the control line compared to others I've used

I have had a huge dip on my chart. Hoping it's an implantation dip. When I got my BFP I only has a small one. My first temp this morning was 36.20 but thought that can't be right and used the other side of my tongue as my mouth was dry so thought maybe I was mouth breathing on that side of my mouth lol and then got 36.40 so still a good dip FXd


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Looks like we are cycle buddies. :)

Alandsa: The :witch: did indeed get me :cry: I have no idea what the lump is, maybe the build up of AF getting ready to attack me? :( Fingers crossed the dip in your temp is Implantation! :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Aww no I'm sorry Ex :( :cry: I want to kick that smug witch off her broom! 

Thank you, will see what happens - not sure I feel preggo but it's early days


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Maybe we shouldn't try so hard next time round, did everything, tracked Ovulation, BD'd around the fertile times, I quit smoking 6 weeks ago, cut down on Caffeine, and we still failed! :cry: I wish we all could kick the smug little thing off her broom! 

Yeah it's only days hun :hugs: Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

My temps rose today again :/ and no AF yet. I feel super crampy though like she's coming and am too scared to test lol

I guess my LP is back to normal cause if it stayed at 11 days like last month, I would be getting her today. If its back to normal, she's due Saturday. I think I'm going to hold out testing still :/


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - Awww hope you have something nice planned to look after yourself when feeling all crappy. It's such a rubbish game this isn't it, somehow it just doesn't always work? I always wonder whether it did fertilise but didn't implant or what actually is happening in there. I suppose they say the implanting bit is the hardest bit but who knows why that doesn't always work 

I have heard of some people using baby Asprin to help implantation but I'm a bit scared to do anything like that. 

Thank you hun, yes not long left to wait now. I don't want to wish the days away either as I'm off work til Thursday so want to try and enjoy not being at work lol

My cousin has a gorgeous little baby and I really want to visit again whilst I'm off but I'm a bit scared I might just cry out of the blue! She is like me in not having experience of babies before having her own so she said I'm welcome to come and have a hold of hers and learn what it's all about. She is only 2mths so would be so lovely but I'm a bit scared and I'm not sure it would be fair to tell her about my MC but if I cry I will have to lol

Paris - your temps look brilliant. That dip may have been implantation! I'm holding out hope for you! So you going to wait til Saturday then? I don't know how you do it lol when did you get your last BFP? (sorry if I have already asked this...) :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Don't have anything planned hun, I guess just wait AF out and try again? :( It is a rubbish game, most of my friends from the good old days in school have had babies, some have even had two! A few of my friends are expecting now, I just think to myself how the hell do they do it so easily!

I don't think I would touch Baby Aspirin unless the Doctor suggested it, I'll stick to Pregnacare which seems to be doing naff all! 

Yeah, good idea not to wish your days away, especially if you have a nice break from work lol :) 

It is hard to see other babies when you desperately want your own. Nice of your cousin though to let you go and visit when you want, I have been brought up around babies all my life so I know how to look after them etc, was forever babysitting, I used to love it and just thought to myself, one day this will be me with "our" baby in my arms, not someone else's all the time!


----------



## parisprincess

I think I am going to wait until Saturday :) last time I got a faint bfp at 10dpo, that's why I was going to test this past Sunday :/

I feel like I'll test and get AF a few hours later. I hate when that happens lol


----------



## mellywelly

Ok, hope someone is out there cause I'm freaking and panicking and dont know what to do!!! OMG I'm shaking!!!!!

My boobs still hurt, bleeding only spotting after 2 days of light bleeding. Decided to get a cheapie test while out to tell my head to stop being stupid! and got a faint +. will take pic when I stop shaking!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/asdatest.jpg

what does it mean. Am I MC'ing again???


----------



## Excalibur

melly: Omg!!! I totally see the second line!!!! I think the bleeding you had was Breakthrough Bleeding and you are not Pregnant!!! I hope so!! :happydance: Take another test in the morning and hopefully it will be darker :dust: xxx


----------



## mellywelly

rang the epu, and need to go get a blood test at the gp. omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm scared. I was drinking at the weekend too


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> rang the epu, and need to go get a blood test at the gp. omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm scared. I was drinking at the weekend too

When is your Appointment at the Doctors hun? Good luck!!!! :dust: I'm sure the drink at the weekend won't have done any harm, some people drink without knowing they are pregnant, some drink throughout their pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

Blood test tomorrow morning at drs, then need to get them checked again on Friday.


----------



## Excalibur

Omg good luck hun! :dust: I really hope this is your BFP! :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - hopefully its breakthrough bleeding FXd and apparently drinking in the first week or two isn't as bad because it takes the stored blood from the lining not your circulation?? I read that somewhere

Good luck for the blood test and let's hope it's your sticky bean this time! :dust:

Paris - eeek I don't know how you aren't testing lol although I appreciate how scary it is. I like to know either way and then I can look forward again. I know that's not always easy though :hugs:

Ex - Awww you should treat yourself to something nice that you wanted or that you wouldn't normally do. Yeah most of my school friends have babies too but most of my current friends don't so I'm glad my cousin is going to show me the ropes lol I think I'm worried I might start getting too emotional if I feel all maternal towards her baby like anyone would lol I got all emotional when I saw a nice photo of a puppy that made me feel all loving lol oh dear lol!!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I don't really feel like treating myself at the moment to be honest, I would rather just curl up in a ball in a corner somewhere. Hey ho, life goes on! :) 

Glad your cousin is going to show you the ropes, hopefully when you get your BFP in a week or so, you'll be a natural! ;) Aww, puppies are cute enough to make anyone cry hehe, must be baby making you emotional :thumbup:


----------



## parisprincess

wow melly!! I see the second line!! You must be so excited for the blood test tomorrow!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm scared, confused and wont let myself get excited until I know my hcg levels are rising. I knew something was wrong yesterday when I just started crying watching everyone loves Raymond!


----------



## parisprincess

LOL!

Will you be taking another test tomorrow morning? Maybe get a digi?? :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi Everyone!! Man, I am gone for a long weekend and boy do I miss a lot!!

Congrats to Dahlia, and Justnow for your BFPs!!! Whoohoo! First ones for this thread yay!!! And now it looks like you too Melly!! I will be waiting too, to hear about your hcg levels! Everything will be ok, a little bit of drinking at the very start shouldnt hurt anything! Happy dance for all of you and baby dust for a healthy 9 months!! :happydance:

Ex, are you still spotting or is it an all out flow now? Hugs to you as you figure out whats going on!! 

Alandsa, Jacksonsmommy, and Paris, cant wait till you all start testing soon! Hope we get some more BFPs!!! Lots of babydust as yall wait it out!!! 

Silver and Blakesmom, what cycle day are you on now? How are you guys doing waiting to O again? Silver I cant believe they pushed your apt that far back!! I would be pissed too! Do they have a list they can put you on in case of cancelations? Sounds like the military docs here!! I wasnt even going to have my first apt until 12 wks, by the time they could fit me in! Went in at almost 11 wks with the spotting and they did the sonogram and said everything looked ok, made a note on my chart that I was only 5/6 wks and sent me home....2 days later went back in and said there was nothing there but a sack :/....woulda been nice to have known that a few wks earlier, like you would at a normal office!! With DD we had a midwife apt at 4/5 wks, then met the doc and first sonogram at 8/9 wks... But I guess it depends on who you get here, or how busy they are...my friend who is now 15 wks was seen by her doc and had a sonogram at 7 wks! (maybe the key is to tell them I have NO IDEA when I got preggo!! Haha cause well she didnt!)

AFM: Paris was AMAZING!!!! Didnt get to see everything on our list but still saw most of the highlights! I was so bummed to come back, I really fell in love with the city and well France itself! I will post some pics soon! I also linked my chart (i think) to my sig and have started temping.... trying to decide if I should go buy some cheapy opk sticks because I completely screwed up my CBFM this month lol! forgot when I reset it for my period that I had to do it in the morning "window", now its wanting me to test late at night/early am...and I cant reset it past day 5.....argh!!!

At least my stuff from early pregnancy should be here...yay for more preseed and bulk hpt!!!


----------



## parisprincess

tiptoes - SO GLAD you had such a good time!! I have been to Paris twice and I still haven't seen everything!! It is my favourite city in the entire world (hence my username lol) When I went the first time, I didn't know much about the city... when I got back, I started to study the history, so when I went back (March 2011), it was even more fascinating for me!! I'm not sure if you got to venture out of the city itself, but my favourite place EVER was Versailles. It was magical. We spent the entire day there and it was SO HARD to leave.

Will you be going back?

I will definitely be going back again for a 3rd time... just don't know when! LOL I really want to go to London next. Was thinking about it this year, but it will be just too expensive with the Olympics going on soon.


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: Aunt Flo entered the building :( Really glad to hear you enjoyed your stay in Paris. I have only been there once, we took my Grandma there just before she passed away. At least she had a good holiday to leave with good memories. :) Disneyland Paris was amazing as we were only young, might not have been that exciting if we were older :haha:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Omg Melly, I definitely see the second line!! I am praying for you that this is your BFP!!! Let us know what the blood tests tell you!!! :) Good Luck hun!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw darnit Ex! Well I know you'll be on top of things (literally and figuratively :haha:) this next O with your BBTing and OPKing. But wow I am so proud of you for making those lifestyle changes in your life.

Paris, I absoultely am rooting for your BFP! I think the dip you had was implantation, and I'm so happy your LP is probably back to normal. Makes for better baby chances : )

Alandsa, I am liking the dip! I Hope it is for you!!!! : )

Melly- OMG OMG OMG!!! That is a for sure pink line! When was the last time you tested? The fact that you were bleeding before, and only got your + today means the hcg has been building up! Good luck hun at the docs!


I will catch up again later on the others, I have to go feed the baby that I sit for!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I can't wait for my BBT to arrive, I want to get practising :haha: I feel a bit down that AF arrived after those nasty Evaps I thought were my BFP but life goes on I guess? :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

I have not tested since sat, I did 3 tests, 2 in the am, one at night and got what I thought was an evap, remember the one with the hair in the pic! I knew my boobs never hurt when af comes!

Ex- your af sounds as weird as mine, you never know!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Tiptoes, I'm glad you had a wonderful time in Paris. I would love to go there someday! It always looks so beautiful. I've only been to Italy and Switzerland. Traveling is great for the cultural aspects of our lives! I love seeing the way other people live, and sometimes I want to stay there and live right with them haha. Glad your TTC products are ready to be used coming up!

That is just ridiculous that they didn't tell you about the size of your baby at your 12 wk sono! I am sorry for that.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: AF is in full flow today (I think) Looks more red, heavier and has got tiny clots :blush: (sorry tmi) I'm still going to test once the bleeding stops just to be sure, if it's negative then I'll start taking Evening Primrose Oil.


----------



## duckytwins

Hi everyone. I hope it's okay to join you. We lost our baby girl in December and we will be TTC this month. I am hoping for a quick BFP, but a BFP at any time would be good! 

Right now I'm at CD 7, I'm hoping to O next week.


----------



## Excalibur

duckytwins said:


> Hi everyone. I hope it's okay to join you. We lost our baby girl in December and we will be TTC this month. I am hoping for a quick BFP, but a BFP at any time would be good!
> 
> Right now I'm at CD 7, I'm hoping to O next week.

Hiya hun. Welcome to the thread :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss hun. I wish you all the best on your TTC journey and hope you get a BFP soon :thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome ducky! We all understand loss here, and I am sorry for yours. My loss was also in December. How has your cycle been since? I think we've all notices here that at least the first period was a bit odd, but others here have evened out and got their BFPs!


Our list on page one has a lot of the ladies who are hoping for a BFP, but I haven't heard from a lot of them in a while! Updates ladies!

parisprincess

Dahlia2007 - our first :bfp:

lilblossom

JerseyBean

Mrs_t2

blakesmom

jllpoo

silverlizard

babybeanz

shannylp

Nitengale

jacksonsmommy

Excalibur

Alandsa

KatM

mellywelly

tiptoesd101

delong09

haileysmom

justnowttc - :bfp:

monkeygirl72

babydreams53


----------



## Dahlia2007

and we have to update the list with Melly!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls! Thanks for the warm welcome! I bled on and off for about 5 or 6 weeks after we lost Tess. Then I had a regular cycle and this last one just ended yesterday. It was pretty regular, no cramps, though, which is weird, and one day longer than usual. I'm scared to death to try again, but what will happen will happen. 

It's just so hard to have to go through it all again...


----------



## parisprincess

Updating list!!

Welcome ducky!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

hello Ducky and sorry for you loss. 

Dahlia I am in tww as my app is predicting my ovulation between 3/4 and 3/6. I think i already o'ed but got another positive opk today so who knows lol.


----------



## tiptoesd101

parisprincess said:


> tiptoes - SO GLAD you had such a good time!! I have been to Paris twice and I still haven't seen everything!! It is my favourite city in the entire world (hence my username lol) When I went the first time, I didn't know much about the city... when I got back, I started to study the history, so when I went back (March 2011), it was even more fascinating for me!! I'm not sure if you got to venture out of the city itself, but my favourite place EVER was Versailles. It was magical. We spent the entire day there and it was SO HARD to leave.
> 
> Will you be going back?
> 
> I will definitely be going back again for a 3rd time... just don't know when! LOL I really want to go to London next. Was thinking about it this year, but it will be just too expensive with the Olympics going on soon.


Paris, I would looove to go back!! We are thinking about it next year and spending 2 days at Disney Paris for DD, we didnt go at all this trip but stayed in the city area. If we do that, then I would also add 1-2 days for more city time, and to visit Versailles. We didnt get to go there either :(, I wanted to but not high on hubbys list haha, and it was a bit outside the city as well. I love the whole Marie Antoinette Era though, I always have. 

We also want to visit Italy and Greece in one trip, and England and Ireland in another, so we will have to see. Only have a year and a half left here, and wont be able to afford another big trip for a while, lol. Really considering using ALL of our income tax next year just to travel...but if we get prego we have to think about baby due dates a few months to recieve a passport for him/her...


----------



## tiptoesd101

Welcome Ducky! Nice to have you joining us, and lots of baby dust your way!!


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome to our board ducky:hi: hope you don't have to stay here very long! 

I would love to go to Italy! Maybe dh might take me there for a long weekend for my 40,th? Oh well I can dream!


----------



## Alandsa

*Ex*- aww well maybe you can find a way to give yourself the time and space to curl up and forget the world for a bit. even if it means sacking anything off that you need to do so that you can look after yourself :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i feel like i want to come round and give you a real hug! :hugs:

yeah she is a goodun! my other cousin is a nursery nurse and she was laughing at how little knowledge i have of babies. i was like "where do they go, when you are watching TV?" "do they sit on the sofa with you or do they crawl on the floor?" she laughed at my niavety and said they will probably be trying to crawl under your sofa and launch themselves off the back of them in no time :wacko:

then she introduced me to the explosive diarrhea that comes out of their nappies and up their backs?!?!? oh my god! i have got a lot to learn lol :crib:

thats great that you have had lots of experiences with babies and how lovely that you dreamt of having your own one day. it will happen soon I'm sure of it :dust:

*tiptoes*- thank you! :thumbup: Im glad you had an amazing time in Paris I have been once before when we did a big Europe driving / camping adventure. France is so lovely!

thats a pain that your CBFM is being crap, yeah maybe get some cheap opks just to see

Dahlia - thank you, im hoping it means good things too. not sure i feel that pregnant though, i did think i had symptoms but not sure lol how are you doing what sort of symptoms have you got at the mo?

oh and i have put up a new video of our pup, its erm a bit of a different one as we were being silly. have a look ;) i think you need to turn it up a bit to hear the background voice too ;)

*duckytwins* - hi! :hi: welcome to the thread. im really sorry for your loss, i really hope you can get that BFP soon :hugs: its only natural to be scared to try again, and also really disheartening to be back at square one as well. i felt okay to try and then felt weird having sex again, then thought i was fine, then felt freaked out about another baby having my pumpkins home.. its a bit of a rollercoaster ride but once you have started the TTC journey again it gets easier (well until this crappy TWW lol)


----------



## mellywelly

Yep the one thing that doesn't change is that the 2ww sucks!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Thank you so much for your support hun. I just keep myself busy reading BnB and doodling some paintings on the computer, hopefully that will pass the time until we can start trying again. Also waiting for BBT coming on Friday is a little exciting lol.

Aww bless lol, I guess you learn things as you go along with babies aswell, you'll have all the help and support around you that you need so you'll be fine once the time comes to having your own. The explosive diarrhea isn't very nice but it's all part of the package lol.


----------



## lynneywings

Hi girls, I have been reading your posts and would love to join this thread. I had a miscarriage 11th Jan at 11+3. I bled on and off for weeks after. Have only just got a +OPK last Saturday (so 11 days until I test, if i can last that long). My cycles before my mmc were 28 days, I have only just ovulated at day 22, which is strange. Am not hoping for much from this cycle, but feel desperate to be pregnant again as was so excited.
Hope you will let me share this journey with you. Good luck to you all


----------



## Dahlia2007

hello lynney- welcome. You got your + OPK and you're ready to get your BFP too! That's how we all feel/felt, so I hope yous is just around the corner. Do you chart at all? I know if this cycle doesn't work out for you a lot of ladies recommend charting.


----------



## lynneywings

Thank you so much Dahlia and congrats on your BFP. I have read much of the thread and seen how supportive you have been to the other ladies. Have not started to chart yet, have bought a thermometer thou. I am currently using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor (and cheap ebay OPKs, to back it up, not obsessed thou lol). We do have a gorgeous 21month old DS and I am often up and down in the night so am wondering if charting would work? Do you have to take it the same time every day? 
I do hope yours is a sticky one, its an anxious time for us who have miscarried! x


----------



## parisprincess

Welcome lynny!! :hugs: Sorry about your loss. 

:dust: to you!


----------



## lynneywings

Thank you ParisPrincess. Good luck for Saturday. The 2 week wait is a hard one isn't it? Lets hope we all get our BFP very soon. Thank you for your warm welcome, I will look forward to sharing with you all x


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome Lynney, so sorry for your loss. Hope your stay is short and sweet!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lynney, yes take it at the same time every day, with at least 3 solid hours of sleep beforehand.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Welcome Lynneywings! :) Baby Dust your way!!!


----------



## lynneywings

Thank you ladies, I do hope my stay is short too :) Congrats Melly welly on your BFP, hope you are feeling ok and its a sticky one.
Jacksons mummy I will be testing day after you (If I can wait that long!)
Thanks Dahlia, I will give that I try if I get AF (Fingers crossed I won't!) x


----------



## Excalibur

Lynney: Welcome to the thread :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Yay for you Positive OPK though! Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi Ladies, feeling really upset at the moment and didnt know who else to talk to about it...my mom is still at work and I talked to my gma for a bit, but then she had to go, but my dog my mom was keeping for us, Sadie, got out of their fence today and got hit by a car. They took her straight to the vet, but her spine had been severed and she had too much internal damage, so they had to put her to sleep. :cry: 

Hubby doesnt get it, his family was never really close to their animals, but I am so upset. Not at my mom or gram, Sadie was known to dig and get out ALL the time....but she never went into the road until this once... I just wish I could have been there to tell her goodbye, thats what upsets me the most...is that I didnt get the chance to tell her bye either. My Sweet Sadie girl, may she rest in peace... so very sad...

They are going to cremate (spelling?) her, and took a print of her paw, and my mom is having the paw print sent to me now. I just hate that when I go home she wont be there, and that Lila will never meet her, and Lilly wont ever get to play with her again.... anyway, just thought I would vent here. Think I am going to bed now....I hate this!


----------



## lilblossom

Oh Tiptoes, I am so very sorry for your loss. I totally understand attachments to animal and have had to have a pet put to sleep before so I know how hard it is to accept. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: I know how heartbreaking it is as I have been through it a couple of times. Reading that gave me goosebumbs as I am a huge Animal lover myself, they are part of the family, not just pets. R.I.P Sadie xxx


----------



## Alandsa

Tiptoes - oh my god I am so utterly sorry to hear this :cry: I can't imagine what on earth you must be feeling right now. The whole situation sounds utterly traumatic :( your sweet girl :( I'm so upset for you. It is so devastating to lose a dear pet as they are a family member. Is there anyone else around you who could be with you? :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

tiptoesd101 said:


> Hi Ladies, feeling really upset at the moment and didnt know who else to talk to about it...my mom is still at work and I talked to my gma for a bit, but then she had to go, but my dog my mom was keeping for us, Sadie, got out of their fence today and got hit by a car. They took her straight to the vet, but her spine had been severed and she had too much internal damage, so they had to put her to sleep. :cry:
> 
> Hubby doesnt get it, his family was never really close to their animals, but I am so upset. Not at my mom or gram, Sadie was known to dig and get out ALL the time....but she never went into the road until this once... I just wish I could have been there to tell her goodbye, thats what upsets me the most...is that I didnt get the chance to tell her bye either. My Sweet Sadie girl, may she rest in peace... so very sad...
> 
> They are going to cremate (spelling?) her, and took a print of her paw, and my mom is having the paw print sent to me now. I just hate that when I go home she wont be there, and that Lila will never meet her, and Lilly wont ever get to play with her again.... anyway, just thought I would vent here. Think I am going to bed now....I hate this!

Poor girl. I am so sorry to hear about Sadie. We love our animals here, and I would be in pieces if that ever happened to one of my dogs. We posted our animals here remember, like a week ago. That was your little ode to Sadie, and we knew you loved her. I know it's hard to have the loss of a pet, as we had to put our 9 yr old cancer-ridden Golden down a year ago. I was in devastated. Pets can keep us together during hard times of our lives, and when they leave it's like there's no one there sometimes. I am glad you will have her paw print. We have our Golden's print as well. 
I wish you strength to get through. :flower:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - glad you have some things to do. It's easy to spend all day on here :) oh yey when the BBT arrives it will be exciting. It feels like it gives you another thing to focus on each day. Like me just now going to bed Im excited to think what tomorrows temp might be. Hopefully gone up and given me a lovely implantation dip lol FXd!!!

I haven't arranged to see my cousin yet but will see how I feel tomorrow :)

Lynney - welcome to the thread :) I'm really sorry for you loss :( don't worry about cycles after MC as some can be off by a few days after. I Od a few days later after my MC but all seems to be okay as far as I can see. Just hoping that the LP remains the same to give a good chance for implantation to occur and stick. And yes we would love for you to come join us in this journey :)

Oh and as for temps some find their temps aren't too badly affected by night waking. It might still give you a good gauge of where you are at in your cycle :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

lynneywings said:


> Thank you ladies, I do hope my stay is short too :) Congrats Melly welly on your BFP, hope you are feeling ok and its a sticky one.
> Jacksons mummy I will be testing day after you (If I can wait that long!)
> Thanks Dahlia, I will give that I try if I get AF (Fingers crossed I won't!) x

Nice!! Very exciting...let's hope we both get BFPs...Alandsa is right around our time to!!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awwww tiptoes....so sorry to hear :( I can totally understand why you are so sad. Hang in there lady *hugs*


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ex I agree with Alandsa in that temping is a whole other world! It's something else to consume you other than OPKs lol. 

Alandsa, I took a gander at Isis' Day out and I was cracking up! First of all I love your sweet lil voice! And Isis' dubbed voice was so silly! What made it funnier was the English accent, which has always fascinated me. 
And I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow, don't forget to good sleep. That's something I could never do when I was awaiting a special temp for my chart. There was too much anticipation!


----------



## babydreams85

Tiptoes, I am so sorry about your Sadie. I agree, animals are not just pets! My Yorkies are my BABIES! I have lost a few in the past and it is never ever easy, especially when they go so suddenly. :cry:


----------



## parisprincess

I'm so sorry to hear about Sadie :( :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Hi Everyone!! Man, I am gone for a long weekend and boy do I miss a lot!!
> 
> Congrats to Dahlia, and Justnow for your BFPs!!! Whoohoo! First ones for this thread yay!!! And now it looks like you too Melly!! I will be waiting too, to hear about your hcg levels! Everything will be ok, a little bit of drinking at the very start shouldnt hurt anything! Happy dance for all of you and baby dust for a healthy 9 months!! :happydance:
> 
> Ex, are you still spotting or is it an all out flow now? Hugs to you as you figure out whats going on!!
> 
> Alandsa, Jacksonsmommy, and Paris, cant wait till you all start testing soon! Hope we get some more BFPs!!! Lots of babydust as yall wait it out!!!
> 
> Silver and Blakesmom, what cycle day are you on now? How are you guys doing waiting to O again? Silver I cant believe they pushed your apt that far back!! I would be pissed too! Do they have a list they can put you on in case of cancelations? Sounds like the military docs here!! I wasnt even going to have my first apt until 12 wks, by the time they could fit me in! Went in at almost 11 wks with the spotting and they did the sonogram and said everything looked ok, made a note on my chart that I was only 5/6 wks and sent me home....2 days later went back in and said there was nothing there but a sack :/....woulda been nice to have known that a few wks earlier, like you would at a normal office!! With DD we had a midwife apt at 4/5 wks, then met the doc and first sonogram at 8/9 wks... But I guess it depends on who you get here, or how busy they are...my friend who is now 15 wks was seen by her doc and had a sonogram at 7 wks! (maybe the key is to tell them I have NO IDEA when I got preggo!! Haha cause well she didnt!)
> 
> AFM: Paris was AMAZING!!!! Didnt get to see everything on our list but still saw most of the highlights! I was so bummed to come back, I really fell in love with the city and well France itself! I will post some pics soon! I also linked my chart (i think) to my sig and have started temping.... trying to decide if I should go buy some cheapy opk sticks because I completely screwed up my CBFM this month lol! forgot when I reset it for my period that I had to do it in the morning "window", now its wanting me to test late at night/early am...and I cant reset it past day 5.....argh!!!
> 
> At least my stuff from early pregnancy should be here...yay for more preseed and bulk hpt!!!


CD14 for me--negative OPK again tonight with my new dollar store ones--will get serious and start using my CB digis tomorrow. Sorry about your CBFM :nope: I don't have any experience with that and its a bummer it was just getting to "know" you again and that all of that data is gone now. Can't wait to see Paris pics. I got to tour thru Europe when I was 17 and wanted to go back after I turned 21--saved up the money is 18 months at my job saving all of my tips but then DH and I got engaged and we were married @ 20 so I will probably not be able to go again for many years. My sister in law's hubby was stationed in Germany @ Ramstein AFB but we could never save up enough to go when they were there either--one day I WILL make it back there!!


----------



## Alandsa

*jacksonsmommy* - ooh yey another testing buddy :) cool! Although I keep testing already *oops* lol it's 7dpo for me now and unsurprisingly it's another BFN lol FXd for our BFPs!! :dust:

*Dahlia* - Hehe it's a mad video isn't it lol DH puts that voice to her when she is sitting on the sofa with us. He flaps her chops as though she's talking, it cracks me up anyway. So decided to make a video with Morfo this phone app. Will make some more at some point hehe!

Aww thank you, I always talk to get like she's a little baby lol :haha:

Eek I managed to sleep okay, thankfully so tired I forgot the anticipation and I got a huge spike in temp back up from the dip :D FXd it is a real implantation dip!

How is your little bean doing? Have you found a November due date board or given it a nickname? When I was pregnant with my BFP I was in the Oct due date thread and we nicknamed ours the precious pumpkins. Not sure what November would be. The only holiday is Guy Fawks (bonfire) night in November here

*Melly* - how are your temps this morning. Good luck for your blood test this morning :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Oh yeah it's definetly easy to spend all day on BnB haha, I'm addicted! I checked up on the BBT last night and it's not estimated to arrive on Monday, not Friday. Grr :( Fingers crossed for the Implantation Dip!! :dust:

Dahlia: I can't wait to start temping, really looking forward to it. :D I got a new brand of OPK's aswell from online so hopefully they will arrive soon aswell, the last batch I got were rubbish, never got anywhere near a positive! Good job I had my Digital as a back up otherwise I would have missed the LH surge! :nope: 

Melly: Good luck with your blood tests :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - Awww that's annoying you have to wait til Monday. Hopefully it's just when they give a wide range of dates to cover themselves *come on little BBT* you have a new little home now! Hurry up! :haha:

Tiptoes - hope you are okay hun? :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Hehe thank you hun :haha: Yeah hopefully it still arrives on Friday, as you said, that might just be to cover themselves then I don't e-mail them a nasty letter :rofl:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa... I see a dip! yay! I hope this is it for you! When will you test? 
My previous baby bump group was called July Summer Sugar Babies....:cry:
boy I really wanted a summer baby. 
I am thinking of making my own group. There is one called November babies in the 1st tri forum, but there are way too many ladies to genuinely keep track of. I am thinking maybe just make a November Rainbow baby group in the PAL section... idk. I'll have to see what else is out there, and I truly hope all of you can join me there!
Ex- props for the new OPKs I hope they bring you a deep dark line this time!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you hun. I hope they can too then I don't have to order more refils for my Digital as I only have a couple left and they are not exactly cheap. :(


----------



## Alandsa

*Ex* - hehe yes they probably know they are in for it when it comes to hormonal women wanting their BBTs :haha:

*Dahlia *- well.... i have been testing the last two days lol :BFN: as you might expect so will keep going every day now until AF comes (or not...) [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

aww its really sad to think we were part of those groups, do you ever look back at them to see what they are all up to? I do and at first it was too upsetting but now its quite interesting to see what is in store for us all :) there were about 4 or 5 of us that have experienced MCs from that group and one just recently and she was at 11wks :(

Yeah i will definitely join your group if i get my BFP, that's a great idea about the PAL group as i imagine we are going to feel a bit different to those in the general First tri groups seeing as we have been through this already


----------



## tiptoesd101

Thanks for the well wishes Ladies! I am doing better today, still get sad about missing her, but not as upset as I was last night. I am looking forward to her paw print getting here, feel like at least a little part of her will always be with me. From what I understand after she was hit, she could no longer feel her lower half, so in a way I think that was good, she couldnt feel the pain. Only towards the end did she start to feel the other damage to her lungs and intestines and start to cry my mom said. And she had trouble breathing then :cry:. But at least she is in a place now where she cant feel any more pain, my cousins boxer (also named Sadie) died about a year ago from what they thing was a form of cancer, so we were saying that our two Sadies are playing together and keeping eachother company in dog Heaven, that made me feel a little better. :flower: I will always hold her close to my heart, hubby and I are gonna try to find some of our pics of her on one of our hard drives tonight.

AFM: not much goin on, still sticky sometimes dry cm and temps are still steady. Just tired today, need to catch up on orders from where we took our trip, but may just go take a nap... :/


----------



## silverlizard

tiptoesd101 said:


> Hi Ladies, feeling really upset at the moment and didnt know who else to talk to about it...my mom is still at work and I talked to my gma for a bit, but then she had to go, but my dog my mom was keeping for us, Sadie, got out of their fence today and got hit by a car. They took her straight to the vet, but her spine had been severed and she had too much internal damage, so they had to put her to sleep. :cry:
> 
> Hubby doesnt get it, his family was never really close to their animals, but I am so upset. Not at my mom or gram, Sadie was known to dig and get out ALL the time....but she never went into the road until this once... I just wish I could have been there to tell her goodbye, thats what upsets me the most...is that I didnt get the chance to tell her bye either. My Sweet Sadie girl, may she rest in peace... so very sad...
> 
> They are going to cremate (spelling?) her, and took a print of her paw, and my mom is having the paw print sent to me now. I just hate that when I go home she wont be there, and that Lila will never meet her, and Lilly wont ever get to play with her again.... anyway, just thought I would vent here. Think I am going to bed now....I hate this!

Oh tiptoes, I am so, so sorry. What a horrible thing to happen. It's heartbreaking when pets die... you're really having a terrible few months :( :hugs: :hugs:



> Silver and Blakesmom, what cycle day are you on now? How are you guys doing waiting to O again? Silver I cant believe they pushed your apt that far back!! I would be pissed too!

I'm on CD11 now, I think... starting OPKs and keeping on eye on my body's signs in general now, because some cycles I ovulate pretty early for some reason... don't want to miss that egg if it shows up unexpectedly, heh. 

I'm really upset about the appointment... going to talk to my GP and see if there's anything she can do, I think, since I'm lucky enough to have a pretty great GP.


----------



## parisprincess

So ladies... my temp was still up this morning, so I decided to test using a cheapy dollar store test. BFN.

I sort of got instantly cranky but now that I've had a coffee, I feel so much better. :haha:

Looks like I'll be waiting for AF but on the plus side, it appears as though my LP is back to normal! :dance: Maybe my body wasn't ready yet.


----------



## tiptoesd101

OK Alandsa, I have a question for you about FF, I just noticed it is saying I am on cycle day 13...but my ticker, monitor and, my opinion all say day 12...how do I change it? Thanks!!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: That is very true :haha: My twin pack of First Response have just arrived! Better late than never! Although I won't be needing them now until 2nd April :haha: 

Tiptoes: Glad you feel a bit better today hun. I'm sure the two Sadie's will be having a blast up in doggy heaven :hugs:

Paris: Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, feeling really upset at the moment and didnt know who else to talk to about it...my mom is still at work and I talked to my gma for a bit, but then she had to go, but my dog my mom was keeping for us, Sadie, got out of their fence today and got hit by a car. They took her straight to the vet, but her spine had been severed and she had too much internal damage, so they had to put her to sleep. :cry:
> 
> Hubby doesnt get it, his family was never really close to their animals, but I am so upset. Not at my mom or gram, Sadie was known to dig and get out ALL the time....but she never went into the road until this once... I just wish I could have been there to tell her goodbye, thats what upsets me the most...is that I didnt get the chance to tell her bye either. My Sweet Sadie girl, may she rest in peace... so very sad...
> 
> They are going to cremate (spelling?) her, and took a print of her paw, and my mom is having the paw print sent to me now. I just hate that when I go home she wont be there, and that Lila will never meet her, and Lilly wont ever get to play with her again.... anyway, just thought I would vent here. Think I am going to bed now....I hate this!
> 
> Oh tiptoes, I am so, so sorry. What a horrible thing to happen. It's heartbreaking when pets die... you're really having a terrible few months :( :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver and Blakesmom, what cycle day are you on now? How are you guys doing waiting to O again? Silver I cant believe they pushed your apt that far back!! I would be pissed too!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD11 now, I think... starting OPKs and keeping on eye on my body's signs in general now, because some cycles I ovulate pretty early for some reason... don't want to miss that egg if it shows up unexpectedly, heh.
> 
> I'm really upset about the appointment... going to talk to my GP and see if there's anything she can do, I think, since I'm lucky enough to have a pretty great GP.Click to expand...



Silver, your comment made me chuckle a little, cause that was my first thought after the initial shock...."well SH** this last year has REALLY sucked!!!!" I mean geez!!! I just need a little break and some better luck coming soon, a good stretch of peaceful happy 6 months or so would be awesome! 

I'm not one to dwell on bad things, and try to look at positives/eveything happens for a reason point of view...but sometimes it just down right stinks! I hate that I am not there (home) when important things happen, and its not like it's just a drive away, so thats what upsets me the most! Is having to deal with things alone, or with just hubby and friends....I really do miss familiy sometimes!

I really hope your GP? is able to do something for you! I am so glad you like your doc! My daughter and I really like our fam practice doc too, but not sure how long she is here for...stupid military! ;)


----------



## Alandsa

*tiptoes *- aww of course you are going to feel sad and miss her. like any loss you will have good days and bad days :hugs: im really glad that you can have an imprint of her paw, that is a lovely idea. i love the idea of the two Sadie's playing together in doggy heaven .. aww that just made me feel all emotional :cry:

i was going to say yesterday but wasn't sure if it was right to say at that time, but i imagine she wouldn't have felt too much as all of her adrenalin would have been going too. it might have meant she was woozy too so maybe not quite aware of what was happening either :)

*Ex*- yey for your tests arriving, but typical it would happen that way round lol why is everything about waiting ... lol




tiptoesd101 said:


> OK Alandsa, I have a question for you about FF, I just noticed it is saying I am on cycle day 13...but my ticker, monitor and, my opinion all say day 12...how do I change it? Thanks!!

oh thats odd, i just had a look at your chart and it says that your period started on 25th Feb, is that correct?

when you click on the data for the 24th Feb / CD1 im assuming there isnt any data in the menses section?

what you need to do is either follow this link here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/How-to-change-your-cycle-start-date.html

and if that doesnt work then you need to merge the current CD1 into your previous cycle so that CD2 is the new CD1 on your current charge (if that makes sense?) you can do it with this link i believe: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chart_module.php

let me know if any of that helps?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Paris, sorry about your BFN, but really you do have time. If your temp is still up, then that's good. If on day 10 it was a possible implant then hcg would just be starting to produce. Glad your LP is back though!~

Tiptoes, what did you mark on cycle day 1 for flow? because when I look nothing is there, so really your cycle day 1 should be the 25th so I don't know why FF has the 24th as CD1


----------



## tiptoesd101

blakesmom said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!! Man, I am gone for a long weekend and boy do I miss a lot!!
> 
> Congrats to Dahlia, and Justnow for your BFPs!!! Whoohoo! First ones for this thread yay!!! And now it looks like you too Melly!! I will be waiting too, to hear about your hcg levels! Everything will be ok, a little bit of drinking at the very start shouldnt hurt anything! Happy dance for all of you and baby dust for a healthy 9 months!! :happydance:
> 
> Ex, are you still spotting or is it an all out flow now? Hugs to you as you figure out whats going on!!
> 
> Alandsa, Jacksonsmommy, and Paris, cant wait till you all start testing soon! Hope we get some more BFPs!!! Lots of babydust as yall wait it out!!!
> 
> Silver and Blakesmom, what cycle day are you on now? How are you guys doing waiting to O again? Silver I cant believe they pushed your apt that far back!! I would be pissed too! Do they have a list they can put you on in case of cancelations? Sounds like the military docs here!! I wasnt even going to have my first apt until 12 wks, by the time they could fit me in! Went in at almost 11 wks with the spotting and they did the sonogram and said everything looked ok, made a note on my chart that I was only 5/6 wks and sent me home....2 days later went back in and said there was nothing there but a sack :/....woulda been nice to have known that a few wks earlier, like you would at a normal office!! With DD we had a midwife apt at 4/5 wks, then met the doc and first sonogram at 8/9 wks... But I guess it depends on who you get here, or how busy they are...my friend who is now 15 wks was seen by her doc and had a sonogram at 7 wks! (maybe the key is to tell them I have NO IDEA when I got preggo!! Haha cause well she didnt!)
> 
> AFM: Paris was AMAZING!!!! Didnt get to see everything on our list but still saw most of the highlights! I was so bummed to come back, I really fell in love with the city and well France itself! I will post some pics soon! I also linked my chart (i think) to my sig and have started temping.... trying to decide if I should go buy some cheapy opk sticks because I completely screwed up my CBFM this month lol! forgot when I reset it for my period that I had to do it in the morning "window", now its wanting me to test late at night/early am...and I cant reset it past day 5.....argh!!!
> 
> At least my stuff from early pregnancy should be here...yay for more preseed and bulk hpt!!!
> 
> 
> CD14 for me--negative OPK again tonight with my new dollar store ones--will get serious and start using my CB digis tomorrow. Sorry about your CBFM :nope: I don't have any experience with that and its a bummer it was just getting to "know" you again and that all of that data is gone now. Can't wait to see Paris pics. I got to tour thru Europe when I was 17 and wanted to go back after I turned 21--saved up the money is 18 months at my job saving all of my tips but then DH and I got engaged and we were married @ 20 so I will probably not be able to go again for many years. My sister in law's hubby was stationed in Germany @ Ramstein AFB but we could never save up enough to go when they were there either--one day I WILL make it back there!!Click to expand...

Blakesmom, we are at a smaller base only about 15 min from Ramstein :). The base is awesome, but you can only go to the bx so many times a week haha, it gets old fast, no matter how big the "shopping mall" is. We weren't plannin on traveling till next year and puttin more into savings, but then our tour here just got shortened by a year, so we only have a year and a half left...(secretly happy about that, haha!) I loved France and am sure I will enjoy more of our travels...but I am an American girl at heart. Although, I don't think I would mind being stationed in England as much, cause well at least there is less of a language barrier...


----------



## tiptoesd101

Dahlia2007 said:


> Paris, sorry about your BFN, but really you do have time. If your temp is still up, then that's good. If on day 10 it was a possible implant then hcg would just be starting to produce. Glad your LP is back though!~
> 
> Tiptoes, what did you mark on cycle day 1 for flow? because when I look nothing is there, so really your cycle day 1 should be the 25th so I don't know why FF has the 24th as CD1

Thats what I thought too...I had spotting but then changed it cause really I woke up Sat morning with a full flow through my pj bottoms...sorry TMI! So I think I may have confused it!! Now just dont know how to make it go right 


Paris i agree, high temps are still good news! Your not out yet, sending lots of babydust your way!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I know lol! It's just typical! Oh well, hopefully they will come in good use very soon! ;)


----------



## parisprincess

Thanks for the positive hope ladies but I don't think this cycle will be resulting in a BFP. I'm ok with it :) Don't want to hold out on false hope. I'm just glad that my LP is back to normal which makes me feel like my body is now ready to actually TTC again. :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

Tiptoes, so sorry to hear about Sadie, my heart goes out to you. We got a rescue cat last year, a beautiful silver Bengal. He only went out in the garden, but one tea time he disappeared. Got a call from the vets a bit later, some ******* had knocked him down and just left him in the road. He had massive internal injuries and didn't make it through the night. I still feel sad thinking about it now. We only had him 3 weeks and feel like I failed him. Just think of how much happiness you gave to Sadie over her life. 

Didn't temp this morning, too scared. Didn't test, too scared. Did go for my blood test, results should be back Thursday evening or Friday morning. Still getting this reflux thing, but only after lunch. Suppose that's a good sign?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: Keeping my fingers crossed for good news from your blood tests hun :hugs: I don't blame you for being scared but I hope everything works out well for you! :D


----------



## Alandsa

Aww glad you got to your blood test. FXd for your results!


----------



## lynneywings

parisprincess said:


> So ladies... my temp was still up this morning, so I decided to test using a cheapy dollar store test. BFN.
> 
> I sort of got instantly cranky but now that I've had a coffee, I feel so much better. :haha:
> 
> Looks like I'll be waiting for AF but on the plus side, it appears as though my LP is back to normal! :dance: Maybe my body wasn't ready yet.

Paris Princess,know what you mean my cycle has been messed up since miscarrying at just over 11 weeks in Jan. Ovulated day 22, (it is normally day 12). Am now 5dpo and have major period cramps. Not holding out much hope, just want it to start so I can try again! Get so much more desperate after miscarriage. Good luck with your testing, may be too early yet! x


----------



## tiptoesd101

Thanks for all the help Dahlia and Alandsa, that first link you sent let me fix it! whoohoo! I do have another question though...I usually dont ovulate till late in my cycle...but today when (TMI alert!) I went to the bathroom, and wiped there was a good bit of wet stretchy ewcm on the paper...since then it has been back to creamy, not so watery...what should I put as my mc note for the day? My cervix is still about medium and not too soft...has risen some! 

I have decided to do the CBFM test at night right before bed....said low last night, but not sure how accurate it is without FMU. And since I usually dont ov till later, I havent made it to the BX to pick up any opk sticks...and they dont always have em..boo!! At least I have temping to figure out whats going on! And my bulk of hpt and new tube of preseed came today!! Too bad hubby took his new anxiety meds too early tonight...they made him kinda loopy and super sleepy! So no BDing tonight :(


----------



## Alandsa

Tiptoes - you sound like you are feeling a lot better today :)

As for CM they say to record the most fertile observation you have had that day. So as it was EWCM then go for that

I'm not sure about the CBFM as not used them


----------



## tiptoesd101

Alandsa said:


> Tiptoes - you sound like you are feeling a lot better today :)
> 
> As for CM they say to record the most fertile observation you have had that day. So as it was EWCM then go for that
> 
> I'm not sure about the CBFM as not used them

I am feeling a little better thank you! I have been loving on Lila a lot today, and know that Sadie will always be with me no matter what, I only wish I would have known last summer to say goodbye while I was home. I am really looking forward to getting that paw print though, that has given me something to look forward to. I will prob cry when I get it, but its my little piece of her, and I can hold it and say goodbye one final time...if that makes any sense?


----------



## duckytwins

tiptoes, with the CBFM, I don't think you have to use fmu, but you have to test within the original window you started with. I think it's a 6 hour window (3 hours before you set you CD1 to 3 hours after). 

Good luck!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Alandsa... I see a dip! yay! I hope this is it for you! When will you test?
> My previous baby bump group was called July Summer Sugar Babies....:cry:
> boy I really wanted a summer baby.
> I am thinking of making my own group. There is one called November babies in the 1st tri forum, but there are way too many ladies to genuinely keep track of. I am thinking maybe just make a November Rainbow baby group in the PAL section... idk. I'll have to see what else is out there, and I truly hope all of you can join me there!
> Ex- props for the new OPKs I hope they bring you a deep dark line this time!

I was in an "April Hatchlings Twenty12" group and my buddies are all gearing up to deliver soon :cry: PAL section would be a great place to start a November rainbow thread!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Paris I blame your BFN on it being a Cheapie test--will you continue testing if the witch stays away??--Your chart looks great--nice high temps!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Copied from my journal (sorry not got time for proper reply... Late for work!)

Well after throwing my little wee sample bowl up the bathroom wall and over the window sill .... I finally cleared it up and although I'm marking my test as negative I could see a second line! Told myself it was line eye and on e the test was dryer (after the time limit though) I can see it better! So not sure what to make of that. Can't see it's colour so am treating it as negative and will test tomorrow. The other tests I have done on previous days didn't show evaps so I was surprised to see an evap on this. We shall see tomorrow

Woke up with slight nausea and Achey boobs

Temps are a bit odd as I woke up two hours before my usual time with a temp around 36.52 (which is what is on my chart now) and when I slept til 7am I got 36.71 so not sure which to put


----------



## silverlizard

Hmmm... noticed some EWCM and slight cramps yesterday, temperature dip this morning... you guys think that sounds like ovulation happening/on its way? I haven't had a positive OPK but then I haven't tested for a bit because I'm running low on them and I thought I'd leave it another day yet.

Alandsa - throwing it over the windowsill? Eek... XD but that made me giggle, I'm sorry! Anyway, really hoping this is it for you, can't wait to see what your test tomorrow looks like!


----------



## lilblossom

silverlizard said:


> Hmmm... noticed some EWCM and slight cramps yesterday, temperature dip this morning... you guys think that sounds like ovulation happening/on its way? I haven't had a positive OPK but then I haven't tested for a bit because I'm running low on them and I thought I'd leave it another day yet.
> 
> Alandsa - throwing it over the windowsill? Eek... XD but that made me giggle, I'm sorry! Anyway, really hoping this is it for you, can't wait to see what your test tomorrow looks like!

I had my temp dip same day as my first positive opk


----------



## parisprincess

I hope it's the start of your bfp alandsa!!! :dust: show us the pic! Lol

Temp dip for me today. Af should show tomorrow :)


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa fx for you, knew you would get a bfp ! 

Just rang doctors, my results are back but the gp hasn't authorized them, so she can't tell me. Aaaaargh!!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Alandsa fx for you, knew you would get a bfp !
> 
> Just rang doctors, my results are back but the gp hasn't authorized them, so she can't tell me. Aaaaargh!!!

Oh thats super annoying!! When will you be able to hear the results? Keeping fingers crossed for you!! :flower:

Alandsa, sounds like you had an interesting morning! haha! I hope your line keeps getting darker and isnt an evap at all!!! Sending baby dust your way!

Paris, sorry for the temp dip, maybe af will still stay away?

Silver, I had some ewcm yesterday, which was odd for me, I usually dont get it till right around O day...which is usually much later. Hoping you may ov early this month, and then get that BFP!!! 

As for today, I completely screwed up my temp this morning, so thats given me no insite to whats goin on, lol. Hubby was snoring something terrible last night, so I slept on the sofa but forgot to put the therm close by....once he woke up I went and got into our bed...maybe 15-20 steps and took it...but it was waaay high :(. Did my CBFM reading last night before bed and it still said low...


----------



## lilblossom

Oh man Melly, that would drive me nuts too... Hope they hurry up and authorize already. :dust:
Have you done any more home testing?


----------



## mellywelly

Lol no, I'm going for the ostrich approach!

Gp is going to ring me tonight with the result.


----------



## lilblossom

You have amazing will power:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Fingers crossed for you hun! :dust:

Melly: Shame the doctors haven't authorized your results yet! It would drive me up the wall! Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

Argh... Melly, that would drive me insane too! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Alandsa...show us your test!!! FX this is it for you!!

Melly, I would NOT be able to wait, so you have great will power! Can't wait to see what the results are.

Paris, Are you going to test again??


----------



## Dahlia2007

ALandsa! ah I can't wait to see your test. My fingers are crossed for you! I have a feeling you are with that temp dip a few days ago! 

Melly- They'd better call back soon! Hopefully before "tonight" fingers crossed for you too.

Silver, yes EWCM is a sign of ovulation. But it sill could be days away, or it would be very soon! You should stock up on some more OPKs and use them just so you don't miss it, cause I would HATE for that to happen : )
Paris, drop in temp usually does signify you know what, so I guess you've been warned : ( but wouldn't it be great if it weren't


Tiptoes, sorry you couldn't get an accurate temp in there. My hubby snores and I just tell him to sleep on his side.... That is usually a good position for snorers.


----------



## parisprincess

No, I wont be testing again. Seems like such a waste lol

Ive got all the signs that AF is coming. Im not going to keep hoping for a different outcome. I'm happy she's coming... it means my LP is gone back to normal.

I feel like my body wasn't ready yet but now it is!


----------



## parisprincess

Oh, and *Happy International Women's Day*!!!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Excalibur

Happy International Women's Day!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Paris, that is how I felt last month when I got a BFP...that I needed that cycle to get back to normal. So if she gets you this month, then you can hop back on the "horse" in two weeks! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Hi everyone, sorry for the hit and run posting this morning. After the wee throwing crisis I was really late lol! Well I took a photo of the test but you can't see it in the photo. You can barely see it with the naked eye. Im still not sure its not just line eye or an evap lol 

Been having cramps today, like little shooting pains which I haven't had before and feeling a bit queasy at work and boobs feeling tender. Oh and a metallic taste in my mouth a bit. I have had all these symptoms without a BFP before so might not be anything lol

I shall post the pic but you can't see the line in it. Will test in the morning and see if anything shows :) I know the previous two mornings there was no confusion over it reading non pregnant but this morning just looked different .. We will see!

Melly - good luck with your results this evening :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Just stopping by to check in. I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## parisprincess

Wheres the pic!? lol


----------



## parisprincess

I'm not sure if I want a December baby. :/

I think this next month will have a much more relaxed approach!


----------



## mellywelly

Gp just called ....


----------



## Alandsa

what did they say??

AFM - im confused as you cant see anything in the pic :-S i just looked a the test again and i cant see anything. maybe it was just the shadow where the line should be - its just that i couldnt see a shadow on the others... mmm! its a waiting game again lol
 



Attached Files:







HPT 8DPO.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Alandsa

Melly!!! :D dying to know lol i can see your status says 'amazed' so does that mean it is good news??


----------



## mellywelly

My status has been that since Tuesday.

God did the gp drag it out. He went quiet, thought oh no must be bad, then said he was really sorry but .. He couldn't open the results! I could hear it pinging in the background! Anyway, after the someone helped him, he said poss for early pregnancy, hcg was 29. Back for another test tomorrow,and hope levels are going up. He even said he will be keeping his fingers crossed for me. Is 29 normal or is that too low? I was 15 dpo when test was done.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melly that sounds perfect. 20-25 mIU is what a normal test can pick up, so fingers crossed you're on your way! What a way to be given the new like that , =all the anxiousness. lol. I'm sure you're still AMAZED : ) : )


----------



## Alandsa

so am i allowed to say :yipee: for your :bfp: as looks like you have one :happydance:

i just found this guideline and yours looks just right for where you are at - check 3 and 4 weeks LMP

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa i just inverted your image, and I'm not trying to be outrageous, but I think I see some "blurred brightness" around where the line should be. Not sure if that means anything.
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mellywelly

Absolutely amazed !!!!

I'm a bit more confident now, I don't have constant cramps with this one as I did last cycle. Dh just looks bewildered bless him.


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa, it's still really early, but I thought I could see a darker area on the normal pic. I found the lines showed up better if I had them tilted upwards, leaning on something.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: :happydance: So happy for you!! Sounds like you have your :bfp:!!!! 

I'm going to test soon just to be sure after hearing your story, I'm sure it was AF but it wasn't normal, only had 2 days of heavy bleeding where usually it's like 4-5 and also I'm due off tomorrow but been "Spotting" really light last night and all today :wacko: Really weird cycle!


----------



## parisprincess

Yay melly!! Congrats!!! :dance:

Alandsa.. I think I see something on your test too... FX it gets darker!! I think this may be your month!! BFP #4 for this thread perhaps? ;)


----------



## Dahlia2007

And I :dohh: forgot to actually say CONGRATS MELLY!!!! I am very happy for you! So come on over to November Rainbows in PAL when you get a chance!


----------



## Alandsa

aww thank you ladies - i know i feel like i could see something. Its hard to tell if its just eyes playing tricks tough - but i know the previous two days I could tell straight away that they were pure white, so FXd!!

Melly - im so pleased for you!! :D its wonderful news! 

Ex - oooh yes :test: :haha: it wouldnt be unusual for you seeing as you said your last one was a late BFP :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yes ex :test: please : )


----------



## mellywelly

:test:

Your strange 'bleed' sounds just like mine!

Right, I'm off to get myself a ticker!!!!:happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

Melly - congrats! :D :D :D Wow, this thread is doing pretty well for BFPs so far!

Ex, I agree with everyone else. Test!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Very true hun :D It would be a miracle if I was to get a BFP :o Will have to wait until the morning now though.

Dahlia: I'll test in the morning hun :D If I get a BFN I won't be able to join your November Rainbows thread which I will be gutted about! :cry:

Melly: It would be great if it's the same thing that happened to you, I think I bled a bit heavier than you though although the heavy bleeding lasted only 2 days, spotted 2 days before AF and yesterday and today was spotting :wacko: Can't wait to see the ticker :happydance:

Silver: I'll test in the morning :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

ex- mine was still a decent flow, I def thought it was AF. 

It wouldn't let me have the ticker I wanted, but got these. Went pink to try to influence it, DH desperately wants a girl. I just want a healthy baby in my arms:baby:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Whoohoo Melly!!! So happy for you, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that it sticks and you have a happy healthy 9 months!!

Alandsa, I think I see something there too, really faint but maybe the start of something? I hope it continues to just get darker!! I have also heard that a metal taste is an early sign!

Ex, wouldnt it be awesome if you get a BFP in the am!!! Crossing my fingers for you and sending baby dust your way!!!

AFM, my cervix has risen some more today, so not sure if O is right around the corner, coming earlier this cycle or what....will do CBFM here in a hour or so, and see what it says....shoulda done it a bit ago cause I really had to pee and hadnt gone in a few hours...but of course I forgot till I was actually almost done peeing haha!! :haha: Oh, well, guess we will see what the temp does in the morn...just felt blah today...and hubbys new meds are making him moody, sleepy and annoying....not sure we will be bding tonight either :/
ARGH!


----------



## Alandsa

yey for the new ticker Melly - what an absolute emotional journey this has been for you this month - so glad it all worked out :) FXd the levels keep rising :)

tiptoes - sounds good news that O might be round the corner. when DH wasnt in the mood it soon changed things when i put my wedding night underwear on :haha: could you try that? or maybe send him a text tomorrow to get him in the mood for later that evening?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: I guess we'll have to see what happens in the morning, I'm not getting my hopes up too much though. Love your ticker! :happydance:

tiptoes: Thank you so much hun. It would be a dream come true if I did! :D Glad to hear that O is arriving soon :)


----------



## lilblossom

Melly congratulations on your :bfp: I am so happy for you. whoo hooo


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Melly!! And FX for you Alandsa!!!! 

All my tests have been BFNs so now I'm just waiting for AF. Just doesn't feel like my month! Hoping that the witch comes on time (I think she is due Sat) and doesn't drag out and mess my cycle up even more...:(


----------



## tiptoesd101

Ok, so I know I am being a baby...but just had a complete meltdown while on FB. Ealier today my comp screen froze on the post of a friend from high schools prego ticker...she is due the day before I was supposed to be due, then just saw one of my best AF friends ultrasound pic (super happy for her, been prego 5 times, and is now 15 wks with their third, had two mcs)...and then I see newborn pics of my other AF friends twins...she was due about the same time as me, and my cousins second childs newborn pics... AHHHHH! 

I think just from such a crappy week, and the fact that hubbys meds make him loopy and insensitive, and bombarded with prego and newborn stuff....I am just feeling really low again :(. It hit me today that my would have been due date is only a month away...didnt think it would hit me this hard....just sucks that I wont get to hold that bundle of joy in a few wks like it was supposed to be.... sorry for the pitty party, maybe I should just stay off my personal FB page for a while....just check in with my bow one


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats Melly! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoes: Sorry to hear you are feeling low hun. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## tiptoesd101

Excalibur said:


> tiptoes: Sorry to hear you are feeling low hun. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx

Thanks! I know I will feel better in the AM, super tired from such a rough nights sleep, so that doesnt help... I am dropping the DD off at her friends in the morning, so I think the much needed alone time will be good for me!!


----------



## duckytwins

tiptoes, I know what you mean. It's so hard to see so many pregnant ladies and new babies all over the place. I have a feeling when Tess's due date comes, I'll be a wreck. It's so unfair, isn't it? 

:hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

duckytwins said:


> tiptoes, I know what you mean. It's so hard to see so many pregnant ladies and new babies all over the place. I have a feeling when Tess's due date comes, I'll be a wreck. It's so unfair, isn't it?
> 
> :hugs:

That is exactly how I feel, and I hate it! I am so happy for all of them, some do have harder stories than others, so not all are perfect prego stories....but I had a perfect 1st pregnancy...it just doesnt make sense!! I hate that I am back to crying again whenever I see a baby and that we are back to square one....so frustrating!


----------



## Excalibur

tiptoesd101 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> tiptoes: Sorry to hear you are feeling low hun. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx
> 
> Thanks! I know I will feel better in the AM, super tired from such a rough nights sleep, so that doesnt help... I am dropping the DD off at her friends in the morning, so I think the much needed alone time will be good for me!!Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: I'm in the same boat with the sleep thing, hardly slept last night because of my stomach pain. I know it's hard seeing babies everywhere, my friend gave birth the other day, one is due to give birth anytime now, another friend gave birth a couple of weeks ago, one of my friends has just found out she's expecting her 2nd..it's like..urgh! When will it be our turn!!!! :cry:


----------



## PreshFest

Can I join?? I'm on CD1 today and will be ttc this cycle! I had an ectopic in July 2011 and a MC in January 2012, so hoping this time is my lucky time!


----------



## Excalibur

PreshFest said:


> Can I join?? I'm on CD1 today and will be ttc this cycle! I had an ectopic in July 2011 and a MC in January 2012, so hoping this time is my lucky time!

Welcome to the thread :hi:

Sorry to hear about your losses hun :hugs: Fingers crossed and lot's of baby dust for a :bfp: :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

OMG Congrats Melly...that sounds great ...FX that the numbers keep rising..I think they will!! Yay!!! 

Alandsa, I think that I can maybe see something there, so def take another test tomorrow!! FX are crossed for you hun!

Ex, take a test!!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

PreshFest said:


> Can I join?? I'm on CD1 today and will be ttc this cycle! I had an ectopic in July 2011 and a MC in January 2012, so hoping this time is my lucky time!

Welcome and good luck to you this month! Baby dust your way!


----------



## Alandsa

PreshFest said:


> Can I join?? I'm on CD1 today and will be ttc this cycle! I had an ectopic in July 2011 and a MC in January 2012, so hoping this time is my lucky time!

Welcome to the thread :hi: and I'm sorry for your losses. Hoping this is your lucky cycle :dust:


----------



## Benim

Hi
I had an ectopic in Oct,2010 and a MC in June 2011.
AF arrive 2 day ago. I'm so ready for April or June ^_^

Wish we all luck.


----------



## B&LsMom

Got my smile face tonight--DH already thinks last night "it happened"--We'll be :sex: for a few more nights just to make sure were covered tho LOL


----------



## Alandsa

copied from my journal: arrgghhh .. shaking ... bun .. oven!! :yipee:

I have done three tests (two ICs and a CB) and all a very faint :bfp: @ 9dpo

will keep testing every day to see if they progress :D

I tried a digi but it said BFN so I'm hoping its because its a bit too early
 



Attached Files:







HPT 9DPO POS.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 274


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa and ex - any news????


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa, omg congrats!!!!!? I knew it!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome to preshfest and benim!

Blakesmom, my dh 'knew' we had done it both times in our tww, and both times he was right. Maybe they have some esp going on! Good luck!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hello to preshfest and benim, wishing you both lots of baby dust and hugs as you both try for those BFP's!!! 

Alandsa, AHHH! Look at those little lines!!! Whoohoo, that is just awesome! I will keep praying that they continue to get darker for you! Way to go, congrats and happy healthy 9 months!!!:wohoo:

Blakesmom, I hope you got that little egg and we get another BFP in a few weeks! Lots of good thoughts your way!


----------



## silverlizard

Welcome preshfest and benim :)

Alandsa, congrats!! :D Wow, this is a lucky thread... is that 5 bfps so far?!

Ambiguous-looking OPK for me yesterday and a further temp drop this morning... not sure what's going on but I'll try another OPK later and I guess me and the bf should start, er, doing our best to catch any eggs that might be about to appear. XD Can you all send me some of your good luck please? ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Benim: Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Blakesmom: Fingers crossed you caught the egg hun! :dust: 

Alandsa: Congratulations hun!!!! :happydance:

Melly: BFN for me :cry: 

Silver: Sending you lot's of :dust: Fingers crossed hun :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Alandsa!!! Omg :) congrats hun!!! :flower: Fabulous news!!!

Witch got me this morning, right on time!! But that means my LP is back to normal :)


----------



## Excalibur

paris: Sorry to hear the witch got you hun :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

Don't be sorry :) I'm glad she showed. Makes me feel like my body is back to normal!!


----------



## Excalibur

parisprincess said:


> Don't be sorry :) I'm glad she showed. Makes me feel like my body is back to normal!!

Aww glad to hear hun, April BFP? :dust:


----------



## parisprincess

Maybe lol not sure if I want a December baby though :/


----------



## jacksonsmommy

OMG Congrats Alandsa!! I can't believe that you got a BFP this early...now you are tempting me to test earlier than I planned!! 

Sorry Ex and Paris..April BFP though!!

Silver...Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## duckytwins

Alandsa, congrats on the :bfp:! H&H 9 months to you! 

So DH and I talked last night and we decided. We're going to wait until August. I really want my May baby and we don't think another 5 months is going to make or break our chances. Since I quit my job, I don't get to see... well, anyone at all, really, so I want to take the summer to to be social and see my friends. I am going to keep up with my monitor for this cycle to make sure I am ovulating though.


----------



## Excalibur

Paris: Aww bless, I'm not bothered what Month a little one arrives in our lives as long as he/she is healthy :) 

Jacksonsmommy: Fingers crossed for an April BFP! Would be the best Birthday present ever for me!!! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm bleeding again. Same dpo I lost last cycle.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welome to the new ladies I wish you both luck TTC! I know Presh, you'd been waiting after your D&C so now you're ready to get that eggy!


Jacksonsmommy, my husband said the same thing both times as well. I think it's wishful thinking on their part, but maybe they do have an inclination of it... idk. 

Silver- yes get to BDing every other night now! I think that's how we did it. BD'd every other day and the day of O. :dust: to you !!!! 

Paris, I know what you mean about December, I know it's come up a few times in this thread. If that's how you feel then just wait a month, or NTNP If it's meant to be then it's meat to be. But your LP being back to normal is great! I think mine definitely went back this month too. So that's great! We're all slowly healing from our losses...

Ducky- that is a big choice you made, and I'm hope so much that you will get your May or spring baby. I miss my July baby so much. And I hope you can see many of your friends and family this summer : ) Good luck!

Ex- so you are officially with AF?


----------



## Dahlia2007

double post sorry


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw Melly, could it be just bleeding and not mean anything? I am praying that your bean sticks. Really in my thoughts right now


----------



## parisprincess

mellywelly said:


> I'm bleeding again. Same dpo I lost last cycle.

Oh no melly! Is it just spotting? I hope you and little bean are ok. :hugs:


----------



## parisprincess

I think you're right Dahlia... might just NTNP this month. :)

I dont have any OPKs at the moment and don't plan on ordering more for this cycle... I will keep temping though so I can confirm when I O. Now that my LP is back to normal, I know when I should be expecting AF this time.

If it's meant to be, then it happens, if not... DH and I can try in April! I'll have to keep changing the name of this thread :haha:


----------



## parisprincess

Did your BBT arrive today Ex?


----------



## PreshFest

Dahlia2007 said:


> Welome to the new ladies I wish you both luck TTC! I know Presh, you'd been waiting after your D&C so now you're ready to get that eggy!
> 
> 
> Jacksonsmommy, my husband said the same thing both times as well. I think it's wishful thinking on their part, but maybe they do have an inclination of it... idk.
> 
> Silver- yes get to BDing every other night now! I think that's how we did it. BD'd every other day and the day of O. :dust: to you !!!!
> 
> Paris, I know what you mean about December, I know it's come up a few times in this thread. If that's how you feel then just wait a month, or NTNP If it's meant to be then it's meat to be. But your LP being back to normal is great! I think mine definitely went back this month too. So that's great! We're all slowly healing from our losses...
> 
> Ducky- that is a big choice you made, and I'm hope so much that you will get your May or spring baby. I miss my July baby so much. And I hope you can see many of your friends and family this summer : ) Good luck!
> 
> Ex- so you are officially with AF?

Thanks Dahlia! So nice to keep running into you on here :) Would be even nicer if we weren't on the 'loss' board, though. Ugh.

So you are pregnant now?! Congrats! How are things going?


----------



## parisprincess

Welcome Preshfest!! I'll add you to the first page :flower:

Also need to update to add Alandsa's BFP! We're up to 4 BFPs ladies!!!


----------



## silverlizard

oh Melly, I hope it's okay... keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Oh no Melly!! Any updates? You doing ok?? Praying for a sticky bean for you!! I bled pinkish brown blood on and off with my daughter during week 7-8...they were never real sure what caused it, but she was ok. Is it bright red? Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Hi I'm home now, left work early. The bleeding at work was bright red. I've just changed my tampon and its almost full within an hour, its really thick blood, one small clot and a really dark colour. Just did another hpt and the line is still there but quite faint.


----------



## mellywelly

why cant I get past 17dpo:shrug::cry:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww Melly...I hope that everything is OK!!! Prayers for you hun! xo


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: Fingers crossed and praying for a sticky bean for you hun. It may be normal, a lot of ladies bleed in early pregnancy :hugs:

Dahlia: AF has left now, that was a weird cycle? :wacko: Only lasted 2 days really, heavy bleeding anyway.

Paris: No it's didn't arrive today, hopefully it will come on Monday. My new OPK's arrived today though. :D


----------



## tiptoesd101

Praying everything is ok Melly. :flow:[-o&lt;


----------



## PreshFest

mellywelly said:


> Hi I'm home now, left work early. The bleeding at work was bright red. I've just changed my tampon and its almost full within an hour, its really thick blood, one small clot and a really dark colour. Just did another hpt and the line is still there but quite faint.

I'm sorry to hear this Melly... I hope everything ends up ok..:kiss:


----------



## lilblossom

Oh Melly, can you get an appointment with doctor?


----------



## tiptoesd101

lilblossom said:


> Oh Melly, can you get an appointment with doctor?

I second that, maybe if you went to the ER they could do a sonogram at least?


----------



## silverlizard

hoping and praying things turn out okay for you Melly... maybe you can see a doctor asap as suggested above? :( Thinking of you.


----------



## mellywelly

thanks. I tried to get in at Gp, but fully booked. Rang the maternity unit and they have said to go to a & E.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: Really hope everything turns out ok for you hun. Thinking about you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Benim

Thank you everyone.
And hope everything o.k. for you *mellywelly*


----------



## parisprincess

Good luck melly :hugs: Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Alandsa

*silver *- mm thats strange about your OPKs! yeah maybe just give it a bit of BD just in case they dont know what they are on about lol good luck catching the eggy!

have you got a link to your chart? :dust:

*Ex* - aww damn that BBT, hopefully you might get it tomorrow perhaps? yey for the OPKs arriving. its exciting when these little deliveries arrive. Im sorry it was another BFN :cry: :hugs:

*Paris *- sorry the witch got you but Im glad its a sign of your body being right on track :thumbup:

I understand what you mean about a December baby. If it was early Dec it wouldnt be okay i think but getting to near to Xmas feels a bit more difficult to me, i would feel bad about their birthdays lol but im sure it would be fine

*Jackonsmommy *- yey test! im surprised i got it so early, i saw the faint line yesterday and seems much more visible today. I have ordered 6 digi's :haha: so will keep testing with them too lol

*duckytwins *- thank you! :) do you think you will NTNP or just be careful for those months?

*Melly* - aww hope you are okay? As you were already bleeding before your BFP, I wonder if it may just be some more breakthrough bleeding? Would you consider going for a scan via A+E? or could you ring the EPAU direct and ask their advice? A friend of mine had so much bleeding through her pregnancy that she was told she was MCing but at the scans they would say she was fine... why are our bodies so confusing! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I really hope my BBT does come tomorrow, the sooner it arrives the sooner we can get a pattern going on my chart :haha: It sure is exciting getting little deliveries hehe. Thank you hun, I had a feeling it would be a BFN but I just wanted to check, no hard feelings as I look forward to trying and hopefully getting a nice April BFP for my Birthday :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Hi was wondering if it was ok to join? I had an ERPC 3 weeks ago for a MMC at 8 week scan baby was only measuring 6.5 weeks,with no hb although we had seen it at 6 weeks so thought everything would be fine, just remember talking to hubby about a midwife appt later that week before it all came crashing down.

Haven' t had AF yet but don't want to wait to try for that :bfp: I have been using OPK since Sunday with nothing on them yet- v annoying! 
Have been having cramps and back pain so just wish it would happen or I would ovulate already! Although have :sex: prior to using the OPK after bleeding stopped so actual ideal would be :bfp: but don't think I will be that lucky!

Melly- hope everything is ok :hugs:
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite: Welcome to the thread :hi:

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

*Ex *- yes its exciting to get that chart built up :thumbup: I leep having a little look at it just to see how its coming on hehe! al the stickiest of baby dust for you Ex, you deserve a lovely April BFP - what a fantastic bday present that would be :D :cake: What day is your birthday? 

LOL i just overheard DH playing his XBox games and just heard him say "yey I have got crosshairs!" :haha: all i could think of was charting lol

*Sprite *- welcome to the thread :wave: I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. BDing just in case is always a good idea. Both of my BFPs I have got through BDing a couple of days before the OPKs turn +ve and then daily until O :sleep: its exhausting but seemed to work. So sounds like you have got a good plan if you ask me :)


----------



## silverlizard

Alandsa said:


> *silver *- mm thats strange about your OPKs! yeah maybe just give it a bit of BD just in case they dont know what they are on about lol good luck catching the eggy!

Think that's the plan... I'll just assume it could be appearing any time now and make sure I *cough* spend lots of time with my partner. XD Reeeeaaaaally want to catch this one this cycle round...


----------



## Alandsa

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

TO YOU ALL!!

sorry think i got a bit carried away lol


----------



## jacksonsmommy

haha Alandsa that is cute...OK I think I am going to cave and test tomorrow...ahhh why not??? lol


----------



## Sprite2011

Alandsa- ha ha :flower: made me smile!!
:happydance:

Silver- great way of putting it :winkwink:


----------



## Alandsa

hehe oops lol!

jacksonsmommy - yeaahh do it!! :D


----------



## tiptoesd101

Thanks Alandsa and Silver, the pics and *cough* suggestion both had me giggling! 

Jacksonsmommy, if you test wishing you lots of babydust for an early BFP!!!! 

Paris, glad to hear your getting back to normal! Will make it easier to follow in the next months ahead!!

Sprite, welcome to our awesome thread ;)!! I love all the ladies here, they help make the hard days easier and all love to laugh a little!!

AFM, nothing new here, still confused lol! Had a major temp drop this morning, but woke up really cold...the chart looks as though it may bypass it. Still creamy/wet cm and medium/high cervix, but my CBFM still is reading low...and temps arent being helpfull at the moment haha! I did buy some opks today, but man for a pack of 7 it was $14...is that about right?? So not sure when I should start using them, seeing as I usually dont ovulate till between day 18-20 something.... Also not sure when during the day to use them, they are the kind that look like the poas preggo tests.


----------



## B&LsMom

Melly did you already go for your 2nd lots of bloods to see if the hcg was doubling?? I hope everything works out just fine--It doesn't seem like much would show up on an U/S at this point--fetal pole is normally present around 5 weeks I think and visible via and internal u/s I think?? Blood might tell you more at this point....

Thanks for all the Dust ladies--temp stayed low this morning but fingers crossed for a BIG jump tomorrow and today is Ov day!! DH reluctantly BD'd this morning so strong FRESH :spermy: should be waiting!!!


----------



## lynneywings

Melly- Do hope everything is ok with your little bean. By friend had bleeding around this time, they could not do a scan until she was 6 weeks. Everything was fine, they said the bleeding was 'breakthrough bleeding', that can happen when your period is due. Fingers crossed for you,
Alandsa - Congrats on your BFP, so pleased for you.
Jacksonsmummy - oooooh i hope you get an early positive. I am one day behind you, am going to try and put off testing as long as I can, too scared to get a BFN lol. Thou know what i'm like will prob cave in!!!x


----------



## mellywelly

In a and e, had bloods done but wee is negative. Lost my little firecracker. Gyne is coming to see me


----------



## lilblossom

Melly, wish I could hug you in person but this will have to do :hugs: hope someone is with you.


----------



## silverlizard

oh melly, I'm so so sorry. hope you're with someone who's looking after you well, too.


----------



## lynneywings

So sorry hun, hugs x x x


----------



## tiptoesd101

Melly I will keep you in my prayers, I too hope someone is there to comfort you while you go through this hard time. Sending hugs your way. Will they do some more tests to maybe find out what happened? Hoping you find some peace soon!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww Melly I am so sorry to hear that! :( 
Sending hugs your way hunny !! xoxo


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melly I am so sorry about your firecracker. I hope the have some answers for you. ALl I can say is that I'm praying for you and some answers. :hug:


----------



## parisprincess

I'm so sorry melly :(


----------



## Sprite2011

Oh Melly, I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you and am sending a big hug
:hug:


----------



## mellywelly

thanks everyone, now at home, had to go to hospital by myself as dh needed to look after ds. No answers. I asked her how many times I had to do this before they did investigations, but she just shrugged it off and said I just need to get through this first. She had the understanding of a stick. When she walked in, she said she had my blood results and they were still positive. )gave me hope) I asked her at what rate and she said lower than before at just 12, down from 29. Stupid Cow. Cant believe this has happened again, and on the same day too. It like something went wrong at the same point. I think I might go see my GP next week, see if any more test can be done. Failing that I have a gyne appointment at the end of March anyway.

DH is just walking the dog, but then its pizza and wine. Think I may get very drunk!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Oh my god that is just so awful :( I am just so sorry! :( 
I'm so sorry to hear that they were so awful in supporting you through this :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> thanks everyone, now at home, had to go to hospital by myself as dh needed to look after ds. No answers. I asked her how many times I had to do this before they did investigations, but she just shrugged it off and said I just need to get through this first. She had the understanding of a stick. When she walked in, she said she had my blood results and they were still positive. )gave me hope) I asked her at what rate and she said lower than before at just 12, down from 29. Stupid Cow. Cant believe this has happened again, and on the same day too. It like something went wrong at the same point. I think I might go see my GP next week, see if any more test can be done. Failing that I have a gyne appointment at the end of March anyway.
> 
> DH is just walking the dog, but then its pizza and wine. Think I may get very drunk!!!

I am so sorry Melly! My good friend who is prego now with their 3rd (total surprise this one...) Has had two mcs back to back, in between her two oldest...they didnt do any testing for her either, she was told it had to be mutliple mcs of like 3 or more :(. Stupid!! But, just to give you hope maybe, she had a normal first pregnancy, but then the two mc's both within the first tri...they were really hard on her because she was almost out of the first tri with both... after that though, she has been able to have two normal healthy pregnancies! Her second daughter was conceived about 3 months after the second mc, and so far she is now in wk 15 with their 3rd. I know it sucks and it is in no way fair...but dont give up! Hopefully you GP can maybe help find some insite to any problems that may be going on. Sending you lots of good thoughts and hugs your way. If it helps, then get totally smashed!

Oh, and I so think you should have punched that insensitive nurse in her face!!


----------



## mellywelly

lol she was the gyne DOCTOR nurses were actually lovely


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> lol she was the gyne DOCTOR nurses were actually lovely

Well geez!! You'd think being a doc she would have more people skills!!Obviously she is one of those docs that needs to do more procedures than deal with talkin to people, although now that I think about it ours didnt have much to say at the time...cept to say he was "really sorry, and didnt know what to say to us..." Well shit thanks dude! That automatically made it all better!:dohh: 

I hope you have an easy period, and then can get back on the horse (or should I say DH... :winkwink:) if thats what you decide on. Although I completely understand if you need more time:flower:

I hope your doing ok, lots of hugs to you!!!:hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Melly, Go enjoy some wine and pizza and relax...you deserve it lady!!


----------



## silverlizard

Think everyone else has covered what I want to say pretty much, but Melly, I'm so sorry, and so sorry they were so horrible with you too. sending you lots and lots of hugs, make sure you look after yourself.


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Aww thank you so much hun. Does my chart look ok or am I doing it completely wrong? :haha: My Birthday is 26th April hun :D 

Jacksonsmommy: Good luck for tomorrow if you test hun. Sending you lot's of :dust: 

Melly: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Melly, sweetie, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa: Aww thank you so much hun. Does my chart look ok or am I doing it completely wrong? :haha: My Birthday is 26th April hun :D
> 
> Jacksonsmommy: Good luck for tomorrow if you test hun. Sending you lot's of :dust:
> 
> Melly: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun. Sending you big :hugs:

Yeah your chart looks good so far :) you will be loving getting those temps in! :)

Are you do using the phone app as that's a lot easier. I add all my symptoms in and end up with a huge chart lol but I think they don't show everyone that bit


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa: Aww thank you so much hun. Does my chart look ok or am I doing it completely wrong? :haha: My Birthday is 26th April hun :D
> 
> Jacksonsmommy: Good luck for tomorrow if you test hun. Sending you lot's of :dust:
> 
> Melly: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun. Sending you big :hugs:
> 
> Yeah your chart looks good so far :) you will be loving getting those temps in! :)
> 
> Are you do using the phone app as that's a lot easier. I add all my symptoms in and end up with a huge chart lol but I think they don't show everyone that bitClick to expand...

I can't wait to start temping :happydance: Hurry up BBT! Haha.

Yeah I use the Phone App aswell as the actual website hun. My chart looks really small on my phone, maybe it's because there are no temps in yet? Lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

Melly :cry: so sorry to read about your experience. I had a HORRIBLE doctor with my MMC--actually the whole experience was horrible, the ultrasound tech didn't tell us ANYTHING just mentioned I had lots of cysts and she was taking lots of measurements so I thought she was focusing on the cysts--then when my husband asked what was on the screen and she referred to it as "part of the pregnancy"----HUGE RED FLAG. She left the room for 5ish minutes and then came back with the Dr. and he just blurted out--I'm sorry your baby isn't alive (or something like that)--it's ok you can let it out (cry??---This hasn't even sunk in yet)----OY For how much they get paid I think Drs. need to show more compassion. Since I'm sure your Dr. didn't do it :hugs: and let DH take care of you. So sorry again, it's so unfair.


----------



## babydreams85

Melly, I am so very sorry...how horrible! :cry: I know from experience there is nothing anyone can say that will help right now, but just know that you have loads of support here from all these wonderful ladies if you need it! :hugs:


Alandsa, big congrats!!!! :happydance:



I am having horrible cramps and guessing the witch is right around the corner....wish she would just come already so I can start my cycle over and get past all this. :dohh:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Ex! I think that I might try and hold out until at least Sunday, because I doubt that it would work tomorrow ;) I did just buy another pack of tests at Walmart today though, so I may get tempted! ;)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melly once again sorry for all of this. You deserve some nice pizza and wine. Have you ever had progesterone tested? I am wondering if that is what it is, not that I'm remotely anything close to a doctor. I'm glad your DH is taking care of you and DS

Jascsons mommy can't wait to see your results! FX
babydreams, when was the last time you tested?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I'm here, a year after my twin mc, still ttc. Yesterday marked a year since I lost them but I just finished my first round of Clomid so I'm hopeful that something will happen soon. I'm cd9 and hoping for a BFP soon. Testing on April 1 or 2nd. Fingers crossed and :dust: for everyone hoping for March/April :bfp:


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome Blu_Butterfly :wave:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I'm here, a year after my twin mc, still ttc. Yesterday marked a year since I lost them but I just finished my first round of Clomid so I'm hopeful that something will happen soon. I'm cd9 and hoping for a BFP soon. Testing on April 1 or 2nd. Fingers crossed and :dust: for everyone hoping for March/April :bfp:

Welcome and good luck on your BFP!! :)


----------



## lynneywings

Welcome blu butterfly, good luck on your BFP. 
I think I am losing the plot this morning. I am 8dpo and woke up and did a test. It was a BFN. I just could not help myself. I need to lock up my pregnancy tests and only be given them after 12dpo. Just want that BFP so desperately, feel fed up now :( x


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yeah I think the chart is actually smaller in days until you start adding data in up to that point and it gets a bit wider then with more days 

Lynney - aww it's very early to always see a BFP. FF said that at 9dpo only 15% of pregnant people get their BFPs, so I imagine 8dpo is even less. :hugs:

Blu - welcome to the thread :wave: So sorry to hear you lost your twins :( I hope you are holding up okay seeing as you have reached the due date :hugs: wishing you and the other lovely ladies lots of sticky babydust :dust:

Baby dreams - hang on in there as cramps might not mean AF :) when would you be due or likely to test?

Jacksonsmommy - good luck for your testing!! You are doing well to hold out til Sunday :) 

I just tested again this morning and the line is still so faint that I panicked it wasn't there but it is. Can't tell if it's more than yesterday, might be only slightly but I know it's early days. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome Blu, so sorry for your loss:hugs:
(can I leave your name at that? I have a bit of a scared thing going on with the fluttery thing lol dont even like writing the word! Yes its strange!)

Alandsa, try not to worry, your levels only increase every 70 something hours don't they? so hopefully tomorrows may show up darker!

I'm going to go see my GP later in the week, when I can get in. Just going to cry at him, and see if that gets me anywhere!!! I too think my first stop is to get my progesterone checked, since I have a shortish LP.


----------



## Becyboo__x

:wave:

Im abit late coming into here
but this is cycle 8.. after my loss had no luck :(
hope i can join here 

AF is due 18th (mothers day :D) so im hoping i get a extra nice gift!


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - yes I would say its a good idea to speak to your GP. Is there one that you know is good or has referred you for things in the past? Would be worth waiting to see them if you can. Hope you are holding up okay :hugs:

Becy - :wave: welcome to the thread. Don't worth it's not too late at all :) I'm sorry to hear about your loss and that it has been difficult to conceive again. Are you charting or using OPKs at all? Aww what a gift in mothers day. I hope you can get it!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Alandsa said:


> Becy - :wave: welcome to the thread. Don't worth it's not too late at all :) I'm sorry to hear about your loss and that it has been difficult to conceive again. Are you charting or using OPKs at all? Aww what a gift in mothers day. I hope you can get it!!

I was temping but my thermometer broke on me! so i stopped
wish i carried on now would of been alot better but i do use opk's
and i got my + on Monday CD12 which is late for me as usually i would
on CD10ish.. but we covered from CD9-CD15 so im hoping it is my cycle!
will be so nice!


----------



## Alandsa

Oh yes sounds like you have covered all based then :D :dust: to you!! Are you going to wait til mothers day to test?


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa said:


> Melly - yes I would say its a good idea to speak to your GP. Is there one that you know is good or has referred you for things in the past? Would be worth waiting to see them if you can. Hope you are holding up okay :hugs:
> 
> Becy - :wave: welcome to the thread. Don't worth it's not too late at all :) I'm sorry to hear about your loss and that it has been difficult to conceive again. Are you charting or using OPKs at all? Aww what a gift in mothers day. I hope you can get it!!

I've booked in with the one I think most likely to do anything, which is the one that rang me the other night with my results. Can't get in until a week on Monday, but think I'm best to wait for him.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Alandsa..I am sure everything is just fine...I think that they say to test every two days as that is when your numbers change. So, I bet tomorrow it will be darker! :)
I didn't take a test this morning, because I forgot and I went to the bathroom. So, I will probably take one tomorrow morning and then every morning next week lol

Melly, I am glad you got an appointment. It will make you feel better to at least see what is the matter.


----------



## silverlizard

Starting to get worried I'm not actually going to ovulate this month... no more ewcm, opks look "almost" positive but not quite there, and I didn't do a proper temperature check this morning so I can't go off that. Argh. We're doing our best to catch this egg if it should show up... let's just hope there's one there to catch? =/ Urgh, I hate having PCOS.

Glad you're seeing your GP, Melly... I hope you're able to get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy: You're welcome hun. Good luck for whenever you test ;) 

Blu: Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I'll be testing on 2nd April aswell! :happydance: 

Lynney: Really sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :hugs: 

Alandsa: My chart will be getting wider soon because my BBT arrived this afternoon!! :happydance::yipee: 

Melly: Hope everything goes well at the Doctors hun and hope you get some good answers! :hugs: 

Becyboo: Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:

Silver: Fingers crossed you do O this month hun! Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## duckytwins

I was wondering, since we'll be WTT until July/April, should I leave the group?


----------



## Excalibur

Ducky: There's nothing wrong with sticking around and chatting etc :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Blu and Becy. Sorry about your losses. And good luck in your TTC journey. 

Alandsa I wouldn't worry about your test being so light today, check it out tomorrow and it should be a tad darker. 

Ducky you don't have to leave the group, just pop in when you need to!

Melly, glad you have an appointment and they got you in there semi-quick. So many times I hear that ladies can't get in for a long time, so at least it's not too long of a wait.. 

Silver- I wonder if OPKs work for you? I know OPKs don't work all the time with ladies with PCOS. 
I ended up getting my O about 4-6 days after my ewcm.


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur said:


> Jacksonsmommy: You're welcome hun. Good luck for whenever you test ;)
> 
> Blu: Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I'll be testing on 2nd April aswell! :happydance:
> 
> Lynney: Really sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :hugs:
> 
> Alandsa: My chart will be getting wider soon because my BBT arrived this afternoon!! :happydance::yipee:
> 
> Melly: Hope everything goes well at the Doctors hun and hope you get some good answers! :hugs:
> 
> Becyboo: Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:
> 
> Silver: Fingers crossed you do O this month hun! Sending you lot's of :dust:

YAY--Can't wait to see your temps being entered in--I think I'm just going to temp a few more days to confirm Ov and then focus on RELAXING--temping in the 2WW for the last few months I think has been stressing me out.


----------



## silverlizard

Dahlia, I'm not convinced they work that well for me... pretty sure I've had false negatives and positives before from OPKs. PCOS makes everything weird, bleh. I guess I'll just cross my fingers that I will actually ovulate/already have done/whatever... I _think _it should be happening around today or tomorrow, so here's hoping!


----------



## babydreams85

Alright ladies...the :witch: got me today!! I am actually not as sad as I thought I would be, just ready to move on and hoping that this is our month!!! It's a great thing that my cycle is back on track this soon after the D&C, so I will count my blessings for that. :winkwink: I knew I ovulated 2 weeks ago exactly and I was right, which means my cycle was only 1 week off, since my D&C was 5 weeks ago today. Not so bad. 


How are you feeling Melly?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Alandsa said:


> Oh yes sounds like you have covered all based then :D :dust: to you!! Are you going to wait til mothers day to test?

Hope so! :D

Erm i probably won't wait that long :rofl: i never can wait
iv got 30 IC's to get through :haha:!!
but it would be nice to get neg's then a positive on that day! :D


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - Yeah it's worth waiting then for him. How are you feeling?

Jacksonsmommy - looking forward to seeing the test tomorrow - really hoping you get your BFP!! :dust: good luck! Yeah maybe I should just test every other day :)

Silver - awe sorry PCOS is messing about with your cycles so much :( I hear some people say they never get a proper +ve on OPKs

Ex - yey the BBT arrived!! I had a feeling it might arrive today. Woohoo! Did you have a go with it just for fun. How exciting!

Ducky - no feel free to stick around :)

Dahlia - thank you yeah think I was expecting a bit much for these early days lol

Becy - haha you are as bad as me lol I would rather test early and no either way for that day. Yes imagine if it turned up to say hello tk it's mummy on mothers day :) aww!


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm really excited about temping, something new to try :haha: I don't blame you hun, yeah it's pointless stressing yourself out during the 2WW hun, that won't do anyone any good!

Babydreams: Sorry to hear AF arrived hun but glad you feel ok about it and that your cycles are back on track :hugs: 

Alandsa: You were right hun! :happydance: To be honest, I haven't had a go yet, I usually try things straight away, I'm shocked with myself! :haha: I'll have a go in a minute, just then I know what to do in the morning ;)


----------



## Alandsa

Hehe yeah it's good to have a go with it. I kept testing all different times of the day just for fun (how sad lol) :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Hehe yeah it's good to have a go with it. I kept testing all different times of the day just for fun (how sad lol) :haha:

It's not sad, it's fun :D I just had a go and my temp was 37.35 degrees C, is that right? :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Blakesmom: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm really excited about temping, something new to try :haha: I don't blame you hun, yeah it's pointless stressing yourself out during the 2WW hun, that won't do anyone any good!
> 
> Babydreams: Sorry to hear AF arrived hun but glad you feel ok about it and that your cycles are back on track :hugs:
> 
> Alandsa: You were right hun! :happydance: To be honest, I haven't had a go yet, I usually try things straight away, I'm shocked with myself! :haha: I'll have a go in a minute, just then I know what to do in the morning ;)

Thanks! Omg though, the cramping with this AF is absolutely RIDICULOUS! I am sort of glad I did not get my BFP this cycle. I think my body needed a little break to build the lining back up! 

Glad you got your BBT...they are nice to have. At first my temps were all over the place, and I finally figured out that they aren't kidding when they say to take it the same time every morning, as SOON as you wake up. Right on track my temp had a huge drop this morning, and AF came a few hours later. It can certainly tell you a lot about your cycle if you do it right! Good luck!!! We will be TTC buddies...we are pretty close!! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> Hehe yeah it's good to have a go with it. I kept testing all different times of the day just for fun (how sad lol) :haha:

I did that when I first got mine!! LOL :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Dahlia2007 said:


> Welcome Blu and Becy. Sorry about your losses. And good luck in your TTC journey.
> 
> Alandsa I wouldn't worry about your test being so light today, check it out tomorrow and it should be a tad darker.
> 
> Ducky you don't have to leave the group, just pop in when you need to!
> 
> Melly, glad you have an appointment and they got you in there semi-quick. So many times I hear that ladies can't get in for a long time, so at least it's not too long of a wait..
> 
> Silver- I wonder if OPKs work for you? I know OPKs don't work all the time with ladies with PCOS.
> I ended up getting my O about 4-6 days after my ewcm.

How are you feeling Dahlia? When do you have your first ultrasound?


----------



## babydreams85

blakesmom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Jacksonsmommy: You're welcome hun. Good luck for whenever you test ;)
> 
> Blu: Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I'll be testing on 2nd April aswell! :happydance:
> 
> Lynney: Really sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :hugs:
> 
> Alandsa: My chart will be getting wider soon because my BBT arrived this afternoon!! :happydance::yipee:
> 
> Melly: Hope everything goes well at the Doctors hun and hope you get some good answers! :hugs:
> 
> Becyboo: Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:
> 
> Silver: Fingers crossed you do O this month hun! Sending you lot's of :dust:
> 
> YAY--Can't wait to see your temps being entered in--I think I'm just going to temp a few more days to confirm Ov and then focus on RELAXING--temping in the 2WW for the last few months I think has been stressing me out.Click to expand...

I do think temping makes things stressful in the 2WW for sure. Every single dip you flip out! I think I may do the same this cycle...just do BBT through ovulation and then stop. I wish I had the reserve to wait until I miss AF to do any HPTs too! Would sure save a lot of money!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Blakesmom: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm really excited about temping, something new to try :haha: I don't blame you hun, yeah it's pointless stressing yourself out during the 2WW hun, that won't do anyone any good!
> 
> Babydreams: Sorry to hear AF arrived hun but glad you feel ok about it and that your cycles are back on track :hugs:
> 
> Alandsa: You were right hun! :happydance: To be honest, I haven't had a go yet, I usually try things straight away, I'm shocked with myself! :haha: I'll have a go in a minute, just then I know what to do in the morning ;)
> 
> Thanks! Omg though, the cramping with this AF is absolutely RIDICULOUS! I am sort of glad I did not get my BFP this cycle. I think my body needed a little break to build the lining back up!
> 
> Glad you got your BBT...they are nice to have. At first my temps were all over the place, and I finally figured out that they aren't kidding when they say to take it the same time every morning, as SOON as you wake up. Right on track my temp had a huge drop this morning, and AF came a few hours later. It can certainly tell you a lot about your cycle if you do it right! Good luck!!! We will be TTC buddies...we are pretty close!! :hugs:Click to expand...

You're welcome hun. Oh dear, sorry your AF cramps are bad hun, they are awful! I used to get them really bad and I was on painkillers everyday to treat the pain! I must admit, they haven't been as bad since the MC though :wacko: Our bodies are really strange! Lol. 

Thank you hun, I can't wait to start temping! :D Will have more of an idea what's going on then rather than relying on OPK's, I'll still do them aswell but the more things to try the better ;) I'm going take my temp at roughly 7am every morning I think. Yay for TTC Buddies!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yey!! :D BBT fun lol that sounds really high compared to what I get but it all depends on lots of factors such as if you have got the heating on, whether you have had a hot drink, or been active etc

Some ladies have temps a lot hotter than mine go but all that matters is that they go up after O and lower before O :)

Have you got a set time in the morning you will temp? I wonder if you will get no sleep like I did when first temping lol

Babydreams - sorry I missed you out of my other post. Glad you are feeling happy about your cycles coming back to how they should be :)


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Blakesmom: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm really excited about temping, something new to try :haha: I don't blame you hun, yeah it's pointless stressing yourself out during the 2WW hun, that won't do anyone any good!
> 
> Babydreams: Sorry to hear AF arrived hun but glad you feel ok about it and that your cycles are back on track :hugs:
> 
> Alandsa: You were right hun! :happydance: To be honest, I haven't had a go yet, I usually try things straight away, I'm shocked with myself! :haha: I'll have a go in a minute, just then I know what to do in the morning ;)
> 
> Thanks! Omg though, the cramping with this AF is absolutely RIDICULOUS! I am sort of glad I did not get my BFP this cycle. I think my body needed a little break to build the lining back up!
> 
> Glad you got your BBT...they are nice to have. At first my temps were all over the place, and I finally figured out that they aren't kidding when they say to take it the same time every morning, as SOON as you wake up. Right on track my temp had a huge drop this morning, and AF came a few hours later. It can certainly tell you a lot about your cycle if you do it right! Good luck!!! We will be TTC buddies...we are pretty close!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun. Oh dear, sorry your AF cramps are bad hun, they are awful! I used to get them really bad and I was on painkillers everyday to treat the pain! I must admit, they haven't been as bad since the MC though :wacko: Our bodies are really strange! Lol.
> 
> Thank you hun, I can't wait to start temping! :D Will have more of an idea what's going on then rather than relying on OPK's, I'll still do them aswell but the more things to try the better ;) I'm going take my temp at roughly 7am every morning I think. Yay for TTC Buddies!! :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Mine used to be horrible back when I was in college. I used to just lay in bed for 3 days until the worst passed! It has improved so much until this cycle, now they are just as bad as they were many years ago. I'm sure it's just from the MC though. You're right, it's very strange how our bodies are so different! LOL 

I agree, using both the OPKs and BBT really give you a good answer about your ovulation and cycle. You can't argue with two different methods of calculating it!!! lol :happydance::hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> Ex - yey!! :D BBT fun lol that sounds really high compared to what I get but it all depends on lots of factors such as if you have got the heating on, whether you have had a hot drink, or been active etc
> 
> Some ladies have temps a lot hotter than mine go but all that matters is that they go up after O and lower before O :)
> 
> Have you got a set time in the morning you will temp? I wonder if you will get no sleep like I did when first temping lol
> 
> Babydreams - sorry I missed you out of my other post. Glad you are feeling happy about your cycles coming back to how they should be :)

Oh no problem, it's easy to miss with all the posts! LOL I wouldn't worry about your tests being light...you got your BFP SUPER early so as long as they are darker in a few days I wouldn't be concerned. HCG doubles every couple days, doesn't it?


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey guys, once again advice needed!! No AF (3 weeks after ERPC for mmc), but have been having cramps for about the past 5 days, now boobies v sore normally get bit tender but only really sore when was pregnant so wonder if new irritating thing that will start before :witch: arrives!!

Did anyone else have lots of cramps way before AF started post mc? 

Had a migraine today, last one was just before I found out I was pregnant which made me feel really sad, now head and tummy killing me, just want body to gey back to normal! 
Oh also how long did it take people to ovulate post mc- lots of pos but nothing (even with new idiot proof OPK!!).
Could someone explain the temp thing? Would like to try that too but no idea what to do!!:shrug:
xx


----------



## Alandsa

Babydreams - yeah I'm hoping it will keep doubling and that I get to keep this lovely little growing Flump :D


----------



## babydreams85

Sprite2011 said:


> Hey guys, once again advice needed!! No AF (3 weeks after ERPC for mmc), but have been having cramps for about the past 5 days, now boobies v sore normally get bit tender but only really sore when was pregnant so wonder if new irritating thing that will start before :witch: arrives!!
> 
> Did anyone else have lots of cramps way before AF started post mc?
> 
> Had a migraine today, last one was just before I found out I was pregnant which made me feel really sad, now head and tummy killing me, just want body to gey back to normal!
> Oh also how long did it take people to ovulate post mc- lots of pos but nothing (even with new idiot proof OPK!!).
> Could someone explain the temp thing? Would like to try that too but no idea what to do!!:shrug:
> xx

Hi Sprite! Sorry about your loss and your symptoms now, believe me I understand!!! :hugs: I ovulated exactly 3 weeks after my D&C. D&C was on February 4th and ovulation Feb 25th. I just started AF today, 2 weeks after my ovulation. So I was really just one week off from a "normal" 28 day cycle. My luteal phase was normal (14 days) luckily. However, I have heard of many women who don't ovulate or have AF for several weeks to several months after a MC. I think every woman's body is different, but your cramps could mean AF is coming. I definitely have had more severe cramping this time after my MC/D&C. I also cramped really badly after ovulation, which I have never done before. I have had pain for several days now, and AF just came today. So yours very well could be the witch coming soon!!! :witch:

As for temping, it's measuring BBT (Basal Body Temp). You have to order a basal body thermometer (I got mine from Amazon) and take your temp at the same time every morning as soon as you wake up. Basically it charts your ovulation. I use Fertility Friend as well, which is a program online that allows you to enter your temps every day and it calculates your cover line and ovulation for you, based on your temps. Your temps are usually lower during the first part of your cycle, and then the day after you ovulate they rise and stay up until AF..then they drop again. Some ladies use it to predict pregnancy as well, because you can have an implantation dip 7-10 dpo or so and also your temps would stay elevated if you are pregnant.


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> Babydreams - yeah I'm hoping it will keep doubling and that I get to keep this lovely little growing Flump :D

Aww I hope so too! We are all cheering for you and that little one!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I haven't really been active, just sat here reading BnB :haha: I did have a cup of coffee not so long ago though, maybe that affected it? I'll be testing around 7am I think. Hopefully I'll get some sleep and not be too excited otherwise I won't be able to temp as it won't be accurate. :(

Babydreams: Aww, well I hope they don't stay painful for you hun. To be honest..hopefully it's the last one for 9 months ;) :dust: I never used to track my bodies cycles or anything until recently, it's really exciting learning all these new things. :happydance: :hugs:

Sprite: I get AF cramps a week before AF arrives. :( My cycles sorted themselves out rather quick after MC to be honest but I was only 6 and a half weeks gone, and it was a natural MC so no D&C needed or anything. It differs from person to person though hun. I really hope your body regulates soon hun :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

hi everyone, wow that seemed a lot of posts to catch up on! Had a kids birthday party to go to today, then round to the inlaws for a bit. I'm mostly feeling ok, no pain what so ever. Most of the day i've been ok, put it to the back of my mind, but then just suddenly filled up:cry:
Been having lots of fun with DS today, it just reminded me how lucky I am to have him and what a wonderful kid he is:happydance: (I'm not bias honestly!)
and just dyed my hair. Its still wet so cant see what I've done. It has been known to go wrong - a few times :dohh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ex I'm glad your BBT came! Does yours have built in memory of the last temp recorded? Mine does, and I loved that feature because if I wanted to I didn't have to look at the temp right away, but could go straight back to bed.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melly, I'm glad you're having an okay day and your son is filling you with joy! What color did you dye your hair? I've always wanted to go blonde, but that'll have to wait until I start graying.

It's going to be hard, and we all know that. I just hope you can start trying again and get some answers.


----------



## mellywelly

I think its warm brown? usually that means I go ginger! my hair was getting very grey, even DH noticed, so it must have been bad!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly: Glad you are feeling a little better today hun :hugs: Omg I started going Grey at a young age and I'm only 22! :o

Dahlia: I can't wait until morning to take my temp :haha: I took it earlier just for a practice and it was 37.35 :o! Yeah it stores the last temperature taken hun. :D


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ok so I caved and took a test this morning! LOL
I don't think that I can see anything, but I kind of figured it was too early...way at least I hope that it is...I will try again tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dahlia2007

eX, how did the temping go today? 

Jacksonmommy- there is still time! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Dahlia, Yeah I didn't expect to see a BFP yet as it is early...I just figured...why not try?? I have been having some twinges in my left side and back ache pain, so maybe they are hopeful signs?! :)


----------



## silverlizard

Well, just got a blazingly positive OPK. Which is great... means I'm presumably at least ovulating this month... but it's also TERRIBLE timing because I'm going to be staying at my mum's house for the next two nights, without my partner. He's working right now and I don't know if I'll have chance to even see him before I have to leave. ARGH. I can't believe I'm maybe going to miss this after all. =/ A positive OPK means I'll O within 12-24 hours, right? We did do it yesterday middayish... think I could still be in with a chance? :(


----------



## tiptoesd101

Jacksonsmommy, hope you get that BFP in a few days!! Lots of babydust your way!!

Alandsa, and new tests, are the lines getting darker? 

Melly, glad to know you had a busy day yesterday so it kept you from overthinking about it all...I hated that part most of all...the random meltdowns that would pop up during the day! Hope you get some answers soon!

AFM: not much going on...temps have been insanely off lately, and still low reading on the CBFM...plus did my first opk today at around 4 pm and pretty sure it was neg too. My cm is creamy/watery, and my cervix has risen a bit...guess its good though cause me and DH aren't doing too good at the moment...starting to think maybe we shouldnt try to #2 right now... :/

I attached two pics, since I have never used opks before thought I would double check those are neg readings! Thanks ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







2nd pic march 11 20212.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8









march 11 2012.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Well, just got a blazingly positive OPK. Which is great... means I'm presumably at least ovulating this month... but it's also TERRIBLE timing because I'm going to be staying at my mum's house for the next two nights, without my partner. He's working right now and I don't know if I'll have chance to even see him before I have to leave. ARGH. I can't believe I'm maybe going to miss this after all. =/ A positive OPK means I'll O within 12-24 hours, right? We did do it yesterday middayish... think I could still be in with a chance? :(

what kind of cm have you had? I thinks is 4 days they can live up to in good cm, the sperm I mean, so I dont think your out! You may still have a good chance of some waiting on the egg!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Silver, I think that you still have a good chance ! I think that is one of the best times to DTD actually...right before you ovulate. Good luck hun!!


----------



## silverlizard

tiptoesd101 said:


> silverlizard said:
> 
> 
> Well, just got a blazingly positive OPK. Which is great... means I'm presumably at least ovulating this month... but it's also TERRIBLE timing because I'm going to be staying at my mum's house for the next two nights, without my partner. He's working right now and I don't know if I'll have chance to even see him before I have to leave. ARGH. I can't believe I'm maybe going to miss this after all. =/ A positive OPK means I'll O within 12-24 hours, right? We did do it yesterday middayish... think I could still be in with a chance? :(
> 
> what kind of cm have you had? I thinks is 4 days they can live up to in good cm, the sperm I mean, so I dont think your out! You may still have a good chance of some waiting on the egg!Click to expand...

(tmi incoming) ewcm on wednesday/thursday, watery since then. we did it wednesday night/early thursday morning, and again yesterday midday... damn, I hope those sperm are persistent ones and that egg shows up quickly!


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy: Fingers crossed it changed to a BFP in a few days ;) 

Dahlia: My temping went great thank you :D First ever temp on my chart :haha: It was 36.25 Degrees Celcius. I don't know wether that's normal for CD7 or not. 

Silver: I think you still have a good chance hun :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yeah might have been the coffee. I'm loving your lonely little temp out there on his tod :) aww! Did you wake up on time and do it okay :) after me joking to you that you wouldn't sleep I woke evey two hours and had four nightmares and had a 4am wee! Arrgghh lol managed a little lie in so held my wee long enough to use SMU though *phew* and yes the line is about twice as dark as yesterday yippee!!

Your chart still reads as Fahrenheit though so you might want to change it to Centigrade? It's hard to compare temps between people but as a general rule of thumb less than 36.3 is pre-O and above 36.3 is after O. But then it all depends on how warm you are in bed, whether you have heating on and all sorts. The main thing you will see is what your temps will tend to be before and after O

Melly - glad you are managing to distract yourself. Of course you will feel upset by it too. Make sure you allow yourself the space to be sad too :hugs: that's something I didn't really do enough of

Jacksonsmommy - have you got a photo of your test? Still very early days :D Good luck for tomorrow. Those symptoms sound good. I had such symptoms before my BFP finally showed up :)

Silver - yes a good chance still! I got my last BFP from BDing on the days before O so think it's a good approach :)

Tiptoes - yes I think those OPKs still are negative. Are you doing two a day as some say they miss their surge if they do them once a day. I dont have first hand experiemce of that as mine usually are +ve three days in a row lol. Your CM is a good sign though and will nourish the sperm and keep them alive waiting for the egg :)

And yes my line is about twice as dark today. I will post a comparison pic when I get on the PC. Still very faint though as its early days :)

Feeling nausea on and off now :-/


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I know bless it, it won't be lonely after tomorrow morning :haha: I set my alarm for 7am but ended up taking temp at 7:10am..:dohh: I was quite warm in bed last night, wow so my temps are nearly after O temps? I'm not due to Ov until about 19th March :o I woke up at about 3am but managed to get back to sleep so that shouldn't really have affected my temps should it? I just checked my temperature setting on FF and it's set to Celcius? :wacko: Yay for your lines getting darker :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Silver yeah, I think you have a good chance. I'll go ahead and say you dtd 2 days before O, and 3 days before O, and that you'll O tomorrow. But hopefully you O tonight (FX). Keep doing OPKs because I believe when they stop being +, then it means you have O'd


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yeah you don't necessarily need to worry too much about waking in the night. You will soon get to know if it affects the temps. I had such broken sleep last night but my temp looks like it is stil following the previous general pattern

Other nights I have felt very hot but actually it didnt affect the temp at all. Very odd. Also the time I take it isn't too bad on the temps either. But you will soon know what your temps will be like. You can search the FF chart gallery for charts with similar temps to yours and look at how they might change over the course of the cycle. I have noticed there is quite a wide variability between them. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Ex - yeah you don't necessarily need to worry too much about waking in the night. You will soon get to know if it affects the temps. I had such broken sleep last night but my temp looks like it is stil following the previous general pattern
> 
> Other nights I have felt very hot but actually it didnt affect the temp at all. Very odd. Also the time I take it isn't too bad on the temps either. But you will soon know what your temps will be like. You can search the FF chart gallery for charts with similar temps to yours and look at how they might change over the course of the cycle. I have noticed there is quite a wide variability between them. :)

That's very true. I'm hoping this is my first and last cycle temping for a while :haha: 

I'll have a look at some other charts and compare them then I'll be a bit more familiar with what to expect etc. Thank you hun. :)


----------



## Alandsa

Yep let's hope it's the first and last cycle. That's what happened to me. I got my BFP my first cycle of temping O as it meant we caught the egg :)

FXd this happens for you too!! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Yep let's hope it's the first and last cycle. That's what happened to me. I got my BFP my first cycle of temping O as it meant we caught the egg :)
> 
> FXd this happens for you too!! :dust:

Wow really?!? :D Maybe it's because you were trying something new and were much more relaxed about it? ;)

Thank you hun, I hope so to! :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Im not sure relaxed was the way lol! More like going hell for leather haha! We tried everything, daily BDing, conceive plus, OPKs and temping lol :D whereas the month before we just guessed based on and only BDd two times but think we missed O lol doh


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Im not sure relaxed was the way lol! More like going hell for leather haha! We tried everything, daily BDing, conceive plus, OPKs and temping lol :D whereas the month before we just guessed based on and only BDd two times but think we missed O lol doh

Aww bless lol. I have never tried Preseed. I'm using Evening Primrose Oil this time as I didn't spot much EWCM last time, was just creamy :blush: Also temping this cycle aswell so hopefully this will be our month! :dust: Oh and whereas we BD'd nearly everyday last time, we are going to try every other day this time. :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

ha I will take a pic of the test ..but I doubt anyone will see anything if I didn't!! ;)


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> Im not sure relaxed was the way lol! More like going hell for leather haha! We tried everything, daily BDing, conceive plus, OPKs and temping lol :D whereas the month before we just guessed based on and only BDd two times but think we missed O lol doh

That's how I was the month we got our BFP too. I was doing everything but temping...that I started last month. I was doing OPKs, taking Mucinex starting 1 week after AF all the way through ov, using Preseed, using a pillow to prop up my rear during and after we DTD and staying that way for 15 mins, and we BDed every single day starting a few days before I *thought* I might ovulate and all the way until 2 days after ovulation. :happydance: It worked!! So, this month I will be doing the same thing, except adding temping lol. :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure relaxed was the way lol! More like going hell for leather haha! We tried everything, daily BDing, conceive plus, OPKs and temping lol :D whereas the month before we just guessed based on and only BDd two times but think we missed O lol doh
> 
> Aww bless lol. I have never tried Preseed. I'm using Evening Primrose Oil this time as I didn't spot much EWCM last time, was just creamy :blush: Also temping this cycle aswell so hopefully this will be our month! :dust: Oh and whereas we BD'd nearly everyday last time, we are going to try every other day this time. :)Click to expand...

I don't think I have much EWCM. I wonder if this is a sign of low progesterone, which could have been the reason for my MC according to my OB. The Preseed really helped us, I think that is the #1 reason we conceived that month. The books say every other day is sufficient and is good for building up sperm count. This last cycle that's what we did, but it didn't happen for us. That could've been because I hadn't had a proper cycle after the MC though, and I needed this AF to get my body back on track!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Here is my test from this morning. I took two, but here is one of them...I don't see anything yet- anyone ? lol

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/pt3311.jpg


----------



## lynneywings

Not sure I can see anything, am sorry. Maybe its a bit early. I am 1 day behind you and I got a BFN today. Think I can feel AF coming so am just going to wait now! And have ran out of tests so cannot be tempted ha ha. Good luck x x00


----------



## silverlizard

jacksonsmommy, I don't think I can see anything... but it's early days yet, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you still.

Alandsa, yay for your lines getting darker!

My temperature looks like it spiked this morning... let's hope that means the egg has arrived, and with any luck it'll manage to find its way to some sperm XD So, back in the two week wait now... feels like no time at all since I was last here! [Edit: but my OPK is still BRIGHT positive? Argh, what's going on? Could the LH still be hanging around in my system even after the egg was released?]


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Yeah maybe it could be that. In that case, I know as soon as we get a BFP, I'm going to make an appointment with the Doctors to get my progesterone level checked. Better to be safe than sorry right? 

Silver - Yay for reaching the 2WW again! :D Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks for looking ...I didn't see anything either! Hopefully it's only because it is too early!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ok, I just took this morning's test..can anyone see anything yet?? lol

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/pt312.jpg


----------



## lilblossom

I am not sure but think I see where the line should be...do you have a first response one you can take?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yeah I think that I "Might" see something too, but not sure if it's an evap??
Here is another angle....

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/ptmon.jpg


----------



## silverlizard

eeek... I kind of see something on that second one, too! Could be the start of something...? *fingers/toes/etc crossed for it getting darker*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Defo see something there!!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I am going to try and hold it and take another test in a few hours ! I do have a first response that I will use this time!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi :flower: *Blakesmom, jacksonsmommy, lynneywings, Alandsa, mellywelly, Excalibur, Dahlia200*7, thanks for the warm welcome.:hugs:

I haven't been on in a few days, and boy does this thread move fast! I hope I didn't miss anyone.

I am doing well. Starting to have slight pains on my left side. Hoping that is my body gearing up for O. I've heard that Clomid can make it a little sore when you O. I think that should happen on Saturday, perhaps. I know I O'd on my right side last month from ultrasound, so I'm hoping it switched up this month as my ride side may be blocked. I'm trying SMEP so I've been using the OPK since CD10. I was worried about false + so close to my last dose but, nope. So I'm good, I can see the gradual fade in already.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Whoa Jackson's mommy that is something there! And it looks pink! 

Silver I am so glad your temp spiked! I was hoping you would O very soon, as I know u wanted that too! Yay For temping

Ex I think getting prog checked is a good move. Just in case. Don't u haw to do that at 7dpo or something? Well your temping so now you'll be able to pinpoint it more.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Blu it's exciting to have those O pains. Baby time is just around the corner! Glad ur OPKs are getting darker! Good luck in the days to come!


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - I definetly see something there! :dust: 

Dahlia - Yeah I think I'll definetly get it checked when we get a BFP. I'm not sure when you need to get it checked but I'll keep an eye on my chart to see what day I actually O.

Blu - Yay for O being just around the corner! :yipee:


----------



## Alandsa

*babydeams *- oh yes and the legs up in the air with a pillow under the bum too - forgot about that :) got to be done lol :haha:

sounds like you have got everything covered - good luck!

i didn't have much EWCM when i got my first BFP and it seemed okay. sometimes the CM doesn't come out of the cervix and you may need to check up there after going to the toilet sometimes. or it might be due to dehydration? i think they say its the estrogen that correlates with the CM?

*jacksonsmommy *- i actually think i see something!! im not sure if its just my eyes but is there anyway you can get it to focus more?

*silver *- congrats on making it to the TWW :D my OPKs often stayed positive the day after O so dont worry :)

*Blu *- thats great that you can see the gradual fade in with OPKs, really helps to know where you are at. I always keep my previous months so i can compare the shade of the lines to predict when O may come lol

AFM my ICs are getting darker yey! :happydance: they look so much darker than they did with my MC BFP - so hoping thats a good sign! 6 CB digi's arrived in the post today off ebay - think i got a bit carried away :dohh:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Haha that is awesome that you ordered all those digis Alandsa!! 
And that is great that your tests are getting darker!!! yay

Silver, yay for + OPKS!!! Good luck !!!

Blu- good luck this month!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - A girl can never have too many sticks to pee on :haha: Yay for your lines getting darker! :happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ex, I agree!! ;)


----------



## Dahlia2007

I forgot to do my last HPT this morning! I'll do it at lunch : )


----------



## Alandsa

i have started a pregnancy journal now too - so my TTC one wont be updated really so if you want to come and follow me please stalk it :D 

my pregnancy journal


----------



## Sprite2011

Alandsa- its such wonderful news for you-will def be looking at your diary!!

I still haven't started AF but coming up 4 weeks since ERPC so am hoping cycle goes back to normal- actually what I really hope is that I'm pregnant and that it doesn't appear at all! I wish I new when I ovulated, but am still pos just to make sure that it doesn't happen later!! 

Happy ovulation for those coming up to it!! and jacksonsmommy fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> *babydeams *- oh yes and the legs up in the air with a pillow under the bum too - forgot about that :) got to be done lol :haha:
> 
> sounds like you have got everything covered - good luck!
> 
> i didn't have much EWCM when i got my first BFP and it seemed okay. sometimes the CM doesn't come out of the cervix and you may need to check up there after going to the toilet sometimes. or it might be due to dehydration? i think they say its the estrogen that correlates with the CM?
> 
> *jacksonsmommy *- i actually think i see something!! im not sure if its just my eyes but is there anyway you can get it to focus more?
> 
> *silver *- congrats on making it to the TWW :D my OPKs often stayed positive the day after O so dont worry :)
> 
> *Blu *- thats great that you can see the gradual fade in with OPKs, really helps to know where you are at. I always keep my previous months so i can compare the shade of the lines to predict when O may come lol
> 
> AFM my ICs are getting darker yey! :happydance: they look so much darker than they did with my MC BFP - so hoping thats a good sign! 6 CB digi's arrived in the post today off ebay - think i got a bit carried away :dohh:

Oh yes you're right, it's estrogen that controls that, not progesterone. It could be that I'm just not very good at finding it lol. I did get some this past month and I think I know exactly where to look now! :winkwink::happydance:

Yay for darker lines...I knew they would! LOL you sound like me, can't tell you how much money I have spent on HPTs!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Sprite!! I am going to take another test in the morning with FMU...Hoping for the best!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - I'll definetly be stalking your Journal :happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

babydreams - yes i found it was hard to find it sometimes. then one day i actually did it like they advised. stick two fingers up (!) one either side of cervix and then close them together and pull fingers out - then you can test how stretchy it is between your fingers.. mmm what a lovely task lol :haha:

lol i know its crazy how addictive POAS is, its great though as i actually jump out of bed in the mornings wanting to POAS, whereas before i snoozed my alarm and was always late for work :haha:

jacksonsmommy - yey! test again tomorrow, im excited to see how you get on :)

Ex - yey come and stalk me lol im loving your little temps, check them out like two little pals holding hands :haha: :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks Sprite!! I am going to take another test in the morning with FMU...Hoping for the best!!! :)

Good luck! I think I can see pink on your test! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> babydreams - yes i found it was hard to find it sometimes. then one day i actually did it like they advised. stick two fingers up (!) one either side of cervix and then close them together and pull fingers out - then you can test how stretchy it is between your fingers.. mmm what a lovely task lol :haha:
> 
> lol i know its crazy how addictive POAS is, its great though as i actually jump out of bed in the mornings wanting to POAS, whereas before i snoozed my alarm and was always late for work :haha:
> 
> jacksonsmommy - yey! test again tomorrow, im excited to see how you get on :)
> 
> Ex - yey come and stalk me lol im loving your little temps, check them out like two little pals holding hands :haha: :hugs:

Ah, good advice! Didn't even think of doing it that way, I always just used one finger...but I'm sure you would get more to observe using two! Well, if someone had told me a few years ago that I would be talking about my cervix and CM on a public forum I wouldn't have believed them-ha! :haha: The things we do while TTC!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - My little temps are cute haha, I look forward to getting a big group holding hands :haha: I don't know if this mornings will be ok as I woke up at like 5:30am and I took my temp at 7:30am rather than 7:00am :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

When everyone had their mc, did anyone else get a pain in their shoulder? I've had one in my left shoulder both times and I'm worried that this might mean both of them could have been ectopic


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melly, I did not have any shoulder pain. Was your appointment today? or will it be next Monday?


----------



## Alandsa

Babydreams - lol I know, what sort of conversations we have lol I always used the one finger approach but find two fingers is better for confirming when it's EWCM :haha:

Ex - aww yes hopefully there will be lots holding hands soon :) I wouldn't worry too much about the temps, as you might find snoozing doesn't affect them too badly. You can see your temp looks as you can imagine it should, and that's after a snooze, so looks like you might not be affected by it. Plus when O comes you will see that the little variations don't matter too much :)


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> When everyone had their mc, did anyone else get a pain in their shoulder? I've had one in my left shoulder both times and I'm worried that this might mean both of them could have been ectopic

When I had my MC, they put it down as a suspected Ectopic (turned out it wasn't) but they said if I get any pain in my shoulder to go back..so could possibly be, I would get it checked out just to be sure hun. Sorry again for you loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - Thank you so much for your help and advice hun. Yeah I can't wait to see a little army of temps :haha: I can't wait until O now then I can see the change in temps! :yipee:


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia - This is my Knitted patchwork quilt so far and also the Crochet which I started today. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120311_235515.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120312_170252.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dahlia2007

Great Ex! love the colors in the patchwork. Blankets also seem like a nice beginner thing for me to work on!

bTW ladies, I started my new philosophy class today after ending my one week break. The professor is a nut job control freak. He has a one page long explanation for how to format and answer each assignment! ugh! It's taking me forever just to read all his damn notes! k done : )


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - i didn't have any shoulder pain but i did have pains in my shoulder blade and upper arm so im not sure if that's different or not?

Ex - yey it will be fantastic, its so exciting so see the temps change :) Im looking forward to living it vicariously with you :haha:

the patchwork and crochet is looking great!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia - Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah a Blanket is a really easy project for Beginners. You Professor sure does sound like a nutjob! :haha:

Alandsa - My temp dropped today compared to the last couple of days! I guess it's because I was too warm in bed last night so I slept on top of the duvet with a thin cover over me :haha: Thank you hun, I like being arty and crafty hehe :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

well the temp drop is a good thing though as it may mean that your estrogen is rising :D

AFM i actually got my 2-3 weeks on a digi!! wowwee i never saw that with my MC BFP, even two weeks further on than where i am now!
 



Attached Files:







HPT 13DPO DIGI.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 176


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - Ooo I hope so! I'm going to start OPK's tomorrow or Thursday. :D

Yay! Love the "Pregnant 2-3" :happydance:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Oh wow I have missed a lot!! Went to check it once we were home from errands yesterday and BnB was doing updates which lasted till after we went to bed apparently lol! 

Hi, Blu! I hope you have a BFP here soon, lots of babydust to you and a big welcome!!

Alandsa, WHOOHOO! Look at that BFP on that digi!!! I didnt even realize they told you how far along you were now, thats pretty cool! :wohoo: So happy for you, seems like this may be sticky one for good, since you are already getting stronger bfps than last time!!

Ex, so glad you are having such good luck with temping! I skipped a day this time, because how wild my temps were being anyway I was getting annoyed haha. I love your colors in your blanket, that shade green mixed with brown and brick red are one of my fave color combos...evident through out my house haha!

Silver, YAY for positive OPK!!!! I will pray for some strong little spermies and that they were prepped and waiting for that egg! Lots of babydust your way, you deserve a BFP at the end of these two weeks!!

Jacksonsmommy, I do believe I see a little pink in that line!!! EEEK!!! I can't wait to see what todays post will bring!!! :happydance:

Melly, I didnt have any shoulder pain with my MC...I think I would definately mention that and get it checked if you can at your apt, hope your doing ok!! Good thoughts and wishes your way!:flower::flower:

BabyDreams, yay for Oing soon!!! Sending lots of babydust your way too!!!

Dahlia, that is one thing I do not look forward to when I go back to college (whenever that may be haha!) But yeah, nutty professors just make it that much harder dont they!!


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Thank you hun, I'm loving temping! Something new to try I guess. Aww bless, I hope mine don't ever have a wild moment haha! Thank you so much hun, I tried to get it as colour coordinated as possible, still got a long way to go yet ;)


----------



## silverlizard

Well, OPK is negative today (sort of "not far off" but still negative) and my temp is still up. (Or at least I think it is - I woke up at 4am and checked and it had dropped then, but when I checked again when I woke up properly, it was back up the same as yesterday - I should count the morning one and not the middle-of-the-night one, right?) So, looks like it did happen yesterday and there should be an egg out there now to (hopefully) meet up with the sperm, lol. XD Sorry, I worry a bit about anovulatory cycles because it's an issue I had before, seems like the metformin mostly fixed it though.

tiptoes - thanks for the good wishes - lots of luck and babydust to you too, looks from your ticker like you're coming up to that time as well XD

Alandsa - yay! Congrats!

Melly, it's kind of hard for me to tell whether I had shoulder pain or not because I have arthritis in my right shoulder... so yes it hurt but I don't think it was anything other than the usual pain - I'd get it checked out if you possibly can :hugs:

Ex - temping is kind of fun, isn't it? I've only started this month too and it's kind of really cool to be able to watch what my body is doing like that... though I do tend to stress out a bit over whether it might not look exactly like it 'should', lol. Which is silly really because I know it's going to be tricky for me to get a perfectly reliable reading anyhow because of my weird sleep patterns.

Also, I love your quilt... and I'm jealous that you can crochet, lol. I knit, but I could never get my head round crocheting.

Jacksonsmommy - can't wait to see your test results today! FX for you. :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Melly
Pain in your shoulder tip (under the shoulder blade), prob needs checking out by a doctor as can be caused by irritation in the abdomen, may be nothing and a hangover effect from your horrible past few days but i would recommend a friend to get it checked out so couldn't not do the same to you
xx


----------



## PreshFest

Dahlia2007 said:


> Melly, I did not have any shoulder pain. Was your appointment today? or will it be next Monday?

Melly you would only get shoulder pain from an ectopic if your tube had ruptured. The pain would be caused by your abdomen filling with blood. So chances are it's not ectopic. You would definitely know and be in A LOT of pain if your tube ruptured. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

hi had a MC on friday i was almost 8 wks i had shoulder pain and a shooting pain down my left arm and didnt think it could've been all connected... i had a natural MC and im dying for the bleeding to stop and in 2 wks time once ive been checked at the hospital il be using my ovulation sticks and getting on with TTC again.. Me and hubby are dying to hav a baby now...xx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

IDK ladies...I don't see much in today's test....hmmmmm

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/pttues.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Cheryl, I am sorry for you loss and hope that you will be able to TTC very soon! THis group is great!


Jacksonsmommy- I don't see much either hun. All of these silly lines giving some of us heck! Still time though...


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ha I know Dahlia...these tests can drive us nuts! lol I will try again tomorrow morning. I typically don't get a bfp until later in the game, so I am hoping that I still have some time!! FX


----------



## Sprite2011

I'm now 26 days since my MMC and ERPC and looking working from what others have said to take the first day of bleeding as your day 1 I should expect AF in 2 days, however I have had had cramps for a week and my boobs and nipples are sore, keep getting...:blush: tmi coming up btw globs of clear cm, by pure coincidence DH and I bd'd at what would have been 14 days (when I usually ovulate), I have been feeling sicky (had v bad all day sickness when pregnant), so I don't know whether I am reading things into stuff thats not there and just cos my hormones went wacko post mc and cos I want this so much!!
I don't know when I ovulated cos didn't start doing the OPKs until after the first time we bd'd :dohh:
Hey ho maybe will be one of the lucky ones but have no idea when I should even do a test if AF doesn't arrive as I know it can take up to 6 weeks for cycle to return. Not sure I can wait another 2 weeks!!
Back to work on Monday so that should take my mind off things!!

jacksonsmommy-tomorrow is another day with another STPO :winkwink:

Cheryl- hope your doing OK- nice to see you on here
xx


----------



## silverlizard

If you think you could be 12dpo I'm pretty sure you could do a test now! I don't think everyone necessarily ovulates 14 days after a miscarriage and gets AF two weeks after that though, the first cycle can be a bit weird... I didn't ovulate until three weeks after my ERPC, and I've heard of it going for much longer than that. But still... if you're having symptoms, definitely no harm in testing - hopefully you'll be lucky! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Yeah temping is fun, I'm really enjoying it, watching my temps rise and dip every morning haha. Yeah I wouldn't stress too much about your temps hun, stress is not very good for TTC. Thank you so much hun, I really enjoy Knitting and Crochet. I just finished Crocheting a headband. It is tricky to master at first but I self taught myself. What kind of things do you Knit hun? 

Cheryl - Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: 

Jacksonsmommy - Sorry hun but I don't see much today, fingers crossed though! There's still time! :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

silverlizard said:


> If you think you could be 12dpo I'm pretty sure you could do a test now! I don't think everyone necessarily ovulates 14 days after a miscarriage and gets AF two weeks after that though, the first cycle can be a bit weird... I didn't ovulate until three weeks after my ERPC, and I've heard of it going for much longer than that. But still... if you're having symptoms, definitely no harm in testing - hopefully you'll be lucky! *fingers crossed*

my cycle is really regular every 28 days without clock work ,but expecting it to be messed up by miscarriage, likely wishful thinking about ovulating but :cry:!!!!! just have felt so crampy for longer than normal prior to AF! Really want to do a test, even bought some of those 6 days early ones today but can't face it being negative so figure if I wait a bit and keep doing the OPK then may catch ovulating later and if no AF then will do a test! I just wish I had started those OPK earlier!!


----------



## Alandsa

Jacksonsmommy - Awww sorry I can't see a line :( are you going to test again tomorrow?

Sprite - might be worth a test. Have you got any cheap ones to use? What dpo did you get your BFP last time?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yes I will test tomorrow and see if we see a line...hoping it's still too early for it to show up! Fingers are crossed and I will post a pic tomorrow! ;)


----------



## Alandsa

Yes FXd for you!!! Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

thanks ladies i just can't wait to the dr says everything has passed and i can start try again loved doing all my ovulation tests and stuff.... just want to be pregnant again so badly...xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy: Good luck for your testing today hun :dust: Fingers crossed! 

Cheryl: I know the feeling hun, I think we all want to be pregnant again after MC. It's an awful thing to have to go through and we won't feel "whole" again until we have that tiny bun in the oven. :)


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi Cheryl, so sorry for you loss, I hope you enjoy this thread as much as I do, I love checking it everyday, and everyone is so supportive and does such a great job at lifting everyones spirits!! Lots of babydust and good wishes your way!!

Sprite, it took me roughly about 2 months I think to have a normal period again...well as normal for me anyway lol. I understand your not testing yet, that would be a hard call to make! Babydust to you, and maybe you wont have to keep doing the opks for too much longer!!

AFM: My temps seems to have been normal the last two days...did an opk yesterday and although it wasnt quite as dark as the control, I am thinkin that was a positive...maybe the last two days were, which seems to match the reading I got on my CBFM...I forgot to test on day 16, and am thinking that reading woulda been a high:dohh:, which I missed...I just assumed it would still read low since I usually dont ovulate till later, so I wasnt worried about missing it too much. So, I was very surprised when I got a peak reading on day 17, and then got another one yesterday on cd18!! Unfortunately, due to hubby drinking a bit more this last week, us spending most of the day taking down DD crib and setting up her "big girl" room (bittersweet) and him having to work last night....we didnt bd yesterday :(!!!!! Hoping some sperm with the help of the preseed I used when we did bd (twice :blush:) the evening of cd17 was able to swim and be waiting on that little egg. Hopefully we can bd maybe during nap time today, just in case!! I dont think temping helped too much this cycle...I didnt think you had that big of a drop before o and it hasnt risen much since oing....anyone wanna take a look and give me their opinion?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sprite2011

Alandsa said:


> Jacksonsmommy - Awww sorry I can't see a line :( are you going to test again tomorrow?
> 
> Sprite - might be worth a test. Have you got any cheap ones to use? What dpo did you get your BFP last time?

I think waited until 19 dpo, AF 5 days late, had just got back from honeymoon in Oz (6 months after we married- nice to spread these thing out!!), and hadn't taken my OPKs had used the clear blue predictor thing for 2 months before,and hadn't got pregnant so was convinced delay was due to time difference jet lag etc
Think I'm going to hold off feeling v sad today:cry: would have been 12 weeks and we would have been telling everyone today! Since I lost sproglet 2 of my friends (who didn't know I was pregnant) have announced they are- 1 with twins!!! So happy for them but also feeling bit sorry for myself!

To all the ladies on this forum- THANK YOU, I don't know how I would be coping without you been able to ramble on to!! I don't want to keep talking about it to my friends in all honesty they don't really know what to say, some just ignore it and others keep wanting to cheer me up but I end up rambling on about crap trying to make them feel better!! Hubby has been amazing but don't want to keep going on because I have to remember he's grieving too and that he does have a wife who is not totally obsessed with getting pregnant (even if I am !!:winkwink:)

Jacksonsmommy- Good luck and :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

Sprite - I know how that feels - EVERYONE around me seems to be pregnant and it's horrible hearing them talk about it now that I'm not anymore. I'm still happy for them, but... you know. :hugs:

Tiptoes - that day 3 test looks positive to me! And your chart looks to me like it shows a dip followed by a rise, so I'd say that's good?... I'm a total newbie to charting myself though so hopefully someone who knows a bit more can help you out. But it looks to me like you're probably in the 2ww with me now... fingers crossed for you! XD


I'm a bit confused by my temps... does anyone know if it's normal for them to be lower in the night than in the morning? I tend to check when I wake up in the night just in case I can't get back to sleep, but when I check in the morning they're invariably higher than they were a few hours before. I've been just going by the morning ones, and that seems to show the dip-than-rise pattern that you'd expect... I guess because of my sleep being weird I'll just need to bear in mind that my temps aren't going to be THAT reliable and not fret about it too much?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Hi ladies...so there is still no line on my test this morning...boo! I am hoping that I will get something tomorrow...If I do, I will post the test ...Running out of time, so hopefully there is something tomorrow...


----------



## Alandsa

Jacksonsmommy - awww thats really pants about the BFN :( im really hoping its a late shower for you! i forgot if you said already but when did your last BFP show?

Ex - check out your temps, they are looking good. nice and low which means they should be making that eggy ready!

Tiptoes - yes i would record your #3 test as your +ve OPK day so which CD was that? and which days did you BD? 

Sprite - aww just make sure you look after yourself today then as its a really sad reminder of your loss :hugs: we are all here to support each other as friends dont always know what has happened unless they have been through it. i totally empathise with you about hubby having a wife who is obsessed with TTC - DH had to have a bit of a word with me :haha:

Silver - i think that i used to find that my temps were lower in the night than the morning. i kept waking in the night and then thought i had better temp, but actually this just increased my night waking as i think psychologically it was waking me up with anticipation. i would say to try to resist taking your temp in the night and even if it means broken sleep without your three hours undisturbed sleep, it might be worth just testing at your normal testing time. i find that mine still show the biphasic pattern. if you look at my chart it nearly always has broken sleep (with the open circles) but my temps still were clear enough to notice overall shifts in temps


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Alandsa, I actually didn't get a BFP until the day AF was due! I am hoping that is the case this time around, but I guess we will see. I will test again tomorrow to see if anything shows up....fingers are crossed!


----------



## lynneywings

Well AF showed up today so no BFP for me :(. Am just hoping my cycles will return to normal this time. Miscarriage sure has messed it up. Am praying for a BFP for April, want to be pregnant soooo bad.

Sprite - Know how you feel, I have 2 pregnant best friends at the moment. Its so hard not to feel envious, I always think I should have been going through this with them. Think when you have suffered a loss your desire for a baby goes through the roof.

Jacksonsmummy - Hope you get that BFP tomorrow x x x


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww sorry Lynneywings....hoping April is your lucky month!!
Thanks, I will keep you ladies posted...I am running out of time, so really hoping to see something on tomorrow's test!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - When my temp rises again does that mean I have Ovulated? :D

Jacksonsmommy: Good luck for testing tomorrow hun :dust:

Lynneywings - Really sorry AF showed up hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for an April BFP!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## duckytwins

Alandsa said:


> *duckytwins *- thank you! :) do you think you will NTNP or just be careful for those months?

Probably NTNP


----------



## Becyboo__x

lynneywings- sorry AF came!
:hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Still I got a BFN this morning, so I presume AF will be coming tomorrow. Still trying to stay somewhat hopeful, but it looks like I may be hoping for an April BFP...


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Fingers crossed and lot's of :dust: for a BFP tomorrow!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Ex...I am kind of thinking along the lines of April now, but you never know!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - You're welcome hun, that's true, you never know! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can anyone help me out im very confused...

I have 25 day cycles due AF on 18th.. and i usually O between CD10\12 
but my opk's didn't show positive till CD12\13 and from what i think
O happened CD14 as my opk's went back negative ... 
so its late for me really im sure my LP was 14 thats what iv always had
it at.. but Obviously O later it means until AF i will be 11dpo on that day
:wacko: so what does this mean AF will be 3 days late if it comes to make
it up to 14dpo or have i only got a 11 day 2ww :wacko:


----------



## silverlizard

I would guess if you O'd late then your AF will be later too, but I'm not sure... If you usually have a 14 day luteal phase then my guess would be that that will stay consistent and you'll just have a slightly longer cycle (hopefully so since I think longer LP is better for implantation etc?)


----------



## Becyboo__x

From what others have said apparently .. 
my AF will be later 21st.. not the 18th so ill be 14dpo on wednesday
not sunday.. anxious now though sunday will be a day of thinking if AF
will come or not :rofl: BUT my opk's confirmed a + later there was neg when
i usually get a + so FX'ed im just having a later O cycle!
So just changed my ticker to silly dates now as from my LMP and cycle
length and LP it tells me im due Sunday obviously so now its right 6 more
days :lol:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa - When my temp rises again does that mean I have Ovulated? :D
> 
> Jacksonsmommy: Good luck for testing tomorrow hun :dust:
> 
> Lynneywings - Really sorry AF showed up hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for an April BFP!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Well I'm not Alandsa lol but yes, when your temp rises and stays elevated for 3 days in a row, it generally means you ovulated the day BEFORE the first temp rise. Good luck catching that eggy!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Becyboo__x said:


> From what others have said apparently ..
> my AF will be later 21st.. not the 18th so ill be 14dpo on wednesday
> not sunday.. anxious now though sunday will be a day of thinking if AF
> will come or not :rofl: BUT my opk's confirmed a + later there was neg when
> i usually get a + so FX'ed im just having a later O cycle!
> So just changed my ticker to silly dates now as from my LMP and cycle
> length and LP it tells me im due Sunday obviously so now its right 6 more
> days :lol:

Good luck and FXed for your BFP!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa - When my temp rises again does that mean I have Ovulated? :D
> 
> Jacksonsmommy: Good luck for testing tomorrow hun :dust:
> 
> Lynneywings - Really sorry AF showed up hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for an April BFP!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Well I'm not Alandsa lol but yes, when your temp rises and stays elevated for 3 days in a row, it generally means you ovulated the day BEFORE the first temp rise. Good luck catching that eggy!!!! :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe thank you for answering my question hun. Yay! I can't wait to see that temp rise, even though I'm not due to Ovulate until Monday lol! I started doing OPK's today though so we'll see how things go! :D Thank you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## justnowttc

Oh my goodness I feel like I haven't been here in so long.

Ex - Exciting that you're already almost about to ovulate! I'm sure it didn't seem to go by quickly to you at all... And fingers crossed for a BFP soon! 

Becy - Silver is right, your luteal phase should stay the same. If you ovulate later your AF should show up that many days later. 

I'm still stalking this thread even though I've had my bfp LOL. Can't wait for us all to be in the same boat : ) 

I made the doctor take my levels when I went a week ago... Got the second sample taken Tuesday... Supposed to hear in 3-5 days if my levels are still rising at the level they should be... Trying not to panic and getting thrilled about anything that resembles a pregnancy symptom. Oh I really didn't know pregnancy could be so simply terrifying. I don't know if I'll feel better if the results are good... I might not ever feel confident about the success of this pregnancy.

Trying to stay positive. Making myself do what I call "positive visuals" where I just imagine the perfect outcome (me in some hospital bed/gown holding a precious new baby... since that is exactly what I want) and sometimes it makes me feel better....

Sorry if that was a bummer... This is a happy thread, I just feel like I've already shared something so big with you ladies and I don't really have a lot of people to turn to now since we're keeping this pregnancy a secret from mostly all until we at least see a heartbeat, and still keeping it a secret from a lot until 2nd tri. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Excalibur

Justnowttc - Welcome back hun :hugs: It has gone by quite fast to be honest, just been keeping myself busy. Hopefully the 2WW will go just as quick! Thank you so much hun :hugs:

Good luck for your blood test results hun, fingers crossed! Yeah I can imagine how terrifying pregnancy is after a loss, I think I'll be exactly the same but will try not to worry too much as that could take a big effect on the whole situation.


----------



## tiptoesd101

OK so confused by my temps....From my opks and CBFM it appears I O'd on cd 18, but didnt have a good temp rise till today cd 20, what does that mean? Did I in fact O on day 18 and am I now on 2dpo? Anyone wanna look and have a go? LOL

Alandsa, day #3 was cd 18, and we werent able to bd that day, spent the day setting up DD big girl room, then hubby had to do night shift, but we did bd twice the evening before (cd 17) and then around 3-4 pm on cd 19. Both times I used preseed to hopefully help those little swimmers, lol! 

Ex, crossing my fingers for you as you prepare to O!!! Babydust to you!!!

Jacksonsmommy, Hope tomorrow may bring you a late bfp! If not then lots and lots of babydust and crossed fingers for you in april!


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Sorry I can't help with your temps etc, I have only been temping for a short time myself.


----------



## tiptoesd101

Excalibur said:


> Tiptoes - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Sorry I can't help with your temps etc, I have only been temping for a short time myself.

LOL, thats ok! It was my first month back at it too, so a little rusty on how to read it all...guess I should just get my book back out and take a look! Highly recommend reading "Taking Charge of Your Fertility", now just to find it haha!


----------



## mellywelly

remember O happens 1 0r 2 days after a + OPK, id guess that FF may put it at cd19


----------



## lilblossom

tiptoesd101 said:


> OK so confused by my temps....From my opks and CBFM it appears I O'd on cd 18, but didnt have a good temp rise till today cd 20, what does that mean? Did I in fact O on day 18 and am I now on 2dpo? Anyone wanna look and have a go? LOL
> 
> Alandsa, day #3 was cd 18, and we werent able to bd that day, spent the day setting up DD big girl room, then hubby had to do night shift, but we did bd twice the evening before (cd 17) and then around 3-4 pm on cd 19. Both times I used preseed to hopefully help those little swimmers, lol!
> 
> Ex, crossing my fingers for you as you prepare to O!!! Babydust to you!!!
> 
> Jacksonsmommy, Hope tomorrow may bring you a late bfp! If not then lots and lots of babydust and crossed fingers for you in april!

I looked at your chart and I would think you ovulated on cd 19 so today would be 1 dpo...fxed for you and :dust::dust:...enjoy your tww


----------



## mellywelly

speaking of what dates, I'm not sure which to call cd1, Is it 1st day of first bleed, last Sunday, or 1st day of second bleeding, on Friday? Took a hpt today as A&E told me to, its now -. I've been having cramps the past 2 days now, not sure why as bleeding stopped on Sunday night?


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> remember O happens 1 0r 2 days after a + OPK, id guess that FF may put it at cd19

I didnt realize that you could have a neg opk or lower CBFM reading and that be o day... thought o day was on the higher test day, lol, but by temps cd 19 makes more sense to me, cause temp rise didnt happen till today...


----------



## Alandsa

tiptoes - yeah i am really hoping its going to be a sicky, although i am having such mild symptoms this time that im getting worried :wacko:

i didnt BD on the day of O last time but still got my BFP, im a firm believer that its all about the 3 days before and the day of O :) so sounds like you got some good chances in there! congrats for being in the TWW :yipee:

jacksonsmommy - aww hang on in there, if you didnt get one until AF was due then would that be tomorrow?

Ex - your temp rises the day after O, so yes if you seem a temp rise it means you Od the day before :)

Becyboo - they say that your LP always remains the same so i would say that AF would be 2/3 days late then?

justnowttc - i love the idea of your positive visuals, i too feel really worried about mine. i have this bad feeling that im going to MC soon :( and as for you sharing what you need to in this thread, please feel like you can, we are all here to support each other :hugs:

melly - hope you were okay seeing the -ve :hugs: im not sure about the cramps, our bodies just do some horrible things


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Hope you manage to find your book :haha: Thank you for the advice, I'll have a look for it :thumbup: 

Alandsa - Thank you hun. I can't wait to see a temp rise and be in the dreaded 2WW again :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

I'M BACK!!!! :wave: I will try to go back and read all the posts from this week-- I left on Sunday morning and just got home tonight from a quick visit to my sister in laws. Who all is in the 2WW now?? I'm either 6 DPO or 4 DPO--FF put me later than what I would go by with OPK's alone?? Hoping to hold off on testing until the 22nd but sis in law gave me 6 of her dollar store HPT's and I bought 3 last month so that is a grand totally of 9 cheapies and my 1 FRER just waiting to be peed on LOL


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom - Welcome back! :hi: Aww that was nice of your Sister-In-Law to give you some HPT's ;) 

I had a temp rise today because I was sleep deprived, I normally take my temp at 7:00am - 7:15am, I woke up at about half 6, fell back asleep then took my temp when I woke up again, will this affect my temps and will I still know when Ov occurs? :(


----------



## mellywelly

if you didn't get out of bed before going back to sleep it shouldn't effect anything. You will fluctuate day to day, and its still around the other temps, ie its not shot up high, like mine can rise easily by say .4 if I have some of that mucky wine:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> if you didn't get out of bed before going back to sleep it shouldn't effect anything. You will fluctuate day to day, and its still around the other temps, ie its not shot up high, like mine can rise easily by say .4 if I have some of that mucky wine:happydance:

No I didn't get out of bed hun, I just rolled over and fell back asleep :haha: It just shocked me a bit as in my eyes it seemed to shoot up lol as I'm not used to it. Yeah I bet alcohol has a big effect on your temps, but it's good..well, I'm not a wine drinker myself, I prefer Beer! ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Lol I'm not fussy, I drink anything. Except gin or Baileys lol those are just eeergh!
Just keep opking, and hopefully the day after your last +, your temp should shoot up!

Going to be an expensive opk month for me as will have to start early as don't know which bleed was cd1?


----------



## mellywelly

Think I might try low dose aspirin this cycle, not sure if I should start taking it now or after I o?


----------



## Alandsa

Melly - i spoke to my GP about low dose aspirin and he stated not to take baby aspirin as there is no clinical evidence for it and can actually cause bleeding. He pulled up some recent review papers and showed me the clinical advice. He said it was only usually used for recurrent miscarriages which had a hereditary element to them. He also listed criteria for its use. Eg first pregnancy and BMI > 35, family history of preeclampsia, some genetic conditions I think too and some other factors that I can't remember. 

He also said to go with PregnaCare vitamins as they have got Vit D in them which he said new evidence suggests that you should take that as well as Folic Acid.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Hey ladies..look like I am back at it in two weeks...no AF yet, but still got a BFN. I am sure she will show up later tonight! Boo :(
At least I can have a few beers for St Patrick's Day!! lol


----------



## lynneywings

Aw Sorry to hear that Jacksonsmummy. Its tough this ttc. I think the 2 week wait is just awful, imagining symptoms etc, then AF turns up. As you say few drinks for St Patricks day to cheer you up, am having a few wines tonight with friends myself. I will raise my glass to a BFP to us all for April!!!! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Eurgh I don't like Gin either, I like Bailey's though, in a small amount with ice, too much gets sickly. I'm hoping I get Positive OPK with these new one's, otherwise I'll just have to go on my temp that I have actually Ov'd. I only have 3 Digi's left but I want to see if I get a positive on the IC's first. 

I know if the MC happens at an early stage then they class the first day of bleeding from that as CD1 if I'm not mistaken. I hope it doesn't cause your cycles too much trouble hun :hugs: 

Jacksonsmommy - Really sorry to hear about the BFN's hun :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Lynneywings and Ex! I appreciate the kind words ...it is hard this whole TTC thing. I still didn't get AF, but I feel her coming on...
Here's to an April BFP for us!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - You're welcome hun. I'm with you all the way for an April BFP! :D


----------



## Sprite2011

Still no AF for me but figure just due to post erpc rather than being pregnant, think I missed when i ovulated or else hasn't happened yet bought some cheap OPK off ebay which i'll use until AF reappears and can go back to my clear blue digital so we have to all keep positive for April BFPs!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I just started my first proper AF after m/c our first sprout @ 5w in February. I thought DH wouldn't want to start trying again so soon, but he was all for it. :happydance: I'm hoping all they say about being more fertile after a m/c is true, we'd love a little winter solstice baby. :cloud9: 

:dust: April testers :dust: Let's get some forever sticky beans!


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome MackMomma!!! :wave:


----------



## mellywelly

Wow ex that's quite a temp drop! I do believe someones eggy is almost ready to pop out!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - I'm with you for an April BFP :thumbup: 

Mack - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Melly - I wondered why it dropped so much! I thought there was something wrong! Is that what it means when it takes a huge drop like that? :o


----------



## B&LsMom

Ex you will get to learn your chart patterns the more you temp (Hopefully not soon so that this is your BFP cycle), I normally get a drop before Ov and then same temp the next day, and then it will shoot up the next day. GO EGGY GO!!!!


----------



## jackson09

Hello! I'm on cd7. TTC after lost. A year lAter we Are at it again. New buddies will be awesome.


----------



## jackson09

We are some what close In cycles. I would like to be your buddy?


----------



## jackson09

mellywelly said:


> Wow ex that's quite a temp drop! I do believe someones eggy is almost ready to pop out!

 
TTC buddies?


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom - Thank you hun :D This day last cycle, I got a Smile of my CB Digi OPK, it didn't smile at me today and my IC looks lighter than yesterday :wacko: Hopefully they will get darker tomorrow as I'm due to Ov on Monday :wacko: Sending lot's of :dust: to all! xxx

Jackson - Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Has anyone heard from Dahlia? I haven't seen her around for a few days, I hope she's ok! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone,
I hope you all are doing good. Seems most of you are almost O'ing or have just O'd. I wish you all so much babydust!

I probably won't be on this thread as much anymore... but I'll check in once in a while. Still love you all!
I myself am not feeling very hopeful about my bean. I am getting my hcg checked on Thursday, but I'd really like to go in Tuesday as well so that I can make sure they're doubling. My heartburn (which was light to begin with) hasn't shown up for about a week now. I feel totally fine, besides some sensations in my abdomen/uterus. I dunno...


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia - Wow, what a coincidence..I was just asking about you :haha: 

You are only early hun, you won't feel much at the moment, symptoms come and go throughout pregnancy, try and think positive, I know it's easier said than done but worry won't help things :hugs: Sending you lot's of sticky baby :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

*sends lots of hugs and sticky vibes in Dahlia's direction*

Bleh, I'm 6dpo today. This is kind of a weird part of the cycle I guess... too early to test or symptom spot, too late to actually do anything about ttc! My temp shot up this morning for some reason, which seems odd to me, but I won't be able to keep an eye on it over the next few days now because I've come back to my mum's house and forgot to bring the thermometer. Pretty much nothing to report other than that... give me a few more days and I'll start peeing on sticks!


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - I guess it's just a case of waiting now :coffee: Sending you lot's of :dust: and keeping my fingers crossed for you..and toes.. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

Dahlia, it's horrible when there's nothing you can do, just got to wait, hope and pray everything is ok. Sometimes symptoms just disappears for no reason, doesn't always mean something is wrong. 

Im not hopeful this cycle, what are the odds on conceiving 3 months in a row? Must be low?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - 3rd time lucky? :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

Melly, I guess your odds are just the same as every month, I don't suppose the previous months will negatively affect it, will they?... *hugs* and fingers crossed for you.

Not feeling very hopeful this cycle myself, don't know why, just feel like it won't happen.


----------



## B&LsMom

silverlizard said:


> *sends lots of hugs and sticky vibes in Dahlia's direction*
> 
> Bleh, I'm 6dpo today. This is kind of a weird part of the cycle I guess... too early to test or symptom spot, too late to actually do anything about ttc! My temp shot up this morning for some reason, which seems odd to me, but I won't be able to keep an eye on it over the next few days now because I've come back to my mum's house and forgot to bring the thermometer. Pretty much nothing to report other than that... give me a few more days and I'll start peeing on sticks!

That's how I'm feeling too--can't do anything to increase our chances---can't speed up time---Darn 2WW!!!


----------



## Excalibur

I will be in the 2WW soon! Hope it goes quick! Well, need to confirm O first, I got a Positive this day last cycle but I tested today and there was no Smile for me :( Hopefully tomorrow seeing as I'm due to O on Monday :yipee:


----------



## Alandsa

Hello ladies :) 

Ex - your temp has shot up this morning is there any other reason it may have?

Hope those of you in the TWW aren't feeling insane with symptom spotting 

Melly - I agree with those others that you have the same chance this cycle as last. :hugs:

Dahlia - dont worry him I'm not feeling that pregnant either. It feels very different to last BFP. That's good that you can have your HCG checked, they don't seem to do that in the UK. I found a local private place who would do it for £22 but that's going to get expensive to keep checking. I'm just going to use digi's as a guide for now, and have used ICs which appear as though they are twice as dark every day

The only symptoms I have are tender swollen boons and enormous bloating lol! I have actually gone up a dress size from it, not so much in the morning but by evening lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - Yeah I don't know why my temp has shot up? I haven't had any positive OPK's yet which I got last time, especially with my Digi? I'm really confused! Surely I haven't O'd already?


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa, I got my hcg checked through my gp.


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - I don't think you have Od as although it's shot up it isn't that much higher than the temps at the start of your cycle. Just before O my temps seem to go down then up a bit, do it may come soon :) 

Melly - mm maybe I might ask the GP then? they it's a two week wait for bloods to be done at my GP at the mo :-/


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv just realized im not on the front list :lol:

Nothing to update anyway 11dpo today should of been my AF date but
as i O later im due wednesday now.. but having :bfn: still thought something
was there 9dpo but i doubt id be having neg's now if it was something


----------



## mellywelly

Alandsa, I didn't actually see the GP. I had rang the EPU and they told me I should it would be a good idea to them done, so thats what I told the receptionist, and she just booked me straight in.


----------



## B&LsMom

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv just realized im not on the front list :lol:
> 
> Nothing to update anyway 11dpo today should of been my AF date but
> as i O later im due wednesday now.. but having :bfn: still thought something
> was there 9dpo but i doubt id be having neg's now if it was something
> 
> View attachment 356281

BOO for the BFN's--have you tried any other tests or just the IC's??


----------



## Becyboo__x

:nope:
i only have IC's i brought like 30 haha ..
i went tesco yesterday and they only have clearblue digi's
nothing else which was very odd.. and not been able to get any
really theres no where close to me to get any (i live in a small area)
so theres only corner shops really they don't sell them :shrug: i could
order online but im just thinking will they come by wednesday or not
:lol:

and i might waste money too :dohh:

EDIT
iv just brought a FRER and 5 early tests (abit better then IC's same ones
i got positive a 9dpo with my last pregnancy) hopefully they will come tuesday!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Ex - I don't think you have Od as although it's shot up it isn't that much higher than the temps at the start of your cycle. Just before O my temps seem to go down then up a bit, do it may come soon :)
> 
> Melly - mm maybe I might ask the GP then? they it's a two week wait for bloods to be done at my GP at the mo :-/

It's just strange how I had a temp dip, then a temp rise, but still haven't had a Positive OPK? This time last cycle I had a few positives before this day, it's really strange :wacko:


----------



## B&LsMom

Ex--what time of day are you testing?? Also maybe try a morning and an evening?? Are you holding it for 4 hours prior to doing it?? I think it was last month that that happened to me so I did another test before bed and got my smiley--I was starting to panic that I had missed it!


----------



## B&LsMom

Becyboo__x said:


> :nope:
> i only have IC's i brought like 30 haha ..
> i went tesco yesterday and they only have clearblue digi's
> nothing else which was very odd.. and not been able to get any
> really theres no where close to me to get any (i live in a small area)
> so theres only corner shops really they don't sell them :shrug: i could
> order online but im just thinking will they come by wednesday or not
> :lol:
> 
> and i might waste money too :dohh:
> 
> EDIT
> iv just brought a FRER and 5 early tests (abit better then IC's same ones
> i got positive a 9dpo with my last pregnancy) hopefully they will come tuesday!


Yay--will you do one Tuesday night if they arrive or hold out for FMU on Wednesday morning??


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom said:


> Ex--what time of day are you testing?? Also maybe try a morning and an evening?? Are you holding it for 4 hours prior to doing it?? I think it was last month that that happened to me so I did another test before bed and got my smiley--I was starting to panic that I had missed it!

I was testing at 3:00pm and then again at 7:00pm. Yeah I was holding 4 hours prior to testing hun, I'm going to use my last digi with FMU tomorrow I think, or should I just use an IC? Hmm :wacko: It really is strange that I haven't had a positive yet, I have been testing since CD11 which the instructions advice me to with having a 28 day cycle? :wacko:


----------



## B&LsMom

I would use a digi--but I'm not very good @ reading the others : /


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom said:


> I would use a digi--but I'm not very good @ reading the others : /

I'll use a Digi with FMU then, it's my last one so it better smile at me! :haha: 

I'm off to bed now, thank you for your help and advice. 

Night night, sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> I would use a digi--but I'm not very good @ reading the others : /
> 
> I'll use a Digi with FMU then, it's my last one so it better smile at me! :haha:
> 
> I'm off to bed now, thank you for your help and advice.
> 
> Night night, sweet dreams all xxxClick to expand...

Its so silly how that little smiley makes me SOOOO excited--Good luck for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> I would use a digi--but I'm not very good @ reading the others : /
> 
> I'll use a Digi with FMU then, it's my last one so it better smile at me! :haha:
> 
> I'm off to bed now, thank you for your help and advice.
> 
> Night night, sweet dreams all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Its so silly how that little smiley makes me SOOOO excited--Good luck for tomorrow morning!!Click to expand...

Haha it makes me smile seeing that smile. It didn't smile at me this morning though :( I don't think I have Ovulated this cycle :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

Don't worry ex, you will get it, just keep testing. Your temp has rose, but its still in the same range, it's not had a huge jump. What's your cm like?


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Don't worry ex, you will get it, just keep testing. Your temp has rose, but its still in the same range, it's not had a huge jump. What's your cm like?

I hope so hun, it's really strange as I had about 3 positive OPK's by this point last cycle! My CM is Creamy, it has been for the past few days now, The only time I got EWCM was when AF was here, or what I thought was AF, was a very weird cycle! :(


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi Everyone, I have been reading but just havent felt like posting lately. I hate this waiting part...drive myself crazy trying not to spot symptoms cause it's still too early for that, and too early to test...argh! Plus my daughter has been suffering from a cold/allergies, not sure which so she has been a little fussy and just wanting me to snuggle and watch movies with her. Hoping its not pink eye, but they arent super red, or getting worse....just mild gunk in her eyes mainly after sleep...any one had experience with their kids having pink eye? She also has the congestion...so maybe its allergies? 

Ex, I would just keep testing and hopefully you O this cycle!! Maybe its just gonna be a later one? 

Silver and Blakesmom, will yall be testing soon or waiting for your af day? Wondering how soon I will start testing, lol, I havent decided yet...but I do have all those hpts I ordered a few weeks ago, so very tempted! ;)

Melly, still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, hopefully your apt can give you some answers or at least help you find the next steps.

Dahlia, try not to worry too much, symptoms can be worse on some days more than others...are you thinking of having bloodwork done?

Alandsa, how are you doing? Any morning sickness?


----------



## Becyboo__x

blakesmom said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> i only have IC's i brought like 30 haha ..
> i went tesco yesterday and they only have clearblue digi's
> nothing else which was very odd.. and not been able to get any
> really theres no where close to me to get any (i live in a small area)
> so theres only corner shops really they don't sell them :shrug: i could
> order online but im just thinking will they come by wednesday or not
> :lol:
> 
> and i might waste money too :dohh:
> 
> EDIT
> iv just brought a FRER and 5 early tests (abit better then IC's same ones
> i got positive a 9dpo with my last pregnancy) hopefully they will come tuesday!
> 
> 
> Yay--will you do one Tuesday night if they arrive or hold out for FMU on Wednesday morning??Click to expand...

Another :bfn: today :cry: losing hope in all fairness..
i will use FMU on tuesday as they will come tuesday morning 
so if i need the loo before they come ill save my FMU for them :)
not expecting much on them though and if not then i know ill be
out :lol:


----------



## silverlizard

Hmmmm... 8dpo today so theoretically I could start testing. I think I'll going to try to hold out until at least 10/11dpo though - if only because I have no symptoms at all, so I think even if I was in with a chance, I probably haven't implanted yet. (I'm saying this now... I'll probably be back later this afternoon saying 'nope, I cracked and peed on a stick!) 

I do kind of have cramps again and I noticed a tiny amount of spotting last night... but it was red and only a very tiny bit, so it doesn't sound like IB, right? And I had cramps last month too so I guess that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Odd though, because before my mc, I never had cramps in the 2ww, or not until the day before my period started. I hope I'm not going to have a whole week of cramps every month from now on :(

Becyboo, keeping my fingers crossed for you... you're not out yet :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Silver, I don't blame you for testing lol, I want to and I'm only 5 dpo haha! I would think IB would be red, just cause wouldn't it be fresh spotting? I haven't ever had spotting unless around af, so sorry I'm not more help. 

I have sore bbs started last night, but never did have that unless around af, until the last two months...weird how things change like that. This makes 3 months of sore bbs during the 2ww so can't really say it's a symptom now, but with my dd it was the first symptom! The only other time then they were ever sore was when I was on the pill :/


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Really sorry to hear that your DD is not well, hope she feels better soon :hugs: 
Yeah I'm going to keep testing hun and see what happens, it's been a weird cycle from the start this one! :wacko: 

Becy - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs: You are not out until the :witch: shows though! 

Silver - Sending you lot's of :dust: for when you do test. Fingers crossed! I think IB can be Brown/Pink/Red but only spotting, so it could possibly be! :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Becyboo, I forgot to include you in my post, sorry about that!! Agree with Ex, not out till af shows! Hope your frers come tomorrow and can give you a better answer!! Lots of baby dust to you!!

Ex, just put her down for a nap, and I swear a sore throat came out of NO where! I haven't felt too great the last few days, but suffer from bad seasonal allergies, which is why I think dd has that over a cold...poor kid had to get that gene from me :shrug: But yeah, I now have a major sore throat within like 15min....wonder if that is why dd hasnt been eating much...i mean if she has one too?

I also just noticed sitting here, that I am having some strange pangs down in my uterus area and vag area....like I said, trying not to symptom spot....but man its soooo hard lol! May just go and take a nap, dd and I slept in which is unusual, so I shouldnt be tired, maybe it's just being sick and the pangs are just gas? :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Aww bless her, I hate seeing children suffer when they are ill, poor soul :( Yeah that's quite possible why she's not eating properly, might hurt her throat. The changing climate is such a pain lol! I always get a snuffy nose for a couple of days but that's about it. Hope you both get well soon :hugs: x

Stop Symptom Spotting! :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been reading but just havent felt like posting lately. I hate this waiting part...drive myself crazy trying not to spot symptoms cause it's still too early for that, and too early to test...argh! Plus my daughter has been suffering from a cold/allergies, not sure which so she has been a little fussy and just wanting me to snuggle and watch movies with her. Hoping its not pink eye, but they arent super red, or getting worse....just mild gunk in her eyes mainly after sleep...any one had experience with their kids having pink eye? She also has the congestion...so maybe its allergies?
> 
> Ex, I would just keep testing and hopefully you O this cycle!! Maybe its just gonna be a later one?
> 
> Silver and Blakesmom, will yall be testing soon or waiting for your af day? Wondering how soon I will start testing, lol, I havent decided yet...but I do have all those hpts I ordered a few weeks ago, so very tempted! ;)
> 
> Melly, still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, hopefully your apt can give you some answers or at least help you find the next steps.
> 
> Dahlia, try not to worry too much, symptoms can be worse on some days more than others...are you thinking of having bloodwork done?
> 
> Alandsa, how are you doing? Any morning sickness?

Blake had pinkeye about a month and a half ago. No one at his daycare had it or anyone that we knew, so they figured he might have got it from putting his hands in his mouth then his eye, or maybe from his nose to his eye--so more of a bacterial pink eye than viral. He had irritated eyes on a Monday, but didn't seem bad until around bath time, then Tuesday morning DH woke him up and his eyes were pretty gunky and then his eyes were much more irritated/pink so took him in and started him on Rx eye drops right away--he was back to daycare 24 hours after the drops were started and did pretty good with the drops, but it got much worse quick, so if she isn't getting worse it could just be allergies and from her rubbing her eyes. As much as you had to see your kids sick the extra snuggles are nice!

FF adjusted my Ov date back after I entered in a few more temps today--10DPO today. I plan to test on Thursday morning. Fingers, toes, and legs are all crossed!


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> I would use a digi--but I'm not very good @ reading the others : /
> 
> I'll use a Digi with FMU then, it's my last one so it better smile at me! :haha:
> 
> I'm off to bed now, thank you for your help and advice.
> 
> Night night, sweet dreams all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Its so silly how that little smiley makes me SOOOO excited--Good luck for tomorrow morning!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha it makes me smile seeing that smile. It didn't smile at me this morning though :( I don't think I have Ovulated this cycle :wacko:Click to expand...

Hopefully your test(s) this evening give you strong positive lines. Are you going to shoot for 3pm or 7pm or both?? :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Becyboo__x said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> i only have IC's i brought like 30 haha ..
> i went tesco yesterday and they only have clearblue digi's
> nothing else which was very odd.. and not been able to get any
> really theres no where close to me to get any (i live in a small area)
> so theres only corner shops really they don't sell them :shrug: i could
> order online but im just thinking will they come by wednesday or not
> :lol:
> 
> and i might waste money too :dohh:
> 
> EDIT
> iv just brought a FRER and 5 early tests (abit better then IC's same ones
> i got positive a 9dpo with my last pregnancy) hopefully they will come tuesday!
> 
> 
> Yay--will you do one Tuesday night if they arrive or hold out for FMU on Wednesday morning??Click to expand...
> 
> Another :bfn: today :cry: losing hope in all fairness..
> i will use FMU on tuesday as they will come tuesday morning
> so if i need the loo before they come ill save my FMU for them :)
> not expecting much on them though and if not then i know ill be
> out :lol:Click to expand...


Good plan with saving the FMU if they arrive later than what you can hold :haha: Let us know when you get that BFP :winkwink:


----------



## B&LsMom

silverlizard said:


> Hmmmm... 8dpo today so theoretically I could start testing. I think I'll going to try to hold out until at least 10/11dpo though - if only because I have no symptoms at all, so I think even if I was in with a chance, I probably haven't implanted yet. (I'm saying this now... I'll probably be back later this afternoon saying 'nope, I cracked and peed on a stick!)
> 
> I do kind of have cramps again and I noticed a tiny amount of spotting last night... but it was red and only a very tiny bit, so it doesn't sound like IB, right? And I had cramps last month too so I guess that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Odd though, because before my mc, I never had cramps in the 2ww, or not until the day before my period started. I hope I'm not going to have a whole week of cramps every month from now on :(
> 
> Becyboo, keeping my fingers crossed for you... you're not out yet :hugs:

Testing Buddies for Thursday????? :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> I would use a digi--but I'm not very good @ reading the others : /
> 
> I'll use a Digi with FMU then, it's my last one so it better smile at me! :haha:
> 
> I'm off to bed now, thank you for your help and advice.
> 
> Night night, sweet dreams all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Its so silly how that little smiley makes me SOOOO excited--Good luck for tomorrow morning!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha it makes me smile seeing that smile. It didn't smile at me this morning though :( I don't think I have Ovulated this cycle :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully your test(s) this evening give you strong positive lines. Are you going to shoot for 3pm or 7pm or both?? :haha:Click to expand...

I hope so hun, otherwise I will be baffled as to what the heck is going on this cycle lol! I'm going to go for the 7pm test I think hun as I have had a very weak bladder today and been to the toilet too much :blush: Only 3 hours to go :o Hopefully I can hold it that long... :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im will update tomorrow but if its neg on a FRER i think that
will be it :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Becyboo__x said:


> Im will update tomorrow but if its neg on a FRER i think that
> will be it :rofl:

Good luck for tomorrow's test hun :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

blakesmom said:


> silverlizard said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... 8dpo today so theoretically I could start testing. I think I'll going to try to hold out until at least 10/11dpo though - if only because I have no symptoms at all, so I think even if I was in with a chance, I probably haven't implanted yet. (I'm saying this now... I'll probably be back later this afternoon saying 'nope, I cracked and peed on a stick!)
> 
> I do kind of have cramps again and I noticed a tiny amount of spotting last night... but it was red and only a very tiny bit, so it doesn't sound like IB, right? And I had cramps last month too so I guess that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Odd though, because before my mc, I never had cramps in the 2ww, or not until the day before my period started. I hope I'm not going to have a whole week of cramps every month from now on :(
> 
> Becyboo, keeping my fingers crossed for you... you're not out yet :hugs:
> 
> Testing Buddies for Thursday????? :flower:Click to expand...

If I can hold out that long! ;) I'll be 11dpo then so sounds good.


----------



## aleshy7

I just had a MC 3/5/12 and OB said we can TTC right away. I am hoping for a BFP in early April to make a December baby!


----------



## mellywelly

Hi aleshy, welcome to our forum, so sorry for your loss

Silver, tiny spotting at 8dpo sounds like ib to me! 

Just back from gp, he's referred me to the gyne again, I was very cheeky and even asked for a specific Dr as had looked up the consultants on the hospital web page, and this one has special interest in recurrent mc. Didn't think he was going to, but I said I know you normally need to have 3, but the mc leaflet said it can normally be 2 if you are in your late 30s. So, at least hurdle no 1 is over with, now just need them yo test for things! Gp said it's fine for me to take low dose aspirin, but thinks it's unlikely to be an issue like that as I've had 1 healthy pg. More waiting now for appointment to come!


----------



## needalilman

Hello,

I lost my little one 02/17. Af arrived on schedule ,so I'm hoping for a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Excalibur

Aleshy - Welcome to the thread :hi: Sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

Melly - That's good news! If you don't ask you don't get lol! Really glad you are getting somewhere hun and hope they can give you some answers as to why you had 2 MC's on the trot! :hugs: 

Needalilman - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Really sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Welcome to aleshy and needalilman! Sorry for your losses, I hope we can be a supportive place for you to come :hugs:

Tiptoes - sorry your DD is poorly. I have no children so have t got a clue about these kinds of problems (I have a lot to learn lol) ;) your symptoms sound good too!! FXd!

Silver and Blakesmom - yey for testing buddies - FXd for you both. You are doing so well to wait :) 

Melly - that's great that you got referred to that consultant. Hopefully they can find some answers for you :hugs:

Ex - FXd for that smiley face. Are your cycles always 28 days? Sometimes O can be delayed though, for all sorts of reasons. Hang on in there, I'm sure it will come soon. I hate that 3hour wait arrgh! Lol

Becy - I hope you see a BFP soon. When did you see a BFP last time?

AFM - I'm feeling not that pregnant really except for sore boobs that have GROWN! And a bloated tummy just the shape of a pregnant belly lol!!! Having to wear scarves at work to hide it lol!! Also getting a slight bit of nausea and some cramps. 

I shall do my CB digi tomorrow and pray it says 3+ but will test a few days after if it doesn't. I'll be 20dpo by then. I have also bought an early scan for Fri 6th April when I will be 7 wks eek! Scared though that it won't be okay but trying to tell myself that it will be :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - I only had 1 Digi left and I didn't get a smiley face :( I think I found some EWCM mixed in with cream CM earlier so hopefully it's on it's way! My OPK's are still really light though! You can see pictures in my thread. Yeah they are more or less always 28 days hun, I don't know why this one is playing up, I got a smiley face last cycle so I must be Ov'ing, unless I have missed it..but I have been testing twice daily :wacko: 

Yay for the Pregnancy Symptoms! Not that they make you sick etc, but they are a Positive sign :thumbup: Can't wait to see your Digi tomorrow, bring on the 3+ :happydance: 

Will you be uploading your scan pictures hun? I bet you can't wait! Think positive :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Ex - yeah it's a bit confusing isn't it? The EWCM is a great sign! Sorry it was another -ve. Where is your thread? Do you have a journal that I have missed?

Yeah I really hope it's a 3+ :D I will definitely post up the scan pic, I'm so excited :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Alandsa said:


> Becy - I hope you see a BFP soon. When did you see a BFP last time?


With my first i didn't even know till i was 8 weeks gone :dohh:
but with 2nd i got faint at 9dpo then 2-3 weeks on a digi the same
day :shrug: ... 

im not hopeful really im crampy now not due till wednesday 
i only ever get period pains the night before due :shrug: .. its not
like period ones though its just a dull achey feeling.. but im sure
something would show by now but all will reveal tomorrow with FRER
if thats neg im assuming thats it :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - It's very confusing. My CM was creamy but it stretched like EWCM aswell, is that possible? I don't have a Journal hun but I have a thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ed-onto-next-cycle-opk-testing-has-begun.html

Yay! Can't wait to see the Scan pic hun! :happydance: Fingers crossed you get a 3+ tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Alandsa

Becy - wow that was very early for a 2-3 weeks but there seems to be such high variation in what people have at different dpo :) good luck for tomorrow

Ex - yeah they say to record the most fertile CM, you may have some mixed together? It's a good sign. Some people say they never get a +ve on OPK, so I wonder if sometimes things can be different from cycle to cycle?

Are you still BDing daily / every other day? At least you have got your temps to help you out, as we know they haven't gone up yet


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Becy - wow that was very early for a 2-3 weeks but there seems to be such high variation in what people have at different dpo :) good luck for tomorrow
> 
> Ex - yeah they say to record the most fertile CM, you may have some mixed together? It's a good sign. Some people say they never get a +ve on OPK, so I wonder if sometimes things can be different from cycle to cycle?
> 
> Are you still BDing daily / every other day? At least you have got your temps to help you out, as we know they haven't gone up yet

I recorded it on my chart as EWCM. Yeah I think it is mixed together, I wouldn't have known to be honest if I hadn't tried to stretch it :blush: I got Positives last cycle but not this cycle, so maybe you are right. 

We are BD'ing every other day, better than none I suppose, could BD everyday if we wanted but I don't think it improves chances as it weakens the :spermy:


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah BDing every other day is really good :) you will get there soon I'm sure if it :hugs:


----------



## aleshy7

Thank you everyone! Has there been anyone on here to get pregnant right after a loss?


----------



## Alandsa

Yes I did, i had my MC at 5 weeks and bled for about the amount of time I would usually have for my period, five days I think plus some spotting. Then I Od just slightly later than my usual O time in my cycle and got my BFP

I have heard of a few others who have too. If you look at my journal you can see my journey. The one in my sig is my pregnancy journal but the first post has the link to my TTC after MC journal


----------



## Gracie W

Hey hun! Sorry about your loss xx I'm hoping for my :bfp: soon. Had a miscarriage in January. I was on the pill because my hubby wasn't ready to TTC yet with work and all. And we recently decided to TTC. Hoping it won't take long to get pregnant! Xx :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Sorry I have been MIA...I just opened up my photography business and have been crazy busy with marketing, shoots and editing! 

Ex, good luck girl!!

Welcome to all the new ladies as well!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

jacksonsmommy said:


> Sorry I have been MIA...I just opened up my photography business and have been crazy busy with marketing, shoots and editing!
> 
> Ex, good luck girl!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies as well!! :)


That is super exciting. 2 good friends of mine do photography on the side and I dabble with photography as a hobby--mainly just photographing Blake. Are you on facebook @ all with your photography??--I love to follow people on there!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Becyboo sorry for your BFN, but good luck with plans tomorrow for testing!

Tiptoes, I"ve not dealt with pinkeye, but hope your lil one is feeling better soon, It could be those spring allergies. And I hope your sore throat is nothing. I had one late in TWW and it lasted 1.5 days. Maybe it's a good thing ; )

Silver- It's hard to hold out, but if you can I'd wait til 10 DPO. I'll be lurking for results : )

Ex- I wonder what's up with your temps, but that ewcm is good sign, and even if you didn't have any it doesn't mean it's not there. Could you get a few cheapie O tests in case you run out of CBs?

Blakesmom- I'll be waiting for your results as well. Are you keeping busy?

Melly, I am glad you've got the hookup with a good doctor. I know you just want to get there so you can figure this all out! : ) F'X

Alandsa, I'm have more of an appetite lately. Not by much, but I am feeling hunger pains sometimes, which I usually don't feel. 

Hello to the new ladies! I hope you get your BFPs real soon! Are you OPKing or temping? Aleshy, I got pregnant my first cycle of oficially trying. We had NTNP the first month after D&C, but we didn't get pregnant that time. But the next time I was OPKing and temping and we caught the egg

Jacksons mommy- COngrats on the business I wish you much success and happiness because it seems that's your passion and that's the best job to have : )


----------



## B&LsMom

Back to work tomorrow after having 10 days off, so lots of catch-up to keep me VERY DISTRACTED--just what I need! Thursday can't get here soon enough. With FF re-adjusting my Ov day our BD'ing looks like we should have done it. pm 2 days prior to Ov, skipped day before and then BD'd morning of Ov and morning after-------------eeeekkk I have everything crossed that this could be our month!!


----------



## mellywelly

Blooming typical, I have loads and loads of ewcm, never seen so much! And dh, that never gets ill has come down with d & s!!! And we have had precisely zero bd this cycle! Aaargh!!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> Blooming typical, I have loads and loads of ewcm, never seen so much! And dh, that never gets ill has come down with d & s!!! And we have had precisely zero bd this cycle! Aaargh!!!!

that sucks! Hope he feels better soon- or at least to the point you could consider going anywhere near him!! :blush:
I think AF has finally arrived 32 days after erpc, I say think because without making anyone barf is just brown bleeding, but bled so much after mmc think uterus hasn't had chance to thicken up, am in agony tho, much worse cramps than normal :growlmad: 

Hello to all the new ladies on the forum sorry your all having to go through this and fingers crossed for :bfp: for us all for those of us who haven't managed March, April count down!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Thank you hun :hugs: Congratulations on the Photography business! :D 

Dahlia - I really don't know what is wrong with my temps. I run out of Digi's so I'm just using IC's now. Will be testing when I need to bathroom again with SMU. Fingers crossed! Surely I haven't missed it, it must just be late this cycle? 

Blakesmom - At least you will be keeping busy and taking your mind of the 2WW for a while? :thumbup:

Melly - Really sorry to hear DH is not well, I wish him a speedy recovery then you can catch little eggy! :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out i think.. :(
typical a day before expected :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - Hopefully she will stay away! :af: :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well ill keep updated as im not having a flow as of yet 
its brown\reddy color cm when wiping but normal color
wee.. so im abit confused but think may be building up x


----------



## Sprite2011

out this month too- just going to go in all guns blazing for next one!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Sorry AF got you hun :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

I caved and tested this morning. BFN. Early days though, so I'll give it another try on Thursday. Still, I don't have a good feeling about this month.


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, as you said, it's early days yet. Fingers crossed for Thursday! :D 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

blakesmom said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA...I just opened up my photography business and have been crazy busy with marketing, shoots and editing!
> 
> Ex, good luck girl!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies as well!! :)
> 
> 
> That is super exciting. 2 good friends of mine do photography on the side and I dabble with photography as a hobby--mainly just photographing Blake. Are you on facebook @ all with your photography??--I love to follow people on there!!Click to expand...

Yes!! Here is my facebook page...I would LOVE for all of you ladies to "LIKE" my page and let me know what you think!!! :)
www.facebook.com/tuleaf


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Silver it is still early so keep testing...Good luck!!! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry I haven't been here much lately ladies! I have been dealing with some family issues. I missed a lot here so sorry if I skip over somebody! 

Ex I see your ticker changed to 1DPO...did you ever get a pos OPK? That's weird about your cycle this month. Hopefully you did ovulate and caught that egg!!! :hugs:

Melly, so glad to hear you are getting in to the Dr for testing. Hope your DH feels better so that you can get some BDing in this cycle!

Alandsa your symptoms sound good! I am waiting to see your digi!!! 

Silver you are still really early for testing, don't give up yet!!

Tiptoes, sorry about your LO. I take care of a 2 year old baby girl and she is really sick right now with a fever. Definitely some yucky things going around this year! Hope she feels better! 

Sorry to the 2 who got their AFs, but I'm sure you will have some luck very soon!! 

And finally GOOD LUCK to all of you in the 2WW right now...FXed that this thread will see many more BFPs very soon!!!! :dust:

As for me I am just waiting for O...should be happening soon as I have had some EWCM and my cervix is really high as of today...also temp dropped really low this AM. Should be in the next few days, with any luck!


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Love your photo's hun! Great work! :thumbup:

Babydreams - Really sorry to hear about you having to deal with family issues hun, hope you get them sorted soon. I haven't had a Positive OPK yet but I think it might be on it's way, fingers crossed anyway! Thank you so much hun :hugs: Good luck for you O hun, hope it comes soon :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Jacksonsmommy - Love your photo's hun! Great work! :thumbup:
> 
> Babydreams - Really sorry to hear about you having to deal with family issues hun, hope you get them sorted soon. I haven't had a Positive OPK yet but I think it might be on it's way, fingers crossed anyway! Thank you so much hun :hugs: Good luck for you O hun, hope it comes soon :dust:

Oh darn, I was hoping you had already had a positive! Maybe we will both get them in the next couple of days and be in the 2ww together! Good luck to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Ex, good luck to you and babydreams!!! FX for those BFPS!!!! :)


----------



## silverlizard

Urgh, I have some horrible cramps right now. I really hope this isn't going to be a regular thing because OW.

Melly, Ex and babydreams, fingers crossed for all of you catching those eggs this month!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Becy and Sprite sorry af got you!! Becy has yours gotten worse, any chance of a bfp still? Good thoughts to you both!!

Jacksonsmommy, I "liked" your page! I love your photos, all the babies are so sweet! Still trying to find a good photographer here...I really miss the one we had at our base in IL, she was awesome! Do you have an album on your page? 

Ex and Babydreams, hoping you both O soon and catch those little eggies!!! Lots of babydust your way!

Melly, it sucks when things happen like that and screw everything up! I really hope you can get some BD in soon, when is your appointment with the gyne?

Silver, I am trying to hold out till fri, most likely will test thurs too haha! Its still early yet, wishing you lots of babydust and good thoughts for your BFP!! I hope those cramps are implantation cramps, and hoping they ease up a bit so you arent in so much pain!!

AFM, DD has shared her lovely cold virus with me....actually went to the doc this morning to double check it wasnt strep, cause I woke up with a 100 degree fever and still crazy sore throat. Thankfully it wasnt, just seems the virus has settled in my throat like it settled in her eyes. Doc said she prob did have viral pink eye, but it cleared up all on its own thank goodness....had her checked out too while we where there lol! So now just waiting for this crud to pass...hate feeling like poo! On a upside, we got to both take a 3 hr nap today so that was nice! lol


----------



## jacksonsmommy

tiptoesd101 said:


> Becy and Sprite sorry af got you!! Becy has yours gotten worse, any chance of a bfp still? Good thoughts to you both!!
> 
> Jacksonsmommy, I "liked" your page! I love your photos, all the babies are so sweet! Still trying to find a good photographer here...I really miss the one we had at our base in IL, she was awesome! Do you have an album on your page?
> 
> Ex and Babydreams, hoping you both O soon and catch those little eggies!!! Lots of babydust your way!
> 
> Melly, it sucks when things happen like that and screw everything up! I really hope you can get some BD in soon, when is your appointment with the gyne?
> 
> Silver, I am trying to hold out till fri, most likely will test thurs too haha! Its still early yet, wishing you lots of babydust and good thoughts for your BFP!! I hope those cramps are implantation cramps, and hoping they ease up a bit so you arent in so much pain!!
> 
> AFM, DD has shared her lovely cold virus with me....actually went to the doc this morning to double check it wasnt strep, cause I woke up with a 100 degree fever and still crazy sore throat. Thankfully it wasnt, just seems the virus has settled in my throat like it settled in her eyes. Doc said she prob did have viral pink eye, but it cleared up all on its own thank goodness....had her checked out too while we where there lol! So now just waiting for this crud to pass...hate feeling like poo! On a upside, we got to both take a 3 hr nap today so that was nice! lol

Thank you for the kind words AND for liking my page!! :)
I have a bunch of different albums on that page. Do you mean one of just my son? He is the one in the album titled studio / light testing and I also did a St. Patrick's Day shoot of him.
Aww I wish we lived closer so I could do your photos!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

jacksonsmommy said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Becy and Sprite sorry af got you!! Becy has yours gotten worse, any chance of a bfp still? Good thoughts to you both!!
> 
> Jacksonsmommy, I "liked" your page! I love your photos, all the babies are so sweet! Still trying to find a good photographer here...I really miss the one we had at our base in IL, she was awesome! Do you have an album on your page?
> 
> Ex and Babydreams, hoping you both O soon and catch those little eggies!!! Lots of babydust your way!
> 
> Melly, it sucks when things happen like that and screw everything up! I really hope you can get some BD in soon, when is your appointment with the gyne?
> 
> Silver, I am trying to hold out till fri, most likely will test thurs too haha! Its still early yet, wishing you lots of babydust and good thoughts for your BFP!! I hope those cramps are implantation cramps, and hoping they ease up a bit so you arent in so much pain!!
> 
> AFM, DD has shared her lovely cold virus with me....actually went to the doc this morning to double check it wasnt strep, cause I woke up with a 100 degree fever and still crazy sore throat. Thankfully it wasnt, just seems the virus has settled in my throat like it settled in her eyes. Doc said she prob did have viral pink eye, but it cleared up all on its own thank goodness....had her checked out too while we where there lol! So now just waiting for this crud to pass...hate feeling like poo! On a upside, we got to both take a 3 hr nap today so that was nice! lol
> 
> Thank you for the kind words AND for liking my page!! :)
> I have a bunch of different albums on that page. Do you mean one of just my son? He is the one in the album titled studio / light testing and I also did a St. Patrick's Day shoot of him.
> Aww I wish we lived closer so I could do your photos!!Click to expand...

hmmm maybe I just didnt look in the right place then, I swear the new timeline confuses the crap outa me haha! I like the pics we recently had done, but to be honest was glad I didnt pay full price (won them in a breast cancer auction for about half her reg price, lol) I mean I coulda taken them if I had a nice camera like hers too! Our other lady in IL had an awesome studio in her basement and had loads of creativity and props...always helpful with little kiddos! This one only does outdoor shoots and it was 40s and rainy the day we had to get lills done! Not the best ever, but there are some cute ones! I will go and look at your page again, see if I can find the pics haha!


Ok, went back and looked at a few (will look more tomorrow, 11:30 here and feeling cruddy again..) But just wanted to tell you, your son is ADORABLE!! His little smile made me giggle lol! And that football hat is awesome! Who says there arent cute things for boys! I see stuff all the time! Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Hopefully we will! :D Bring on the 2WW! Good Luck to you too hun :hugs: 

Jacksonsmommy - You're welcome hun :D Thank you so much :hugs: 

Silver - Sorry to hear you are suffering with cramps, hope they ease off for you soon :hugs: Thank you for your support hun! :D

Tiptoes - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Sorry to hear you are suffering from a Virus, hope you get well soon. Glad to hear your DD is better too :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thank you so much for your kind words! I truly appreciate it! I have brought Jackson to a photographer that I didn't like too much either (when he was first born). I studied some photography in High School and College, but have worked in Public Relations for the past 13 years. After having Jackson, I have re-visited my passion and I just love it! I have a studio at my new house and am pretty obsessed with getting more and more props!! The football hat was one of those props! :)

Thank you again...I appreciate the support!! :)


----------



## lostandsad

Ok here goes...

I've been lurking this thread for ages, a bit scared to join in because it's so well established. But I feel like I'm in the same boat as lots of you, and - now in the 2WW - it's driving me crazy.

Is it ok if I crash in?????? I promise to try and respond to others, not just post my own rubbish! lol

here's my story:

I had mc on 22 January, (natural) and have had one period since then, don't think I ovulated.

This cycle I decided to start try properly and for the first time EVER worked out my dates etc! What a revelation finding out how all this works !! (or beginning to, still a bit clueless!)

I did OV tests last week, around the time that Google said I should ovulate, and the first came up no smiley face, the next day second smiley face. That day me and OH BD's as much as we could - bearing in mind the time gaps in between for letting the spermies build up.

I guess I did my best, but I'm pretty sure the Ov test wasn't reliable, because i used a clearblue smiley face, but later when I took the bit out , the strip looked like it had corrupted and i couldn't see two lines, so maybe the smiley face was a false positive?

Also, I just don't feel pregnant. Yesterday I had some heart palpitations, and I was like - oh wow - i got those last time after i found out (but i was also panicking), and a tiny bit of nausea yesterday morning when i picked up the dog poo...but today - NOTHING.

I think I OV'd last Thursday , which would mean I'm....12 DPO. Would i expect to feel symptoms by now? When i was pregnant before i had no idea until the day i tested, which was one day after AF was due, and i only tested because i had a fit of hysterical crying and i felt so weird, i just had a feeling. 

But i also wasn't looking for symptoms - so maybe they were there but i didn't notice them? Whereas this time it's like - every little thing......it's driving me crazy.

And the worse thing is, because i kind of know I'm not pregnant, I can't bring myself to test. Because as long as I haven't tested, i don't know I'm not. And i just know how devastated I'm going to be when I look at that test and it says negative :(

I need to be in the right place and time to cry, and that just hasn't happened yet.

Anyway, just wanted to say I'm here, and reading, and hopefully posting from now on. Hope it was ok to join in. And - you wonderful women have been keeping me sane - maybe without knowing it - but you have, in a world which doesn't seem to understand a tiny speck of what I'm going through. 

So, apart from anything else...thanks.


----------



## silverlizard

lostandsad, you are more than welcome here, and I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. We're on almost the same time schedule - I had my erpc on January 18th, have had one period since and now I'm on 9dpo.

With my last pregnancy I had absolutely no clue I was pregnant until I tested at 15dpo... I thought for sure I wasn't because I had no symptoms (and I was looking for them), and only even bothered to test when I realised my period hadn't arrived on time. 

I don't have a good feeling about this month either... but who knows? I don't think either of us are out yet - and if turns out we are, we'll keep trying. :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

OK you early testers have tempted me to give it a go...11DPO pm~ Dollar store cheapie~
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0134.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0135.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## silverlizard

Oh wow... that looks pretty damn good to me! Congrats!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I think I will test again Thursday morning and see what that might look like--I hope it's true!!


----------



## lilblossom

there is definately lines there..congrats blakesmom:) wishing you a h&h 9months:):hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Lotsandsad--My smiley face OPK this month looked crazy when I ejected the stick. It was almost all blue with a few lines going horizontal rather than vertical--but they specifically say don't look @ the lines in the "fine print" and everything seems to be falling into place for me this month. Good luck hun--the only thing I feel @ 11DPO is sore nips--and every pregnancy is soooo different.


----------



## Excalibur

lotsandsad - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Blakesmom - Definetly two lines there! Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

lostandsad, welcome to our thread! I hope you find comfort and understanding here, I know I do! It is a lot to go through all at once, so many emotions going all at once too, just remember that its ok to greive and things will become easier to work through and move on eventually!:flower::hugs:

Blakesmom...UMMMMM looks like a BFP to me!!! Cant wait to see tomorrows pics!! Congrats for you, I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!! whoohoo!:wohoo:


----------



## lostandsad

Blakesmom CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! that little picture lifted my heart this morning, and thanks for advice re. smiley - that's cool. 

Think I'd feel more hopeful if i 'felt' preggers, but sadly i just dont :( I feel 'normal'. Well...i say that...i mean physically i feel normal. emotionally and mentally i feel like a total looney ;lol

And thanks everyone for making me feel welcome!

Silverlizard - how cool that we're on the same schedule - this might help me understand the whole thing. Honestly before all this happened I never even knew when AF was due, and i'm 34 years old! I'm so clueless :/ Let me know when ur going to test. 

I just need to do it in a private place where I can cry and then hopefully go and cuddle OH.


----------



## silverlizard

I'm tempted to test today... don't know if I will or wait til thursday, seems not much point after yesterday's negative but who knows. I don't feel remotely pregnant either... just slightly premenstrual. :( (And I'm nearly 33 and until recently I never even knew when my period was due either, haha.)

Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you, but if not I just hope you'll be ok and your OH will take good care of you. :hugs:

[Edit: Just tested, though not with FMU, and pretty sure it's negative. In some lights I keep thinking maybe I can see something incredibly faint, but I think it's either an evap or a serious case of line eye, honestly. Argh, this is why I never used to test early... I hate all this!]


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs: I would test again in a couple of days then you don't keep giving yourself heartache :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

I'm not feeling heartachey, really... A bit 'meh' but I don't know. If it gets to be upsetting then I'll stop it. Nah, the part I hate is sitting around squinting at something I've just peed on, going "is that a line or a shadow or am I just hallucinating?" Makes me feel like a crazy person!


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - I know how you feel hun, that's what I was like last cycle, I don't know when to test now though, I was going to test on 2nd April but I don't think I have even Ov'd yet! :wacko: I have been left in Limbo Land! :dohh:


----------



## lostandsad

This whole thing makes me feel like a crazy person.

And then I get annoyed and I feel like, I'd feel less crazy if anything in my whole life had prepared me for the fact that this is how I'd feel if I lost a baby.

It's only because this forum exists, and one woman I know IRL that I don't actually think i AM crazy.

I said that to my mum the other day, because she doesn't understand no matter how hard she tries, I was like 'this reaction is NORMAL mum. It's NORMAL to want to have another baby straight away. Maybe not by the standards of the world, but by the standards of the other women going through the same thing. So I'm not going to feel bad about it, because this is how I FEEL. FULL STOP.'

I mean, I also feel CRAZY ;) but still, so long as other people feel it then it can't really BE crazy, it only feels it. And when I'm pregnant again - I have to say WHEN - when I am, I will be stronger and more appreciative and I will be glad that I felt crazy and driven like this to become so. 

If i wasn't focusing on this, I don't know what I'd be doing or where I'd be. Probably drinking. in the pub...


----------



## mellywelly

lostandsad - welcome to the thread!!:hi:

blakesmom :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee:Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

lostandsad: I guess it is a kind of craziness, but I think it's also completely natural... I just want to be pregnant again. Like, _now_. I really don't think I am this month, but I won't give up hope of it happening again, either. So you're not alone, at all.

I think when I'm pregnant again I'll just be terrified, though. =/


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - I think we all just want to be Pregnant again, they say you are more fertile after MC, in my books, that's not true! Otherwise I would have had a BFP by now!!!!


----------



## silverlizard

I know, this supposed increased fertility doesn't seem to be happening for me either! Still, crossing fingers for both of us this/next month I guess (starting to think I'm out this month).


----------



## lostandsad

Exaclibur - when are you hoping to test?


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - I think it's another old wives tale lol! Thank you hun, fingers crossed for us both for a BFP sooner rather than later! :dust: 

lostandsad - I was hoping to test on 2nd April hun but I don't think I have O'd yet so it wouldn't show up on a HPT anyway :(


----------



## lostandsad

:(

I don't feel like I Ov'd either. I got a smily, but no sore boobs, no change in my pants area (sorry TMI), in fact, in terms of my physical 'climate' if you know what i mean, i've felt like one of those days where the weather is just nothing - a grey sky, no rain, no wind, no sun. For the whole month. 

None of the hormonal ups and downs, which makes me think I haven't even Ovd yet. Because unfortunatley my cycles have always been completey irregular - last summer I went 3 months with no AF :(


----------



## Excalibur

lostandsad - I think if you have had a smiley then you must have Ov'd hun. The OPK has to detect LH for it to Smile :hugs:


----------



## lostandsad

Excalibur said:


> lostandsad - I think if you have had a smiley then you must have Ov'd hun. The OPK has to detect LH for it to Smile :hugs:

o well that's a good thing :wacko: for some reason i just don't believe it! 

lol

seriously, when they talk about women being mysterious and complicated creatures - this is the sort of thing they should mean. I am a mystery to myself! never mind what blokes must think.

Sometimes seems so simple being a man. Just a willy and sperm. Not much else to think about. :haha:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Blakesmom...Congratulations!!! YAY!!!! :)


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Blakesmom!! Good luck with everything!!!

Afm, due to O here very soon and I've done a great job of not obsessing over it! Hopefully I will be able to keep it up in my 2ww. My goal is to not test at all... just wait for af to come! Obviously I will test if it's late, but I just don't want to be the POAS addict that I usually am. I'm dreading a bfp as much as I'm looking forward to it :wacko:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakesmom! Congratulations! How wonderful!


----------



## Excalibur

lostandsad - I totally agree with you there! :haha: All they have to do is enjoy it and :sex: when we have to :rofl: 

PreshFest - Hope O comes soon for you hun :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

blakesmom said:


> OK you early testers have tempted me to give it a go...11DPO pm~ Dollar store cheapie~

congratulations...xxx


----------



## tiptoesd101

Presh and Ex, heres to hoping you both O soon!!! Ex any changes to your opks? 

Lost, try not to stress too much, just try to relax and stay positive! Did you just get the one day of positive opks? I would think that you probably o'd since it turned pos, but dont know too much about them, sorry! Sending hugs and good thoughts your way though!!!

Silver, I still have fingers and toes crossed for you that this will be your month! Your not out till af shows!

AFM, still sick...ugh!!! My throat has eased up bit my right ear has gotten worse, never had an ear infection that I can remember, but I sure hope it's not the start of one!! The meds I have are helping clear up my head, but still not much (TMI alert) mucus actually coming out...just seems to be settling in that ear...ouch! Still having some sore bbs, but they arent more sensitive or anything....really nothing else, hard to tell changes though with already be sick lol!


----------



## mellywelly

Got a + opk !!! Yey!!! Hubby upto dtd to night!!! Yay!!!Think I have it now, really don't feel good, aaargh!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Ex are you still opking?


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah I'm still OPK'ing but I don't think I'll get a definite positive with these cheap IC's. What do you ladies think of these? The top test from the picture's is from yesterday and the bottom test in each picture is from about 15 minutes ago.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145404.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145436.jpg


----------



## Raf26

Girls hope u don't mind me joining the thread.. I am a newbie but ttc now for 8 months with a chemical pg in January. Had loads of symptoms with that pg now 7 dpo with light cramping on and off since ov and nothing else, had really sore bbs the last time but nothing this time!! Hoping its my month.. Excalibur I use those ic opks and wud count those as neg as the line has to be darker than control but looks like u are heading that way good luck&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Excalibur

Raf26 said:


> Girls hope u don't mind me joining the thread.. I am a newbie but ttc now for 8 months with a chemical pg in January. Had loads of symptoms with that pg now 7 dpo with light cramping on and off since ov and nothing else, had really sore bbs the last time but nothing this time!! Hoping its my month.. Excalibur I use those ic opks and wud count those as neg as the line has to be darker than control but looks like u are heading that way good luck&#55357;&#56841;


Hiya hun :hi: Welcome to the thread. Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Thank you for your advice hun, I hope they get darker within the next couple of days as I'm CD17 now! :wacko:


----------



## silverlizard

Welcome Raf26, and I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

Ex, those don't look positive yet to me... have they been getting darker than previous ones though? Really hoping for a positive for you soon!


----------



## mellywelly

Getting there though ex! The last pic looks like mine did at 9pm last night, and was positive by lunch today, so hopefully you don't have much longer! Looks like more bd for you, you must be shattered by now !!!


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - They are about the same to be honest, might be a little darker. I have a thread where I have been posting them if you would like to have a look hun? You can skip to the last few pages if you want as that's where I started OPK's. Here is the link: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ed-onto-next-cycle-opk-testing-has-begun.html


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Yeah I'm still OPK'ing but I don't think I'll get a definite positive with these cheap IC's. What do you ladies think of these? The top test from the picture's is from yesterday and the bottom test in each picture is from about 15 minutes ago.
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145404.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145436.jpg

No, they are negatives. In my experience with the OPKs there was no "pattern" to them before I got a positive one. They did not get progressively darker for me. They could be really light one day and then BAM a dark positive the next. So I don't know if you can tell by the negative tests if you are going to be getting a positive soon. Is it possible you O'd BEFORE you started your OPKs?


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Getting there though ex! The last pic looks like mine did at 9pm last night, and was positive by lunch today, so hopefully you don't have much longer! Looks like more bd for you, you must be shattered by now !!!

Do you think so? Yay! I really hope it is Positive tomorrow hun, can't believe I'm on CD17 already and not O'd! I have been shattered to be honest, too much :sex: and not enough sleep! :rofl: We may be cycle buddies if I Ov soon, :D


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I have only ever had a Positive on Clear Blue Digi but they are too expensive to buy every month. I have never used these before and the OPK's I used last cycle, I never got a Positive on those either. I had quite dark lines on my last Digi that I used but no smile, I'm not sure wether I have missed it or not, but wouldn't my lines be light again now if I have already O'd?


----------



## babydreams85

lostandsad said:


> Ok here goes...
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for ages, a bit scared to join in because it's so well established. But I feel like I'm in the same boat as lots of you, and - now in the 2WW - it's driving me crazy.
> 
> Is it ok if I crash in?????? I promise to try and respond to others, not just post my own rubbish! lol
> 
> here's my story:
> 
> I had mc on 22 January, (natural) and have had one period since then, don't think I ovulated.
> 
> This cycle I decided to start try properly and for the first time EVER worked out my dates etc! What a revelation finding out how all this works !! (or beginning to, still a bit clueless!)
> 
> I did OV tests last week, around the time that Google said I should ovulate, and the first came up no smiley face, the next day second smiley face. That day me and OH BD's as much as we could - bearing in mind the time gaps in between for letting the spermies build up.
> 
> I guess I did my best, but I'm pretty sure the Ov test wasn't reliable, because i used a clearblue smiley face, but later when I took the bit out , the strip looked like it had corrupted and i couldn't see two lines, so maybe the smiley face was a false positive?
> 
> Also, I just don't feel pregnant. Yesterday I had some heart palpitations, and I was like - oh wow - i got those last time after i found out (but i was also panicking), and a tiny bit of nausea yesterday morning when i picked up the dog poo...but today - NOTHING.
> 
> I think I OV'd last Thursday , which would mean I'm....12 DPO. Would i expect to feel symptoms by now? When i was pregnant before i had no idea until the day i tested, which was one day after AF was due, and i only tested because i had a fit of hysterical crying and i felt so weird, i just had a feeling.
> 
> But i also wasn't looking for symptoms - so maybe they were there but i didn't notice them? Whereas this time it's like - every little thing......it's driving me crazy.
> 
> And the worse thing is, because i kind of know I'm not pregnant, I can't bring myself to test. Because as long as I haven't tested, i don't know I'm not. And i just know how devastated I'm going to be when I look at that test and it says negative :(
> 
> I need to be in the right place and time to cry, and that just hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say I'm here, and reading, and hopefully posting from now on. Hope it was ok to join in. And - you wonderful women have been keeping me sane - maybe without knowing it - but you have, in a world which doesn't seem to understand a tiny speck of what I'm going through.
> 
> So, apart from anything else...thanks.

Welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss and I COMPLETELY understand and feel the same way. :cry:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - I have only ever had a Positive on Clear Blue Digi but they are too expensive to buy every month. I have never used these before and the OPK's I used last cycle, I never got a Positive on those either. I had quite dark lines on my last Digi that I used but no smile, I'm not sure wether I have missed it or not, but wouldn't my lines be light again now if I have already O'd?

Those are all I use, the digis, and yes WAY too expensive!! LOL DH is about to kill me between all the money spent on OPKs and HPTs. So I have to sneak them in randomly throughout the month! :haha: 

I always look at the digi stick when I eject it and I watch those lines, and there just seems to be no pattern. On the days when I get a smiley face the test line is darker than the control line when I eject, so I assume that they essentially work the same way as a regular non-digi OPK except you dont have to 'read' them yourself. 

Maybe your dark digi was wrong and it should have been a positive???? After I O my line gets light for a day or two, and then it stays somewhere in the middle? OPKs are so confusing because they are looking for that surge, not just having LH-since we HAVE it all the time, but it only surges right before O. I have heard it's also easy to miss. In fact I personally know 2 women who NEVER got a positive OPK and got their BFPs that cycle. :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

And your temp would have gone up too if you had already ovd. I know your temp has gone up today, but is still lower than what I suspect your coverline will be. 

Suppose I need to bd tonight then, lol not giving ourselves a very good chance this time. Really didn't think I would get a + opk til early next week, that'll teach me!


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Got a + opk !!! Yey!!! Hubby upto dtd to night!!! Yay!!!Think I have it now, really don't feel good, aaargh!!!

Yay! Good luck catching that eggy!!! Sorry you don't feel so great, there is definitely a lot of crud going around!


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> And your temp would have gone up too if you had already ovd. I know your temp has gone up today, but is still lower than what I suspect your coverline will be.
> 
> Suppose I need to bd tonight then, lol not giving ourselves a very good chance this time. Really didn't think I would get a + opk til early next week, that'll teach me!

That is true, very good point--forgot all about temping, and I do it!!! LOL This TTC makes me lose my mind, I swear. You probably haven't O'd then Ex, if your temps are still low.


----------



## babydreams85

blakesmom said:


> OK you early testers have tempted me to give it a go...11DPO pm~ Dollar store cheapie~

Yayyy Blakesmom!! CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I wish I could afford Digi's all the time lol, they are the only one's I have gotten a Positive on. I don't think I'll be getting anymore OPK's, probably just go off my chart in the future, unless we can afford Digi's of course :blush: I always checked the lines on my tests and sometimes when I got a smile, they were the same as yours, control line darker than the test line. I did get them both the same darkness eventually though. :D 

Melly - That's very true hun. Hopefully that is my first temp rise of three? :winkwink: Good luck catching that eggy hun, just goes to show how much MC can mess with our bodies! :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think im staying on for next cycle even though my EDD would be
christmas day :dohh: .. was taking a break for a few months until
the hectic months clear but now im thinking what the hell :lol:

Not sure when to count as CD1 though as AF was due today as far as 
i know but my O was later this cycle so my AF was later.. but basically
started spotting yesterday and its the same today.. im guessing i will 
have spotting for 5 days so do i count CD1 as when i started spotting 
as im certain it will be for the same amount i have AF .. :shrug:


----------



## Alandsa

*Blakesmom *- yey!!! you got your :bfp: congratulations!! :yipee: :yipee:

*Dahlia *- hope you are feeling okay? glad your appetite is returning a bit more

*Melly *- aww sorry DH is out of action :( UPDATE - just read your latest post and yey! glad you got to BD :yipee:

*Becy *and *Silver *- sorry that AF came - i hate that witch :witch: Becy i think you should count CD1 as the first day of full flow rather than spotting?

*Jacksonsmommy *- awww what wonderful photography :D thanks for sharing with us - im now following :)

*babydreams *- thank you, I have posted it in my journal, i felt a bit bad posting up too many pg related things as i dont want to be insensitive to those TTC :)

yes sounds like O is on its way for you - good luck :dust:

*tiptoes *- aww sorry DD is poorly and now you are feeling it. im liking the 3 hour nap though hehe!

*lostandsad *- welcome to our thread. im sorry you have experienced a loss :hug: im hoping we can be of support to you and fel free to post what you need to with us :) we are a friendly bunch. 

firstly i hear that the digital OPK sticks can look a bit weird to the eye but that doesnt matter because its how the actual device analyses them, i think with a light?

and hang on in there with how you are feeling, im really hoping for you that ou may get your BFP. if it doesnt happen then there are lots of other suggestions that we can help you with to increase your chances :) like you say you are only just learning so there are lots more ideas too - dont worry :) 

when do you think you will test? or wil you wait for AF?

and yes it is normal to want another baby straight away!! thats exAactly how i felt :hugs:

*Preshfest *- gld your O is coming soon! :)

*Raf26 *- welcome to the thread, sorry for your loss :hugs: and FXd for your BFP. when will you test?

*Ex *- dont panic you cant have missed O as your temps would be up high as you would be in the luteal phase :hugs: lets hope your temp will go up now especially seeing the EWCM too

AFM - feeling a bit more nausea than before but nothing major, i am not having loads of symptoms really, quite different to last time. im really excited that i have turned 5 weeks today and now am an apple seed :)

hope i havent missed anyone - that was an epic reply lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - Thank you for your reassurance hun. You are right, hopefully my temp will rise from now on and pinpoint O. If not tomorrow then in the next few days I hope! :hugs:

Glad you feel a bit better about this pregnancy hun, hope you don't get MS too bad! Yay for becoming the size of an appleseed! :happydance: Bet you can't wait for your scan! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv said this a few times to people
but i won't get a flow it will be spotting for 5 days
it will stop on the 5th day :shrug: so if i don't count the spotting
as CD1 then i won't have a date for my next AF :nope:

Its worrying me somethings wrong with me :nope:


----------



## B&LsMom

Thank yo all so much--having a hard time believing it--will forsure post pic of tomorrow test. :dust: to us all :dust:


----------



## lostandsad

Alandsa - thanks :) 

It's just so nice hearing other people that feel the same. I feel like when I say to people I just want to have a baby they judge me somehow :( it makes me feel sad. But being here makes it better. 

I think I will test on Friday morning? Or possibly Saturday. Thing is, my AF (for some weird reason) usually starts on a Saturday, but I know if I'm thinking about being pregnant it won't come, just to mess with my mind. Ever since I was 14 if I got worried about my period, it just wouldn't come. So I will eventually need to test, I just want to test at a time when - if its BFN - I won't be holding onto false hope, and AF will just come straight after. Get it all over with :/

Becy-Boo - wish I could advise - I don't even know what those things mean. But I would imagine MC can play havoc with everything? Doesn't mean there's something wrong with you :( Hope you find out what's up, sure someone on here will be able to advise anyway. 

Excalibur - those Digis are SOOOO expensive, i couldn't believe it when i bought mine. Now I've used them all up I was thinking, do you think you can get the cheap ones and modify them somehow to fit into the Digistick? It must be possible lol!


----------



## PreshFest

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv said this a few times to people
> but i won't get a flow it will be spotting for 5 days
> it will stop on the 5th day :shrug: so if i don't count the spotting
> as CD1 then i won't have a date for my next AF :nope:
> 
> Its worrying me somethings wrong with me :nope:

Nothing is wrong with you, I'm sure! MC's can throw our cycles off a ton and it can take a while for things to regulate. I would just keep going on as you are and I bet you'll still get your bfp before things even have the chance to regulate! 
:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

lostandsad - Haha I wish you could do that! Would be a lot easier wouldn't it? I have noticed on E-bay that you can buy the refil sticks for them so I might just get some of those. Better than being left in Limbo all month isn't it? :haha: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Excalibur said:


> Yeah I'm still OPK'ing but I don't think I'll get a definite positive with these cheap IC's. What do you ladies think of these? The top test from the picture's is from yesterday and the bottom test in each picture is from about 15 minutes ago.
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145404.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145
> 
> hey Ex i used the same ones in jan and fell pregnant but sadly MC on the 9th march... :cry: im using these ones again im on CD11 and had only negatives so far but alot of ppl after a MC can not O till day 20 so im hoping to O between this weekend and next just keep testing cos they do work...:thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Thank you for the advice hun, I'll keep testing and see what happens. Good luck for us both hun and lot's of baby :dust: xxx


----------



## silverlizard

Alandsa said:


> *Becy *and *Silver *- sorry that AF came - i hate that witch :witch: Becy i think you should count CD1 as the first day of full flow rather than spotting?

Hey don't jinx me - she isn't here yet! Not even expecting her til Sunday/Monday. I don't have much hope for this month, but I'm not back to CD1 yet!


----------



## bree801

I'm new to this site. i had a mc last year and i just now started trying again. how did you ladies feel about trying again?


----------



## mellywelly

Beckyboo, don't you get a proper flow ever? Is it always 5 days of spotting?


----------



## mellywelly

Hi bree, welcome, so sorry for your loss. 

I felt nervous, excited ans guilty when I started TTC again.


----------



## mellywelly

Ex maybe you should change brand of ics if you don't get + with them. Did you test again last night? Some people only get a really short surge and can easily be missed. And the cycle I used cb digi ones, they didn't match up to the ics, the ic was + 1 or 2 days after the cb and it was the ics that matched up to my temp rise. I use one step ones I think.


----------



## silverlizard

Well now I'm really confused.

Just tested with an internet cheapie test (not with FMU) and SOMETHING came up on the test strip. It took almost the full ten minutes to show up (in fact I was about to chuck the test out when I saw it), it was faint but was the right width and had colour to it. Like I said, it _was _faint, but I am absolutely certain I wasn't imagining it, I didn't have to tilt the test or squint at it to see the line.

The test strip is now completely dry after about 30 minutes, and the faint line I saw has completely disappeared.

I ran back up to the bathroom and tried another test, which came up totally negative.

Argh?

I guess I'm going to assume it wasn't a real positive and this is just a quirk of these particular internet cheapie tests, and I'll retest either this evening or tomorrow morning with FMU (depending on how patient I'm feeling, heh). Seeing that line really got my hopes up for a few minutes though... let's just hope it somehow turns into a real one!


----------



## Excalibur

Bree - Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Melly - These are proper NHS IC's so I thought they would work ok. This is the second brand of IC's I have tried now, I just don't think they work for me. Surely if I had missed my surge then the lines would be a lot fainter than they are? I haven't even had cross hairs on my chart or anything to confirm Ov though? :wacko: I did do another test and that was more or less the same, wasn't any darker. I'm going to test again this afternoon at 4:00pm rather than 3:00pm, see if that makes any difference. 

Silver - I hope it was a real line and it's just hiding until tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Ex, you haven't had a temp increase yet so you haven't O'ed ...may just be a late ovulation this month?


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I hope so hun, I'm on CD18 of a 28 day cycle, that means this cycle is going to be long doesn't it? :wacko:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thank you Alandsa...the more followers the better...I appreciate it!! :)

Hang in there Ex...it will happen soon!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Thank you hun, I hope so! :D


----------



## lilblossom

I don't really know, I have heard there are times you just don't ovulate for what ever reason...or things cause ovulation to be late. I would google it and see what comes up or ask your doctor.


----------



## mellywelly

Ex are you still taking epo? Im sure ive read that it delayed some people's o.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I'll have a look on Google and see what I can find. 

Melly - I stopped taking EPO a few days ago hun just incase I had O'd but missed it etc.


----------



## lynneywings

Ex - Before I had my miscarriage I ovulated day 12, after miscarriage it was day 22 grrr. Have you tried the clearblue fertility monitor? I conceived first month with it but obviously had a miscarriage, it gives you 5 or 6 fertile days. Have started to use it again this month so will see what happens, fingers crossed. Just thought I would mention I ovulated a lot later after the miscarriage, thought I was not going to at all x


----------



## CherylC3

hey im hoping to O between this weekend and next i nomally O at CD11 but im on 12 the nw so hoping il get my +opk by next wkend i also hav the clearblue fertility monitor but im saving that for when i know roughly when i O cos its so exspensive ...so im just using my amazon cheapies...xxx


----------



## silverlizard

Well, I tested again this afternoon (you didn't really think I'd actually manage to wait til tomorrow, did you? XD) and... Could you guys have a look at this?

https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o596/silverlizards/maybesomethng.png

There's... something there, right? I think?


----------



## Excalibur

Lynney - Thank you for sharing your story with me hun. This is my second cycle after Miscarriage hun but...I think I have just got a positive or a very close to positive! I'll post pictures below! I'm using IC's but they are proper NHS one's, I did have CB Digital OPK's but I ran out :( xx 

Cheryl - Hope you O soon hun :D xx

Silver - There is definetly a second line there! I'm not sure wether it's too close to the other line or not but each test is different..looks promising though! :thumbup: 

My OPK's! :happydance: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_161147.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_161128.jpg


----------



## silverlizard

Ex - yay, those look good and positive to me! Go catch that egg!

As for my test, I *think* the line is where it's meant to be, but it also looks sort of weird and smudgy to me... still, there's something there, right? I guess we'll see tomorrow morning if it's still there...


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Well, I tested again this afternoon (you didn't really think I'd actually manage to wait til tomorrow, did you? XD) and... Could you guys have a look at this?
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o596/silverlizards/maybesomethng.png
> 
> There's... something there, right? I think?


OM FREAKIN G!!!! I for sure see something Silver!!!! I am so excited for you, for some one with (crap cant think of what it is you have...but yeah lol) you sure did catch that little egg this time by the looks of it!!!! Guess those little guys were ready and waiting haha! Hope it just continues to get darker!! Cant wait to see tomorrows, super happy for you!!

Ex sure looks like a close pos opk for you! I would think either thats a positive or the later one today or early one tomorrow may be a true pos!!! Mine never did get quiet as dark as the control either, but it did match up with what my CBFM said...so I guess the were working ok!

As for me, got an apt early tomorrow morning cause think now I have an ear infection in my right ear from the cold...this is definately the worst cold I have had in a while...argh!! I did break and do a test this morning on a internet cheapy...it was neg, but didnt really expect it to show either way on only 8dpo :/


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Yay!!!! Thank you hun, I have been waiting for this day for a while :haha:!!!! :happydance:

Yeah there is definetly something there hun, you wouldn't get a second line as dark as that if there were no HCG detected :winkwink: Good luck for tomorrow's test, looking good :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Thank you hun! :D I can't believe this day has finally arrived! :happydance: I'm so happy right now lol! :D 

Sorry to hear you have an ear infection hun, hope it clears soon :hugs: The Doctor might give you some Anti-Biotics and some eardrops?


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats to you Silver, that sure looks like a line to me!!!!! 

And yay Ex, get in the bedroom! LOL FXed that you will catch that little eggy!!!


----------



## silverlizard

Urgh... Ex's post just made me realise it could easily be a false positive, though. Because I also wasn't sure about where the line should be coming up, so I grabbed an OPK and held them together to compare where the OPK's line showed up.

And now I have remembered that you're not supposed to let HPTs touch OPKs because they can cause false positives. 

Dammit.

Going to try another one I guess. Not feeling super hopeful anymore though... :(


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you so much hun! I'm really happy! :happydance: Hopefully you will follow and O soon aswell! :happydance: :dust: xx

Silver - Omg, that made me feel so bad! That it was my post that made you not feel hopeful anymore! :( I am still feeling positive for you though, quite a dark line for a false positive! :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Urgh... Ex's post just made me realise it could easily be a false positive, though. Because I also wasn't sure about where the line should be coming up, so I grabbed an OPK and held them together to compare where the OPK's line showed up.
> 
> And now I have remembered that you're not supposed to let HPTs touch OPKs because they can cause false positives.
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> Going to try another one I guess. Not feeling super hopeful anymore though... :(


Ok then Silver.....:test:.....well once you have some pee stored up again lol!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Babydreams are you getting close to ovulating yet? By the looks of your ticker you should be right? Babydust to you and Cheryl both!!!!


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - Thank you so much hun! I'm really happy! :happydance: Hopefully you will follow and O soon aswell! :happydance: :dust: xx
> 
> Silver - Omg, that made me feel so bad! That it was my post that made you not feel hopeful anymore! :( I am still feeling positive for you though, quite a dark line for a false positive! :dust:

Hey if it's a false alarm, better to know asap, right? :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

tiptoesd101 said:


> silverlizard said:
> 
> 
> Well, I tested again this afternoon (you didn't really think I'd actually manage to wait til tomorrow, did you? XD) and... Could you guys have a look at this?
> 
> https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o596/silverlizards/maybesomethng.png
> 
> There's... something there, right? I think?
> 
> 
> OM FREAKIN G!!!! I for sure see something Silver!!!! I am so excited for you, for some one with (crap cant think of what it is you have...but yeah lol) you sure did catch that little egg this time by the looks of it!!!! Guess those little guys were ready and waiting haha! Hope it just continues to get darker!! Cant wait to see tomorrows, super happy for you!!
> 
> Ex sure looks like a close pos opk for you! I would think either thats a positive or the later one today or early one tomorrow may be a true pos!!! Mine never did get quiet as dark as the control either, but it did match up with what my CBFM said...so I guess the were working ok!
> 
> As for me, got an apt early tomorrow morning cause think now I have an ear infection in my right ear from the cold...this is definately the worst cold I have had in a while...argh!! I did break and do a test this morning on a internet cheapy...it was neg, but didnt really expect it to show either way on only 8dpo :/Click to expand...

Oh no that stinks! Ear infections are the worst. The last time I had one I was so nauseous and dizzy I couldn't walk. Hopefully you will get some antibiotics started before yours gets too bad! 

Good luck for your BFP!!


----------



## babydreams85

silverlizard said:


> Urgh... Ex's post just made me realise it could easily be a false positive, though. Because I also wasn't sure about where the line should be coming up, so I grabbed an OPK and held them together to compare where the OPK's line showed up.
> 
> And now I have remembered that you're not supposed to let HPTs touch OPKs because they can cause false positives.
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> Going to try another one I guess. Not feeling super hopeful anymore though... :(

Aww well I hope it was a real positive. HPTs are such an emotional roller coaster, I wish sometimes they were not so sensitive and you couldn't test until after you missed a period. Makes us crazy!!! Keeping my FX for you!!!


----------



## babydreams85

tiptoesd101 said:


> Babydreams are you getting close to ovulating yet? By the looks of your ticker you should be right? Babydust to you and Cheryl both!!!!

Yes I am, I was really hoping I would get a positive OPK yesterday or this morning, but not yet. The cycles before my MC I O'd on CD 12. Already past that now. I hate how our cycles are so screwed up after a loss! :growlmad:

I am just waiting (not so patiently LOL)!! :wacko:


----------



## silverlizard

Tried another one, don't see anything on it. I had only held my pee for about five minutes though so I guess... I don't know.

(In the spirit of scientific enquiry, I then got an OPK and squished them together. This has not turned the HPT positive, although it did sort of smudge the control line a bit. Which I guess proves... absolutely nothing. But hey, experiments are fun.)

[Edit: Experiment #2: I ran an HPT under the tap (so it would definitely not be positive for any valid reason), peed on an OPK, and squished them together for a bit. This has not resulted in the tap water testing positive. I guess that's somewhat encouraging, but I still won't believe I got an actual BFP unless I see one tomorrow. :(

And yes, this is a pretty weird way of passing my time. XD I have a huge stash of ICs and an enquiring mind, what can I say.]


----------



## Sprite2011

silverlizard said:


> Tried another one, don't see anything on it. I had only held my pee for about five minutes though so I guess... I don't know.
> 
> (In the spirit of scientific enquiry, I then got an OPK and squished them together. This has not turned the HPT positive, although it did sort of smudge the control line a bit. Which I guess proves... absolutely nothing. But hey, experiments are fun.)
> 
> [Edit: Experiment #2: I ran an HPT under the tap (so it would definitely not be positive for any valid reason), peed on an OPK, and squished them together for a bit. This has not resulted in the tap water testing positive. I guess that's somewhat encouraging, but I still won't believe I got an actual BFP unless I see one tomorrow. :(
> 
> And yes, this is a pretty weird way of passing my time. XD I have a huge stash of ICs and an enquiring mind, what can I say.]

No think I would be the same!!! fingers crossed for BFP tomorrow!!

I'm pretty sure that I either didn't ovulate or missed it, having v weird bleeding which I think is my period but not sure, when did it all get so difficult!!! I suppose its only 5 weeks since I mc'd and bled so much after that that can't see my uterus would have built up a good lining, seeing my GP tomorrow so going to ask what he thinks!!


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Yeah that's very true hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for a BFP tomorrow. With your second test, your urine may not have been strong enough as you only held for 5 minutes :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Silver, fx for a bfp tomorrow too! 

Ex, see we told you that you would get that + opk if you hung in there!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Very true hun. Thank you all for keeping me sane :haha: I'll test again a bit later and see what happens! :D


----------



## mellywelly

I got + opk again today, it's really rare that I test positive for 2 days. Looks like we are cycle buds again ex!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Yay for being cycle buddies! :happydance: I wish us both all the best and hope we get those BFP's!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

My latest test. I think it's positive? :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_193441.jpg


----------



## lynneywings

Ex - Definately a positive, get bding straight away lol. 

Silver - Looks like a positive to me, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow x x


----------



## lostandsad

Excalibur - it's definitely the darkest one so far - surely that means that egg is on its way down the tubes!!!! Hurray!

Silver - I don't understand how you might have corrupted it, but fingers crossed for tomorrow, x x x x

As for me I CRACKED TOO!!!!!!

Basically as soon as i got out the house and went NEAR a boots the chemist i was in there buying a first response. 

Of course it was BFN as I knew it would be. Now I can only hope AF comes quickly so I can get on with next month :(

Don't feel as bad as I did think I would, I felt kind of 'oh well onwards' about it.


----------



## Excalibur

Lynney - Thank you hun :hugs: Will be BD'ing when we go to bed :D :sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## lynneywings

babydreams85 said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Babydreams are you getting close to ovulating yet? By the looks of your ticker you should be right? Babydust to you and Cheryl both!!!!
> 
> Yes I am, I was really hoping I would get a positive OPK yesterday or this morning, but not yet. The cycles before my MC I O'd on CD 12. Already past that now. I hate how our cycles are so screwed up after a loss! :growlmad:
> 
> I am just waiting (not so patiently LOL)!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hi Babydreams, I too used to get a positive on day 12 pre miscarriage, my last cycle I ovulated day 22, I was getting sooo fed up with it all. Got af and am on day 8, will see what happens in this cycle. And yes its so annoying how are cycles are messed up after a loss. Know how you feel x


----------



## Excalibur

lostandsad - Thank you so much hun :hugs: 

Aww, sorry to hear about the BFN, you are not out though until the :witch: shows! :dust:


----------



## lynneywings

Lostandsad - SOrry to hear that, fingers crossed for some BFPs next month x x x x


----------



## B&LsMom

EX--Love the Positive OPK---FINALLY!!!! Have fun tonight :sex:

Silver--Looks promising. I tested last night again too--just to be sure I wasn't crazy or had a wacky test--two lines again and it's getting darker. Probably will skip tonight and use FMU tomorrow--I will post pics!!

Lostandsad---Sorry for the BFN :hugs: I'm glad you can have a moving forward attitude!!


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom - Hehe thank you hun, better late than never huh? :winkwink: 

Glad to hear your test was darker hun, can't wait to see pictures tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

lostandsad said:


> Excalibur - it's definitely the darkest one so far - surely that means that egg is on its way down the tubes!!!! Hurray!
> 
> Silver - I don't understand how you might have corrupted it, but fingers crossed for tomorrow, x x x x
> 
> As for me I CRACKED TOO!!!!!!
> 
> Basically as soon as i got out the house and went NEAR a boots the chemist i was in there buying a first response.
> 
> Of course it was BFN as I knew it would be. Now I can only hope AF comes quickly so I can get on with next month :(
> 
> Don't feel as bad as I did think I would, I felt kind of 'oh well onwards' about it.

Apparently if you let it touch an OPK it can cause some kind of weird chemical reaction that can result in false positives? And I think I did let it touch one. :(

Sorry to hear about your BFN... are you sure you're out? Crossing fingers for next month for you if so. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - From what I can see, your chart looks nice and high? That's a good sign isn't it? :D


----------



## silverlizard

I'm hoping so, my temp SHOT up this morning! I didn't sleep very well so I don't know if that would throw it off, but but then I often don't. (Actually I'm sort of hoping that's a sign in itself... the last two times I was pregnant, I had *terrible* insomnia the week before my bfp, like just couldn't sleep at all. Maybe I'm just seeing a pattern where there isn't one, but.... fingers very tightly crossed.)


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun, apart from my legs of course :haha: Your temps do look promising and if you are having difficulty sleeping as you did last time with your BFP's, could well be a good sign! :thumbup: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

Excalibur said:


> Silver - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun, apart from my legs of course :haha:

Haha, no don't cross those... go catch that egg! XD

Pretty sure it was a false positive. URGH. I'll give it another try tomorrow but this isn't looking good...

https://i42.tinypic.com/voxwlc.png

Does make me wonder what was going on this morning though. Maybe this brand of tests are just a bit weird and like to mess with my head.


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Hehe thank you hun :hugs: 

I think I can see a shadow of a line where the second line was on the first test? :wacko:

See what happens with FMU hun, good luck :dust: xxx


----------



## babydreams85

silverlizard said:


> Tried another one, don't see anything on it. I had only held my pee for about five minutes though so I guess... I don't know.
> 
> (In the spirit of scientific enquiry, I then got an OPK and squished them together. This has not turned the HPT positive, although it did sort of smudge the control line a bit. Which I guess proves... absolutely nothing. But hey, experiments are fun.)
> 
> [Edit: Experiment #2: I ran an HPT under the tap (so it would definitely not be positive for any valid reason), peed on an OPK, and squished them together for a bit. This has not resulted in the tap water testing positive. I guess that's somewhat encouraging, but I still won't believe I got an actual BFP unless I see one tomorrow. :(
> 
> And yes, this is a pretty weird way of passing my time. XD I have a huge stash of ICs and an enquiring mind, what can I say.]

lol love it! Sounds like me! Try to wait until tomorrow, hopefully something will show up with FMU. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> My latest test. I think it's positive? :happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_193441.jpg

Definitely 100% positive!! Good luck girl!! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

lynneywings said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Babydreams are you getting close to ovulating yet? By the looks of your ticker you should be right? Babydust to you and Cheryl both!!!!
> 
> Yes I am, I was really hoping I would get a positive OPK yesterday or this morning, but not yet. The cycles before my MC I O'd on CD 12. Already past that now. I hate how our cycles are so screwed up after a loss! :growlmad:
> 
> I am just waiting (not so patiently LOL)!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Babydreams, I too used to get a positive on day 12 pre miscarriage, my last cycle I ovulated day 22, I was getting sooo fed up with it all. Got af and am on day 8, will see what happens in this cycle. And yes its so annoying how are cycles are messed up after a loss. Know how you feel xClick to expand...

Thanks Lynney, hopefully both of our cycles will regulate soon! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you so much hun :hugs::happydance: xxx


----------



## babydreams85

blakesmom said:


> EX--Love the Positive OPK---FINALLY!!!! Have fun tonight :sex:
> 
> Silver--Looks promising. I tested last night again too--just to be sure I wasn't crazy or had a wacky test--two lines again and it's getting darker. Probably will skip tonight and use FMU tomorrow--I will post pics!!
> 
> Lostandsad---Sorry for the BFN :hugs: I'm glad you can have a moving forward attitude!!

Yay! Big congrats! Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## babydreams85

silverlizard said:


> I'm hoping so, my temp SHOT up this morning! I didn't sleep very well so I don't know if that would throw it off, but but then I often don't. (Actually I'm sort of hoping that's a sign in itself... the last two times I was pregnant, I had *terrible* insomnia the week before my bfp, like just couldn't sleep at all. Maybe I'm just seeing a pattern where there isn't one, but.... fingers very tightly crossed.)

It definitely could be a sign! And temps way up is definitely a positive thing! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## lostandsad

Silver - when i had my BFP i did five First Response tests on the Sunday/Monday. The Tuesday I went to the Nurse and she did one of those strip tests like the one in ur pic, and it came up negative! The next day - ie 3 days after my FR test showed positive, i went back to the nurse, and by then it showed positive. 

Maybe go get a first response? I know they're pricey but they are more sensitive and it's worth the investment if your a bit more sure than usual that there might be hope!

By same token, understand you don't want to raise hopes. It's an emotional rollercoaster :( :( :(

I'm feeling a bit more sad about my BFN now I'm home and not out and about any more.


----------



## CherylC3

Silver fingers x for u 
Ex gd luck getting ur +opk
im on cd14 thot it was 12 still neg opks its been 2 weeks since my mc and i week the bleeding stopped but tonight ive had some spotting and a clotty thing... is this my AF before ive ovulate??? this has totally confused me...x


----------



## Sprite2011

CherylC3 said:


> Silver fingers x for u
> Ex gd luck getting ur +opk
> im on cd14 thot it was 12 still neg opks its been 2 weeks since my mc and i week the bleeding stopped but tonight ive had some spotting and a clotty thing... is this my AF before ive ovulate??? this has totally confused me...x

Cheryl- thats kind of whats happening to me, its been 5 weeks since mmc and think i missed ovulation or just didn't happen!! Just think for me this bleeding is AF as been going on for few days! 
Hope you ovulate soon and catch that eggy, i'm holding out for next month, just want to know i can ovulate again!-been doing OPKs but think maybe started too late after mc:dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - I got my +OPK :hugs: I don't think that will be your AF so soon? :wacko:


----------



## Raf26

Ex that's great u finally got the pos opk, I seem to ovulate late every second cycle like on cd 20 and it's still the same after the miscarriage.. Hopefully this will be out month!

Alandsa thanks for the welcome I'm only 8dpo today so not testing until at least 12dpo cos I can't bear to see a bfn!!


----------



## silverlizard

lostandsad said:


> Silver - when i had my BFP i did five First Response tests on the Sunday/Monday. The Tuesday I went to the Nurse and she did one of those strip tests like the one in ur pic, and it came up negative! The next day - ie 3 days after my FR test showed positive, i went back to the nurse, and by then it showed positive.
> 
> Maybe go get a first response? I know they're pricey but they are more sensitive and it's worth the investment if your a bit more sure than usual that there might be hope!
> 
> By same token, understand you don't want to raise hopes. It's an emotional rollercoaster :( :( :(
> 
> I'm feeling a bit more sad about my BFN now I'm home and not out and about any more.

Heh... I'm not that sure at all anymore. Two 'weird' tests and two negative ones just don't seem great... :( If AF hasn't shown by Sunday I think I will get one though.

Sorry you're feeling down... look after yourself. :hugs: We'll get that BFP next month!


----------



## CherylC3

Sprite2011 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Silver fingers x for u
> Ex gd luck getting ur +opk
> im on cd14 thot it was 12 still neg opks its been 2 weeks since my mc and i week the bleeding stopped but tonight ive had some spotting and a clotty thing... is this my AF before ive ovulate??? this has totally confused me...x
> 
> Cheryl- thats kind of whats happening to me, its been 5 weeks since mmc and think i missed ovulation or just didn't happen!! Just think for me this bleeding is AF as been going on for few days!
> Hope you ovulate soon and catch that eggy, i'm holding out for next month, just want to know i can ovulate again!-been doing OPKs but think maybe started too late after mc:dohh:Click to expand...

Hey i started opks on monday and all been negetive im hoping this is a o bleed but either way if it is af at least il be back on track with a proper cycle fingers x for us getting a bfp the nxt cpl months...:thumbup:

Ex thts so good get down to business now and fingers x you will get ur bfp...x


----------



## Excalibur

Raf - Thank you hun. It made my day seeing that +OPK! :happydance: Fingers crossed it's our month hun! Sending lot's of :dust: xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Well ladies just got my smiley face! :thumbup: Usually I ovulate the same night (12 hrs after) my first pos OPK or at the latest the next morning. Since I didn't get this positive until tonight (my OPK this morning was neg), I am thinking I will probably O tomorrow. I am nervous and excited. Here goes nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

Yay for smiley faces - good luck!


----------



## lostandsad

silver that site you linked to is amazing!!! it's explaining things to me i have never understood!!!

https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#35


----------



## B&LsMom

babydreams85 said:


> Well ladies just got my smiley face! :thumbup: Usually I ovulate the same night (12 hrs after) my first pos OPK or at the latest the next morning. Since I didn't get this positive until tonight (my OPK this morning was neg), I am thinking I will probably O tomorrow. I am nervous and excited. Here goes nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

GET THAT EGGY GIRL!!!! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

On no, in having a freaky cycle. My normal one day of + opk has now been going on for 3 days??? But my cervix still feels really low, and my temp isn't high, took it thus morning and still 97.4, thought that was low do I took it again and got the same. Fell back to sleep and took it again about 20 mins later, and went up to 97.7, which do I go for? The first one?


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Yay for Positive OPK! :happydance: Go and catch that egg!! :dust: :D

Melly - I think you should log the first temp you take when you wake up, the one after 20 minutes, you haven't had enough sleep, if that makes sense? :wacko: Sorry to hear your having a weird cycle, the things MC do to our bodies huh? :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

Today's test is negative and my temp has dropped.

Feeling pretty down actually.


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Today's test is negative and my temp has dropped.
> 
> Feeling pretty down actually.

Awww Silver, I'm sorry! I am still hoping for you! Your not out yet, not till af shows!! I dont feel too good about this month either!:flower:

Ex did you have another pos test today? Hope you had some nice "together" time yesterday lol!

Melly, so sorry this cycle has been so confusing! You think the tests are accurate? Maybe your just really gonna be super fertile this one!!

AFM: doc apt went well, no ear infection...so most likely blocked and swollen tube from my ear to my throat....new allergy meds for ev day, and one to help with the swelling and blockage. Hope they start working soon!! Did another test this morning, and was still neg... no new symptoms, just still the sore bbs but cant tell if the nips are more sensitive or not. Temp when back to normal this morning, thinkin the elevation was from being so sick. I did throw up/ dry heave (sorry tmi) this morning a few times, but guessing that was cause all my phlem in my throat from waking was making me gag....ugh!!!:-(


----------



## lostandsad

Melly - can you just BD as much as possible to cover all eventualities? am still new to all this, so can't be of much help, but that is my strategy: BD! (not actually working tho so you may want to entirely ignore me lol)

Silver...so sorry :( :( That is the most harrowing thing, to have had that positive -and that moment of hope and joy - only to have it taken away. Am really thinking of you at this time :( (and also still hoping on ur behalf that it will come good.)

Does anyone know if it's actually true though that we're 'not out' until AF shows?

I keep doing the maths and it just seems so unlikely/impossible that I'm pregnant. I hate false hope. I hate it. I don't want to exist in false hope waiting for my period , i know i'm going to have to do another test tomorrow or sunday, even though i know it will be negative :( :(

Ov smiley face: 8th march
BD'd for the previous day and every other day around OV smily face

It is now 23rd March...

if i was preg i would get a BFP by now right???

I tested yesterday and got a BFBFN (bigger fatter big fat negative). Also I have no preggo symptoms and am feeling cranky and full of rage like a pre-menstrual beeyatch.


----------



## lilblossom

Silver, hang in there, your temp isn't to your pre ovulation temps so I wouldn't get discouraged...there is still time for that second line to appear this month.


----------



## silverlizard

lilblossom said:


> Silver, hang in there, your temp isn't to your pre ovulation temps so I wouldn't get discouraged...there is still time for that second line to appear this month.

I don't know what to make of my temp actually. I woke up after 4/5 hours and took it and it had dropped, went back to sleep, took it when I woke up again and it was high again (98.3) so I'm not sure which to count. Pretty sure my insomnia is really messing with the whole temping thing.

Test was a really clear negative though. I guess I was just hoping... I know the second test yesterday was "contaminated" so I can't count it, but that first one yesterday morning had a line and I did the test right and it was pink. Super faint but pink. Ugh, I guess maybe the test was just faulty? I feel like I don't trust these ones now... I might get a FRER or Superdrug one on the off-chance that AF doesn't show up on Sunday. Thinking she will though.

(Edit: ... and I now have a yeast infection. How nice. Which is messing with my head even more actually, because I got one just before my BFP last time (and it wouldn't go away for *ages*). Also, they are horrible. URGH. Don't want to take the pills to clear it up either just in case there's still a chance...)

lostandsad: I've heard of people not getting positive tests until they're like 5 or even 6 weeks along, so I would say you're not *definitely* out until AF shows....I know what you mean about feeling like your chances are slipping away, though. :hugs:

Also, tiptoes, just remembered you asked a few pages back what the condition is that I have, and I never answered you - it's PCOS. Been taking metformin though for it and it seems like it's keeping it under control pretty well.


----------



## B&LsMom

As promised:
 



Attached Files:







CSC_0144.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0138.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MackMomma8

:wohoo: Blakesmom!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sprite2011

blakesmom said:


> As promised:

Fantastic!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Yey those lines are def getting stronger!!! 

Well did another opk after work, thought surely it must be - by now, but it's still fairly strong, not sure if it's still + or started to fade. Will post a pic later when on computer, can't remember how to do it from my phone?


----------



## tiptoesd101

Whoohoo Blakesmom!!!! That is awesome! Congrats!:yipee:


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Really sorry to hear about the BFN hun. You are not out until the witch arrives though! :hugs: 

Tiptoes - I didn't test today hun, I didn't think I would bother seeing as I got my positive yesterday and how much I have been stressing over those OPK's this month! Lol. Glad to hear your Doctors appointment went well hun. Sorry to hear about the BFN and that you haven't been well, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Blakesmom - Woohoo!!!! :yipee: Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :happydance: :dust:

Melly - Hopefully your OPK has started to fade then you are definetly in the 2WW! :D I think you have to go to "Go Advanced" to submit photo's from your phone.


----------



## mellywelly

this was from tonight at about 5pm. Getting fed up now, release the eggy already!!!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/day3.jpg

not sure if is slightly faded or not from this morning, but its still pretty strong.


----------



## MackMomma8

mellywelly said:


> this was from tonight at about 5pm. Getting fed up now, release the eggy already!!!
> 
> 
> not sure if is slightly faded or not from this morning, but its still pretty strong.

Where's the pic from this morning? That's so close, I'd almost call it positive, but I want to see the morning one first...


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - It looks like it could be fading to me but then again, I haven't seen your other OPK. I might do another test later? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

the one from this morning has dried and I didn't take a pic this morning


----------



## mellywelly

think I will do another later tonight and see what its like:shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I don't think that is a Positive hun, doesn't look like it from the picture anyway, might look different from your perspective?


----------



## mellywelly

I could be wrong ex, but I think your temp might shoot up tomorrow!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Thank you hun. I think you might be right to be honest! :D :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

thats about as dark as mine get, my norm would be to get that in the afternoon, and the next day it will be really faint again. Weird! Think I might be struggling to release the egg?:shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hmm...do you chart? I would try another one later like you said and see what that one looks like compared to your last one?


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Yey those lines are def getting stronger!!!
> 
> Well did another opk after work, thought surely it must be - by now, but it's still fairly strong, not sure if it's still + or started to fade. Will post a pic later when on computer, can't remember how to do it from my phone?

Melly, you know, mine did that right after my MC (last cycle). I had a positive OPK for 4 days, when I had NEVER had one for more than 2 days in a row before the MC. Have no idea what it means? There's definitely a possibility though that you have already ovulated. FF says that most women ovulate 12-24 hours after the FIRST positive OPK, regardless of how many days it stays positive after that point. Unless you are temping and it hasn't risen?


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> thats about as dark as mine get, my norm would be to get that in the afternoon, and the next day it will be really faint again. Weird! Think I might be struggling to release the egg?:shrug:

Ok I looked at your chart. I know generally the temp rise would be more significant, but I guess it IS possibly that you O'd on Wednesday. I wonder what FF will do if you get another temp as high or higher than it was the last two days for you. It may put a coverline up tomorrow? Just a thought. Hope your cycle figures out something soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

my temp will shoot up tomorrow, but thats because I have a lovely bottle of vino chilling in the fridge:wine:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hope you enjoy your Vino hun :D :wine:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> my temp will shoot up tomorrow, but thats because I have a lovely bottle of vino chilling in the fridge:wine:

Does that seriously affect it? I am enjoying a glass of :wine: right now! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Btw I finally added my chart on here, I THINK I got it working right :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Hope you enjoy your :wine: aswell hun :D 

Yay for uploading your chart! It works fine! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - Hope you enjoy your :wine: aswell hun :D
> 
> Yay for uploading your chart! It works fine! :happydance:

Just looked at yours...your temp was still down this AM so do you think you may be Oing today?


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I sure do, hoping for a temp rise in the morning :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

blakesmom said:


> As promised:

Oh wow, just now seeing this!! BIG BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!! :yipee::hug::wohoo: Beautiful :bfp:!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - I sure do, hoping for a temp rise in the morning :thumbup: :happydance:

Yay!!! :happydance: I think I am as well today, so looks like we are cycle buddies! Hope we both see a big rise in the morning!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Yay!!!! :happydance: Cycle buddies! :yipee: Fingers crossed we both see a temp rise in the morning hun! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Ow ow ow got cramps. Did another opk and hardly anything on it now! Dh said he's a bit tired, should we not bother bd' ing tonight? Erm no you will lol!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hope your cramps ease soon hun. Yay! That means you will O soon! :happydance: 2WW here we come!!!!! Haha you tell him girl! :haha: Catch that egg! :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Ex after me telling u not to worry about not o im worrying about incase i dont o this cycle still definate neg on my opks im on cd15...:(


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Aww hun, I'm telling you not to worry now :haha: I didn't get a +OPK until CD18! Which was yesterday! :happydance: It will come when it's ready hun, just like mine did! Hang in there chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sprite2011

CherylC3 said:


> Ex after me telling u not to worry about not o im worrying about incase i dont o this cycle still definate neg on my opks im on cd15...:(

Hang on in there am sending you :dust:
I am pretty sure didn't ovulate the last cycle and after speaking to my gp today he assured me that this often happens for the first cycle post mc so am just keeping keeping my fingers crossed for this one!

keep POAS!!! :hug:


----------



## CherylC3

thanks ex and sprite i just want to o or get my af so i know whats happening with my body.... my life was easier b4 all this ttc and everyone around me seems to fall pregnant so quickly with no worries...xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - You're welcome hun. Ugh..I know the feeling! Quite a few of my friends are expecting and a few have already given birth, one is due anytime now and another one gave birth last week! It will be your turn soon hun! :hugs: xxx


----------



## silverlizard

Melly, that test looks like mine tend to look *right* before they go positive. As in a couple of hours before. Maybe your surge is just a really brief one or happens at night-time or something odd? Cramps are a good sign too... Anyway, good luck and enjoy your vino!

Cheryl - I O'd on day 16/17 this month so maybe you're getting close now... fingers crossed.

Blakesmom, those are lovely lines, congrats!


----------



## Sprite2011

Cheryl and Ex know what you mean- lots of my friends have announced their pregnancies since my mc- one is even having twins and another is due 2 days after I would have been!! keep telling myself that I prob am just more aware of others being pregnant!

Cheryl- I just want my cycle to get back to normal this AF is so weird not even sure it is it but gp says it most likely is! :shrug:

:thumbup: hope you both ov soon!


----------



## mellywelly

I think I do tend to o at night. 

Silver, will you test again in the morning, lol daft question!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Yeah I definetly think we notice it more when TTC'ing ourselves! See nothing but baby bumps everywhere these days! :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

aw fingers crossed il be testing tomoro and :sex: the next 2 nights just dont want to miss it my hubby was banging on about how we should do it 2 days b4 ovulate so we have a girl.... hes crazy reading stuff in books i said i dont care what we hav as long as we get our sticky bean this time...x


----------



## mellywelly

lol my dh is desperate for a girl too.


----------



## silverlizard

mellywelly said:


> I think I do tend to o at night.
> 
> Silver, will you test again in the morning, lol daft question!

of course I will... I'll pee on things constantly until I get an answer one way or the other! ;)

Though.... I was so down about today's result that I'm actually tempted to just leave it now and get a digi on Sunday if AF doesn't show. Realistically though, that probably won't happen XD


----------



## silverlizard

As predicted, I peed on things. XD

Latest instalment in the "let's mess with Silver's head" saga: BFN on Tesco test (25miu), world's FAINTEST faint line on an IC (10miu). I'd say it was an evap except it came up within five minutes. Could only really see it by squinting. Tried another in case it was a fluke and got the same result. 

I don't know what to think anymore. Temp was low when I took it after three hours sleep (though still above the coverline), back up after a few more hours, SUPER HIGH when I took it when I finally got up. Not sure which of those to count as the 'real' one (I've used the middle one on my chart). Still have terrible thrush, which is a pregnancy symptom for me. 

Think I'll almost be glad if AF comes just so I know one way or the other. =/ Obviously I'd prefer the other option but this is all just weird. Starting to think about icky things like chemicals or something, I don't even know anymore.


----------



## mellywelly

Even though its super faint, there must be still hope then?
I've not used a tesco one, so don't know how good they are? I used an asda one for the 1st time last cycle and didn't expect much from it, I got a mid strength line after I had started bleeding and then had blood tested just a few hours later and hcg was only 12 so it picked it up very well. If you are passing an asda, maybe try them next? 
Still keeping my FX for you!


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> As predicted, I peed on things. XD
> 
> Latest instalment in the "let's mess with Silver's head" saga: BFN on Tesco test (25miu), world's FAINTEST faint line on an IC (10miu). I'd say it was an evap except it came up within five minutes. Could only really see it by squinting. Tried another in case it was a fluke and got the same result.
> 
> I don't know what to think anymore. Temp was low when I took it after three hours sleep (though still above the coverline), back up after a few more hours, SUPER HIGH when I took it when I finally got up. Not sure which of those to count as the 'real' one (I've used the middle one on my chart). Still have terrible thrush, which is a pregnancy symptom for me.
> 
> Think I'll almost be glad if AF comes just so I know one way or the other. =/ Obviously I'd prefer the other option but this is all just weird. Starting to think about icky things like chemicals or something, I don't even know anymore.

Silver, are you going to do another test with a 10miu later today? I would be very confused as well! When does af normally make her appearance? Can you try the topical option for your yeast infection? I had a really bad one a few wks into my mc pregnancy too, tried the 5 day vaginal treatment the doc gave me but it didnt work, I ended up having to take the pill.... :(.

I cracked this morning and did another test on my 10miu as well, and nothing...also cracked and used an frer with the same result. I know I have a few more days, ff shows my predicted af days as 29th/30th, but I am thinking prob 26th-28th is more accurate...guess we will find out. I dont really feel pregnant, still just run down from my cold, and bbs are still a little sore...not too sure if I have good thoughts about this cycle... :/


----------



## silverlizard

AF is due tomorrow or Monday (not 100% sure when I ovulated, so I'm either 12 or 13dpo today and I usually have a pretty regular 2 week luteal phase).

I've got some Canesten cream for the yeast infection... if AF shows up and it hasn't cleared up or returns, I'll take the pill since that's supposed to be pretty good. It's just... I don't know, it's odd because thrush was basically my first pregnancy symptom last time, and though I am somewhat prone to it, I don't usually get it for no reason at all. But those lines were SO FAINT, like seriously "have to squint to see them" at 13dpo, on such a sensitive test... I don't know what's going on in my body right now, but I don't feel very hopeful. :(

Urgh, I feel like I'm being such a drama queen running around on here babbling about my inconclusive tests and stuff. Just... really confused.

Sorry about your BFN, tiptoes... fingers crossed it turns positive. If you're only 10dpo it could easily just be too early.

Melly, I got my last bfp on a Tesco test at 15dpo... it was actually quite faint, but definitely visible. So I guess they do work, at least! Might pick up an Asda one for next time if I get chance though :)


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> AF is due tomorrow or Monday (not 100% sure when I ovulated, so I'm either 12 or 13dpo today and I usually have a pretty regular 2 week luteal phase).
> 
> I've got some Canesten cream for the yeast infection... if AF shows up and it hasn't cleared up or returns, I'll take the pill since that's supposed to be pretty good. It's just... I don't know, it's odd because thrush was basically my first pregnancy symptom last time, and though I am somewhat prone to it, I don't usually get it for no reason at all. But those lines were SO FAINT, like seriously "have to squint to see them" at 13dpo, on such a sensitive test... I don't know what's going on in my body right now, but I don't feel very hopeful. :(
> 
> Urgh, I feel like I'm being such a drama queen running around on here babbling about my inconclusive tests and stuff. Just... really confused.
> 
> Sorry about your BFN, tiptoes... fingers crossed it turns positive. If you're only 10dpo it could easily just be too early.
> 
> Melly, I got my last bfp on a Tesco test at 15dpo... it was actually quite faint, but definitely visible. So I guess they do work, at least! Might pick up an Asda one for next time if I get chance though :)

I am prone to them too, so I wasnt surprised it was so determined to stick around last time...horrible though! I seemed to avoid getting them just barely, with my dd, my first pregnancy....so who knows what will happen this next time... I do hope you get some relief soon! 

Thats my thought with these 10 miu tests too, shouldnt it show "something" by now? I get those shadow lines, like where you can see where the real line should go, but there is no color to them... I really hope af stays away and those lines just get darker for you!! Can you get bloodwork done anywhere?


----------



## silverlizard

Yeah, I'm not sure it wasn't a "shadow line", either... could have been. I tried looking at an unused test just to see if I was actually just seeing the test strip, but it didn't look the same... I don't know. I don't think this is happening this month, anyway - I guess I'm just having vague morbid thoughts about whether there could've been a super brief chemical pregnancy or something. =/ Who knows.


----------



## lostandsad

I cracked too!!! So annoyed with myself because FR tests are 11.99 for two and i KNEW it would be BFN , it's such a waste of money.

Silver - sorry to hear of all this, jeez it's so stressful. Why can't there just be a test which says either 'Give up' or 'Keep hoping' , that would be better. I might try and invent one and go on Dragon's Den.

It's the not knowing which is worse. If my AF would just arrive already then I could start planning for NEXT month and that would give me something else to think about. As it is, I'm just in an annoying limbo of no-hope-but-can't-stop-hoping.

I've decided to get myself some nice COFFEE and to dye my hair, two things I definitely wouldn't do if i was preggo. This way I acknowledge that I know I am not, and hopefully that will make AF come and I can get on with next month.

Problem for me is cos I don't live with OH at the moment, I need to plan when I'm going to OV to be with him, and that's quite hard to do. I keep worrying i will miss my next egg :( 

Hope you get answers one way or another soon. And if the worse is true, at least we can be buddies for next month - and i tell you - I've got a good feeling about next month. I think for me next month is *the one*!


----------



## mellywelly

todays https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/day4.jpg

yesterdays
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/day3.jpg
definitely fading right?


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - As Melly said, if you have got a faint line, there must definetly still be hope! You are not out until the witch shows! :hugs: 

Tiptoes - Sorry to hear about your BFN hun, there is still time though. :dust: 

Lostandsad - Sorry to hear about your BFN hun. Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Your OPK's are definetly fading hun! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

did you do another opk ex, your temp is still quite low?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - No I haven't done anymore OPK's hun. Should my temp be higher? My stats are red for some reason, AF isn't due until 2nd April, well it wasn't, but I O'd late so it should be later shouldn't it? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

You should expect a clear shift in temp after O, or so I believe, but I'm still a novice myself :shrug:

If you have a nosey at other peoples charts, you should see what I mean. I was thinking yours would be high end of 90's today before I logged on to look. Did you stop the opks as soon as you got your 1st +?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - My temp did rise a little, I thought that also was classed as O had already occured? 

Yeah I stopped doing OPK's as soon as I got my Positive hun :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

Anyone heard from Alandsa, not seen her on in a few days? 
Just looked at your chart, hope everything is ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I have heard from Alandsa hun, she's ok, just worrying at the moment as she's had some brown tinged CM, told her not to worry too much, I know it's easier said than done but it won't help the situation anymore. She still has strong pregnancy symptoms so all is good. She's also got a scan on Monday. 

You looked at my chart hun or Alandsa's? xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Both, but I meant Alandsa's, noticed some stars which I thought meant spotting. Hopefully all will be ok, maybe she has had sex? That can cause brown spotting.


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah she has had some spotting hun but I think all will be ok. Keeping everything crossed for her. It's awful, I bet it's so hard to keep strong and positive after a loss. :(


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Silver, I am dying to see a test...good luck girl!! :)
Tiptoes, still time..

Melly, glad to see fading OPKs!!


----------



## babydreams85

Oh no I hope all is well with Alandsa. The spotting can be normal I think. Keeping my FX that her little bean is ok and that she will have good results with the scan Mon!! 

Ex I was thinking your temp would be higher, but I have seen charts where they only rose a little. I think the key is having three higher temps in a row, and then FF will say you ovulated the day BEFORE your first temp rise (so in that case it will be yesterday-Friday for you). 

Melly your OPK does look lighter today, but I'm not sure if that's still considered positive or not? 

Silver, I hate those ICs lol. I will tell you though that when I got my first BFP back in December I had the same thing happen on 9DPO and the morning of 10DPO. By that afternoon (on 10DPO), I had a positive digi and FRER. So you very well COULD be pregnant. Keep POAS girl!!! :hugs:

Tiptoes and lots I am still keeping FX for your BFPs!! As everyone else has said, you're not out until that :witch: rears her ugly face! lol

Cheryl our bodies are definitely very messed up after a MC, so I wouldn't worry too much about not Oing yet. You may not this cycle or it may just be very late. My MC was at 10 weeks and that cycle afterwards I didn't O until CD 22. Keep your head up, your body will get back to normal soon and you will catch that eggy!!! :hugs:

As for me, I *guess* I had a temp rise this morning? I changed my status to confused because that's what I am LOL. I had a neg OPK Thurs morning, pos OPK Thurs evening. Another pos OPK yesterday (Fri) afternoon, and a neg OPK this morning. These are Clearblue digi OPKs so I am assuming I can trust them, but it was a bit of a short surge. I was also hoping my temp would go up a bit more than it did this morning. Also kind of worried that my wine last night had an effect on it...until Melly mentioned it I had no idea that drinking could change the BBT. However, I looked back on my chart and I did drink last Saturday and had NO change in my temp on Sunday morning, in fact it was the exact same temp as Sat morning. So, like I said....CONFUSED!!! LOL 

I suppose I should just wait and see if my temps stay as high or higher than they were this morning for the next few days, and if so I guess I can say I O'd yesterday. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

I'm not sure if alcohol effects everyone's temps, but I know it does mine. I was so hot when I woke this morning, so not sure ifs its eggy or wine, but knew my temp was high. Todays opk is still dark isnt it? very strange! I think your surge length is normal, or thats mine normally are.


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hun. I think it depends, everyone is different, some people have a huge temp rise and some only have a little temp rise. It's quite a big jump in my temp though don't you think? I guess I'll just have to see if my temps stay high or not, I am certain I have already O'd though but we'll see.

Sorry to hear you are confused lol, I would say you can definetly trust Clear Blue Digi's, one of the best brands out there :thumbup: 

Hopefully your temps will stay high and confirm Ov too, bring on the 2WW :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> I'm not sure if alcohol effects everyone's temps, but I know it does mine. I was so hot when I woke this morning, so not sure ifs its eggy or wine, but knew my temp was high. Todays opk is still dark isnt it? very strange! I think your surge length is normal, or thats mine normally are.

Last month mine was so long, but then again it was the cycle after my MC. Maybe my temps are not changed by alcohol...and like you said everyone is different. I am thinking the only way I will know is to just wait and see what my temps do tomorrow and Monday. :shrug:

Yes your OPK still looks pretty dark, it's hard to say if that's considered negative or positive, but I DO definitely see a change in it from yesterday. That must mean that the surge is fading, right? I googled it and the only thing I am seeing is that it can be normal, especially after a loss. Everything seems to say that you would ovulate around 24 hours after your last positive OPK, regardless of how long the LH surge continues. I also saw that with a long LH surge you are more likely to release multiple eggs. There is a higher incidence of twins for the longer ones! LOL


----------



## silverlizard

jacksonsmommy, I didn't take a picture... It was sort of comparable to the top one on this picture, maybe. I mean, we are talking THAT faint.

I don't know, I just... I'm kind of feeling disheartened. I'm just going to assume I'm not pregnant until/unless I see a really clear line saying otherwise. I'm either 12 or 13dpo now, so you'd really think something would be showing up if it was there. Maybe there was a really brief chemical pregnancy for about five minutes and it caused a little rush of hormones, or maybe my body just likes to mess with me.

babydreams, thanks... I guess it could still happen, but I'm losing hope. My other BFPs both only happened *after* my period was late though, and my last one was still quite faint at 15dpo, so who knows (then again I didn't test early with those ones... and neither of them stuck. =/).

Melly, those tests look like they're fading to me - good luck!

Keeping everything crossed for Alandsa... I think I've heard that brown spotting can be fairly normal, it's red that you really have to worry about?

lostandsad, still holding out hope for you... but like you say, if we're not lucky, cycle buddies next month? :) AF should be due tomorrow for me so maybe I'll be back at CD1 again then and ready to start round three.


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - Thank you hun. I think it depends, everyone is different, some people have a huge temp rise and some only have a little temp rise. It's quite a big jump in my temp though don't you think? I guess I'll just have to see if my temps stay high or not, I am certain I have already O'd though but we'll see.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are confused lol, I would say you can definetly trust Clear Blue Digi's, one of the best brands out there :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully your temps will stay high and confirm Ov too, bring on the 2WW :dust:

Thanks Ex! I hope so too! I was messing around with the FF charts and used the feature where you can compare charts to your own. It looks like some women do have very small rises in temps and FF still confirmed their ovulation if the temps stayed up after that point. So I think you're right, everybody is different and some can just have a small jump while others have a big one. I think I am trying to compare everything to my other cycles and I don't think I can do that--because of the MC. Everything is going to be different and I can't even rely on my own body...ughhhhh :growlmad::wacko: So frustrating!! Guess I need to just try and stop worrying and let it go...easier said that done right???? :nope:


----------



## babydreams85

silverlizard said:


> jacksonsmommy, I didn't take a picture... It was sort of comparable to the top one on this picture, maybe. I mean, we are talking THAT faint.
> 
> I don't know, I just... I'm kind of feeling disheartened. I'm just going to assume I'm not pregnant until/unless I see a really clear line saying otherwise. I'm either 12 or 13dpo now, so you'd really think something would be showing up if it was there. Maybe there was a really brief chemical pregnancy for about five minutes and it caused a little rush of hormones, or maybe my body just likes to mess with me.
> 
> babydreams, thanks... I guess it could still happen, but I'm losing hope. My other BFPs both only happened *after* my period was late though, and my last one was still quite faint at 15dpo, so who knows (then again I didn't test early with those ones... and neither of them stuck. =/).
> 
> Melly, those tests look like they're fading to me - good luck!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for Alandsa... I think I've heard that brown spotting can be fairly normal, it's red that you really have to worry about?
> 
> lostandsad, still holding out hope for you... but like you say, if we're not lucky, cycle buddies next month? :) AF should be due tomorrow for me so maybe I'll be back at CD1 again then and ready to start round three.

I completely understand what you are feeling right now, I have been through it many times. :cry: Such an emotional rollercoaster! At least you should only have to wait one more day to find out though, right? Also if you didn't get your BFPs until later with your other pregnancies, then what you are seeing on your ICs COULD be the start of another BFP. I don't think you had a chemical that early and that brief. If you're not PG it must just be an indent line on your ICs. Waiting just sucks, doesn't it????? Hang in there and I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - There is still a chance hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust: 

Babydreams - You're welcome hun. No, it won't be the same hun as you had a MC, I don't think so anyway? The best thing you can do is try to relax and just enjoy the 2WW, yeah it sure is easier said than done but stressing and worrying won't get you any further :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

It's just really annoying me that I have a yeast infection, haha. If I'm not pregnant, that's just _unfair_! Not to mention the weird pink line on Thursday. Ah well, there's next month.


----------



## PreshFest

I just got a pos opk for the first time! What does it mean exactly? I think I remember hearing I should O within 12-36 hrs....??


----------



## Excalibur

PreshFest said:


> I just got a pos opk for the first time! What does it mean exactly? I think I remember hearing I should O within 12-36 hrs....??

Yay! That is exactly what it means! :happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

Yep, you're about to O... go catch that egg!


----------



## babydreams85

PreshFest said:


> I just got a pos opk for the first time! What does it mean exactly? I think I remember hearing I should O within 12-36 hrs....??

Good luck catching that eggy!!! FXed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Yay Presh go have some fun and catch that little egg!!!

Babydreams and Ex are you both officially in the tww now? Or still may be Oing? Lots of babydust to you!! 

Silver, if you didnt get your other BFPs till after af was late, at 15dpo did you say? Then maybe they are just having trouble picking up the hcg.... Do you think you may just implant late?


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - I think I'm officially in the 2WW now, won't know for definite though until I get cross hairs on my chart. Temp rose this morning though so I think I am :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Tiptoes, I am the same as Ex. I am 90% sure I'm in the 2WW now. My temp did rise this morning and OPK is neg now on my ClearBlue digi. I'm also having the hip pain and abdominal pinches just like I do around and after O. So I'm thinking this is 1DPO, just waiting on 2 more high temps to confirm it!


----------



## Sprite2011

PreshFest said:


> I just got a pos opk for the first time! What does it mean exactly? I think I remember hearing I should O within 12-36 hrs....??

Go go catch the eggy!!! :happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Silver, yes it can be tough to see faint lines, waiting, etc...there is still time though so FX!! Like you said if not, try again in two weeks!!! :)

Good luck babydreams...catch that egg!!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Good Luck in the 2WW ladies, and catching that eggy PreshFest!!!!! :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

tiptoesd101 said:


> Yay Presh go have some fun and catch that little egg!!!
> 
> Babydreams and Ex are you both officially in the tww now? Or still may be Oing? Lots of babydust to you!!
> 
> Silver, if you didnt get your other BFPs till after af was late, at 15dpo did you say? Then maybe they are just having trouble picking up the hcg.... Do you think you may just implant late?

Could be anything, honestly... last time I had a fairly faint line at 15dpo and then a stronger one at 16dpo (still not super dark but definitely clearly visible). I hadn't tested in the few days right beforehand that time, though... I was sure I wasn't pregnant so I didn't bother! I still think I'm likely just out this month but we'll see if AF shows tomorrow I guess...


----------



## mellywelly

Did another opk, def a LOT fainter, I'm in the 2ww at laaaaaaaassstttt!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

aw i want to o and be in the 2ww with all u ladies :( thanks baby dreams im trying to think positive... when i was ovulating in jan the cycle i fell pregnant i had thrush just after maybe it can be a prenancy symtom with all the hormones changing....xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

I've heard that thrush is common in the first tri, because of all the hormone changes...


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the 2WW hun! :happydance:

Cheryl - Hopefully you will be joining us soon hun. Thrush is a sign of Pregnancy as a few others have said aswell.


----------



## B&LsMom

When I was pregnant for Blake @ my 2nd pre-natal appt. they did a PAP and poor DH was in the room--I had a "rip roaring" yeast infection but hadn't ever had one before so I thought it was a normal pregnancy thing--so def. common in pregnancy as our immune symptoms are so suppressed. I think I had a total of 4-5 yeast infections. Hopefully this time I don't have that problem--cotton undies ONLY!


----------



## silverlizard

yep, I had horrible thrush almost the whole time with my last pregnancy, and my doctor told me it was a really common thing to happen... kind of why it's messing with my head that I have it again now. seems so unfair if I'm not at least going to get a BFP out of it!


----------



## Alandsa

mellywelly said:


> Anyone heard from Alandsa, not seen her on in a few days?
> Just looked at your chart, hope everything is ok xxxxxxxx




Excalibur said:


> Melly - I have heard from Alandsa hun, she's ok, just worrying at the moment as she's had some brown tinged CM, told her not to worry too much, I know it's easier said than done but it won't help the situation anymore. She still has strong pregnancy symptoms so all is good. She's also got a scan on Monday.
> 
> You looked at my chart hun or Alandsa's? xxx




mellywelly said:


> Both, but I meant Alandsa's, noticed some stars which I thought meant spotting. Hopefully all will be ok, maybe she has had sex? That can cause brown spotting.




Excalibur said:


> Yeah she has had some spotting hun but I think all will be ok. Keeping everything crossed for her. It's awful, I bet it's so hard to keep strong and positive after a loss. :(

aww hello ladies! yes im okay now - i got really panicked and went to the hospital for a scan. they said little Flump is safe and well! measures 1.5mm and she showed me its flickering little heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

she asked me if i had had sex but i havent, im too scared lol she found no cause for the bleeding but just said there is nothing to cause concern in there so thats brilliant news!

here is my scan pic - you can hardly see little Flump, but the little blob next to where it says CRL (you all probably know all of this, but i hadnt got a clue lol)

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=360775&amp;d=1332616256

sorry i havent been keeping up with everything on here, i have been so exhausted recently

Im loving seeing all these +ve OPKs and lots of BDing!! i shall try and catch up soon!! :) hope you guys are all okay?


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - I answered in your other thread but I'm really glad everything turned out ok! Yay for little Flump hanging in there! :happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

hehe thank you hun!! :hugs: 

i just looked at your chart, do you think you Od then today? were the other OPKs -ve either side of the +ve one?


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - You're welcome hun :hugs:

I think I have already O'd yeah hun, I didn't do anymore OPK's after my Positive. Didn't see much point to be honest, just thought I would go off my chart from there onwards. :)


----------



## Alandsa

you see you might get a few days of +ves, thats what i got, and then O tomorrow? as your temp would have shot up higher if you had Od? keep BDing just in case :)

have you felt any twinges? i felt most tringes from my right side and they confirmed thats where I O'd from :D it leaves a big hole lol! although it eventually closes over of course, how mad!


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - Oh dear, I didn't think of that lol! :( We have been BD'ing just in case hehe. Not missing an opportunity :haha: 

I have had a few twinges in my lower abdomen for the past few days and got a stitch in my left side today, don't know wether that's got anything to do with it or not :wacko: 

That's good how they confirmed where you felt the twinges from.. :D


----------



## Alandsa

yeah that might be the side you are going to O from then as i had like a stitch feeling :D how exciting!

yeah BD mission for you, hope you are both holding up okay, it gets exhausting in the end doesnt it lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - I think you might be right. :D We are doing ok thank you, I have just had an awful headache for the past couple of days with being tired I think haha. Hopefully it will be worth it in the end though :winkwink:


----------



## Alandsa

aww yeah its hard to keep going when you feel poorly - it will all be worth it though - i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa - Aww thank you so much hun :hugs: I think Ov is occuring lol! This stitch seems to be getting worse! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Alandsa

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Excalibur

I have never felt Ov pains before the MC, it's really strange :haha: Just glad it's finally happening though! :yipee:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies. I just wanted to check back in. 8 dpo today! AF due on Friday and planning to hold off testing until Saturday, if the witch doesn't get me. Trying not to do a lot of SS this time and am quite relaxed this TWW. Hoping that Clomid did the trick for me this month...just waiting to see.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Excalibur

Blu - Good luck for testing hun and hope the witch stays away! :af: :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Good luck blu- FX!!! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Good luck Blu :dust:


----------



## silverlizard

Started spotting, looks like the witch is arriving. Weirdly, my temp is still high, but I think that's actually because I'm getting sick.

Kind of feeling a bit down and fed up and just want a break from even thinking about this whole thing right now, so don't worry if I'm not around on this thread for a bit. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Noooooooo!! :af: Stay away!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## lostandsad

Silver sorry to hear that :(

Come back next month if you want to buddy up? Will be thinking of you, what a rough couple of weeks you've had.

Blu - GOOD LUCK TESTING!!!

Ex - are you in the 2ww now?

Can't remember if there's more replies, nice to see a little scan picture up though! Hopefully that will be us soon. SOON!!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

silverlizard said:


> Started spotting, looks like the witch is arriving. Weirdly, my temp is still high, but I think that's actually because I'm getting sick.
> 
> Kind of feeling a bit down and fed up and just want a break from even thinking about this whole thing right now, so don't worry if I'm not around on this thread for a bit. :hugs:

I had pink when I wiped @ 14DPO--from my research I've put my mind @ ease if was IB, if things don't get heavier for you I would recommend getting some different tests just to make sure. My line was SUPER strong this morning and that bit of pink was on Friday afternoon...


----------



## Excalibur

lostandsad - Yeah I'm in the 2WW hun :happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

Can't wait to be in the 2WW!! Started using my clearblue fertility monitor now (and when it looks like am near to ov will be using the cheaper OPKs i got off ebay as well!!), seems to be registering right as reading low fertility as you would expect at this point in my cycle- hope it reads high soon!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Hope Ov comes for you soon hun then you can join us ladies in the 2WW :happydance:


----------



## lostandsad

My 2 ww is turning into a 3ww :(

Am beginning to think I did NOT ovulate on 8 march and that test must have been faulty. I have done 2 preggo tests (one yesterday) and BFNs both times, not even a whiff of a line. 

Also, no symptoms other than I am ready to kill someone (ie pre-menstrual). 

I've been having these twinges in my ovary area on the right side, and I am beginning to think that my OV test was faulty, and I'm only ovulating NOW. 

In which case, I have missed the egg altogether and it will be even LONGER till i can try again :( :( :( 

Ex - wishing you all the very best and good quality baby dust !


----------



## Excalibur

Lostandsad - Sorry to hear you are in Limbo. Hope you get that BFP soon before AF arrives! :af:!!!! 

Thank you for the well wishes hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Did another opk, def a LOT fainter, I'm in the 2ww at laaaaaaaassstttt!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Aww glad to hear it Melly!


----------



## babydreams85

Alandsa said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Alandsa, not seen her on in a few days?
> Just looked at your chart, hope everything is ok xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Melly - I have heard from Alandsa hun, she's ok, just worrying at the moment as she's had some brown tinged CM, told her not to worry too much, I know it's easier said than done but it won't help the situation anymore. She still has strong pregnancy symptoms so all is good. She's also got a scan on Monday.
> 
> You looked at my chart hun or Alandsa's? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Both, but I meant Alandsa's, noticed some stars which I thought meant spotting. Hopefully all will be ok, maybe she has had sex? That can cause brown spotting.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Yeah she has had some spotting hun but I think all will be ok. Keeping everything crossed for her. It's awful, I bet it's so hard to keep strong and positive after a loss. :(Click to expand...
> 
> aww hello ladies! yes im okay now - i got really panicked and went to the hospital for a scan. they said little Flump is safe and well! measures 1.5mm and she showed me its flickering little heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> she asked me if i had had sex but i havent, im too scared lol she found no cause for the bleeding but just said there is nothing to cause concern in there so thats brilliant news!
> 
> here is my scan pic - you can hardly see little Flump, but the little blob next to where it says CRL (you all probably know all of this, but i hadnt got a clue lol)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=360775&amp;d=1332616256
> 
> sorry i havent been keeping up with everything on here, i have been so exhausted recently
> 
> Im loving seeing all these +ve OPKs and lots of BDing!! i shall try and catch up soon!! :) hope you guys are all okay?Click to expand...

Aww congrats Alandsa, what a precious little scan picture. So glad to hear your little one is doing well and all looks great so far!!! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Hey ladies. I just wanted to check back in. 8 dpo today! AF due on Friday and planning to hold off testing until Saturday, if the witch doesn't get me. Trying not to do a lot of SS this time and am quite relaxed this TWW. Hoping that Clomid did the trick for me this month...just waiting to see.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Good luck Blu! FXed this is your month!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

silverlizard said:


> Started spotting, looks like the witch is arriving. Weirdly, my temp is still high, but I think that's actually because I'm getting sick.
> 
> Kind of feeling a bit down and fed up and just want a break from even thinking about this whole thing right now, so don't worry if I'm not around on this thread for a bit. :hugs:

Oh no Silver....:cry: I hope that witch stays away!! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Sprite2011 said:


> Can't wait to be in the 2WW!! Started using my clearblue fertility monitor now (and when it looks like am near to ov will be using the cheaper OPKs i got off ebay as well!!), seems to be registering right as reading low fertility as you would expect at this point in my cycle- hope it reads high soon!!

Good luck catching that little egg this month! If it doesn't happen for us this month I think we will take a break from TTC in April, but I am thinking I may buy one of those monitors for May. They seem to work really well!


----------



## babydreams85

lostandsad said:


> My 2 ww is turning into a 3ww :(
> 
> Am beginning to think I did NOT ovulate on 8 march and that test must have been faulty. I have done 2 preggo tests (one yesterday) and BFNs both times, not even a whiff of a line.
> 
> Also, no symptoms other than I am ready to kill someone (ie pre-menstrual).
> 
> I've been having these twinges in my ovary area on the right side, and I am beginning to think that my OV test was faulty, and I'm only ovulating NOW.
> 
> In which case, I have missed the egg altogether and it will be even LONGER till i can try again :( :( :(
> 
> Ex - wishing you all the very best and good quality baby dust !


So sorry to hear about your cycle this month. I said yesterday on here that it's awful how we can't even rely on our own bodies after we have a MC-such an emotional rollercoaster!!!!! :cry: Hopefully your cycle will regulate itself very soon and you will be able to try again in April!


----------



## babydreams85

So a very strange thing for me. My temp was actually down this morning...not ALL the way down but lower than yesterday. I am still having the hip pain and cramps like I did badly last month after O. And when I entered in my temp from this morning, FF changed my whole chart and now says that I O'd on Thursday and am 3DPO today???? :shrug: My first positive OPK was Thursday late afternoon/early evening (my OPK from Thurs AM was neg), but I guess it is theoretically possible that I O'd Thurs night or overnight? OPK was still pos Fri afternoon, but was definitely neg on Sat morning. So I really only had about a 24 hour surge (from Thurs afternoon/evening to Fri afternoon/evening). My OPKs have continued to be neg (I am still testing every day lol) and I *think* they are getting lighter daily. Don't know what to make of all this. I really didn't think I was Oing until Fri, but maybe it WAS Thurs. Now I am just even more confused LOL!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

I was just reading on FF about the sustained thermal shift in temps, etc. and it says that progesterone is the cause for the rise in BBT after O. One of the main suspected reasons why I had my MC is possible low progesterone. Now I am wondering if this could be affecting it too and may be why my temp is not higher. Last month I had a really NICE thermal shift and it was very obvious when I O'd, but doesn't someone with a progesterone issue only have it SOME months and not others? :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I have only had a slight remp rise aswell, I think if you want your levels checking, do you have to go to the Doctors on 7DPO or something? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

I think its done 7 days before your AF is due


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Oh really? I thought it was 7DPO.


----------



## mellywelly

Found this on an infertility site
Progesterone Test: This will check if ovulation has taken place. It should be taken 7 days before a period, so for a 28-day cycle it is done on day 21. If a period doesn't come 6-8 days after the test, then it will need to be repeated. A level of 30 nmol/l or more suggests ovulation has occurred.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Oohh, thank you for sharing that Information with us hun :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Silver, I am thinking I am may be out too....did another test today, one with fmu and one later this eve...both are neg :(. bbs are still sore, but thats about it... So annoying that I actually got a peak reading and bd on O day and used preseed.... and still no luck! It only took 2 months to conceive our DD, looks like we may in for a longer wait this second time around...and I am sooo not a patient person! Will continue testing, have one more FRER but not sure when I will crack and use it....gonna try to hold out a few more days for that one I think.

Still sending lots of babydust to those in the TWW now!! And good thoughts and wishes to those that are nearing testing time!! Lets get some more BFPs!!! 

Guess I will prepare myself to be in the April group! I just hate this whole waiting part ;)


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks Melly, unfortunately my gyno/OB doesn't want to do any progesterone testing on me...he said it has to be done over the course of 6+ months, and he knows I don't want to wait that long. So we are just going to start progesterone supplements as SOON as I get another BFP next time. It's only a suspicion because so many other things have been ruled out. I had 2 chemicals years ago and now the MMC in Feb is my 3rd total loss. With the MMC they were able to test the fetus and all chromosomes, etc. were normal so they believe it's a problem with MY body sustaining the pregnancies. By the bloodwork most has been ruled out, so the progesterone is something to fall back on, I suppose. OB said it wouldn't HURT anything for me to take supplements next time I am pregnant, but we will see I guess. 

This is what I found (see below) on FF about the temp rise, Ex. This makes me feel a little bit better...that it said average is only about .4 degrees F or .2 degrees C and can be as little as .2 and .1 respectively. 



How much does my temperature have to rise to indicate ovulation?

In most cases, you are able to see a biphasic pattern on your chart after ovulation has taken place. That is, you will have lower pre-ovulation temperatures and higher post-ovulation temperatures. Your temperature may rise slowly in increments, or quickly, or it may even rise and fall slightly over several days. The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. Great variability is possible.

More important than the value of the rise, is the overall pattern of the chart. Fertility Friend helps you determine ovulation based on the pattern of the chart and all fertility signs. Because there are no standard rules that can apply to everyone, Fertility Friend has been tuned and trained to recognize a wide range of ovulation patterns on your chart, based on all your signs.


----------



## babydreams85

tiptoesd101 said:


> Silver, I am thinking I am may be out too....did another test today, one with fmu and one later this eve...both are neg :(. bbs are still sore, but thats about it... So annoying that I actually got a peak reading and bd on O day and used preseed.... and still no luck! It only took 2 months to conceive our DD, looks like we may in for a longer wait this second time around...and I am sooo not a patient person! Will continue testing, have one more FRER but not sure when I will crack and use it....gonna try to hold out a few more days for that one I think.
> 
> Still sending lots of babydust to those in the TWW now!! And good thoughts and wishes to those that are nearing testing time!! Lets get some more BFPs!!!
> 
> Guess I will prepare myself to be in the April group! I just hate this whole waiting part ;)

Oh no, I sure hope you don't see AF! It only took us 2 months to get pregnant the last time...of course we lost her in Feb. I am so scared that this time will take a lot longer, and I am NOT a patient person either LOL! Waiting is the worst, I agree 100%! Hang in there and remember you are not out yet!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I hope you get your BFP sooner rather than later hun and thank you very much for sharing that information with us. I guess it's normal to have just a slight temp rise then and it doesn't have to be a huge rise. :D


----------



## lostandsad

Sometimes i think there is a conspiracy against women who are trying to get pregnant.

I just put the radio on and got in the bath, and what should be on? Some programme about a woman being pregnant and having a baby, during which she played loads of songs about babies.

I don't know if I'm alone here, but I find it really hard hearing about babies, looking at babies, or knowing other women are pregnant. 

Can't believe it. Just ruined my bath lol. Couldn't be bothered to get out and turn it off so just shouted at the radio all the way through.

:(

Is anything these days NOT about babies/pregnancy? Can't i just forget it for 5 mins while I WASH???????????


----------



## PreshFest

Quick question ladies :)

Yesterday I has pos opks. Today line is dark but a touch lighter than the control line. 

We BD'd last night but I'd like to take tonight off! My vag hurts lol!! So do you all think last night and tomorrow will be enough? I can suffer thru if need be, but then tomorrow is probably out...


----------



## babydreams85

lostandsad said:


> Sometimes i think there is a conspiracy against women who are trying to get pregnant.
> 
> I just put the radio on and got in the bath, and what should be on? Some programme about a woman being pregnant and having a baby, during which she played loads of songs about babies.
> 
> I don't know if I'm alone here, but I find it really hard hearing about babies, looking at babies, or knowing other women are pregnant.
> 
> Can't believe it. Just ruined my bath lol. Couldn't be bothered to get out and turn it off so just shouted at the radio all the way through.
> 
> :(
> 
> Is anything these days NOT about babies/pregnancy? Can't i just forget it for 5 mins while I WASH???????????

I feel the same way. Seems like it is EVERYWHERE! My boss is pregnant right now (she is 13 weeks along now and just starting to show). It drives me crazy every single day and I DREAD seeing her belly getting bigger. It sounds awful when I say it out loud though lol


----------



## tiptoesd101

Presh, I would say tonight would be your best bet, you may actually release the egg today... Can you try using something to help lubricate? That may help it not hurt so much! Good luck, and catch that eggy!!

Babydreams, it doesnt sound aweful! I had 2 pple close to me due around the dame day as me, and I love seeing those newborn baby pics, but its also really hard....as was watching their updates on fb all the time! Now I have 2 more close friends prego at about 17 wks along...one actually is my close friend here, she is an Air Force wife too, but I am super happy for her...but I can't let myself start thinking about it too much...cause then it just hurts! 

AFM: thinking I'm out, did a cheapy test this morning and then cracked and did the frer, both were BFN :(...lets just hope in that case that af starts soon this week and I can move onto April! Christmas baby, here I come, lol.


----------



## mellywelly

Ex, nice temp rise today, looks like you might be a slow riser.

Ff put ny crosshairs a day earlier, suspected it might. That puts me at 3 dpo, is it too early for symptoms lol ? Got really car sick yesterday, that happened with the Jan pg, and the sides of my boobs hurt when I laid on my side in bed last night. My boobs have remained tender since mc, so can't really read anything into that


----------



## CherylC3

hey feel like i havnt been on this for days now.... nice to see a scan picture :) hoping the rest of us can get them on soon... ive just came from the hospital and the doctor says she is happy with my natural mc that everything is away... :) im now on cd18 and still no sign of o yet its driving me nuts...:(


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I think you are right, I got my Crosshairs today and it's put me on 3DPO aswell! We are in the exact same spot in our cycle :happydance: 

I don't know about symptoms lol, I keep getting random twinges in my lower abdomen and I have had a headache for the past 4/5 days now :wacko: Fingers crossed these are all good symptoms for us huh? :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Glad to hear everything went ok with the MC hun and no D&C was needed or anything :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

thanks Ex just hoping for my +opk now...xx


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - You're welcome hun. Hopefully you will get your Positive OPK soon :thumbup:


----------



## PreshFest

tiptoesd101 said:


> Presh, I would say tonight would be your best bet, you may actually release the egg today... Can you try using something to help lubricate? That may help it not hurt so much! Good luck, and catch that eggy!!
> 
> Babydreams, it doesnt sound aweful! I had 2 pple close to me due around the dame day as me, and I love seeing those newborn baby pics, but its also really hard....as was watching their updates on fb all the time! Now I have 2 more close friends prego at about 17 wks along...one actually is my close friend here, she is an Air Force wife too, but I am super happy for her...but I can't let myself start thinking about it too much...cause then it just hurts!
> 
> AFM: thinking I'm out, did a cheapy test this morning and then cracked and did the frer, both were BFN :(...lets just hope in that case that af starts soon this week and I can move onto April! Christmas baby, here I come, lol.

I ended up VERY ill last night so BD wasn't possible anyway! So we will give it one last go tonight! I should be ok since I took a day off. It's not the lubrication that's a problem, it's from giving birth to an 8lb baby that did it... I haven't been quite right since. Frequent BDing causes me to get very sore and swell up. :dohh:


----------



## tiptoesd101

PreshFest said:


> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Presh, I would say tonight would be your best bet, you may actually release the egg today... Can you try using something to help lubricate? That may help it not hurt so much! Good luck, and catch that eggy!!
> 
> Babydreams, it doesnt sound aweful! I had 2 pple close to me due around the dame day as me, and I love seeing those newborn baby pics, but its also really hard....as was watching their updates on fb all the time! Now I have 2 more close friends prego at about 17 wks along...one actually is my close friend here, she is an Air Force wife too, but I am super happy for her...but I can't let myself start thinking about it too much...cause then it just hurts!
> 
> AFM: thinking I'm out, did a cheapy test this morning and then cracked and did the frer, both were BFN :(...lets just hope in that case that af starts soon this week and I can move onto April! Christmas baby, here I come, lol.
> 
> I ended up VERY ill last night so BD wasn't possible anyway! So we will give it one last go tonight! I should be ok since I took a day off. It's not the lubrication that's a problem, it's from giving birth to an 8lb baby that did it... I haven't been quite right since. Frequent BDing causes me to get very sore and swell up. :dohh:Click to expand...

I have the same issue....even before my DD was born, lol. I am only 5 ft and hubby is 6ft...sooo :shy: yeah lol. I stay pretty dry most of the time too, so that doesnt help the swelling any. I still find using some extra lube helps even with swelling...but if you are already moist enough, lol, you may not need it~


Those of you who pray, could you please pray for my family? I just found out from my gma, my aunt has been diagnosed with breast cancer. They dont know a whole lot right now, all the tests will be back this friday. They have found a small tumor, and if it hasnt spread will need to do chemo to shrink it before they can remove it. Please just pray it hasnt spread...she goes every 6 months for checkups anyway because of her family history....amazes me that in 6 months it can happen so fast... Anyway, good thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated! I am having a bit of trouble with it, she is like a second mom to me, and I am stuck here a whole ocean away.... not a good day!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww I am sorry tiptoes...I will pray for you! Hang in there lady!


----------



## Alandsa

aww tiptoes im so sorry :( i will pray for your gma! i really feel for you being far away from home, you have been having a rough time of it the last month of two :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Awww I'm so sorry to hear that hun. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers and I hope she has a speedy recovery :hugs: xxx


----------



## rosebud111

hello ladies! i have been following this thread but haven't checked in since AF hit me on 3/1 and i became depressed all over again! i am feeling better now and in my tww. i am so happy to see more BFPs for some of you! congrats!! :happydance:

today is 9 dpo and i saw some very light spotting today. i am PRAYING that it is implantation bleeding and going to stay positive. PLEASE GOD!!!!!!!! :) if it isn't that then maybe it's just AF coming a week early. we shall see...

:dust: to all!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Good luck Rosebud!!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

rosebud111 said:


> hello ladies! i have been following this thread but haven't checked in since AF hit me on 3/1 and i became depressed all over again! i am feeling better now and in my tww. i am so happy to see more BFPs for some of you! congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> today is 9 dpo and i saw some very light spotting today. i am PRAYING that it is implantation bleeding and going to stay positive. PLEASE GOD!!!!!!!! :) if it isn't that then maybe it's just AF coming a week early. we shall see...
> 
> :dust: to all!!

Are you going to test soon then?? Lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiptoesd101 said:
> 
> 
> Presh, I would say tonight would be your best bet, you may actually release the egg today... Can you try using something to help lubricate? That may help it not hurt so much! Good luck, and catch that eggy!!
> 
> Babydreams, it doesnt sound aweful! I had 2 pple close to me due around the dame day as me, and I love seeing those newborn baby pics, but its also really hard....as was watching their updates on fb all the time! Now I have 2 more close friends prego at about 17 wks along...one actually is my close friend here, she is an Air Force wife too, but I am super happy for her...but I can't let myself start thinking about it too much...cause then it just hurts!
> 
> AFM: thinking I'm out, did a cheapy test this morning and then cracked and did the frer, both were BFN :(...lets just hope in that case that af starts soon this week and I can move onto April! Christmas baby, here I come, lol.
> 
> I ended up VERY ill last night so BD wasn't possible anyway! So we will give it one last go tonight! I should be ok since I took a day off. It's not the lubrication that's a problem, it's from giving birth to an 8lb baby that did it... I haven't been quite right since. Frequent BDing causes me to get very sore and swell up. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same issue....even before my DD was born, lol. I am only 5 ft and hubby is 6ft...sooo :shy: yeah lol. I stay pretty dry most of the time too, so that doesnt help the swelling any. I still find using some extra lube helps even with swelling...but if you are already moist enough, lol, you may not need it~
> 
> 
> Those of you who pray, could you please pray for my family? I just found out from my gma, my aunt has been diagnosed with breast cancer. They dont know a whole lot right now, all the tests will be back this friday. They have found a small tumor, and if it hasnt spread will need to do chemo to shrink it before they can remove it. Please just pray it hasnt spread...she goes every 6 months for checkups anyway because of her family history....amazes me that in 6 months it can happen so fast... Anyway, good thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated! I am having a bit of trouble with it, she is like a second mom to me, and I am stuck here a whole ocean away.... not a good day!Click to expand...


Prayers for your Auntie hun--_Cancer is so unfair, but good thing she has had regular checks so it could be caught soooo quick!!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosebud - Good luck hun. Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

aw sorry to hear tht tiptoes... welcome rosebud...xxx


----------



## rosebud111

blakesmom said:


> rosebud111 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! i have been following this thread but haven't checked in since AF hit me on 3/1 and i became depressed all over again! i am feeling better now and in my tww. i am so happy to see more BFPs for some of you! congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> today is 9 dpo and i saw some very light spotting today. i am PRAYING that it is implantation bleeding and going to stay positive. PLEASE GOD!!!!!!!! :) if it isn't that then maybe it's just AF coming a week early. we shall see...
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> Are you going to test soon then?? Lots of :dust: to you!!!Click to expand...

when is the earliest that you can test? if AF doesn't show up between now and friday, i think i will test that day. because of my previous losses, i have a prescription for prometrium ready to go and will start taking right away if it's bfp. i noticed very light spotting again this morning. ugh, i don't know what to think. i hope it's not my cycle just acting crazy. :nope:


----------



## mellywelly

It all depends on when it implants really, some people get bfp as early as 8 or 9dpo. If you have meds to take as soon as get bfp, I would be inclined to start testing now. Do you have a stash of cheapies to test with?


----------



## rosebud111

mellywelly said:


> It all depends on when it implants really, some people get bfp as early as 8 or 9dpo. If you have meds to take as soon as get bfp, I would be inclined to start testing now. Do you have a stash of cheapies to test with?

i agree w/you. that is a good point. i have a couple of frer left over. maybe i will try tomorrow morning when i wake up. it will be 10dpo.


----------



## Excalibur

Rosebud - Good luck and lot's of :dust: for tomorrows test! :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

rosebud111 said:


> i agree w/you. that is a good point. i have a couple of frer left over. maybe i will try tomorrow morning when i wake up. it will be 10dpo.

Good luck rosebud fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Good luck to you rosebud as you start to test!! Lots of babydust your way!!!! :flower:

AFM: still bfn's and lots of cramping and back pain starting today, so thinkin af is right around the corner....expecting the temp to dip really soon too...So onto April for me...! As for my Aunt, they have discovered it is the most aggressive type, but we kinds suspected that with it developing so fast :/...and it has already spread to the other breast :(. So as far as we know, even without the rest of the results till Fri, they will have to do chemo and radiation, as well as a double mastectomy.... :sad2: Hoping the results Friday are better and let us know it hasnt spread anywhere else....Thank you ladies for all of your support! I dont know who else to talk to about a lot of it, just close family knows right now....


----------



## lostandsad

Rosebud - good luck with testing!!

Has anyone else in the 2ww tested yet? I really want someone to get a BFP :)))))

Feel like I'm just here banging on the same old drum. 3ww for me. Was convinced today AF had come to town (in the most inconvenient of moments) but...no. She is still not here.

This may be TMI but me and OH saw each other last night, so naturally a BD was in order. 

Was quite nice actually to do it and not feel stressed about 'catching the egg'...

But my question is:

For the first time during the act i wondered if i am pregnant, because it 'felt' like it did when I was pregnant. I can't work out if this is my imagination, but I swear when we BD'd when I was pregnant it felt really NICE in certain ways which it doesn't normally - which is not to say it isn't nice normally lol - but it felt different.

Has anyone else ever noticed that? Or am I just going mad?

I did a FR test later today because of that 'symptom' but no, it was BFN :(

Think am clutching at straws but I'm now something like 18DPO, no period, no positive test, and that one single symptom. GOING MAD!!!


----------



## lostandsad

And Tiptoes - so sorry to hear about your aunt. I lost my grandmother to cancer when i was a teenager and she was like a second mother to me. I think it's so hard when it's a relative who not everyone is close to. If it's your mother everyone 'understands' instinctively, but other relationships can be just as -if not more - important. 

I don't pray, but I will send positive healing cosmic vibes to her and to you, which is my version. Hope that is ok. 

Must be awful going through all this, and all that at the same time. :( thinking of you.


----------



## B&LsMom

rosebud111 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> It all depends on when it implants really, some people get bfp as early as 8 or 9dpo. If you have meds to take as soon as get bfp, I would be inclined to start testing now. Do you have a stash of cheapies to test with?
> 
> i agree w/you. that is a good point. i have a couple of frer left over. maybe i will try tomorrow morning when i wake up. it will be 10dpo.Click to expand...

I got my BFP @ 10DPO---:dust: and fingers crossed the same goes for you!!


----------



## mellywelly

Think I have a d & s bug, feel soooo sick and bottom end already started. Its going round work and with ds having it last week, I suppose it was inevitable. Luckily I don't feel ill, just sicky. Great! At least it stops me symptom spotting!


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Really sorry to hear about your Aunt hun. I have been keeping you and your Aunt in my prayer, I wish her a very quick speedy recovery :hugs: 

Melly - Oh no! Sorry to hear you are suffering with a sickness bug :( Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hope it is only a 24 hr bug for you Melly! Stomach bugs are so not fun!!

AFM, af got me this morning...or during the night I guess....good thing I had a hunch and wore a pad to bed  ugh! Onto an April BFP for me hopefully....


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Sorry to hear AF got you. GL for next cycle! What would your EDD be for this cycle? Still Dec 2012?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ughhh sorry Melly, I am just getting over a stomach bug- no fun!! :(


----------



## rosebud111

So I tested last night after getting excited but I got a bfn! :nope: And now AF hit me this morning so I guess it did arrive a week early. I think I must have Od on my bad side this month. A brief review of my historyI had an ectopic a little over a year ago and I had part of my left tube removed. Since then I had a chemical 6 months ago and a mmc 3 months ago *sigh*. One thing I did notice is that after the ectopic my cycles were long (up to 30 days) then short (about 25 days) and alternated like this. I guess now I am back on this same pattern. So on a positive note, my next cycle should be my long or regular cycle which means I will hopefully O on my good side. I am going to break out the OPKs and step it up a notch. Since the mmc I was just going by my fertile period according to period tracker on my iPhone and by ewcm. When I got pregnant w/the mmc it was purely by accident since we werent trying and I wasnt stressed. I was hoping the same would happen this time but Im over it and going to take matters into my hands. Thank you for the positive vibes ladies. 

Tiptoes- I am sorry to hear about your aunt. I pray that she receives better results and that she heals. 

Lostandsad  Fingers crossed that you get a bfp!! We need another one on this list! :flower:

Mellywelly  Hope you feel better soon! A few of my friends are all feeling sick too so its going around here too. That is no fun! Get some rest.


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Sorry AF got you hun :( Fingers crossed for an April BFP!!!! :dust: 

Rosebud - Sorry to hear AF got you hun :( Also sorry to hear about your losses. Will keep my fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hiya ladies,

I don't know how I lost this thread. Somehow I got unsubscribed :shrug:

I hope everyone is doing well. I see there are 5 bfps!! wohoo!

I test on Monday at 10dpo and got my :bfp: as well.:happydance: Lines have been gettind progessively darker and got "pregnant" reading on the CB digi this morning.


----------



## mellywelly

Tiptoes and rosebud, sorry af got you, here's to a positive outcome for next month! 

My d&s bug disappeared about lunch time, omg have I got the freakiest body? Got the reflux thing back that I had last month, really don't want to read anything into it as surely can't get symptoms at 5dpo? I haven't had the backache this time that I usually get at 2&3 dpo, so that's not a good sign


----------



## mellywelly

Wow congratulations blu !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Massive congratulations blu!!

tiptoes and rosebud- care to join me for an April BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## lostandsad

Blu - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## rosebud111

that is wonderful blu! congrats on your :bfp:!!!

sprite - bring on the april BFPS!! :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

CONGRATS BLU---WOOHOO!!!

Had my blood draw today at lunch--can't wait to get my results tomorrow!!


----------



## mellywelly

Blakesmom - good luck with your bloods results!

Ex - wow what a temp rise !!!!!!!!!

afm - omg, my boobs are really sore! struggled to wash up this morning, as my arms kept catching against them.


----------



## Excalibur

Blu - Congratulations hun! :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months xxx

Melly - My temp shot up as we went out for a few beers last night :blush: The weather was lovely, paying for it today though. I'm sooo rough! :( 

Sore boobies are a good sign? :winkwink: Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Lol nice to know alcohol effects someones temps too! 
implantation wouldn't have happened yet would it? Think it must be rising progesterone levels making boobies sore


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hehe yeah, just found out it affects my temps too! I kept saying to OH last night that I wasn't drinking as it would affect my temps, I did end up drinking and that's what it has done! :haha: 

I'm not sure about Implantation, does it usually occur at like 6-7DPO? :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Tiptoes, sorry to hear about your grandmother. I lost mine (who was also like a 2nd mom to me) to cancer, and it is not an easy thing. Mine did not like to go to the doctor though, and it sounds like yours has caught it early and I will pray that it can be treated easily. :hugs:

Blu, congrats on your BFP. 

Good luck to everyone else for their BFPs this month, I truly hope you all get your sticky beans soon. 

As for me, I think I did not ovulate from the first pos OPK. I think my cycle is just really screwed up and possibly I tried to O but didn't. I have been having severe cramping and hip pains and I just got another pos OPK this morning. My CM is creamy now (kind of like lotion--sorry TMI), and was eggwhite with my first pos OPK, but my temps never really went very far up like they have before with my cycles. I am guessing that this pos OPK this morning means I am actually getting ready to O now...and my luck...DH is out of town for work. Will be until Saturday. So we will miss this month...and no 2012 baby for us. I feel so frustrated and just...depressed. I so desperately want to be pregnant again, and it just feels like everything has gone wrong. Feeling sorry for myself and just thinking a lot of "why me?" Watching my boss' pregnant belly grow every week when I should have been ahead of her. I am just having a really bad couple of days. :cry: I don't know if I even want to try again in April. I don't know if I can go through this disappointment again next month. I will be reading everybody's posts on here and hoping to see all of you get BFPs. Sorry to ramble and whine on here, ha. :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Melly - Hehe yeah, just found out it affects my temps too! I kept saying to OH last night that I wasn't drinking as it would affect my temps, I did end up drinking and that's what it has done! :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure about Implantation, does it usually occur at like 6-7DPO? :wacko:

Ex, it is usually 7-10 days after O, but can vary as much as 4-14 DPO.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: babydreams. I know exactly how you feel. Please dont give up hope, it will happen for you if you keep trying. 

I lost twins at 11+ weeks last March. I hurt to see other people who announced their pregnancy after mine with their baby bumps and new babies. Some days are harder than others and I know the feeling of wanting to be pregnant again right away.
It didn't happen that way for me but I didn't give up hope, even though it took an entire year, I finally got my bfp. Fx'd crossed for a bfp for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: babydreams. I know what if feels like. Today would have been 11 weeks for me, and we had originally decided that was when we'd tell family. So, I'm planning on keeping myself REALLY busy this weekend with nothing TTC related AT ALL. That's all we can really do, right? :hugs: Pretend to distract ourselves...

But don't give up hope. It will happen for you, just like it will happen for the rest of us. We'll all get our take home babies, one day. :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Got my + opk today :D


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Melly - Hehe yeah, just found out it affects my temps too! I kept saying to OH last night that I wasn't drinking as it would affect my temps, I did end up drinking and that's what it has done! :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure about Implantation, does it usually occur at like 6-7DPO? :wacko:
> 
> Ex, it is usually 7-10 days after O, but can vary as much as 4-14 DPO.Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing that with me hun :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - Woohoo for Positive OPK! :happydance: Go and catch that egg girl :happydance: :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Congratulations Blu!! That is great news!! YAY!!! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Thank you Mack and Blu, :hugs: to you ladies! I'm sorry for being a whiner...I have just been feeling particularly down today and yesterday, don't know why. Then when my temps didn't go up much and I got another pos OPK today, and of course DH is out of town...I just lost it. We tried so hard and DTD every single day before and around my first pos OPK, I did Preseed and Mucinex, etc., and it's just frustrating that it was all for nothing. :cry: Another month gone. I just hate it. That means this will be a long cycle for me and I had such nice cycles before the MC. Just want to hold our little one so badly, but I hope and pray that someday soon that will happen. Thanks for understanding and such kind words. Don't know what I would do without this forum!! :hug::friends::hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

babydreams hope you feel a bit better soon :hugs: I've been having good days and bad days recently and as I am approaching ovulation I can't stop thinking about where I should have been 14 weeks, not starting at the beginning, yep feeling bit miserable to!!!
xx


----------



## babydreams85

Hey are any of you ladies on Facebook? I "liked" Jacksonsmommy's photography page (beautiful pics btw) but just wondered if anyone else was on there. If you don't feel comfortable posting on here, send me a private message! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Got my + opk today :D

Me too!! Fingers crossed for us to get BFP's!!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

babydreams85 said:


> Hey are any of you ladies on Facebook? I "liked" Jacksonsmommy's photography page (beautiful pics btw) but just wondered if anyone else was on there. If you don't feel comfortable posting on here, send me a private message! :thumbup::hugs:

Awww thank you. I appreciate the kind words!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Woohoo for Positive OPK!! :happydance:

Lot's of :dust: for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Still waiting on a + OPK so annoying on cd22 I'm losing hope now :(


----------



## mellywelly

Hopefully it will come Cheryl, as we all know, the MC can make your cycles screwy for a while, and loads of us have O a lot later than we normally do. 

I have started with the bad reflux again that I had last cycle, again only at lunch time. Also just keep crying for no reason, or at silly things, not like me at all. I'm scared that I'm pg. Can't bare to go through another early MC again.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - If you are, I pray that it's a sticky bean! :dust: 

I had to adjust my temps as I entered it wrong :dohh: The alcohol didn't seem to affect my temps, I must have still been drunk when I entered my temp yesterday morning :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

That's better ex, a nice steady rise! 
Ff isn't showing my temp today?


----------



## mellywelly

Scrap that sorted ff now


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hehe thank you. Does it stay high if Pregnant and drop when AF is due?


----------



## mellywelly

Yep should stay high until 1 or 2 days before af, but some people it's on the day of af and some peoples not until after af has already started.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Ooo thank you hun, so if it doesn't drop then that means you are Pregnant?


----------



## mellywelly

I think it's if your temp stays high for 18 days you are pg.


----------



## mellywelly

I had a strange temp today, it's never been that high before:shrug:?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Oh ok, thank you, I wondered why it was telling me to test on CD38 :wacko: I guess that woud be the 19th day :thumbup: 

Maybe it's a good sign? My temp today is the highest I have got so far aswell.


----------



## B&LsMom

Melly and Ex both of your charts are looking great!!! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom - Thank you hun, I just hope we get our BFP's! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Melly, I would say since you have never had a temp that high before that is a promising difference between other cycles and this one. fxed for you :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Ex, praying this is the month!! Cheers to April BFP's! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - You're welcome hun. Cheers to April BFP's :dust:


----------



## keepthefaithx

me me! lol

i should be able to find out around april 9/10 by beta!

i really hope its my month, this is my 3rd round of clomid! ovulating but not getting pg...all about timing i guess right?!


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks blakesmom and lilblossom, now just for me and ex to get one if those little + on our charts!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Keepthefaith - Fingers crossed for those BFP's! :dust:

Yeah you have to time it right around Ovulation, that's the best time to BD and more likely to lead to Pregnancy than any other time in your cycle.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - When do you plan on testing hun? :D


----------



## mellywelly

Erm 2 days ago lol, if my cycles are back to normal af will come on 11 dpo, so I test early


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Oh right :thumbup: I started testing today :haha: BFN of course but I expected nothing more! :D


----------



## mellywelly

Any symptoms?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - The only symptoms I have got really is Constipation, Lower backache and twinges in my lower abdomen. Have you got any hun?


----------



## mellywelly

I had my normal 2 dpo windypops, normally then get backache for 2 days on both the mc cycles, but not this one. Really sore boobs from yesterday, nausea for about half an hour in a morning, and today the horrible reflux I got last cycle is back. More cm than normal too. I think that it lol, so not a lot. Oh and one last one, my cheeks are hot when I wake up, had that the last 2 cycles too. My wee is clear though, and just don't feel pg.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Ooo, those symptoms sound promising, especially the Reflux which you had last time as you said. I really hope we get a BFP this cycle :dust: My wee was cloudy around Ov but I think that was just the CM as it's not cloudy anymore.

*EDIT* I have also had an increased appetite today :wacko:


----------



## Sprite2011

Ooooo Ex and Melly am keeping fingers crossed for you both!
DH out tonight with friends hope its not a late one, want to make the most of entering my 'fertile' period!! :blush:
:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Ooo you are entering your fertile period :happydance: You'll soon be in the 2WW :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Oh ex, implant dip???? Hope you get a lovely rise again tomorrow!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I hope so hun! Fingers crossed! Thank you so much :hugs: I keep praying that we both get our BFP's this cycle! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

My boobs aren't anywhere near as sore today, got af cramps and really bad backache, very low down. Don't think it's my month, but im very hopeful it's yours!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Aww no! Hopefully the witch stays away and you get a nice BFP, third time lucky huh? I hope so hun. Thank you :hugs:

What happens if my temp doesn't rise tomorrow? Does that mean AF will arrive? :o I have a good feeing it will rise though, especially with my twinges and pressure on my abdomen, I'm not getting my hopes up too much though. :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

No as long as it stays above your coverline you are fine. A dip at 8 dpo is really good, often when implant happens your temp dips that day but then returns high again and stays high.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Thank you hun, I'm still quite new to temping and don't understand how it all works yet haha, I'm getting there though. Fingers crossed it rises in the morning then :happydance: If it does rise, I might test on 10DPO with a FRER, what do you think? Or should I use my IC's and then do a FRER if I get a faint positive on those? I have 3 IC's left and 2 FRER's I think :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

I had a temp dip on Jan cycle at 8 dpo, got a v faint + at 9, so I'd wait until 10 if I was you. Personally I get a + on ics before they show on frer but up to you, personal choice.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Thank you for the advice hun, I'll wait until 10DPO, test with an IC and if it's negative then I'll use a FRER either same day or on 11DPO. Sound like a good plan? :D


----------



## mellywelly

Sounds good to me:thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Thank you hun, then that is what I shall do :haha:


----------



## lostandsad

Hello everyone

Have been away for a few days trying to forget about all this in the hopes that AF will come :( but no joy. So frustrating because I just want to try again for a BFP and until it comes I can't get going. I was meant to have had AF by now and fertile again on APRIL 5th....that's not going to happen now. GRRRRRR. I will have to wait ages and probably no hope of an April bfp :(((

Wishing EX and MELLY all the best for BFPs this month and anyone else who is testing soon! 

BABYDUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lostandsad - Have you tried testing hun? Thank you so much for the baby dust :hugs:


----------



## lostandsad

Oooooooh yes :) ha ha

That's why i just want AF to come now because i know I'm not pregnant. I've done 4 FR tests and tried a cheaper Boots one today just because i'm going insane. There isn't even the whiff of a line and I'm like 25DPO or something ridiculous.

Think my positive OPK was a false, if i've ovulated yet, which i don't know if i have, i've definitely missed it as I've only seen OH once since :(((((


----------



## lostandsad

Oooooooh yes :) ha ha

That's why i just want AF to come now because i know I'm not pregnant. I've done 4 FR tests and tried a cheaper Boots one today just because i'm going insane. There isn't even the whiff of a line and I'm like 25DPO or something ridiculous.

Think my positive OPK was a false, if i've ovulated yet, which i don't know if i have, i've definitely missed it as I've only seen OH once since :(((((


----------



## lostandsad

Oooooooh yes :) ha ha

That's why i just want AF to come now because i know I'm not pregnant. I've done 4 FR tests and tried a cheaper Boots one today just because i'm going insane. There isn't even the whiff of a line and I'm like 25DPO or something ridiculous.

Think my positive OPK was a false, if i've ovulated yet, which i don't know if i have, i've definitely missed it as I've only seen OH once since :(((((


----------



## lostandsad

oops sorry im on a reaaaaally slow computer and it seems to have posted three times and i can't delete it

SORRY


----------



## babydreams85

Ex, I am hoping your dip today is a implantation dip! FXed for you AND for you Melly!!!! 

Yay for those of you with pos OPK!!

I am feeling a little better, have just been trying to relax and not think about it all so much. :wacko:

Check out my odd FF chart though LOL! From what I have read online I suppose I didn't O from the first pos OPKs I got...it seems you can have a couple of LH surges in a cycle if your body gears up to O but doesn't actually complete it. Then your body tries again a few days later to O and usually is successful the 2nd time. So I guess this 2nd LH surge for me is the "real" O, if I O at all this month. I had a pos OPK Thurs, Fri, and this morning. Now neg OPK this evening. EWCM (the most was last night and this morning) and CP high, soft, open yesterday PM and today. DH actually got home from his trip yesterday (Fri) evening and we did get to BD...so maybe there is still a chance for me this cycle, if I actually did O this time. Temp didn't rise this morning, but I am HOPING and PRAYING with everything I have it rises tomorrow AM and I will know for sure that I did O!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Ex, temp rising again nicely!

Thanks everyone for all your thoughts and babydust!

Babydreams, you can have a few surgers, if you don't o for whatever reason, your body just keeps trying. Yey for your dh getting home in time! Going by your chart, I think o happened yesterday. There is still hope, we only dtd once when we got pg with ds.

Afm, temp dropped today, would like to hope it's implant dip, but as af is due in 2 days, it could be her too. I hate having such a short lp:cry:my only hope is that this mornings hpt had a glowing white line during development, only ever had this once before and got a bfp a few days later. I've been squinting at it, as can't decide if there is anything there or not. But also have af cramps too.


----------



## mellywelly

Just did another ic to see if I got that white line again, but didn't. However, im sure I could see a very very faint line while it was developing, and now it's dry im sure I can see something but only at a certain angle. That would explain why my boobs hurt so much!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lostandsad - Really sorry to hear hun, I hope you find out one way or another soon :dust: 

Babydreams - Thank you so much hun. I hope we all get our BFP's very soon! I hope you did O and you managed to catch that little eggy hun.

Melly - Thank you hun, I hope it keeps on rising, think AF is due about Thursday/Friday with me O'ing late so we'll see. If I Ov'd when I thought I should have, AF would have been due today. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's an Implantation Dip and the white line you had, turns into a BFP again :dust: 

I feel like I am cramping slightly today aswell, also my wee was cloudy this morning, not much but it was slightly :wacko: Fingers crossed for us all!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

I've got quite strong af cramps too, fx for us !!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Fingers crossed and lot's of lucky, sticky baby dust!! I'll be testing with a FRER in the morning, I have been Urinating Frequently the past couple of days aswell :o 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

I've got a good feeling about you this time ex!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Really?!? I hope you are right hun :D


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I would love nothing more for me and you to get our BFP's together :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

As we o'd on the same day, we would have the same due date wouldn't we? 

My body is doing its normal freaky thing, had extremely tender boobs this morning, told dh not to even try to cuddle me. Had this for about 3 hours, then nothing, they are fine again now??? I don't have the same good feeling about me.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Yeah we would hun, that would be so cool! Didn't you get your sore breasts with your other BFP's aswell? If so then it's a good sign right? Hopefully your temp will spike up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

Yep especially the last bfp, I remember posting the day before af was due as I was still testing -, and saying I couldnt believe how much they hurt without being pg. Not sure why they are ok now though? Hopefully temp will go up again tomorrow, that was a hell of a drop today, a full degree!


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> I've got a good feeling about you this time ex!

I do too Ex, I have a feeling this could be it for you!! Your temp went back up so it definitely could have been implantation!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: Still got fingers AND toes Xed for you!!!!!! :happydance: 

Melly those symptoms could be a good thing for you too! Hope this is also your month and that this time you get a sticky bean!! :hugs:

My temp didn't go up this morning. :wacko: I just give up with my body LOL I am having these horrible AF cramps too. Feels like either she is coming or????


----------



## mellywelly

If I do get s bfp this time I'm hopeful it may be a sticky. I'm sure the last 2 cycles I o'd on the left, but I think I might have o'd on the right this time.


----------



## mellywelly

Im sure it will go up tomorrow babydream. Is your dh still at home? At least it gives you a bit more time for bd!


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Im sure it will go up tomorrow babydream. Is your dh still at home? At least it gives you a bit more time for bd!

Yes he is! We've DTD twice (once Fri when he got home and one yesterday morning). Guess we need to go for one more time today. I so hope you are right. Otherwise I think this must be an annovulatory cycle for me. Got to love our post MC bodies!!!!! Ughhh!! :growlmad:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hopefully it's a good sign then hun. Maybe your hormones are fluctuating, that's why your boobs keep becoming sore and then not sore etc? Keeping everything crossed for you hun that your temp rises in the morning :dust: 

Babydreams - Aww thank you hun, you and Melly are keeping me feeling positive :hugs: Fingers crossed your temp rises tomorrow chick :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Melly - Hopefully it's a good sign then hun. Maybe your hormones are fluctuating, that's why your boobs keep becoming sore and then not sore etc? Keeping everything crossed for you hun that your temp rises in the morning :dust:
> 
> Babydreams - Aww thank you hun, you and Melly are keeping me feeling positive :hugs: Fingers crossed your temp rises tomorrow chick :dust:

Thanks! It would make me feel better to see you and Melly get your BFPs!!!! I want you both to get that sticky baby just as bad as I want to get my own!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Awww thank you hun, I think it would make us all happy if we all got our sticky BFP's soon hehe :D I normally get AF pains about a week before she is due but all I'm getting is little niggly twinges :o :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - Awww thank you hun, I think it would make us all happy if we all got our sticky BFP's soon hehe :D I normally get AF pains about a week before she is due but all I'm getting is little niggly twinges :o :hugs:

Aw fingers crossed yous get your :bfp: this month guys. I'm still getting neg OPKs on cd24 now I hope I o soon...x


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Do you temp hun? x


----------



## CherylC3

Excalibur said:


> Cheryl - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Do you temp hun? x

No I don't how do u do that? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - First you would have to get a Basal Body Thermometer and you take your temperature every morning at the same time :) xx


----------



## CherylC3

Will I just get that on amazon missy?xx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awwww good luck Girls...you are too cute.. I have a good feeling for April too!! For all of us! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Yeah you can get one from Amazon hun :D That's where I got mine from xx

Jacksonsmommy - Yay!! Bring on the BFP's!!!! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Be warned though Cheryl, it's s bit addictive:haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ex il get one ordered...xx just every morning will I do it?x


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - You are right there, when I first got mine, I was that excited I couldn't sleep properly :haha: 

Cheryl - You're welcome hun, yeah you do it every morning when you first wake up, before you go to the bathroom or talk or anything :D


----------



## Sprite2011

am thinking about getting a BBT if not lucky this month, not feeling lucky either!! clearblue normal shows peak fertility by this point in my cycle and is still on high after 6 days, just feel am not going to ovulate this month!! :nope:

lots of baby dust and am keeping my fingers crossed ex, melly and jacksonsmommy can't wait to see your BFPs!!! 

cheryl- hang on in there :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Aww thank you hun. Keep thinking positive and don't stress about it too much hun and it will happen. I was getting really frustrated with my Ov this cycle but as soon as I stopped worrying, it happened :D 

I spotted a trace of EWCM earlier aswell, only a very little bit, aswell as creamy CM, does this mean AF is due soon? :nope:


----------



## mellywelly

No idea on that one ex?

I've felt awful this afternoon, one minute really angry and irritable the next I wanted to cry. Think she will be here in the next few days, I just realised I've not had an af since Dec that wasn't an mc bleed. Forgot what Pmt could be like!


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck to you TWW-ers--I hope the BFP's start showing up ASAP!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I guess I'll just have to see how my temps go, that will determine wether the witch is going to show her ugly face or not, although I'm getting pressure in my lower abdomen, all these symptoms better not just be in my head! :growlmad: Lol! 

I hope the :witch: stays away for us all and we all get April BFP's! Would be the best early birthday present ever for me! :D Bring it on!!!! :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom - Thank you hun :hugs: How are you and your Pregnancy doing? :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Excalibur said:


> blakesmom - Thank you hun :hugs: How are you and your Pregnancy doing? :D

I think good. My hCG came back @ 2900 at 5 weeks, also had a SUPER EARLY ultrasound on Friday but with it being early all they could see was the gestational sac--no fetal pole or yolk sac yet, not sure when they will want to re-ultrasound. Also haven't gotten my Friday hCG results back but should have those by Monday. Today would have been my due date so trying to keep busy and really hoping this little bean is a keeper!!


----------



## Excalibur

blakesmom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> blakesmom - Thank you hun :hugs: How are you and your Pregnancy doing? :D
> 
> I think good. My hCG came back @ 2900 at 5 weeks, also had a SUPER EARLY ultrasound on Friday but with it being early all they could see was the gestational sac--no fetal pole or yolk sac yet, not sure when they will want to re-ultrasound. Also haven't gotten my Friday hCG results back but should have those by Monday. Today would have been my due date so trying to keep busy and really hoping this little bean is a keeper!!Click to expand...

Aww glad to hear hun. I'm not really familiar with HCG levels. I'm sure when you have your next Ultrasound that you will see little bean :D Ooo you'll have to keep us updated when you get your results hun. Yeah that is the best thing to do chick, keep yourself busy to take your mind off other things :) Lot's of baby dust to you and sticky bean :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Those hcg results sound good! I didn't realise what today was, I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling. Hope you get another ultrasound to reassure you. And what about little beans ticker????


----------



## B&LsMom

Being slightly superstitious about a ticker at this point--soon tho if everything keeps moving along!!


----------



## Sprite2011

So exciting Blakesmom am sending positive vibes for a sticky bean :thumbup: and when you get a scan pic put it up- will be lovely to see!:happydance:
big hugs 
xx


----------



## mellywelly

Im a bfn today. Cramping like mad, think af may even show up a day early. Boobs not sore again today. I think I can safely say no xmas baby for us, although given my track record, im not completely ruling anything out! 

Ex, did you test?


----------



## CherylC3

Sprite2011 said:


> So exciting Blakesmom am sending positive vibes for a sticky bean :thumbup: and when you get a scan pic put it up- will be lovely to see!:happydance:
> big hugs
> xx

hey missy is this your 1st cycle since ur mc?? mines is and im on cd25 and all neg opk since cd10 im just really paniking now i hope i had o really early or im going to soon... i thought having a baby was such an easy task as every scanky person u see is pregnant...:(


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, I did test and I got this.. :D

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ooooo!!
Congrats Ex!!


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - Thank you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Yey knew it would be!!!!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Yay! Great news! So pleased for you!
xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Thank you hun :hugs: Your good vibes were right all along! I just hope it's a sticky bean as I have AF type cramps, I hope she stays away :hugs: xx

Sprite - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xx


----------



## mellywelly

Had another look at this mornings ic, and im sure I can see something. It's extremely faint though, and with af due tomorrow, even if it is, it can't be sticky,don't think it's had enough time to implant.


----------



## CherylC3

Ex congratulations Hun...xx


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - You never know hun, a line is a line and doesn't it need to implant before it can start to produce HCG? :D xxx 

Cheryl - Thank you very much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Try not to worry ex, af type cramps are normal, doesn't mean anything bad. 

Speaking of af cramps,mine started last night and had them all day. They are quite strong and driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I'll try my best not to worry, they are not overly strong at the moment so guess that's a good sign? 

Aww hun, I hope they ease for you soon and we see that BFP, would love to have a bump buddy :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Ex did you work your ticker out from your last af? If you do it from o then ff says edd is 14 Dec


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Ex did you work your ticker out from your last af? If you do it from o then ff says edd is 14 Dec

Yeah I worked it out from first day of last AF hun, shall I do it from Ov?

*EDIT* But then again, that's where Doctors work it out from? :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

drs will work from last af until you have your 12 week scan if I remember correctly? It seems like such a long time ago! but that assumes you have a 28 day cycle and ov'd on time.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> drs will work from last af until you have your 12 week scan if I remember correctly? It seems like such a long time ago! but that assumes you have a 28 day cycle and ov'd on time.

I will leave it as it is for now and see what happens :D Thank you for your advice though hun, it's much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just put mine as my last AF with DS and then when i had
1st scan i changed it to what they measured it at probs best thing
as MW\GP still does it from LMP too :)

should only be a diff days difference i bet anyway :D
so happy for you!


----------



## mellywelly

I think it's 3w 3 days from o, as you o'd quite late this time didn't you ex?


----------



## silverlizard

Hi again. :)

Ex - congrats!!! Melly - fingers crossed. Anyone else with significant news that I missed - I'll try to catch up now!

Nothing much to report here, except that my high temps presumably were happening because I was getting sick, since I came down with an icky cold and AF did show up in the end. Must be around cd6 now but I haven't really been counting or temping or doing anything... might even just ntnp this month and try not to stress out, pick things up again next cycle.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats again Ex! They'll do edd from LMP, but if you know your O date and U/S is off by a a week or more, they should change your duedate.

Melly, might have a BFP huh? I looked at your chart and since it looks like you implanted yesterday, that seems like fair enough time to get that hcg rollin' and keeping that nasty AF away for you! F'X'!

Silver- Maybe this ntnp will be good for you! 


sorry just catching up on this last page here

:dust:

I'm 8 weeks today, feeling good besides some sore boobs and tiredness in afternoon. Next u/s will be 9.5 weeks. I'm approaching the "loss-date" of last baby, and I thought I'd be busy this week and pass it up quickly, but it turns out I have a break from school for spring break! ah!


----------



## lynneywings

Ah congrats Ex, so pleased for you, you deserve it as you are so supportive to the ladies in this forum.
I got a positive OPK on day 16, so am now in the 2 week wait. Hope we all get them April positives x x x


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck lynneywings, hope you get a bfp soon. 

These af cramps are relentless, making me blooming miserable! It's been nearly 24 hours I've had them now. Think I must have had line eye this am. Can't really see anything now. Think af will be very heavy and very painful. Feel so sad, onto cycle 11 I suppose. It seems to be getting harder each time. I just want to cry all the time today. Feeling ill too, got earache which I hate, feel really cold and like the beginning of flu. If I'm not around for a few weeks it's just because I'm feeling so bloody sorry for myself lol. Hopefully I will snap out of it as soon as she arrives. I just wish they could give me something to lengthen my lp.


----------



## babydreams85

Omg Congrats Ex!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

And Ex you are 2 weeks pregnant on your Ov date. So if you O'd 10 days ago you would be about 3 weeks 3 days along. Going by AF is sometimes all you have if you're not tracking O, but that assumes a normal 28 day cycle.


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - Yeah that's what I have done until I know otherwise, I'm not sure how it all works properly :haha: Thank you hun :hugs: 

Melly - Yeah I Ov'd on CD19 this cycle hun :) Sorry to hear you are feeling down and unwell hun, looks like you had an Implantation dip yesterday, do you have any FRER's to test with in the morning or anything?

Silver - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Sorry to hear AF got you hun, will keep everything crossed for you that you get a BFP this month! :dust: 

Dahlia - Thank you very much hun :hugs: I'll let them know the date of the first day of last AF and also the day of Ov, then they can take it from there haha :thumbup:

Lynney - Thank you so much hun :hugs: That's what we are all here for, to help and support other ladies through thick and thin :D I hope you all get BFP's soon! Hope the 2WW doesn't drag too much for you hun.


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you so much hun :hugs: You and Melly's feelings for me were correct! :D Shall I change my ticker or just leave it until I know an exact date? The Doctors will probably go from first day of last AF until a Dating Scan has been done :wacko: xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I would leave it as from your LMP.. but its totally up to
you if you know you defiantly ovulated on a certain day then
no harm changing it to that :) might be more accurate or have 2
tickers :winkwink: xx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

OMG Ex...I just saw your test!!! YAY!!!! Congratulation!!!! :)
That is so awesome and I am soooo happy for you!!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

For me it's when would I most not want to put my ticker back. You can leave it now, then when you get to 12 weeks you will put it back to 11w 3 days, or do it now. It's just personal choice. I just know if I ever get to 12 weeks, I couldn't want to feel like I was going backwards! But thankfully not everyone is like me lol


----------



## mellywelly

I don't think theres much point testing in the morning ex, as af is due tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - I'll just leave it for now, it's easier to add it from LMP so..yeah :haha: xx

Jacksonsmommy - Thank you so much hun :hugs::D 

Melly - Yeah I know what you mean hun, I'm sure I'll be in touch with the doctor before my 12 week Scan and they will probably go from LMP so I'll stick with them for now, I won't be too bothered about going backwards as long as little bean is ok and healthy :D Hope AF stays away tomorrow!!!! :af::growlmad:


----------



## Sprite2011

Ex leave the ticker as is! Its when the docs will date from until scan anyway. So pleased for you nice to have some good news after sucky day at work!!
Have no fricking clue what is going on with me- anyone out there who can advise would be great!! Am CD14 after very odd first AF after mmc, have sore boobies and a weird pain on the right low down and feel sicky bug? AF (again?!), ovulation? very puzzled......
CBFB still reading high, been like that for 6 days and other OPK still neg??!!:wacko:

Good luck in the 2ww Lynney, hope to join you soon if my slightly strange body works out whats its doing!! :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Sounds to me that you could possibly be gearing up to Ov? :D


----------



## Sprite2011

Excalibur said:


> Sprite - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Sounds to me that you could possibly be gearing up to Ov? :D

Really hope so!! 
xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Ex----I love that test result---CONGRATS HUN!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom - Thank you so much hun :hugs: :D xxx


----------



## babydreams85

It really doesn't matter what you do Ex, it's completely your decision. :hugs: They will always go off AF IF you don't know your O date, but if you know it for sure they usually go off that...but it makes no difference really, the scan is what matters. A few days isn't going to matter the further you get. Besides, 4 weeks looks much better right now on that ticker!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Af is here full force:cry: not sure if it's happened again, temp still high, had already done my pee in a pot so did an ic anyway, and can still see the extremely faint line same as 
yesterday. I feel about ready to give up now. :cry:


----------



## Sprite2011

:hugs: Melly
xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - My Ov date was CD19 which was 23rd March but as you said, I think I'll just stick to last LMP as it's easier :haha: :happydance: 

Melly - Awwww hun! :hugs: Has your Doctor never spoken to you about seeing a Fertility Specialist or anything? :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

He's refered me to gynecology, just waiting for an appointment, but will prob be another 3 month's away. Don't think they will do any testing as I already had 1 healthy pg. Im sure it's my lp, and egg doesn't have time to implant before my body flushes it out.


----------



## babydreams85

Melly I am so sorry. I can't imagine how you feel right now, but I do know it must be very frustrating. I know there are certain things that can be given to lengthen the LP. I think Progesterone shots are for that or even the Prometrium pills because the #1 reason for a short LP is low progesterone. Isn't Clomid used for that as well? And maybe something else I can't remember off the top of my head. :hugs: to you and I am so very sorry! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that your gyno can figure this out soon and you will have a healthy sticky bean next time!


----------



## lilblossom

Melly, some take a vitamin b complex that includes vitamin b 6 I believe to lengthen your phase but would check with doctor before taking anything.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I would definetly have a word with your Doctor or Gyne and ask them if they can give you anything to lengthen your LP, will give you better chances of conceiving :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey all
Melly- hope your doing ok hun? Sending big hugs :hugs:

Not having great day myself, not ovulating in fact feel like AF is about to start again!!! Have back ache cramps feel like crying or sleeping all day!! God miscarriages mess with cycles, haven't had a heavy bleed since the mc and 1st AF after was super light so I suppose could happen again??!! Think I will keep doing the OPKs and see what happens..... anyone have anything similar, feel really emotional :cry: 

Hope everyone else is having a better day!
xx


----------



## mellywelly

thanks everyone, I'm actually feeling ok today. The cramps stopped as soon as AF started. Still got horrible earache, so high temps could be to do with that? 

I will ask the gyne, when I eventually get to see them. I have an appt at the end of April, which my GP told me to cancel (for painful bd) and has re-referred me for RMC. If I dont have a date come through in the next few weeks, I might forget to cancel the original one!

I tried B100 last MC cycle, not sure if it worked or not, but will give it a go again. I might order some progesterone cream off the internet. I'm also going to try soy isoflavorates (or something like that) this cycle, in case its poor egg quality, or see if it makes me O any earlier

If nothing else, my cycle went straight back to normal, 25 days and ov on cd15.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I was just flicking through the forums on countdowntopregnancy.com and I came across this, thought it might help you a little and give you some hope! 

"yay got my positive the first cycle using soy isoflavones. it so works! 10 dpo early response 6 days sooner"

You can find the replies here, tells you how much she took and when etc:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/forum/post.php?postid=5464


----------



## mellywelly

thanks ex, seeing as my cycles are short think I will take cd 2 - 6


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> thanks ex, seeing as my cycles are short think I will take cd 2 - 6

You're welcome hun, anything to help.


----------



## babydreams85

Wow, the soy stuff is really interesting! I may try that myself next cycle if AF comes. Thanks Ex! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Wow, the soy stuff is really interesting! I may try that myself next cycle if AF comes. Thanks Ex! How are you feeling today?

You're welcome hun, good luck to you and Melly if you both decide to give it a go :) 

I'm not too bad thank you, feel a lot better and more confident, I was worrying that I would test this morning and get a negative but both lines are still there, the worry after a MC is awful! Apart from that, I'm great thank you hun, how are you? :hugs::flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Sprite2011 said:


> Hey all
> Melly- hope your doing ok hun? Sending big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Not having great day myself, not ovulating in fact feel like AF is about to start again!!! Have back ache cramps feel like crying or sleeping all day!! God miscarriages mess with cycles, haven't had a heavy bleed since the mc and 1st AF after was super light so I suppose could happen again??!! Think I will keep doing the OPKs and see what happens..... anyone have anything similar, feel really emotional :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day!
> xx

hey im on cd29 after my natural mc and stil no pos opk all been neg from cd14 so dont kno if i o very early or still to o or not oing this cycle its totally stressing me out..:(


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, the soy stuff is really interesting! I may try that myself next cycle if AF comes. Thanks Ex! How are you feeling today?
> 
> You're welcome hun, good luck to you and Melly if you both decide to give it a go :)
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you, feel a lot better and more confident, I was worrying that I would test this morning and get a negative but both lines are still there, the worry after a MC is awful! Apart from that, I'm great thank you hun, how are you? :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Aww so glad to hear it! Are your lines getting darker? I have everything FXed that this is your sticky healthy bean!!! I completely understand your feelings and I know I will be very nervous when I do get a BFP again. It definitely makes us more paranoid after a loss! I'm sure your little one will be just fine this time as the stats show most women have a healthy baby the next time after an MC. 

I'm ok too...FF finally put up my O date as Sun, yay! Today and yesterday my temps were not as high as it was Mon because I get up so early for work Tues and Wed and my temps are always lower those days. They are still much higher than they were though, and it shot way up Mon AM (and no alcohol at all over the weekend) so I am 99% sure this was my real O. Wish we had been able to BD more this time but we got a couple good ones in before O lol. Now just trying to get through another 2WW!!!!!!! This is the last chance for a 2012 baby but I just don't have a great feeling about this month.


----------



## PreshFest

BFN today at 10dpo.... Still early, so still hoping!


----------



## lostandsad

THE ONE THING TO HOPE FOR SINCE I AM NOT PREGNANT IS THAT I NOT BE FAT.

WHY AM I GETTING FATTER AND NOT PREGGERS?

BECAUSE I AM SO DEPRESSED SO I EAT ALL THE TIME :(

i miss my baby i was meant to have. i feel so sad. 

Melly - so sad for you, terrible sadness, thinking of you :(

Ex - congratulations, wow, what an inspiration you are hugs :) :) :)


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hun, yeah my lines were darker today, so relieved! :happydance: Ordered myself some Digi's from E-Bay as they are cheaper on there than in the shops :blush: Thank you so much hun, I still keep expecting AF to show up, she was due either today or tomorrow so if I can get tomorrow over with, I'll feel a lot better! 

Yay for Cross Hairs! So pleased for you! :happydance: Do you not take your temp at the same time each morning hun? You have white dots and I have heard they are not good, if you don't temp at the same time then your chart won't be as reliable I don't think. Don't take my word for it though chick as that was my first time charting, just going off what I have been told. :thumbup: 

Preshfest - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, you said it yourself though, it's still early so don't give up hope :thumbup: 

lostandsad - Sorry to hear you are feeling depressed, hope you feel better soon :hugs: Thank you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

lostandsad said:


> THE ONE THING TO HOPE FOR SINCE I AM NOT PREGNANT IS THAT I NOT BE FAT.
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING FATTER AND NOT PREGGERS?
> 
> BECAUSE I AM SO DEPRESSED SO I EAT ALL THE TIME :(
> 
> i miss my baby i was meant to have. i feel so sad.
> 
> Melly - so sad for you, terrible sadness, thinking of you :(
> 
> Ex - congratulations, wow, what an inspiration you are hugs :) :) :)

For one of my new years resolutions (3 1/2 months after my loss) I made a goal to lose 10lbs. lost 7lbs then got my BFP. My treadmill and I have a love/hate relationship!!


----------



## B&LsMom

PreshFest said:


> BFN today at 10dpo.... Still early, so still hoping!

I got mine @ 11DPO--Good Luck :dust:


----------



## lynneywings

Babydreams, looks like we are in the two week wait together. Not got a good feeling myself, feel quite stressed with work etc, am keeping hope thou!

Sprite, I miscarried at over 11 weeks 4th Jan, this is my first 'normal' cycle, thou I have ovulated later than normal. Before this I was constantly spotting and ovulated day 22 (am normally day 12) so frustrating. Yes it does really mess your body up miscarriage.

Lostandsad - so sorry you are feeling down, we have all felt that way on this forum. You go from elation to being pregnant and planning your future to nothing. Its so hard. I was off for 2 weeks after miscarriage then felt ok and went back to work. The month after I was a mess and got signed off again. Felt so low and teary all the time, just wanted my baby back. Am starting to feel more positive thou so hang in there. Hugs x x


----------



## mellywelly

Lostandfound - have you told anyone about your MC? Maybe you need someone to talk to, and a hug and a cry. I can give you a :hugs: but its just not the same :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: have some more anyway though :hugs::hugs::hugs:

There's no need to be sad for me, I'm doing ok. I have my down days of course, but I will get there. 

and as for the fat thing - is this my fat or a thin persons fat? DH was watching our honeymoon video earlier, and said he couldn't believe how much weight I'd put on!!! and who said romance is dead!!!! LOL actually he's right, I've put about 2 stone on since then. I did loose nearly 2 stone last summer, but its all gone on again :dohh: woops


----------



## Sprite2011

I've put on about a a stone and a half since i got married in June lostandsad, more since the mc! Can't even blame it on baby weight grrrrr maybe if i stopped eating minstrels like they were going out of fashion i may loose some!! Its annoying cos i've always been slim now just feel chunky!!

Bumped into a friend today who is 14 weeks pregnant and hadn't seen her since she announced via facebook! Felt really sick and shaky as I congratulated her then went off and cried :cry: then went back to the room with all my other colleagues and said what had happened and how I felt an idiot for being upset and they were so nice! not that they are horrible people usually!!! just first time I have really talked about it! Work in a hospital so most days I have to go past the ward where I lost the baby, not getting easier!!!

No sign of ovulation so will just keep poas!!!
hugs to all 
lostandsad :hugs:feel better and if you ever need to chat we are here either on the forum or pm me xxxx


----------



## lostandsad

Awww thanks everyone. I have talked to people about my MC in the past, but each month that goes by it's like it goes further away in other people's minds and yet i'm still just as sad.

I think TTC is one of the things that makes me feel more positive and less sad about baby. 

At the moment I'm just waiting for AF and convinced there is probably something so wrong with me and I had my one chance to conceive and now it will never happen.

my last period was on 26 feb :( 

as for the fat thing, put on about a stone since lost my baby. I'm not actually fat, but i feel fat, and it just hurts because i keep imagining how happy i'd be to have put on a stone because of my baby, rather than because of my CAKE INTAKE.

:(((

thanks so much everyone for the kind comments - you are all inspirations!

sprite - think this is the hardest thing, other people IRL being pregnant, and having to be 'happy' about it. I don't know why, it just is so hard. 

melly - u r a very strong lady, that is for sure

lynney - you had mc just before me then, at around same time - i was 12 weeks on 22nd january. It's reassuring to hear someone else say they still feel this way, sometimes i feel like when i'm depressed now people ask me what's wrong. i just feel like saying WHAT DO YOU THINK>>>???? :/


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Preshfest....still time ...keep testing!! :)


----------



## silverlizard

PreshFest, fingers crossed for you - 10dpo is still really early!

lostandsad, so sorry you're feeling so down =/ it is normal I guess to go through good and bad times, and I totally know what you mean about how it seems to drift further away in everyone's minds each month. I got really upset about everything this past week which is why I haven't been around - all the awfulness of losing my baby and my dad (I miscarried the day after his funeral) just seemed to come back up as if it was yesterday. :hugs: and hope you are feeling a bit more positive soon.

Melly - :hugs: for you as well (and anyone else who wants/needs any, heh)

As for me still pretty much nothing to report. Haven't been temping or peeing on sticks, though I will probably do some OPKs towards mid-cycle just to make sure I am actually still ovulating.


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - Thank you hun, yeah my lines were darker today, so relieved! :happydance: Ordered myself some Digi's from E-Bay as they are cheaper on there than in the shops :blush: Thank you so much hun, I still keep expecting AF to show up, she was due either today or tomorrow so if I can get tomorrow over with, I'll feel a lot better!
> 
> Yay for Cross Hairs! So pleased for you! :happydance: Do you not take your temp at the same time each morning hun? You have white dots and I have heard they are not good, if you don't temp at the same time then your chart won't be as reliable I don't think. Don't take my word for it though chick as that was my first time charting, just going off what I have been told. :thumbup:
> 
> Preshfest - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, you said it yourself though, it's still early so don't give up hope :thumbup:
> 
> lostandsad - Sorry to hear you are feeling depressed, hope you feel better soon :hugs: Thank you so much hun :hugs:

Yayyy for darker lines!! :happydance: :hugs: I'm sure AF won't come and everything will be perfect with your little beanie!!! 

You're right, the white dots are bad, and it's because on Tuesdays and Wednesdays I take my temp a lot earlier than the other days of the week because I have to get up so early for work. I usually just discard though temps, but since it was right after O I didn't want to do it. Now today you can see my temp is way back up again and I have a blue dot. So I am sure I O'd. Now just waiting, not so patiently! LOL:dohh:


----------



## babydreams85

lostandsad said:


> THE ONE THING TO HOPE FOR SINCE I AM NOT PREGNANT IS THAT I NOT BE FAT.
> 
> WHY AM I GETTING FATTER AND NOT PREGGERS?
> 
> BECAUSE I AM SO DEPRESSED SO I EAT ALL THE TIME :(
> 
> i miss my baby i was meant to have. i feel so sad.
> 
> Melly - so sad for you, terrible sadness, thinking of you :(
> 
> Ex - congratulations, wow, what an inspiration you are hugs :) :) :)

I'm so sorry you are sad. I do understand and I have also gained weight since my MC....about 10 pounds actually. :wacko: Just from the stress and such. It WILL get better, just hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

lynneywings said:


> Babydreams, looks like we are in the two week wait together. Not got a good feeling myself, feel quite stressed with work etc, am keeping hope thou!
> 
> Sprite, I miscarried at over 11 weeks 4th Jan, this is my first 'normal' cycle, thou I have ovulated later than normal. Before this I was constantly spotting and ovulated day 22 (am normally day 12) so frustrating. Yes it does really mess your body up miscarriage.
> 
> Lostandsad - so sorry you are feeling down, we have all felt that way on this forum. You go from elation to being pregnant and planning your future to nothing. Its so hard. I was off for 2 weeks after miscarriage then felt ok and went back to work. The month after I was a mess and got signed off again. Felt so low and teary all the time, just wanted my baby back. Am starting to feel more positive thou so hang in there. Hugs x x


:hugs: FXed for both of us!!!


----------



## PreshFest

11dpo bfn!


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Come on BFP!!!! :dust: 

Babydreams - Thank you hun. AF has stayed away so tomorrow I will officially be late :happydance: I think the spotting yesterday was just because it was the day my AF was due and it was just getting rid of old blood! :D Oh I see hun, can you not change it so you wake up at the same time every morning? I take my temp at 7:10am every morning as it fits in with everything. :) Your last temp is nice and high, fingers crossed they stay up there :dust:

PreshFest - Really sorry to hear about your BFN hun, you are not out until the witch arrives though :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

We are hoping this is going to be our BFP after a hard miscarriage in November. This is not our 1st child, but our 1st one together. We both have children from previous marriages. *fingers crossed* needing baby dust here! Testing day is the 10th.


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> We are hoping this is going to be our BFP after a hard miscarriage in November. This is not our 1st child, but our 1st one together. We both have children from previous marriages. *fingers crossed* needing baby dust here! Testing day is the 10th.

Hiya hun :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:

Really sorry to hear about your loss. Sending you lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Excalibur said:


> Hiya hun :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your loss. Sending you lot's of baby :dust:

Ty Excalibur!


----------



## Sprite2011

Sweetz33 said:


> We are hoping this is going to be our BFP after a hard miscarriage in November. This is not our 1st child, but our 1st one together. We both have children from previous marriages. *fingers crossed* needing baby dust here! Testing day is the 10th.

Welcome to the thread!! Lots of babydust to you!
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your loss. Sending you lot's of baby :dust:
> 
> Ty Excalibur!Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

The real thing that is stressing me is I don't know when to test. I am figuring today is still too early. My period comes regularly around the 12th. Normal cycles...no issues.


----------



## Sprite2011

Yep still bit early people have had BFPs 10 days ovulation, I lost my baby 7 weeks ago at 8 weeks and my cycle is totally messed up still!! Should have ovulated but nothing so far and now getting cramps like af is on it way again arghhh:growlmad:

hope you get you BFP soon!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG I am being so impatient. I wish there was a straight forward way to know within days haha


----------



## Cracker

Can I join this thread please ladies? Lost my baby (pprom) at 15 weeks on 21st February, AF arrived yesterday so on CD2. Also the best news is that I had my overdue smear last week and the result came back today, so quick and all was normal, very relieved as have had previous issues. Anyway, it means we can go ahead and try and again this cycle.

Feel a bit anxious but excited to try again although I am not sure how I will cope with the BFN's


----------



## Excalibur

Cracker - Hiya hun :hi:

Welcome to the thread, really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

hey Cracker welcome to the thread :wave:
So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lostandsad

Hi Cracker

sorry to hear of your loss :(

This thread is nice, you will find helpful people here x


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome to the new ladies :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Cracker and TY Blakesmom! 

On a random note...

Talk about weird cravings....:munch:

Salami, tostones (its a spanish thing lol) and Kool-Aid....Salty, sweet & salami??? Really?? I usually hate salami lol:sick:


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome to the new ones, sorry for all your losses. 

Blakesmom, like the ticker!!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Makes it a bit more real!! Next scan isn't until the 20th so just going to assume everything is perfect until I can see it on a screen myself!!


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom - Yay for your ticker! :happydance: Ooo not long until your scan! I bet it seems like a lifetime to you though? :(:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Just 2 weeks to go!!---well today is pretty much over, so 13 days to go!! DH is going to go so I really hope everything is perfect!


----------



## Excalibur

Blakesmom - Awww yay! I'm sure everything will be fine :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Just got my free reading from Cheri22. She says girl and April, so won't have long to wait to find out if she Is right. She was spot on with ds, so I'm hoping this could be too !!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Fingers crossed for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## lostandsad

Melly - Who is Cheri22? sounds good!

so.........wasted another 11.99 on pointless first response tests. did one yesterday, BFN of course. 

This delayed AF is costing me a fortune. And I'm getting really properly depressed now. i don't think i can keep on like this. TTC would be one thing. but this is just ridiculous, how can i ttc when i've got NO IDEA what's happening with my body?

And also my OH's friend has come to stay for a couple of weeks - and he's told me I can't go over while his mate is there.

wtf is that all about? I keep thinking, what if I was ovulating? would he still say no? 

and also WHY is he saying no????? my head is just all over the place right now :/


----------



## Sweetz33

So I was impatient and tested early.......BFN what a surprise... :dohh:Going to try again on the 10th. Not due until the 12th. 

One thing that is odd though, I have this super funny taste in my mouth that no matter what I do it won't go away! Any ideas on that one?! :wacko: Also the smell of Mayo makes me want to barf. My DH got a cuban sandwich on the way home and I was holding it (wrapped up) on my lap. Got a wiff on it and immediately got nauseous. I hope these are good signs!!! 

Have the tightness in the lower ab area, minor cramping...nothing too bad, just uncomfie, bloated (joggie shorts are now my best friend), I am a bit emotional. 

Felt so bad today bc I over-reacted bad on DH last night. I had a dizzy spell, fell backwards and landed up knocking a knife off the counter. It startled me so I walked away real fast, and he thought I got cut so he said STOP! real loud and I just spontaneously started bawling. He thought I was really hurt so he freaked out and asked why I was crying and I said "you yelled at meeeee". Yeah...not normally like that and we totally were laughing about it today...but I still feel bad.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

blakesmom said:


> Just 2 weeks to go!!---well today is pretty much over, so 13 days to go!! DH is going to go so I really hope everything is perfect!

Everything is going to be great!! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

lostandsad said:


> Melly - Who is Cheri22? sounds good!
> 
> so.........wasted another 11.99 on pointless first response tests. did one yesterday, BFN of course.
> 
> This delayed AF is costing me a fortune. And I'm getting really properly depressed now. i don't think i can keep on like this. TTC would be one thing. but this is just ridiculous, how can i ttc when i've got NO IDEA what's happening with my body?
> 
> And also my OH's friend has come to stay for a couple of weeks - and he's told me I can't go over while his mate is there.
> 
> wtf is that all about? I keep thinking, what if I was ovulating? would he still say no?
> 
> and also WHY is he saying no????? my head is just all over the place right now :/

Oh Huney life really sucks doesn't it!! My ticker may say i am ?days post ovulation but am going to get rid of it bacause am not!! CD20 nothing, not even convinced that i what i thought was my af was!! feeling pretty down myself, like my body isn't mine anymore :growlmad:

maybe OH is being like men can be a little bit selfish :haha: my hubby keeps saying we'll get pregnant again in response to my crying at the tv/facebook etc! I know he is trying to be kind but I just can't see it happening at the moment and am really scared that my body is never going to ovulate again!! Slightly dramatic I know but feel so lost atm!!

Big hugs lostandsad :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Keep you're head up sprite!!:hugs:


----------



## lynneywings

ooooh Sprite, big hugs. I was like that. I was giving up hope of ovulating, felt really down, then got it on day 22 (am normally a day 12 girl!). Didn't get pregnant that cycle but got a +ve on day 17 this month, still lot later than normal. Don't give up hope x x x


----------



## silverlizard

*sends hugs to lostandsad and Sprite*

Sweetz - what is the taste like? I had a weird taste in my mouth last time when I was pregnant, but it wasn't really the metallic taste everyone talks about.

AFM... pretty sure I'm ovulating around now, so even though I'm officially ntnp this month I'm still going to try and jump on my bf tonight. wish me luck?


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - I wish you all the best of luck hun :sex::spermy::dust::baby: :D xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

So i got what i thought was :bfp: yesterday ... 
but todays test is negative.. :(


----------



## Sweetz33

silverlizard said:


> Sweetz - what is the taste like? I had a weird taste in my mouth last time when I was pregnant, but it wasn't really the metallic taste everyone talks about.

I don't really know how to explain it...it is just gross. Mouth super dry no matter how much I drink. So tired of water so bought Koop-aid powder haha! Another question...anyone get super irritated over small things and cry? I feel like I'm loosing my mind....:wacko:


----------



## lostandsad

Silver - good luck!!!!

Sprite - thanks mate, at least here i don't feel so alone/mental

Yeah i finally confessed to OH how i've been feeling today and he was nice and said of course i can come and stay really. :/ why is it such hard work though? I just feel like I'm the only person who REALLY cares about having a baby. And part of the reason i haven't been able to talk to him properly is he's had his kids from his ex-wife staying over and i didn't want to start any kind of 'discussion' while they were there as it is so likely to escalate into an argument these days :( 

Sweetz - the over emotional thing I def had when i was first preggo. In fact, that is what made me test - we hadn't even been trying - and then one morning i flipped out and just started bawling at my OH, like a baby! And something in my head clicked and i thought, shit maybe i'm pregnant? And i was. 

Those hormones drive you crrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaazzzzyyyyyy. Not sure what to blame my crazy head on now tho lol.....


----------



## lostandsad

Oh and I was crazy thirsty too. Only time in my life I've ever actually been thirsty!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok that makes me feel soooo much better! Lol! My stepson is avoiding me today bc I went off on him last night. what?! He's a teenager....we all know teens drive you bonkers when you feel "normal" :winkwink:


----------



## Sprite2011

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Silver GOOD LUCK!!!! xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Just got up from nap and have brown spotting...think my chances for April are shot...:cry: AF seems to be coming early this month....


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz - What DPO are you?


----------



## Sweetz33

Excalibur said:


> Sweetz - What DPO are you?

12....and it is now full blow AF...:cry: DH was very comforting to me...he wants this just as much as I do. We are going to talk to my doctor and see what we can do. We are both not *that* young (I am 33 he is 40) so we really want this to happen soon. Here's to May BFP!!! We refuse to loose hope!


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz - What DPO are you?
> 
> 12....and it is now full blow AF...:cry: DH was very comforting to me...he wants this just as much as I do. We are going to talk to my doctor and see what we can do. We are both not *that* young (I am 33 he is 40) so we really want this to happen soon. Here's to May BFP!!! We refuse to loose hope!Click to expand...

Aww hun :( Really sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: It's awful when you want something so bad and it doesn't happen! xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Excalibur said:


> Aww hun :( Really sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: It's awful when you want something so bad and it doesn't happen! xx

Thanks. :flower: It is so weird bc I am still bloated beyond belief (which never happens) I also am having hardly any cramping which my AF is notorious for. The bleeding is there just not as heavy as usual. We will see how today progresses and see if it gets heavier. If it tapers off or stays as light and cramp free as it is now...I will call my doc. 

I am happy I found this board.:thumbup: It makes it easier knowing i'm not alone ya know?


----------



## Excalibur

Sweetz33 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun :( Really sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: It's awful when you want something so bad and it doesn't happen! xx
> 
> Thanks. :flower: It is so weird bc I am still bloated beyond belief (which never happens) I also am having hardly any cramping which my AF is notorious for. The bleeding is there just not as heavy as usual. We will see how today progresses and see if it gets heavier. If it tapers off or stays as light and cramp free as it is now...I will call my doc.
> 
> I am happy I found this board.:thumbup: It makes it easier knowing i'm not alone ya know?Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :flower: I don't want to get your hopes up but it could quite possibly be Breakthrough bleeding? If it tapers off or stays light then I would do a test just to be safe. Yeah I agree there hun, all the lovely ladies on here are so supportive and help you in any way they can :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

Oh no Sweetz :( I'll cross my fingers that it's just what Ex said, otherwise here's to a May BFP?

as for me, mission accomplished haha... and my O cramps and ewcm seem to have stopped today, so I guess I'm back in the 2ww again!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - How are you doing chick? Not heard from you for a while, hope you are ok? :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Yay! :yipee: Congratulations on entering the 2WW :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

hey girlies ive got my +OPK today woohoo i cant believe it cos im on cd34...xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Yay for Positive OPK! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone see anything...

I thought i saw something but thin and faint..
think i may have line eye! 

i got a + 2 days ago but thinking they was evaps as iv had
barely anything since :(


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Becyboo__x said:


> View attachment 372525
> View attachment 372527
> 
> 
> Anyone see anything...
> 
> I thought i saw something but thin and faint..
> think i may have line eye!
> 
> i got a + 2 days ago but thinking they was evaps as iv had
> barely anything since :(

Hmmm it is tough to tell, but I think that I have "line eye" too. I took my first test this morning...I know ...way early, but I got a bunch of them, so I figured why not. 
Good luck though lady and keep testing!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Excalibur said:


> If by breakthrough you mean I want to break through wall so I can get to the ibuprofen faster then yes lol Yup...the cramps are now hitting....ugh. This is def the dreaded visitor.
> 
> Just spoke to DH and he is being incredibly supportive. We are going to try again this month and if no luck, he suggested we see a specialist. Gotta make sure our pipes are still working right haha!!!
> 
> So whose with me for May?! :happydance: LOL!!
> 
> (I was taught to find the humor in everything...so I am trying)


----------



## babydreams85

Cheryl, yay for pos OPK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Get to :sex::spermy:!!! 

Sweetz, so sorry about AF. :nope: I hope next month is YOUR month, I know it will happen soon for you!!! :hugs:

Silver, good luck...you know I have heard so many times about couples who took a month off and just did NTNP, and that was the month it happened for them. FXed for you!!! :hugs:

Ex, hope you are still feeling good! When is your first Dr appt? 

Sprite, sorry you are feeling so down. :hugs: Things will get better, just hang in there!!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Great attitude Sweetz!! I think that May will definitely be your month!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - Sorry hun but I don't want to lie and say I can see something, keep testing though chick and good luck :dust: 

Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust: 

Sweetz - I meant that if you are Pregnant, it's just your body getting rid of the old blood to make way for baby settling in? I had really bad cramps and thought AF was going to show up but she never did. You never know :winkwink: 

BabyDreams - I'm feeling on top of the world, thank you hun. I'll be ringing the Doctors in the morning, they haven't been open with it being Bank Holiday weekend. :( How are you hun?


----------



## Sprite2011

Cheryl- so pleased you have got your positive OPK!! :happydance: enjoy tonight!!:sex::blush: 

No sign for me yet, but going to hang on in there!:coffee:

Sweetz- sorry the :witch: arrived may very well be with you for May! :hugs:

Thanks so much to everyone on this thread- don't know how I would be doing without you all, :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Im still here ex. Ds decided he wanted to decorate his bedroom, bloody gold!!! We are 2 coats down and its still very patchy. Dh is not impressed! Weird af, had 3 days bleed, lots of tiny clots? Since then had a thick creamy cm, tinged brown, still there today. Not sure whats happening, not had this before. Took my last soy last night, god it gave me headaches!


----------



## Sweetz33

Coming from this Southern Belle.....

YA'LL ROCK!!! haha!!

Sprite I especially love the witch emot. That gave me a chuckle. If it wasn't for you guys on here, I would most likely be in the fetal position in bed barking orders at my poor stepson. I am very grateful (and I know he is too lol)


----------



## Cracker

Had my first AF since our loss, had a retained placenta so had to have a d&c - weird thing is AF only lasted 4 days and not that heavy. Has anyone else experienced this?

I have suffered a bit with short luteal phases, so taking B12 but is there anything else I should try? Tempted by this baby aspirin thing in general - but not sure whether to!!

Good luck to all of those trying this month x


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Im still here ex. Ds decided he wanted to decorate his bedroom, bloody gold!!! We are 2 coats down and its still very patchy. Dh is not impressed! Weird af, had 3 days bleed, lots of tiny clots? Since then had a thick creamy cm, tinged brown, still there today. Not sure whats happening, not had this before. Took my last soy last night, god it gave me headaches!

Hiya hun :hugs: 

Gold? Wow, that's an unusual colour for a bedroom, bless him. Oh dear, that doesn't sound too good, hope you manage to sort it out soon hun then it's not as patchy. We don't want DH angry now do we? Hmm, could it possibly be the Soy that's made your AF weird? Is headache a side effect of the Soy? :(


----------



## CherylC3

thanks girlies il defo be :sex: tonight did it last night and we will give one last shot tomoro thts wot u need to do is it??


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - It sure is, to make sure all bases are covered :thumbup: Good luck! 

:sex::spermy::dust::baby::thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Both my sister and I are Christmas babies. I am the 23rd, she is the 26th. Trust me....it stinks...lol Even my Godfather is around that time (21st).

We got joint gifts ALL the time. Your birthday is sometimes forgotten in the Christmas spaz out time...and more often then not your birthday party is sort a few people due to the flu and vacations haha!!!

Come to think of it...maybe it was a good thing I didn't BFP right now. 4 birthdays right by Christmas would be a bit much haha!! (Me, my sis, my Godfather) Wow...never thought of that. That's looking at the positive I suppose! lol


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Becy - Sorry hun but I don't want to lie and say I can see something, keep testing though chick and good luck :dust:
> 
> Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Sweetz - I meant that if you are Pregnant, it's just your body getting rid of the old blood to make way for baby settling in? I had really bad cramps and thought AF was going to show up but she never did. You never know :winkwink:
> 
> BabyDreams - I'm feeling on top of the world, thank you hun. I'll be ringing the Doctors in the morning, they haven't been open with it being Bank Holiday weekend. :( How are you hun?

Aww that's wonderful! So glad to hear you're feeling great! 

I'm fine too, just trying not to stress through this 2ww. I had a huge temp drop this morning, and I'm cramping bad today, so either AF is coming in the middle of my 2ww, or ???? Hoping it shoots back up in the morning!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hun :D Ooo a temp dip? :happydance: Fingers crossed it shoots back up tomorrow hun, sounds promising! :dust::happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Becy - Sorry hun but I don't want to lie and say I can see something, keep testing though chick and good luck :dust:
> 
> Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Sweetz - I meant that if you are Pregnant, it's just your body getting rid of the old blood to make way for baby settling in? I had really bad cramps and thought AF was going to show up but she never did. You never know :winkwink:
> 
> BabyDreams - I'm feeling on top of the world, thank you hun. I'll be ringing the Doctors in the morning, they haven't been open with it being Bank Holiday weekend. :( How are you hun?
> 
> Aww that's wonderful! So glad to hear you're feeling great!
> 
> I'm fine too, just trying not to stress through this 2ww. I had a huge temp drop this morning, and I'm cramping bad today, so either AF is coming in the middle of my 2ww, or ???? Hoping it shoots back up in the morning!!!!Click to expand...

I am having similar dip and some pressure and twinges but think it's actually a good sign. I found a chart very similar to mine and it resulted in pregnancy. Also experiencing some unusual nausea that I don't get during usual cycles.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I also had a dip this morning from 36.85 to 36.65 
hoping it goes back up tomorrow morning! 

& i hope all you guys getting dips it goes up for you :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Ex, I will test again tomorrow morning and see if I can see anything....fingers crossed!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks Ex, I will test again tomorrow morning and see if I can see anything....fingers crossed!!! :)

You're welcome hun. Good luck for tomorrow! Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

lilblossom said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Becy - Sorry hun but I don't want to lie and say I can see something, keep testing though chick and good luck :dust:
> 
> Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Sweetz - I meant that if you are Pregnant, it's just your body getting rid of the old blood to make way for baby settling in? I had really bad cramps and thought AF was going to show up but she never did. You never know :winkwink:
> 
> BabyDreams - I'm feeling on top of the world, thank you hun. I'll be ringing the Doctors in the morning, they haven't been open with it being Bank Holiday weekend. :( How are you hun?
> 
> Aww that's wonderful! So glad to hear you're feeling great!
> 
> I'm fine too, just trying not to stress through this 2ww. I had a huge temp drop this morning, and I'm cramping bad today, so either AF is coming in the middle of my 2ww, or ???? Hoping it shoots back up in the morning!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am having similar dip and some pressure and twinges but think it's actually a good sign. I found a chart very similar to mine and it resulted in pregnancy. Also experiencing some unusual nausea that I don't get during usual cycles.Click to expand...

Hope we both get our BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Becyboo__x said:


> I also had a dip this morning from 36.85 to 36.65
> hoping it goes back up tomorrow morning!
> 
> & i hope all you guys getting dips it goes up for you :hugs:

Hope so for you too!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

hey girls so does your temp hav to dip before it rises when u become pregnant??? i thot it just rises??? sorry im rubbish with these things...x


----------



## lynneywings

Just done a pregnancy test 10dpo, BFN. Am only 3 months into ttc after miscarriage in Jan and am just soooo fed up. It consumes my thinking all the time, everytime i get a BFN just feel so upset. Its not fair :(. Sorry just a bit fed up today x


----------



## Becyboo__x

CherylC3 said:


> hey girls so does your temp hav to dip before it rises when u become pregnant??? i thot it just rises??? sorry im rubbish with these things...x

All iv been told by a few girls on my journal who chart regular is
that it needs to stay above coverline if it goes below then AF is likely
to come.. but i thought because i had a biggish dip it might continue to
dip but its gone back up again today..

basically aslong as its above coverline it should be good
x


----------



## Excalibur

Lynney - Sorry to hear you got BFN chick, it's still early days yet though :winkwink:

Becy - Your chart is looking good hun! :D Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thankyou hun its gone back up today so im happy just
not sure why i got a positive 3 days ago and now nothing :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Becyboo__x said:


> Thankyou hun its gone back up today so im happy just
> not sure why i got a positive 3 days ago and now nothing :cry:

You're welcome hun :hugs: You was only early chick, might just be your hormones fluctuating? :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just did digi and its not pregnant
so im thinking that is it ... :(


----------



## Excalibur

Becyboo__x said:


> Just did digi and its not pregnant
> so im thinking that is it ... :(

Sorry to hear that hun, you are not out until the :witch: shows though :hugs:


----------



## lynneywings

Beckyboo - Sorry to hear that hun, its soooo disappointing isn't it. I hate ttc.

Ex - Thanks for that, how are things with you?? You getting a 6 week scan? x


----------



## Excalibur

Lynney - You're welcome hun. Things are ok with me thank you, not got many symptoms at the moment. I'm not sure if I'll get a 6 week scan, I would love one and I'll ask my Midwife when I get an appointment but I don't know if she will give me one or not.. :( x


----------



## lynneywings

Ah glad you are good hun! I didn't have any symptoms with my little boy at all, lucky as some of my friends were soooo ill. When I miscarried (2nd pregnancy) and was in the hospital (Liverpool Women's). They told me when I got pregnant again to come in and they would scan me at 6 weeks. They said there is no medical benefit but was for reassurance to check heartbeat etc. They do that for all people who have miscarried, worth a try!! They are fab in that hospital thou! Shud try your hospital, see what their policy is. Just a thought x x
Have now given all my pregnancy tests to my husband to hide lol, so am just going to wait for AF now. Love being a mummy, just want number 2 so badly. Am going to relax thou it will happen eventually, fingers crossed x xx


----------



## Excalibur

lynneywings said:


> Ah glad you are good hun! I didn't have any symptoms with my little boy at all, lucky as some of my friends were soooo ill. When I miscarried (2nd pregnancy) and was in the hospital (Liverpool Women's). They told me when I got pregnant again to come in and they would scan me at 6 weeks. They said there is no medical benefit but was for reassurance to check heartbeat etc. They do that for all people who have miscarried, worth a try!! They are fab in that hospital thou! Shud try your hospital, see what their policy is. Just a thought x x
> Have now given all my pregnancy tests to my husband to hide lol, so am just going to wait for AF now. Love being a mummy, just want number 2 so badly. Am going to relax thou it will happen eventually, fingers crossed x xx

Aww bless, I know it's worrying not having symptoms but I can imagine that when you do get them, you wish they would go away! Oh really? I had a Miscarriage in January so hopefully they will send me for one just for peace of mind. I must admit, it is worrying and I would love to have an early scan, just to put my mind at ease. Can't hurt asking can it? If you don't ask, you don't get, I say. Thank you for the advice chick, I'll keep you updated how things go. I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon hun, fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## babydreams85

You ladies are still early, not out yet! 


My temp went way back up this morning, so it could have been an implant dip I suppose, but could have also been anything else lol. I'm not holding my breath! This mornings test for me was also a BFN at 9dpo. I have a big bag full of ICs so I will be testing until the witch shows!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Your chart is looking good hun, still got those nasty white dots though :nope: I didn't get a positive on my IC's until AF was late so don't be disheartened hun, you might get one early, I guess every woman is different :thumbup: 

I have just been to my GP, I'm now on the waiting list for a Midwife appointment :happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Still no line this morning...I guess I will try again tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - Your chart is looking good hun, still got those nasty white dots though :nope: I didn't get a positive on my IC's until AF was late so don't be disheartened hun, you might get one early, I guess every woman is different :thumbup:
> 
> I have just been to my GP, I'm now on the waiting list for a Midwife appointment :happydance:

Yay for Midwife appointment!!!!!!!!! I bet you are so excited!!!!

Yep I know on the white dots! I read something though that says as long as you've had 3 hours straight of sleep when you take it, that its close enough to accurate. My normal temp time is 7am, and I get solid dots for those days. Yesterday it was around 7:30am when I took it and today was 6:35am, and it was much higher today than yesterday, so I'm 100% positive I had a dip and a rise. I don't think 30 mins should make much difference since my normal time is 7am, but apparently it does to FF!!! LOL My first BFP back in Dec I got a faint at night on 10dpo with ICs, and then a much better IC, FRER, and pos digi by 11dpo. I have 2 FRERs but I'm saving them for at least 11-12dpo or if I get a pos IC.

I am having the worst backache and still these crampy/pressure feelings, especially on my left side. That was the side my little angel was on... :(


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> Still no line this morning...I guess I will try again tomorrow! Fingers crossed!

FXed for both of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed for all those in their testing days. Lot's of baby :dust: to all :D xxx

Babydreams - I really can't wait! Soooo excited!! :happydance: Everything matters to FF :haha: You have to be more or less the same time everyday otherwise it gives you those nasty white dots. I was given a link to a website where you can change your temps from the time you normally take your temp and the time you actually took it and it adjusts them for you, sometimes gets rid of the white dots. Your chart is looking really promising though :thumbup: Sorry to hear about your backache hun, hope it eases up for you soon :( I am suffering with back ache today, it's torture! xxx


----------



## Little J

Hey All!
I figured it was about time to join in since I follow alot of the threads on here. Quick info about my situation:
March 4th i lost my baby at 5 weeks :( it was very hard for me just like all of you theres nothing in the world id rather be than a mom. My Dr. told me to wait a month for my cycle to go back to normal, but I didnt think there was a need as my body took care of itself very well after the miscarriage. 

My cycles are usually 33-34 days before the MC and i typically ovulated on CD18 or CD19. I dont like using OPKS bc they never seemed to work for me and I used them the month i got preg. but i never got a pos. result for the OPK. I usually just go off of the EWCM. 

I am no sure what to expect as this is my first cycle since the MC. I am on CD 38 and i noticed on march 28th and 29th i had the EWCM. Of course I got to work those days and a day or two after. The last week and a half I have had sore BB's and getting slight vertigo like i did last month before my MC (but not as dizzy as i felt last time) My whole lower body aches....back and butt area and i have been feeling really crampy as well during this week an a half. I took a preg. test yesterday afternoon but BFN. I am not sure waht to expect! I have no idea when my period should arrive....if it were my normal cycle I would have gotten it last saturday (April 7th) but since It seemed as I O'd a week later than normal i should expect AF a week later as well right? I just dont know when to expect it and when to test!


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Fingers crossed for all those in their testing days. Lot's of baby :dust: to all :D xxx
> 
> Babydreams - I really can't wait! Soooo excited!! :happydance: Everything matters to FF :haha: You have to be more or less the same time everyday otherwise it gives you those nasty white dots. I was given a link to a website where you can change your temps from the time you normally take your temp and the time you actually took it and it adjusts them for you, sometimes gets rid of the white dots. Your chart is looking really promising though :thumbup: Sorry to hear about your backache hun, hope it eases up for you soon :( I am suffering with back ache today, it's torture! xxx

Thanks Ex!!! I found the temp adjuster and used it on my chart! It got rid of my white dots, yay. It also makes the dip yesterday look even more obvious with my temp jump today. I read though that a dip could just be an estrogen surge midway through your LP. I didn't have it last month though?? Guess I will just have to wait and see! Sorry about your backache too...they are awful aren't they??


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi: 

Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: 

Your cycles can be really messed up after a loss, I think it takes roughly about 4-6 weeks for your cycle to return to normal, depending how far along you were. 

Hope you are not left in limbo for too long hun.


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for all those in their testing days. Lot's of baby :dust: to all :D xxx
> 
> Babydreams - I really can't wait! Soooo excited!! :happydance: Everything matters to FF :haha: You have to be more or less the same time everyday otherwise it gives you those nasty white dots. I was given a link to a website where you can change your temps from the time you normally take your temp and the time you actually took it and it adjusts them for you, sometimes gets rid of the white dots. Your chart is looking really promising though :thumbup: Sorry to hear about your backache hun, hope it eases up for you soon :( I am suffering with back ache today, it's torture! xxx
> 
> Thanks Ex!!! I found the temp adjuster and used it on my chart! It got rid of my white dots, yay. It also makes the dip yesterday look even more obvious with my temp jump today. I read though that a dip could just be an estrogen surge midway through your LP. I didn't have it last month though?? Guess I will just have to wait and see! Sorry about your backache too...they are awful aren't they??Click to expand...

You're welcome hun. Yay! Your chart looks a lot better chick :thumbup: Your dip yesterday looks really promising, looks like my chart so fingers crossed it is what we think it is! :dust: Thank you hun, it's eased off a little now, they sure are awful, especially when they get really bad!


----------



## Little J

I hope not either.....I was only 5 weeks exactly when i MC. This sunday will be 6 weeks since day 1 of MC bleed. (I only bled for 4 or 5 days and they were all kinda light and not much different than my normal AF)

Its just driving me nuts bc i keep feeling like im going to get AF soon with symptoms of cramping etc. but nothing.....i keep carrying around tampons just in case but everytime i go to the bathroom....nothing.... I will be kinda releived if/when AF comes just so i can get back on track with things....but itd also be nice to get a BFP right away after the MC. 

Im so happy for you that you got your BFP!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> I hope not either.....I was only 5 weeks exactly when i MC. This sunday will be 6 weeks since day 1 of MC bleed. (I only bled for 4 or 5 days and they were all kinda light and not much different than my normal AF)
> 
> Its just driving me nuts bc i keep feeling like im going to get AF soon with symptoms of cramping etc. but nothing.....i keep carrying around tampons just in case but everytime i go to the bathroom....nothing.... I will be kinda releived if/when AF comes just so i can get back on track with things....but itd also be nice to get a BFP right away after the MC.
> 
> Im so happy for you that you got your BFP!

I know exactly how you feel hun, when we had our MC, for the first time in my life, I couldn't wait for AF to show! Better to be safe than sorry with the tampons though huh? Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon chick :hugs: 

Thank you hunni :D


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey Little J welcome to the thread:hi:
Its going on 8 weeks since I had my missed miscarriage at 8 weeks :cry: had what gp said was af bleeding starting 22 days ago for bout 8 days (brown blood 1 red spot???!! sorry if tmi), now CD22 no ovulation it miscarriages really screw up hormones I am using an OPK and clearblue fertility predictor with no ovulation yet! Am getting fed up and have no idea what going on :wacko: seeing my gp on the 25th so if nothing had happened by then am going to ask for bloods and a scan!!

Anyone know anything about soy isoflavones inducing ovulation??

hugs to all
Looking out for more BFPs guys (why is it when anyone on here gets one I feel so happy and hopeful, but in 'real life' feel gutted and why not me??)

:hugs:xx


----------



## Little J

Sprite2011 said:


> Hey Little J welcome to the thread:hi:
> Its going on 8 weeks since I had my missed miscarriage at 8 weeks :cry: had what gp said was af bleeding starting 22 days ago for bout 8 days (brown blood 1 red spot???!! sorry if tmi), now CD22 no ovulation it miscarriages really screw up hormones I am using an OPK and clearblue fertility predictor with no ovulation yet! Am getting fed up and have no idea what going on :wacko: seeing my gp on the 25th so if nothing had happened by then am going to ask for bloods and a scan!!
> 
> Anyone know anything about soy isoflavones inducing ovulation??
> 
> hugs to all
> Looking out for more BFPs guys (why is it when anyone on here gets one I feel so happy and hopeful, but in 'real life' feel gutted and why not me??)
> 
> :hugs:xx

It was just so much easier with my regular cycle...i dont like not knowing whats going on:shrug:
I think we get excited for everyone on here bc we know how much we each struggle and have had to work to get to a BFP. When we see others in "real life" we dont know their back stories so we automatically assume they got their BFP right away without the heartaches (but thats not the truth all the time....alot more women have troubles TTC its just no one ever really talks about it...)

But I am the same way as you....i automatically get jealous in a sense when i see people on Facebook that post they are preggers and i get mad bc i have been trying longer than them...and have lost a baby etc. but its hard to not think that way. Thats Y i felt the need to come on here to get the support from women like you to help me through and so i know im not the only one!:hugs:


----------



## haileysmom

Hi Ladies,
Just checking in. So I just got my BFP after my loss in Feb. I was happy, nervous, and in shock all at the same time. Wont see doc til May and man do I wish I didn't even know right now. I guess I would be considered 4+2weeks right now. Its so early, i'm not sure if I want to try and get early ultrasounds to ease my mind or just wait til past my loss. I was supposed to be 12 weeks but baby was only measuring 8.5 weeks. Any advice out there on how to enjoy this time.
Thanks


----------



## Little J

haileysmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in. So I just got my BFP after my loss in Feb. I was happy, nervous, and in shock all at the same time. Wont see doc til May and man do I wish I didn't even know right now. I guess I would be considered 4+2weeks right now. Its so early, i'm not sure if I want to try and get early ultrasounds to ease my mind or just wait til past my loss. I was supposed to be 12 weeks but baby was only measuring 8.5 weeks. Any advice out there on how to enjoy this time.
> Thanks

Congrats!! Im still working towards getting a BFP after my loss on march 4th.(still no AF yet...)
In my opinion, i say you should treat this pregnancy as positive. Dont be afraid, itll only cause stress which can go against you and the new baby. I feel that you should be excited and do as you would as if this was your first. (easier said than done i know....) This is an exciting time! :happydance: Yay for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Haileysmom - Congratulations on your BFP hun, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :flower: Really sorry to hear you are still grieving and can't enjoy this Pregnancy as much as you should. I don't think I'll be 100% happy until I have seen Our Little Miracle on the screen after our loss in January.


----------



## lynneywings

Ah congrats Haileysmum. Can't really give you any advice how to 'enjoy' this time, pregnancy innocence is lost after a miscarriage (for me anyway!). When I get my BFP (hopefully soon, fingers crossed!) I will be having a 6, 9 and 12 week scan just for reassurance. I lost mine when I was nearly 12 weeks baby measured 9 + 2. The only thing I can say is try and stay positive, chances are you will have a happy and healthy pregnancy and a gorgeous baby at the end of it, congrats x x x


----------



## lynneywings

Ex - yeah ask for that scan, am sure they will give you one if you ask and explain your worries.
Little J - Welcome, so sorry to hear about your loss. We have all been through the same on here and understand the desperate need for a BFP
Jacksonsmummy & Babydreams - Good luck, will keep my fingers crossed for you both x x


----------



## Sweetz33

So the :witch: came full force so my April hopes are gone... It's ok, DH is being very supportive and is doing everything he can think of so that in May we get our sticky bean. 

Congrats to all those who got their :bfp: this month! YOU GO GIRLS!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lynney - I will ask my Midwife hun, surely it can't hurt to ask :D

Sweetz - Really sorry to hear AF showed up :( I wish you all the best of luck for next cycle :dust:


----------



## lynneywings

Sweetz - Sorry to hear that, know its soooo disappointing! Here's to a May BFP x x


----------



## Little J

I know this os a silly question but how are you able to get those trackers on the bottom of each message you send? like the ovulation tracker.... pregnancy tracker etc? I would like to add some on mine but cant seem to figure out how its done?


----------



## lilblossom

Little J said:


> I know this os a silly question but how are you able to get those trackers on the bottom of each message you send? like the ovulation tracker.... pregnancy tracker etc? I would like to add some on mine but cant seem to figure out how its done?

Go to countdown to pregnancy website and click the ticker tab. They walk you through setting them up then you just have to get the code to agn at your signature


----------



## Little J

lilblossom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> I know this os a silly question but how are you able to get those trackers on the bottom of each message you send? like the ovulation tracker.... pregnancy tracker etc? I would like to add some on mine but cant seem to figure out how its done?
> 
> Go to countdown to pregnancy website and click the ticker tab. They walk you through setting them up then you just have to get the code to agn at your signatureClick to expand...

Thanks so much!:thumbup:


----------



## Little J

LADIES! I was feeling dizzy today just like i did last month when i found out i was PG (before my mc) so i took a FRER and it was a faint pos! If i count correctly it is also about 12 DPO which is the same exact time i tested with my MC and it was the same exact faint positive. Im scared its gunna be dejavue again :/ please help.... i need to try and keep my head up bu all i can think about is remembering what happened last month when i was excited only to MC a week later.... should i tell hubby when the line gets darker? i hope this bean is a sticky bugger cus i really want it! im so glad it happened even before my first AF from my MC but im terrified itll go away again :/


----------



## mellywelly

Congrats to Haileysmom and Little J :happydance::happydance::happydance:

No idea on how to help you enjoy your pregnancies :shrug: but statistically I dont think that are you are any more likely to MC again than anyone else that has not MC'd. Mmmm not sure I made that sound possitive:shrug:

I honestly don't think I will be able to enjoy the next pg, not until I've got past 17dpo and then had a scan


----------



## mellywelly

Little J, its up to you when you tell your hubby, but I would tell mine. Whatever happens, I'd need DH's support.


----------



## Sprite2011

Think until I get past 8 weeks (or 40:wacko:), I will be stressed, but as my body has some how decided ovulation is a bad idea won't be finding out anytime soon :winkwink:


----------



## mellywelly

You could always try the soy sprite, but beware of the headaches!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Little J, its up to you when you tell your hubby, but I would tell mine. Whatever happens, I'd need DH's support.

I just realized you were once in the same boat i am in with get a BFP so quick after a MC. How did you handle everything? Even finding that the baby had gone again? 

are you doing anything different for TTC#3?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

babydreams85 said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Still no line this morning...I guess I will try again tomorrow! Fingers crossed!
> 
> FXed for both of us!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Absolutely!! :) Going to test again in the morning! Are you?


----------



## mellywelly

It was quite traumatic littlej if I'm honest, but it was all a bit sureal. I had what I thought was af for 2 days, but just felt pg, so tested anyway and got a bfp. I only kept it another 4 days before losing again, so I didn't really have time to take it all in. 
Im trying soy this cycle, not sure there is anything else left to try after that!


----------



## lostandsad

Er, yeah so...

I think my OH just broke up with me...on facebook?

We have been having some troubles, then he sent me a text earlier saying he needed time to think things through...

...then tonight i look at my fb and he has changed his status from 'engaged' to nothing.

So I guess I'm out. Full stop. No more TTC. No baby. And I'm 34. How long till I meet someone new, to then spend enough time together to try for a baby - even if that person wants to?

Who does this? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. i think I'm in shock. We've been together nearly 2 years, we just lost a baby together, yeah we've been having some troubles but do you want to tell ME before you tell everyone else?????????????????????????

And still, no AF. But I've been having pains. I've decided I'm probably infertile or having an ectopic which won't show up on the HPT. The way this week is going, it's probably terminal.


----------



## lilblossom

lostandsad said:


> Er, yeah so...
> 
> I think my OH just broke up with me...on facebook?
> 
> We have been having some troubles, then he sent me a text earlier saying he needed time to think things through...
> 
> ...then tonight i look at my fb and he has changed his status from 'engaged' to nothing.
> 
> So I guess I'm out. Full stop. No more TTC. No baby. And I'm 34. How long till I meet someone new, to then spend enough time together to try for a baby - even if that person wants to?
> 
> Who does this? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. i think I'm in shock. We've been together nearly 2 years, we just lost a baby together, yeah we've been having some troubles but do you want to tell ME before you tell everyone else?????????????????????????
> 
> And still, no AF. But I've been having pains. I've decided I'm probably infertile or having an ectopic which won't show up on the HPT. The way this week is going, it's probably terminal.

I am so incredibly sorry for you. There are really no words except that if I knew him personally I would be sorely tempted to tell him off for you. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> It was quite traumatic littlej if I'm honest, but it was all a bit sureal. I had what I thought was af for 2 days, but just felt pg, so tested anyway and got a bfp. I only kept it another 4 days before losing again, so I didn't really have time to take it all in.
> Im trying soy this cycle, not sure there is anything else left to try after that!

Im so sorry about what you all had to go thru. I think youll get yours soon:hugs: If anything happens this time around for me im gunna come running to you! its def. nice to have other people that can help ease the pain of these situations. 

What does soy do for pregnancy/conceiving?


----------



## Little J

lostandsad said:


> Er, yeah so...
> 
> I think my OH just broke up with me...on facebook?
> 
> We have been having some troubles, then he sent me a text earlier saying he needed time to think things through...
> 
> ...then tonight i look at my fb and he has changed his status from 'engaged' to nothing.
> 
> So I guess I'm out. Full stop. No more TTC. No baby. And I'm 34. How long till I meet someone new, to then spend enough time together to try for a baby - even if that person wants to?
> 
> Who does this? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. i think I'm in shock. We've been together nearly 2 years, we just lost a baby together, yeah we've been having some troubles but do you want to tell ME before you tell everyone else?????????????????????????
> 
> And still, no AF. But I've been having pains. I've decided I'm probably infertile or having an ectopic which won't show up on the HPT. The way this week is going, it's probably terminal.

wow, what a loser.....you dont want to share 18 years of a kids life with someone like that anyways. ur better off!

ps. you are able to get pos. tests with ectopics. my friend had one sadly. She was excited she has a BFP then went to the Dr. for her scan and sound the baby in her tube with the heartbeating....:cry:


----------



## Little J

jacksonsmommy said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Still no line this morning...I guess I will try again tomorrow! Fingers crossed!
> 
> FXed for both of us!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!! :) Going to test again in the morning! Are you?Click to expand...

good luck tomorrow ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Littlej, soy is supposed to act like s natural Clomid, and make you ovulate with better eggs. Im 37 and maybe my eggs are past their best? Lol

Lost, im not sure what to say huh, but wish I could give you a big hug. Maybe at this point you are jumping the gun a bit, maybe there is some other explanation for him removing the engaged. He's not changed it to single at least. 

If he's asked for a bit of thinking time, I think it's really sensible. If you are having problems it's actually responsible of him to make sure it's what he wants rather than just carrying on and burying his head. From what I've seen, if your relationship isn't really strong, having a baby will tear you apart, not pull you together. I think I saw recently that most marriages that fail do so within the first year of having a baby. 

I think you both need to sit down and have a long and very honest talk and hopefully you will both be wanting the same thing.:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Still no line this morning...I guess I will try again tomorrow! Fingers crossed!
> 
> FXed for both of us!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!! :) Going to test again in the morning! Are you?Click to expand...

Oh yes, I may use one of my FRERs in the morning...I can't decide! They seem to be more accurate than the ICs but I'm not sure if I want to "waste" one for a BFN. :wacko: Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats to Hailey and LittleJ...so exciting!!! :happydance: I don't have any advice for not being nervous with a pregnancy after a MC...I think it's only natural. The odds are in your favor, though, as Melly said. Just try to take it day by day and you will feel much better once you get to your 2nd tri!! :hugs:


Lost, so sorry to hear about your OH...how awful of him!!! Do you think he is just so deeply stressed about the MC and doesn't know how to handle it? Men don't deal with their emotions nearly as well. :wacko: It would be easier if they would just talk to us sometimes and be up front and honest about how they feel huh?? I feel so horrible for you!! I understand from personal experience how painful it is to lose somebody you care about so deeply. I know this is hard to think about now, BUT if he isn't the one for you, then there is someone better out there...and you WILL find him! If he leaves, it's HIS loss! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Littlej, soy is supposed to act like s natural Clomid, and make you ovulate with better eggs. Im 37 and maybe my eggs are past their best? Lol
> 
> Lost, im not sure what to say huh, but wish I could give you a big hug. Maybe at this point you are jumping the gun a bit, maybe there is some other explanation for him removing the engaged. He's not changed it to single at least.
> 
> If he's asked for a bit of thinking time, I think it's really sensible. If you are having problems it's actually responsible of him to make sure it's what he wants rather than just carrying on and burying his head. From what I've seen, if your relationship isn't really strong, having a baby will tear you apart, not pull you together. I think I saw recently that most marriages that fail do so within the first year of having a baby.
> 
> I think you both need to sit down and have a long and very honest talk and hopefully you will both be wanting the same thing.:hugs:

Very well said Melly! :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well my temp rose today but not sure what to think
as my chart looks good but im still not getting anything on
tests there looks to be the faintest of lines but to me just 
look like evaps :nope: i only have 3 IC's left so think im going
to do 1 tomorrow and friday .. AF's due friday so its a waiting game i
guess :nope:


----------



## Little J

Becyboo__x said:


> Well my temp rose today but not sure what to think
> as my chart looks good but im still not getting anything on
> tests there looks to be the faintest of lines but to me just
> look like evaps :nope: i only have 3 IC's left so think im going
> to do 1 tomorrow and friday .. AF's due friday so its a waiting game i
> guess :nope:

Thats what mine looked like monday when i took my FRER. I thought i was just trying to see somthing that wasnt there even tho there was a "possible" line. I tested yesterday afternoon and tried to not drink a ton of water and held my pee for about 3 hours and i took another FRER and it has a faint pink pos. line. which i was super excited about. I am going to test again this friday with a FRER to confirm the line gets darker (last month i had a early MC and my line wasnt getting any darker and i ended up MC a week later....i really hope all goes well this time for me.)

Needless to say there is still hope for you my dear!:thumbup:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Still no line....boo! Guess I will try again tomorrow!! 
My ticker is wrong though as I am not due for my period until 4/16.
How about you babydreams??


----------



## Little J

jacksonsmommy said:


> Still no line....boo! Guess I will try again tomorrow!!
> My ticker is wrong though as I am not due for my period until 4/16.
> How about you babydreams??

my BFP never showed up to be visible atleast until 4 days before AF was due.... and mine were never full blown dark, they always seemed to be slightly lighter than the indicator control line. 

Fingers crossed for you for the next few days!:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> Still no line....boo! Guess I will try again tomorrow!!
> My ticker is wrong though as I am not due for my period until 4/16.
> How about you babydreams??

AWW that stinks! BFN here too! I am 10dpo.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Little J said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp rose today but not sure what to think
> as my chart looks good but im still not getting anything on
> tests there looks to be the faintest of lines but to me just
> look like evaps :nope: i only have 3 IC's left so think im going
> to do 1 tomorrow and friday .. AF's due friday so its a waiting game i
> guess :nope:
> 
> Thats what mine looked like monday when i took my FRER. I thought i was just trying to see somthing that wasnt there even tho there was a "possible" line. I tested yesterday afternoon and tried to not drink a ton of water and held my pee for about 3 hours and i took another FRER and it has a faint pink pos. line. which i was super excited about. I am going to test again this friday with a FRER to confirm the line gets darker (last month i had a early MC and my line wasnt getting any darker and i ended up MC a week later....i really hope all goes well this time for me.)
> 
> Needless to say there is still hope for you my dear!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I took a CBD though yesterday and was :bfn: .. :nope:
so made me guttered thinking i will be out.. :shrug: just 
confused my temp going up today again :shrug:


----------



## Little J

Becyboo__x said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp rose today but not sure what to think
> as my chart looks good but im still not getting anything on
> tests there looks to be the faintest of lines but to me just
> look like evaps :nope: i only have 3 IC's left so think im going
> to do 1 tomorrow and friday .. AF's due friday so its a waiting game i
> guess :nope:
> 
> Thats what mine looked like monday when i took my FRER. I thought i was just trying to see somthing that wasnt there even tho there was a "possible" line. I tested yesterday afternoon and tried to not drink a ton of water and held my pee for about 3 hours and i took another FRER and it has a faint pink pos. line. which i was super excited about. I am going to test again this friday with a FRER to confirm the line gets darker (last month i had a early MC and my line wasnt getting any darker and i ended up MC a week later....i really hope all goes well this time for me.)
> 
> Needless to say there is still hope for you my dear!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I took a CBD though yesterday and was :bfn: .. :nope:
> so made me guttered thinking i will be out.. :shrug: just
> confused my temp going up today again :shrug:Click to expand...

I always use FRER bc they seem to work best for me for finding out early in the pregnancy.... Honestly you never know whats going to happen...pregnancy is so crazy it never follows an exact protocol sadly. Im glad i found out yesterday about my BFP but i wish i didnt know bc all i do now is think about what is i lose it again :shrug: it seems so long to wait and go in for a scan, i hate not knowing whats going on or what my fait holds

last month before my MC i took a FRER and it was BFP then took a CBD and it said "not pregnant" and i was so confused...so i took another of both the next day and they were both BFP. sometimes when its early its so picky about the level of HCG and how much liquid you in took will also effect diluting out early levels of HCG. Just trying to keep you hopeful bc its true!

I also found it alot more helpful weeing in a cup and testing rather than just weeing straight on the stick. Not sure if that will help bring you a BFP sooner if you are preggers!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thank you hun means alot
i don't get FR because i never can tell on them :dohh:
but iv never got a bfp i always used cheap ones not IC's
abit better then them.. but got faints.. then used a CBD 
i guess its not nice seeing the words "not pregnant" :nope:
its abit less hurtful to just see 1 line :shrug:

i use these plastic cups that came with either my opk's or IC's
don't think iv ever done it on the stick i couldn't get it exact i don't
think :haha: be scared to ruin the test :lol: 
Im thinking if anything from my chart my dip might of been implantation
that was at 10dpo so nothing would show till tomorrow or friday.. so i guess
i will have to wait and see :shrug:
xx


----------



## mellywelly

Remember cbd are not very sensitive, ics can be really sensitive if you get the 10 miu


----------



## lynneywings

Another BFN at 11dpo, losing hope now x


----------



## Little J

lynneywings said:


> Another BFN at 11dpo, losing hope now x

dont lose hope!! :hugs: 11DPO i had a BFN and 12 DPO i got my faint but BFP!

just give him/her a little more time to pop up! and you cant rule any possibility out until AF (even then sometimes ppl are still PG)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Congratulations hun :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:

lostandsad - Really sorry to hear your bad news hun :hugs: I don't think it's very fair what he's done, with no explanation or anything! :growlmad: 

Sorry to hear about the BFN's ladies, hopefully you will see a BFP in the next day or so :thumbup::dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Little J, I figure I do still have some time!! I didn't get a BFP until the day before my period was due with Jackson! I will test again in the am!

Fingers crossed for us Babydreams! :)

I had to delete my signature, because for some reason it isn't accurate. It said that I already should have had AF but it isn't due until 4/16. I guess we will hope for a line in the next day or so!


----------



## Little J

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks Little J, I figure I do still have some time!! I didn't get a BFP until the day before my period was due with Jackson! I will test again in the am!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us Babydreams! :)
> 
> I had to delete my signature, because for some reason it isn't accurate. It said that I already should have had AF but it isn't due until 4/16. I guess we will hope for a line in the next day or so!

I just read that typically women who are pregnant that dont get pos. HPT til later usually means that they are having a boy (bc apparently female embryos produce more HCG sooner in early pregnancy) Jackson could have a brother! :happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ha really?? I hope that is the case and that I still might get a BFP this cycle. I will take another test tomorrow morning! :)


----------



## lynneywings

BFN @ 12dpo. Due AF today, can feel her coming, am out! Feel so down, hate this ttc after miscarriage :(


----------



## lynneywings

Good luck Jacksons mummy x


----------



## CherylC3

How many days past ovulation is best to test?? I'm 3dpo today and don't kno wot day to test..xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well 13dpo AF due tomorrow.. my temps were going well
but today they have dipped alot.. but im not sure what to think
of it as i had such a crap night woke up every few hours and had to
get up at 6am for my son (he usually don't wake til 8\9ish) but he went
back to sleep till 9 so i took my temp then but :shrug: seems right for 
AF coming but just still unsure if to discard it or not 

got pains too but i don't get AF pains usually so this is new.. and i have
a stomach bug and cough thats going around so can't win :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust: 

Lynney - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs: 

Cheryl - It's best to test around 10DPO or later :thumbup: 

Becy - If you didn't sleep very well I wouldn't read too much into your temp, if you had 3 hours sleep before you took your temp then it's correct :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

This is why i think it might be wrong but not sure as it will be right
if AF shows up tomorrow.. i had to get up at 6am and my set time is
around 8.30-9.30 to take my temp and i always do usually between 8.30 and
9.00 .. but im thinking getting up at 6am and going back to sleep till like half 8
9ish it might of been abit wrong :shrug:

i guess wait and see as if AF shows it should come overnight and in the AM


----------



## Sprite2011

lynneywings said:


> BFN @ 12dpo. Due AF today, can feel her coming, am out! Feel so down, hate this ttc after miscarriage :(

it really sucks doesn't it!! Have now not been pregnant for as long as I was :wacko: still haven't ovulated keep having cramps like af is going to start and sore bbs but can't be pregnant, (clearblue fertility monitor has been riding high for 18 days now!!) going to take the ticker thing off cos its wrong! 
hugs :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Becy- And your temp is still above your coverline too


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - As Melly pointed out, your temp is still above your coverline, you are not out yet :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Excalibur said:


> Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Lynney - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs:
> 
> Cheryl - It's best to test around 10DPO or later :thumbup:
> 
> Becy - If you didn't sleep very well I wouldn't read too much into your temp, if you had 3 hours sleep before you took your temp then it's correct :)

As early as that :shock: what day did u get ur BFP?:thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Lynney - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs:
> 
> Cheryl - It's best to test around 10DPO or later :thumbup:
> 
> Becy - If you didn't sleep very well I wouldn't read too much into your temp, if you had 3 hours sleep before you took your temp then it's correct :)
> 
> As early as that :shock: what day did u get ur BFP?:thumbup:Click to expand...

I got a faint positive at 10DPO on a FRER :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Jacksonsmommy - Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Lynney - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :hugs:
> 
> Cheryl - It's best to test around 10DPO or later :thumbup:
> 
> Becy - If you didn't sleep very well I wouldn't read too much into your temp, if you had 3 hours sleep before you took your temp then it's correct :)
> 
> As early as that :shock: what day did u get ur BFP?:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I got a faint positive at 10DPO on a FRER :thumbup:Click to expand...

I got a very very faint pos. at 11 DPO. faint pos. 12 DPO. line just shy of being the same color as the indicator 13 DPO. But everyone is different! some people dont get a sign of a BFP until a day before AF was suppost to arrive.


----------



## babydreams85

Well my temp had a huge drop this morning, back to post O temps. Also having horrible cramps. I usually don't cramp BEFORE AF but then again the MC has screwed by body up completely. So I am 99% sure I'm out. Just waiting for the :witch: now. :growlmad:

Guess I will order some of the soy Melly and try that next month. Have your headaches eased up?


----------



## mellywelly

As soon as had finished the last day of soy the headaches went, but I also had lots of spotting while taking it, up to about cd8.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

No line for me either Babydreams ...boo!
AF is due 4/16 so I am still holding out some hope...but keeping fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## CherylC3

Think il wait till at least 14dpo then don't want to torture myself any sooner lol... Really tired the now wud I get symptoms 3dpo????xx


----------



## mellywelly

They say you can only get symptoms after implant has happened as hcg doesn't rise until then, but on my Jan cycle I just knew I was pg at 1 dpo! I have a really good feeling about this cycle too, that is if we can ever get ds out of our room so we can bd!


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> No line for me either Babydreams ...boo!
> AF is due 4/16 so I am still holding out some hope...but keeping fingers crossed for both of us!

Mine is supposed to be due 4/15 (Sunday) I think. With my temp drop it just can't be a good sign, though. I don't think I'm going to test anymore...


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:
 

> They say you can only get symptoms after implant has happened as hcg doesn't rise until then, but on my Jan cycle I just knew I was pg at 1 dpo! I have a really good feeling about this cycle too, that is if we can ever get ds out of our room so we can bd!

Good luck this cycle Melly! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fingers crossed we get our bfps this month...x


----------



## babydreams85

CherylC3 said:


> Aw fingers crossed we get our bfps this month...x

Hope so Cheryl, don't know how many more BFNs I can take...:cry:


----------



## CherylC3

Baby dreams I've stopped tempting, it was just confusing me... I'm hoping I don't see another bfn that's why I want to wait until pregnancy will show up on a test. Xx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

babydreams85 said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> No line for me either Babydreams ...boo!
> AF is due 4/16 so I am still holding out some hope...but keeping fingers crossed for both of us!
> 
> Mine is supposed to be due 4/15 (Sunday) I think. With my temp drop it just can't be a good sign, though. I don't think I'm going to test anymore...Click to expand...

Well you never know!!! You still have a good chance so let's hold out some hope!! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Here's hoping for some more BFPs!!
Melly have ordered some soy stuff going to take it at night at hopefully will sleep of the headaches- well that the plan anyway!! :thumbup:

Got a gp appt in 2 weeks which will make me 10 weeks after the mc, figure that something should have happened one way or another by then... af, ovulation or BFP, at this point I'll take anything!!:haha:

Got tomorrow off work and can't wait! Lie in Yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Sorry to hear about the temp dip and AF cramps hun :(

Jacksonsmommy - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :( 

Good luck to all and sending you lot's of lucky, sticky baby :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> No line for me either Babydreams ...boo!
> AF is due 4/16 so I am still holding out some hope...but keeping fingers crossed for both of us!
> 
> Mine is supposed to be due 4/15 (Sunday) I think. With my temp drop it just can't be a good sign, though. I don't think I'm going to test anymore...Click to expand...
> 
> Well you never know!!! You still have a good chance so let's hold out some hope!! :)Click to expand...

Not for me, can't say I'm surprised but AF came flying in on her broomstick early and with FULL FORCE! LOL So I'm out for this month...on to May!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Awful cramps again just like last cycle, they have never been this bad before that I can remember. Going to have to get out my heating pad I think! 

My LP was only 11 days, ughhh. Just ordered my soy iso and it should be here tomorrow. Think I will start it tomorrow (CD 2) and do through CD 6. Maybe this will straighten out my cycle and hopefully give us that BFP!! :shrug:

Good luck jacksonsmommy and the rest of the ladies still testing!! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Really sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun. I wish you all the best of luck for a May BFP :hugs::dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Baby dreams sorry the witch got u.. There's always a chance of a may BFP..x
This 2ww is dragging in for me desperate to feel symtoms or something :(


----------



## Sprite2011

babydreams85 said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> No line for me either Babydreams ...boo!
> AF is due 4/16 so I am still holding out some hope...but keeping fingers crossed for both of us!
> 
> Mine is supposed to be due 4/15 (Sunday) I think. With my temp drop it just can't be a good sign, though. I don't think I'm going to test anymore...Click to expand...
> 
> Well you never know!!! You still have a good chance so let's hold out some hope!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me, can't say I'm surprised but AF came flying in on her broomstick early and with FULL FORCE! LOL So I'm out for this month...on to May!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awful cramps again just like last cycle, they have never been this bad before that I can remember. Going to have to get out my heating pad I think!
> 
> My LP was only 11 days, ughhh. Just ordered my soy iso and it should be here tomorrow. Think I will start it tomorrow (CD 2) and do through CD 6. Maybe this will straighten out my cycle and hopefully give us that BFP!! :shrug:
> 
> Good luck jacksonsmommy and the rest of the ladies still testing!! :dust:Click to expand...

Onwards and upwards towards our May BFPs!!:happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww sorry Babydreams....def May!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm hoping for a April BFP! I'm 7dpo and didn't wait for first AF after MC on March 6. I hope it rains lots and lots of :bfp:'s in here! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

AF due today but not here.. usually comes overnight and i notice in
AM shes here but nothing.. :bfn:'s too


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove - Good luck hun :dust: 

Becy - Fingers crossed she stays away! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Spoke too soon :lol:

Im out :(


----------



## Excalibur

Becyboo__x said:


> Spoke too soon :lol:
> 
> Im out :(

Aww no! Really sorry to hear that hun! :(:hugs: I wish you all the best of luck for next cycle! :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm going to test the 19th tht will be 10dpo I knew I wouldn't last till the 24th lol. Xx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww sorry beckyboo....I took another test this morning...
I thought I might have seen something, but my husband didn't, so maybe I just have line eye lol


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry becy and babydreams, heres to your bfps in may! 
Afm, typical! Haven't got any bd in yet and today got ewcm, I have never, ever, had ewcm on cd11!!! its normally just the day before o, so im either going to o super early or have loads more days of ewcm than usual, im hoping it's the latter! Still have ds in bed with us, but hopefully his room will be ready by tomorrow night yey! Think we will have to lock the dog out of the living room tonight lol:happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Good luck leinz!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Figured I would post it to see if anyone can see anything..I am sure I am just "wanting to see something" lol ;)

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/Fritest.jpg


----------



## Little J

jacksonsmommy said:


> Figured I would post it to see if anyone can see anything..I am sure I am just "wanting to see something" lol ;)
> 
> https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/Fritest.jpg

i have never used those...so i have NO idea where to even try and look for a line other than the obvious control! But theres also a faint line as well but I am not sure it all means. sorry love


----------



## mellywelly

Cant see anything, but if it's faint, I've only ever got them to show in a pic by taking it at an angle.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Good luck hun :dust: 

Jacksonsmommy - Sorry but I don't see anything hun :( Fingers crossed though for the next couple of days :dust: 

I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

Excalibur said:


> Melly - Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Jacksonsmommy - Sorry but I don't see anything hun :( Fingers crossed though for the next couple of days :dust:
> 
> I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:

So exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Thank you hun. It made my day today having that phonecall. Really excited! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww that's ok...I will try again tomorrow!!
yay Ex...for appointments!!! :)


----------



## bluecathy1978

I am going to be testing in 2 weeks time. I am really excited and nervous!!! I feel that I am ready for it now after my mc in January x


----------



## Leinzlove

mellywelly said:


> Sorry becy and babydreams, heres to your bfps in may!
> Afm, typical! Haven't got any bd in yet and today got ewcm, I have never, ever, had ewcm on cd11!!! its normally just the day before o, so im either going to o super early or have loads more days of ewcm than usual, im hoping it's the latter! Still have ds in bed with us, but hopefully his room will be ready by tomorrow night yey! Think we will have to lock the dog out of the living room tonight lol:happydance:

Thanks Hun! Good luck to you, also! Yay for it being about O time. And I'm all for locking the dog out of the livingroom. :)

Cheryl: I don't blame you for not waiting to test. I never can wait either, even when I know its way to early to be possible. May this 2ww bring us sticky beans! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

jacksonsmommy said:


> Figured I would post it to see if anyone can see anything..I am sure I am just "wanting to see something" lol ;)
> 
> https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/Fritest.jpg

Be careful with this test! I had a faint line at 6dpo... and I know its not possible!


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Awww that's ok...I will try again tomorrow!!
> yay Ex...for appointments!!! :)

Thank you hun :D I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Sorry becy and babydreams, heres to your bfps in may!
> Afm, typical! Haven't got any bd in yet and today got ewcm, I have never, ever, had ewcm on cd11!!! its normally just the day before o, so im either going to o super early or have loads more days of ewcm than usual, im hoping it's the latter! Still have ds in bed with us, but hopefully his room will be ready by tomorrow night yey! Think we will have to lock the dog out of the living room tonight lol:happydance:

Bet it's that soy! I started mine yesterday, no side effects so far. FXed for both of us on our first soy cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Awww that's ok...I will try again tomorrow!!
> yay Ex...for appointments!!! :)
> 
> Thank you hun :D I can't wait :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck at your appointment Ex!!! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

well looks like the soy worked, and its brought my O forward!!!! A + opk at cd12? never had this before! hopefully this will give me a decent LP, or will it still be 10 days? and a very short cycle? typical we have only got 1 bd in (last night) thinking we have a while before we need to seriously get jiggy :dohh: looks like it would be another boy then if we get pg this month 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/cd12.jpg


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> well looks like the soy worked, and its brought my O forward!!!! A + opk at cd12? never had this before! hopefully this will give me a decent LP, or will it still be 10 days? and a very short cycle? typical we have only got 1 bd in (last night) thinking we have a while before we need to seriously get jiggy :dohh: looks like it would be another boy then if we get pg this month
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/cd12.jpg

Yay! It's supposed to lengthen your LP too, it has worked great for a lot of ladies with short cycles. Last month I had a 33 or 34 day cycle but only an 11 day LP. Hopefully BFPs for both of us using the soy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hun :hugs: 

Melly - Yay for Positive OPK! Fingers crossed and lot's of lucky :dust: :happydance:

Sending everyone lot's of lucky, sticky baby :dust: and I look forward to seeing all those BFP's very soon! :D :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Soy has arrived so fingers crossed af will start soon so can start using it!! :coffee:
Not ovulated this cycle according to cbfm but now gone to low fertility reading so maybe af will start soon and can have a May BFP with Melly and Babydreams!!!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend- have been caving today and am aching all over exhausted as well but so much fun!! :sleep:
xx :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

I went caving donkeys years ago, loved every second if it!


----------



## B&LsMom

Beautiful positive OPK Melly!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> I went caving donkeys years ago, loved every second if it!

Haven't been for a good few months now, forgot how much i love it, but am so achy from being bent double for most of the day and head sore cos even with a hard hat i tend to bash my head way too much to be good for me!!!:dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Melly for O! :happydance: Get that eggy! :)


----------



## mellywelly

Sprite have you decided what dosage and days you are going to take the soy?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

AF got me today!! I guess May it is for me!! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> Sprite have you decided what dosage and days you are going to take the soy?

Was thinking to start on CD3 for 5 days at 80 initially and see what happens! Does that sound about right? 

Really feel like af is on its way as have awful cramps and feel so sick, had pain and cramps on and off since the erpc but these are hideous feel sick and yuck just want it to start and i can get on with trying again!! :growlmad:
Hope will ovulate next cycle :shrug:


----------



## mellywelly

Jacksonsmommy sorry af got you, hope you get a may bfp! 

Sprite, they advise you start off at 80g I think, most people do 2-6 or 3-7. I just jumped in at 200 lol, did 2-6 as I took them at bedtime, so suppose it was 2.5 to 6.5 really.


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> Jacksonsmommy sorry af got you, hope you get a may bfp!
> 
> Sprite, they advise you start off at 80g I think, most people do 2-6 or 3-7. I just jumped in at 200 lol, did 2-6 as I took them at bedtime, so suppose it was 2.5 to 6.5 really.

Thanks Melly!! Am also quite tempted just to go for higher dose!!

Jacksonsmommy- fingers crossed for you May BFP! :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Has anyone talked to ParisPrincess recently?? I hope she is doing well--was she skipping this month to avoid a Christmas babe??


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> AF got me today!! I guess May it is for me!! :)

Really sorry to hear AF got you hun. Sending you lot's of baby :dust: for a May BFP :)


----------



## mellywelly

blakesmom said:


> Has anyone talked to ParisPrincess recently?? I hope she is doing well--was she skipping this month to avoid a Christmas babe??

just searched for her posts and none since mid March. I think they were NTNP as were not keen on a Xmas baby.


----------



## mellywelly

I think the soy has done something. My O moved 2 days forward from cd15 to cd13, and my opk was actually darker than the control line, I'm normally lucky to get it the same strength.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Yay for dark OPK. Fingers crossed it's a good sign :dust::hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Has your avartar pic changes ex! Yay!!! You must be feeling relieved


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Has your avartar pic changes ex! Yay!!! You must be feeling relieved

It has hun. I got my 3+ on Digi this morning :D Thank you hun, I was so relieved to see it :happydance: x


----------



## lilblossom

I wonder why you can't buy those digis here. I have gone looking at all of our drug stores and they all carry the regular clear blue digis but not the ones that tell you how many weeks.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> I wonder why you can't buy those digis here. I have gone looking at all of our drug stores and they all carry the regular clear blue digis but not the ones that tell you how many weeks.

Have you had a look on Ebay hun? I got a pack of 2 for £6.50. Was a bargain considering they are £12/£13 from the shop :shock:


----------



## B&LsMom

lilblossom said:


> I wonder why you can't buy those digis here. I have gone looking at all of our drug stores and they all carry the regular clear blue digis but not the ones that tell you how many weeks.

I got mine on Ebay too!!


----------



## Sprite2011

lilblossom said:


> I wonder why you can't buy those digis here. I have gone looking at all of our drug stores and they all carry the regular clear blue digis but not the ones that tell you how many weeks.

Something to do with not being accurate for FDA approval I think (read it somewhere, but can't remember where!!)
Yep try ebay- I got some from a company called fertilityplan and they also have a website homeheath-uk, don't know if they ship abroad but woth checking out, I used them last time and was so cool seeing pregnant >3 (shame only made it to 8 :cry: but fx for May BFP!!)


----------



## mellywelly

Aaargh!!! Look at my chart, that o date better be wrong, or we have seriously cocked up, pardon the pun? How can it put o before I got the + opk?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O, Melly! Can't wait to hear about your sticky :bfp! :hugs:

AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

So sorry leinz, after what happened to me, I think sometimes our body needs the one cycle of bfn to regulate itself, otherwise we risk mcing again. Heres to a may bfp!?! Looks like I will be joining you as well since it looks as though we bd at the wrong time:cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly, I hope you won't be joining me in May! It only takes one sperm! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Wow, that is weird! Fingers crossed for your :bfp::dust:

Leinz - Really sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun. I wish you all the best of luck for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

Fingers crossed for you this month Melly... sorry about the witch, Leinz :(

Still trying not to think too much about things this month, but I think I must be about 7/8dpo now... no symptoms at all though. Not sure if I'll test in a few days or actually wait and see if my period is late this time. Argh, trying not to obsess over this is HARD. XD


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Melly, Leinzlove still cant believe ur out!
Aw me too silver 7dpo and after the witch getting Leinzlove I'm losing hope :( I watched the uk tv programme one born every min yesterday and got so upset I just wish I never lost our little baby... I want a BFP so bad I'm desperate to hav a baby I came off my pill in may and didn't start trying till properly till jan and I just wish now I started tryin last year :( rant over.....xxxxx


----------



## silverlizard

Cheryl, I know... :hugs: it just really sucks. I'm starting to wonder if it'll ever happen for me, too. Keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp for us both next week...


----------



## mellywelly

I've had a fiddle with my chart, and if I put my temp up a bit on cd,11 it takes my crosshairs out. I was absolutely freezing when I woke that morning, so could be s freaky temp?


----------



## mellywelly

Don't give up you two, I hope this doesn't sound insensitive, but as we have all had mc's, at least we all know we can get pg. We've done it before. And one day we will hopefully all do it again, and get to hold our babies so tightly xxx and smell them as my workmates says, lol not sure I understand that one,!


----------



## bluecathy1978

Im hoping to be getting a BFP this month. Will start testing next weekend and then evry 2 days until I get my lines or AF :( bOO HISS!


----------



## bluecathy1978

mellywelly said:


> Don't give up you two, I hope this doesn't sound insensitive, but as we have all had mc's, at least we all know we can get pg. We've done it before. And one day we will hopefully all do it again, and get to hold our babies so tightly xxx and smell them as my workmates says, lol not sure I understand that one,![/Q
> 
> Oh yes! Totally with her on that one. I love sniffing babies heads when you cuddle them, you understand it is only my kids though!!


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> Don't give up you two, I hope this doesn't sound insensitive, but as we have all had mc's, at least we all know we can get pg. We've done it before. And one day we will hopefully all do it again, and get to hold our babies so tightly xxx and smell them as my workmates says, lol not sure I understand that one,!

So true Melly can't wait to be a Mum!!
xx


----------



## mellywelly

Got my gyne appointment through today :happydance::happydance::happydance: with the consultant I asked for too :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't beleive how excited I am :shrug: Its this Thursday too, hope I can get the time off work


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Got my gyne appointment through today :happydance::happydance::happydance: with the consultant I asked for too :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't beleive how excited I am :shrug: Its this Thursday too, hope I can get the time off work

Great news Melly! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey girls I'm 8dpo and took a OPK 2 days ago and had a second faint line and did one today and the second line is a lot darker.... Wot does this mean?x


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Got my gyne appointment through today :happydance::happydance::happydance: with the consultant I asked for too :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't beleive how excited I am :shrug: Its this Thursday too, hope I can get the time off work

Yay!!!! :yipee: That's great news hun! Really happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

CherylC3 said:


> Hey girls I'm 8dpo and took a OPK 2 days ago and had a second faint line and did one today and the second line is a lot darker.... Wot does this mean?x

Either you are pregnant (Opks do show up positive when you are pg) or you didn't really O last week and your body is trying again. Mine did this last cycle. I had pos OPKs twice. I think my first on days 13 and 14 and 2nd on days 19-21. I was temping so I knew the 2nd time is when I actually O'd. I looked it up and you can have more than 1 LH surge in a cycle. Your body gears up to O but doesn't actually do it, and then it tries again. I would take an HPT to be sure, and if that's neg I would start BDing again just to be sure you don't miss your actual O.


----------



## mellywelly

For an opk to show pg it's the same rules, the line must be as dark as control line. What cycle day are you on Cheryl? As babydreams said, unless you temp as well, you won't know that you have actually o'd , opks only pick up the lh that tells your body to o, but this could fail and your body tries again and produces a second surge.


----------



## lilblossom

I am getting the positive opks and have been for days...think I am up to 5 now? I am temping so pretty sure I ovulated. Have many pregnancy symptoms so basically I am just waiting on that second line to show up on a hpt. I am one of those people I guess who doesn't get a positive hpt til after missed period. Is what happened last time. was nearly a week after missed period that I got my positive test


----------



## mellywelly

I can't access your chart lilblossom, not sure if it's my phone or the link?


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I agree with Melly, your chart is saying it can't be found and I'm on my laptop? :(


----------



## mellywelly

I can tell ive o'd, emotions are all over the place, just filled with tears when I saw ex has moved up to a sweetpea, lol, I'm going again writing this!


----------



## babydreams85

Another thing is that you don't usually get a pos OPK until AFTER you've gotten a pos HPT. My OPKs did not show pos until at least 14 DPO when my line was darker on my HPTs. Also, after my MC, my OPKs went negative long before my HPTs did. OPKs are not really accurate enough to be used in place of HPTs, since they are made to read LH and not HCG. This is the best article to read on it: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## mellywelly

Anyone heard from lost recently. I sent her a message but had no response. Hope shes ok.


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> I can tell ive o'd, emotions are all over the place, just filled with tears when I saw ex has moved up to a sweetpea, lol, I'm going again writing this!

Awwww Melly :hugs: The emotions we have to deal with when TTC eh? A sweetpea is only small, all this time and that's the size of our baby...wow! :shock: Lol :hugs: x


----------



## lilblossom

mellywelly said:


> I can't access your chart lilblossom, not sure if it's my phone or the link?

I think I fixed it


----------



## babydreams85

lilblossom said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I can't access your chart lilblossom, not sure if it's my phone or the link?
> 
> I think I fixed itClick to expand...

Nope, still doesn't work


----------



## lilblossom

babydreams85 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> I can't access your chart lilblossom, not sure if it's my phone or the link?
> 
> I think I fixed itClick to expand...
> 
> Nope, still doesn't workClick to expand...

Got it now...I checked it...I messed it up when I removed the countdown ticker that expired


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> Anyone heard from lost recently. I sent her a message but had no response. Hope shes ok.

I sent 1 too but got no response, really hope she is Ok?

AF has appeared, really light as didn't ovulate this month so am going to start the soy on CD3 and see what happens, think will go straight to 120mg-wish me luck!! The wait is on.......:coffee:


----------



## lostandsad

oh hello you lovely people, thank you so much for your concern - i think i got a pop up telling me i got a message but i couldnt work out how to open it lol.

still checking in on you all, but im just all over the place at the moment. trying to come to terms with the fact that i'm not going to be able to TTC. was the only thing keeping me sane really, im just so gutted. its like ive just had the MC all over again, the emotions so intense and the sadness. 

and i still havent had my period, so i dont even feel like my body is working properly. it's been since 26th feb was my last AF, so nearly 2 months :((((((((( only 1 AF since MC, maybe it wasnt even a real AF. 

anyway, i am wishing all of you the best with trying and with those who are already expecting. 

sending loads of baby dust to everyone, i'll still check in, just ...don't really have anything to say :( no action here. no nothing.

im 34. when am i going to meet someone new, and find time to try for a baby? and what if i've got a problem with carrying? it's going to take years now to find out.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey on 8dpo and I o on cd34 was on tht site I think il just wait and do a hpt on thurs. xx


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi Everyone!

I just wanted to officially check back in...I just had to take a break from lots of things for the last few weeks...this site, fb, temping...and really focus on me and my hubby. I have a handful of prego friends now, and I think that played a big part in me needed a break, to find my joy again, and happiness for them as well.

I want to tell all the new ladies Hello!! Its so nice to see some new ones added to this awesome thread. And I want to apologize for not being as supportive as I should have been! 

To all the new BFPs WHOOOHOO! That is awesome, and I am so happy for each and every one of you! I love hearing about your updates, and getting to be a part of the fun times and scary times with you... it gives me some hope!

AFM: not much going on...didnt start temping this cycle till about 5 days ago, I wasnt sure if I was going to at all, we weren't trying super hard core this month, but we werent not trying either. I did continue to use my CBFM which for the first time ever only asked for 1/4 of the pee sticks that I normally use, so it must feel that it knows me fairly well...lets hope it was right! My temps have been a little confusing lately, but I have had a few disturbances that I think made em a little wacky. Anywho, 2dpo today...let the tww begin!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww welcome back tiptoes!! We all need a break now and then!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I am back in the waiting game myself! I just got AF a couple days ago, so will try again in a couple weeks! P.s. today is my little man's first birthday!! Yay!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Happy Birthday Jackson!!! Welcome back tiptoes!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Welcome back tiptoes, no need to apologise, we all need to take a step back from TTC sometimes.

Jacksonsmommy, sorry af got you, and happy birthday to Jackson!!!!!

Ff moved my ch, im much happier now!


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Welcome back hun :hugs: We all need a break from TTC every now and again as Melly said, no need to apologise :) 

Jacksonsmommy - Happy 1st Birthday Jackson :happydance:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Aw thanks everyone! 

Happy Birthday Jackson!!!! Eat lots of cake for us all! ;)


----------



## mellywelly

I've got cramps that feel like AF cramps, 3 dpo - can't remember if this is good or not?


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> I've got cramps that feel like AF cramps, 3 dpo - can't remember if this is good or not?

The tickers say its a good thing!! I cant say...have slight crampiness and pelvic area back ache...but it may just be gass haha! I cant remember having it with either previous pregnancies...but wasnt really that tuned in either. Hope its a good thing in your case!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Just realised that you are 3 dpo as well, hopefully its a good sign that we have the same symptoms!


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Just realised that you are 3 dpo as well, hopefully its a good sign that we have the same symptoms!

Yup! lol. :) I went back and looked at my old charts from when we got preggo with our dd and I didnt record having any symptoms till about 9dpo, and that was when the breast tenderness started. Other than that I had creamy cm at 6 and 7 dpo along with a very slight temp drop...other than that i was dry. And a headache on 6dpo...thats about it though...so not sure what to think now haha!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks girls...he had a great birthday!! :)
https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/fullscenesmile.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

aarrggh, what a lovely pic, and check out that bow-tie, too cute for words!!!!!


----------



## parisprincess

Hi ladies!! :hi:

Sorry I haven't been posting... I've been lurking though. lol :ninja:

As many of you know, we weren't really up for having an Xmas baby so last month was a little casual ntnp. AF showed this morning (which I am totally ok with lol!) so I guess it's on to a new cycle.

We're still going to ntnp for the next few months. No temping, charting or using opks! I'm so tired of waiting to O and then trying to BD during that time and then stressing over my temps after I O. lol I'm starting to feel consumed by it all so I'm cutting it all out! 

We bought Aerosmith tickets for June soooooo.... I wouldn't mind being a little tipsy at that concert! And we've got floor seats!! Figured I need to see Steven Tyler before he falls off another stage and kills himself :haha:... so why not?? HUGE FAN. :happydance:

I updated the first post with BFPs as I saw them but if I have missed anyone, let me know! Congrats to all the new ladies with their BFPs! It's so nice to see so many of you get your rainbow babies. Gives all us other ladies so much hope!

I can't believe how active this thread is. You ladies are just fantastic!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

mellywelly said:


> aarrggh, what a lovely pic, and check out that bow-tie, too cute for words!!!!!

Thanks Melly...I can't believe my little guy is ONE!!!! :)

Here is my facebook photography link again if anyone wants to check out any more pictures and "like" my page! :)

https://www.facebook.com/TuLeaf


----------



## mellywelly

thanks for the link, I was looking for it last week, but I got fed up after searching through about 30 pages!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

haha you are welcome!! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

I am now so happy have finally got proper af after mc! Is 28 days after light af from last month so seem to have gone back into a regular pattern but bleeding more like normal yay :happydance: 
Fingers crossed for ovulation- want to get my sticky bean!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Good luck Sprite...I am right there with ya!! :)
Fingers crossed for May!! :)


----------



## tiptoesd101

Jacksonsmommy, I absolutely LOVE that pic, lol! He is such a cute little guy!! Hope he had a wonderful day!


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Aww, Jackson is so cute! Brilliant photo :D


----------



## babydreams85

Jackson, you are just too precious and your mommy is a wonderful photographer!!!!

Good luck to those of you in the 2ww now!!!!

I'm having loads of EWCM on CD7 and hip pain...whhhaattt???? Last cycle was 33 days, didnt actually O until CD 23, even though I had an LH surge at CD 12-13 (although I didn't O until my 2nd surge later into the cycle). Not sure what to think here. We have not done any BDing yet or OPKs since I just finished AF yesterday!!! Might just be the soy giving me plenty of EWCM...hope I'm not Oing quite yet though!!!!! I will try an OPK when I get home from work today I guess.


----------



## mellywelly

I have seen posts from people on soy saying they had loads of EWCM. I had hardly any?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww thank you everyone! I just love photography and this is my very favorite subject! ;)
He did have a great birthday and his big party is Saturday!! So excited! :)


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> I have seen posts from people on soy saying they had loads of EWCM. I had hardly any?

Well my OPK was neg, thank goodness. Didn't want to be Oing that early!!! :nope: Must just be some patches of EWCM from the soy. Guess I will get a lot this month. I normally don't have much at all. :wacko:


----------



## mellywelly

I'd keep regular bd babydreams as the soy brought my o forward


----------



## mellywelly

Don't know what was wrong with me yesterday, was so tired I was in bed and asleep by half nine, not like me! And I was so grumpy! Still am a bit really, poor ds, snapped at him this morning.


----------



## silverlizard

Negative test this morning... not looking good for this month I guess. I think I'm about 10dpo if I assume the ticker's right, not completely certain though. I suppose I could've tested too soon... think my period's due around Sunday/Monday. I don't feel particularly, well, anything... in fact I don't even have cramps this time. Which is good actually, I was starting to worry they were just going to happen every month now XD


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, you are not out until the witch arrives :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

eh, I feel like I'm giving up. I know Melly pointed out that we all at least know we can get pregnant, but just because I presumably can doesn't mean I actually _will_. =/ Maybe I'll just be unlucky every month from now til the end of time.


----------



## Cracker

Hi everyone, I've had one AF since losing our baby at 15 weeks and am now trying again. Am just patiently waiting to ovulate :wacko:

I am taking B vit as have a short luteal phase -but can anyone give me some info on soy please?


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey Cracker
Found this website: 
https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html 
I am just now having proper af after mmc 9 weeks ago and am taking 80mg as haven't ovulated since, may help, may not hey ho! Good luck!!
xx


----------



## mellywelly

Had my appt at the fertility clinic today. (They were not happy that my GP had referred after only 2 MCs,I thought they were going to turn me away!) I'm not confident in the Dr, as she didnt seem to know a great deal! 'dr - when did you have your MC's?' me Feb and March - dr - this year ? are you sure you were pg both times? - could have slapped her! I asked at the end if they were going to check my progesterone levels, so see if that is why mp LP is short. She said yes at cd21, but I pointed out it said cd2 on the blood slip! Anyway, she said cd21 was based on a 28 day cycle and to do it 7 days before AF is due. I thought it was 7 days after O? I need to be sure as my LP is only 10 days, which, i think, would mean if I go 7 days before AF, I would only be 3 dpo?

I also told her that I was taking baby aspirin, that my GP had OK'd it. She said it was a waste of time, as I would only need it from week 12 to term. I thought you needed it upto week 12, then the placenta took over and you didn't need it anymore? mmmm anyway got about 5 blood tests to be done, and DH has to have one too. More importantly for me, if I get a BFP I have to go to my GP and get immediately referred back to them. (not sure why I can't ring if I'm already under them now?) At least things are moving forward, although quite slowly!


----------



## Cracker

Sprite2011 said:


> Hey Cracker
> Found this website:
> https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html
> I am just now having proper af after mmc 9 weeks ago and am taking 80mg as haven't ovulated since, may help, may not hey ho! Good luck!!
> xx

Thanks! Not sure it is right for me but hope it does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

Yeah I don't know really as well, I know I ovulate, well I did until the mc, just feel that if I didn't take it and didn't ovulate then I would be angry with myself:dohh:
Feel that I want to be pregnant again so much just need something to pin my hopes on! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I am, I am!!! I'm hoping for a May :bfp:!!! Just finished AF and on CD#6. Anyone else in same boat as me???


----------



## bree801

So I started fertibella during my last period! And I tested yesterday had slight positive on opk and today positive I've bd the past 4 days fingers crossed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> AF got me today!! I guess May it is for me!! :)

me too i hope!!! good luck jacksonsmommy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder why you can't buy those digis here. I have gone looking at all of our drug stores and they all carry the regular clear blue digis but not the ones that tell you how many weeks.
> 
> I got mine on Ebay too!!Click to expand...

Me too, got a few things on ebay here in last week or two. OV strips, HCG strips, a coupon for $2 off my HPT, 3 FRER tests for $15 no shipping and another 2 from another seller for $12 free shipping. I went a little crazy but am excited about the savings!


----------



## silverlizard

Tested again today and nothing (except an evap. These tests are _horrible _for evaps, ugh). And cramps, now.

/gives up


----------



## mellywelly

What tests are you using silver?


----------



## silverlizard

Cheap internet ones, not sure of the brand exactly. They have dark blue handles.


----------



## mellywelly

I use the IC's, think mine have green handles, but printed hcg all over it? I've never had an evap on them. I thought I did once, but it turned into a bfp. Are you sure they are evaps? can you post pics?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> So sorry leinz, after what happened to me, I think sometimes our body needs the one cycle of bfn to regulate itself, otherwise we risk mcing again. Heres to a may bfp!?! Looks like I will be joining you as well since it looks as though we bd at the wrong time:cry:

I'm sorry but i'm not sure what's wrong with your chart? It looks good to me. But I haven't been charting long so maybe i don't know what i'm looking at yet. Looks like your +OPK was 24 hours before the OV line spike and your CM was perfect then so as long as you BD'd during that time, you should be good, right?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I agree Silver Lizard, very HARD NOT TO OBSESS over this stuff! Ugh.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah Melly, Leinzlove still cant believe ur out!
> Aw me too silver 7dpo and after the witch getting Leinzlove I'm losing hope :( I watched the uk tv programme one born every min yesterday and got so upset I just wish I never lost our little baby... I want a BFP so bad I'm desperate to hav a baby I came off my pill in may and didn't start trying till properly till jan and I just wish now I started tryin last year :( rant over.....xxxxx

Aw CherylC3, HANG IN THERE! It will happen sweetie. Just keep the faith! I came off my pill in May too of last year and just thought it would happen right away. We waited to try also because we had a big vacation coming up and didn't want to worry about that but looking back i wish we would have started then too and even if it took until now, at least it would be happening soon...but i truly believe in things happen for a reason, even though sometimes it SUCKS BAD. The baby I lost just wasn't meant to be...crap happens...we will get our day though, i promise! Hang in there. I'm here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey girls I'm 8dpo and took a OPK 2 days ago and had a second faint line and did one today and the second line is a lot darker.... Wot does this mean?x


that means that you would be OV'ing in the next 24 to 48 hours so better have BD'd last two days!


----------



## mellywelly

ttcbabyisom said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> So sorry leinz, after what happened to me, I think sometimes our body needs the one cycle of bfn to regulate itself, otherwise we risk mcing again. Heres to a may bfp!?! Looks like I will be joining you as well since it looks as though we bd at the wrong time:cry:
> 
> I'm sorry but i'm not sure what's wrong with your chart? It looks good to me. But I haven't been charting long so maybe i don't know what i'm looking at yet. Looks like your +OPK was 24 hours before the OV line spike and your CM was perfect then so as long as you BD'd during that time, you should be good, right?Click to expand...

When I did this post ff had me o'ing at 11 dpo, and I thought I was out. It has since moved it and im happy now!


----------



## silverlizard

mellywelly said:


> I use the IC's, think mine have green handles, but printed hcg all over it? I've never had an evap on them. I thought I did once, but it turned into a bfp. Are you sure they are evaps? can you post pics?

I can post a pic, but there's not much to see... I mean, after getting what was pretty clearly a false positive of some sort last month (kind of two, really), I just don't trust them much I guess - and that definitely can't have been a bfp since my period showed up. Unless I had some sort of chemical, I guess, but there's really no way of checking that so I'll just assume not =/

I have had the green ones before and I may have some left somewhere... might try those ones tomorrow or Sunday if AF isn't here, but I'm pretty much fully expecting her to show up on time.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Quick question - what's a rainbow baby? Does it just mean you're over the rainbow happy when you see the positive that you call it that? Sorry...still learning the lingo in here. Thanks!


----------



## B&LsMom

Baby after miscarriage!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bree801 said:


> So I started fertibella during my last period! And I tested yesterday had slight positive on opk and today positive I've bd the past 4 days fingers crossed!

My fingers are DOUBLE crossed for you Bree801!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay mellywelly keep us posted!


----------



## Sprite2011

CD4 now I am so relieved that af has returned to normal- 9 weeks such a long time!:coffee:
Have been taking the soy stuff 80mg, took it in the morning for the past 2 days as am going onto night shift tonight until Monday morning so figure if it gave me headaches would be better to sleep them off during my weird sleep pattern (need to concentrate much more on nights!!), non yet so far........
How did you guys find it, Melly and Babydreams?

I am wondering what to do about my cbfm- think it will ask me to start testing on CD6, but obviously won't really represent true level- only thing I can think of is to do a sample after I wake up tomorrow evening and leave it somewhere (where dh will not find it!!!!) and use that sample or just use it on the morning like normal and do a smiley face cb one when I wake??? Arghh shift work sucks!!! What does anyone think? 

FX for anyone in 2ww or anyone waiting to ov like me or our already pregnant guys-Ex how you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - That's great news that you had your appointment, they should be able to help you after 2 MC's, what do they want, to see you go through pain and upset again and again before they will see you? Pfft! :growlmad: 

Sprite - I'm not too bad thank you hun, just so tired and been in pain with my gum where I had my tooth extraction. How are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## lostandsad

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


SHE CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

never thought i'd be happy to see her but at least my body works!!!!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

lostandsad said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> 
> 
> SHE CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> never thought i'd be happy to see her but at least my body works!!!!!!

I know how you feel- I was starting to think there was something wrong with me!! Haven't ovulated yet since the mmc so thats the next step!! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my af came yesterday but it was just light brown spotting yesterday morning and this morning is this my af??? Is it supposed to be as light after a mc?? This just confuses me :(


----------



## tiptoesd101

Just checking in, Silver...hoping you get your bfp tomorrow! Do you have any other tests you can use? I can't imagine evaps would be any fun....stupid pregnancy tests...oh how you torture us so!!!

Melly, that is good news that you had your apt, at least you are in their system now!! Hopefully you can get some answers soon, or if you get your bfp this month, they can start you on meds right away to help that bean stick!!!

Lostandsad and Sprite, I am so glad yall are feeling better now that yall have a better idea of what part of your cylce your in! Sorry it was af that had to tell you though! Here's to bfp's soon!

To those getting close to Oing...sending lots of baby dust and good thoughts your way!!! 

Afm: still just waiting...nothing new, just been really tired, but my dd had some sleeping issues a few nights ago, so may still be recovering from that...keep telling myself its too early for any symptoms! I did freak out last night and actually started crying which isnt like me...lol, so not sure what to think about that. I was tired from the night before, so super grumpy all day, but then was able to nap...and felt better, i thought haha. We ended up getting take out, and splurged on it, and got it home and they gave us the tiniest bits of chicken, the wrong rice, and no fries...I was sooo mad, and so I went in our room and layed down, and started bawling....over that, how I was tired, and how stressed I was cause potty training has been horrible, lol! Hubby had to come and chear me up! So silly of me!!! So trying not to read too much into that either....the next few days cant to by fast enough!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lostandsad said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> 
> 
> SHE CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> never thought i'd be happy to see her but at least my body works!!!!!!

YAY, happy for you!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies my af came yesterday but it was just light brown spotting yesterday morning and this morning is this my af??? Is it supposed to be as light after a mc?? This just confuses me :(

Mine was really light first time to the point wasn't even sure was af but gp said likely was and next bleed was 28 days later so figure it was. Next has been more heavy than normal but definite af.


----------



## lynneywings

Hi girlies, have not been on this thread for a while, just had a look to see what you are all up to. Just to let you all know I am taking a break from ttc. Yeah,and I mean no more obsessing with ovulation tests, pregnancy tests etc. Have realised I am getting far too stressed with the whole thing. Have decided to bin them all and if it happens it happens. We are going on holiday tomorrow so am going to have a good relax and count my blessings of my amazing son and hubby and enjoy spending time with them.
Good luck to all you ladies, I hope you get your BFPs very soon. I will be back in the future I am sure x


----------



## mellywelly

ok, I know I'm a POAS addict, and there wont be anything there at 6dpo, but can you see anything on this?
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/6dpo-2.jpg


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> ok, I know I'm a POAS addict, and there wont be anything there at 6dpo, but can you see anything on this?
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/6dpo-2.jpg

It makes me smile that you tested...cause I did too haha! Nothing came up on mine, although I sure did give myself line eye trying to make something show up that early!! Sending lots of babydust your way!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I've marked it (hopefully) its prob an evap or something, I've just never seen one before!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/6dpo-2-1-3.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Sprite2011 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies my af came yesterday but it was just light brown spotting yesterday morning and this morning is this my af??? Is it supposed to be as light after a mc?? This just confuses me :(
> 
> Mine was really light first time to the point wasn't even sure was af but gp said likely was and next bleed was 28 days later so figure it was. Next has been more heavy than normal but definite af.Click to expand...

Hey Spite when did u ovulate after ur first light af? I'm just hoping il ovualate around cd11 the way I used to cos last month was cd34 after the mc...:(

Molly sorry I can't see anything but it is a little early to get a pos keep testing Hun...xxx

Lots of :dust: girlies....xxxx:hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

melly, I saw that on your pic too, but wasnt sure what it was...hoping its the start of your bfp though, and not the way the color dye went through the stick!


----------



## Sprite2011

CherylC3 said:


> Sprite2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies my af came yesterday but it was just light brown spotting yesterday morning and this morning is this my af??? Is it supposed to be as light after a mc?? This just confuses me :(
> 
> Mine was really light first time to the point wasn't even sure was af but gp said likely was and next bleed was 28 days later so figure it was. Next has been more heavy than normal but definite af.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Spite when did u ovulate after ur first light af? I'm just hoping il ovualate around cd11 the way I used to cos last month was cd34 after the mc...:(
> 
> Molly sorry I can't see anything but it is a little early to get a pos keep testing Hun...xxx
> 
> Lots of :dust: girlies....xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Didn't ovulate at all after the light af so am keeping my fingers crossed for this 1! Don't think I ovulated as cbfm went low to high then back to low with no peak- only used that and have since read that may not be totally reliable after a mc, but had no other real signs of ov either so pretty sure it didn't happen. Don't temp so am going to start using cbfm and opks as well for this cycle!!
Hope you ov at usual time, my af was at normal time so fx'd is likely
xx


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> I've marked it (hopefully) its prob an evap or something, I've just never seen one before!
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/6dpo-2-1-3.jpg

Melly- i saw that too but wasn't sure what it was, hope its the start of your BFP!! :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks but think it's more likely to be an evap. On the cycles I've been pg this.year my boobs have been really painful by now, but nothing this time. I've got lower backache and af type cramps, but thats it, and don't feel pg either. Only a few more days anyway and I'll know either way. Fx for everyone else testing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly, I used the same PG tests and I had an evap also at 6dpo last cycle. Hope you see your :bfp: in a few days. :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

I have to stop testing so early lol, im driving myself crazy! This mornings was snowy white.


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck to the ladies that are testing, can't wait to see your BFP's :happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

Well, no BFP here... AF showed up early last night. At least she didn't keep me in suspense.

Pretty fed up really, but trying to look on the positive side, this cycle has kind of felt a lot more "normal" than the previous two and hasn't involved two weeks of agonising cramps. Maybe my body's getting itself back to normal.


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Really sorry to hear AF showed up hun :hugs::( I wish you all the best of luck for a May BFP :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

I'm kind of thinking there isn't even going to be a 2012 BFP at this rate. =/ Me and OH are really not getting on too well, not sure how May's going to go at all.


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Oh dear, sorry to hear that you and OH are going through a rough patch hun, hope you manage to sort things out soon :hugs:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Silver so sorry to hear af came... :(. I hope you and your OH sort it out, maybe just some yall time will help or even just some time...thats part of the reason I took a bit of a break, hubby and I needed some time to just work on us again. We had a rough 3 wks prior to my break and decided to try a new therapist out, and thankfully we both really like her ideas and approach to helping us communicate better, thats where most of our issues are...in communication. 

I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers though! Let me know if you just need to vent or talk!

Melly, mine was stark white too...hopeing for better results in the next few days, it's still early!!


----------



## CherylC3

Excalibur said:


> Silver - Oh dear, sorry to hear that you and OH are going through a rough patch hun, hope you manage to sort things out soon :hugs:

Hey chick how u doin? Did u find out if ur getting an earlier scan Hun? Was it ur 2nd cycle after ur mc u got ur BFP?xx

I'm on cd4 my af is just light brown spotting so I'm hoping this will be my month..x


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Silver - Oh dear, sorry to hear that you and OH are going through a rough patch hun, hope you manage to sort things out soon :hugs:
> 
> Hey chick how u doin? Did u find out if ur getting an earlier scan Hun? Was it ur 2nd cycle after ur mc u got ur BFP?xx
> 
> I'm on cd4 my af is just light brown spotting so I'm hoping this will be my month..xClick to expand...

Hiya hun. I'm not too bad thank you. I am seeing the Midwife on Wednesday so I'll probably find out then. I had 2 AF's after Miscarriage so yeah it would have been hun. 

Fingers crossed this your month hun. Sending you lot's of baby :dust: xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw let me kno how u get on at the midwife Hun...xx


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Aw let me kno how u get on at the midwife Hun...xx

I will do hun :) xx


----------



## Sprite2011

Lets hope there will be lots of May BFPs!!

Silver- sorry things aren't going well, this mc business puts so much extra stress on things doesn't it! I should be thinking so much more about my career at the moment, have so much important stuff going on and all I can think about is please let me ovulate this month!! :dohh:

lots of baby dust :dust: and:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So DH and I started early on the BD'ing...knowing it was "just for fun" Saturday was so relaxing compared to the last 2 months of DTD for a purpose. I HIGHLY recommend it. It was a nice "start" to our BD'ing this week and next. I want him more than ever now.  I'm going to try for the less stress approach this month. We shall see. Wish us luck!


----------



## silverlizard

Thanks everyone for being so nice... we're just super stressed out about money and family stuff at the moment I guess and all this mc/ttc stuff just adds another layer to it. I don't know if we're going to take a break or just keep ntnp for a few months or what...

Ex hope all goes well with the midwife appointment, and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone in the 2ww, hoping to see some BFPs arriving soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

ttcbabyisom said:


> So DH and I started early on the BD'ing...knowing it was "just for fun" Saturday was so relaxing compared to the last 2 months of DTD for a purpose. I HIGHLY recommend it. It was a nice "start" to our BD'ing this week and next. I want him more than ever now.  I'm going to try for the less stress approach this month. We shall see. Wish us luck!

Best of luck you keep some romance with the :sex: this month!!


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Thank you hun :) Hope you are ok? :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

It's probably nothing, but im not sure if I can see something extremely faint on this mornings test. I showed it to the girls at work and they think they can see something too, but maybe we are just seeing things lol. Been to hospital today and had 9 lots of bloods done! Still have more to do on cd2 but hopefully that day won't come!


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> It's probably nothing, but im not sure if I can see something extremely faint on this mornings test. I showed it to the girls at work and they think they can see something too, but maybe we are just seeing things lol. Been to hospital today and had 9 lots of bloods done! Still have more to do on cd2 but hopefully that day won't come!

awww fxed for you!!! Can you post a pic? I gave myself line eye looking at mine this morning, but fairly certain there is nothing there....pretty white :(.


----------



## mellywelly

Im at work but will try when I get a sec


----------



## Zahraa179

file:///D:/Users/Student/Downloads/photo%20(4).JPG

Hi, 
I don't know if you can see the image but please let me know what you think, 
Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## mellywelly

think you will need very good eyes!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/8dpo-1.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I think I can see a shadow of something but I don't want to get your hopes up. Fingers crossed it's the start of something :D


----------



## soozandlily

mellywelly said:


> think you will need very good eyes!
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/8dpo-1.jpg

Hey melly, I did a bit of stalking on your posts and found this, I inverted it and can certainly see something! GL!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Believe me ex, even if it was a blaring + I wouldn't get my hopes up! Nice to see you have gone up a fruit size again ex!


----------



## mellywelly

You know there are laws against stalking sooz lol!


----------



## sarahmclendon

Hi! I am new to this site (and this thread, obviously :))! My hubby and I started TTC last August, got BFP right away and miscarried at 5ish weeks. I was devastated and took a few months to get my head back on straight. We are back at TTC and the past two cycles, my breasts were SO sore for the week before AF. But, this time around, my nipples are SUPER sensitive. And a lot of creamy CM... fingers crossed! I'm 7-8 DPO so hoping that I can wait until this weekend and see what happens. SO HARD though! :nope:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Aww bless hun, I'm afraid Miscarriage has that effect on us, it doesn't let us enjoy our Pregnancies until we know everything is ok 100%! I can't believe it either hun, 7 weeks already! Eeekk! 

Sarah - Welcome to the thread hun and BnB, really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

Welcome to the thread Sarah and sorry for your loss
FX'd for a BFP for you

I'm now CD7 and keeping everything (well not quite everything :blush:) crossed that I will ovulate this month, as well as doing the cbfm am also going to do OPKs in the afternoon when I get to CD11 as have a whole cheap bunch off ebay! Still can't get over how much mmc has messed up my hormones! 

Melly I'm not sure if i can see anything- but I think I will be like you until something is blindingly obvious i won't believe it and as I had a mmc if am lucky enough to fall pregnant again think am going to stress a lot until I get well past the 8 week mark! 

Just finished nights and am so knackered! Also worked out that my next af is due on my next week of nights so likely won't be testing till the end if af doesn't appear which I did last time, af due on the saturday didn't test until the thursday so got BFP minute poas was so fast!!

Hugs and baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Ex- oooo a blueberry!!! Yay! 
Looking forward to hearing how it goes at the midwife! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Hehe thank you hun, will update you all as soon as we get home from our Appointment on Wednesday :D


----------



## Sprite2011

Zahraa179 said:


> file:///D:/Users/Student/Downloads/photo%20(4).JPG
> 
> Hi,
> I don't know if you can see the image but please let me know what you think,
> Thanks everyone xxx

Sorry can't see pic!
Maybe try again
x


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Melly, I think that I might be able to see something too...good luck lady!!! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck at your midwife appt Ex! I'm sure all will be great! 

And good luck Melly--hope you get your BFP!!!!

Sprite, you and I are close in our cycles, I am on day 12. Hoping we both O normal this month get our May BFPs!!!!! I did the soy too on days 2-6.


----------



## Sprite2011

babydreams85 said:


> Good luck at your midwife appt Ex! I'm sure all will be great!
> 
> And good luck Melly--hope you get your BFP!!!!
> 
> Sprite, you and I are close in our cycles, I am on day 12. Hoping we both O normal this month get our May BFPs!!!!! I did the soy too on days 2-6.

I took the soy 3-7 so fingers crossed we will both O this month and get out May BFPs!!! Have noticed twinges around ovaries and more cm than would normally have at this time so am trying to keep positive! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hunni :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sarahmclendon said:


> Hi! I am new to this site (and this thread, obviously :))! My hubby and I started TTC last August, got BFP right away and miscarried at 5ish weeks. I was devastated and took a few months to get my head back on straight. We are back at TTC and the past two cycles, my breasts were SO sore for the week before AF. But, this time around, my nipples are SUPER sensitive. And a lot of creamy CM... fingers crossed! I'm 7-8 DPO so hoping that I can wait until this weekend and see what happens. SO HARD though! :nope:

WELCOME to this thread Sarah and sorry to hear about your loss. We're all here for you.


----------



## bree801

HEY ladies. ok so I'm so confused I've never charted or anything until this month the hubby and i decided we are going to try and conceive! i mean we haven't ever taken precautions if it happens it happens but now we are trying so I'm charting and temping and all that. i had a mc around this time last year. but i don't have pcos or anything my doctor says everything looks great i am on my first month of fertibella I'm going to post a link to my chart if someone wants to take a look and tell me what they think! my temps have been all over the place but i believe i o'd on cd 19 i got a +opk that day and have bd a LOT since then and even before. [= good luck to all you ladies and lots of baby dust!My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mellywelly

morning all!:hi:

so today I decided to use a different brand. Thought I saw something faint, then thought it was blank, you all know how it goes!

Eventually managed to get this, what do you think...maybe it could turn into something FX

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/9dpocropped.jpg

You'll prob need to make it full size to see it?


----------



## B&LsMom

mellywelly said:


> morning all!:hi:
> 
> so today I decided to use a different brand. Thought I saw something faint, then thought it was blank, you all know how it goes!
> 
> Eventually managed to get this, what do you think...maybe it could turn into something FX
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/9dpocropped.jpg
> 
> You'll prob need to make it full size to see it?

huh that is funny--I can only see it @ the top, but its there and has color--fx crossed for you Melly!!


----------



## mellywelly

It's all the way down in real life, but really faint


----------



## mellywelly

Blakesmom, what's the time difference between us, is it the middle of the night there?


----------



## Sprite2011

Melly I can see something as blaskesmom said it only comes across on the pic at the top but there is definite colour there!! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi MellyI defo see something there do it again tomoro. 
Hey do I count cd1 thurs the day my spotting began or Monday the day the heavy flow came?xxx


----------



## mellywelly

It's first day of a red flow


----------



## CherylC3

So that's me cd2 :( 4 days later than I that aw well I'm hoping May is the month for us... Melly hope this is ur BFP missy... :dust: ladies


----------



## mellywelly

this is from a bit further away not sure if any clearer?

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/9dpo.jpg


----------



## silverlizard

Melly, I think I see _something_... fingers crossed!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I definetly see something on your test hun! Hope it's the start of a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

START BD :sex: tomorrow! Can't wait! Hoping for a little miracle to come of this one.


----------



## Little J

melly- did u wait a cycle after your most recent MC?

i am in the same boat as you were.... i had 2 in a row and i know i should wait one cycle for a AF but i am just so impatient.... i know its better for my body. Just curious as to what you did?


----------



## mellywelly

We carried on but was a bfn cycle. Think I needed it as sorry tmi, lots of tiny clots came out.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> We carried on but was a bfn cycle. Think I needed it as sorry tmi, lots of tiny clots came out.

i think i would feel better if i just got a BFN right away rather than not trying at all (or i mean not PREVENTING on purpose) its alot harder for me to swallow purposely using protection, u know what i mean?

But i feel like if i get BFP right away AGAIN, my Dr. will kill me (not really just think im a nutcase for not listeing to her yet again) and i dont want them giving me the business about "u dont have a normal AF to go off of for dating purposes" blah blah and "it may be left over hormone". Just having a regular AF for me will put all questions aside and kinda give me a new slate... and a new uterine lining :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Lol I know the feeling. My head said my body needed 1 cycle off, but I couldn't stand the thought of wasting a cycle.


----------



## mellywelly

I've started to panic already. What if it's not, what if it gets even lighter? So I've decided tomorrow no testing no temping. I'm going to hold on til Fri, and hopefully af will then be 1 day late and I'll get a nice strong +. I don't want to panic everyday and I want to try to enjoy this, even if ends again in another 8 days.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> I've started to panic already. What if it's not, what if it gets even lighter? So I've decided tomorrow no testing no temping. I'm going to hold on til Fri, and hopefully af will then be 1 day late and I'll get a nice strong +. I don't want to panic everyday and I want to try to enjoy this, even if ends again in another 8 days.

Hang in there, just try to think positive!!!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> I've started to panic already. What if it's not, what if it gets even lighter? So I've decided tomorrow no testing no temping. I'm going to hold on til Fri, and hopefully af will then be 1 day late and I'll get a nice strong +. I don't want to panic everyday and I want to try to enjoy this, even if ends again in another 8 days.

dont go crazy on us! i know its hard but the only thing u can do is to treat every pregnancy like its your first (i know we both have a rough past) but itll only hurt us to spaz out! 

U do need to tell us how u feel tho, so we can reassure u things will be ok :thumbup:

I took my first baby aspirin today! i really hope this will help :) iv also been eating soy beans for the first part of my cycle to maybe help boost my estrogen and thicken my uterine lining :shrug:


----------



## nesSAH

Sign me in...
MC in March, right now on CD 28 but no AF.
If AF does not show by weekend I will test


----------



## mellywelly

I'm not freaking out, just don't want to drive myself crazy testing everyday. Im just taking each day at a time and trying to enjoy it rather than being constantly scared.


----------



## tiptoesd101

Broke and did an FRER this morn, and cant see much there...know its still early, but with my dd I got super awesome positives on ev type test I did, so thought something would show by 10dpo... not feeling that good about this month, but have a few days yet, af due around Sunday. Still tired, and have sore bbs and nipples (tmi, sorry! This is a symptom I usually dont get though...just sore bbs normally...) So I was more hopeful.

Oh I have a question about my chart! I looked back to 2009 when I charted for my dd, and I would start of my cycle with mid-lower 97's and then after O would jump to mid-lower 98's... Now 2012 charting, my cycles start with the same mid-low 97's but only jump to high 97's or a few sometimes to low 98's...does that mean anything at all? Just wondering, but maybe it doesnt mean anything? Thanks!!


----------



## mellywelly

Don't know about the charting, I'd asume as long as you are still getting the rise it doesn't matter? As for the nips, I've got that too. Normally it's just tender boobs like you, but my nips are really sensitive. You have a while yet, don't give up! 

My af is due tomorrow.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Try and relax as much as you can, easier said than done I know :hugs: 

Tiptoes - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun. My fingers are crossed for you :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Just spoke with my consultants Secretary, they are going yo test my 8dpo bloods for hcg. If results look ok, they will refer me through to epu. Want to cry now.


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Just spoke with my consultants Secretary, they are going yo test my 8dpo bloods for hcg. If results look ok, they will refer me through to epu. Want to cry now.

what does that mean? I mean why are they testing, and who is epu? Sorry, I can be quite blond sometimes! Hope everything is ok!!


----------



## mellywelly

Sorry, They are testing my blood they have from 8 dpo for pregnancy. If it is positive they will send me to the early pregnancy unit, where they specialize in early pregnancy problems and support. If the cant get a result, I have to go back for more blood test, unless of course af comes in the mean time.


----------



## silverlizard

Melly... :hugs: hope everything goes well, keeping ALL my fingers crossed for you. (Which makes it quite difficult to type...)

tiptoes, it's still early... everything I've read says every pregnancy is different and some won't show up until a little later, so here's hoping that's the case for you!

So, OH and I have decided we're still trying this month, which I'm pretty relieved about heh. I wish it would just happen already though. Does anyone here know anything about soy to boost fertility? I picked some up today but I don't have any experience of using it before... I figure it can't do any harm, at least. I guess I'll just take it for four days and see what happens this month. (I'm not sure whether to count today as cd3 or cd5 - should I count from the first day of noticeable spotting or the first day of actual red blood? - sorry for the tmi!)


----------



## Little J

silverlizard said:


> Melly... :hugs: hope everything goes well, keeping ALL my fingers crossed for you. (Which makes it quite difficult to type...)
> 
> tiptoes, it's still early... everything I've read says every pregnancy is different and some won't show up until a little later, so here's hoping that's the case for you!
> 
> So, OH and I have decided we're still trying this month, which I'm pretty relieved about heh. I wish it would just happen already though. Does anyone here know anything about soy to boost fertility? I picked some up today but I don't have any experience of using it before... I figure it can't do any harm, at least. I guess I'll just take it for four days and see what happens this month. (I'm not sure whether to count today as cd3 or cd5 - should I count from the first day of noticeable spotting or the first day of actual red blood? - sorry for the tmi!)

I would count CD1 as first day of red blood. 
I was doing some research on Soy as well and have noticed that soy has phytoestrogens and act as estrogen would in your body. This meaning to help thicken your uterine lining as well as cause ovulation. They say if you do supplements to only do it for a few days at the beginning of the cycle (like cycle day 3-7 or CD5-9) I personally have just been snacking on soy nuts for a few days at the beginning of my cycle bc im too afraid to take the supplement and screw with my hormones too much. 

I also just started taking baby aspirin. Its suppost to help thin the blood a little to help blood flow to the uterine lining and if implantation were to accure, help thin the blood a bit to help the embryo get nutrients (iv read women who have had multiple MC's have gone on to use baby aspiring and the majority ended up having a full term pregnancy!)


----------



## mellywelly

Count cd1 as 1st day of red flow. I took 200g, (days 2-6) thats the max you should take. Take for 5 days. I took mine at bedtime to try to limit side effects. It binds to your estrogen and makes your body o. It's good for people who o late in their cycles and can give you better quality eggs.


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Count cd1 as 1st day of red flow. I took 200g, (days 2-6) thats the max you should take. Take for 5 days. I took mine at bedtime to try to limit side effects. It binds to your estrogen and makes your body o. It's good for people who o late in their cycles and can give you better quality eggs.

Hmmmm that would be an awesome thing, since I tend to O late around day 19 or after!! Dont think my doc would be too happy with me if I did take it though...stupid Hypothyroidism, lol. Soy can make hypothyroidism worse...yikes!

Guess I will just go back to trying my fertilitea, forgot to take it last month, but am really hoping it wasnt needed! It does help regulate my cycles though, and give me more cm! It only took 2 months to conceive our dd, and I had used it then hard core....so maybe it really does help lol! Maybe that could be another option Silver!

Glad you and OH are doing a bit better! Keeping you in my thoughts and sending lots of babydust your way!!

Melly, still hoping you wont have to worry about too much! Got everything crossed for your bfp too!!


----------



## mellywelly

Was your mc linked to your hyperthyroidism?


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Was your mc linked to your hyperthyroidism?

We dont think so...I have had the disease since I was 11 and am always closely monitored, esp when preggo. They have me checked at least 3/4 times a year anyway and I can always tell now when they are off, just cause I have had it so long, lol. 
They test me ev tri when I am pregnant, starting with around mid first tri, thats when I had to have it increased with my dd....I realize looking back that should have been my first clue with my last pregnancy...my levels were still normal around month 2-3, they should have had to up them around then, but they said they were just fine.... :(.


----------



## Sprite2011

Ex- how did your midwife appt go?
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

1st day of BD'ing = CHECK!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - I wish you all the best of luck hun :hugs:

Sprite - Our Midwife appointment went great thank you. Was only a brief appointment so she just give us some explanations on things, give me a folder with my notes/information etc, did my height and weight. She informed us about a chromosome scan where they check for Downsyndrome etc but said there is a small % it could end in Miscarriage, so I think we will just go for the Dating scan. My next appointment is on 9th May which will be my proper booking in appointment where they will book me in for a scan etc. Need to decide which hospital I want.


----------



## mellywelly

Hospital rang, pg blood test is neg


----------



## tiptoesd101

So sorry melly! I Did another Frer this morn too and was another neg also, thinking I am out too...boo! 

Really was hoping this was our month, we are planning a trip home mid-August and I really wanted to be out of the first tri by then!! Now I know I will worry about something happening while I am home :(!


----------



## mellywelly

Im really fed up too. Af wasn't here this morning like she normally is. And still got sore boobs, so I suppose I still could be. But I would have thought if there was enough hcg to put a faint line on a test on 9dpo, there would have been enough in the 8 dpo bloods. Looks like it must have been a bad evap. Looks like it's on to cycle 12, maybe it's just never going to happen for us and we should just be grateful we have ds.


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> Im really fed up too. Af wasn't here this morning like she normally is. And still got sore boobs, so I suppose I still could be. But I would have thought if there was enough hcg to put a faint line on a test on 9dpo, there would have been enough in the 8 dpo bloods. Looks like it must have been a bad evap. Looks like it's on to cycle 12, maybe it's just never going to happen for us and we should just be grateful we have ds.

I know I keep telling myself the same thing....when I got preggo with her...my first test day (11dpo) I did like 3 diff type tests, one was a digi, and they were are blaring positives and it didnt take any of em the total deadline time to say it either.... :/

I know its only been 3 really "trying" cycles for me...but our timing was perfect this time I thought...maybe for some reason they are getting fertilized but something with me is not letting them implant well?? I dont know, its just annoying!! I feel like a new friend gets preggo ev time I turn around...just fed up too! And I know compared to others I have no room to talk, so that makes me mad at myself lol! Plus the fact that like you said I should be grateful for my DD, and I am, I love her so much I really dont know what I would do without her! But she too has been loving on babies lately, and it breaks my heart that she is getting farther away from having a sibling soon...arrrgh!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Every so often ds asks if he can have a brother or sister soon, as he has been waiting a long time for one. It breaks my heart.


----------



## silverlizard

I'm so sorry, Melly :hugs: 

tiptoes, I've worried about the same thing, since I'm sure our timing is right, maybe my eggs are just not implanting or something... I guess they do say even with perfect timing you only have a 25% chance of an actual pregnancy, so I guess maybe we've just been unlucky so far? (I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you though, you're not out just yet)


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Im really fed up too. Af wasn't here this morning like she normally is. And still got sore boobs, so I suppose I still could be. But I would have thought if there was enough hcg to put a faint line on a test on 9dpo, there would have been enough in the 8 dpo bloods. Looks like it must have been a bad evap. Looks like it's on to cycle 12, maybe it's just never going to happen for us and we should just be grateful we have ds.

i know you do already but def. be thankful for your son. I dont even have one child yet and im scared i will never get the chance to be a mommy :cry:

I do know i will be feeling the same way you are if and when i have 1 child and want another. Since figuring our how difficult having a baby is, im not going to wait the "perfect time spread" between kids. I will let it happen if its gunna happen after i have my first (if i am lucky enough to have 1)

But dont get down! you will fall pregnant again and have another lovely child, probably when you least expect it! (it always seems to happen that way i feel... and i hate that!)


----------



## mellywelly

thanks, but I have to be realistic. Im 37 now, and there is a good chance I might not either. Just got to keep on trying I suppose!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> thanks, but I have to be realistic. Im 37 now, and there is a good chance I might not either. Just got to keep on trying I suppose!

thats all you can do... watch i bet the moment u stop thinking about it, BANG youll be knocked up carrying a healthy baby :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

Yeah, I'm starting to feel like it won't ever happen for me... having two miscarriages obviously doesn't help with that concern, either, which I know everyone here understands. 

(really grateful that there are people here who do understand, actually... you guys are all so lovely. <3)


----------



## mellywelly

oh my ttc journey gets ever weirder!!!

We are having a new floor fitted in the bathroom, and have had this leveling stuff put on today, and its still wet. So after I worked out an assault course route to get to the bathroom cabinet- on top of the bath, across the sink and onto the loo- I got hold of a HPT. 

Feeling very sad, I decied to POAS anyway and voila! think I need another blood test!!!!

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/11dpo.jpg


----------



## silverlizard

... looks like you do! Oh wow, so exciting, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> oh my ttc journey gets ever weirder!!!
> 
> We are having a new floor fitted in the bathroom, and have had this leveling stuff put on today, and its still wet. So after I worked out an assault course route to get to the bathroom cabinet- on top of the bath, across the sink and onto the loo- I got hold of a HPT.
> 
> Feeling very sad, I decied to POAS anyway and voila! think I need another blood test!!!!
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/11dpo.jpg

Id say so!!
so happy for you! :thumbup: you probabyl just got your blood drawn too soon! let us know how everything goes! Thinking about u! :happydance:


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> I'm so sorry, Melly :hugs:
> 
> tiptoes, I've worried about the same thing, since I'm sure our timing is right, maybe my eggs are just not implanting or something... I guess they do say even with perfect timing you only have a 25% chance of an actual pregnancy, so I guess maybe we've just been unlucky so far? (I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you though, you're not out just yet)

Hummnn thats good to know, I think, lol! Gives me a bit of hope...just dont like the idea of worrying the whole time I am home this summer (cause I know I will...ugh!) 
It must be true though, cause the last two months we have bd on at least one peak day on my CBFM, and this month we did twice on one peak day and once on the other, and the day after :/ hard to believe the timing was off....

Like I said though, I have not been drinking the fertilitea this past month, kept forgetting about it. But its supposed to help regulate cycles, give better cm, and help build up the uterin lining.... and I forgot to use preseed on two of the bds also...so dont know if that had anything to do with it, I had really good cm this month for a change so didnt think it was absolutely needed...ah well, there is always next month. Not officially out till af starts around Sunday, but dont feel too great about this month so far! 

Hoping next month brings us all a great BFP!!! Keeping you in my thoughts Silver, sending good vibes your way!


----------



## tiptoesd101

mellywelly said:


> oh my ttc journey gets ever weirder!!!
> 
> We are having a new floor fitted in the bathroom, and have had this leveling stuff put on today, and its still wet. So after I worked out an assault course route to get to the bathroom cabinet- on top of the bath, across the sink and onto the loo- I got hold of a HPT.
> 
> Feeling very sad, I decied to POAS anyway and voila! think I need another blood test!!!!
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/11dpo.jpg

Congrats Melly!!!! I was wondering what your outcome would be with those bfp hints your tests gave you earlier this week!!! They were just really light! Hope you get to give you doc office a call tomorrow and help this bean stick!!! So excited for you, we got another BFP for this month!:happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

thanks you! this one is going to be my little soy bean! and it is going to stick!!!!!!!!(please)


----------



## Alandsa

Eeeeek Melly :D just came in to see what was going on and seen your great news!! How exciting! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Melly so happy for u missy...x


----------



## Little J

doing good.... just wondering when ill get my little sticky bean.

Al- did u take anything to after your MC to help get your sticky one?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

YAY Melly!!!! So happy for you!!!!!! Good luck lady!!! :)


----------



## lilblossom

Sorry I have been a bit mia of late...been kind of stressed over my own cycle and still no answers yet. Just more questions with today's temp jump but wonderful news for you Melly. Congratulations.


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks, got to go back for more bloods done on Monday. Keep cramping today, hopefully it's just things moving and stretching, and nothing to be worried about but still am lol.


----------



## mellywelly

That is a wierd looking chart! What if you didn't o when it said you did, but infact o'd on cd33? That would then put this temp dip at 7 dpo, making more sense. Don't know how to explain your temp not going back down after 1st failed attempt to o, but maybe ?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::yipee::hugs::dust::


----------



## Alandsa

Little J said:


> doing good.... just wondering when ill get my little sticky bean.
> 
> Al- did u take anything to after your MC to help get your sticky one?

No I didn't, I sought advice from the GP who stated that self prescribing aspirin was not advised, only in special circumstances, so I thought I'd not do it

I was under considerable stress last time round with a number of things and wonder if that's what's different this time round?

I also did suspect I had bacterial vaginosis with the first BFP which could have caused a MC, equally I suppose it could have been just bad luck with the egg and sperm I suppose 

Are you thinking of taking anything?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> oh my ttc journey gets ever weirder!!!
> 
> We are having a new floor fitted in the bathroom, and have had this leveling stuff put on today, and its still wet. So after I worked out an assault course route to get to the bathroom cabinet- on top of the bath, across the sink and onto the loo- I got hold of a HPT.
> 
> Feeling very sad, I decied to POAS anyway and voila! think I need another blood test!!!!
> 
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/11dpo.jpg

Just catching up on the last couple of day of threads here and i'm almost in tears reading this post. I'm SO happy for you! This is definitely a :bfp:!!!


----------



## Little J

Alandsa said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> doing good.... just wondering when ill get my little sticky bean.
> 
> Al- did u take anything to after your MC to help get your sticky one?
> 
> No I didn't, I sought advice from the GP who stated that self prescribing aspirin was not advised, only in special circumstances, so I thought I'd not do it
> 
> I was under considerable stress last time round with a number of things and wonder if that's what's different this time round?
> 
> I also did suspect I had bacterial vaginosis with the first BFP which could have caused a MC, equally I suppose it could have been just bad luck with the egg and sperm I suppose
> 
> Are you thinking of taking anything?Click to expand...

ive started taking a baby aspirin a day (81mg). iv read it wont hurt me or the baby if one implants so thought id try..... i also have munched on some soy nuts for a few days from CD 5-9. Not sure if thatll do anything but i was hoping maybe it would help my uterine lining get back to a good thickness. I didnt wanna take soy suppliments and mess around with taht so i tried it the natural way, plus i like soy nuts! The aspirin is suppost to help blood flow to the uterine lining. Before i got my BFP's my period was light and only lasted like 3-4 days.... so i was thinking maybe i didnt have good flow down there since they were light. I guess we will see what happens.

But i def. read up on the aspirin bc i dont wanna jeopardize my body or my future sticky bean! My Dr. also wants me to come in ASAP when i get my next BFP so she can test my progesterone levels.... (i kinda have a feeling thats my problem since i lose my baby at about 5weeks) but that can be fixed so i hope whatever might be my issue ill be ok for my next pregnancy!

Congrats on yours by the way! such an amazing feeling :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

I 'think' today's has started to get a bit darker???

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/ics.jpg


----------



## silverlizard

Yep, it's definitely getting darker! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Little J said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> doing good.... just wondering when ill get my little sticky bean.
> 
> Al- did u take anything to after your MC to help get your sticky one?
> 
> No I didn't, I sought advice from the GP who stated that self prescribing aspirin was not advised, only in special circumstances, so I thought I'd not do it
> 
> I was under considerable stress last time round with a number of things and wonder if that's what's different this time round?
> 
> I also did suspect I had bacterial vaginosis with the first BFP which could have caused a MC, equally I suppose it could have been just bad luck with the egg and sperm I suppose
> 
> Are you thinking of taking anything?Click to expand...
> 
> ive started taking a baby aspirin a day (81mg). iv read it wont hurt me or the baby if one implants so thought id try..... i also have munched on some soy nuts for a few days from CD 5-9. Not sure if thatll do anything but i was hoping maybe it would help my uterine lining get back to a good thickness. I didnt wanna take soy suppliments and mess around with taht so i tried it the natural way, plus i like soy nuts! The aspirin is suppost to help blood flow to the uterine lining. Before i got my BFP's my period was light and only lasted like 3-4 days.... so i was thinking maybe i didnt have good flow down there since they were light. I guess we will see what happens.
> 
> But i def. read up on the aspirin bc i dont wanna jeopardize my body or my future sticky bean! My Dr. also wants me to come in ASAP when i get my next BFP so she can test my progesterone levels.... (i kinda have a feeling thats my problem since i lose my baby at about 5weeks) but that can be fixed so i hope whatever might be my issue ill be ok for my next pregnancy!
> 
> Congrats on yours by the way! such an amazing feeling :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes lots of women swear by baby aspirin, my GP said it could cause bleeding as it thins the blood and advised me not to. But I'd have a chat with your GP as there were criteria for when it would be prescribed and I didn't meet that criteria :) so may be different for you :)

I did actually drink a lot of soya milk actually, I forgot that. But then I had done with my MC BFP and this one so not sure if it made a difference. 

That's great that your GP wants to get your HCG done, they don't routinely do that in the UK. 

Congrats to you too :D yes what an exciting journey :)


----------



## tiptoesd101

Whoohoo melly! Like those dark lines!!

AFM: Pretty sure af is about to start... :(. I did a over night yeast infection treatment, could tell yesterday I was in the beginning stages of one...yuck! And this morning I had a few cramps, and back aches along with some light pink mixed discharge (sorry TMI!) when I wiped....not due to start till tomorrow, but guess we will see what happens. Didnt see the point in testing today.

We went to a kids fair on base today, and I swear ev where I turned I saw a diff preggo lady....made me feel sad...lol. Guess I am onto cycle 4, really need to remember to drink my tea and use my preseed this month!! 

Oh, my ticker is off... gotta fix it later


----------



## Little J

Melly- it looks like its getting darker to me!! be sure to let us know how the blood test goes on monday!!

Tip- i know what you mean.... i fee like i see pregger women EVERYWHERE! and i cant watch tv without seeing a new celebrity being pregnant either!! grrr.... when is it my/our turn!:growlmad:

So yesterday i have crampy feeling (like menstrual feeling) and today also.... its so wierd.... im only on CD 12 from my MC on march 17th.... i wonder if its the soy nuts that are causing some movement of my cycle! :thumbup::shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Your tests looks darker to me :D:happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

Great news Melly, those sticks are definitely getting darker!

I'm now waiting to ovulate, not been feeling great over past couple of days so got to get some catch up bding in!! Think its hormonal had a horrible migraine headache flashing lights, pins and needles slurred speech, the works, head still killing me not fun! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend 
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk


----------



## Sprite2011

Got my +OPK today yay!!!! First one since mc in feb am soooo happy!!!
slept thro and missed my testing window with my cbfm so ended up using one of my cb digital ones with the smiley face and it smiled!!! 
So chuffed that my body is going back to normal after the mc :happydance:
bd'd last night and planning on next 3 nights then 1 night off then 1 more try fx'd I catch the eggy!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Go get that eggy sprite!!!! Did you do the soy?


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> Go get that eggy sprite!!!! Did you do the soy?

Yep, took it from CD3-CD7 initially at 80mg then upped it to 120mg for last day maybe will get my little soy baby too Melly!! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Yay for your positive OPK :happydance: Go catch that egg! :dust:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Well I am officially out this month...af hit full force yesterday afternoon :(. Onto May I suppose...


----------



## mellywelly

Im so sorry tiptoes


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Really sorry the :witch: showed up hun :(:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Omg! Big congrats Melly!!!!!!
So the soy worked for you, yay! FXed for a sticky bean!

Sprite, hope you catch that eggy too and we both get our soy baby! I finally got my pos OPK this cycle!


----------



## Little J

yay babydream and Sprite!!! glad to see the + OPKS! :happydance: 

still awaiting to see if/when ill ov this cycle after my 2nd MC.... only time will tell!

So happy were getting some luck on here finally and good news!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Well I am officially out this month...af hit full force yesterday afternoon :(. Onto May I suppose...

i'm really sorry tiptoes! :nope:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay, finally a positive LH strip! Yay for O! I should ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday then so right on schedule with what my phone app is saying. FX'd!
 



Attached Files:







20120429_095741.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> Yay, finally a positive LH strip! Yay for O! I should ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday then so right on schedule with what my phone app is saying. FX'd!

Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies,

im hoping for a :BFP: this month although im sure if i ovulated as i dont use any gimmicks! FX....well done to all those with :bfp: so far! xx


----------



## Little J

Wahoo TTCbaby!

I dont use OPK's but i feel like if i did and getting a + would be just as exciting as getting a + HPT! (well obviously one is more exciting.... but u know what i mean!)

Goodluck!


----------



## mellywelly

Hospital just rang, hcg is 369!!! Going to prescribe me progesterone and to take low dose aspirin.


----------



## cathgibbs

mellywelly said:


> Hospital just rang, hcg is 369!!! Going to prescribe me progesterone and to take low dose aspirin.

Congrats hun!! xxx


----------



## silverlizard

Melly that sounds great, congrats! :D

tiptoes, so sorry about the witch showing up... let's hope for a may/june bfp for us both?

Seems to be quite a few of us taking soy this month... let's hope it works as well as I've heard! Took my last dose yesterday... almost time to start peeing on OPK sticks and trying to catch eggs again, I guess XD


----------



## mellywelly

Start poas in good time, I o'd 2 days earlier than normal!


----------



## babydreams85

I had a pos OPK 2-3 days earlier on the Soy. I think I may be Oing today on CD19, so that's 4 days earlier than my O last month. The soy definitely helps to bring O forward! Also the reason I think I may be Oing today is that I'm having major AF type cramps and sharp stabs from my left ovary, plus a lot of nausea. I have had twinges before during O but not major cramping and sharp pains like this. A lot of women say they can feel O for the first time on their soy cycles, because its a good strong O. I'm hoping my temp shoots up in the morning or Wed morning at the latest, but I think it will because I am having the strongest positive OPKs I've ever had! The test lines are twice as dark as the control....there are no questions...definitely a nice LH surge! DH and I BDed last night and will again tonight when we both get home from work....I think our timing is good this month! I am happy with the soy so far...and FXed I have a perfect eggy and soy gives us our BFP too!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - That's great news hunni! :happydance::yipee:

Good luck to all the ladies Ov'ing around about now :D:dust:


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Hospital just rang, hcg is 369!!! Going to prescribe me progesterone and to take low dose aspirin.

YAY! Im gald you got to go in for bloodwork! If u didnt take the progesterone who knows what coulda happened!!

YAY for the sticky bean Melly!! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Babydream-

Congrats on the big OV! Thats awesome that the soy is working so well for you guys! :happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

Melly- that is great news!!

babydreams- so pleased for the big O, I can't believe how happy I am to see a smiley face on a stick, work day today so cbfm used at right time and was a peak!! Heres to catching the eggy!!!

Yep Silver soy seems to be popular- heres to lots of soy babies!!!

tiptoes sorry the :witch: arrived, heres to a May/june bfp xx

xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> Wahoo TTCbaby!
> 
> I dont use OPK's but i feel like if i did and getting a + would be just as exciting as getting a + HPT! (well obviously one is more exciting.... but u know what i mean!)
> 
> Goodluck!

Oh yes, it's just as exciting at first...because then i feel like at least it's a sign my body is doing it's thing and ready for that egg! but then again, i have to tell myself over and over it's not a positive HPT. He, he...i just LOVE seeing that second line on any of these tests! It's very exciting.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> Hospital just rang, hcg is 369!!! Going to prescribe me progesterone and to take low dose aspirin.

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> I had a pos OPK 2-3 days earlier on the Soy. I think I may be Oing today on CD19, so that's 4 days earlier than my O last month. The soy definitely helps to bring O forward! Also the reason I think I may be Oing today is that I'm having major AF type cramps and sharp stabs from my left ovary, plus a lot of nausea. I have had twinges before during O but not major cramping and sharp pains like this. A lot of women say they can feel O for the first time on their soy cycles, because its a good strong O. I'm hoping my temp shoots up in the morning or Wed morning at the latest, but I think it will because I am having the strongest positive OPKs I've ever had! The test lines are twice as dark as the control....there are no questions...definitely a nice LH surge! DH and I BDed last night and will again tonight when we both get home from work....I think our timing is good this month! I am happy with the soy so far...and FXed I have a perfect eggy and soy gives us our BFP too!!!

I've not done the Soy. If it doesn't happen for us this month, i might try that next month. I'm curious about pre-seed too. We'll just wait and see...i'm hoping for a BFP soon! Coming up on 2ww...WORST TIME EVER! anyway, good luck to you and DH, i'm [-o&lt; for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
 



Attached Files:







20120430_102936[1].jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tiptoesd101

Yay for all the pos opks!!! Sending lots of baby dust and positive thoughts to you guys, lets catch some more eggs and get some BFP's!!!!

ttc- I used preseed when we conceived our dd, I dont have very good quality cm most of the time, so it really helps with that :). I have some now, but keep forgetting to use it before we start bding lol...and of course I dont feel like running to the bathroom to use it right then! haha!

I think I am going to invest in a new bbt...mine has been kinda sketchy lately. Anyone got one they really like? Not sure what brand I want to go with. :)


----------



## babydreams85

I also used preseed to conceive my angel baby...I have the same problem Tiptoes, not enough CM. However with using the soy this cycle it has given me a TON of EWCM. Even if I don't get my BFP this time I will be using soy again next cycle...it has been great for me so far! We did use some of the Preseed too last night though, can't hurt! The thing to remember with that stuff though is that a little bit goes a LONG way! The box comes with its own syringes, and I only recommend using the lowest measurement on the syringe (about a quarter-- 1/4th of it). Anything more and its WAY too 'wet' and slippery lol

Looks like there are going to be several of us in the 2ww together this time! FXed for everybody! 

Melly glad to hear your HCG is rising nicely and they're putting you on the progesterone....hoping this is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Melly so glad to hear things are looking good!! :) Yay!

I got a + OPK this past weekend, so fingers crossed for a + PT in the next couple weeks! DH was out of town Thursday and Friday, but hopefully we got it Saturday!


----------



## mellywelly

It seems pregnancy brain has got me already. Went to Tesco today and did weekly shop. Put it all in boot, locked it and took trolley back. When I got back to the car I thought sh*t, that isn't my car!!!!! And I'd somehow managed to lock in in someone else's car!!! Had to get an announcement made in the store. Man behind counter didn't know whether to laugh or be shocked! It was an old womans car, and she was lovely, just said its easily done love!


----------



## cathgibbs

mellywelly said:


> It seems pregnancy brain has got me already. Went to Tesco today and did weekly shop. Put it all in boot, locked it and took trolley back. When I got back to the car I thought sh*t, that isn't my car!!!!! And I'd somehow managed to lock in in someone else's car!!! Had to get an announcement made in the store. Man behind counter didn't know whether to laugh or be shocked! It was an old womans car, and she was lovely, just said its easily done love!

Lmfao hysterical Haha


----------



## Sweetz33

mellywelly said:


> It seems pregnancy brain has got me already. Went to Tesco today and did weekly shop. Put it all in boot, locked it and took trolley back. When I got back to the car I thought sh*t, that isn't my car!!!!! And I'd somehow managed to lock in in someone else's car!!! Had to get an announcement made in the store. Man behind counter didn't know whether to laugh or be shocked! It was an old womans car, and she was lovely, just said its easily done love!

Haha epic fail! Lol! :dohh: but def something I would probably do....on a normal non pregnant day haha!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

LOL Melly that is hilarious!!!


----------



## lilblossom

Omg I have done that before Melly, got in another mini van wondering why there was unfamiliar stuff on the back seat. I didn't have pregnancy brain as an excuse either...so embarrassing cause my girls were with me laughing so hard.


----------



## babydreams85

Lol Melly, have done so many things like that...not pregnant! Thank goodness you got it all back!

Jacksonsmommy, looks like we are in the 2ww together again, FXed for both of us this time!!!

FF put my crosshairs up and says that I O'd Sunday, which I think is wrong ughhh! I think it was Mon or yesterday (Tues) based on all signs, including temp. Debating on whether to change my crosshairs to Mon myself!


----------



## babydreams85

Ok I changed my crosshairs myself...there is just no way I O'd Sunday. FF is very odd sometimes!


----------



## Little J

i cant wait to be in the 2WW again (is that wierd saying that? :haha:)

over 2 weeks since MC and no sign of Ov yet...but i guess its still kinda early for my anyways (if it were my normal cycle atleast)
I have a feeling i should see Ov in about a week...ish... but the sooner the better!!


----------



## mellywelly

Babydreams, it may well have moved in a couple of days by itself, mine did that earlier in the month, I was worried we had missed the eggy, but it moved it 2 days later. Good luck to all you 2ww ers!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

I've been booked in for an 8 week scan on 28 May:happydance:


----------



## Little J

YAY melly! so glad things are looking up and up this time!! Cant wait to keep seeing your progress! Hope i join u soon


----------



## mellywelly

And best of all, day 17 is nearly over.

Hope there will be loads of you getting your bfps this cycle!!!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Hope so too Melly...would love to be another soy success story!!!

So glad things are going well for you!!!!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

babydreams...definitely have fingers crossed for us! I wish that we had DTD a few more times, but we did what we could. DH was away on business, so we only got to try a couple times, but hey you never know right??


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> babydreams...definitely have fingers crossed for us! I wish that we had DTD a few more times, but we did what we could. DH was away on business, so we only got to try a couple times, but hey you never know right??

Nope, it only takes one swimmer to get to that egg!!! :happydance: My DH travels for work too, so it's challenging sometimes to try and get it on the right days. :wacko: :hugs::dust:


----------



## Little J

mines always around and its still hard! :haha:

if only it were as easy as a push of a button....


----------



## Sprite2011

Great news about the scan melly

Can't believe am now in the 2ww!! Going away for a few days to see my in laws so will take my mind off it for a few days!

One of my friends at work told me that she is TTC as well she's on day 15 of her first cycle, so now I have someone to symptom spot with a work too!! Hadn't told her we were trying again until then but glad I have someone at work to off load too when I can't get to my b&b girls :hugs:

back on tuesday so looking forward to catching up with everyones news then
hugs and heres to lots of soy (and not) babies!!!:hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Yeah that is what I keep telling myself so let's keep our fingers crossed for BFPs next week!!! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Let me just say this...the TWW sucks!!! Blows really! Why can't the REST OF THE WORLD around us just stop and be on the wait too! Why is it just us women who have to wait and change everything in the meantime. For me, the day or day after i know i ovulated, i stop drinking my wine, cut my coffee/caffeine in half and whatever else is unhealthy, i stop doing. It's my way of cleansing myself and getting my body ready for baby if that is the case. Why can't the men in our lives DO THE SAME RIGHT ALONG WITH US? Ugh...so frustrating. NOTHING has to change for them. And WHY can't they drink and have their fun DURING our "fun week"...the two weeks starting with our period up until fertile time and ovulation again...that would be the prime time to get out and have our fun again with our guys and friends but NO, sometimes you don't get contacted at all during that period and then here comes the wait period again, and they come out of the woodwork. Sorry for the rant. I'm just severely annoyed tonight and i'm only on 2/3DPO. Geesh.


----------



## Sweetz33

Little J said:


> mines always around and its still hard! :haha:
> 
> if only it were as easy as a push of a button....

They need a staples easy button for pregnancy...yup that would rock!


----------



## Leinzlove

YAY! MELLY!! So happy to see your :bfp:! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Thts great Melly, sprite hav a good time, ttcbabyisom hope u get through it and get ur BFP..
All the other girlies I hav missed lets get these BFPs in here to join Melly...x


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Yay for an 8 week scan :happydance:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Yay Melly!! Sounds like everything is going really good! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! :flower:

Excited for all you who are Oing and are in the TWW!! Fingers crossed for some egg catching and BFP's!!! Baby dust to you all!

AFM: not sure whats going on...on day 6 of my period, and usually its barely anything on that day, maybe some brown discharge (sorry tmi!) But I am still having some light bleeding and its mixed with kinda (TMI warning!) creamy pink bleeding, as well as almost egg white mixed with blood??? Also started cramping and having back pain again this morning and havent had that since the 2nd day of my period!! Any one have any ideas, maybe just my body being crazy!?


----------



## mellywelly

No idea on that one tiptoes but if it gives you some hope, my last af was weird too. I normally have 3 day bleed then it stops, but I carried on with quite heavy spotting for another 5 days afterwards, very weird. So fx this will be your cycle!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my af was strange after the mc 4 days light spotting and then 5 days heavy flow, so I counted my days from the heavy flow so today I tht was cd12 and I'm bleeding don't kno if this is af again or maybe implantation? I'm so confused and really upset tht I've messed this cycle up :cry:


----------



## Little J

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies my af was strange after the mc 4 days light spotting and then 5 days heavy flow, so I counted my days from the heavy flow so today I tht was cd12 and I'm bleeding don't kno if this is af again or maybe implantation? I'm so confused and really upset tht I've messed this cycle up :cry:

Dr.s dont consider it AF bleeding after a MC unless its been atleast 20 days without any bleeding in between the MC. 

I just hate how MC mess up your cycle.... makes it feel like ur back at square one trying to understand it agan! :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???


----------



## Little J

this is why i dont chart.... too much work and i feel like it can cause some stress sometimes when its not making sense.

I just go off of EWCM for my ov predication (but then again some women dont get that so its hard to track ov unless using other methods)

Im sure itll be all crazy anyways after a MC


----------



## Alandsa

ttcbabyisom said:


> My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???

Have a read of the FF handbook if you haven't already as it tells you a few things that might help. Firstly they say that the cover line doesn't mean anything so don't panic. Plus if you are having low temps then maybe you might be mouth breathing and cooling your tongue down?

I always found different temps on each side of my tongue also, again might relate to mouth breathing perhaps?


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Ok, so I think I am going to cave and take a test tomorrow...haha why not?


----------



## mellywelly

And ?????


----------



## Leinzlove

1 dpo... I've landed in another 2ww!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Happy 5 weeks :hugs: 

Leinz - Hope the 2WW treats you well :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! I'll be so happy just to see my body back to normal. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks hun! I'll be so happy just to see my body back to normal. :)

You're welcome hun. I bet :)


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks ex, dh found a digi test in a drawer and asked me to do it, omg was I terrified! But got 3+!!!!!


----------



## Little J

Yay Melly! thats good news!! So glad the Dr. put you on progesterone so now you get your miracle baby!! WAHOO!

I woke up this morning with EWCM!! Thats so exciting!!! that means my cycle is on its normal course!! (i wonder if eating those soy nuts at the beginning of my cycle helped?!) bc my last MC i Ov'd a week later than normal....

Ill be in the 2WW soon!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - You're welcome hun and yay for 3+!!!!! :happydance: Such a good feeling seeing that isn't it? :D


----------



## CeeCeeW11

parisprincess said:


> I know this may be a little early, but what the heck! :haha:
> 
> I guess this can be a group for us ladies who are in "limbo-land". I'm not TTC _*yet*_ but will be shortly!! Are any of you waiting to start trying again after your loss? :flower:
> 
> I had a mc earlier this month. :cry:
> 
> I know it supposedly doesn't mean much the cycle right after a mc, but I used some OPKs, got a positive, and have been temping. I got my crosshairs on FF! I'm expecting my first AF after my mc to come around February 6 or 7.
> 
> After that, DH and I will be officially back to TTC and we'll be attempting SMEP! I have 32-35 day cycles and always seem to ovulate around CD18-21... so by my calculations, I should be ovulating at the end of February, with the hope to test in early March!
> 
> Hope you join me in the wait!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: Wishing lots of luck to:
> 
> parisprincess
> 
> Dahlia2007 - our first :bfp:
> 
> lilblossom
> 
> JerseyBean
> 
> Mrs_t2
> 
> blakesmom - :bfp:
> 
> jllpoo
> 
> silverlizard
> 
> babybeanz
> 
> shannylp
> 
> Nitengale
> 
> jacksonsmommy
> 
> Excalibur - :bfp:
> 
> Alandsa - :bfp:
> 
> KatM
> 
> mellywelly - :bfp: - :angel: :hugs:
> 
> tiptoesd101
> 
> delong09
> 
> haileysmom
> 
> justnowttc - :bfp:
> 
> monkeygirl72
> 
> babydreams53
> 
> duckytwins
> 
> Preshfest
> 
> Becyboo__X
> 
> Sprite2011
> 
> aleshy7
> 
> Gracie W

I wish you the best of Luck! My husband and I were trying forever and I'm on clomid and progesterone we got pregnant in november and had an early miscarriage and were waiting for my next cycle to start my clomid and try again and my next cycle never came! I ovulated without my clomid and conceived and we only ML 1 time! wth!! we ended up miscarrying that one two but they say your extremely fertile after and pregnancy or miscarriage and I'm living proof!!!;) Good Luck to you!!!;)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

No line yet! :( Hopefully it is still early?!


----------



## Little J

jacksonsmommy said:


> No line yet! :( Hopefully it is still early?!

My vote= too early. test in 3 more days! once day itll be totally neg. the next ull see a line... its crazy how it works!


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Jacksonsmommy! You still have plenty of time! Not letting myself test this time until AF is due...so tired of wasting all the money on HPTs and just being disappointed. So I am trying hard to hold out and just temp, no testing unless AF doesn't show and my temp is still up!!!!! Easier said than done huh? LOL


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Alandsa said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???
> 
> Have a read of the FF handbook if you haven't already as it tells you a few things that might help. Firstly they say that the cover line doesn't mean anything so don't panic. Plus if you are having low temps then maybe you might be mouth breathing and cooling your tongue down?
> 
> I always found different temps on each side of my tongue also, again might relate to mouth breathing perhaps?Click to expand...

Thank you. I have read a bit since that post and do feel a bit better about my chart. We shall see I guess. I'm sticking to one side of my mouth now and just charting the first number. Thanks!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> 1 dpo... I've landed in another 2ww!

Ah, bless you. Hang in there. I hate this 2ww thing! it's worse than the rest of the time. i'm 7dpo today and it's driving me a little batty. i don't plan on testing until monday!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> No line yet! :( Hopefully it is still early?!

yes, most likely. give it a couple of days! good luck sweetie!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Girls!! I will wait a few days before I test again!!


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies, 

havent been on here for a while, if i classed the first day of bleed with mc as CD1 im now on CD25, 11 DPO i have had the following:

Backache
headache
vein showing on breasts
bloating
constipated
pressure in my stomach
feeling and actually being sick
dizzy
heartburn, real bad!

but yet still no :BFP: xxx


----------



## Sprite2011

Well am back from my little trip, was so nice to be away and be able to have something to take my mind off this ttc business!! Of course it was still pretty much the first and last thing I thought about but hey ho!!
Now trying not to test!! I know there is no point as will be a bfn but you read about people getting bfp at 7 days po!!!
Going to try and resist its sooooo hard!!!
:wacko:


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> havent been on here for a while, if i classed the first day of bleed with mc as CD1 im now on CD25, 11 DPO i have had the following:
> 
> Backache
> headache
> vein showing on breasts
> bloating
> constipated
> pressure in my stomach
> feeling and actually being sick
> dizzy
> heartburn, real bad!
> 
> but yet still no :BFP: xxx

did you use anything to pin point your ov date? 
The #1 sign i always know I am pregnant is the dizzy/vertigo feeling....when i feel that i test and i have gotten a faint + both times when that has happened. May just be a a late ov....try in a day or 2!


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> havent been on here for a while, if i classed the first day of bleed with mc as CD1 im now on CD25, 11 DPO i have had the following:
> 
> Backache
> headache
> vein showing on breasts
> bloating
> constipated
> pressure in my stomach
> feeling and actually being sick
> dizzy
> heartburn, real bad!
> 
> but yet still no :BFP: xxx
> 
> did you use anything to pin point your ov date?
> The #1 sign i always know I am pregnant is the dizzy/vertigo feeling....when i feel that i test and i have gotten a faint + both times when that has happened. May just be a a late ov....try in a day or 2!Click to expand...

only EWCM and i had that and lots of it and we dtd 3,2 and 1 day previous to that, its so confusing lol the one other sign i had which was a weird pulling feeling behind my belly button which i had last time, yeh im not going to test again now until Friday which would put me CD28, i hope im not losing it and just imaganing all these symptoms lol x


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> havent been on here for a while, if i classed the first day of bleed with mc as CD1 im now on CD25, 11 DPO i have had the following:
> 
> Backache
> headache
> vein showing on breasts
> bloating
> constipated
> pressure in my stomach
> feeling and actually being sick
> dizzy
> heartburn, real bad!
> 
> but yet still no :BFP: xxx
> 
> did you use anything to pin point your ov date?
> The #1 sign i always know I am pregnant is the dizzy/vertigo feeling....when i feel that i test and i have gotten a faint + both times when that has happened. May just be a a late ov....try in a day or 2!Click to expand...
> 
> only EWCM and i had that and lots of it and we dtd 3,2 and 1 day previous to that, its so confusing lol the one other sign i had which was a weird pulling feeling behind my belly button which i had last time, yeh im not going to test again now until Friday which would put me CD28, i hope im not losing it and just imaganing all these symptoms lol xClick to expand...

very interesting..... im curious to see what comes of this!


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> havent been on here for a while, if i classed the first day of bleed with mc as CD1 im now on CD25, 11 DPO i have had the following:
> 
> Backache
> headache
> vein showing on breasts
> bloating
> constipated
> pressure in my stomach
> feeling and actually being sick
> dizzy
> heartburn, real bad!
> 
> but yet still no :BFP: xxx
> 
> did you use anything to pin point your ov date?
> The #1 sign i always know I am pregnant is the dizzy/vertigo feeling....when i feel that i test and i have gotten a faint + both times when that has happened. May just be a a late ov....try in a day or 2!Click to expand...
> 
> only EWCM and i had that and lots of it and we dtd 3,2 and 1 day previous to that, its so confusing lol the one other sign i had which was a weird pulling feeling behind my belly button which i had last time, yeh im not going to test again now until Friday which would put me CD28, i hope im not losing it and just imaganing all these symptoms lol xClick to expand...
> 
> very interesting..... im curious to see what comes of this!Click to expand...

and me hun!! starting to lose my mind slightly lol, iv noticed the symptoms are worse in the afternoon, all of a sudden iv started to feel sick and got a headache approaching :-( i bet AF will come and pay me a visit soon i think, i never have any luck lol xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Good luck Jacksonsmommy! You still have plenty of time! Not letting myself test this time until AF is due...so tired of wasting all the money on HPTs and just being disappointed. So I am trying hard to hold out and just temp, no testing unless AF doesn't show and my temp is still up!!!!! Easier said than done huh? LOL

your chart looks pretty similar to mine right now...i shot up in temp this morning too. i'm jealous of your tender breasts though and backache. I'm not getting that. i'm a little crampy yesterday and today. Ugh. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> Well am back from my little trip, was so nice to be away and be able to have something to take my mind off this ttc business!! Of course it was still pretty much the first and last thing I thought about but hey ho!!
> Now trying not to test!! I know there is no point as will be a bfn but you read about people getting bfp at 7 days po!!!
> Going to try and resist its sooooo hard!!!
> :wacko:

welcome back! glad you had a great trip. DON'T TEST! Resist the urge. You are only 1 day behind me. You can do it!


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbabyisom said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Jacksonsmommy! You still have plenty of time! Not letting myself test this time until AF is due...so tired of wasting all the money on HPTs and just being disappointed. So I am trying hard to hold out and just temp, no testing unless AF doesn't show and my temp is still up!!!!! Easier said than done huh? LOL
> 
> your chart looks pretty similar to mine right now...i shot up in temp this morning too. i'm jealous of your tender breasts though and backache. I'm not getting that. i'm a little crampy yesterday and today. Ugh. Not sure if that's good or bad.Click to expand...

Oh wow, our charts do look a lot alike! Don't be jealous of my symptoms LOL...they are quite annoying. Probably TMI but my nipples feel like they're going to fall off, they hurt so bad. I don't normally get a lot of tenderness in my BBs before AF, but who knows. I am really trying not to read into symptoms either, as I know they don't mean anything. My cramps are more like a pinching/pressure, not AF. I am with you this time on waiting to test. I have been strong so far...I can hold out for another 5-6 days! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Jacksonsmommy! You still have plenty of time! Not letting myself test this time until AF is due...so tired of wasting all the money on HPTs and just being disappointed. So I am trying hard to hold out and just temp, no testing unless AF doesn't show and my temp is still up!!!!! Easier said than done huh? LOL
> 
> your chart looks pretty similar to mine right now...i shot up in temp this morning too. i'm jealous of your tender breasts though and backache. I'm not getting that. i'm a little crampy yesterday and today. Ugh. Not sure if that's good or bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, our charts do look a lot alike! Don't be jealous of my symptoms LOL...they are quite annoying. Probably TMI but my nipples feel like they're going to fall off, they hurt so bad. I don't normally get a lot of tenderness in my BBs before AF, but who knows. I am really trying not to read into symptoms either, as I know they don't mean anything. My cramps are more like a pinching/pressure, not AF. I am with you this time on waiting to test. I have been strong so far...I can hold out for another 5-6 days! :thumbup:Click to expand...

But I am jealous of those symptoms...tender breasts are one of the first major signs...nipples especially. i have learned i get that tenderness right around OV...i think i remember it last time i was pregnant. Don't have it today though...maybe tomorrow. I am definitely cramping but i know it's not AF...i'm only 8dpo. It's like my whole uterus is tender. Yeah, symptom spotting is the worst. Everyone is different and every pregnancy is different and some women NEVER get a single symptom at first...or maybe at all. Except for the obvious stuff. So yeah, i agree with you there. WE can do it!


----------



## silverlizard

ttcbaby: With my last pregnancy the only symptom I had was cramping that started a week early, so...

afm, think I'm back in the 2ww once again... it's hard to tell exactly because I ran out of OPKs to pee on, haha. I've had EWCM and cramps though so let's hope it's happened? Now I just wait and cross my fingers I suppose...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

silverlizard said:


> ttcbaby: With my last pregnancy the only symptom I had was cramping that started a week early, so...
> 
> afm, think I'm back in the 2ww once again... it's hard to tell exactly because I ran out of OPKs to pee on, haha. I've had EWCM and cramps though so let's hope it's happened? Now I just wait and cross my fingers I suppose...

Oh i do hope you're right!!! i would be ecstatic!!! we shall see.


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Babydreams I am trying to be good and not test too!! It isn't easy, but I keep telling myself ...there is no reason to test right now because even it if is (-) that might just mean it's too early! Ughhh.....maybe I will test Thursday! ;)


----------



## babydreams85

Well I have a new lovely symptom to add today...heartburn! Ughh. Have not had heartburn in months. I was super thirsty last night and this morning too. Being really thirsty was one of my very first PG symptoms back in Dec. Still have my backache and cramps and my BBs are actually more sore today than they were yesterday. I feel like I just want to crawl back into bed! I think not testing makes my symptom spotting worse... I can do this, I can do this...no testing until AF is due!!! Wonder when I will cave? LOL


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> Babydreams I am trying to be good and not test too!! It isn't easy, but I keep telling myself ...there is no reason to test right now because even it if is (-) that might just mean it's too early! Ughhh.....maybe I will test Thursday! ;)

No, definitely not easy! FXed for both of us this month!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

jacksonmomm and babydream- your so close to testing!!! im getting excited for you!!


----------



## mellywelly

Babydreams, will you hurry up and cave, I just know its going to be a huge bfp!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

This was out right after a strange rain storm on our way home from work tonight. How cool. Maybe a sign i'm preggers... 
 



Attached Files:







20120509_180433[1].jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









20120509_180950[1].jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Little J

Awww cool!!

I got a fortune cookie that says "a small lucky package is on its way to you soon" :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Babydreams, will you hurry up and cave, I just know its going to be a huge bfp!!!!

Melly, I caved this morning lol, but no such luck...BFN on FRER with SMU. :( Guess I will wait a couple days before I test again. I am still having this pinching cramp and pressure on my left side which I have not had before at this point in my other cycles. No AF cramps yet either and temp is still up high.


----------



## mellywelly

Fx for you


----------



## babydreams85

Also FF says my chart is triphasic, which I have NEVER had before. It looks like the stats on a triphasic.chart are overwhelmingly (around 80%) an early PG sign according to their own articles. So many signs point to it this month but I got that lovely stark white test this morning ughhh


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Babydreams, will you hurry up and cave, I just know its going to be a huge bfp!!!!
> 
> Melly, I caved this morning lol, but no such luck...BFN on FRER with SMU. :( Guess I will wait a couple days before I test again. I am still having this pinching cramp and pressure on my left side which I have not had before at this point in my other cycles. No AF cramps yet either and temp is still up high.Click to expand...

Still too early...... but your sypmptoms and temp are reassuring!! :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

and i mean that by saying dont let the BFN scare u.... give the little bean time to produce for u to know he/shes there!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well girls, totally caved this morning and POAS...BFN but i'm not surprised...still too early...now that i've caved, i'll test again Saturday (12dpo) and then Monday (14 dpo)....geesh! Only reason i tested this morning was because i felt hung over and that's exactly how i felt last time i was pregnant. Woke up with horrible headache and backache and just overall crummy and thought, oh my gosh, i better test. :wacko: Sorry to all of those that i preached to about WAITING...apparently i can't even listen to myself. Had NO intentions of testing yet. I guess the POAS-syndrome/addiction is very real!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

little j said:


> awww cool!!
> 
> I got a fortune cookie that says "a small lucky package is on its way to you soon" :hugs:

that's awesome!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Babydreams, will you hurry up and cave, I just know its going to be a huge bfp!!!!
> 
> Melly, I caved this morning lol, but no such luck...BFN on FRER with SMU. :( Guess I will wait a couple days before I test again. I am still having this pinching cramp and pressure on my left side which I have not had before at this point in my other cycles. No AF cramps yet either and temp is still up high.Click to expand...

My BFN was this morning too with FRER but mine was FMU. We're STILL NOT OUT!!! Still could be too early. FX'd for both of us!!! I'm actually having the exact symptoms you are...the pinching cramp and pressure/dull ache on left side...i've never had that either...hhhmmm...my temp is still up too!


----------



## Excalibur

Sending all you lovely ladies some lucky baby :dust:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I tested today too and BFN....boo! I will try again tomorrow !


----------



## cathgibbs

im fed up of seeing BFNs so iv used all my tests up today and im not testing any more lol, im on CD28 today, waiting for my first AF since MC on friday 13th and i am SO FED UP! x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> I tested today too and BFN....boo! I will try again tomorrow !

BOOOO is right! Sorry. But you're not out until that dang witch shows her ugly head! Good luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> im fed up of seeing BFNs so iv used all my tests up today and im not testing any more lol, im on CD28 today, waiting for my first AF since MC on friday 13th and i am SO FED UP! x

Hang in there cath! :hugs:


----------



## lynneywings

Hi girls, I really need your help! You may remember me from last month, I stopped coming on here to take a more relaxed approach to ttc. I AM BACK lol, and sooooo fed up! Am onto my 4th month ttc, lost baby in Jan at 11+2. Nothing has happened for us since. All my friends are pregnant and its really getting me down now!
Have seen some of you ladies are taking soy. I ovulate day 17, pre miscarriage it was day 12. Am wondering if I should take it to lengthen my LP (Which is currently 12 days!)Any advice?
Am sooooo fed up of having lots of symptoms, thinking i'm pregnant only to get a BFN again and again. My due date was July, am dreading it :( x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Super scared...sad this morning. My chart does not look good as of this morning's temp. Could be late implantation??? I don't feel hopeful. This sucks. :cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

ttcbabyisom said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> im fed up of seeing BFNs so iv used all my tests up today and im not testing any more lol, im on CD28 today, waiting for my first AF since MC on friday 13th and i am SO FED UP! x
> 
> Hang in there cath! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you hun x


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks TTC....I took another this morning...still don't think I can see anything. I guess we will try again tomorrow if AF doesn't show...


----------



## cathgibbs

anyone know if Clearblue are known for evaps? xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lynneywings said:


> Hi girls, I really need your help! You may remember me from last month, I stopped coming on here to take a more relaxed approach to ttc. I AM BACK lol, and sooooo fed up! Am onto my 4th month ttc, lost baby in Jan at 11+2. Nothing has happened for us since. All my friends are pregnant and its really getting me down now!
> Have seen some of you ladies are taking soy. I ovulate day 17, pre miscarriage it was day 12. Am wondering if I should take it to lengthen my LP (Which is currently 12 days!)Any advice?
> Am sooooo fed up of having lots of symptoms, thinking i'm pregnant only to get a BFN again and again. My due date was July, am dreading it :( x

I'm right there with you honey having lots of symptoms each time only to be let down by AF...it's so frustrating! My date date was June 15 and I don't think I'm going to make it either...and am dreading it as well. Hang in there and so sorry you're going through this. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

cathgibbs said:


> anyone know if Clearblue are known for evaps? xxx

Is it a bluedye?? I hear those are one of the worst!!


----------



## cathgibbs

They are! Af is here! X


----------



## Excalibur

Cath - Really sorry to hear AF arrived :(:hugs: x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun I'm not too disappointed though as this is ny first af since my mc so now I can count my cycle properly without guessing  xxx


----------



## Excalibur

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you hun I'm not too disappointed though as this is ny first af since my mc so now I can count my cycle properly without guessing  xxx

Aww that's good then hun :) I remember when we had our MC in January, AF couldn't arrive quick enough then we could move on :haha: xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks TTC....I took another this morning...still don't think I can see anything. I guess we will try again tomorrow if AF doesn't show...

i hope this is your BFP!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you hun I'm not too disappointed though as this is ny first af since my mc so now I can count my cycle properly without guessing  xxx

Sorry you got a negative but glad you now can start properly tracking your cycle! Cheers to a June BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

Pretty sure am out this month, cramps and backache started feel af bout to show her face anytime!! 

Ex- so pleased you had the scan and everything is good!! :hugs:

cathgibbs- I was so relieved to get my first af after the mc felt like my body was getting back to normal, now just want not to see af again for 9 months thank you very much!!! :wacko:

jacksonsmommy-any news?

ttcbabyisom- don't temp so no nothing about it but hope is ok :hugs:

fx'd for at least 1 BFP this month!!!
xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sprite2011 said:


> Pretty sure am out this month, cramps and backache started feel af bout to show her face anytime!!
> 
> Ex- so pleased you had the scan and everything is good!! :hugs:
> 
> cathgibbs- I was so relieved to get my first af after the mc felt like my body was getting back to normal, now just want not to see af again for 9 months thank you very much!!! :wacko:
> 
> jacksonsmommy-any news?
> 
> ttcbabyisom- don't temp so no nothing about it but hope is ok :hugs:
> 
> fx'd for at least 1 BFP this month!!!
> xx


Haha exactly hun,this is my first af since march 2nd I'm hoping its going to be my last of the year ha xxx p.s your not out until af shows!


----------



## Sprite2011

Am out! AF arrived this morning..... on to June!!
:growlmad:

Anyone any good news??!!
xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sprite want to be cycle buddies?! your only a day behind me? xxx


----------



## Sprite2011

cathgibbs said:


> Sprite want to be cycle buddies?! your only a day behind me? xxx

Yes that would be very cool!! 
xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sprite2011 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Sprite want to be cycle buddies?! your only a day behind me? xxx
> 
> Yes that would be very cool!!
> xxClick to expand...

excited now!! i just bought some OPKs i said i wouldnt but they cost £3.90 altogether, sometimes you dont OV for a few months after a MC so i want to make sure i am, i dont see the point in dtd most nights if im not going to get PG lol is this your first AF since MC? xxx


----------



## Little J

im not feeling as hopeful this cycle for the BFP. dont have my normal sore BB's when i have gotten my BFP.... so i feel like a normal AF will arrive... but thats ok! its prob best that way anyways after 2 MC in a row!

I do have loads of creamy/lotion CM! not sure if this is a good sign of not....


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:

Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.


----------



## cathgibbs

Honest opinion please ladies............

my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx

Sorry i should have added that we have been txting all day and iv said congratulations and how happy i am for the both of them etc, i feel going up to their house tonight is not really needed after the way she was with me and OH even said he couldnt get over the way she treated us when we told her we were preg, she didnt say 2 words to us all night :-( xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Honest opinion please ladies............
> 
> my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx

u dont have to "get over" your feelings of a MC, but i think it would be nice to be the bigger person and congratulate her even tho hers to you wasnt anything special. You dont have to be over excited but to just have a heart felt "congrats" is nice to hear. Every women needs support bc we are in eachothers shoes at one time or another, and we all fear the same fears. Some women dont realize it until later or even at all but its us who see that makes us better people


----------



## Little J

ttcbabyisom said:


> So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:
> 
> Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.

that is y i dont temp!! causes more stress than good!! i just like the olden day method of waiting until AF arrives to know its game over. But even if it is.... its the start of a new slate! Just think your one more cycle closer to getting your sticky bean!


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinion please ladies............
> 
> my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx
> 
> u dont have to "get over" your feelings of a MC, but i think it would be nice to be the bigger person and congratulate her even tho hers to you wasnt anything special. You dont have to be over excited but to just have a heart felt "congrats" is nice to hear. Every women needs support bc we are in eachothers shoes at one time or another, and we all fear the same fears. Some women dont realize it until later or even at all but its us who see that makes us better peopleClick to expand...


Sorry i should have added that we have been txting all day and iv said congratulations and how happy i am for the both of them etc, i feel going up to their house tonight is not really needed after the way she was with me and OH even said he couldnt get over the way she treated us when we told her we were preg, she didnt say 2 words to us all night :-( xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinion please ladies............
> 
> my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx
> 
> u dont have to "get over" your feelings of a MC, but i think it would be nice to be the bigger person and congratulate her even tho hers to you wasnt anything special. You dont have to be over excited but to just have a heart felt "congrats" is nice to hear. Every women needs support bc we are in eachothers shoes at one time or another, and we all fear the same fears. Some women dont realize it until later or even at all but its us who see that makes us better peopleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry i should have added that we have been txting all day and iv said congratulations and how happy i am for the both of them etc, i feel going up to their house tonight is not really needed after the way she was with me and OH even said he couldnt get over the way she treated us when we told her we were preg, she didnt say 2 words to us all night :-( xxxClick to expand...

I think saying that is enough.... i wouldnt think makeing an extra trip to state it is necessary? Just as long as you say it in person next time you run into eachother


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinion please ladies............
> 
> my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx
> 
> u dont have to "get over" your feelings of a MC, but i think it would be nice to be the bigger person and congratulate her even tho hers to you wasnt anything special. You dont have to be over excited but to just have a heart felt "congrats" is nice to hear. Every women needs support bc we are in eachothers shoes at one time or another, and we all fear the same fears. Some women dont realize it until later or even at all but its us who see that makes us better peopleClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry i should have added that we have been txting all day and iv said congratulations and how happy i am for the both of them etc, i feel going up to their house tonight is not really needed after the way she was with me and OH even said he couldnt get over the way she treated us when we told her we were preg, she didnt say 2 words to us all night :-( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think saying that is enough.... i wouldnt think makeing an extra trip to state it is necessary? Just as long as you say it in person next time you run into eachotherClick to expand...

Exactly, i feel going up to their house to tell them the exact same things that i have already said is a bit OTT, as i said to OH if it were the other way around it would be completely different, i know i might be playing tit for tat but im just really fed up these last few days and going to see a pregnant 'friend' tonight is something i really feel would make me even more fed up :-( xxx


----------



## Little J

i know what you mean....one of my guy friends wives is pregnant (my due date with my 1st pregnancy was a week after hers) and anytime we have girls nights with all the other girls it makes me sad...and its hard for me to hear all the girls ask her how the pregnancy is going yadda yadda bc it coulda/shoulda been me if i didnt MC. I know its not fair to her to have no one talk about it to prevent hurting my feelings bc you want to soak in all the enjoyment when ur pregnant, but its just hard to have tough skin during those times. I kind of tended to not go to the girls nights when all the girls got together for that reason, i just meet up with my close close gfs in a smaller group where i know it wont get talked about. Im sure i wont ever feel "ok" hearing about other friends pregnancys etc until I finally am preggers again. (sad but true....)


----------



## Sprite2011

cathgibbs said:


> Sprite2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Sprite want to be cycle buddies?! your only a day behind me? xxx
> 
> Yes that would be very cool!!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> excited now!! i just bought some OPKs i said i wouldnt but they cost £3.90 altogether, sometimes you dont OV for a few months after a MC so i want to make sure i am, i dont see the point in dtd most nights if im not going to get PG lol is this your first AF since MC? xxxClick to expand...

Its my 2nd af had some really light bleeding 33 days after mmc, but had an erpc so was kinda expecting that,then a heavy bleed 28 days after that, didn't ovulate (as in wasn't picked up by cbfm or opk) until this before this af when I used opk and the cbfm again- wanted to be sure!!!! 

btw think texting your friend to say congrats is perfectly fine don't think you need to visit yet to say it in person esp as you have af and prob feeling bit low atm (I am more pissed off actually cannot have bd'd more this month what the frick am i doing wrong??!!:growlmad:), have found that a lot of my friends haven't really mentioned the mc (we had only told 1 friend b4 the scan but when no hb my 2nd scan and had to go in hospital we told a few people as was out of action for a bit!), 

its been 3 months for me and is getting easier but still get sad every now and then and at 4 weeks was no way over it!! :hugs:

btw going to put something in my signature about my cycle buddy is that ok??


----------



## silverlizard

Well, had my appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic today... they were very nice, the doctor said she didn't think it sounded as if my miscarriages were connected but they'd do a scan and some blood tests and see if anything came up. They took a ridiculous amount of blood... no fun because I really hate needles, but at least it's over now.

Don't actually know how many DPO I am which is a bit frustrating... assuming it's about 6 or 7? I'm going to try to hold off testing as long as I can this month, but let's face it, that probably won't be very long XD Feeling horribly horribly sick today actually... fingers crossed that's a good sign!

cathgibbs, I don't think you're obliged to go and see your friend if you don't feel up to it. You've told her congrats and you're happy for her, I'm sure she'll understand if you don't turn up to say it in person, especially with what you said about how she reacted to your own news about your pregnancy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Honest opinion please ladies............
> 
> my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx
> 
> Sorry i should have added that we have been txting all day and iv said congratulations and how happy i am for the both of them etc, i feel going up to their house tonight is not really needed after the way she was with me and OH even said he couldnt get over the way she treated us when we told her we were preg, she didnt say 2 words to us all night :-( xxx

You should NOT feel like your time is up and you should be over it by now. NOT AT ALL! I'm still not over mine and mine was 6 MONTHS AGO! These things take time. Do not beat yourself up. I don't see the point of you going over there tonight either, especially since you've been texting everything you would be saying in person. I think you are allowed to be upset that she's pregnant and you're not. But still be happy for her since she has been trying so long and FINALLY getting her turn...you know? And i think maybe she didn't text you right away because she didn't know what to say...that happened to me to. People feel so bad but just don't know what to say. It will happen to us, i just know it. We might just have to wait a little while and somehow acquire patience in the meantime. Hang in there sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:
> 
> Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.
> 
> that is y i dont temp!! causes more stress than good!! i just like the olden day method of waiting until AF arrives to know its game over. But even if it is.... its the start of a new slate! Just think your one more cycle closer to getting your sticky bean!Click to expand...

Yeah, I'll probably temp this next month but if no June BFP, then not temping the cycle after that. I like stuff like this but you're right, it might be more stressful this way. I do like seeing how my cycle is though, that's kind of neat. Just don't like knowing way ahead of time that things didn't work. Part of me does though too because you already start preparing yourself mentally that it's over and time to gear up for the next one. I don't know...


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls oh has finally seen ny point of view and decided against going up there,I think unless you've been through a mc you understand what we are going through. Littlej that must be awful,its bittersweet isn't it,you want to be happy but can't help think,I'd be doing this now and we should be getting big together etc,we will have our turn ladies! Watch this space!

Sprite that's fine! I was going to do mine today aswell!  buddies! Ha xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear AF arrived :( Sending you lot's of baby :dust: for June :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

My opks arrived today! Yay started using them at only cd3 ad is going today I'm using them now ds its my first cycle using them so I want to monitor them xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry I've been gone a few days ladies, went on a weekend trip with my family for my sister's birthday. Back at work now, ughhh! :( 

AF showed yesterday for me, so I am trying the soy isoflavones again this cycle. Shortened my last cycle by one day (33 days to 32 days) but lengthened my LP back to 13 days (that's what it used to be before the MC). So it IS fixing my cycle, I think. Will try it one more month and see, except this time I am going to take it on CD 3-7 instead of 2-6. See if that makes a difference? GL to everyone this month!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

babydreams85 said:


> Sorry I've been gone a few days ladies, went on a weekend trip with my family for my sister's birthday. Back at work now, ughhh! :(
> 
> AF showed yesterday for me, so I am trying the soy isoflavones again this cycle. Shortened my last cycle by one day (33 days to 32 days) but lengthened my LP back to 13 days (that's what it used to be before the MC). So it IS fixing my cycle, I think. Will try it one more month and see, except this time I am going to take it on CD 3-7 instead of 2-6. See if that makes a difference? GL to everyone this month!!!

Sorry your af showed as well! 
Not sure about using the soy again as cycle seems to have regulated itself but some confusion over when ovulated!! opk was positive on the 29th but missed cbfm window that day, that was peak on the 30th and 1st but ff said initially O'd on CD15 but now says may have been 16th!! Don't temp but something to do with fertile cm after O date- that could just be me getting stuff wrong!! 
But if don't use soy and don't get bfp, will think should have used it arghhh!!!
God this ttc concieve is not easy!! 

Lots of baby dust to everyone fx'd June is the month for lots of bfps!! 
xx


----------



## CherylC3

It's definitely not sprite, Babydreams sorry af got u, I'm on cd12 waiting on my pos OPK but I'm confused had watery cm for 2 days there and no pos OPK and feel I'm drying up down there, don't hav a clue wots happening :(


----------



## Sprite2011

CherylC3 said:


> It's definitely not sprite, Babydreams sorry af got u, I'm on cd12 waiting on my pos OPK but I'm confused had watery cm for 2 days there and no pos OPK and feel I'm drying up down there, don't hav a clue wots happening :(

hang on in there huney :hugs: 
Do you know when you O'd in your cycle beofre your mc? May just be taking a while to get back to normal, mine did now on 3rd af after mc but only O'd this month 
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:bfn: and :witch: yesterday so Im out for May. :sad2: On to cycle #4already on day 2 so thats good.


----------



## Leinzlove

ttcbaby: :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

:hugs: ttcbaby... keeping everything crossed for you for June.

AFM, so much for not testing early... I cracked today. Amazingly enough it was negative!

Let's see if I can make it to at least Friday now...


----------



## Little J

I see somthing!! VERY VERY faint, but i do!!

your thoughts?! 

Im going in today to get my blood drawn to get my progesterone levels checked so i can get results for tomorrow before the weekend to get supplements if i need them (since i lose my babies not too long after a missed AF)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Little J

this was with FMU and the smidge of a line popped up in 3ish minutes
I would like to wait a couple more days for the line to be darker BUT i dont want to wait over the weekend, bc tahts time im wasting to get help if i need it to prevent another MC (if its somthing hormonal!)


----------



## silverlizard

Little J, I do see something! Congrats & crossed fingers!

Ugh I have cramps today... let's hope this is a good sign and it's not just that I'm back to having a full week of cramps every month, ick.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, definitley! YAYAY! :) Congratulations! I love it. I just felt so good about you!


----------



## CherylC3

I see it congrats how many dpo are u? Xx


----------



## Little J

CherylC3 said:


> I see it congrats how many dpo are u? Xx

today i am 10 DPO..... early to test but i wanted to catch it before the weekend if i was to get blood test done for progesterone

its super faint, so obviously implanted not too long ago


----------



## mellywelly

its not that faint, we all see it!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Did you manage to get your bloods done littlej? Xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Melly Its good to see you around again--Looks like you have flown past your milestone already (wasn't it 17DPO??)--how are you feeling??


----------



## silverlizard

well, this morning's test says nope.

I'm not going to get my bfp before August (would've been due date), am I.


----------



## cathgibbs

you never know hun!! i got everything x for you xxx


----------



## mellywelly

blakesmom said:


> Melly Its good to see you around again--Looks like you have flown past your milestone already (wasn't it 17DPO??)--how are you feeling??

I'm fine thanks. Still scared everytime I go to the loo though! I've been having constant headaches, and I only have one pair of jeans left that I can into! I think both are a side effect from the progesterone. I have my scan a week on Monday, excited and scared all at once :wohoo: DH for some reason is terrified that there will be 2 in there!!!

Can't believe you are 12 weeks already! have you had a scan yet?


----------



## Little J

the line did look darker after the test dried. It was pretty noticeable when i got home from work. Im going to test again tomorrow morning.

Cath- Yes i got my blood drawn yesterday morning. But they said it would take 72 hours before results come back which means i wont hear a thing until monday :nope: im scared itll be too late for me to get supplements if i do have low progesterone (which i feel is what was causing my early MC) I was going to call the Dr. today and ask if i can be put on a low dose to hold me over until the results come back, i dont want to be SO close to figurng out the problem and lose the baby again so early. I tend to lose the baby a few days to a week after a missed AF (another reason y i think i have low progesterone) so time is ticking in order to help save this baby.


----------



## cathgibbs

ohh never! will they give you a low dosage until Monday? I hope they do, as you aid you think it may be the progestrone thats causing the mc so if you can get it sooner rather than later you will be happy wont you and it will put your mind at rest! FX they will hun! xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> ohh never! will they give you a low dosage until Monday? I hope they do, as you aid you think it may be the progestrone thats causing the mc so if you can get it sooner rather than later you will be happy wont you and it will put your mind at rest! FX they will hun! xxx

yes, it would def. take some pressure of the worry....but i honestly wont stop being in the "scared" zone until i get my first scan to see a beating heart!


----------



## Little J

oh and i had the WORST headache yesterday, i went to take a nap and i felt like i could sleep for days.... but when id wake up my head was pounding and i honestly felt SUPER hungover, like that first time u wake up in the middle of the night to go potty after a heavy night of drinking. I felt like i didnt wanna move! After i got up after an hour or so i started feeling nauteous.... I feel ok today, my head is a tad fuzzy but nothing major.

I just hope these are all good signs! 

20 more minutes until i can call and bother the nurses at the Dr.s office to ask if i can get an early preventative prescription... i have a feeling the Doc wont allow me to get medication before results tho sadly.... shes a ball buster!


----------



## cathgibbs

you would think she would say yes as she can see your history of having MC's so she would know it would put your mind at ease!! Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh i hope their good signs hun, did you have these with your prev preg? i just felt tired and that was that oh and my bbs absolutely KILLED!!!!!! 

i looked on the net last night and if i were to conc in this cycle i would be able to hear the babies hb from my birthday june 24  i dont know if thats good or bad incase something bad happens again, if you know what i mean? xxx


----------



## Little J

thatd be so awesome for you!! i hope it works out that way!! :hugs:

U would think shed be more open to it bc of my history. The annoying thing is the nurses wont let me talk to the Dr directly i always have to go thru them, i hate it! and i cant make an apt to see her unless im going in for a scan or somthing... grrrr. I hate playing "telephone" with them. Maybe when i call for some awesome/lucky reason my results are in?! wishful thinking but u never know!


----------



## Little J

just talked with the nurse and she said the Dr. will be in, in a few hours so she will ask her if i can be prescribed some meds until the results come back as preventative if i do have low progesterone (my test is still being processed... so i wont hear back til monday at the earliest sadly...)

i pray she allows it and even more i pray this is my sticky bean


----------



## Little J

ok, so the Dr. prescribed me prometirum 200mg per day until the results come back. This really makes me feel somewhat releived in case my levels are indeed low. Phew.... now lets hope this baby sticks!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww tx for you hun I hope it works xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Well congrats Little J!!! Hope this one sticks for you!!! You are so blessed that you have been able to catch that egg easily though. 

Silver I am with you. My due date would've been the first of Sept and as much as I would love to be preg again by then, things aren't looking promising. :( I know our timing has been good and I tried the soy last month, using Preseed, etc and just not getting even a hint of a sticky bean. I had what looked like an obvious implant dip 2 cycles ago, and last cycle I had a triphasic chart...but wasn't preg either time. I give up on reading into chart signs LOL...I am proof that they sometimes mean absolutely nothing! I got pregnant SO easy the first time, really the first month that we were seriously trying...I guess because I had a MMC and I carried the beanie for 10 full weeks my body is just out of whack or something??? So frustrating!! :(


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Well congrats Little J!!! Hope this one sticks for you!!! You are so blessed that you have been able to catch that egg easily though.
> 
> Silver I am with you. My due date would've been the first of Sept and as much as I would love to be preg again by then, things aren't looking promising. :( I know our timing has been good and I tried the soy last month, using Preseed, etc and just not getting even a hint of a sticky bean. I had what looked like an obvious implant dip 2 cycles ago, and last cycle I had a triphasic chart...but wasn't preg either time. I give up on reading into chart signs LOL...I am proof that they sometimes mean absolutely nothing! I got pregnant SO easy the first time, really the first month that we were seriously trying...I guess because I had a MMC and I carried the beanie for 10 full weeks my body is just out of whack or something??? So frustrating!! :(

Yea, but getting past the early stage never seems to work out for me thus far:nope: but since iv gotten BFP back to back to back im starting to feel like there might be somthing else going on? i dont know... i just cant take this emotional roller coaster anymore, i just want answers!

I just hope this one sticks or we can figure out what we can do to help it stick!


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Well congrats Little J!!! Hope this one sticks for you!!! You are so blessed that you have been able to catch that egg easily though.
> 
> Silver I am with you. My due date would've been the first of Sept and as much as I would love to be preg again by then, things aren't looking promising. :( I know our timing has been good and I tried the soy last month, using Preseed, etc and just not getting even a hint of a sticky bean. I had what looked like an obvious implant dip 2 cycles ago, and last cycle I had a triphasic chart...but wasn't preg either time. I give up on reading into chart signs LOL...I am proof that they sometimes mean absolutely nothing! I got pregnant SO easy the first time, really the first month that we were seriously trying...I guess because I had a MMC and I carried the beanie for 10 full weeks my body is just out of whack or something??? So frustrating!! :(
> 
> Yea, but getting past the early stage never seems to work out for me thus far:nope: but since iv gotten BFP back to back to back im starting to feel like there might be somthing else going on? i dont know... i just cant take this emotional roller coaster anymore, i just want answers!
> 
> I just hope this one sticks or we can figure out what we can do to help it stick!Click to expand...


Definitely a good thing that you CAN get pregnant though, that's half the battle. You have a very high chance of having a sticky bean, they will find out what's going on and I just know you will have a healthy baby!!! :) One thing my OB said to try with recurrent MCs is baby aspirin. It promotes blood flow to the uterus and prevents clots, etc. Many women who have had several MCs in a row were put on baby aspirin and their next pregnancy was 100% healthy. 2 of them I know personally. One lady had 12 MCs in a row...I couldn't imagine!!! She finally found an OB that recommended the baby aspirin and now she has 3 healthy children. My OB said it couldn't HURT to try and he recommended it for me too. I did some research of my own and found that some women took the baby aspirin their WHOLE cycle to keep the blood flow to the uterus and give a fertilized egg a better chance of implanting, so I decided to try that too this cycle. A lot of ladies have had such wonderful results on it I thought why not? Worth a try!! I have actually had 3 MCs total...but my first two were a couple years ago and they were both chemicals right after AF was due, like yours. FXed this is your sticky baby!!!!


----------



## Little J

i took the low dose aspirin all this cycle since my most recent early MC was really heavy in bleeding ( i never have heavy periods) so i tried that to help get the blood flow back to my uterus to help reduild i up. So i am still taking the apsirin now. I hope it helps me!

My Dr. knows i self prescribed it and she doesnt seem to mind that i am bc like u said its "can help but cant hurt" theory. 

I hope it works for you! its always crazy to see what things help certain people get their sticky bean


----------



## babydreams85

You're right, sometimes its the most simple things that work!!! Glad you are already on it...I bet with the combo of aspirin and progesterone you will do great and this will be a healthy 9 months for you!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I self prescribed aspirin aswell so I'm hoping for good news beginning of June! Xxx


----------



## Sprite2011

littleJ- congratulations!!!! Yay so pleased for you fx'd for a sticky bean! Glad you got prescribed the progesterone!

Babydreams and silver- know what you mean as due dates creep nearer get more worried so wanted to be be pregnant and past mmc date I know I still have time (due date 29th sept) but feeling bit negative today! I got pregnant so easily last time, we were ntnp and only bd'd twice in the whole month i conceived as staying with family (with paper thin walls!!!:blush:) don't get why I can't do it now!!! :growlmad:

Big hugs from a very grumpy sprite!!!
xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

mellywelly said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Melly Its good to see you around again--Looks like you have flown past your milestone already (wasn't it 17DPO??)--how are you feeling??
> 
> I'm fine thanks. Still scared everytime I go to the loo though! I've been having constant headaches, and I only have one pair of jeans left that I can into! I think both are a side effect from the progesterone. I have my scan a week on Monday, excited and scared all at once :wohoo: DH for some reason is terrified that there will be 2 in there!!!
> 
> Can't believe you are 12 weeks already! have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...

I've had 3 LOL. 12 week scan was today and all was well, must say I was still terrified waiting for them to call me back--the tech was lovely tho and talked us through everything she was measuring and checking--HUGE relief as it was @ the 12 weeks scan with my last pregnancy that there wasn't a heartbeat. Today this babe's heart rate was 162BPM!!


----------



## Little J

nice miles stone blakesmom!

i took another HPT today when i got home from work just cus i was curious, but i wasnt expecting too much of a change since i peed like 2 hours prior and had dranken a ton of water, but its darker!!! i couldnt beleive it! Its as dark as the HPT i took with my other pregnancys when i took them after a missed AF! AF is suppost to come monday or tuesday so i couldnt beleive it! :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Little J and congrats on your lines getting darker--I did a total of 4 line tests and then finally a digi with conception indicator until I was really believing I was preggo this time. Things were so easy with my son, I only did 1 LOL


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Just checking in...back in the "waiting to ovulate game"....here's to a BFP in June now I guess!! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

jacksonsmommy said:


> Just checking in...back in the "waiting to ovulate game"....here's to a BFP in June now I guess!! :)

So much of this ttc is a waiting game! Counting down to ovulation, then praying af doesn't show! Hope June is our lucky month! xx


----------



## nesSAH

Pls add me to the list--late comer...

Had a MC Mar 28....already got my first AF on CD33.
Right now, on 2nd cycle and today is CD20. I've O'd and just now waiting till May 31st to test.


----------



## silverlizard

Not looking good on today's test either... kind of thought I saw something but so faintly that I'm going to put it down as just a case of line eye, heh.

Urgh, this is all just not looking good, things still aren't going great with my partner either. =/


----------



## mellywelly

blakesmom said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Melly Its good to see you around again--Looks like you have flown past your milestone already (wasn't it 17DPO??)--how are you feeling??
> 
> I'm fine thanks. Still scared everytime I go to the loo though! I've been having constant headaches, and I only have one pair of jeans left that I can into! I think both are a side effect from the progesterone. I have my scan a week on Monday, excited and scared all at once :wohoo: DH for some reason is terrified that there will be 2 in there!!!
> 
> Can't believe you are 12 weeks already! have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 LOL. 12 week scan was today and all was well, must say I was still terrified waiting for them to call me back--the tech was lovely tho and talked us through everything she was measuring and checking--HUGE relief as it was @ the 12 weeks scan with my last pregnancy that there wasn't a heartbeat. Today this babe's heart rate was 162BPM!!Click to expand...

Was the 12 week scan with your last pg the first scan you had, or had you had earlier scans too?


----------



## cathgibbs

Still waiting to o,actually hating all this waiting Arghhh Xx


----------



## B&LsMom

mellywelly said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Melly Its good to see you around again--Looks like you have flown past your milestone already (wasn't it 17DPO??)--how are you feeling??
> 
> I'm fine thanks. Still scared everytime I go to the loo though! I've been having constant headaches, and I only have one pair of jeans left that I can into! I think both are a side effect from the progesterone. I have my scan a week on Monday, excited and scared all at once :wohoo: DH for some reason is terrified that there will be 2 in there!!!
> 
> Can't believe you are 12 weeks already! have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 LOL. 12 week scan was today and all was well, must say I was still terrified waiting for them to call me back--the tech was lovely tho and talked us through everything she was measuring and checking--HUGE relief as it was @ the 12 weeks scan with my last pregnancy that there wasn't a heartbeat. Today this babe's heart rate was 162BPM!!Click to expand...
> 
> Was the 12 week scan with your last pg the first scan you had, or had you had earlier scans too?Click to expand...


12 week scan was the first last time--totally took us by surprise. I hadn't had any cramping or bleeding, and we had heard a HB @ 10weeks via doppler @ my midwife appointment. We even had Blake with us for the scan--WORST DAY EVER!! Had told work early on last time as well and then majority of family and friends after the 10week appointment, this time only 2 of my co-workers know. DH's family and 2 of my friends know. Plan to tell my mom tomorrow as we are going to sister in-laws baby shower and DH's 1 Grandma just got the news last night from father in law so I'm sure EVERYONE will know by baby shower time and my mom is going so I have to tell her before hand LOL. Telling the rest of my co-workers on Monday.


----------



## Sprite2011

silverlizard said:


> Not looking good on today's test either... kind of thought I saw something but so faintly that I'm going to put it down as just a case of line eye, heh.
> 
> Urgh, this is all just not looking good, things still aren't going great with my partner either. =/

Just wanted to send a :hugs: hope you do get your bfp this month . TTC puts so much stress on relationships as well as the every day crap!! more :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## silverlizard

blakesmom, so glad to hear your scan went well! 

melly, keeping everything crossed for yours, I'm sure it'll be fine :)

cathgibbs, I know exactly what you mean... feels like all I do is wait to O, wait to test, wait another cycle =/

sprite, thanks :hugs: I've not tested today, trying to keep my mind off it. The last few months I've started spotting around 12/13dpo anyway, so I figure there's a good chance I'll find out that way pretty soon =/ I don't have any symptoms at all except feeling sick a lot, so I doubt this is my month.


----------



## B&LsMom

silverlizard said:


> blakesmom, so glad to hear your scan went well!
> 
> melly, keeping everything crossed for yours, I'm sure it'll be fine :)
> 
> cathgibbs, I know exactly what you mean... feels like all I do is wait to O, wait to test, wait another cycle =/
> 
> sprite, thanks :hugs: I've not tested today, trying to keep my mind off it. The last few months I've started spotting around 12/13dpo anyway, so I figure there's a good chance I'll find out that way pretty soon =/ I don't have any symptoms at all except feeling sick a lot, so I doubt this is my month.

Thanks!!

I hope the spotting stays away and you get a BFP soon Silver!!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Just checking in...

Little J- Congrats on your BFP!!! Thats awesome! So glad they gave you a dosage to hold you over and that you were already on the baby asprin, I really think those combined with the dark pos are in your favor!!!

Blakesmom- Whoohoo for an awesome scan!! Congrats!

Silver- I totally understand...the week before my due date I started to fall apart more ev day...then the "DAY" (april 6) was pretty rough...I just felt foggy and in a weird emotional bubble all day...it wasnt fun...stayed away from FB a lot that week too! Hugs and lots of love are being sent you way! Still praying for that BFP for you soon! 

As for the OH troubles...we still have bad days too...any added stress or extra tiredness seem to bring on arguements....and with a mischivous (spelling?) 2 1/2 yr old, stress and being tired are daily things....so we have argued and been mad at each other a lot more than I like...which adds more stress...ARGH! lol I am actually thinking of going home for a visit a bit sooner than planned this summer....we have hit a really rough patch in the last few wks and he has gotten a bit worse again on his "issues", I just dont want to deal with them right now...We'll see what our therapist says this week I guess :(

I got my peak readings on Thurs and Fri...thinking I O'd on Fri, guess we will see in a little over a week what comes of it...not sure if I would be to sad if we didnt catch it this month...just cause what OH and I are dealing with right now...what a downer haha!!

Guess I need to fix my ticker at some point too


----------



## Little J

just got my progesterone results back. They are low/borderline at 8! GEEZ! no wonder my pregnancies didnt last longer than a few days to a week after a missed AF

I am SOOOO glad to have asked to be put on supplements right away. Now i have to just take them once a day until 12 weeks i think? 

PLEASE BABY STICK!!! Mommy is trying to do all she can to let you see the world!!


----------



## mellywelly

Glad you got your results littlej. Are they keeping you on tablets or are you going on peseries? I believe peseries are more effective as you absorb more of it.


----------



## silverlizard

littlej, so glad you're on the supplements... keeping everything crossed for you and your little sticky bean!

No sign of spotting here yet... but no bfp either as of this morning. Onto next month I guess... just hope the soy hasn't screwed up my cycle or anything.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Glad you got your results littlej. Are they keeping you on tablets or are you going on peseries? I believe peseries are more effective as you absorb more of it.

they gave me an option of what i wanted to do either:
1)1X per week 50mg SHOT
2)2X per day 25mg suppository
3)1X per day 200mg orally

I decided to stick with it orally bc its a daily dose and its a higher dosage (even tho i know the other 2 methods are better absorption) but i cant fathim only doing the shot 1X per week bc it seems like its not enough! and the suppositories 2X a day would be annoying for the fact that the morning one i feel wouldnt absorb as well bc i walk around alot during work. 

The Dr. said they all will work the same in the end either way i chose. So mentally i feel better taking a pill each day bc that seems fool proof enough and my mind is at ease that atleast im getting a dosage daily. 

And since i was "borderline"/low the Dr. thinks it should work just fine. Time will tell! I HOPE IT IS MY CURE! but now i wonder if i were the MC would it delay the bleeding etc?


----------



## mellywelly

with the pessaries, you just need to lay down for about 20 mins, by which time the have melted and you have absorbed it. They are messy though!


----------



## B&LsMom

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Glad you got your results littlej. Are they keeping you on tablets or are you going on peseries? I believe peseries are more effective as you absorb more of it.
> 
> they gave me an option of what i wanted to do either:
> 1)1X per week 50mg SHOT
> 2)2X per day 25mg suppository
> 3)1X per day 200mg orally
> 
> I decided to stick with it orally bc its a daily dose and its a higher dosage (even tho i know the other 2 methods are better absorption) but i cant fathim only doing the shot 1X per week bc it seems like its not enough! and the suppositories 2X a day would be annoying for the fact that the morning one i feel wouldnt absorb as well bc i walk around alot during work.
> 
> The Dr. said they all will work the same in the end either way i chose. So mentally i feel better taking a pill each day bc that seems fool proof enough and my mind is at ease that atleast im getting a dosage daily.
> 
> And since i was "borderline"/low the Dr. thinks it should work just fine. Time will tell! I HOPE IT IS MY CURE! but now i wonder if i were the MC would it delay the bleeding etc?Click to expand...

Will they continue to monitor you levels with Blood work?


----------



## silverlizard

Nope, I'm out.

At least I haven't messed my cycle up!


----------



## tiptoesd101

silverlizard said:


> Nope, I'm out.
> 
> At least I haven't messed my cycle up!

Sorry Silver!! :hugs: Will be prayin you get that June BFP

Little J, glad they got you on high dosage of meds now!! Praying that that little bean decides to stick!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww ladies can you help me yesterday my opk was dark but def not dark enough to be a positive, i woke up this morning with twinges and dull cramps like AF was due to start and my cm is very very watery - do you think i might have OV? i really hope not as me and oh havent dtd since last Wednesday he came in at 3am from work and tried to wake me up to dtd but i was fast asleep. im only CD10 though but you never know what happens to your body after a MC xxx


----------



## babydreams85

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww ladies can you help me yesterday my opk was dark but def not dark enough to be a positive, i woke up this morning with twinges and dull cramps like AF was due to start and my cm is very very watery - do you think i might have OV? i really hope not as me and oh havent dtd since last Wednesday he came in at 3am from work and tried to wake me up to dtd but i was fast asleep. im only CD10 though but you never know what happens to your body after a MC xxx

If you haven't had a pos OPK yet then PROBABLY not. I can't remember who else is using the soy, are you? I know soy can give you EWCM at various times in your cycle. Otherwise you might be getting ready to O. Usually you have fertile CM and twinges BEFORE you O, not after, although every woman is different. I would just get to BDing right away!!!!!! Good luck!!!!
 
Good luck to the other ladies (Tiptoes, Silver, and anybody I left out...sorry!) this month as well!! I hope to see lots of June BFPs!!! 

Blakesmom, glad to hear your scans went well and your little bean is doing great!

Melly, I am so happy to see how far you are now...looks like this is going to be your sticky bean! How are you feeling?

Littlej that's wonderful that they found out the issue was progesterone, that's one of the easiest problems to fix and now that you're on it you should do fine with this pregnancy! Are they going to check your levels again to see if they're up where they should be with the supplements?? I don't blame you for choosing the oral meds...so much easier and taking them every day is reassuring. 

I am just waiting to O, finished my 2nd round of soy a couple days ago. I took a higher dose this time and I'm hoping it will bring my O forward again. Last month it moved O from day 23 to 19 and lengthened my LP back to 13 days (what it used to be before the MC). DH is probably going to be out of town through Sunday and then he may leave again the end of next week, so I'm hoping we can get enough BDing in between....but we may miss O entirely this time. We are going on a week of vacation in mid June, and the day we leave is the day AF is probably due for me this cycle, ughhh!!! So I'm truly hoping the timing works out and this is our month so the witch doesn't come on our vacation!!!


----------



## Little J

they didnt mention me needing to do follow up bloodwork. They figured the progesterone is going to work fine bc i was to them "borderline"/low so having any progesterone they say will only make my levels go up.
I called the nurse back yesterday and asked how i would know it was working and making my levels rise and she said (they can only go up with exposing progesterone in ur body) so i took that as, im sure they are fine? I am thinking that if i get through this week/weekend.... then ill ask if i can get my levels checked again (bc this week/weekend is the time i usually MCd) so id wanna get it checked again as i would be further just to make sure they are high enough for that gestation period.

Im curious for my HCG levels.... i havent taken a HPT since sunday and sunday is wasnt as dark as the control but its the darkest its ever been for any of my pregnancies.... but im afraid of testing again and not seeing it get any darker bc then i know eventually whats going to happen....


----------



## mellywelly

its so funny that before bfp we are so happy to POAS as many times as possible, but as soon as you get a line you are terrified to take another!

I'm fine thanks babydreams. The progesterone has mad my stomach huge with bloating. I look about 4 months already! Started to get MS, but not in a morning oddly enough, usually starts late afternoon. Feel ok today though, no sicky at all! Got my scan on Monday too


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies,

Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and was on a ECG machine and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(

Hope you ladies are all ok? xx


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and was on a ECG machine and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(
> 
> Hope you ladies are all ok? xx

wow, i hope your ok!
Im ok, i found out i have low/borderline progesterone so i was put on 200mg orally 1X a day. I have my first scan June 13th (i should be 7-8 weeks by then)


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> its so funny that before bfp we are so happy to POAS as many times as possible, but as soon as you get a line you are terrified to take another!
> 
> I'm fine thanks babydreams. The progesterone has mad my stomach huge with bloating. I look about 4 months already! Started to get MS, but not in a morning oddly enough, usually starts late afternoon. Feel ok today though, no sicky at all! Got my scan on Monday too

I know!! the progesterone def. makes my boobies hurt... and i feel bloated, i cant suck in to try and look "smaller" :haha: 

I havent had alot of CM like most women tend to get in early pregnancy tho.... thats usually caused my estrogen so i wonder if now my estrogen is off balance bc of the progesterone?


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies,
> 
> Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and was on a ECG machine and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(
> 
> Hope you ladies are all ok? xx
> 
> wow, i hope your ok!
> Im ok, i found out i have low/borderline progesterone so i was put on 200mg orally 1X a day. I have my first scan June 13th (i should be 7-8 weeks by then)Click to expand...

I am suffering from a mild headache still but apart from that, I am ok thank you. 

Congratulations on your BFP, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months flower: 

At least they have given you something to help with your low/borderline progesterone. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for 13th June hun :hugs:


----------



## silverlizard

oh no Ex! Sounds no fun at all, I'm so glad you're okay... :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and was on a ECG machine and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(
> 
> Hope you ladies are all ok? xx

I have been thinking about you and wondered if you were lurking...sorry you are going through all this. Keep positive and take it easy. Its great that your oh is taking good care of you.


----------



## cathgibbs

Exacabilar hope your ok hun what a frightening thing to go through!

Babydreams85 - thanks hun feel a bit more sane now lol I'm only cd10 but as it being first cycle with af after mc I know anything is possible so just scaring myself,tmi comin up.my ewcm has been unreal today I actually thought I had wet myself! Xxx


----------



## Little J

it got darker! and is as dark as the control!!!! OMG SO HAPPY!
 



Attached Files:







TEST.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sprite2011

Ex- hope your ok now must have been scary to go through- do they know what caused it? I get weird slurred speech headaches pins and needles and visual disturbances which are caused by migraines- they suck!!

LittleJ glad it getting darker :hugs:

Day off bd'ing tonight as per smep which is prob no bad things as had horrible day at work and am exhausted!!! 
Hope to be more awake tomorrow night determined to smep my way into a +hpt!!
xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Little J--Love that super dark line

Ex--So sorry you have been through all of that--Strokes are super scary!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Decided to bd last night just for fun! Hope hubby can keep up the reserves for tonight!! :blush:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha sprite! how you feeling hun? Any sings of OV? are you OPKS getting any darker? Im having major EWCM but no dark dark OPKs i had one dark but not positive and nothing since! xxx


----------



## tiptoesd101

Oh Ex!!!! I hope you are feeling a bit better today! I cant imagine having to go through all of that and all of the testing they do...so sorry! Hope everything comes back ok and baby bean is doing alright! I'll be keeping yall in my prayers :). Lets have happy heathly months for the rest of your time!!

Little J: yay for the darker line!!!

Everyone prepping for O, lots of babydust and good luck to you all! Let's get some more BFP's for this bunch!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Am using the cbfm which still reading high- I know your not supposed to read the test thingy but does appear thar the estrogen line is getting lighter and the lh getting darker going to start using the smiley face cb opks as well from tomorrow as last month it was positive before my cbfm said peak!!

Cos were doing the smep tonight's another :sex: night some am just hoping the dh has some fast little swimmers and not a load of lazy :spermy: that would rather be watching the footy!! He is away overnight tomorrow but has said that if am ovulating he will pop home before overnight factory visit!!

Had some ewcm the other day but now back to creamy don't think it was semen as too stretchy (sorry if tmi!:blush:) but made sure we bd'd incase!

Hope you get your +opk soon, are you bd'ing every other night or waiting till +opk?
Fx'd we get our bfps this months then we can be bump buddies!!:thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

how much was your CBFM? i think im gonna need to get that, my opks are just not getting dark!!! im pos im not going to OV this month :-(

haha he should have some left, just remember sperm can live up to 5 days so hes still got some little swimmers swimming their way up to you!!! 

Well......we dtd last Wednesday and nothing since apart from yesterday, OH has been really busy and on the weekend we argued quite bad but all ok now, but my sex drive has increased this week so im demanding sex of him as soon as i get in haha! i was laying on bed with my legs in the hair for half an hour last night but then had a shower so i hope that hasnt shifted the little swimmers! 

i really hope we do hun, im fed up of not being pregnant now lol, would be sooooo nice just a day apart! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Thank you hun. Definetly wasn't fun :hugs: 

Lil - Thank you hun, I am staying as positive as can be and trying to relax as much as possible :hugs: 

Cath - Thank you hun :hugs: 

Little J - Yay for darker lines! :happydance:

Sprite - Thank you hun, I am feeling better now. They don't know 100% what caused it but because nothing showed up on my CT scan, they are guessing it was a Severe Migraine. They have told me though that if any of my symptoms return, then to go straight back to the Hospital :hugs: 

Blakesmom - Thank you hunni :hugs: 

Tiptoes - Thank you hun, I am feeling a little better now. They had to monitor me really closely, I was on an ECG machine to keep a check on my heart, had my blood pressure and blood sugars taken every 2 hours, had a CT scan, had to keep having my reflexes tested and other little exams. Was awful! :hugs: 

Sending you all some lucky, sticky, baby :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ex hope you are ok Hun... Such a scary thing to go through.. :hugs: thinking of u missy...xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Aw Ex hope you are ok Hun... Such a scary thing to go through.. :hugs: thinking of u missy...xxxx

I am feeling better now thank you hun. It sure was scary. Aww thank you hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## silverlizard

:hugs: for Ex!

So, thinking I'll try again this month with the soy... anyone know whether it's better to take it from days 2-6 or 3-7? Or later, even?


----------



## Excalibur

Silver - Thank you hun :hugs: Hope the Soy works for you hun :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

cathgibbs said:


> how much was your CBFM? i think im gonna need to get that, my opks are just not getting dark!!! im pos im not going to OV this month :-(
> 
> haha he should have some left, just remember sperm can live up to 5 days so hes still got some little swimmers swimming their way up to you!!!
> 
> Well......we dtd last Wednesday and nothing since apart from yesterday, OH has been really busy and on the weekend we argued quite bad but all ok now, but my sex drive has increased this week so im demanding sex of him as soon as i get in haha! i was laying on bed with my legs in the hair for half an hour last night but then had a shower so i hope that hasnt shifted the little swimmers!
> 
> i really hope we do hun, im fed up of not being pregnant now lol, would be sooooo nice just a day apart! xxx

Think it was about £80 with the sticks was on a special offer in Lloyds chemist. Tend to get the sticks from ebay as are much cheaper that in the high street. Heard there is a website that you can get cheaper cbfm or they can be bought second hand. 
I too was lying with my feet in the air the other night, which dh found v funny! Know what you mean about rows 3 sundays ago we had a huge row and was the day I got my +opk so had to apologise even though totally not my fault!! TTC puts a lot of strain on relationships I worry that hubby thinks I just want him for baby making sex, hence last night!! My sex drive has increased too so fx'd a sign that we both may ovulate soon!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats good hun!!! i cant afford that for a few months though as saving for holdiays and insurance for the car but after August if i still havent concieved i can buy it! do you find it better than using interenet cheapies OPKS? 
Hahaha you look really stupid doing it but if it works its worth it!! oh never?! i cant apologise im so stubborn, after we argued OH went out and bought me this CD iv wanted for ages so we become friends again lol it does especially if your OH doesnt understand how much you want a baby, he keeps saying 'oh we have plenty of time!' ummmmm i dont think so! im 25 next month and i dont want to be an old mother! i want one NOW!! Im sure he doesnt think that hun, i dont think he will mind either! men only think about one thing lol!!
i hope it is a sign! my OPKI was a tad darker today so im hoping its going to get darker and darker lol xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> how much was your CBFM? i think im gonna need to get that, my opks are just not getting dark!!! im pos im not going to OV this month :-(
> 
> haha he should have some left, just remember sperm can live up to 5 days so hes still got some little swimmers swimming their way up to you!!!
> 
> Well......we dtd last Wednesday and nothing since apart from yesterday, OH has been really busy and on the weekend we argued quite bad but all ok now, but my sex drive has increased this week so im demanding sex of him as soon as i get in haha! i was laying on bed with my legs in the hair for half an hour last night but then had a shower so i hope that hasnt shifted the little swimmers!
> 
> i really hope we do hun, im fed up of not being pregnant now lol, would be sooooo nice just a day apart! xxx

I used OPK's before and they NEVER worked for me... and iv been lucky enough to fall pregnant 3 times in the last 3 months.... i think those things can be a hoax sometimes! Dont let those stupid plastic things doubt your ov!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks for the heads up hun!! their starting to get a little bit darker, did you use the really narrow ones or did you have the wider ones? xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks for the heads up hun!! their starting to get a little bit darker, did you use the really narrow ones or did you have the wider ones? xxx

I used the wider ones.... ones that look like HPT's that you pee on in stick


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh mine are like HPTs expect they are really narrow and have LH on the handle xx


----------



## babydreams85

Oh no Ex!!!! I am so sorry but glad to hear you're feeling better now!!!! How scary!

Sprite and Cath, I bet you are both getting ready to O. Cath, you are still early in your cycle...I'm sure it will happen soon! I expect mine later because ever since my MC my O has been much further out and my cycles longer than they used to be. I think that's one reason we are having trouble getting pregnant this time, because my cycles and O are unpredictable and we probably keep missing the best time or the eggs are just in there too long or something. The month I got preg last time I O'd on CD 13 or 14 I think so the eggy was nice and fresh!! I just hope and pray it doesn't take too much longer for us!! I too have a ton of EWCM this morning, but I don't trust it alone because the soy can give you fertile CM at random times in your cycle.

OPKs have always been really accurate for me...I generally use the CB Digis but also have the IC ones for backup. One thing I've learned for me is that my temp isn't always an indicator of O, but when my cervix opens I can be almost 100% positive that I will O that day or the next. It was hard to determine at first, but now its really easy for me to tell the difference. When closed it feels like a tiny round pinhole, but when opened its a small slit (feels like a straight line instead of a circle). But as far as being soft or firm, high or low, that doesn't help much because mine changes back and forth throughout my cycle randomly. The open or closed though is always a clear sign for me. Every woman is different of course and I think you have to determine which fertility signs work best for YOU individually! :)

Melly, that sounds positive! MS is a good thing I've always heard! I didn't have it with the preg I lost so looking back that was a sign for me that something wasn't right. I know not all women have it but for the ones that do its a strong sign of a healthy pregnancy!

Littlej that test looks awesome!!! Very dark!!

Silver I did soy CD 2-6 last cycle and this time I did 3-7. I'm not sure which works better but I noticed its more common to do 3-7 for a normal to long cycle. It seemed like only the ladies with shorter cycles did 2-6 or even 1-5, so I just thought I would push mine out this time and see if it makes a difference. Hoping it pulls my O forward again just a little more. 

I completely understand about the DH arguments and I agree...TTC makes things VERY stressful! Mine is the same way...he feels like "nature will take its course" and "it will happen when it happens", etc. He doesn't get all the OPKs and temping, etc. For me I feel like if we have these helpful things to use when TTC, why not use them?? If they help it happen sooner then I'm all for it! He is 38 so he's ready to be a father and talks about it all the time though. I actually think he was more willing and excited the first time, and then when I MCed I think it just scared him to death. So part of him is afraid.it will happen again. I feel the same but that doesn't stop me from wanting to be preg again, because I want a LO so badly!! I have heard the "you're just wanting sex from me to make a baby, not because you want me" argument too LOL. So now I try to make a point to have special time with him all throughout my cycle instead of more around O....so that he feels more loved! ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Ex, hope you make a full and speedy recovery!!!

Silver, I took 200mg 2-6 at night time


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Ex, hope you make a full and speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Silver, I took 200mg 2-6 at night time

what progesterone did the Dr. have you one.... like dosage and is it orally etc?


----------



## babydreams85

Oh yes last cycle I did soy 2-6 and did 120mg, then 160 mg, then 200, 200, and 200. This cycle I did 3-7 and just did 200mg all 5 days. Like Melly I also took mine at night. They do make my skin break out badly and this time with the higher dose all the way through I had bad headaches, but no other side effects.


----------



## cathgibbs

[
Sprite and Cath, I bet you are both getting ready to O. Cath, you are still early in your cycle...I'm sure it will happen soon! I expect mine later because ever since my MC my O has been much further out and my cycles longer than they used to be. I think that's one reason we are having trouble getting pregnant this time, because my cycles and O are unpredictable and we probably keep missing the best time or the eggs are just in there too long or something. The month I got preg last time I O'd on CD 13 or 14 I think so the eggy was nice and fresh!! I just hope and pray it doesn't take too much longer for us!! I too have a ton of EWCM this morning, but I don't trust it alone because the soy can give you fertile CM at random times in your cycle.

Thank you hun, hopefully we will O this week as me and Sprite are only a day apart so it would be nice if we did conc this month! oh thats got to be frustrating hun, not knowing what day, cant you just dtd every other day just to be on the safe side? im not on soy so im not sure what the thik of this EWCM, its kind of slowed down a bit today, it doesnt feel like iv just wet myself sorry if TMI! lol! xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Ex, hope you make a full and speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Silver, I took 200mg 2-6 at night time
> 
> what progesterone did the Dr. have you one.... like dosage and is it orally etc?Click to expand...

cyclogest 400mg, they are pessaries (put them up your foo) twice a day.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Ex, hope you make a full and speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Silver, I took 200mg 2-6 at night time
> 
> what progesterone did the Dr. have you one.... like dosage and is it orally etc?Click to expand...
> 
> cyclogest 400mg, they are pessaries (put them up your foo) twice a day.Click to expand...

mine are only 200mg 1x per day orally.... i feel like its not enough...

I could have also done suppositories 2X a day but they were only 25mg each....

i hope she ups my dosage or lets me get another progesterone test to make sure my levels are where they need to be.... i just worry as the pregnancy prpgresses my levels are going to drop since progesteron needs to increase little by little each week until the placents takes over


----------



## mellywelly

What is the stuff you take called?


----------



## mellywelly

Found what your on. It seems a normal dose for that drug, but some gave 100mg twice a day, as they said it spread the dose more even as it has a short shelf life in your body. Get your levels rechecked, it's the only way to make sure you are on the right dosage.


----------



## silverlizard

mellywelly said:


> Ex, hope you make a full and speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Silver, I took 200mg 2-6 at night time

That's what I ended up deciding on... seems like it worked for you, so wish me luck haha!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Found what your on. It seems a normal dose for that drug, but some gave 100mg twice a day, as they said it spread the dose more even as it has a short shelf life in your body. Get your levels rechecked, it's the only way to make sure you are on the right dosage.

Prometrium is what it was called

i got it rechecked today.... will get results friday im hoping :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

fx your results are good littlej

silver, fx for the soy this cycle, it did give me belting headaches!


----------



## B&LsMom

Little J said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Found what your on. It seems a normal dose for that drug, but some gave 100mg twice a day, as they said it spread the dose more even as it has a short shelf life in your body. Get your levels rechecked, it's the only way to make sure you are on the right dosage.
> 
> Prometrium is what it was called
> 
> i got it rechecked today.... will get results friday im hoping :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm glad you were able to do another test. A few of the girls in the November rainbow babies thread Dahlia started were monitored until 12 weeks and then even a few were able to still have levels checked after they weened off! Seems good to keep a close watch on it!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hun, it was scary :( :hugs: 

Melly - Thank you hunni, I am feeling a lot better now :) :hugs:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - Thank you hun, it was scary :( :hugs:
> 
> Melly - Thank you hunni, I am feeling a lot better now :) :hugs:

gosh, i still cant beleive your 11 weeks already! thats nuts! i remember when you first found out your BFP!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Babydreams - Thank you hun, it was scary :( :hugs:
> 
> Melly - Thank you hunni, I am feeling a lot better now :) :hugs:
> 
> gosh, i still cant beleive your 11 weeks already! thats nuts! i remember when you first found out your BFP!Click to expand...

Time is flying isn't it? Got our 12 week scan next week! Eeekk!! :shock: I expected things to go quite slow to be honest but that has proved me wrong! Put a deposit down on a pram today, a 3 in 1 Silver Cross, hopefully picking it up tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> the line did look darker after the test dried. It was pretty noticeable when i got home from work. Im going to test again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Cath- Yes i got my blood drawn yesterday morning. But they said it would take 72 hours before results come back which means i wont hear a thing until monday :nope: im scared itll be too late for me to get supplements if i do have low progesterone (which i feel is what was causing my early MC) I was going to call the Dr. today and ask if i can be put on a low dose to hold me over until the results come back, i dont want to be SO close to figurng out the problem and lose the baby again so early. I tend to lose the baby a few days to a week after a missed AF (another reason y i think i have low progesterone) so time is ticking in order to help save this baby.

CONGRATS hun and I hope it sticks!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Little J

my progesterone follow up results came back and its at 12 now! (was at 8 originally) I asked the Dr. i could take it 2x a day now rather than 1x to make me feel better.... and she said she thinks my levels look fine right now but if it makes me feel better to go ahead and take 2 a day. So i am! the range of progsterone in the 1st tri is 8-47 so i want to try and be in the middle... i dont like being at the bottom part just in case it drops a little before the placenta takes over.

I really hope this is my forever baby! I just cant WAIT until my first scan on june 13th!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Well congrats Little J!!! Hope this one sticks for you!!! You are so blessed that you have been able to catch that egg easily though.
> 
> Silver I am with you. My due date would've been the first of Sept and as much as I would love to be preg again by then, things aren't looking promising. :( I know our timing has been good and I tried the soy last month, using Preseed, etc and just not getting even a hint of a sticky bean. I had what looked like an obvious implant dip 2 cycles ago, and last cycle I had a triphasic chart...but wasn't preg either time. I give up on reading into chart signs LOL...I am proof that they sometimes mean absolutely nothing! I got pregnant SO easy the first time, really the first month that we were seriously trying...I guess because I had a MMC and I carried the beanie for 10 full weeks my body is just out of whack or something??? So frustrating!! :(

I say CONGRATS to Little J too! Also I'm not too hopeful we'll get our BFP before the "would have been due date"...i'll actually find out that day if our "efforts" worked or not...or maybe know sooner since I'm temping again this month. It could be a wonderful day or a very very sad and painful day. I'll cross fingers for both of us that it happens BEFORE those dates! Just keep up your good work and all will pay off in the end. I hear ya too on the feeling like your body is totally out of whack still..i carried mine that long and maybe our bodies are a little crazed right now but hopefully we bounce back soon and get our rainbow babies!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Melly Its good to see you around again--Looks like you have flown past your milestone already (wasn't it 17DPO??)--how are you feeling??
> 
> I'm fine thanks. Still scared everytime I go to the loo though! I've been having constant headaches, and I only have one pair of jeans left that I can into! I think both are a side effect from the progesterone. I have my scan a week on Monday, excited and scared all at once :wohoo: DH for some reason is terrified that there will be 2 in there!!!
> 
> Can't believe you are 12 weeks already! have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 3 LOL. 12 week scan was today and all was well, must say I was still terrified waiting for them to call me back--the tech was lovely tho and talked us through everything she was measuring and checking--HUGE relief as it was @ the 12 weeks scan with my last pregnancy that there wasn't a heartbeat. Today this babe's heart rate was 162BPM!!Click to expand...

Yay, so happy for you and glad this time was a strong heartbeat!!! yay baby!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> Just checking in...back in the "waiting to ovulate game"....here's to a BFP in June now I guess!! :)

me too. good luck to you!!! i'm supposed to ovulate thursday. June BFP's, here we come!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

silverlizard said:


> Not looking good on today's test either... kind of thought I saw something but so faintly that I'm going to put it down as just a case of line eye, heh.
> 
> Urgh, this is all just not looking good, things still aren't going great with my partner either. =/

Ugh...I'm sorry!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> just got my progesterone results back. They are low/borderline at 8! GEEZ! no wonder my pregnancies didnt last longer than a few days to a week after a missed AF
> 
> I am SOOOO glad to have asked to be put on supplements right away. Now i have to just take them once a day until 12 weeks i think?
> 
> PLEASE BABY STICK!!! Mommy is trying to do all she can to let you see the world!!

so glad you pushed for the medicine. I'm praying your little bean sticks this time!!! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

im in the 2WW!! yay xxx


----------



## silverlizard

fingers crossed for you cathgibbs!

I'm back in the waiting-to-ovulate game too... cd7 now and I took soy from 2-6, so I guess time to pee on sticks again soon!


----------



## Excalibur

Sending all the 2WW's lot's of lucky baby :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

had my scan today!!!! measuring 8w + 5 

bit of a rubbish pic

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/pinky.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats lovely!!!! measuring a couple of days ahead aswell hun! thatsw a plus!! xxx


----------



## mellywelly

I don't get it, as that would mean I would have o'd on cd10!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhhhhhhmmmmmmmm were you keeping track of OV OPKS/Temping etc? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Or it could just be a quick grower! xxx


----------



## mellywelly

cathgibbs said:


> Hhhhhhhmmmmmmmm were you keeping track of OV OPKS/Temping etc? xxx

I opk'd and temp'd, I had me O'ing on CD14


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhh i think you got a fast growing baby then hun! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Yay for scan picture!!!! :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

Wonderful news Melly that everything is going so well--will you also have a 12 week scan?? The 4 weeks between my 8 and 12 week scan showed such a HUGE difference its funny to look at them side by side!


----------



## mellywelly

I've got my booking in session with the midwife tomorrow and she will arrange the 12 week scan.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and was on a ECG machine and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(
> 
> Hope you ladies are all ok? xx

Oh my gosh, that's horrible. I hope you're ok. Sounds like you are doing better. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> it got darker! and is as dark as the control!!!! OMG SO HAPPY!

BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait to see one of these myself!!!


----------



## lilblossom

I haven't been here for a while...or have lurked somewhat but been quiet as I have been in the worst limbo in my life but now am on cd 1 and couldn't be happier...but now that af is here I am impatient for her to leave hahah.

I can't believe how far along some of you are already. Time flies when ttc


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the scan Melly. Sometimes dating scans are off by a few days. Better ahead than behind. YAYAYYYAY! :happydance:

lilblossom: I'm sorry the limbo wasn't because of pregnancy! :hugs: However, I'm glad that you are CD1... and getting closer to O, and this month being the one! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

ttcbabyisom said:


> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in...back in the "waiting to ovulate game"....here's to a BFP in June now I guess!! :)
> 
> me too. good luck to you!!! i'm supposed to ovulate thursday. June BFP's, here we come!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I am praying! I should O today or tomorrow, so I am DTD as much as possible!! :) FX for us!! :)


----------



## lilblossom

jacksonsmommy said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in...back in the "waiting to ovulate game"....here's to a BFP in June now I guess!! :)
> 
> me too. good luck to you!!! i'm supposed to ovulate thursday. June BFP's, here we come!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am praying! I should O today or tomorrow, so I am DTD as much as possible!! :) FX for us!! :)Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, had our 12 week scan today. Baby waved at us and was wriggling around. I would like to share our scan pictures with you all :D
 



Attached Files:







Our Little Miracle 1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









Our Little Miracle 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









Our Little Miracle 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









Our Little Miracle 4.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mellywelly

They are fabulous ex! Such a change from your last scan. Was it only 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> They are fabulous ex! Such a change from your last scan. Was it only 3 weeks ago?

Thank you hun, they sure do grow quick :winkwink: Yeah our last scan was about 3 weeks ago hun :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Wow Ex and Melly so fantastic to see your scan pics!:happydance:

afm in 2ww cbfm sadi ov'd earlier this month day 12 so bit of a long lp, well we bd'd more than enough poor poor hubby, mind you he did seem to enjoy it tho...:blush:

Good luck to all about to OV and those in the 2ww, fx'd we'll all have some scan pics for us to put up soon! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Thank you hun :hugs: Sending some lucky :dust: your way. Hope you all get your BFP's soon, can't wait to see your scan pictures :D


----------



## cathgibbs

Ex they ate amazing xxx


----------



## Excalibur

cathgibbs said:


> Ex they ate amazing xxx

Thank you hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Love your scans Ladies! Your Babies are absoulutley beautiful! :) x


----------



## tiptoesd101

Yaaaay to Melly and Ex for your scans and ultras!!! The pics look amazing! I love seeing how fast the change and develop, never fails to amaze me!!! Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts yalls way!!!

Those prepping or about to Ov....lots of baby dust your way! Lets get some healthy soy eggies for those doing the soy!! Here's to some more BFP's!!!!

AFM: I havent really had too many symptoms, just sore bbs but that has been my mo since after the last mc...but around last thurs night I started getting super tired and that lasted through till Sunday....even with going to bed earlier and naps! (still get tired easy) Sorta made me wonder, and plus have had a few headaches...but it is allergy season as well...sooo... I did some of the internet cheapy tests on Sunday morning, a 10 mui? and a 20, and the 20 looked like there may be a very very faded line...so much so I wasnt sure if it was just line eye...did another two on Mon morning....both had very faded lines. Went out and bought a FRER and Mon mid day there was a slight line!!!! Although so light hubby didnt believe it haha. Did another later around 8 pm and it was slighty darker, and then this morn and evenings were slightly darker than that! Still kinda scared though, cause at 11 dpo with my dd they were blaring pos and these are still fairly light....had a bit of back pain and cramping as well, af was due tomorrow or thurs...so hope she stays away!!! 

The pic I am sharing is the one from last night, the ones from today are just a tiny tiny bit darker :/ Not sure what to make of that!
 



Attached Files:







P1020733.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Leinzlove

I know what to make of it! Pregnancy test, any line means HCG is present! It's your BFP!!!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Leinzlove said:


> I know what to make of it! Pregnancy test, any line means HCG is present! It's your BFP!!!! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Thats what I am hoping! I just am terrified they are gonna get lighter instead of darker :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I worried the same... But, it'll feel better when you miss AF! :) I found out at 3w2d.


----------



## Little J

congrats tiptoe!!!!

Mine was that faint at 10DPO as well and gradually got darker. The day aftera missed AF my test line was as dark as the control so it made me feel releived. I just hope to see a little healthy heart on june 13th!

CONGRATS again!!


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Yaaaay to Melly and Ex for your scans and ultras!!! The pics look amazing! I love seeing how fast the change and develop, never fails to amaze me!!! Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts yalls way!!!
> 
> Those prepping or about to Ov....lots of baby dust your way! Lets get some healthy soy eggies for those doing the soy!! Here's to some more BFP's!!!!
> 
> AFM: I havent really had too many symptoms, just sore bbs but that has been my mo since after the last mc...but around last thurs night I started getting super tired and that lasted through till Sunday....even with going to bed earlier and naps! (still get tired easy) Sorta made me wonder, and plus have had a few headaches...but it is allergy season as well...sooo... I did some of the internet cheapy tests on Sunday morning, a 10 mui? and a 20, and the 20 looked like there may be a very very faded line...so much so I wasnt sure if it was just line eye...did another two on Mon morning....both had very faded lines. Went out and bought a FRER and Mon mid day there was a slight line!!!! Although so light hubby didnt believe it haha. Did another later around 8 pm and it was slighty darker, and then this morn and evenings were slightly darker than that! Still kinda scared though, cause at 11 dpo with my dd they were blaring pos and these are still fairly light....had a bit of back pain and cramping as well, af was due tomorrow or thurs...so hope she stays away!!!
> 
> The pic I am sharing is the one from last night, the ones from today are just a tiny tiny bit darker :/ Not sure what to make of that!

GOOD FOR YOU!!! THAT IS A NO GUESSING LINE---CONGRATS HUN!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tiptoesd101

Thanks Ladies!! Trying to stay upbeat and possitive, but this mornings test was only as dark as yest....maybe even slightly lighter :/...af hasnt shown yet though, usually comes in the early am....still have tomorrow to get throught hough. Bbs still really heavy and sore...but I got so sad and almost sick when I saw the test wasnt any different. I guess I just thought by today it would be a noticeable difference....


----------



## Leinzlove

Try not to over worry yourself just yet. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Thank you hun :hugs: 

Tiptoes - Thank you hun :hugs: I agree, it's amazing to see how much they grow in such a short time! :) Congratulations on your BFP hun! :happydance: It's only early, it takes 2 days for HCG to double, tomorrow your line will be darker :D


----------



## Little J

i would wait a couple days to a few days in between testing.... so then you can see a change in line color. Also keep in mind your wee concecntration might differ. As well as the dye amounts in each test can differ as well. 

Last week thursday i saw my FRER be darker than the control so it made me feel good but i want to take a dollar store cheapy to see if that ones as dark as the control now but im afraid ill freak out if its not.... so im thinking its just best not to test? haha


----------



## mellywelly

:happydance::happydance::happydance:congratulations tiptoes!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I ended up testing every other day as I was driving myself nuts trying to see if it was any darker doing it daily. That way I saw a proper change in the darkness.

H & H 9 months!!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

Thanks ladies! Yeah there is a definate darkness comparing todays test (12dpo) and 10dpo....just not much change from yesterday...which I know is normal, but yes driving me nuts! I wanna see it as dark as that control line haha! (esp since I am more aware of cramps and twinges now :(...) I will prob test again tomorrow morning, hopefully a bit darker, and then I will still have 2 more frer...tryin to decide how I want to space em out. ;) Ready for tomorrow and Friday to fly by with no signs of af! With my irregular cyles she coulda shown up anywhere from today through fri morning....STAY AWAY!!! lol

Tryin to decide if I wanna do a ticker yet...maybe I will wait till Sat if all is well :)


----------



## babydreams85

Aww congrats Tiptoes!!! 

Beautiful little baby you have in there Ex!!!! 

LittleJ you are doing well so far!!! Glad to see the progesterone is working for both you and Melly!!

Babydust to everyone else!!!

Pos OPK for me this morning, so my cycle is getting shorter little by little and slowly back to normal. DH is home for now and praying he doesn't have to go out of town for the next few days and we can be perfect with timing this month!


----------



## Little J

Yay for + OPK!!!! 

i cant beleive i made it passed my milestone either! I still am nervous and scared its all too good to be true. exactly 2 weeks until my first scan. 

hope you get taht BFP this cycle!!


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> Yay for + OPK!!!!
> 
> i cant beleive i made it passed my milestone either! I still am nervous and scared its all too good to be true. exactly 2 weeks until my first scan.
> 
> hope you get taht BFP this cycle!!

I can't wait to hear about how wonderful your baby is doing and how strong the little heart is beating! I just know things will go great for you this time!!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you hun :hugs: Yay for Positive OPK!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sorry for being mia lately! After last cycle's s let down, i went into a funk and during that same time, they let a load of people go at work and i was scared to death of getting fired. I did not lose my job and have since been reassigned and have been very sad and depressed about it. As of today, I'm starting to feel better but all of that stress has kept my mind off the baby-making for a bit but I think might also have messed up my cycle. My chart is all over the place right now. My temp would indicate a possible early O this cycle but i had a positive OPK yesterday and a very faint one today. I'm not supposed to O until tomorrow...having O cramps today so hopefully things are on track. If not, not sure we did it the right days but i think we've done it enough this month to catch the eggy so FINGERS CROSSED! I'll go back through all of the posts I've missed to catch up but I hope EVERYONE is doing well and I can't wait to hear about any new BFP's since I've been mia.


----------



## tiptoesd101

Congrats to ttbaby and babydreams on Oing soon!! Lots of babydust to catch those eggies!!!


AFM...not sure whats going on....still no af, but my line when I tested this morning was noticeably lighter than the last two days :(. My bbs are still sore...and may be in my head but kinda feel not as sore as they have been? Still having cramping and back pain....last normal day for possible af show would be tomorrow. If this is a chemical not sure if af will just be a day or so late? This sucks, super down....

I am goin to the doc in a bit to have an offical test done, not sure if they will tell me the levels or not since its military. Last time they just called and said "yes your pregnant" and that was pretty much it.... I wonder if I could get a progesterone test done too, if they even would let me request one? Or if they will make a big hassle and say well you need to talk to your doc about that...but thing is I would have to wait till I get assigned an OB doc I think. I dont even know if its pointless to do a progesterone test....I dont know much about it all, but maybe too late, or doesnt apply to this case? Anywho I guess I'll see what the lab/docs say about my hcg today :(


----------



## cathgibbs

im so excited for everyone in the TWW and everyone waiting to get their Pos OPKs and everyone who is due for scans!!! June is going to be a marvellous month - its my birthday in June too ! xxx


----------



## tiptoesd101

Just got the call from the doc about the prego test...negative:cry:

After the call I did another FRER and its even lighter than this morning, almost like the first one on 10dpo.... I just dont understand anymore...I am 25, good health, have a 2 1/2 yr old who I had a normal perfect prego with....just breaks my heart. Plus I personally know like 6 other prego women at different stages right now....so frustrated!!!!

I talked to the nurse who called...who, get this, didnt know the term chemical pregnancy...but hey its the air force medical...so yeah. But, she said next time I first suspect I am pregnant, come in and do the test, and then schedule an apt....that apt would be the only way to get the request in for a porgesterone test. Really thinking that has a part to play in my miscarriages...since the other was a suspected blighted ovum that they just didnt catch till 11 wks :/!! Really hoping this doesnt mess up my period too much!!! Even though the last one ended at 5-6 wks...took till almost 12 to start bleeding...I guess if it doesnt start soon I can call back the doc...

Anyway I may not be on as much for a while....going to do some research on 
B6 and baby asprin....and try to keep my chin up, thanks Ladies for all your support :flower:

Oh, wanted to add...looking up stuff now, but can you do progesterone cream along with baby asprin? I dont see why not...but then again I dont want to mess anything up!


----------



## Little J

tiptoesd101 said:


> Just got the call from the doc about the prego test...negative:cry:
> 
> After the call I did another FRER and its even lighter than this morning, almost like the first one on 10dpo.... I just dont understand anymore...I am 25, good health, have a 2 1/2 yr old who I had a normal perfect prego with....just breaks my heart. Plus I personally know like 6 other prego women at different stages right now....so frustrated!!!!
> 
> I talked to the nurse who called...who, get this, didnt know the term chemical pregnancy...but hey its the air force medical...so yeah. But, she said next time I first suspect I am pregnant, come in and do the test, and then schedule an apt....that apt would be the only way to get the request in for a porgesterone test. Really thinking that has a part to play in my miscarriages...since the other was a suspected blighted ovum that they just didnt catch till 11 wks :/!! Really hoping this doesnt mess up my period too much!!! Even though the last one ended at 5-6 wks...took till almost 12 to start bleeding...I guess if it doesnt start soon I can call back the doc...
> 
> Anyway I may not be on as much for a while....going to do some research on
> B6 and baby asprin....and try to keep my chin up, thanks Ladies for all your support :flower:

im sorry hun :hugs:

I self prescribed the baby aspirin after my last MC. I took it the whole cycle to help get better flow to my uterine lining in hopes to let it grow. I still am taking the baby aspirin. I know progesterone played a part in my other MC's but i wonder if the aspirin is as well? Either way I wont stop both until about 12 weeks along.


----------



## cathgibbs

So sorry hun,I also self prescribed aspirin but I'm not taking anything else apart from f acid Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Really sorry to hear that hun :hugs::(


----------



## silverlizard

I'm so sorry, tiptoes. :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

tiptoes- so sorry :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Awww so sorry tiptoes...I know that must be really disappointing :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Tiptoes: This breaks my heart! I'm sorry! I hope you get a sticky BFP really soon! :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

cathgibbs said:


> im so excited for everyone in the TWW and everyone waiting to get their Pos OPKs and everyone who is due for scans!!! June is going to be a marvellous month - its my birthday in June too ! xxx

I'm a June Baby too--the 22nd!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Tiptoes so sorry for your test results. Did they do a blood draw?? Any clue on what the hCG level was??


----------



## tiptoesd101

blakesmom said:


> Tiptoes so sorry for your test results. Did they do a blood draw?? Any clue on what the hCG level was??

No they didnt/wouldnt...I talked to the guy at the front desk about getting a progesterone done, and he said they wouldnt do anything but the urine prego test for a ruitine procedure....told me it came down to money :(. Thats the military medical for ya! Anyway, I think when it happens next time I will make an apt and see if I can not only get bloods drawn to see the actual hcg count, but also the progesterone levels....but ev one I talked to said the only way they are allowed to do any further testing is if the prego test comes up pos and I make an apt....

Not sure if we will get the chance to try next month. DD and I are planning to go home for a visit mid to late June...still no af today, not sure how messed up it will be now :(...and I dont o till around day 18-20 anyway...may be july before we get to try again, but hey, maybe that will give the baby asprin and b6 some time to work!!

Thanks everyone, I feel a bit better today, and all your kind words are very comforting! :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

:hugs:I'm so sorry tiptoes:hugs: hope you get your sticky rainbow baby really soon. 

I only used BA after O as I had read some reports of it messing up some peoples dates, or not Oing at all. Some take it all the way through though. 

From what I have read, progesterone creams are not worth bothering with, you don't get anywhere near the dosage you would need if that is the problem.


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Tiptoes so sorry for your test results. Did they do a blood draw?? Any clue on what the hCG level was??
> 
> No they didnt/wouldnt...I talked to the guy at the front desk about getting a progesterone done, and he said they wouldnt do anything but the urine prego test for a ruitine procedure....told me it came down to money :(. Thats the military medical for ya! Anyway, I think when it happens next time I will make an apt and see if I can not only get bloods drawn to see the actual hcg count, but also the progesterone levels....but ev one I talked to said the only way they are allowed to do any further testing is if the prego test comes up pos and I make an apt....
> 
> Not sure if we will get the chance to try next month. DD and I are planning to go home for a visit mid to late June...still no af today, not sure how messed up it will be now :(...and I dont o till around day 18-20 anyway...may be july before we get to try again, but hey, maybe that will give the baby asprin and b6 some time to work!!
> 
> Thanks everyone, I feel a bit better today, and all your kind words are very comforting! :flower:Click to expand...

If it was only a urine test that was done the hCG level they are picking up is normally really high 50-100miu, where as the FRER's are 10miu's I believe. Maybe test tonight or tomorrow with FMU if AF is still a no show. Their tests are a yes or no---no faint line like the HPT's


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies, had our 12 week scan today. Baby waved at us and was wriggling around. I would like to share our scan pictures with you all :D

:thumbup::hugs: YAY!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Yaaaay to Melly and Ex for your scans and ultras!!! The pics look amazing! I love seeing how fast the change and develop, never fails to amaze me!!! Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts yalls way!!!
> 
> Those prepping or about to Ov....lots of baby dust your way! Lets get some healthy soy eggies for those doing the soy!! Here's to some more BFP's!!!!
> 
> AFM: I havent really had too many symptoms, just sore bbs but that has been my mo since after the last mc...but around last thurs night I started getting super tired and that lasted through till Sunday....even with going to bed earlier and naps! (still get tired easy) Sorta made me wonder, and plus have had a few headaches...but it is allergy season as well...sooo... I did some of the internet cheapy tests on Sunday morning, a 10 mui? and a 20, and the 20 looked like there may be a very very faded line...so much so I wasnt sure if it was just line eye...did another two on Mon morning....both had very faded lines. Went out and bought a FRER and Mon mid day there was a slight line!!!! Although so light hubby didnt believe it haha. Did another later around 8 pm and it was slighty darker, and then this morn and evenings were slightly darker than that! Still kinda scared though, cause at 11 dpo with my dd they were blaring pos and these are still fairly light....had a bit of back pain and cramping as well, af was due tomorrow or thurs...so hope she stays away!!!
> 
> The pic I am sharing is the one from last night, the ones from today are just a tiny tiny bit darker :/ Not sure what to make of that!

There's definitely a line there!!! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> im so excited for everyone in the tww and everyone waiting to get their pos opks and everyone who is due for scans!!! June is going to be a marvellous month - its my birthday in june too ! Xxx

happy birthday month!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tiptoesd101 said:


> Just got the call from the doc about the prego test...negative:cry:
> 
> After the call I did another FRER and its even lighter than this morning, almost like the first one on 10dpo.... I just dont understand anymore...I am 25, good health, have a 2 1/2 yr old who I had a normal perfect prego with....just breaks my heart. Plus I personally know like 6 other prego women at different stages right now....so frustrated!!!!
> 
> I talked to the nurse who called...who, get this, didnt know the term chemical pregnancy...but hey its the air force medical...so yeah. But, she said next time I first suspect I am pregnant, come in and do the test, and then schedule an apt....that apt would be the only way to get the request in for a porgesterone test. Really thinking that has a part to play in my miscarriages...since the other was a suspected blighted ovum that they just didnt catch till 11 wks :/!! Really hoping this doesnt mess up my period too much!!! Even though the last one ended at 5-6 wks...took till almost 12 to start bleeding...I guess if it doesnt start soon I can call back the doc...
> 
> Anyway I may not be on as much for a while....going to do some research on
> B6 and baby asprin....and try to keep my chin up, thanks Ladies for all your support :flower:
> 
> Oh, wanted to add...looking up stuff now, but can you do progesterone cream along with baby asprin? I dont see why not...but then again I dont want to mess anything up!

Oh pooh, i'm SO sorry! Hang in there. :-( :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> im so excited for everyone in the TWW and everyone waiting to get their Pos OPKs and everyone who is due for scans!!! June is going to be a marvellous month - its my birthday in June too ! xxx
> 
> I'm a June Baby too--the 22nd!!Click to expand...

Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you?

I'm desperately TTC my 1st sticky bean, I have had 2 BFP's (Dec 11 and Jan 12) but started to lose both at 5 weeks 2 days, I have totally messed up cycles, always have, and I'm just praying for a June BFP, I'm on CD14 today so fingers crossed :)

:dust: to everyone

xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome Thurl30 :flow:


----------



## thurl30

Thanks blakesmom and congratulations to you :) x


----------



## tiptoesd101

af showed today :(...may be taking june off since we will prob be stateside around O date...July is a bittersweet month....it makes a year from when I conceived the first one I lost :(.


----------



## cathgibbs

Take as much time as needed hun xxx


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I agree...take the time that you need....hang in there lady!


----------



## B&LsMom

tiptoesd101 said:


> af showed today :(...may be taking june off since we will prob be stateside around O date...July is a bittersweet month....it makes a year from when I conceived the first one I lost :(.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

tiptoesd101 said:


> af showed today :(...may be taking june off since we will prob be stateside around O date...July is a bittersweet month....it makes a year from when I conceived the first one I lost :(.

:hugs: there is nothing I can say to make things easier so thought I would just send you a big hug
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Tiptoes - Really sorry to hear the nasty :witch: showed her ugly face! :af::growlmad: Big hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

I am so sorry Tiptoes! I think some time off is a great idea, takes some of the stress away for a little while. Hang in there and you will get your sticky baby soon.


----------



## babydreams85

How is everyone? 

I am still in total shock...I did not think this was our month because my temps were so crazy. I decided to take an HPT today because I had a weird pain in my abdomen, my BBs are KILLING me, and my temp shot up today. I took a wondfo and got a line, so I used my last FRER from last month. Definite positive. Then I went out and got a digi just to be sure...it came up pos within 30 seconds. I will call my OB in the morning because he's supposed to start me on progesterone. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much since its really early. I think AF would be due on Thurs...hoping she doesn't show and this little bean sticks!!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1339368491248.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## B&LsMom

CONGRATULATIONS!!! H&H 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations !!!!!!! Is that another soy bean?


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Little J

OMG! congrats babydream!!!!!

im so happy for you!!! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Thank you ladies!! I just pray this one sticks!!!! Yes Melly, this was my 2nd soy cycle. :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AF started coming on last night...so confused...temps dropped again...i wasn't supposed to start til Friday. Not sure what's going on. I'm devastated. :cry:


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Thank you ladies!! I just pray this one sticks!!!! Yes Melly, this was my 2nd soy cycle. :)

It will! are u taking baby aspirin or anything else by chance? 

I am still taking it until i have to get off my progesterone supplements. JUST in case its whats helping me thus far as well as the progesterone.

now, dont go driving yourself crazy by POAS all the time! 

ps. my first scan is this wed. I PRAY is goes well!


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!! I just pray this one sticks!!!! Yes Melly, this was my 2nd soy cycle. :)
> 
> It will! are u taking baby aspirin or anything else by chance?
> 
> I am still taking it until i have to get off my progesterone supplements. JUST in case its whats helping me thus far as well as the progesterone.
> 
> now, dont go driving yourself crazy by POAS all the time!
> 
> ps. my first scan is this wed. I PRAY is goes well!Click to expand...

Oh thank you! I am super nervous but it gives me hope that all of you who had BFPs before me are doing so well this time! This is my 4th preg and hopefully the one that sticks! Yes I'm taking the baby aspirin too, and just started the 200mg Prometrium pill today. 

I will remember your scan and pray things look perfect!!! Please update us here! If things go well my first scan will be at 6.5 weeks to check for a heartbeat, its scheduled for July 2nd.


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!! I just pray this one sticks!!!! Yes Melly, this was my 2nd soy cycle. :)
> 
> It will! are u taking baby aspirin or anything else by chance?
> 
> I am still taking it until i have to get off my progesterone supplements. JUST in case its whats helping me thus far as well as the progesterone.
> 
> now, dont go driving yourself crazy by POAS all the time!
> 
> ps. my first scan is this wed. I PRAY is goes well!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you! I am super nervous but it gives me hope that all of you who had BFPs before me are doing so well this time! This is my 4th preg and hopefully the one that sticks! Yes I'm taking the baby aspirin too, and just started the 200mg Prometrium pill today.
> 
> I will remember your scan and pray things look perfect!!! Please update us here! If things go well my first scan will be at 6.5 weeks to check for a heartbeat, its scheduled for July 2nd.Click to expand...

awesome! I am on prometrium as well! Did you get your progetserone levels checked? what were they?

My initial levels checked the day i found out i was pregnant this time came back as an 8. which is Low/borderline. So i was prescribed 200mg prometrium orally daily. I got them re-checked a week later and it rose to 12! which my Dr. was happy with but i said to me that still seemed low so i asked if i could take 2x a day rather than 1X a day and my Dr. allowed it to give me piece of mind. 

I just PRAY to see a healthy heartbeat in a couple days. It would just make my world!

There was a lady on another thread that thinks progesterone isnt neceassry to sustain a pregnancy, oh boy did i have a fit about that!:growlmad:


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbabyisom said:


> AF started coming on last night...so confused...temps dropped again...i wasn't supposed to start til Friday. Not sure what's going on. I'm devastated. :cry:

So sorry about AF showing! That happened to me a couple months ago...its a short luteal phase. Mine was just like yours, 10 days. A short LP can prevent implantation so I tried the soy isoflavones to help lengthen it. They did work very well for me, brought my O date up and put my LP back to 13 days. Have you tried them? I can't remember. Or maybe your O date was just slightly off and it made it look like your LP was short? Was your whole cycle shorter this time or was just O date just later?


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!! I just pray this one sticks!!!! Yes Melly, this was my 2nd soy cycle. :)
> 
> It will! are u taking baby aspirin or anything else by chance?
> 
> I am still taking it until i have to get off my progesterone supplements. JUST in case its whats helping me thus far as well as the progesterone.
> 
> now, dont go driving yourself crazy by POAS all the time!
> 
> ps. my first scan is this wed. I PRAY is goes well!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you! I am super nervous but it gives me hope that all of you who had BFPs before me are doing so well this time! This is my 4th preg and hopefully the one that sticks! Yes I'm taking the baby aspirin too, and just started the 200mg Prometrium pill today.
> 
> I will remember your scan and pray things look perfect!!! Please update us here! If things go well my first scan will be at 6.5 weeks to check for a heartbeat, its scheduled for July 2nd.Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! I am on prometrium as well! Did you get your progetserone levels checked? what were they?
> 
> My initial levels checked the day i found out i was pregnant this time came back as an 8. which is Low/borderline. So i was prescribed 200mg prometrium orally daily. I got them re-checked a week later and it rose to 12! which my Dr. was happy with but i said to me that still seemed low so i asked if i could take 2x a day rather than 1X a day and my Dr. allowed it to give me piece of mind.
> 
> I just PRAY to see a healthy heartbeat in a couple days. It would just make my world!
> 
> There was a lady on another thread that thinks progesterone isnt neceassry to sustain a pregnancy, oh boy did i have a fit about that!:growlmad:Click to expand...

I actually didn't have them checked. My OB had mentioned after my D&C in Feb that the next time I got pregnant he wanted me on the progesterone and baby aspirin. Neither can HURT if you don't need them, but definitely help if you do. He said progesterone testing is really only accurate if you do it over 6 months and test every month, because you may have a progesterone issue some months and others your level is fine. They did every other type of test on my husband and I in Feb, and even tested our little bean to be sure chromosomes were ok, so we have ruled out so much and progesterone being low is a "suspicion" for me, especially because of how low my temp was the month I got pregnant last time. So anyways, its more of a precaution for me but can't hurt if I don't have that issue. However I am really thinking it might have been my reason for the other losses. I guess we will just wait and see!!!

Progesterone most definitely DOES work for women who have low levels!!! If yours is low you can't sustain a healthy pregnancy without it, your body has to produce it until the placenta takes over at 12-13 weeks. Some people are just misinformed lol. :)


----------



## Little J

i totally agree! Thats why i think i was having problems with my other losses... bc if they are too low it causes your body to think it needs to have a menses cycle even tho your pregnant. 

Thus far its helped me, i never woulda thought id make it to 7 weeks with my history. I am so glad and thankful everything is going ok this time around :flower:

thats y i think you being on prometrium and the baby aspirin, this is going to be your rainbow!


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> i totally agree! Thats why i think i was having problems with my other losses... bc if they are too low it causes your body to think it needs to have a menses cycle even tho your pregnant.
> 
> Thus far its helped me, i never woulda thought id make it to 7 weeks with my history. I am so glad and thankful everything is going ok this time around :flower:
> 
> thats y i think you being on prometrium and the baby aspirin, this is going to be your rainbow!

Thanks and I am so thrilled for you that you have done so wonderful with this bean! It would be so awesome if this is it for both of us! Will be watching for your update this week, but I have a feeling it will be excellent news for you!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sticky :dust: to all :baby:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I am still in total shock...I did not think this was our month because my temps were so crazy. I decided to take an HPT today because I had a weird pain in my abdomen, my BBs are KILLING me, and my temp shot up today. I took a wondfo and got a line, so I used my last FRER from last month. Definite positive. Then I went out and got a digi just to be sure...it came up pos within 30 seconds. I will call my OB in the morning because he's supposed to start me on progesterone. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much since its really early. I think AF would be due on Thurs...hoping she doesn't show and this little bean sticks!!

Yay, CONGRATS! Beautiful positive pregnancy tests!!! So happy for you.

I'm not so good. My cycle was all messed up this month for some reason, I think stress and I got my period 5 days early so not sure what to think. If i ovulated when my chart says I did, my LP was only 10 days long. Not long enough. I'm praying for next cycle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> AF started coming on last night...so confused...temps dropped again...i wasn't supposed to start til Friday. Not sure what's going on. I'm devastated. :cry:
> 
> So sorry about AF showing! That happened to me a couple months ago...its a short luteal phase. Mine was just like yours, 10 days. A short LP can prevent implantation so I tried the soy isoflavones to help lengthen it. They did work very well for me, brought my O date up and put my LP back to 13 days. Have you tried them? I can't remember. Or maybe your O date was just slightly off and it made it look like your LP was short? Was your whole cycle shorter this time or was just O date just later?Click to expand...

Thanks babydreams. I'm sorry too about it. No, have not tried the soy but have heard lots of you talking about it. Can I just get it at the drug store or what? And just take one pill a day or what? I'm very interested. Anything that will help this work. I'm not sure...my O date might have been off, my temps were all over the place so my cross hairs were dotted for a few days. My whole cycle was shorter this time though too...27 days versus my normal 31 day cycle. Weird. I was definitely not expecting AF Sunday night. It was a shock and I was really pissed about it.


----------



## mellywelly

My cycles were only 25 days with a 10 day lp. The soy brought my o forward by 2 days and got my bfp. I took 200 mg at night starting at cd2 for 5 nights. I bought mine from the local supermarket.


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbabyisom said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> AF started coming on last night...so confused...temps dropped again...i wasn't supposed to start til Friday. Not sure what's going on. I'm devastated. :cry:
> 
> So sorry about AF showing! That happened to me a couple months ago...its a short luteal phase. Mine was just like yours, 10 days. A short LP can prevent implantation so I tried the soy isoflavones to help lengthen it. They did work very well for me, brought my O date up and put my LP back to 13 days. Have you tried them? I can't remember. Or maybe your O date was just slightly off and it made it look like your LP was short? Was your whole cycle shorter this time or was just O date just later?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks babydreams. I'm sorry too about it. No, have not tried the soy but have heard lots of you talking about it. Can I just get it at the drug store or what? And just take one pill a day or what? I'm very interested. Anything that will help this work. I'm not sure...my O date might have been off, my temps were all over the place so my cross hairs were dotted for a few days. My whole cycle was shorter this time though too...27 days versus my normal 31 day cycle. Weird. I was definitely not expecting AF Sunday night. It was a shock and I was really pissed about it.Click to expand...

I had some weird ones too the past few months, so believe me I understand. The soy doesn't work for everyone, but I have seen a lot of BFPs from women taking it. This was my 2nd soy cycle and I got a BFP this time. Like Melly said you can get it locally, I know they have it at Walmart, Target, etc. It would be with the vitamins/herbs. It's called soy isoflavones and its usually in 40mg tablets. It's cheap, less than $10 I think. Usually you would start it on CD 2 or 3, so you would need to start today. You take it 5 days, so if you started today you would take it CD 3-7. You can either increase it gradually (take 120 mg the first two days, 160 mg on days 3 & 4, and 200 on day 5...or any combination of gradually increasing dosage is fine) OR you can just do what Melly did and go for 200mg all 5 days. Last cycle I did gradually increasing dosage, BFN but it did fix my LP. This cycle I did the 200mg all 5 days, which is the maximum dosage, and I got my BFP. Don't know if there's something to that but it worked for 2 of us on here!!! That would mean if you take the 40mg tablets you would have to take 5 of them per day for 5 days. I took them at night before bed. The only side effect I had was a bad headache when I was taking it this time. Otherwise no problems. It also gives you a nice strong O, so some women who have never been able to feel O pain/pinches feel it on soy. I didn't feel mine anymore than normal, but I did have a TON of EWCM on my soy cycles, whereas before I had next to none. Hopefully your cycle is more normal this time, whether you try soy or not! You will get your BFP soon!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

babydream- i didnt know that was you for a moment bc im used to your other pic! thats a nice looking BFP! mine wasnt as dark as that until the day AF was due. Yippeeee im still so excited for you

ill keep you posted after my scan today.... its not until this afternoon tho


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Happy 11 weeks hun :happydance:

Little J - Sending you lot's of baby :dust: for your scan this afternoon. Although I'm sure you won't need it :winkwink:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydream- i didnt know that was you for a moment bc im used to your other pic! thats a nice looking BFP! mine wasnt as dark as that until the day AF was due. Yippeeee im still so excited for you
> 
> ill keep you posted after my scan today.... its not until this afternoon tho

Was just thinking about you! Can't wait to hear about that scan!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Excalibur said:


> Melly - Happy 11 weeks hun :happydance:
> 
> Little J - Sending you lot's of baby :dust: for your scan this afternoon. Although I'm sure you won't need it :winkwink:

Thanks ex! Can't believe I'm a lime!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: Can't wait to hear about your scan! I've been so tired, its hard for me to keep up with BNB. :)

Happy LIME Melly! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J: Can't wait to hear about your scan! I've been so tired, its hard for me to keep up with BNB. :)
> 
> Happy LIME Melly! YAY! :happydance:

my scan went great!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
I couldnt be happier!! I am measuring exactly what i thought. really sucha great moment, i teared up and so did hubby. 

OMG i could stare at that little heartbeating for days! 130BPM!! WAHOO!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yayyyy! So happy to hear, Little J! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Here is my little one! us your imagination :haha:
 



Attached Files:







USpic.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydreams85

Aw Little J that's wonderful...so glad to hear things went well!!!!! Love the pic!

Melly a lime is a great milestone...that one starts the bigger fruits lol. 

For me, I have had spotting starting last night and into today. Mostly brown but there is some reddish/pink mixed in. So I guess I am losing this bean... :( The weird thing is that my HPTs have been getting progressively darker. Even this morning they are darker than yesterday, just as dark as the control line at only 14dpo. AF was due today so I don't know if this bleeding has to do with that or what's going on. I hate being in limbo, not knowing if I'm having a MC or if its something else. Guess I just keep testing and see if the bleeding gets heavier?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - You're welcome hun :hugs: It's great isn't it? :D 

Little J - Yay for your little sticky bean! :happydance: Really glad to hear the scan went well! :D

babydreams - Maybe the spotting is just left over blood etc. I had a bit of spotting the day AF was due, it's normal. If it gets any heavier or you have severe pain, then either go to A&E or ring your Midwife. Hope it's nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks Ex, I hope not but I have a bad feeling. I just wish if Im going to lose this one that I can go ahead and do it and my HPT just start getting lighter soon as you would expect. If I start bleeding heavier and my lines don't get lighter I will have to call because I guess it could be an ectopic. I will post an update soon.


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Thanks Ex, I hope not but I have a bad feeling. I just wish if Im going to lose this one that I can go ahead and do it and my HPT just start getting lighter soon as you would expect. If I start bleeding heavier and my lines don't get lighter I will have to call because I guess it could be an ectopic. I will post an update soon.

You're welcome hun. I think if it's an Ectopic, you would be in excruciating pain and your lines wouldn't have gotten darker hun. I'm not a doctor though..Pregnancy is all about worry! I'm over 14 weeks, seen baby twice and still bloody worry! Lol! Hope things work out for the best for you chick :hugs:


----------



## Little J

babydream- some women still have a period even when they are pregnant. I would tell your Dr. ASAP and maybe get some bloodwork. They say HCG stays in urine longer which would cause darker HPT's but it would show in your blood what your HCG levels are. 

But honestly hun, dont worry just yet! Your body is confused right now and getting used to u being preggers again. The Dr. should be able to give you answers (i just hope they dont pull the "give it a few days..." yadda yadda. i HATE that

fingers crossed for a strong beanie!


----------



## mellywelly

Babydreams, did you get the progesterone they wanted you on? Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Leinzlove

Awweee, Little J! Thats a beautiful little baby! :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

babydreams85 said:


> Thanks Ex, I hope not but I have a bad feeling. I just wish if Im going to lose this one that I can go ahead and do it and my HPT just start getting lighter soon as you would expect. If I start bleeding heavier and my lines don't get lighter I will have to call because I guess it could be an ectopic. I will post an update soon.

I had an afternoon of pink cm when I wiped right when AF would have been due--turned to brown the next day then beige the next and never came back--Fx crossed it's nothing hun :flow:


----------



## Little J

blakesmom said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ex, I hope not but I have a bad feeling. I just wish if Im going to lose this one that I can go ahead and do it and my HPT just start getting lighter soon as you would expect. If I start bleeding heavier and my lines don't get lighter I will have to call because I guess it could be an ectopic. I will post an update soon.
> 
> I had an afternoon of pink cm when I wiped right when AF would have been due--turned to brown the next day then beige the next and never came back--Fx crossed it's nothing hun :flow:Click to expand...

its nothing, itll be fine! :hugs: thats pretty typpical from my understanding


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies, I am just trying to hang in there but I'm terrified. 

Little J, I am actually on vacation right now, it just happened to be not so good timing for this!! I did call my OB and he wanted to do bloodwork, but I'm not home and won't be back until next Friday, when I would be 5+1 weeks. So he said just try to relax and wait it out, and when I get back call him with an update. He said there's nothing I can do to change what's going to happen at this point, so to try not to stress and enjoy my vacation. Easier said than done!! 

Melly, yes I started the progesterone and then my spotting started, so I'm not sure if that could be a reason for it? One of the side effects listed is spotting. 

Blakesmom, that's almost exactly what's happening. AF was due yesterday I *think*. Started off with light brown spotting Wed night, Thurs morning I had a touch of pink mixed with brown and then brown through the day, and just brown again today. A few minutes ago the brown was much lighter and there was less. I have only seen brown when I check *inside* (sorry TMI) and on occasion when I wipe (but not ALL the time), but never any brown in my underwear. So I know this is just spotting and not full bleeding, and no red at any time. Now it "seems" to be a little better. My boobs are A LOT more sore today than they have been too, I've been dizzy, and I am having little fluttery feelings in my uterus, like I did with my last pregnancy. I took another test this morning and it looks about the same as yesterday...they are nice and dark for only 15dpo. I just don't know what to think and its a waiting game now. I am hoping and praying that this is just some implantation blood or leftover old blood and this bean in ok in there!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.


----------



## B&LsMom

Enjoy your wine and 50 shades--maybe light a candle for your little angel--baby knows they aren't forgotten--thinking of you this evening!!


----------



## babydreams85

So sorry TTC, just hang in there and you will have a healthy little bean very soon! Sending hugs!


----------



## Excalibur

TTC - Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## lynneywings

Aw big hugs ttc. Its my due date next month. Have been trying since my miscarriage on 6th Jan. Nothing seems to be happening, its so frustrating. Am bridesmaid for my friend on my 'would have been due date' so at least I will be busy. Its so hard getting negative tests all the time when everyone around you seems to be falling pregnant. 
Fingers crossed our time will come, going to buy that book also have heard lots about it lol. Will also be joining you on the wine tonight as AF is here yet again. x


----------



## lynneywings

Congrats baby dreams, hope all goes well hunny x


----------



## babydreams85

Well my spotting appears to have stopped for now. I have been really active today too. So I'm just hoping everything is ok. This mornings FRER was as dark as its ever been, now darker than control line. It's definitely not fading and hopefully my HCG is doubling and rising normal. Guess if I have no more spotting I will find out in about 2 weeks if all is well. First scan and appointment is scheduled for July 2nd. I am holding my breath until that day!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, that the spotting stopped. Maybe it was just normal breakthrough bleeding. It's common to happen around the time AF would be due! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

babyadream- i think your fine..... since yout spotting was brown i dont think that cause for concern! im hopefull for your scan on july 2nd! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies! I am trying to be positive! I'm so glad the spotting stopped and it was never a lot, so hopefully my little bear is safe and sound in there and growing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 8 weeks, Little J! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

My rented doppler arrived this morning! Gave it a try and baby was wriggling round all over the place, heard the heartbeat for about 3 seconds then h/she went into hiding. Going to try again later :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Happy 8 weeks, Little J! :happydance:

thanks hun! goodluck today at your scan, everything will be perfect!


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> My rented doppler arrived this morning! Gave it a try and baby was wriggling round all over the place, heard the heartbeat for about 3 seconds then h/she went into hiding. Going to try again later :happydance:

i was tempted to want to get one eventually but i heard it can freak someone out more than help bc sometimes they can be tricky to use and sometimes you cant hear the baby quite yet. Glad you found your little bean tho!

I cant wait til my 12 weeks scan in July!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> My rented doppler arrived this morning! Gave it a try and baby was wriggling round all over the place, heard the heartbeat for about 3 seconds then h/she went into hiding. Going to try again later :happydance:
> 
> i was tempted to want to get one eventually but i heard it can freak someone out more than help bc sometimes they can be tricky to use and sometimes you cant hear the baby quite yet. Glad you found your little bean tho!
> 
> I cant wait til my 12 weeks scan in July!Click to expand...

Yeah Midwives don't recommend using them at home as if you can't find the heartbeat, it can stress you out. A&E have so many visits from pregnant ladies that can't find the heartbeat on a home doppler. Thank you hun, it's the most amazing sound ever! Not long to go now until your 12 week scan :happydance: 

Our Little Miracle's Heartbeat :D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07hFhFf52OA&feature=plcp


----------



## babydreams85

That's neat Ex, I have one but have never made it far enough along to hear it...hopefully this time! Loved listening to yours-- so sweet!!!


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> That's neat Ex, I have one but have never made it far enough along to hear it...hopefully this time! Loved listening to yours-- so sweet!!!

Thank you hun. Aww sorry to hear that. You will be able to hear your little baby's heartbeat this time :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> That's neat Ex, I have one but have never made it far enough along to hear it...hopefully this time! Loved listening to yours-- so sweet!!!

how are things coming along for you dear?


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> That's neat Ex, I have one but have never made it far enough along to hear it...hopefully this time! Loved listening to yours-- so sweet!!!
> 
> how are things coming along for you dear?Click to expand...

Thanks for asking Little J! I am hanging in there, still worried about the spotting I had but my tests are super dark. I am also having a ton of symptoms that I never had last time...hoping that is a good thing. I am overanalyzing everything of course...when I get one cramp I flip out! LOL I suppose that is normal after losses, I am just so afraid I will lose this bean too. :( My scan is in 13 days and I am counting down the seconds! 

How are you feeling? Yay 8 weeks! So happy for you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> That's neat Ex, I have one but have never made it far enough along to hear it...hopefully this time! Loved listening to yours-- so sweet!!!
> 
> how are things coming along for you dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking Little J! I am hanging in there, still worried about the spotting I had but my tests are super dark. I am also having a ton of symptoms that I never had last time...hoping that is a good thing. I am overanalyzing everything of course...when I get one cramp I flip out! LOL I suppose that is normal after losses, I am just so afraid I will lose this bean too. :( My scan is in 13 days and I am counting down the seconds!
> 
> How are you feeling? Yay 8 weeks! So happy for you!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

personally i think cramping is a good sign! the baby is growing! if its painful with blood then id worry. I totally understand how your scared bc so am i. I dont have much MS, i do get nauseated here and there but nothing that bad and its random, not an everyday sort of thing so of course i worry, but i just have to remember i saw my little babies heart beat last week and thats enough to keep me positive. I know i cant beleive i made it this far! Its so amazing!

I start freaking myself out when i see posts about women losing their babies after they have seen the HB.... but i keep trying to tell myself the stats are REALLY in my favor and have a 90-95% of carrying full term. I think youll be in the same boat soon! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> That's neat Ex, I have one but have never made it far enough along to hear it...hopefully this time! Loved listening to yours-- so sweet!!!
> 
> how are things coming along for you dear?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking Little J! I am hanging in there, still worried about the spotting I had but my tests are super dark. I am also having a ton of symptoms that I never had last time...hoping that is a good thing. I am overanalyzing everything of course...when I get one cramp I flip out! LOL I suppose that is normal after losses, I am just so afraid I will lose this bean too. :( My scan is in 13 days and I am counting down the seconds!
> 
> How are you feeling? Yay 8 weeks! So happy for you!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> personally i think cramping is a good sign! the baby is growing! if its painful with blood then id worry. I totally understand how your scared bc so am i. I dont have much MS, i do get nauseated here and there but nothing that bad and its random, not an everyday sort of thing so of course i worry, but i just have to remember i saw my little babies heart beat last week and thats enough to keep me positive. I know i cant beleive i made it this far! Its so amazing!
> 
> I start freaking myself out when i see posts about women losing their babies after they have seen the HB.... but i keep trying to tell myself the stats are REALLY in my favor and have a 90-95% of carrying full term. I think youll be in the same boat soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

You will carry your little bean to term, I just know it! I think progesterone was your issue and its resolved now, so I know your little one is perfect! I think varying nausea is normal and of course its not the same for everyone! I have a really good feeling about your baby this time!

The cramps are not really even cramps, more like pinches and pulls. Nothing like AF type cramps. I know I am just worrying myself and its probably normal. If I hadn't had the brown spotting I think I would be a little more relaxed. Plus I need to stay away from Google!!!!!!!


----------



## Little J

yes yes, google is aweful!

twinges are good :) i have recently started expericing "round ligament pain". this occurs when you get out of bed,move quickly, sneeze or cough youll feel like u pulled a muscle... its like a sharp pain for 2 seconds on either side. I got this yesterday when i bent over and stood back up and when i turn in bed.... it scared the crap outta me! but apparently its the uterus growing....

i feel like i should be more confident since im on progesterone but im looking at it as it could go south anytime bc im not producing enough on my own.... but i guess i have a better chance than someone who isnt on it at all and their levels can drop (which some womens have) but i am getting a constant amount.

I am also still taking my baby aspirin daily, just in case its helping also.... my Dr. said i could take it up to 36 weeks if i wanted! and i actually might just do that, bc id KILL myself if somthign happened and i stopped the baby asprin bc id never know if that was helping or not.


----------



## Little J

plus i fugure, whats 1 little tiny extra pill anyways.... i have to take my progesterone til 12 weeks and then prenatal vitamin FOREVER it seems haha


----------



## babydreams85

Well yes, very true! You only have a few more weeks of taking the progesterone and then the placenta will take over, and so far your bean has done great with the dosage you're on, so I bet he/she will be just fine. I have heard of taking the ba until 36 weeks...it can't hurt anything. Just as long as you're off it at least a couple weeks before labor because of the risk of bleeding too much. 

I had the sneezing pain last pregnancy...it IS scary when you sneeze or cough and it feels like something ripped in there!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams - It's natural to worry hun after a loss. I was a nervous wreck, thought my body was messed up after our miscarriage, didn't even think I was going to Ovulate and bang, it's when I got my BFP. I panicked at every little twinge, cramp, lack of symptoms etc. You will feel a whole lot better when you see your little baba at your scan. It's just the not knowing which is a killer, I still don't have many symptoms, infact, my only symptom right now is heartburn..ugh..hate it!! Everything will be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> babydreams - It's natural to worry hun after a loss. I was a nervous wreck, thought my body was messed up after our miscarriage, didn't even think I was going to Ovulate and bang, it's when I got my BFP. I panicked at every little twinge, cramp, lack of symptoms etc. You will feel a whole lot better when you see your little baba at your scan. It's just the not knowing which is a killer, I still don't have many symptoms, infact, my only symptom right now is heartburn..ugh..hate it!! Everything will be fine hun :hugs:

Thanks Ex, you're right. I will just feel so much better after I see a little heartbeat! Sorry about your heartburn, I had it really bad for years and it is NO fun! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> babydreams - It's natural to worry hun after a loss. I was a nervous wreck, thought my body was messed up after our miscarriage, didn't even think I was going to Ovulate and bang, it's when I got my BFP. I panicked at every little twinge, cramp, lack of symptoms etc. You will feel a whole lot better when you see your little baba at your scan. It's just the not knowing which is a killer, I still don't have many symptoms, infact, my only symptom right now is heartburn..ugh..hate it!! Everything will be fine hun :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Ex, you're right. I will just feel so much better after I see a little heartbeat! Sorry about your heartburn, I had it really bad for years and it is NO fun! :hugs:Click to expand...

You're more than welcome hun. You will do for sure, I went to my private scan expecting to see absolutely nothing as I had no symptoms but there was indeed a little baby with a heartbeat. I am a natural born worrier aswell :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

What date is your scan babydreams?


----------



## babydreams85

Melly, it's July 2nd. I will be 6+4 wks so should be far enough along to hear a heartbeat if there is one. 

Happy 12 weeks! Do you have a 12 wk scan?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I really appreciate them.  I'm hanging in there. With my cycle messed up last time, not sure what to think of this one...it says i have 3 fertile days and every single day next week is a chance for O so whatever...we're just doing the every other day starting cycle day #6 or 7 up until almost period time again...we're sure to hit it...I HOPE! Fingers crossed for us this cycle.


----------



## amandakay

Cool if I join ladies? Had a miscarriage in March and in my 2nd cycle now! 8dpo (maybe?) and no syptoms (or hope). Testing on the 30th if af doesn't arrive sooner.


----------



## mellywelly

babydreams85 said:


> Melly, it's July 2nd. I will be 6+4 wks so should be far enough along to hear a heartbeat if there is one.
> 
> Happy 12 weeks! Do you have a 12 wk scan?

I had it yesterday, here is my little soy-bean, with its enormous head!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0616.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

amanda - Welcome to the thread hun. Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Melly - Happy 12 weeks :happydance: Great scan picture!!!! :D


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbabyisom said:


> Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I really appreciate them.  I'm hanging in there. With my cycle messed up last time, not sure what to think of this one...it says i have 3 fertile days and every single day next week is a chance for O so whatever...we're just doing the every other day starting cycle day #6 or 7 up until almost period time again...we're sure to hit it...I HOPE! Fingers crossed for us this cycle.

FXed for you! You will catch that eggy soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Melly, it's July 2nd. I will be 6+4 wks so should be far enough along to hear a heartbeat if there is one.
> 
> Happy 12 weeks! Do you have a 12 wk scan?
> 
> I had it yesterday, here is my little soy-bean, with its enormous head!
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0616.jpgClick to expand...

Awww Melly, beautiful pic and precious little one!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Melly I love that "big" little head--everything looks like its going perfectly for you--keep up the good work!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the scan pic, Melly! Yay for sticky! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

babydream- seems like things are going great for u?! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydream- seems like things are going great for u?! :happydance:

Hi Little J, well I'm not sure yet. My appointment is on Monday and they are going to try and find the heartbeat. I have had more brown spotting off and on, so I am not very confident right now. I found a lot of women who had spotting while on progesterone, so I suppose it could be the reason, but I also know that off and on brown spotting could mean another MMC or an ectopic. I am terrified to be honest! I have been really nauseous and extremely tired this time though, which I didn't have with my last pregnancy...so I'm not sure what to think. Guess I will know in a few days!

How are you feeling? I can't believe you're so far along now! It seems like time has flown! When is your next appointment?


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> babydream- seems like things are going great for u?! :happydance:
> 
> Hi Little J, well I'm not sure yet. My appointment is on Monday and they are going to try and find the heartbeat. I have had more brown spotting off and on, so I am not very confident right now. I found a lot of women who had spotting while on progesterone, so I suppose it could be the reason, but I also know that off and on brown spotting could mean another MMC or an ectopic. I am terrified to be honest! I have been really nauseous and extremely tired this time though, which I didn't have with my last pregnancy...so I'm not sure what to think. Guess I will know in a few days!
> 
> How are you feeling? I can't believe you're so far along now! It seems like time has flown! When is your next appointment?Click to expand...

awww, hun.... dont fret yet. LOTS of women have light spotting, and good news atleast its not red blood! Im hopeful for you and ill be thinking about you on monday.

I cant believe how far ive come also, almost 10 weeks! My next apt. is July 17th which is my 12 week apt. I keep freaking myself out about "what if the babies HB stopped" but i cant think like that. This whole pregnancy i havent had real MS at all. Only a few times have i felt queezy but nothing bad at all. Im more tired/exhausted than anything. Not having MS freaks me out but i keep getting rassured by other ladies that they with one of their kids they didnt have any at all either, or for the pregnancy they are having now and everything seems fine for them. The Dr. just keeps telling me im "a lucky one"

I ordered a fetal doppler tho to try and put my mind at ease. It has a little bc im pretty sure i found the baby's HB the other night. Sounded like a horse trotting but it was so quiet and it was 130-140BPM. Its just so hard to decifer sometimes with those bc u can hear your own HB (which is slower) and your arties.... i guess ill be a true believe at my 12 week apt.

Let me know how things go monday hun!


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> babydream- seems like things are going great for u?! :happydance:
> 
> Hi Little J, well I'm not sure yet. My appointment is on Monday and they are going to try and find the heartbeat. I have had more brown spotting off and on, so I am not very confident right now. I found a lot of women who had spotting while on progesterone, so I suppose it could be the reason, but I also know that off and on brown spotting could mean another MMC or an ectopic. I am terrified to be honest! I have been really nauseous and extremely tired this time though, which I didn't have with my last pregnancy...so I'm not sure what to think. Guess I will know in a few days!
> 
> How are you feeling? I can't believe you're so far along now! It seems like time has flown! When is your next appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> awww, hun.... dont fret yet. LOTS of women have light spotting, and good news atleast its not red blood! Im hopeful for you and ill be thinking about you on monday.
> 
> I cant believe how far ive come also, almost 10 weeks! My next apt. is July 17th which is my 12 week apt. I keep freaking myself out about "what if the babies HB stopped" but i cant think like that. This whole pregnancy i havent had real MS at all. Only a few times have i felt queezy but nothing bad at all. Im more tired/exhausted than anything. Not having MS freaks me out but i keep getting rassured by other ladies that they with one of their kids they didnt have any at all either, or for the pregnancy they are having now and everything seems fine for them. The Dr. just keeps telling me im "a lucky one"
> 
> I ordered a fetal doppler tho to try and put my mind at ease. It has a little bc im pretty sure i found the baby's HB the other night. Sounded like a horse trotting but it was so quiet and it was 130-140BPM. Its just so hard to decifer sometimes with those bc u can hear your own HB (which is slower) and your arties.... i guess ill be a true believe at my 12 week apt.
> 
> Let me know how things go monday hun!Click to expand...

Thanks, I sure hope everything is fine! I have also been told I may have a subchorionic hematoma (hope I spelled that right), which could be causing the spotting. I guess because of my 3 losses I am trained to think the worst now!!! I will definitely update here on Monday, one way or the other.

That's so exciting how close you are to 12 weeks!! I bet your little bean will be beautiful at that scan and heart is just beating away! Plus you are so close to being able to stop the progesterone! Yes lots of women have no or minimal MS, and after you see a heartbeat your chances are extremely high of carrying your baby to term. You ARE one of the lucky ones! LOL! I have not been able to eat meat in a week, and I am normally a huge meat-eater. It's driving me crazy, but if it means my bean is healthy I will take any horrible symptoms!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - I have hardly had any symptoms either hun so try not to worry too much. My main symptom is Heartburn, I haven't had any MS though, I guess we are classed as "lucky ones" Sounds like you found baby's heartbeat on your doppler :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - I have hardly had any symptoms either hun so try not to worry too much. My main symptom is Heartburn, I haven't had any MS though, I guess we are classed as "lucky ones" Sounds like you found baby's heartbeat on your doppler :happydance:

Yes, and i finally got to fine LO for hubby to hear the other day! it was so amazing!! LO HB lingers in the 140 range (im thinking boy:winkwink:)

isnt that crazy how we dont suffer much at all even tho we have somthing growing inside of us?! OMG i had REALLY bad heartburn tuesday night. i had neevr experienced it before so i called the nurse bc it was a burning pain and it hurt really bad, once i took antacid it went away with the snap of fingers in 20 minutes. it was nuts! 

i feel bad for ppl who experience this all the time!

almost 17 weeks?! hole cow!!! are u gunna find out the gender?


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> babydream- seems like things are going great for u?! :happydance:
> 
> Hi Little J, well I'm not sure yet. My appointment is on Monday and they are going to try and find the heartbeat. I have had more brown spotting off and on, so I am not very confident right now. I found a lot of women who had spotting while on progesterone, so I suppose it could be the reason, but I also know that off and on brown spotting could mean another MMC or an ectopic. I am terrified to be honest! I have been really nauseous and extremely tired this time though, which I didn't have with my last pregnancy...so I'm not sure what to think. Guess I will know in a few days!
> 
> How are you feeling? I can't believe you're so far along now! It seems like time has flown! When is your next appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> awww, hun.... dont fret yet. LOTS of women have light spotting, and good news atleast its not red blood! Im hopeful for you and ill be thinking about you on monday.
> 
> I cant believe how far ive come also, almost 10 weeks! My next apt. is July 17th which is my 12 week apt. I keep freaking myself out about "what if the babies HB stopped" but i cant think like that. This whole pregnancy i havent had real MS at all. Only a few times have i felt queezy but nothing bad at all. Im more tired/exhausted than anything. Not having MS freaks me out but i keep getting rassured by other ladies that they with one of their kids they didnt have any at all either, or for the pregnancy they are having now and everything seems fine for them. The Dr. just keeps telling me im "a lucky one"
> 
> I ordered a fetal doppler tho to try and put my mind at ease. It has a little bc im pretty sure i found the baby's HB the other night. Sounded like a horse trotting but it was so quiet and it was 130-140BPM. Its just so hard to decifer sometimes with those bc u can hear your own HB (which is slower) and your arties.... i guess ill be a true believe at my 12 week apt.
> 
> Let me know how things go monday hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I sure hope everything is fine! I have also been told I may have a subchorionic hematoma (hope I spelled that right), which could be causing the spotting. I guess because of my 3 losses I am trained to think the worst now!!! I will definitely update here on Monday, one way or the other.
> 
> That's so exciting how close you are to 12 weeks!! I bet your little bean will be beautiful at that scan and heart is just beating away! Plus you are so close to being able to stop the progesterone! Yes lots of women have no or minimal MS, and after you see a heartbeat your chances are extremely high of carrying your baby to term. You ARE one of the lucky ones! LOL! I have not been able to eat meat in a week, and I am normally a huge meat-eater. It's driving me crazy, but if it means my bean is healthy I will take any horrible symptoms!!!Click to expand...

Anyone who has had a loss will worry non stop.....

from weeks 5-8 i couldnt aSTAND meat.... made me wanna vomit to smell it. and i LOVE meat. im getting better now... where i can eat chicken (if its seasoned nice) and a nice juicy burger, but cant eat a brat/hot dog or steaks still.....

cant wait for good news monday!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - I have hardly had any symptoms either hun so try not to worry too much. My main symptom is Heartburn, I haven't had any MS though, I guess we are classed as "lucky ones" Sounds like you found baby's heartbeat on your doppler :happydance:
> 
> Yes, and i finally got to fine LO for hubby to hear the other day! it was so amazing!! LO HB lingers in the 140 range (im thinking boy:winkwink:)
> 
> isnt that crazy how we dont suffer much at all even tho we have somthing growing inside of us?! OMG i had REALLY bad heartburn tuesday night. i had neevr experienced it before so i called the nurse bc it was a burning pain and it hurt really bad, once i took antacid it went away with the snap of fingers in 20 minutes. it was nuts!
> 
> i feel bad for ppl who experience this all the time!
> 
> almost 17 weeks?! hole cow!!! are u gunna find out the gender?Click to expand...

Yay for finding baby's heartbeat for your DH :happydance: 

It is crazy really, I guess it goes to show that every woman is different! Oh dear, I wouldn't wish heartburn upon anyone! I have suffered with it through most of my pregnancy, it's awful! :( 

I can't believe how quick time is going hun, it's flying by! Definetly going to find out what we are having, wouldn't be able to wait until I pop :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> melly, it's july 2nd. I will be 6+4 wks so should be far enough along to hear a heartbeat if there is one.
> 
> Happy 12 weeks! Do you have a 12 wk scan?
> 
> i had it yesterday, here is my little soy-bean, with its enormous head!
> https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/dsc_0616.jpgClick to expand...

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little J

goodluck today babydream! Ill be thinking of you today!!

hope you come back with great news!:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams85

Little bean is great so far! We got to see and HEAR the heartbeat! :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0699-1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams - Yay!!!! Lovely scan photo :happydance: So happy for you :yipee:


----------



## Little J

yay babydreams!! i told you, it was going to be fine!!! :thumbup::happydance:

im so excited for you, we both have our rainbows!!! 

When is ur next Dr. apt?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Baby Dream! Thats a beautiful baby pic! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies!!! I have everything FXed that things keep going well and little bean grows! Little J, next appt is the 20th. I think I will be 9 weeks then. They are doing more appts because I'm considered high risk due to past losses and my spotting this time. Dr didn't seem worried about the spotting. He said the most important thing is seeing the heartbeat and having a good ultrasound, and that some women just spot.


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! I have everything FXed that things keep going well and little bean grows! Little J, next appt is the 20th. I think I will be 9 weeks then. They are doing more appts because I'm considered high risk due to past losses and my spotting this time. Dr didn't seem worried about the spotting. He said the most important thing is seeing the heartbeat and having a good ultrasound, and that some women just spot.

My Dr. doenst consider me HR even with my losses... boo.... my next Dr. Apt is July 17th (12 week). im so pumped im not suppost to get a scan unless she cant find baby with the doppler but im going to ask anyways bc i wanna see the LO look like a human not a blob!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J, our Dr.'s are so simular, its eeery. I doubt I get another scan until the gender... And my Dr. won't do anything high risk unless you've had 3 MC in a row.


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J, our Dr.'s are so simular, its eeery. I doubt I get another scan until the gender... And my Dr. won't do anything high risk unless you've had 3 MC in a row.

i keep seeing women say they go in at 16 weeks to get an early private scan for the gender... but they dont offer that to us... i have a Dr.s apt at 16 weeks but the Dr. stricktly checks with a doppler so i wont get to know until the 20 week which they only tell u the gender bc they are doing the scan for fetal abnormalities...


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here Little J. We do have a private place that you can go and pay for a scan, here. They do all kinds of cute things. I don't know if I will... but geez this site gets me into trouble with patience. Haha!


----------



## babydreams85

My Dr is the same...3 losses and you are high risk. This is my 4th pregnancy and the baby has never made it past 6 weeks (my most recent was an MMC at 10 wks but baby had died at 5+5). Also Little J that is probably safer...the less ultrasounds the better. Dopplers are much safer I think. I really would just like one more at the 9-10 week mark to see that the baby has continued to grow, but then I won't do another until gender and anatomy scan around 20 wks. We can pay for a private 2d or 3d scan here too...actually my OB office does them but they are not cheap! Haven't decided if I will want that or not, prob not.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've thought of getting a private scan. But, I'm sure I wouldn't want it at 16 weeks. I'd get a 4D ultrasound for $100... But, that'd be better in the third trimester.

Still its probably better to just use the $100 on baby.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok girls...so hubby and I are headed to Jamaica for vacation for a week! I'm really excited but a tiny part of me in the back of my head is very nervous for results this cycle as we're already in the 2ww. I should find out on the trip if we are pregnant or not...maybe...i'm scheduled to get my period on or about the 10th...we get back on the 11th. So I won't be temping or charting at all while we're gone so I think this month will just be a surprise either way. I know I'll be thinking about it a little but I'm going to try not to stress and just enjoy this vacation and maybe luck is in our favor this time. Pray for us/wish us luck, whatever it takes. I will check back in when we return and see how all of you ladies are doing and give you an update on me! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhhh...ttcbaby: I hope its a Jamaican holiday BFP! :happydance: Have a wonderful trip, hun!


----------



## Little J

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok girls...so hubby and I are headed to Jamaica for vacation for a week! I'm really excited but a tiny part of me in the back of my head is very nervous for results this cycle as we're already in the 2ww. I should find out on the trip if we are pregnant or not...maybe...i'm scheduled to get my period on or about the 10th...we get back on the 11th. So I won't be temping or charting at all while we're gone so I think this month will just be a surprise either way. I know I'll be thinking about it a little but I'm going to try not to stress and just enjoy this vacation and maybe luck is in our favor this time. Pray for us/wish us luck, whatever it takes. I will check back in when we return and see how all of you ladies are doing and give you an update on me! :dust: to all!!!

OOO have fun!! hubby and i were in jamaica for our honeymoon in October! BEAUTIFUL! Hope you bring back a BFP. maybe you can find a green, black and yellow HPT to pee on for the BFP! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

ttcbaby - Have a lovely holiday and fingers crossed the relaxation brings you a nice :bfp: to bring home with you :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck ttcbaby!! Have a great vacation!


----------



## mellywelly

Babydreams, congratulations on your wonderful scan! So happy for you!

Ttcbaby, have a great holiday, and hopefully you'll get your bfp when you come back, u.less you test while your out there?


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Happy 14 weeks :happydance: 

Just thought I would share with you all, our little miracle's heartbeat at 17 weeks and 3 days, it's so strong now! :D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4tFijfp6p0


----------



## babydreams85

Beautiful Ex! I have tears in my eyes!!!


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Beautiful Ex! I have tears in my eyes!!!

Aww thank you hun, it will be your turn uploading videos of your baba's heartbeat soon :D :hugs:


----------



## Little J

ex thats awesome!!! thats what my LO sounds like....just not as loud yet, but soon enough!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> ex thats awesome!!! thats what my LO sounds like....just not as loud yet, but soon enough!

Thank you hun. Aww bless, he/she will get there very soon :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Excalibur: Love the sound of your LO's HB! So very precious! :happydance:

AFM: No such luck hearing mine yet. I think I might have picked up my placenta a time or two at 130. I have been looking in the right spot. I must have to much cushion. I have taken a couple days off from trying because it's been worrying me.

I have decided to get a private 2D scan done at 15 weeks. It determines gender, you get 5 scan pics, 10 minute DVD, and 30% a future 3D or 4D scan. This is the smallest package offered and costs $79. (3D scans start at $165.) However, I'll get a 3D scan at 20 weeks. 

I'm so excited about this. DH and I are making this a date! :)

This place starts gender predictions at 14 weeks, if they can't tell or baby doesn't cooperate. You get a rescheduled visit free. If they predict the gender wrong, you get your whole package refunded.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Excalibur: Love the sound of your LO's HB! So very precious! :happydance:
> 
> AFM: No such luck hearing mine yet. I think I might have picked up my placenta a time or two at 130. I have been looking in the right spot. I must have to much cushion. I have taken a couple days off from trying because it's been worrying me.
> 
> I have decided to get a private 2D scan done at 15 weeks. It determines gender, you get 5 scan pics, 10 minute DVD, and 30% a future 3D or 4D scan. This is the smallest package offered and costs $79. (3D scans start at $165.) However, I'll get a 3D scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> I'm so excited about this. DH and I are making this a date! :)
> 
> This place starts gender predictions at 14 weeks, if they can't tell or baby doesn't cooperate. You get a rescheduled visit free. If they predict the gender wrong, you get your whole package refunded.

Thank you hun :) 

Sorry to hear you are struggling to find baby's heartbeat at the moment, you will get there in the end though, I struggled at first until we found out where he/she likes to hide out, still struggle now but we manage to find it eventually :thumbup: 

Aww that's lovely.We are hoping to have a 3D/4D scan done in the near future, a friend of mine had one done and the pictures looked amazing! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Hi everyone! I have returned!!! I needed a bit of time away from the ttc as was getting a bit low, and guess what we conceived!! Its still very early days and am terrified but hopeful for a sticky bean.
Can't believe how far you all are on and so pleased to see some more bfps!!
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite2011 said:


> Hi everyone! I have returned!!! I needed a bit of time away from the ttc as was getting a bit low, and guess what we conceived!! Its still very early days and am terrified but hopeful for a sticky bean.
> Can't believe how far you all are on and so pleased to see some more bfps!!
> xx

Hiya hun, welcome back, just shows what a bit of time away can do huh? 

Congratulations! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Sprite! That's what happened to me...I did NOT think June was our month and I hadn't even planned to test, but my temp shot up on 10dpo which was weird for me. So I tested and there was my BFP! Sometimes I think when we let it go and relax a bit that's when it happens!!! H&H 9 mos!!!!!


----------



## Little J

congrats Sprite!! YAY! We all know how it is in the early game..... but look at where we are now!! high hopes hun!!

Babydream- your progressing well! thats awesome!! 1 week until my 12 week Dr. appointment, im excited!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Yayyy Little J!!! You're a lime!!!! Can't wait until I'm there...then I can relax a little. I am so excited to hear about your 12 week appt!!! Your beanie will look like a real baby now in your scan...the 12 week pics are so precious. I am still terrified, I'm a major worrier! My next appt is in a week and a half...I should be 9 weeks. I think they're just going to try and hear the heartbeat then, and if they can't they will do an ultrasound.


----------



## Little J

your moving on up in fruit too hun! I remember being a blueberry and being like "once im close to a plum im fine!" but now that i am... i still get worried (just like u im a worry wart!) especially knowing i stop my progeterone next week as well! My Dr. said they were only going to use the doppler for the HB and only doa an US if she cant hear it.

But im going to BEG her to get the US bc i wanna see babies growth and make sure the placenta looks ok. Im sure she will do it. If i can find the HB with a doppler i know she can haha so im going to ask her straight outta the gate about doing an US


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:

i bet u cant remember THAT far back to your 11 weeks :haha:

i cant believe your almost half way there!!! are you doing a gender scan?!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> i bet u cant remember THAT far back to your 11 weeks :haha:
> 
> i cant believe your almost half way there!!! are you doing a gender scan?!Click to expand...

To be honest, I can't remember when I was at 11 weeks, time is flying! :shock: 

Me neither hun, got our Gender scan on 24th July, not long now :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> i bet u cant remember THAT far back to your 11 weeks :haha:
> 
> i cant believe your almost half way there!!! are you doing a gender scan?!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, I can't remember when I was at 11 weeks, time is flying! :shock:
> 
> Me neither hun, got our Gender scan on 24th July, not long now :happydance:Click to expand...

and now you have a sweet potato:)


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations sprite!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Lilblissom, hope that temp spike is good news for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Sprite! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Yay! Little J, happy 11 weeks!

So, happy to hear you all are doing well in here. :hugs:

AFM: I scheduled a private gender ultrasound for July 26! Cost me $79. But we will get 5 pictures and a DVD of our baby set to music... Plus if baby cooperates we will know gender, and if not we'll be rescheduled to come back.

I have a Dr. Appt. on July 17, but I think the Doppler will pick up heartbeat. I've just now started to find it on my doppler. Its hard to pull in with the placenta sounds in the background. (The whistling of trees.)


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations Sprite! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Yay! Little J, happy 11 weeks!
> 
> So, happy to hear you all are doing well in here. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I scheduled a private gender ultrasound for July 26! Cost me $79. But we will get 5 pictures and a DVD of our baby set to music... Plus if baby cooperates we will know gender, and if not we'll be rescheduled to come back.
> 
> I have a Dr. Appt. on July 17, but I think the Doppler will pick up heartbeat. I've just now started to find it on my doppler. Its hard to pull in with the placenta sounds in the background. (The whistling of trees.)

what company are you going thru? it sounds like a company that offers that here in wisconsin. I was debating on doing this as well, going in at 16 weeks for an early gender scan... you get a 30 minute session, CD, DVD, 5 BW photos and 5 laser color photos and a free 20 min. reschedule time if the baby doenst cooperate for $80.

My Dr. is the same.... my apt. is next week on the 17th as well but she said she wont do an US unless she cant find baby on the doppler but i find him so easily, she will too, so im going to ask her to use the US bc i wanna see how baby grew, shes pretty nice so i think she will, but who knows


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm going through https://www.ultrasonacolumbus.com/

I'm getting the $65 package and adding the $15 DVD. I was getting the $79 package but it didn't include Level 1 measurements and I thought for $1 more, why not. They also send the US for review and if they see any problems, they'll contact your DR.

Which alot of that doesn't matter anyways. As I'll have a 3D scan at 20 weeks. I have this thing that I really want a 2D profile shot.

Yours is a much better deal! :happydance: I think it will be be a fun experience and DH and I are making a date out of it. As we do have to drive 1 1/2 hours to the ultrasound.


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> I'm going through https://www.ultrasonacolumbus.com/
> 
> I'm getting the $65 package and adding the $15 DVD. I was getting the $79 package but it didn't include Level 1 measurements and I thought for $1 more, why not. They also send the US for review and if they see any problems, they'll contact your DR.
> 
> Which alot of that doesn't matter anyways. As I'll have a 3D scan at 20 weeks. I have this thing that I really want a 2D profile shot.
> 
> Yours is a much better deal! :happydance: I think it will be be a fun experience and DH and I are making a date out of it. As we do have to drive 1 1/2 hours to the ultrasound.

Ick! ours is right in town.... so we drive 15 minutes from our house. They offer 2D, 3D and 4D which i am NOT sure what 4D all entails! haha We were thinking of doing the 3D/4D later on (they recommend at 26 weeks) and for that package its $130 for pretty much the same package as the gender one (with the DVD, CD photos etc) We are debating on this one tho.... hmm... to do it... or not to do it.... im sure we will end up doing it just bc who knows if we will get the opportunity to again.

The room also seats 8 ppl comfortably but you can invite as many friends/family as you want. I think if we do the 26 week 3D/4D we would invite family to come to that one


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> i bet u cant remember THAT far back to your 11 weeks :haha:
> 
> i cant believe your almost half way there!!! are you doing a gender scan?!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, I can't remember when I was at 11 weeks, time is flying! :shock:
> 
> Me neither hun, got our Gender scan on 24th July, not long now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> and now you have a sweet potato:)Click to expand...

Growing so fast are these fruits! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm going through https://www.ultrasonacolumbus.com/
> 
> I'm getting the $65 package and adding the $15 DVD. I was getting the $79 package but it didn't include Level 1 measurements and I thought for $1 more, why not. They also send the US for review and if they see any problems, they'll contact your DR.
> 
> Which alot of that doesn't matter anyways. As I'll have a 3D scan at 20 weeks. I have this thing that I really want a 2D profile shot.
> 
> Yours is a much better deal! :happydance: I think it will be be a fun experience and DH and I are making a date out of it. As we do have to drive 1 1/2 hours to the ultrasound.
> 
> Ick! ours is right in town.... so we drive 15 minutes from our house. They offer 2D, 3D and 4D which i am NOT sure what 4D all entails! haha We were thinking of doing the 3D/4D later on (they recommend at 26 weeks) and for that package its $130 for pretty much the same package as the gender one (with the DVD, CD photos etc) We are debating on this one tho.... hmm... to do it... or not to do it.... im sure we will end up doing it just bc who knows if we will get the opportunity to again.
> 
> The room also seats 8 ppl comfortably but you can invite as many friends/family as you want. I think if we do the 26 week 3D/4D we would invite family to come to that oneClick to expand...

Theres a 3D/4D that is $85 and is the same package at the one I'm getting in 2D... But I want a 2D profile and my 20 week ultrasound will be in 3D. 

4D is the same as 3D except its put into motion. We do have seating at this one for 18 people. But, I think we are leaving it just DH, DD and I. :)

It's good that you won't have a drive. We don't mind though we love this place called Dave & Busters. (Arcade, Bar, Restraunt.) And its the only one around here also.

I think the 2D for the place here is more expensive because they tell gender starting at 14 weeks. Other places I've looked into around here doesn't start telling gender at 18 weeks. I know I saw a place that did just scans with no printed pics or anything for $39 but a sheet of pictures was $10... Thats only $49!

I didn't do any of this with DD. No doppler, no private scans. I had more patience. I think alot of it has to do with loss.


----------



## Little J

I know what D&B is!! we have one an hour away from us. but never have gone.... but want to! Its an adult chuck-E-cheese! :haha:

Ill be 16-17 weeks when i go in for mine. Our place we are going to is called "stork vision". They do all the 2D, 3D and 4D at our once session. Yea i asked about what 4D meant to the lady and she said its when the baby is set in motion/moving which is noticed on the DVD as well. which is super cool

I think this would be the only time we do a 3D ultrasound. We get an US from the Dr. at 20 weeks for abnormalities but i thought that was done in 2D? maybe im wrong...

well this is super exciting. When do you go for your gender scan?! I go Aug. 17th! 

Im excited for our Dr. apts next week also!!!


----------



## Excalibur

We have our Gender scan on 24th July :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Ours here is $100 for a gender scan at 16 weeks and they include 3d/4d. For some reason you can't do JUST a gender scan...and I have looked all around. Not getting my hopes up yet until I have a scan at 9-10 weeks....which is when we found out baby was gone last time. Still holding on to that strong little heartbeat we saw at 6 weeks, but I know that early it doesn't mean much. I have an appt next Fri on the 20th, and I am assuming they will do some sort of ultrasound that day. If not I'm going to cry and beg LOL! Being PAL is very nerveracking...

I can't wait to see all these gender results!!! Yay!!! I still can't believe how far along everyone is now!!


----------



## Little J

YAY Ex!! cant wait to hear the results!!! what are u hoping for!?

Babydreams: I was a wreck and ended up getting a fetal doppler and it has done WONDERS to make me more confident and calm my nerves. I hear LO's strong HB every other day, and every day it gets louder and louder! 

Im excited that my early gender scan is Aug. 17th! its so far away i feel, but i know itll sneak up on us :happydance: 

Tuesday is my 12 week apt. and i also will CRY AND BEG for an US! its just so fascinating to see how much LO has grown since his blob stage!


----------



## Little J

also im nervous bc i stop my progesterone next week.... SCARY bc i know this is what has helped me get to this point, i just hope LO is taking over without any problems!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - We don't mind what gender our baby is as long as he/she is healthy. My gut feeling is that it's a girl though, can't wait to see if I'm right :D You'll be fine hun, baby will be strong enough to take over from the progesterone as you will be 12 weeks plus :)


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, I have 3 dopplers LOL. 

First one I had from last time, its an old model. Then I recently bought a 2 mhz Sonoline B and afterwards read that with the 2mhz you arent supposed to hear HB until closer to 12 weeks. So then I bought the 3mhz Sonoline that is more sensitive and says you can pick it up between 8 and 10 weeks. That one is on its way right now, so when it gets here I will try it out and see. Might make me panic more if I can't find it at first though!!! I guess above all I want to SEE the baby next week if they will let me. 

I will be sooo excited to go off my progesterone in a few weeks...I hate it. The placenta has already taken over for you, even now, so you will be fine!! I'm sure your LO is just perfect!! 

What are you hoping for, boy or girl? I agree with Ex, that #1 is wanting a healthy baby, no matter what gender. However, I sort of also have a feeling this is a girl for us. Our February angel was a little girl, and I had that same feeling then. Hope either way that I will get to hold this baby in 7 months!!


----------



## Little J

I totally agree for the baby being healthy, we always say that first. But we would enjoy a little boy first, then a little girl. But either way we would be happy :flower:

I just get scared with the progesterone bc i read that one woman's levels were dropping after the placenta shoulda taken over, so it scares me when i know i shouldnt be thinking like that!

Tuesday im going to ask my Dr. about it all and tell her my concerns, Im sure she will clear my mind and reassure me that everything will be fine as MANY MANY women who need progesterone stop it at 12 weeks and never have issues then on. 

Yay, your a raspberry! the baby is getting big!

I have a feeling ours is gunna be a boy.... iv done those old wives tale tests and all answers came up boy, chinese gender says boy and i have had very very little to no MS which they say indicates boy usually. Id be SHOCKED if at 16 weeks at the gender scan they say girl... haha but i can defo see that happening to me:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

I'm sure you will be fine as that is very very rare for levels to drop at that point unless something else is wrong. You are a worrier just like me...LOL stop reading the scary stories!!! I have to tell myself that all the time and I still do it anyways, ughh. Sometimes I wish I didn't have internet!!! 

The gender charts and all are the same for me except they say girl, but like you I could see myself being completely floored when I see a little boy part on the screen! Lol Just never know for sure I guess until you have the gender scan. We would love a boy and a girl, one of each is nice.


----------



## Little J

oh and i have the sonoline B 3hz doppler. I got it when i was 9 1/2 weeks and i heard it once i could find where the :baby: was. you have to start SO low... like right above your pubic bone. 

Now i hear LO's HB super loud, its so awesome


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> I'm sure you will be fine as that is very very rare for levels to drop at that point unless something else is wrong. You are a worrier just like me...LOL stop reading the scary stories!!! I have to tell myself that all the time and I still do it anyways, ughh. Sometimes I wish I didn't have internet!!!
> 
> The gender charts and all are the same for me except they say girl, but like you I could see myself being completely floored when I see a little boy part on the screen! Lol Just never know for sure I guess until you have the gender scan. We would love a boy and a girl, one of each is nice.

i know.. im a emotional cutter... haha i know its bad but i always get sucked in!


----------



## mellywelly

Seems like I'm the only one not finding out the sex of the baby!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Seems like I'm the only one not finding out the sex of the baby!

u have strong will power :winkwink:

i want the rest of my pregnancies to be a suprise... lets just hope i can hold to that when the time comes!


----------



## B&LsMom

We found out today we're team blue again!! :blue:


----------



## Leinzlove

blakesmom said:


> We found out today we're team blue again!! :blue:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: 

Melly: You have a lot of will power! I can't wait to know... :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! Team blue! 

I don't want to know but DH does...this should be interesting ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - You definetly have strong will power, there's no way I could stay team yellow. I am anxious to go shopping for pink or blue :D 

Blakesmom - Congratulations on being team blue hun :happydance: 

Sweetz - Hmm, that's a tough one seeing as only one of you wants to find out :shock:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Blakesmom, another little boy!!!! :)

Melly I have thought about it, but I just don't think I can wait with my first baby! LOL


----------



## babydreams85

Sweetz33 said:


> Yay! Team blue!
> 
> I don't want to know but DH does...this should be interesting ;)

They can just tell your DH but not you. That is if you can trust that he won't blurt it out to you LOL...mine would never be able to keep the secret!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So our Jamaica trip was amazing and very relaxing...just what I needed...but as you can tell from my chart I didn't get my happy present I was hoping for while there. :cry: Started early again and on my vacation which sucked and I had my meltdown right on cue but I gathered myself together and hubby was wonderful as usual and got me through it and after a few was fine the rest of the trip. So I guess it's on to the next cycle...#6 now I believe? We'll get there! Got my blood results back and my pap was normal which is great and all my levels were good but my progesterone was low so starting CD#16 which is the 21st, I will be on prometrium for 12 days to help with that. She also started me on baby aspirin so that will be on my chart daily as well. So fingers crossed for us ladies and to all of you - :dust:

I will go through the posts I've missed while gone to catch up on all of you. I hope everyone is well and I've missed ya's. Hoping to see some BFP's happened while I was gone!


----------



## Leinzlove

ttcbaby: I was truly hoping you were bring back your holiday BFP! Lots and Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Excalibur

ttcbaby - Really sorry you didn't get to bring back a holiday BFP :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

TTCbaby, sorry to hear about AF. :( Good that you figured out about the low progesterone though and you can start on the medicines. Hopefully that will be your answer and next month you will get your BFP!!!!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Ladies, 

I'm doing some research on natural assistance with ttc, I have just bought some evening primrose oil capsules to start on CD1, and am currently researching Soy Isoflavones. Can I ask whether anyone on this thread has used any natural remedies to assist with ttc?

Congratulations to all of you who are expecting, and lots of luck to everyone ttc :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

thurl30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm doing some research on natural assistance with ttc, I have just bought some evening primrose oil capsules to start on CD1, and am currently researching Soy Isoflavones. Can I ask whether anyone on this thread has used any natural remedies to assist with ttc?
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who are expecting, and lots of luck to everyone ttc :dust:

Hiya hun :hi: 

I used Evening Primrose Oil the cycle I got my BFP, it was also my first cycle using it. It really helped with my CM as I didn't seem to be getting much :)


----------



## thurl30

:hi: Excalibur

Thanks for the info, did you notice a difference quite quickly then? That's awesome, congrats on your pregnancy :) I'm looking forward to starting them to see if they help me, I don't get much CM either so your success gives me hope :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

thurl30 said:


> :hi: Excalibur
> 
> Thanks for the info, did you notice a difference quite quickly then? That's awesome, congrats on your pregnancy :) I'm looking forward to starting them to see if they help me, I don't get much CM either so your success gives me hope :hugs:

You're welcome hun. I noticed a huge different a couple of days after I started taking them. Thank you :D Fingers crossed they help you like they helped me chick :hugs: :dust:


----------



## thurl30

Thank you, well I went to Holland & Barrett today and so now I have Evening Primrose oil capsules, Soya Flavone capsules, and Flaxseed oil capsules for after ovulation, oh and of course Folic Acid, I think I'm going to rattle when I walk! I bought some Maca capsules for my hubby aswell. AF is now starting so I'm going to count tomorrow as day 1 and off I go with all the pills, I'm excited to see if anything happens :) Thanks again for the info :hugs: x


----------



## babydreams85

This pregnancy happened on a Soy Isoflavone cycle....my 2nd one. It did bring my O forward and also gave me more CM. The cycle I got my BFP I took 200mg at night on CD 3-7. I was also taking one baby aspirin every night to help build up my uterus lining. This was the first month I had tried the BA, so that combo of BA and Soy did it for me! Good luck!!!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: babydreams, thanks for the info, congrats to you on your pregnancy :) I have bought a pot of Soya Isoflavones capsules but I don't really understand the dosage yet, I have to do some more research on this, the pot says 750mg but that sounds really high x


----------



## babydreams85

Hmm I haven't heard of a dosage that high!! Mine came in 40mg tablets/pills, and I live in the US but I have heard others say that the H&B brand comes in the 40mg tabs too. Maybe you just picked up the wrong thing? Women usually take between 80 and 200mg for 5 days early in their cycle. I went for the highest dosage. 200mg is the most I've ever heard of anyone taking. I would probably go back and see if you can switch it for the tabs!


----------



## thurl30

I have just been looking at some other forums, and there is alot of talk about the H&B ones I have bought, apparently although the tab is 750mg there is actually only 22.5mg of soy in each tab, so in fact I would need to take about 5 of them and therefore I could possibly overdose on the 'filler' ingredients in these tabs, these are definately not the ones I want. I have just found out that my local supermarket does 40mg tabs of pure soy so I need to go and get some of those tomorrow. I'm going to try and take these H&B ones back but don't know if they will accept them, atleast I understand it now, it's all so complicated :) x


----------



## Excalibur

thurl30 said:


> Thank you, well I went to Holland & Barrett today and so now I have Evening Primrose oil capsules, Soya Flavone capsules, and Flaxseed oil capsules for after ovulation, oh and of course Folic Acid, I think I'm going to rattle when I walk! I bought some Maca capsules for my hubby aswell. AF is now starting so I'm going to count tomorrow as day 1 and off I go with all the pills, I'm excited to see if anything happens :) Thanks again for the info :hugs: x

I will keep everything crossed for you that this is your cycle. Haha that made me chuckle, about rattling when you walk :haha: You're more than welcome hun, good luck and sending you lot's of baby :dust: :hugs: x


----------



## Little J

CONGRATS BLAKESMOM!!!! WAhoo!!!! Im getting an early gender scan at 16 weeks which i will be more towards 17 weeks but thatll be Aug 17th! 1 month away!!!

ttcbaby: I had low progesterone and thats what hepled me sustain this pregnancy and i am so greatful. Hopeful its all figured out now and next cycle is your BFP!


----------



## Sprite2011

Hi everyone! how are the bumps coming along?
I was wondering if any of the uk ladies had had a private scan and if so would they recommend it? I am not due to see the midwife until 9wks 6 days due to her leave and am thinking about getting a viability scan before then as 12 week scan may end up being 14!! 
I am bit anxious as had no signs anything was wrong with mmc and am scared will get to 12 or so weeks and baby not be viable. 
What does anyone think, should I go for it?
xx


----------



## babydreams85

Sprite2011 said:


> Hi everyone! how are the bumps coming along?
> I was wondering if any of the uk ladies had had a private scan and if so would they recommend it? I am not due to see the midwife until 9wks 6 days due to her leave and am thinking about getting a viability scan before then as 12 week scan may end up being 14!!
> I am bit anxious as had no signs anything was wrong with mmc and am scared will get to 12 or so weeks and baby not be viable.
> What does anyone think, should I go for it?
> xx

If it will give you reassurance, I think it's 100% worth it and a great idea! It really helped seeing my bean earlier this time. That way I could at least see the heartbeat. Possibly the only thing I would have done different is wait an extra week, just so baby would have been a little bigger and measuring more accurately. The smaller they are, the harder to measure! :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

I am super excited!!! I got my Sonoline B doppler in the mail today and heard baby's heartbeat!!! It ranges from 180 to 184BPM...yay!!! Nice and strong! I felt such a huge sense of relief wash over me when I heard that amazing sound...I never got to hear the heartbeat with any of my 3 angel babies. :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, you are 12 weeks...yippee! Congrats mama!!! ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you Sprite! I would go for the private scan for reassurance. It was very hard getting to my first scan. :hugs:

Little J, todays the day... in a few hours we'll have our Dr. Appts. I'm hoping you get a ultrasound. :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck today ladies!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - :hi: I would definetly recommend a private scan, they are so worth it. I was worrying like mad and didn't even think there would be a baby inside me, booked a private scan and there was our baby, definetly reassuring if you are a worryer like me :hugs: 

Babydreams - Yay for recieving your Doppler! It's such an amazing sound isn't it and so reassuring? :happydance:


----------



## Little J

sprite: for piece of mind i would def. go for an early scan if possible.

babydreams: isnt that awesome hearing the HB! Wow your babies HB is a fast one.... im thinking its gunna be a GIRL! :winkwink: It took me a few trys to find the baby, i didnt realize how low you had to place the probe.... basically right at the top of my pubic bone. I cant believe how LOUD and clear the HB is now. Usually LO HB ranges in the 150's, but he can get reved up sometimes and excited and itll jump into the 170's for a little, then drop by back, haha I am also noticing the little booger trys hiding from me now... when i find him, you will hear a "thunk" noise, as if he kicked/punched the probe and then u hear him fade away.... then come back into the probes range... and do it all over again. Silly baby :haha: YAY for you being over 8 weeks!!! such a great milestone!!

Leinz: goodluck today!!! my apt isnt until later this afternoon. I REALLY hope i can beg enough to get a scan. Im sure my Dr. will let me as long as she isnt super busy. I couldnt sleep lastnight bc i was so excited about today!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Happy 12 weeks :happydance: Good luck today, I hope your Doctor let's you get a scan :D


----------



## Little J

holy crap Ex! your pretty much halfway done!!!! wow... time sure does fly...

when is your next apt?


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> holy crap Ex! your pretty much halfway done!!!! wow... time sure does fly...
> 
> when is your next apt?

I know, I can't believe it! It sure is flying by, will be Christmas before we know it! :rofl: 

My next appointment is on 24th July, a week today and we will find out if we are having a :pink: or a :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> holy crap Ex! your pretty much halfway done!!!! wow... time sure does fly...
> 
> when is your next apt?
> 
> I know, I can't believe it! It sure is flying by, will be Christmas before we know it! :rofl:
> 
> My next appointment is on 24th July, a week today and we will find out if we are having a :pink: or a :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY! im excited to find out for u too! :haha: isnt it wierd u can already know now but have to wait? 

I am so impatient.... hence us going to get an early gender scan at 16 weeks! i need to work on that...:blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

It went absolutley perfect! Dr. found the HB right away... and I swear I've found it a hundred times and wrote it off as bloodflow or such. It was 135bpm. I asked the Dr. if that was too slow. He said it was perfectly normal. Hmmmm... I was looking for galloping horses, used to DD's being 160-170. Maybe Boy?

I also barely slept last night. But, mine was worry and a ball of nerves. So, happy I cried... I made the second trimester! :) My next Dr. Appt. is August 7.

Little J, can't wait to hear about yours! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

awesome news leinz!! yes they say the lower BPM tends to be a boy. Mine lingers in the 150's and my cousin had a boy whos HB was 154 most of the time. I have another gf that had a daughter and hers was always 175bpm! So im kinda right in the middle... but who knows! Everything points to boy, but i wouldnt be shocked if it was a little girlie :winkwink:

I go in 4 hours! tic... toc... tic... toc.... it seems forever away!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> holy crap Ex! your pretty much halfway done!!!! wow... time sure does fly...
> 
> when is your next apt?
> 
> I know, I can't believe it! It sure is flying by, will be Christmas before we know it! :rofl:
> 
> My next appointment is on 24th July, a week today and we will find out if we are having a :pink: or a :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! im excited to find out for u too! :haha: isnt it wierd u can already know now but have to wait?
> 
> I am so impatient.... hence us going to get an early gender scan at 16 weeks! i need to work on that...:blush:Click to expand...

Aww thank you hun :D It is weird, would have had a private gender scan but we want a 4D scan instead :winkwink: 

Nothing wrong with having a private gender scan, can't wait to hear what you are having :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> It went absolutley perfect! Dr. found the HB right away... and I swear I've found it a hundred times and wrote it off as bloodflow or such. It was 135bpm. I asked the Dr. if that was too slow. He said it was perfectly normal. Hmmmm... I was looking for galloping horses, used to DD's being 160-170. Maybe Boy?
> 
> I also barely slept last night. But, mine was worry and a ball of nerves. So, happy I cried... I made the second trimester! :) My next Dr. Appt. is August 7.
> 
> Little J, can't wait to hear about yours! :happydance:

Yay! :happydance: Really glad to hear everything went well at the Doctors and they found baby's heartbeat straight away, such an amazing sound! :D


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> holy crap Ex! your pretty much halfway done!!!! wow... time sure does fly...
> 
> when is your next apt?
> 
> I know, I can't believe it! It sure is flying by, will be Christmas before we know it! :rofl:
> 
> My next appointment is on 24th July, a week today and we will find out if we are having a :pink: or a :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! im excited to find out for u too! :haha: isnt it wierd u can already know now but have to wait?
> 
> I am so impatient.... hence us going to get an early gender scan at 16 weeks! i need to work on that...:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you hun :D It is weird, would have had a private gender scan but we want a 4D scan instead :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a private gender scan, can't wait to hear what you are having :happydance:Click to expand...

our 16 week gender scan is done in 2D, 3D and 4D. Im excited to see what LO looks like!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J, waiting to hear how everything went. Hoping you got a picture. :)

Excalibur: I don't blame you for waiting and getting a 4D. :happydance:

AFM: I waited with DD. But, my Dr. doesn't print ultrasound photos in the first trimester. I really want pictures. I had a 9w2d ultrasound but no 12 week, and I couldn't wait until 20 weeks. So, I thought for the experience, why not? I couldn't believe I found a place that guarantees gender predictions at 14 weeks. There are also other benefits like having the OBGYN board view your ultrasound. So, mine will be reviewed twice. The 20 week scan is 3D and I will get a third trimester ultrasound also in 3D. 

I just thought 135 was to low to be baby! Didn't think that its also to high to be me. Haha!


----------



## Little J

got back from the Dr. and everything looks great!!! I didnt even have to beg for a scan she said she was going to do one anyways 
LO was upside down so i took the pic the other way so s/he looks straight up. You can see LO head, arm and mouth, eyes! He was waving, flipping around and then all of a sudden got tired... and then had the hiccups! :happydance::cloud9:
it doenst look like a good pic bc the US machine is so flippin old.... but atleast i got a pic!!
 



Attached Files:







BabyCook12weeks.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydreams85

Awww Little J, congrats! Baby looks great and I bet it was so neat to watch him (I am just saying him because you keep saying it lol) move around so much! I can't wait until I get to see my LO look like a real baby in there. I am feeling *girl* too, especially with the heartrate up so high. I know they drop the further you get into the pregnancy, but it's still on the highest range of normal from what I looked up...so it sounds girly to me!!! LOL

Great news for you too Leinz--yay for 2nd tri!!! That does sound like a little boy heartbeat at 135, they tend to be lower and the girls higher. 

Ex, yes, it was the most amazing sound in the entire world!!!! I could listen to the little heartbeat all day long, but I don't think baby would like that too much LOL! I am going to limit myself to once per week. That way I don't aggravate him/her too much and I should be able to notice a difference if I space it out that far. I want to be able to tell without a doubt when it gets louder! Can't wait to find out if you are having a boy or girl!! Not long at all now!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: Love the picture! So glad everythings great and you got a scan. My gender prediction for you is... Team :pink:! Also when is your next appt.? Will we be counting down together again? :)


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J: Love the picture! So glad everythings great and you got a scan. My gender prediction for you is... Team :pink:! Also when is your next appt.? Will we be counting down together again? :)

what makes you think girl?! im not good at this guessing game other than going off those stupid gender tests iv done, haha

My next apt. is Aug. 14th! When is yours again?!


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, I think yours is a little boy!! ;) Just a feeling I have! It's hard to tell from your photo but there's the nub and skull theories. From what I can see of your LOs skull I am guessing boy!!


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Little J, I think yours is a little boy!! ;) Just a feeling I have! It's hard to tell from your photo but there's the nub and skull theories. From what I can see of your LOs skull I am guessing boy!!

sweet! i tried looking the skull theory up and it confused me... i find it hard to try and differentiate! haha


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm thinking girl because I obviously see three white lines, and in the January Jellybean thread. (The pic of the alien) showed the lines in the correct spot. So, I'm going with girl.

This is DD's three lines! (US PIC)

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/154949_1721975970727_1278170350_1887205_4188501_n-2.jpg


----------



## babydreams85

Hmmm I didn't even notice that...the cheeseburger lol. Maybe a girl...guess you will just have to wait a few more weeks and find out!!!! I have 7 more weeks of wondering...boo :(


----------



## Sprite2011

Well have gone for it and booked the scan! Will be 7weeks and 2 days so should see something! Have booked it for then as am going to see my brother when am 8 weeks and he will guess as will obv not be drinking so want to make sure things seem ok before then! Last time baby died at 6w2 days but didn't find out till 8 wks so hopefully if all ok this time will give me some hope!

So nice seeing your pic Little J!

xx


----------



## Little J

i think this is your time sprite :) cant wait for your scan so you can see LO!


----------



## Little J

leinz, where did you read about the lines on the skull?


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J, Actually personal experience. Did you see my spoiler? They don't have anything to do with the skull... but the veejay.

Next Appt. August 7... hmmm.


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Oh wow, that's amazing! I'm hoping they flick to 3D/4D for a few seconds at my 20 week scan, I can only wish :haha: What a lovely scan picture.. :cloud9: Really glad everything went well hun, so happy for you :D 

Leinz - With it being our 1st baby, we want everything to be special and get as much for it if you know what I mean :D You will definetly know the difference between your heartbeat and baby's :winkwink: 

Babydreams - That's what I'm like :blush: Could just lie there all day listening as it's so soothing! I listen to our baby's heartbeat once every other day. It's amazing listening to how strong it gets in such a short space of time. Aww thank you, I can't wait either hehe, 5 more sleeps :happydance: 

Sprite - Yay for having a scan booked, can't wait to see your little one :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J, Actually personal experience. Did you see my spoiler? They don't have anything to do with the skull... but the veejay.
> 
> Next Appt. August 7... hmmm.

yes i saw the spoiler of the US of your DD. 

The suspense is killing me! I am so curious if its a little man or little lady growing inside!!


----------



## Little J

YAY ex!! not too long!!:happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Sprite, you could ask your gp to refer you to your local early pregnancy unit for a viability scan on NHS, I had one at 8 weeks.


----------



## babydreams85

Well tomorrow is my next appt...the one where I am going to beg for a scan LOL. FXed that they will let me see baby!


----------



## Little J

haha, im sure they will need to... it might be hard to hear baby with a doppler for them. I hope you get to see LO too!

Its crazy how fast they grow


----------



## Leinzlove

I think they will give you a scan Babydream. They might not even try the doppler and just to a scan. My Dr. says baby's HB is often not heard until 12-14 weeks. I hope they do. :hugs: 

Ex: I was the opposite. I've did more with this baby. The private scan, doppler... Etc. I'm also a lot more impatient this time around. With DD I was very very lucky... I concieved cycle 1 and I hadn't experienced loss. When DD was born she had birth defects and we went through a NICU stay, 3 major surgeries, 1 one minor. It was the scariest time of my life... But, everything worked out and I wouldn't trade her for the world.

After the Dr. visit... I picked up baby straight away. HB 156, I'm an idiot. It's further up than I thought it'd be. About an inch above my pelvic bone and its not faint at all.


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> I think they will give you a scan Babydream. They might not even try the doppler and just to a scan. My Dr. says baby's HB is often not heard until 12-14 weeks. I hope they do. :hugs:
> 
> Ex: I was the opposite. I've did more with this baby. The private scan, doppler... Etc. I'm also a lot more impatient this time around. With DD I was very very lucky... I concieved cycle 1 and I hadn't experienced loss. When DD was born she had birth defects and we went through a NICU stay, 3 major surgeries, 1 one minor. It was the scariest time of my life... But, everything worked out and I wouldn't trade her for the world.
> 
> After the Dr. visit... I picked up baby straight away. HB 156, I'm an idiot. It's further up than I thought it'd be. About an inch above my pelvic bone and its not faint at all.

Thanks I hope so! I pulled out my appointment card and realized I am seeing a nurse practitioner (FNP) so she might be harder to convince...sigh... At this OB office we have to rotate through all the doctors so that we will know everyone. That way whomever is on call when you go into labor can deliver your baby because you've met him/her. I don't really care for it and kind of wish I had ONE doctor throughout the whole thing, but this is the best OB practice near me...so I will just have to deal I guess. :dohh:

For you yes the baby would definitely be higher up now. Mine is just above my pubic bone but you are 4 weeks ahead of me, so yours has been moving up! :happydance: Congrats on finding your LO! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I think they will give you a scan Babydream. They might not even try the doppler and just to a scan. My Dr. says baby's HB is often not heard until 12-14 weeks. I hope they do. :hugs:
> 
> Ex: I was the opposite. I've did more with this baby. The private scan, doppler... Etc. I'm also a lot more impatient this time around. With DD I was very very lucky... I concieved cycle 1 and I hadn't experienced loss. When DD was born she had birth defects and we went through a NICU stay, 3 major surgeries, 1 one minor. It was the scariest time of my life... But, everything worked out and I wouldn't trade her for the world.
> 
> After the Dr. visit... I picked up baby straight away. HB 156, I'm an idiot. It's further up than I thought it'd be. About an inch above my pelvic bone and its not faint at all.
> 
> Thanks I hope so! I pulled out my appointment card and realized I am seeing a nurse practitioner (FNP) so she might be harder to convince...sigh... At this OB office we have to rotate through all the doctors so that we will know everyone. That way whomever is on call when you go into labor can deliver your baby because you've met him/her. I don't really care for it and kind of wish I had ONE doctor throughout the whole thing, but this is the best OB practice near me...so I will just have to deal I guess. :dohh:
> 
> For you yes the baby would definitely be higher up now. Mine is just above my pubic bone but you are 4 weeks ahead of me, so yours has been moving up! :happydance: Congrats on finding your LO! :hugs:Click to expand...

OOOOO 9 weeks!!! WOW! just cruising on thru :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Well, just as I figured, they did not do an ultrasound or anything. They considered the one I had at 6+4 to be my "first tri scan" and yesterday was just about asking medical history questions, etc. I was supposed to get my pap but the nurse practitioner was super nice and told me that with my losses she understood if I wanted to wait until the 2nd tri to have that done...since it can cause bleeding. So didn't even do an internal exam, etc. just talked to me and gave me a new prenatal and meds to have on hand for nausea. They are just EXTREMELY conservative at this OB office. The next "routine" ultrasound would be at EIGHTEEN TO TWENTY WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko::dohh: The only exception to that rule would be if I decide to do the first tri screening test (the NT), then they would do an ultrasound for that at 12 weeks. I am still deciding if I want to do it or not, but leaning towards yes. Right now my next appt is Aug 16th (I would be 13 weeks at that point) and she said they will try to listen with the doppler, but if I decide yes on the screening test I would have to move it up a week to 12 weeks. I am SO glad that I'm able to hear baby's HB on my doppler now, otherwise I would be so freaked out now being able to see him/her again for so long!!! I have heard HB 4 times now...much easier to find (only takes me a few seconds) and it ranges from 172 to 180, depending on how much sugar I've had that day!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> Hi everyone! I have returned!!! I needed a bit of time away from the ttc as was getting a bit low, and guess what we conceived!! Its still very early days and am terrified but hopeful for a sticky bean.
> Can't believe how far you all are on and so pleased to see some more bfps!!
> xx

YAY, YAY, YAY!!! So happy to hear this. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Congrats Sprite! That's what happened to me...I did NOT think June was our month and I hadn't even planned to test, but my temp shot up on 10dpo which was weird for me. So I tested and there was my BFP! Sometimes I think when we let it go and relax a bit that's when it happens!!! H&H 9 mos!!!!!

Babydreams! i just saw that you found out you were preggers while i was away on vacation! CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

ttcbabyisom said:


> Sprite2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I have returned!!! I needed a bit of time away from the ttc as was getting a bit low, and guess what we conceived!! Its still very early days and am terrified but hopeful for a sticky bean.
> Can't believe how far you all are on and so pleased to see some more bfps!!
> xx
> 
> YAY, YAY, YAY!!! So happy to hear this. CONGRATS!!!Click to expand...

thank you! V excited but also v anxious! Every twinge I worry that something is wrong! Got a private scan in just over a week so fx'd everything will be ok!

Hows everything going with you?
xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Sprite2011: Yay for private scan next week! I think it'll be very reassuring for you! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your update.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Yay! Team blue!
> 
> I don't want to know but DH does...this should be interesting ;)

Sweetz, I don't think i saw you got your BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yay, yay, yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - 1 more sleep then we will know what we are having :happydance: 

Leinz - Aww bless, we just want everything to be perfect for our first, lot's of memories and spoilt rotten hehe. Oh my word, really sorry to hear everything you went through with your DD, glad to hear everything turned out ok in the end though, can imagine how scary that was for you :hugs: 

Sprite - Yay for private scan, can't wait to see your little one :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow Ex: 1 more sleep... I bet you are excited. Do you have any ideas or thoughts on what you are having?


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Wow Ex: 1 more sleep... I bet you are excited. Do you have any ideas or thoughts on what you are having?

Not long to go now! :happydance: I think we are team :pink: but only time will tell :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! I can't wait to know EX... Get in here and update. :)

I did the intelligender and got BOY! I think its a boy, but we will see on Thursday!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Yay! I can't wait to know EX... Get in here and update. :)
> 
> I did the intelligender and got BOY! I think its a boy, but we will see on Thursday!

4 more hours..eeekkk!!!! :happydance: 

Aww bless, I did the Chinese Gender Predictor and got GIRL :D Can't wait until you find out on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I have returned!!! I needed a bit of time away from the ttc as was getting a bit low, and guess what we conceived!! Its still very early days and am terrified but hopeful for a sticky bean.
> Can't believe how far you all are on and so pleased to see some more bfps!!
> xx
> 
> YAY, YAY, YAY!!! So happy to hear this. CONGRATS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you! V excited but also v anxious! Every twinge I worry that something is wrong! Got a private scan in just over a week so fx'd everything will be ok!
> 
> Hows everything going with you?
> xxClick to expand...

Yes, that's expected! Just hang in there. Can't wait to follow your journey. Everything's ok with me. Just waiting to see if this cycle brought us a baby or not...hate the 2ww, it's torture sometimes. But i'm ok...hanging in there. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Little J

EX, im DIEING to know!!!!! 

babydreams: i bet your LO is a girl :) My next apt. is Aug. 14th (ill be 16 weeks) and Aug. 17th we have a private 3D gender scan!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:

AWWWW YAYAYAAYYA!!!!!! :)

congrats!!!

so fill me in.... so i can try and judge on old wives tales if they are true...

what is your LO's BPM? 
Did u have MS at all?
did u crave sweets or salty food?
did you do any old wives tales tricks and did they prove right?

I WANT TO KNOW!!:happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:

PS. my birthday is Dec. 12th! Your little man could be born on my birthday!


----------



## Sprite2011

Excalibur said:


> Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:

Congratulations! Fantastic news and a lovely name 
xx


----------



## babydreams85

Yay Ex!!! Congrats on your precious little boy!!! LOVE the name!!! 

My next scan is now 2 weeks from Thursday...I decided on the 1st tri (NT) screening. Nervous but hopeful! I should be 12 weeks at that point.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh EX, that is amazing news! Team :blue:! :happydance: I hope I will be joining team :blue: also.:) Congratulations!

But it doesn't matter boy or girl! I'm tickled and thrilled because I'm having a baby!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Thank you so much hun :D We didn't hear his heartbeat yesterday but every other time it's been in the 170's, I haven't had any MS whatsoever, I craved sweet things which persuaded me I was having a girl, wrong! Lol! I did the ring test where you hang a ring on some string and hover it over your tummy and I also did a Chinese gender predictor and they both said girl so they proved wrong for me :shock: Oooo he may come on your birthday, I hope so, will be such a special day aswell, 12.12.12 :D 

Sprite - Thank you so much hun :D xx

Babydreams - Thank you chick. Can't wait to hear what my other ladies are having :happydance: 

Leinz - Thank you hunni. We didn't mind what we were having either as long as he/she was healthy which he is :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - Thank you so much hun :D We didn't hear his heartbeat yesterday but every other time it's been in the 170's, I haven't had any MS whatsoever, I craved sweet things which persuaded me I was having a girl, wrong! Lol! I did the ring test where you hang a ring on some string and hover it over your tummy and I also did a Chinese gender predictor and they both said girl so they proved wrong for me :shock: Oooo he may come on your birthday, I hope so, will be such a special day aswell, 12.12.12 :D
> 
> Sprite - Thank you so much hun :D xx
> 
> Babydreams - Thank you chick. Can't wait to hear what my other ladies are having :happydance:
> 
> Leinz - Thank you hunni. We didn't mind what we were having either as long as he/she was healthy which he is :happydance:

thats crazy about the sweets, bc i normally dont eat candy or many sweets at all (usually like salty things) and iv been eating sugary things like crazy! I wonder if this means somthing for me :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - Thank you so much hun :D We didn't hear his heartbeat yesterday but every other time it's been in the 170's, I haven't had any MS whatsoever, I craved sweet things which persuaded me I was having a girl, wrong! Lol! I did the ring test where you hang a ring on some string and hover it over your tummy and I also did a Chinese gender predictor and they both said girl so they proved wrong for me :shock: Oooo he may come on your birthday, I hope so, will be such a special day aswell, 12.12.12 :D
> 
> Sprite - Thank you so much hun :D xx
> 
> Babydreams - Thank you chick. Can't wait to hear what my other ladies are having :happydance:
> 
> Leinz - Thank you hunni. We didn't mind what we were having either as long as he/she was healthy which he is :happydance:
> 
> thats crazy about the sweets, bc i normally dont eat candy or many sweets at all (usually like salty things) and iv been eating sugary things like crazy! I wonder if this means somthing for me :winkwink:Click to expand...

Could quite possibly mean something hun :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: I'm still saying Team :pink: for you! :happydance: I'm saying Team :blue: for myself. :) I can't wait to know... Soon!


----------



## babydreams85

Leinz, do you find out today????? 

Just 2 more weeks and I will get an adorable 12 week scan pic and you ladies can gender guess for me...can't wait!


----------



## Little J

this whole gender thing has been making me so impatient! haha 

Have fun today Leniz, ill be keeping on eye on the blog to see what you r having!

I am so torn between boy or girl for me! I wish it was just Aug. 17th already!!

Babydream: YAY for 12 week scan! its so fun to see how much they grow!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Yay for 12 week scan, not long to go now :happydance: 

Little J - It will be August 17th before you know it :D


----------



## mellywelly

Ex congrats on your :blue: news!!!

LittleJ - I'm sure you are having :blue:

leinz, not sure for you, but will stick with :blue:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long day! Measuring right on and absolutley perfect and shocked!! :)

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg


----------



## Little J

Once again, congrats on the pinky Leinz!!!

Names picked out yet?


----------



## babydreams85

Aww Leinz, congrats!!! A baby girl!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Thank you hunni :D When do you find out what you are having? :)

Leinz - Congratulations on team :pink: Great scan pic :happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

Leinz- congrats on being team pink!! I am actually convinced that my little bean is a girl for some reason!!:pink:

Hope everyone is doing ok? I'm having the scan on Sunday bit worried that they will be something wrong and have been having some weird pains which have stressed me out a bit, but gp thinks its just stretching so will have to wait and see!! no bleeding or anything so I figure thats a good sign!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!
xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Sprite, I'm sure its normal stretching and all is fine. :) :hugs: Could be a pink bump for you. With DD, I had the feeling of pink, and she was pink. This time I had the feeling of blue, but I'm carrying pink.


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - They probably are just stretching pains hun so I wouldn't stress yourself out too much over them :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: I'm not sure about names yet. We have Bella Dawn and Priya (Pree ah) Dawn on our list. Have you thought of names?


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hello, 

Girls how are we all doing?
can i pop in here plz :D 

anyways So for me today i took my first Ov test because My finance just come out with just do it i have a feeling about this lol so i get up an took one and woop i got a Smiley Face Looking at me iv never in the holl time o usein them got one befor now heheh 
anyone i dont get it as the Dr says i OV about day 10 it now day 15

anyways we dtd lastnight but i had a lil much to drink, so cud my wee be fully of beer...? i didnt do the FMU was 4hurs after that coz i went back to bed at 12 today very sleepy me was got up at 4pm oops lol
anyways we DTD agen i went back asleep to keep it in there(TMI) got back up now and took OV test agen still a nice smiley Face looking at me hehehe so im hopein we get this one as the last one end bad for us 

thanks for letin me in here 
tracey xx


----------



## Leinzlove

traceyandlee: You usually O after the last surge. Sounds like you have your bases covered! :happydance: I hope this is your month! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Tracey - Sending you lot's of :dust: :D


----------



## babydreams85

Leinz, I love both those names!

Tracey, good luck!! I never got a smiley face unless I was about to O!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

thanks everone who got back to me :) 

im going to do a OV teat later on as iv just got out the bed oops sleep is up the all at the min :s

Tracey x

(Edit) just took the teats now NO face looking at me - hope we dtd in time but will go and do dtd cupl more time today/night make shur lol :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Well I had the scan! All looking good baby measuring 7w1day so looks like I o'd bit later hb strong so fx'd this is a sticky bean! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite2011 said:


> Well I had the scan! All looking good baby measuring 7w1day so looks like I o'd bit later hb strong so fx'd this is a sticky bean! xx


That's great news! Really happy for you hun :hugs: :D xx


----------



## Little J

sprite: thats great news!!

leinz: cute names :) yes we have names picked out. Boy= Braxton Cole Girl= Braelynn (middle name still figuring out)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Lovely names, my little cousin is called Cole :)


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - Lovely names, my little cousin is called Cole :)

My hubbys name is Cole, thats why he wants our little boy to have his middle name as his first name :)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - Lovely names, my little cousin is called Cole :)
> 
> My hubbys name is Cole, thats why he wants our little boy to have his middle name as his first name :)Click to expand...

Aww bless, that's a lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## babydreams85

Yay Sprite, excellent news!!!

Little J I love both those names! Braxton is on our list too, but our list is still long right now.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sprite2011: Soooo happy your scan went perfect! It is much harder with the first trimester waiting after loss. :hugs:

Little J: Awweee... I love both names! Just beautiful. We have a long last name... So, I'm trying to keep our names short. I named DD after myself. I plan on one more child after this... if she's another girl we'll name her Jacey after DH, whom is Jason. If he's a boy we'll go with Jason. :)


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Sprite2011: Soooo happy your scan went perfect! It is much harder with the first trimester waiting after loss. :hugs:
> 
> Little J: Awweee... I love both names! Just beautiful. We have a long last name... So, I'm trying to keep our names short. I named DD after myself. I plan on one more child after this... if she's another girl we'll name her Jacey after DH, whom is Jason. If he's a boy we'll go with Jason. :)

aww well thats fun! 

I want to name our kids middle names after so many of our family members but we only want 2 or 3 kids so we wont have enough to use them! Its tricky who to pick bc you want to have equal fairness on both sides of the fam, and you dont wana hurt ppls feelings.... i guess we will see who we like more at the time of the birth :blush::haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> Sprite2011: Soooo happy your scan went perfect! It is much harder with the first trimester waiting after loss. :hugs:
> 
> Little J: Awweee... I love both names! Just beautiful. We have a long last name... So, I'm trying to keep our names short. I named DD after myself. I plan on one more child after this... if she's another girl we'll name her Jacey after DH, whom is Jason. If he's a boy we'll go with Jason. :)

Jacey is a really pretty name too. :thumbup: That's exactly what I want, 3 LOs. Would love at least one girl and one boy. :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is exciting! I'm very happy to just be having a baby! I love being a mother more than anything else I've ever been. 

I'm more impatient the second time around... I wonder if its because I know the reward at the end?? I don't know... but its amazing.

So, I've felt baby girl move now during the day for the first time, today. Since about 13 weeks I've felt her at night, sporadic and not every night... And missing multiple nights at a time. This is how it starts... and gradually it'll be consistent. I love that... :)


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> It sure is exciting! I'm very happy to just be having a baby! I love being a mother more than anything else I've ever been.
> 
> I'm more impatient the second time around... I wonder if its because I know the reward at the end?? I don't know... but its amazing.
> 
> So, I've felt baby girl move now during the day for the first time, today. Since about 13 weeks I've felt her at night, sporadic and not every night... And missing multiple nights at a time. This is how it starts... and gradually it'll be consistent. I love that... :)

Just curious what it feels like? I can't wait to be a mommy...I have waited my whole life and I am more than ready! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Excalibur said:


> Melly - Thank you hunni :D When do you find out what you are having? :)
> 
> Leinz - Congratulations on team :pink: Great scan pic :happydance:

About new years day! I'm making dh stay team yellow, and hes not best pleased about it lol


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Melly - Thank you hunni :D When do you find out what you are having? :)
> 
> Leinz - Congratulations on team :pink: Great scan pic :happydance:
> 
> About new years day! I'm making dh stay team yellow, and hes not best pleased about it lolClick to expand...

Aww bless lol, I bet he gets really irritated because he won't know :haha:


----------



## mellywelly

Yes and ds has now joined in. Think this next 10 days will be a battle of wills!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Yes and ds has now joined in. Think this next 10 days will be a battle of wills!

Oh dear lol :( Not good!


----------



## babydreams85

Just wanted to check in...how are all you ladies doing? My 12 week scan is on Thursday (just a day and a half away now) and I'm completely terrified! Hoping for good news but I can't help the worry. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

babydream: How exciting! It's all going to be perfect! :) I still get a bit worried before a DR. Appt. even if I heard babies HB via doppler the night before. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

Yay 12 week scan babydreams! Itll be fine, if you still hear baby with doppler at home, NO WORRIES :) your LO is safe and sound

I have my 16 week apt tuesday and get to find out if its a BOY or a GIRL next week friday!! so excited :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Thank Leinz and I am the SAME way. I am consistently hearing the HB on my doppler and the nurse just heard it at 170bpm last Friday, nice and strong, but I still worry something is wrong! I will just feel much better if I get to see LO moving and kicking around in there and he/she is measuring correctly.

Little J, how exciting!!! I have 4 more weeks to wait, but I'm also doing a private gender scan at 16 weeks. Can't wait to hear if you have PINK or BLUE!!! 

I will come back and update tomorrow after my scan. Hoping and praying for perfect news!!!!!


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Thank Leinz and I am the SAME way. I am consistently hearing the HB on my doppler and the nurse just heard it at 170bpm last Friday, nice and strong, but I still worry something is wrong! I will just feel much better if I get to see LO moving and kicking around in there and he/she is measuring correctly.
> 
> Little J, how exciting!!! I have 4 more weeks to wait, but I'm also doing a private gender scan at 16 weeks. Can't wait to hear if you have PINK or BLUE!!!
> 
> I will come back and update tomorrow after my scan. Hoping and praying for perfect news!!!!!

Ill be thinking of ya! (even tho i know everything will be fine)
Drink some OJ 30 minutes before your scan.... thats what i did and the baby was moving everywhere and had the hiccups! haha


So, i changed my early gender scan to a week from today! I couldnt wait any longer.... :blush: gosh, SO IMPATIENT! haha


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley know how that goes. I'm happy we found out so early. I'm carrying low... So everyone would definitley be insisting girl. I'd be saying Boy and I'd be wrong. Tee-hee!

I scheduled my 20w 3D scan for Aug. 28. About 3 weeks away. I also scheduled an elective 4D scan for Nov. 19. It's our anniversary and I'll be 31+1.

I really can't get enough of seeing baby. :)


----------



## Sprite2011

babydreams- so exciting! Bet you can't wait! I don't know how long I will have to wait to see little bean again as not seeing midwife until next week! May end up booking another private scan if the nhs one is a while off- feel like I need constant reassurance!!


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck ladies for your upcoming scans, can't wait to hear what you are having :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Good luck ladies for your upcoming scans, can't wait to hear what you are having :happydance:

Ex- looking at your scan pic on your profile, your little man looks like charlie brown! HOW CUTE! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies for your upcoming scans, can't wait to hear what you are having :happydance:
> 
> Ex- looking at your scan pic on your profile, your little man looks like charlie brown! HOW CUTE! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hehe :blush: I'm loving his little cute button nose :D


----------



## mellywelly

Not sure if there are still ttc'ers on here or not, but I have loads of progesterone pessaries left over (the last script should have been for 3 weeks and they put 3 months!) so if anyone in uk wants it posting they can have it.


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> Not sure if there are still ttc'ers on here or not, but I have loads of progesterone pessaries left over (the last script should have been for 3 weeks and they put 3 months!) so if anyone in uk wants it posting they can have it.

hopefully you didnt have to pay for the 3 months supply?!

I still have some oral progesterone left over, so I am saving them for a future pregnancy bc they dont expire for a while.... plus, my Dr. is fine with prescribing me with more anyways for future pregnancies


----------



## mellywelly

No we get free prescriptions when pg. This is our final baby so no use saving ours :(


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> No we get free prescriptions when pg. This is our final baby so no use saving ours :(

true true, well thats nice its free prescriptions! with my insurance i only have to pay a $10 copay for each prescription when i pick it up.


----------



## babydreams85

Scan went perfect!!! :happydance:

Baby was waving and sucking his/her thumb, it was adorable! Measuring 12+4, 4 whole days ahead...so growing nicely! :cloud9:

I can't stop smiling!!! Doctor said I have an extremely low chance of anything happening at this point--because baby looks absolutely excellent and heartbeat is very strong. He listened with the doppler after my ultrasound too and baby was moving all over the place and kept kicking me lol. YAY YAY YAY!!! 

Here's my little one: 



Sucking that thumb:


----------



## Sprite2011

wonderful news babydreams! Fantastic scan photos :happydance:
xx


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations babydreams, such wonderful news! I love the thumb sucking pic!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Yay! Glad your scan went well hun, love the scan pictures! :D


----------



## Little J

see i told you everything was going to be great Babydreams!

Your LO looks great!

im jealous of everyone who got profile scans of the baby. Mine were always face on so at my 12 week the baby looked small bc they were looking at it with a DINOSAUR US machine! but atleast next week wed. we get to see Gummy with high tech equpiment in 2D, 3D and 4D! YAY!

I wonder if it has somthing to do with gummy hanging upside down bc at my scan the baby was pointed down and aimed towards my spine? LO was being very odd that day haha not to mention going crazy and moving everywhere!

Also, my Dr. didnt measure the baby this time around? But she said LO looked right on schedule so maybe she didnt feel the need?


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies! I am just so excited now! I wish I could have seen the little nub but baby kept putting their leg in the way lol. I am still thinking girl, just a feeling I have!!! Guess I will find out in about 4 weeks!!!! 

I wish the doctor would change my due date, baby was measuring 4 days ahead of what I thought was my date, but SIX full days ahead of theirs (that's because first 6 week ultrasound was measuring 2 days behind what I told them...but they said that early they can be off by several days). You would think that the 12 week measurement would be a lot more accurate than the 6 week one but right now they have just left it alone.


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Not long now until you find out what you're having :happydance:


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Thanks ladies! I am just so excited now! I wish I could have seen the little nub but baby kept putting their leg in the way lol. I am still thinking girl, just a feeling I have!!! Guess I will find out in about 4 weeks!!!!
> 
> I wish the doctor would change my due date, baby was measuring 4 days ahead of what I thought was my date, but SIX full days ahead of theirs (that's because first 6 week ultrasound was measuring 2 days behind what I told them...but they said that early they can be off by several days). You would think that the 12 week measurement would be a lot more accurate than the 6 week one but right now they have just left it alone.

In all aspects of things its not a big deal. I wanted them to do a 12 week measurment but in reality it would only be because i would get excited and say i was further along than i normally though. But all in all, they said it looks right on track so extra days here and there didnt bother me. Plus, due dates are just estimates anyways, its SUPER rare to deliver on the due date

4 weeks will fly by! TRUST ME! it has for me... i already get to find out next week wed.!:happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

That's true Little J, it doesn't "really" matter...guess I should just consider it a good thing that baby is growing well and ahead of schedule! 

Good news for me is that I called today to schedule my gender scan, and they said they can actually do it at 15 weeks instead of 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So mine is in exactly 3 weeks on the 31st!!! I can't wait to find out what we are both having Little J!!! I didn't have a full bladder with this last scan, and I think that's why it's not as clear as it could be, so I am going to drink something with sugar in it before this next scan to get baby moving and try to hold it. Hopefully they will get a good shot of what's down there!!! LOL


----------



## Leinzlove

Babydream: Love the scan pic. Beautiful baby you have there! :happydance: I think you are team :blue:! No expert just a guess. Hope the 4 weeks fly.

Little J: I still say :pink:! Can't believe you are finding out Wednesday! So exciting!

I have to tell you guys this and definitley put it in my pg journal.

My rainbow is Pink! I did the Quad Screening on Tuesday... I have my anamoly (spelling that wrong) ultrasound on Aug. 28. Looking forward to seeing my baby again.

I had a 1/2 hour gender determination ultrasound, with measurments and review at 14+4.

However, my sister still thinks I'm team :blue:! And my Mom is convinced it's twins. Say what? 

Not that I would be upset with other. But ultrasound after 13 weeks is 98% accurate... and my Mom is sure one twin was hiding.


----------



## Little J

thats exciting babydream! the weekend took forever for me bc im so excited about wed.! 

Tomorrow I have a Dr. apt as well for my 16 week but itll just be the doppler and a check-up. which i hear gummy's HB all the time :cloud9:

I am turning down the option of doing the bloodwork for DS etc. I dont want to worry myself as I will find out at the anomaly scan anwyays if there may be an issue


----------



## mellywelly

Had my 20 week scan today!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0688.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Great scan picture hun! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Gorgeous Melly!!! Your little one is so precious! 


Little J, well...what's the news????????????????????????


----------



## Little J

i am pleased to annouce we are going to have a beautiful

BABY BOY!! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for team :blue:! I'm so wrong with gender predicition! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

I knew it I knew it!!!!!! LOL Yay!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Little J

Here is Braxton Cole :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby3.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 17









baby2.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 4









Baby1.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Little J

dont mind the abnormally long neck in that one picture.... the other ones look normal haha


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful, Beautiful Braxton Cole... Love the name. :)


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful Braxton Cole... Love the name. :)

Cole is his middle name.... i just didnt want to put my last name, JUST in case there were ppl on here i know haha


----------



## babydreams85

Beautiful little boy Little J!!! Love his name!!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Woohoo! Welcome to team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Now who's joining me with team :pink:? :) Babydreams??


----------



## Sprite2011

Fantastic news Little J!! Lovely name too! :hugs:

I had my first midwife appt today, v exciting! Have seen the dr a fair few times as have been diagnosed with hyperemesis and am on various meds but first time have had a exciting pregnancy appt!! Hope won't have to wait too long for my 12 week scan, need to see baby again!!

Hope everyone is doing well!
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Sorry to hear you have been diagnosed with hyperemesis :( Yay for your first Midwife appointment though :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> Now who's joining me with team :pink:? :) Babydreams??

Maybe! I will let you know in a couple weeks! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> Here is Braxton Cole :happydance:

love it, congrats!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> Not sure if there are still ttc'ers on here or not, but I have loads of progesterone pessaries left over (the last script should have been for 3 weeks and they put 3 months!) so if anyone in uk wants it posting they can have it.

i'm STILL trying to conceive!!! But i live in U.S. so... :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Scan went perfect!!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby was waving and sucking his/her thumb, it was adorable! Measuring 12+4, 4 whole days ahead...so growing nicely! :cloud9:
> 
> I can't stop smiling!!! Doctor said I have an extremely low chance of anything happening at this point--because baby looks absolutely excellent and heartbeat is very strong. He listened with the doppler after my ultrasound too and baby was moving all over the place and kept kicking me lol. YAY YAY YAY!!!
> 
> Here's my little one:
> 
> View attachment 456151
> 
> 
> Sucking that thumb:
> View attachment 456153
> 
> 
> View attachment 456155

Love it! So happy for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Excalibur said:


> Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:

yay, CONGRATS! Happy for you!


----------



## Little J

ttcbabyisom said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if there are still ttc'ers on here or not, but I have loads of progesterone pessaries left over (the last script should have been for 3 weeks and they put 3 months!) so if anyone in uk wants it posting they can have it.
> 
> i'm STILL trying to conceive!!! But i live in U.S. so... :-(Click to expand...

itll eventually happen hun... when you least suspect it! :hugs:

did you get any testing done to see if there were possible reasons that its making it harder?


----------



## Excalibur

ttcbabyisom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:
> 
> yay, CONGRATS! Happy for you!Click to expand...

Thank you hunni. Your turn will be here soon, sending you lot's of lucky, sticky baby :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

ttcbaby: I hope this cycle is the one. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Baby dust to you ttcbaby!!!!!!!!! You will get your BFP soon!!!

I just noticed your temp shot up today. That was my first sign this time--I knew I was pregnant when it went much higher.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!

FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
 



Attached Files:







20120824_174427.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









20120826_134957.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sprite2011

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Fantastic news!!! :yipee: massive congratulations!


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy to hear you got your :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

I figured you would when I saw that temp rise, that was my first big sign! :winkwink: 

It's great that you're on progesterone this time too! I bet this will be your sticky baby! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if there are still ttc'ers on here or not, but I have loads of progesterone pessaries left over (the last script should have been for 3 weeks and they put 3 months!) so if anyone in uk wants it posting they can have it.
> 
> i'm STILL trying to conceive!!! But i live in U.S. so... :-(Click to expand...
> 
> itll eventually happen hun... when you least suspect it! :hugs:
> 
> did you get any testing done to see if there were possible reasons that its making it harder?Click to expand...

Crazy the timing on this, huh? When i least suspected it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Baby dust to you ttcbaby!!!!!!!!! You will get your BFP soon!!!
> 
> I just noticed your temp shot up today. That was my first sign this time--I knew I was pregnant when it went much higher.

Yay, yay, yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

ttcbabyisom said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Baby dust to you ttcbaby!!!!!!!!! You will get your BFP soon!!!
> 
> I just noticed your temp shot up today. That was my first sign this time--I knew I was pregnant when it went much higher.
> 
> Yay, yay, yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Massive congratulations!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

Yay!!!!! Congratulations hun, wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Little J

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

Congrats hun!!! SEE!!!!! :happydance:

I think you will be totally fine, progesterone was my savior and I am 18 weeks today! 

So happy for you!! :happydance: :happydance:

keep us all updated!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Happy 18 weeks hunni :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - Happy 18 weeks hunni :happydance:

Thanks love!

I cant WAIT til im an eggplant like you! :happydance:

time sure is flying by!

Ive been so busy getting the nursery ready, we already have his crib set up and dresser in there with his clothes nicely washed and folded. (i just need hubby to clean out the closest with all his crap so I can hang Braxton's nice clothes up)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - Happy 18 weeks hunni :happydance:
> 
> Thanks love!
> 
> I cant WAIT til im an eggplant like you! :happydance:
> 
> time sure is flying by!
> 
> Ive been so busy getting the nursery ready, we already have his crib set up and dresser in there with his clothes nicely washed and folded. (i just need hubby to clean out the closest with all his crap so I can hang Braxton's nice clothes up)Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :) 

You are right there, time sure is flying! Won't be long until you are an Eggplant :D

Aww bless, it starts to feel more real when you start putting baby clothes away and setting up the Nursery. My next task is to get the hospital bags packed, I know it's only early but you can never be too prepared!


----------



## babydreams85

We are team :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!! Another little boy on the way in this thread!!! :haha: 

I am so surprised...ALL the old wives tales, chinese chart, baking soda test, heartrate, symptoms, skull theory, etc. were wrong for me! All of them were completely opposite lol! 

He looked perfect and was active and bouncing around in there. It's amazing how much he has grown just since 12 weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Boy! (800x652).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7









face (800x608).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Babydreams: Congratulations on team :blue:! Was hoping you'd join me with :pink:! All the wives tales, everything were also wrong for me.

TTCbaby: I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope your limbo ends soon and you are pregnant with your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Congratulations on team :blue: :happydance: :yipee: 

TTCBaby - Sorry to hear what you're going through hun :( :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> We are team :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!! Another little boy on the way in this thread!!! :haha:
> 
> I am so surprised...ALL the old wives tales, chinese chart, baking soda test, heartrate, symptoms, skull theory, etc. were wrong for me! All of them were completely opposite lol!
> 
> He looked perfect and was active and bouncing around in there. It's amazing how much he has grown just since 12 weeks! :happydance:

oh how awesome! Congrats on your baby boy. I've so happy for you!


----------



## Sprite2011

Well made it to 12 weeks!!:cloud9: Scan an on thursday v excited but also nervous! Will try and scan pic to put up but am not the most tech literate person in the world!!!!

babydreams- congrats on being team:blue: I am convinced am :pink: only 8 weeks till I know!!

ttcbabyisom- I am so sorry :hugs: nothing I can say can make it any better but hope the hug helps xx

Hope everyone doing ok! Still puking a lot have lost about 7kg hope it stops soon!! have been off work since the 1 august miss it!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Happy 12 weeks hun! Can't wait to see scan pictures :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbaby--I am so sorry! :( Hope you get your sticky baby very very soon!

Thanks ladies, we are so excited about our little man!! ;)


----------



## Little J

babydreams: welcome to team BLUE! :happydance:

TTCbaby: I am so sorry..... as i know how it feels as I have been there..... but i hope my situation gives you hope that it will happen for you as well! I PROMISE! You WILL be a mother :hugs:


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> ttcbaby--I am so sorry! :( Hope you get your sticky baby very very soon!
> 
> Thanks ladies, we are so excited about our little man!! ;)

have you felt LO move yet?!

Its such a cool feeling :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Happy 19 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - Happy 19 weeks :happydance:

Thanks love! Happy 26!!

Your so close to 30! haha I think once i hit 30 weeks im going to really be like "omg omg omg...." i just cant wait to experience the labor part and having hubby there with me. (is that wierd im looking forward to the pain?) haha


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Little J - Happy 19 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Thanks love! Happy 26!!
> 
> Your so close to 30! haha I think once i hit 30 weeks im going to really be like "omg omg omg...." i just cant wait to experience the labor part and having hubby there with me. (is that wierd im looking forward to the pain?) hahaClick to expand...

You're welcome hun and thank you :D :hugs: 

I am indeed, if the time keeps going as quick as it is, Tyler will be here in no time! Aww bless, no it's not weird at all hun, I would much rather have a pain free labour though :winkwink:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, I HAVE started to feel him move! Have been feeling him about a week now. People kept telling me there's no way I could feel him this early, but I swore that HAD to be it, and when I described it my mom and sonographer said it's definitely baby (which I knew!!). Feels like little flicks/pops/taps from the inside, and they are happening more often this week than they did last. It's an AMAZING feeling! I can't wait for the kicks to get stronger so my DH can experience it too! 

Weirdly I completely agree with you! I can't wait for the labor...I am so excited. I know I will have to go through all the pain, but to be able to hold him in my arms is SO worth it. I just don't know how I'm going to wait until February! LOL


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Little J, I HAVE started to feel him move! Have been feeling him about a week now. People kept telling me there's no way I could feel him this early, but I swore that HAD to be it, and when I described it my mom and sonographer said it's definitely baby (which I knew!!). Feels like little flicks/pops/taps from the inside, and they are happening more often this week than they did last. It's an AMAZING feeling! I can't wait for the kicks to get stronger so my DH can experience it too!
> 
> Weirdly I completely agree with you! I can't wait for the labor...I am so excited. I know I will have to go through all the pain, but to be able to hold him in my arms is SO worth it. I just don't know how I'm going to wait until February! LOL

Yup, thats what i felt also! Little taps! I started feeling those at about 12ish weeks, very light and random.... they got more regular and stronger as the weeks went on. Hubby still cant feel them yet through my tummy.... but sometimes he kicks hard but the strong ones are few and far inbetween. 

So happy you can feel him! I was shocked i could since i have an anterior placenta which they say makes it harder to feel movment.


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Little J, I HAVE started to feel him move! Have been feeling him about a week now. People kept telling me there's no way I could feel him this early, but I swore that HAD to be it, and when I described it my mom and sonographer said it's definitely baby (which I knew!!). Feels like little flicks/pops/taps from the inside, and they are happening more often this week than they did last. It's an AMAZING feeling! I can't wait for the kicks to get stronger so my DH can experience it too!
> 
> Weirdly I completely agree with you! I can't wait for the labor...I am so excited. I know I will have to go through all the pain, but to be able to hold him in my arms is SO worth it. I just don't know how I'm going to wait until February! LOL
> 
> Yup, thats what i felt also! Little taps! I started feeling those at about 12ish weeks, very light and random.... they got more regular and stronger as the weeks went on. Hubby still cant feel them yet through my tummy.... but sometimes he kicks hard but the strong ones are few and far inbetween.
> 
> So happy you can feel him! I was shocked i could since i have an anterior placenta which they say makes it harder to feel movment.Click to expand...

Wow that's really early! Your little one must be super active! Your hubby should feel them soon. I think around 20 weeks they really start getting stronger and that's when you can see/feel them outside the tummy. When is your 20 week US? 

My little boy LOVES orange juice, and I have a glass at night usually when I'm winding down after work. He goes CRAZY, dancing and jumping! He doesn't do it as much with candy or soda or any other kind of sugar, but orange juice makes him flip (literally lol). He likes to kick my hip bone, which is an odd feeling. Right now it doesn't hurt, but when he gets bigger I hope he changes position, because that will not be fun. My placenta is sort of to the side I think. He was pushing his face into it. I have heard the heartbeat easily since 8 weeks, and although I can sometimes hear the placenta on the doppler I usually don't...so it's probably not anterior but I honestly am not certain. Guess I will find out at my 19 week scan. Not that it really matters--just as long as he's ok!! 3 more weeks until I get to see him again!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

my 20 week anataomy scan is monday and my 20 week Dr. apt is tuesday! :happydance:

yes, every US iv had he is always moving, flipping and doing crazy things. YES, my little guy LOVES sugar, i usually dont eat sugar much but i always want gummy worms or rice krispy treats haha 

I feel him swirming around alot in the mornings, then before bed.

I had some fluff before getting pregnant so i wonder when ill actually feel on the outside, hubby cant WAIT!


----------



## Little J

ps. like the name choice!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for Monday and Tuesday, Little J. I'm sure it won't be long before hubby is feeling Braxton moving all the time. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Yay for Monday and Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, how exciting! Only a few more days and you get to see your little man!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Had my scan!! Will try and put up a pic later it was amazing little one wriggling and flipping everywhere!!! It took them ages to get all the measurements as he would not turn over!! Can't wait till 20 weeks then we can find out if he is a he or a she!!


----------



## Little J

Sprite- thats awesome news!!!

Im still in shock that im 20 weeks monday! And cant wait til the 20 week scan monday as well, i juust LOVE seeing my little boy :cloud9:

His movement has been slowing down a tad the past day or so (which i guess is normal bc its a growth spurt?) so i grabbed to doppler and hear him and sure enough, he was happy as a clam moving everywhere! he kept running away from the probe and hitting it/moving around


----------



## babydreams85

Great news Sprite! Can't wait to see photos of your LO!


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> Sprite- thats awesome news!!!
> 
> Im still in shock that im 20 weeks monday! And cant wait til the 20 week scan monday as well, i juust LOVE seeing my little boy :cloud9:
> 
> His movement has been slowing down a tad the past day or so (which i guess is normal bc its a growth spurt?) so i grabbed to doppler and hear him and sure enough, he was happy as a clam moving everywhere! he kept running away from the probe and hitting it/moving around

Probably just the way he's turned or yes, could be a growth spurt. My doctor said once they start moving a lot, if they slow down try drinking a lot of water for the next few days and they should pick back up. He said staying extra hydrated makes it easier for the uterus to grow and stretch, and gives the baby plenty of fluid in there.


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite2011 said:


> Had my scan!! Will try and put up a pic later it was amazing little one wriggling and flipping everywhere!!! It took them ages to get all the measurements as he would not turn over!! Can't wait till 20 weeks then we can find out if he is a he or a she!!

Really glad to hear your scan went well hun, can't wait to see pictures of your little one :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Sprite: I'm soooo happy for you! :happydance: I can't wait to see pictures. Do you have any feelings on gender? 

Little J: Yay for 20 weeks and scan on Monday! I can't wait to see what lil man looks like. :)


----------



## Little J

scan day scan day SCAN DAY!

Excited to see how much Braxton has grown :cloud9:

And hoping the Dr. gives him a clean bill of health!!

im just dreeding having to have a full bladder.... i have to wee SO bad after drinking a small glass of water! I dunno HOW on earth im going to hold 32oz in a 45 minute span!?


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> scan day scan day SCAN DAY!
> 
> Excited to see how much Braxton has grown :cloud9:
> 
> And hoping the Dr. gives him a clean bill of health!!
> 
> im just dreeding having to have a full bladder.... i have to wee SO bad after drinking a small glass of water! I dunno HOW on earth im going to hold 32oz in a 45 minute span!?

Good luck! Get lots of adorable scan pictures to bring back and show us!!! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

babydream- yay for being 16 weeks! ALMOST 17! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> Had my scan!! Will try and put up a pic later it was amazing little one wriggling and flipping everywhere!!! It took them ages to get all the measurements as he would not turn over!! Can't wait till 20 weeks then we can find out if he is a he or a she!!

Oh so exciting!!! I can't wait for this!!!


----------



## Little J

Here is my little man from the scan today! We here the results tomorrow on his growth at the 20 week dr. apt but everything seemed fine! Its a profile pic and a pic of his little feet :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks!!.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 18









Baby feet.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Yay! Glad everything went well at your scan hun :D For some reason it won't let me enlarge your Scan pictures, look cute from what I can see though :cloud9:


----------



## Little J

i forgot to mention..... they told me that the baby weighs about 15 oz! (thats almost 1 lb!) at 20 weeks he should be about 9-10 oz according to my binder my Dr. brought me.....

So he is measuring 2 weeks ahead in weight! I was going to ask today at my Dr.s apt if I should worry or if this means hes gunna be a BIG baby (OUCH!)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> i forgot to mention..... they told me that the baby weighs about 15 oz! (thats almost 1 lb!) at 20 weeks he should be about 9-10 oz according to my binder my Dr. brought me.....
> 
> So he is measuring 2 weeks ahead in weight! I was going to ask today at my Dr.s apt if I should worry or if this means hes gunna be a BIG baby (OUCH!)

I'm not familiar with what they should weigh at certain weeks unfortunately :blush: I have gained a lot of weight rapidly and think Tyler is going to be a big baby, they run in my OH's family, going to inform my Midwife that I'm worried about my weight gain though so if you are worried, I would talk to your Midwife hun. They are there to help :)


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> i forgot to mention..... they told me that the baby weighs about 15 oz! (thats almost 1 lb!) at 20 weeks he should be about 9-10 oz according to my binder my Dr. brought me.....
> 
> So he is measuring 2 weeks ahead in weight! I was going to ask today at my Dr.s apt if I should worry or if this means hes gunna be a BIG baby (OUCH!)
> 
> I'm not familiar with what they should weigh at certain weeks unfortunately :blush: I have gained a lot of weight rapidly and think Tyler is going to be a big baby, they run in my OH's family, going to inform my Midwife that I'm worried about my weight gain though so if you are worried, I would talk to your Midwife hun. They are there to help :)Click to expand...

i have lost weight! so im not worried about my weight...just the babies weight, i guess im not too concerened im just more curious about what that means for him being bigger than "average" at this stage (like earlier delivery.... big baby at delivery..)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for scans and beautiful big healthy baby, Little J. I'm curious to what your Dr. says about your baby's weight. Zoela weighed 9oz at 19+2, which was normal.

I do know boys tend to weigh more. But, also weight has a lot of variance because its not very accurate by scan.


----------



## babydreams85

Glad Braxton is perfect and all went well at your scan! I wouldn't worry too much about his weight now. They all grow at different rates. I think when you get to 22 weeks the variation is something like 12 to 21 ounces for an "average" sized baby. That is a BIG gap...but they are growing SO much at that stage. He might double his size in 4 weeks but then stay basically the same for the next few. They grow in spurts just like they do after they're born. Braxton probably just hit one of his early! I wouldn't start worrying about him being a big baby until you are in your last 4 weeks or so, and then they should be able to tell his size more accurately.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> Here is my little man from the scan today! We here the results tomorrow on his growth at the 20 week dr. apt but everything seemed fine! Its a profile pic and a pic of his little feet :cloud9:

YAY!!!


----------



## Little J

just got back from the Dr.'s and he has a clean bill of health! Everything looked normal! :happydance:

The Dr. also said "hes gunna be a big baby" haha he measures in the 98%tile for growth/weight. She said hes a week to 2 weeks ahead for growth!

But its nothing to worry about, hes happy and healthy.... hes just going to be... BIG haha

I only gained 1 lb also (which is because the baby weighs 1 lb) 

oh man.... i cant imagine a larger baby comeing out of me, im only 5'1''!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J, so glad to hear. :) Were you and DH big babies? I was 6lbs5oz and DH was 6lbs7oz and our first child was 6lbs3oz and Zoela was 9oz at 19+2.


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J, so glad to hear. :) Were you and DH big babies? I was 6lbs5oz and DH was 6lbs7oz and our first child was 6lbs3oz and Zoela was 9oz at 19+2.

I was 7lb8oz and hubby was 8lb6oz. So i guess hubby was a little bit bigger... but Braxton seems to be on track to be bigger than that!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - I have heard bigger babies are easier to deliver? Don't know wether that's true or not lol :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Bigger babies usually come earlier! And if they don't they will induce you sooner...so you may not have to go the full 40 weeks if he is, in fact, a bigger boy. I still wouldn't be convinced until you are further along though...they all grow so differently.


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I'm going to mention it to my Midwife that big babies run in OH's family, they might book me in for a growth scan nearer the end of my pregnancy just to make sure :)


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - I have heard bigger babies are easier to deliver? Don't know wether that's true or not lol :wacko:

i dunno about that! haha my best friend is a high risk pregnancy nurse and said that bigger babies (for a smaller gal with no hips like me) might have a problem deilvering vaginally, but it all depends on the head size and shoulders 

..... and if he takes after hubby.... thats a big head :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Ex, that's not a bad idea. If Tyler is a big boy then you may have trouble with the birth and end up in a section if you go to term or longer. You know how first babies usually stay in there at least a few days past the DD, some 2-3 weeks later!! I was over 3 weeks late (LOL my poor mom!), but fortunately I was only 7 lbs-something. My sister was born ON her DD...very rare...and was also 7 lbs-something. My DH was preemie (he was either 4 or 6 weeks early, I can never remember)...so he was tiny. His sister was late and was only 6 lbs-something. So I don't THINK Weston will be that big, but he does keep measuring ahead on every scan. I have my anatomy US in 2 weeks...so I guess I will know more then!!


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Ex, that's not a bad idea. If Tyler is a big boy then you may have trouble with the birth and end up in a section if you go to term or longer. You know how first babies usually stay in there at least a few days past the DD, some 2-3 weeks later!! I was over 3 weeks late (LOL my poor mom!), but fortunately I was only 7 lbs-something. My sister was born ON her DD...very rare...and was also 7 lbs-something. My DH was preemie (he was either 4 or 6 weeks early, I can never remember)...so he was tiny. His sister was late and was only 6 lbs-something. So I don't THINK Weston will be that big, but he does keep measuring ahead on every scan. I have my anatomy US in 2 weeks...so I guess I will know more then!!

i never know... haha hubby and i were both average sized babies. but hopefully hes a perfect size for you!

a big baby scares me only because im 5'1'' and a petite gal (i mean i had some fluff before, but nothing like major or obese) its the NO HIPS part that makes me worried he will get stuck if hes too big haha


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Ex, that's not a bad idea. If Tyler is a big boy then you may have trouble with the birth and end up in a section if you go to term or longer. You know how first babies usually stay in there at least a few days past the DD, some 2-3 weeks later!! I was over 3 weeks late (LOL my poor mom!), but fortunately I was only 7 lbs-something. My sister was born ON her DD...very rare...and was also 7 lbs-something. My DH was preemie (he was either 4 or 6 weeks early, I can never remember)...so he was tiny. His sister was late and was only 6 lbs-something. So I don't THINK Weston will be that big, but he does keep measuring ahead on every scan. I have my anatomy US in 2 weeks...so I guess I will know more then!!
> 
> i never know... haha hubby and i were both average sized babies. but hopefully hes a perfect size for you!
> 
> a big baby scares me only because im 5'1'' and a petite gal (i mean i had some fluff before, but nothing like major or obese) its the NO HIPS part that makes me worried he will get stuck if hes too big hahaClick to expand...

Well hopefully they will BOTH be nice and small and pop out very easily for us!!! :happydance: I am also short and petite so I understand!!! :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Ouch! Doesn't bare worth thinking about :blush: Hopefully your baby will have a nice, small head :thumbup: 

Babydreams - Now that's something I don't want to end up doing if I can help it, would prefer to deliver vaginally if possible. Wow, 3 weeks?!? Your poor Mum indeed lol! That's not too bad then that you were only 7lbs something with being over 3 weeks late. Seems you have quite a variation throughout your family. Fingers crossed for your anatomy scan and hopefully he's measuring bob on :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

It'll work, our bodies will do what is necessary. :)

AFM: My very good news is. We put a bid on a house and I hope we get it! I should know by Tuesday... But its killing me like the 2ww. Lol


----------



## mellywelly

Little J said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Ex, that's not a bad idea. If Tyler is a big boy then you may have trouble with the birth and end up in a section if you go to term or longer. You know how first babies usually stay in there at least a few days past the DD, some 2-3 weeks later!! I was over 3 weeks late (LOL my poor mom!), but fortunately I was only 7 lbs-something. My sister was born ON her DD...very rare...and was also 7 lbs-something. My DH was preemie (he was either 4 or 6 weeks early, I can never remember)...so he was tiny. His sister was late and was only 6 lbs-something. So I don't THINK Weston will be that big, but he does keep measuring ahead on every scan. I have my anatomy US in 2 weeks...so I guess I will know more then!!
> 
> i never know... haha hubby and i were both average sized babies. but hopefully hes a perfect size for you!
> 
> a big baby scares me only because im 5'1'' and a petite gal (i mean i had some fluff before, but nothing like major or obese) its the NO HIPS part that makes me worried he will get stuck if hes too big hahaClick to expand...

Rant female hips designed in a way that they separate during late pg ready for birth?


----------



## Little J

oh man, im excited yet nervous for birth now! it is pretty amazing what our bodies do


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Woohoo, positive OV test last night!!! 
 



Attached Files:







20120916_214728.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Little J

ttcbabyisom said:


> Woohoo, positive OV test last night!!!

YAY! 

i NEVER could get a pos. OPK.... still cant figure it out either bc i obviously ovulate! (and i used them a whole cycle just in case i would miss it, and never got it to be pos. and that was the same mnth i feel pregnant) so odd....


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little J said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo, positive OV test last night!!!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> i NEVER could get a pos. OPK.... still cant figure it out either bc i obviously ovulate! (and i used them a whole cycle just in case i would miss it, and never got it to be pos. and that was the same mnth i feel pregnant) so odd....Click to expand...

I never really got a positive either until this brand. First time it was this dark and dead on. I loved it. We did it again tonight...might again tomorrow just to be sure...if nothing else, we've covered all our bases for this cycle so it's out of our hands now!


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbabyisom said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo, positive OV test last night!!!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> i NEVER could get a pos. OPK.... still cant figure it out either bc i obviously ovulate! (and i used them a whole cycle just in case i would miss it, and never got it to be pos. and that was the same mnth i feel pregnant) so odd....Click to expand...
> 
> I never really got a positive either until this brand. First time it was this dark and dead on. I loved it. We did it again tonight...might again tomorrow just to be sure...if nothing else, we've covered all our bases for this cycle so it's out of our hands now!Click to expand...

Yep, love the ClearBlue Digis!!! I swore by them!!! Good luck this month!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, TTCBABY! Let those swimmers attack your eggy! :wohoo:


----------



## Excalibur

TTCBaby - Good luck hun :happydance: :spermy: :baby: :dust:


----------



## mellywelly

TTC, will be keeping everything crossed that this cycle will give you your rainbow baby


----------



## babydreams85

TTCbaby--your temps are nice and high after O! Looking good and have FXed for you!!!

Tomorrow is my anatomy scan ladies...so nervous! I am feeling him kick all the time, so that makes me hopeful, but I'm still terrified something is wrong!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Goodluck babydreams, I'm sure everything will be perfect!


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> TTCbaby--your temps are nice and high after O! Looking good and have FXed for you!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is my anatomy scan ladies...so nervous! I am feeling him kick all the time, so that makes me hopeful, but I'm still terrified something is wrong!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!

u worry wart! :haha:

Everything will be great :) let us know how everthing goes!

I found out at my anatamoy scan that my little boy is actuall a BIG boy! haha


----------



## Little J

babydream- any news yet?


----------



## babydreams85

Yep yep!! He is perfect!! :happydance: Little J he is ALSO measuring big lol...about a week and a half ahead on all measurements. He weighs 11 oz at only 19 weeks, so guess what they told me? Big boy!! lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Weston 19 wk scan (2) (800x554).jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









Weston 19 wk scan (6) (800x640).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Glad everything went well at your scan, amazing pictures :cloud9:


----------



## Little J

haha how cute!

Yea when I went in when i was 19+4 I think it was and he measured at 15.4 oz!

haha

Atleast we have big healthy boys, we couldnt ask for anything better:happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Oh yeah that's right, Braxton was almost a pound. I remember now! I still think they can do a lot of changing between now and full term...so maybe they won't be as big when they're born. That's definitely true though--would rather they are measuring big than measuring small!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

BabyDreams: Yay, what a beautiful baby boy you have there...

AFM: I must have a small girl. She weighed 9oz @ 19+2! But, there measurements are allowed to be off two weeks either way in the second trimester. It's within a week in the first trimesters and within 3 weeks in the third trimester. I'm sure all of our babies won't way the same...or they may.:)


----------



## babydreams85

Leinz, no I think that's pretty normal for 19 weeks! Most sites I have seen and my baby book says about 8 to 9 ounces is typical. Also I think generally boys are a little bigger than girls.


----------



## Excalibur

I have never been told how much Tyler weighs at any of our scans :( Asked wether he looked big or small at our 4D scan and she just said he looks average, he has cute chubby cheeks so I think he's going to be quite big, I guess only time will tell :cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

Tyler is adorable Ex!!!!!!!! I think it doesn't really matter if they are a little big or a little small--what matters is that they are healthy!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well pooh...had a major temp drop today so that either means implantation or it's over...i have a feeling it's over...ugh....i hate this!


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams85 said:


> Tyler is adorable Ex!!!!!!!! I think it doesn't really matter if they are a little big or a little small--what matters is that they are healthy!!

Aww thank you so much hun :cloud9: That is very true, we have said that all along, as long as he/she is healthy, we don't mind what we have, what they look like etc :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: I agree Tyler is adorable! When was your 4D scan? I go at 28+4 and I'm hoping for a good picture! Happy 3rd Trimester! :yipee:

TTCBaby: I think thats implantation! A little later than your previous drops. I hope this 2ww is the one. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Ex: I agree Tyler is adorable! When was your 4D scan? I go at 28+4 and I'm hoping for a good picture! Happy 3rd Trimester! :yipee:
> 
> TTCBaby: I think thats implantation! A little later than your previous drops. I hope this 2ww is the one. :hugs:

Aww thank you so much hun :cloud9: Our 4D scan was when I was 28 weeks and 3 days, I'm sure you'll get some fantastic pictures, it's such an amazing experience :cloud9: Thank you chick, happy 24 weeks to you :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Leinz- 9 oz is totally normal for a 20 week baby in the binder my Dr. had given me.

Babydreams- i asked my Dr. if he would slow down in growth and even out, but she said she didnt think so and he will continue on as he already is pretty much... i just stared at her with big eyes, haha

Ex- YAY for 3rd Tri!!! thats crazy!!! how exciting!!

ttcbaby- fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Another big dip today...ugh...i'm just waiting for AF to show her ugly face now...i think i might be a day late today...but with last cycle being two days late, i'm expecting this. I'm 14dpo today and another BFN. :-( At this point, it's hopeless. :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: Thank you, hun! Reg. OB appt. tomorrow, scheduling glucose test already. Whoa... January is coming! :)

TtcBaby: I'm sorry, hun! :sad1: I was really truly hoping this cycle was the one. I hope the :witch: shows her ugly face... So, O can get here and you can get pg. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

ttc- sorry hun.... try not to think about babies for a little while, I dont want u to feel down when it doenst happen each time :hugs: (easier said than done i know..)

leinz- glucose test! I wonder when I schedule mine... im thinking my next Dr. visit which is next week she will fill me in on that... i think they do that at 28 weeks which will be the visit after this one. Hope everything goes well hun!

My MIL is coming with me to my apt. next week as hubby cant, she is super excited even tho they dont do anything special... just a doppler (which she has heard bfore since i have one!)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Thank you hun :D Happy 23 weeks to you! :D :happydance: I had my Glucose Test at 28 weeks :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Everything went great at my OB Appt. today. Glucose is scheduled for 27 weeks, and my next OB is 28 weeks! 

That'll take me right up to my 3D/4D scan! Eeeeek! It's getting here. :)

Little J: That's funny as my MIL went with me today. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Glad to hear everything went well at your OB appointment today :D Can't wait to see pictures of your little one in 3D/4D :happydance:


----------



## Little J

leinz- glad the apt. went well :)

I was staring at the top of my belly at work today bc Braxton was kicking/hitting and i could see it through my belly! It was nuts!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> leinz- glad the apt. went well :)
> 
> I was staring at the top of my belly at work today bc Braxton was kicking/hitting and i could see it through my belly! It was nuts!

So amazing to watch, I lie there for ages just watching Tyler wriggling around inside my belly :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:witch: got me...or is starting too. Started bleeding this afternoon, light at first and now a little heavier. I'm so pissed. This sucks. I can't get this sad and depressed every 4 weeks. It does a number to a person. My attitude sucks and I just don't feel good. I'm going to have to come up with a new plan...so my next step is a hysteroscopy next Wednesday. They are going in with a camera to check out my uterus to make sure everything's clear and ok...if no pregnancy this next cycle after that, i'll be starting clomid. I just want my BABY! :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is amazing to watch! :) I've also been having braxton hicks. Mainly after BD. I knew they were normal, but I told my Dr. about them anyways. 

TTCBaby: I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: Don't give up! You are going to get pregnant. I hope this very cycle!


----------



## mellywelly

TTC I'm so sorry, but I'm sure that one day you will get your sticky bfp! I think your body needs a cycle after a loss, I got one straight after my mc, only to loss that one too. I think your body just needs to kind of flush itself out iykwim? Have you tried soy?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 3rd Trimester + 1 day, Melly! :yipee:

TTCBaby: So happy you have a supportive man. :) Thats how the TTC cycle goes... Well, it also did for me. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

TTCBaby - Really sorry to hear the witch got you :( :hugs: Never give up though, as hard as it may be, good things come to those who wait, it may hit you when you least expect it. If you keep thinking that it's never going to happen for you then it probably won't, I know it's easier said than done but you need to try and think positive. I never thought I would become a mummy due to things that have happened to me in the past..but now look at me, it will happen for you chick :hugs: 

Melly - Welcome to the 3rd Trimester hun! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

How do I put this in my signature like other people do...with words only...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey.html


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks ex, its getting closer now! Eeek!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> TTC I'm so sorry, but I'm sure that one day you will get your sticky bfp! I think your body needs a cycle after a loss, I got one straight after my mc, only to loss that one too. I think your body just needs to kind of flush itself out iykwim? Have you tried soy?

Thank you. I hope one day we will too!!! I just wish it would hurry up. Yeah...i know what you mean.  Nope, haven't tried soy yet...maybe if after my procedure next week and no bfp this next cycle, maybe i'll try then. We'll be doing clomid soon too if no bfp in the next 2 or 3 cycles.


----------



## mellywelly

Fx for you, soy is supposed to be like a natural Clomid. I got my sticky bfp the first cycle of using it, and I think babydreams got hers on her 2nd cycle of it. It did give me a belting headache but small price to pay!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Thanks ex, its getting closer now! Eeek!

You're welcome :D Sure is, not long to go at all now..Eeeks! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

hey ladies, how are we all doing?

havent heard much from any of you for a while :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Good here! Glucose, Tuesday! Dr. Appt. next Tuesday! And just 11 days... until my 3D/4D ultrasound.

I'm so happy to hear hubby is gifting you one.... So exciting! :yipee:


----------



## Little J

Yay thats so exciting! 

We are waiting to go after 30 weeks as they told us you get better facial definition if you wait until then for the 3D US. We are going when I am 31-32 weeks as i have an anterior placenta as well so we want to make sure it wont be in the way of LO so we can get some good pics :happydance:


Good luck with your Dr. Apts and Glucose test!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Happy 26 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J - Happy 26 weeks :happydance:

I cant believe every time i look at your progress, and your THAT much closer to delivery! CRAZY! :happydance::flower:


----------



## babydreams85

LO is doing well, but I am now classed a high risk pregnancy. Was just in the hospital all weekend because I have an infected gallbladder and gallstones. Surgery is the only way to get rid of it all but they are trying to push surgery to when I am closer to full term. Managing it with a strict diet, antibiotics, and nausea meds. No fun :( My little boy is hanging in there though, he has stayed active throughout this whole thing and my belly is huge, so he is growing! Will be holding my breath for the next 4 weeks or so until I make it into 3rd tri.


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> LO is doing well, but I am now classed a high risk pregnancy. Was just in the hospital all weekend because I have an infected gallbladder and gallstones. Surgery is the only way to get rid of it all but they are trying to push surgery to when I am closer to full term. Managing it with a strict diet, antibiotics, and nausea meds. No fun :( My little boy is hanging in there though, he has stayed active throughout this whole thing and my belly is huge, so he is growing! Will be holding my breath for the next 4 weeks or so until I make it into 3rd tri.

I am so sorry to hear hun:hugs:

Hope things work out for the best! Im sure your LO will be a strong one and it wont affect him at all

How many weeks were they looking to do the surgery? Would they do a C-section at the same time?


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks Little J, I am just so worried. Things aren't really getting better. I had two more attacks last night with terrible pain. :( Very frustrating and I just wish there was an easy fix. Yes, if I make it far enough they would do an amnio to see how well the baby's lungs are developed, and if they are ok they would either induce me or if it was bad enough do a section and take out the gallbladder at the same time. Hoping it doesn't come to that though.


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: See, I heard the opposite. I had mine scheduled for 31 weeks. But, I was told that baby runs out of room and sometimes goes head down. Where you wouldn't see babies face as it would be hiding behind my pelvic bones. So, I rescheduled... That is crazy! I'm to excited to change it back... Just 9 more sleeps. :)

BabyDreams: Oh, hun... I'm sorry to hear of gallstones. I actually had a friend that had that surgery while pregnant in the second trimester. She remained pregnant and went full term. I hope they can do something for you... Thats along time to have such pain. :hugs:

Excalibur: 33 Weeks! Eeeeeekk! Isn't long now. Yay! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - It's creeping up on me slowly lol..I just hope these last few weeks start going a bit quicker :D :flower: 

Babydreams - Really sorry to hear about your weekend in hospital hun, I'm sure bubs is a fighter and will get through this no matter what! :hugs: :flower: 

Leinz - It sure isn't long hun! Can't believe we're nearly at the end! :happydance: Eeeeeeks!


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J: See, I heard the opposite. I had mine scheduled for 31 weeks. But, I was told that baby runs out of room and sometimes goes head down. Where you wouldn't see babies face as it would be hiding behind my pelvic bones. So, I rescheduled... That is crazy! I'm to excited to change it back... Just 9 more sleeps. :)
> 
> BabyDreams: Oh, hun... I'm sorry to hear of gallstones. I actually had a friend that had that surgery while pregnant in the second trimester. She remained pregnant and went full term. I hope they can do something for you... Thats along time to have such pain. :hugs:
> 
> Excalibur: 33 Weeks! Eeeeeekk! Isn't long now. Yay! :)

really?! hmm... now im worried we planned it too late even tho im trying to follow the techs orders! maybe ill do some research online and see what the best outcomes were. I personally would rather go sooner than later :blush:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, the sonographer who did my gender scan said that between 28 and 31 weeks is the best time.


----------



## Little J

I changed mine up a week to Nov. 24th now So ill be 30-31 weeks at that time.

I was told since I have an anterior placenta that around 32 weeks is better just so the baby wont be hiding behind the placenta, but i dont think 1 week would change that and I dont want him being too big (since hes kinda a bigger baby already)

I would have scheduled to go for the weekend before (Nov. 17th) but hubby and FIL goes hunting that weekend every year, sooooo we had to post poned a week.


----------



## Leinzlove

Nov. 17 isn't long... Little J. :) I originally had mine set for Nov. 19. DH and I will celebrate our wedding anniversary...

I now have it next Thursday! Eeeeek! Just one more week. I've been counting down for three months. Haha! :)

In other news failed my one hour glucose yesterday. So now I have to schedule the so not looking forward to... three hour. :(

Excalibur: Sure won't be long at all... Less than the first trimester to go. :wohoo:


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Nov. 17 isn't long... Little J. :) I originally had mine set for Nov. 19. DH and I will celebrate our wedding anniversary...
> 
> I now have it next Thursday! Eeeeek! Just one more week. I've been counting down for three months. Haha! :)
> 
> In other news failed my one hour glucose yesterday. So now I have to schedule the so not looking forward to... three hour. :(
> 
> Excalibur: Sure won't be long at all... Less than the first trimester to go. :wohoo:

were going Nov. 24th hun.

YAY thats exciting yours is next week! Cant wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm a dope lol... Still less than a month!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Yay for scan next week! Can't wait to see pictures! :yipee:

I thought these last few weeks would drag but we have just moved house so we have plenty to do to keep us busy and help to pass the time :wohoo:


----------



## Little J

Ex- when did you go for your 3D US pic that is in your profile?


----------



## Leinzlove

Excalibur: Thats what I plan on happening to me. :) We just bought a house, but are waiting for it to close. Which is supposed to take place on Oct. 31. We have been busy packing. Etc. It does make the time go faster.

How have you been feeling? I've been getting more exhausted by day. Happy 33+4... WOW! 6 weeks to go! :wohoo: You know when I get to 6 weeks left... I think of when you order a magazine etc. and it says please allow 4-6 weeks for delievery. Only how wonderful it is... to be your rainbow. :yipee:

AFM: 6 more sleeps. Eeeeeek!:yipee:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Hi Ladies!!! It has been soooo long since I wrote in here.
I am so glad to see so many BFPS in here!! YAY!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - We went for our 3D/4D ultrasound scan when I was 28 weeks and 3 days :D 

Leinz - Yeah having to pack and everything else and getting ready to move into a new house definetly helps to speed things along hehe. Hope everything goes well with your house move hunni :) Oh I know the feeling lol, I have been so exhausted aswell but it's so hard to get comfy and get a decent nights sleep! :nope: Thank you chick, happy 27 weeks and 6 days to you :happydance: 

Ooo that's a great way to look at things, I never thought of that :haha: 

Not long until your scan now hun :happydance: :yipee: 

Jacksonsmommy - Hiya hun! :hi: How are you doing? We have missed you! :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd let everyone know we had our 20 week scan on wednesday and we are team :pink:!!!

Hope everyone is ok- babydreams sounds like you are having a rough time at the mo, hope they have got your pain under control and the antibiotics are kicking in :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, SPRITE! That is amazing news! I'm so happy for you! :wohoo: Congratulations!


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks Ex!! I know...it has been so long since I have been in here. I have been sooooo busy with my new Photography business.
I did get this test yesterday morning though:
https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/fritest2-1.jpg


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks Ex!! I know...it has been so long since I have been in here. I have been sooooo busy with my new Photography business.
> I did get this test yesterday morning though:
> https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/fritest2-1.jpg

Looks positive to me!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

I am hoping this is it! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations! Definitley a BFP! :wohoo:


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Congratulations on team :pink: So happy for you! :happydance: 

Jacksonsmommy - Definetly looks like a BFP to me hunni, can't wait to see those lines progress :happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

That's a bfp jacksonsmommy congratulations!!:hugs:


----------



## Little J

sprite- yay for a baby girl!!

Jacksonsmommy- totally BFP!! change your ticker lady!:happydance:

Ex- that is a really nice US pic for 28 weeks! Makes me wanna move my date forward.... AGAIN :haha:

We took maternity pics yesterday and they turned out so cool! JCP wanted us to sign a release form for them because they wanted to use some as a promo and in their Look-Book. I get them next week so hopefully i can figure out how to post them on here to share! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Thank you hun :D Aww you'll be fine, it varies from woman to woman I think how early/late you have a 3D/4D scan and the quality of images you get :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Excalibur: Happy 34 weeks! Eeeeek! :wohoo:

Little J: I most definitley want to see those maternity pictures. :)

AFM: Did 3 hour glucose today. Wasn't to bad the drink is twice as sweet. Didn't like sitting around for three hours. But, I took Zoela's journal and Fifty shades book 2, to help pass the time. Was so happy to eat afterwards. Although I really think they should atleast allow you to have water. Should know about that tomorrow at my regular OB appt.

Getting super excited! Just 3 sleeps until scan! Eeeek! I've been waiting almost 12 weeks for it to get here... Less than that and I'll be due to meet Zoela. :wohoo:


----------



## Little J

how exciting Leinz! Post pics for sure once u go!

3 1/2 more weeks til mine..... maybe ill talk with hubby and get it moved to next weekend? haha thatd be the only other time we could go before the time we have booked now


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Thank you hun :D :hugs: 

People make out that the Glucose test is bad, as you found out for yourself, it's not bad, it's just the waiting around that makes people fed up lol. If you take things to keep yourself entertained then it's all good :D I was allowed to drink water for mine, had to keep hydrated. 

Woohoo! 2 more sleeps until your scan! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Aww thanks Everyone...still getting positives, so I think this is it!!! Now I just have to figure out how to change my ticker!! lol


----------



## mellywelly

Wha hooo!! Congratulations !!! Lovely bfp Jacksonsmummy!!!!

Sprite, congrats on your pink news!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I got my results at my OB appointment yesterday. So, I have gestational diabetes. I know its not the end of the world, but I cried anyways. I didn't want to hear it. As much as I'm grateful to be monitored. I don't like being classified as "High Risk".

I was prescribed a blood glucose meter and supplies for 4 months. I have to check my glucose 4 times a day, once before I eat in the morning and then after each meal. I've been messing around a bit and it tends to make no sense. I see a dietician tomorrow for a meal plan. But, I'm sure they lower sugar and carb intake.

For lunch: I had chicken nuggets, frenchfries and about 20oz of soda. (Yeah, I know BAD!) Well my glucose read was 136 one hour after I ate. Which was good.

For Dinner: I had whole wheat spaghetti noodles, Sauce, ground turkey. (2 portions) 8oz glass of milk. My glucose read was 146 after 1 hour. Which was bad. Needs to be under 140. 

Morning Fast read was 68. Which was good.

Breakfast: 1 cup honey bunches cereal, 8oz 2% milk, slice of whole wheat toast with lite butter. My glucose read was 145 after 1 hour. Which was bad. (Makes me think Milk might be an issue.) I'm going to try skim. 

I will also have more NST near the end, an extra scan... And I'm probably looking at a 39 week induction. And its highly unlikely that I'll go past my EDD. My numbers aren't that high... So, I may just be borderline.


----------



## Little J

Leinz- sorry to hear about the GD..... makes me nervous for my test tuesday as it seems more and more women are getting GD these days?

Jacksonsommy- YAY! You were patient enough and now you got your BFP! Jackson is gunna have a sibling! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - :wohoo: Congratulations on your BFP hun! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond :happydance: :yipee:

Leinz - Really sorry to hear about the GD hun :( :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thank you everyone!! Just when I decided we will just wait until after the holidays to start trying again...there it was!!! :) I was literally shocked when I got this + We only DTD like twice last month!! I am very happy though and yes Jackson will be a big brother!!

Leinz sorry to hear about the GD, but I know a lot of people who had that. Just hang in there!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

*Baby Zoela weighs 2lbs 6oz, 10 1\2 inches long. She loves playing with her cord and sticking out her tongue. She's beautiful! Absolute perfection! May she just grow and grow while we try to patiently wait...

Also the shadow in the center of her face... is Zoela's foot! She didn't want to move it from her face. I'm sooooo in love! *

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/a1233-1.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/asdas.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/as1.jpg


----------



## Little J

Awww! YAY! She looks like an angel! :happydance:

I wonder if the place we are going the lady will be able to measure size and weight.... bc im really curious if baby boy has slowed down in weight gain or not from his 20 week (since he weighed 1lb at that time) I know we sign a contract saying she cant tell us of any medical abnormalities etc for insurance purposes etc....

just about 3 more weeks til my 3D ultrasound to see Braxton!! TIME BETTER FLY BY FAST!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope the 3 weeks fly. It's such a wonderful experience. I cried multiple times during the day just thinking about the little girl growing inside of me.

My ultrasound place includes Level 1 measurements. She printed this out and also gave it to us on CD. They share all information with my Dr. And if theres a problem they contact me to schedule an appointment with my Dr. My ultrasound also included review by a medical board. 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/PICS_49.jpg

At 19+2, Zoela weighed 9oz. (at 14+4, she weighed 3oz.) Her measurements have stayed on. She's been 5 days behind EDD, but one day ahead with Ovulation.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Had a meltdown today. Have been totally fine the last 3 weeks not thinking about babies or temping or all my normal TTC stuff and then today, out of the blue, it hit me on the way in to workthis is the month. The sad month. Which totally sucks since this is my birthday month and I love my birthday. ButI was pregnant this time last year. I was about 8 weeks along at this point. We found out there was no heartbeat on the 21st. My D&C was the 23rd. Last November sucked. So it just caught me off guard and I melted this morning. Thank goodness for a really busy day at work. That helped. Hope everyones well and pregnancies are moving along wonderfully and there are more BFPs that I havent noticed yet. :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry hun! Come on November 16... Can't wait for your sticky update. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Great scan picture hunni :happydance: 

TTC - Sorry to hear you were feeling down yesterday hun :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

ttc...hang in there!!! It took us a really long time too, but now that it has happened, I don't care at all about how long it took us to get here! :)
I have a feeling this is your month!! xo


----------



## babydreams85

Leinz, gorgeous little girl you have there!!!

TTC, sorry you are feeling so down...we have all been there and know how frustrating it can be, BUT you WILL get pregnant! Don't ever give up!

Jacksonsmommy, a BIG congrats!! Yay!!

Ex, can't believe how close you are to the end. Tyler will be here before you know it!

Little J, not much longer till your 4D scan! Whoohoo!!

AFM, still struggling with health issues but my little Weston is doing perfect. He's a strong baby boy thank goodness! Just trying to pull through the next couple of months and hoping he stays snug inside until he's at least 35 weeks or so.


----------



## Excalibur

babydreams - You and me both hun! We have our 36 week Midwife appointment on Monday! Eeeeeeks! 

Weston is a little fighter hun and so are you, you will get through things together and everything will ok. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Little J

i passed my 3 hour GD test! Phew.... i was getting nervous! my arms look like im a drug addict tho with all the blood draws they had to do :wacko:

babydream- hang in there, i know you carry full term and your little man will come out perfect and you will feel just fine!

Ex- time sure does fly by :happydance::thumbup:

Our last baby shower i this sunday... its the one hubby and i are hosting im excited but going crazy at the same time!

PS. T-minus 2 weeks til our 3D US! I wanna see my little boy so bad! He also has the hiccups right now haha :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Yay for passing your 3 hour GD test :happydance:


----------



## Little J

I was so worried if not passing.... i wanted to eat my baby shower cake that sunday!!

I am paying closer attention to my sugar/carb intake tho.... just because it never occured to me how much i was eating in general (im a big bread eater and potatoe eater)

I still eat what i want, but i am more concious about it


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - A lot of ladies fail their 1 hour GTT but pass their 3 hour GTT with flying colours. 

I have eaten a lot more throughout this pregnancy aswell but I try to eat little and often rather than big meals :)


----------



## Little J

yea im not a big meal eater either.... i snack in between my small meals. It was kinda odd because i passed the first 3 blood draws where they normally see one level elevated, but the 4th blood draw was barely outta the "normal" range which they say usually by the last one its fine. The nurse said they see that occasionally, but doesnt mean anything bad.

I just thought to myself.... of course i have to be one of those odd balls! haha


----------



## Little J

ps. 36 weeks?! really??!! next week your considered full term!!:happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Oooh I'm nervous about my GTT too. I already have gallbladder disease, and kidney stones and infection...so I do NOT need diabetes too!! :( I am already on a low fat diet for the gallbladder, and no soda, coffee, juice, etc. allowed because of the kidneys. If I have to cut out sugar too I will have to eat grass! LOL 

Mine's in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - I'm a bugger for snacking inbetween meals! :blush: 

Aww bless lol, someone has to be an odd one out :haha: 

I can't believe I'll be classed as Term on Monday! Eeeeeeks! :happydance: 

Not long until you are in your final 10 weeks! :wohoo: 

Babydreams - You will be fine hun, the worst part about your GTT is the waiting around :( I'm sure you'll pass with flying colours :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Good here! Glucose, Tuesday! Dr. Appt. next Tuesday! And just 11 days... until my 3D/4D ultrasound.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear hubby is gifting you one.... So exciting! :yipee:




Little J said:


> Yay thats so exciting!
> 
> We are waiting to go after 30 weeks as they told us you get better facial definition if you wait until then for the 3D US. We are going when I am 31-32 weeks as i have an anterior placenta as well so we want to make sure it wont be in the way of LO so we can get some good pics :happydance:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your Dr. Apts and Glucose test!




Excalibur said:


> Little J - Happy 26 weeks :happydance:




babydreams85 said:


> LO is doing well, but I am now classed a high risk pregnancy. Was just in the hospital all weekend because I have an infected gallbladder and gallstones. Surgery is the only way to get rid of it all but they are trying to push surgery to when I am closer to full term. Managing it with a strict diet, antibiotics, and nausea meds. No fun :( My little boy is hanging in there though, he has stayed active throughout this whole thing and my belly is huge, so he is growing! Will be holding my breath for the next 4 weeks or so until I make it into 3rd tri.

Hi ladies! I just can't believe how far along you all already are! Seems like just yesterday you all gave your wonderful news. I'm so happy for you all and can't wait to hear of your births and see the pics! And I obviously can't wait to join you!!!  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks Ex!! I know...it has been so long since I have been in here. I have been sooooo busy with my new Photography business.
> I did get this test yesterday morning though:
> https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/cc8139/fritest2-1.jpg

Oh yay, yay, yay! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> *Baby Zoela weighs 2lbs 6oz, 10 1\2 inches long. She loves playing with her cord and sticking out her tongue. She's beautiful! Absolute perfection! May she just grow and grow while we try to patiently wait...
> 
> Also the shadow in the center of her face... is Zoela's foot! She didn't want to move it from her face. I'm sooooo in love! *
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/a1233-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/asdas.jpg
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/as1.jpg


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Oooh I'm nervous about my GTT too. I already have gallbladder disease, and kidney stones and infection...so I do NOT need diabetes too!! :( I am already on a low fat diet for the gallbladder, and no soda, coffee, juice, etc. allowed because of the kidneys. If I have to cut out sugar too I will have to eat grass! LOL
> 
> Mine's in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!

I was worried because i would have to monitor carbs and sugar.... and im a CARBOHOLIC! 

Even tho i was scared, i knew if i was diagnosed with GD, i knew things would be fine and baby would be fine... as long as i monitored my food. But doing that wouldnt be fun because I am SO not disciplined in that area.


----------



## Little J

almost a week away til my 3D/4D US! 

Hubby was suppost to go hunting this weekend thats why i couldnt plan it for the weekend and now he changed his mind and isnt going... but now they are totally booked and i cant move our scan date. BOOOOO... i guess thisll teach me patience!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Not long to wait now :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my journal for my surgery update! Also...a couple of other things. Hope all is well with everyone! :dust:


----------



## babydreams85

Glad your surgery went well and they didn't have to remove anything once they got in there! Happy Birthday! Have my FXed that your BFP is coming in December or January!!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Little J

3D/4D US this saturday! IM SO EXCITED to see Braxton!!


Hope all you gals have a nice Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for Saturday! :happydance: Happy Thanksgiving to you, also. I can't believe the first January Jellybean has arrived! It won't be long until its our turn. :) :) :)


----------



## babydreams85

Wow you January ladies are getting closer!! Can't wait for you to all have your babies because that means I will be next! LOL Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! 

And YAY I made it to 3rd tri!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: Yay for tomorrow! :) It's finally here! I can't wait to see pics!

Babydreams: Happy 3rd trimester! We are all getting close! So exciting!

TTCBaby: I'm glad surgery is behind you! I'm wishing you a super fast :bfp:!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Yay for your scan today! Can't wait to see pictures :happydance: 

Babydreams - Happy 3rd Trimester :D


----------



## Little J

happy 3rd tri babydreams!!

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!

Here are some pics from my scan today!! Hes so cute! (I know im biased):haha:
He started laughing randomly too and we caught a pic of him! Im not sure what he thought was so funny, but i love it!
 



Attached Files:







Braxton 31 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









Braxton smiles 31 weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Little J

he also had his eyes open for the first part of the scan as well! THe tech said its rare to catch them with their eyes open, but i guess it was perfect timing!


----------



## babydreams85

Awww adorable photos of little Braxton!!! He is precious!!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Awwwwww great scan pictures! That's amazing that you caught him with his eyes open and him smiling...couldn't have asked for any better pictures there :cloud9: :D


----------



## jacksonsmommy

So cool to see all of your pictures !! So excited to see the real pictures of them when they are born!! :)

So I am just about 8 weeks and so far...lots of nausea!! Ughhh I didn't have this at all with Jackson. This is busy season for Photography too, so it's been a bit of a struggle!
I don't care though, of course - just excited that things are moving along well so far!!


----------



## Little J

glad things are progressing well Jacksonsmommy!

maybe a GIRL perhaps?! :thumbup:

I keep wishing i was further along than 31 weeks... i just want him to be here already! I cant wait for the whole birthing experience (im crazy i know) but to be able to see hubby hold him for the first time and see the connection between us and our baby we made together. Its gunna be so cool!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jacksonsmommy: Congratulations! :)

Little J: Your baby boy is so adorable! Amazing pictures! You can really see his skin is filling out. :) Won't be long... for us both now! But, I can't wait either! It's so exciting!


----------



## mellywelly

Jacksonsmummy, you'll be having your first scan before you know it! 

Ex! Omg, you are going to be a mummy soon!!!!!!!! Only 2 weeks left!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jacksonsmommy - Maybe you are expecting team :pink: this time? :winkwink:

Melly - Happy 35 weeks hunni and I can't believe I only have 2 weeks left, been losing my mucus plug over the last two weeks, was in hospital on Thursday morning at 6.30am with strong period cramps but they monitored Tyler and it turned into nothing :( Got to see what the delivery rooms were like though as the Maternity Assessment Unit smelt of smoke so they evacuated us and put us on L&D :winkwink:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Jacksonsmommy - Maybe you are expecting team :pink: this time? :winkwink:
> 
> Melly - Happy 35 weeks hunni and I can't believe I only have 2 weeks left, been losing my mucus plug over the last two weeks, was in hospital on Thursday morning at 6.30am with strong period cramps but they monitored Tyler and it turned into nothing :( Got to see what the delivery rooms were like though as the Maternity Assessment Unit smelt of smoke so they evacuated us and put us on L&D :winkwink:

Thats so crazy! i cant wait til be 38 weeks and losing my mucus plug! :haha:

cant wait to see your little peanut Ex!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: Won't be long now. :) Can't wait to hear your birthing story! :yipee:

Melly: Yay! Happy 35 weeks! :wohoo:


----------



## mellywelly

Excalibur said:


> Jacksonsmommy - Maybe you are expecting team :pink: this time? :winkwink:
> 
> Melly - Happy 35 weeks hunni and I can't believe I only have 2 weeks left, been losing my mucus plug over the last two weeks, was in hospital on Thursday morning at 6.30am with strong period cramps but they monitored Tyler and it turned into nothing :( Got to see what the delivery rooms were like though as the Maternity Assessment Unit smelt of smoke so they evacuated us and put us on L&D :winkwink:

Omg, that must have been a bit scary!
Glad you got to see the l&d ward, but really they should stop all the expectant mums from smoking on the ward :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - It was really weird once I first saw it lol. You will soon be 38 weeks :winkwink: Aww thank you, I hope he arrives soon and doesn't make us wait and go overdue :shock: 

Leinz - Thank you hun, just hope I remember enough to write a birthing story, might get myself a notepad to take into hospital with me :haha: 

Melly - Yeah it was a bit scary hun, I was so uncomfortable though with the pain, it was horrible :( Hehe yeah they should stop all expectant mothers from smoking in there :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: I'm sure you'll remember everything. I still reflect on DD's birth from time to time, now. I hope Tyler doesn't make you wait, to long. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Ex: I'm sure you'll remember everything. I still reflect on DD's birth from time to time, now. I hope Tyler doesn't make you wait, to long. :)

I hope I do, I would love to write a proper birth story which I can keep going back to and reading to myself or maybe even reading it to Tyler when he's older. Aww bless, I bet it's amazing isn't it? Thank you hun, me too! :D


----------



## Leinzlove

It most definitley is amazing! What a blessing! Have you had any cervical checks? Not that they mean anything really. I never had anything happen before my induction at 39w2d. (Medically necessary from high blood pressure.)

Have you had any labor envy? I know its silly, but I already have. A friend on FB had her baby yesterday at 35 weeks. And I know I wouldn't want Zoela that early. But, I still was envious. She was due 3 weeks before me. Baby was almost 7lbs and is doing great!


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> It most definitley is amazing! What a blessing! Have you had any cervical checks? Not that they mean anything really. I never had anything happen before my induction at 39w2d. (Medically necessary from high blood pressure.)
> 
> Have you had any labor envy? I know its silly, but I already have. A friend on FB had her baby yesterday at 35 weeks. And I know I wouldn't want Zoela that early. But, I still was envious. She was due 3 weeks before me. Baby was almost 7lbs and is doing great!

I had a friend who was due Oct. 28th and she had her baby 3 weeks early... i was a tad jealous bc i dont want to have to wait til 40+ weeks for mine (even tho i know its better) I just want him to be happy and healthy, but coming a week or 2 early wouldnt hurt :blush:


----------



## babydreams85

I feel the same...I am ready for him to be in my arms! I know he's weighing a couple weeks ahead of schedule so I think 37-38 weeks would be great! I swear he will be a 42 weeker though, knowing my luck!


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> I feel the same...I am ready for him to be in my arms! I know he's weighing a couple weeks ahead of schedule so I think 37-38 weeks would be great! I swear he will be a 42 weeker though, knowing my luck!

yea at my 20 week he weighed 2 weeks ahead and ive always been 1 week ahead on my fundus size, so i would hope he would make an appearance sooner than later! Im curious over the next month what the Dr. will say with how big she thinks he really is getting and if i would be induced before 40 weeks... i guess we will wait and see!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one to ever have labor envy. I'll be probably be induced at 39 weeks because of GD. But, kick me for saying this but I plan on denying the induction unless theres other medical reasoning for why... I don't think GD as long as its controlled is enough to warrant an induction. 

I hate being high risk, though. And I do trust my Dr. But, I also worry because I know my Ovulation date is 5 days behind my EDD. And thus far baby's measurements are perfect with gestation. But, as we all will... Just wait and see. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> It most definitley is amazing! What a blessing! Have you had any cervical checks? Not that they mean anything really. I never had anything happen before my induction at 39w2d. (Medically necessary from high blood pressure.)
> 
> Have you had any labor envy? I know its silly, but I already have. A friend on FB had her baby yesterday at 35 weeks. And I know I wouldn't want Zoela that early. But, I still was envious. She was due 3 weeks before me. Baby was almost 7lbs and is doing great!

I have only had one internal when I went to the Maternity Assessment Unit for bad period pains but they just told me that everything was still closed as it should be. Never been checked to see wether I'm dilated or any. 

A few of my friends and my cousin have just had their babies and yeah I'm getting impatient to meet our little man now, would rather he comes out when he's ready though as it's freezing at the moment, I wouldn't want to come out into this weather either :haha: Aww bless, glad to hear your friends baby is doing great hun :D


----------



## Leinzlove

My friend came home with baby today! All is perfect! It's hard to believe that she wasn't due until Dec. 31. It's amazing!

Excalibur: I know you want Tyler. But, try to enjoy these last days of his movements. You'll never have him so connected again. They spend every day of life growing a little more away from you and independent. It really goes to fast! But, it sure is exciting! Eeeeek! Keep me updated! I can't wait to hear all about your little guy! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> My friend came home with baby today! All is perfect! It's hard to believe that she wasn't due until Dec. 31. It's amazing!
> 
> Excalibur: I know you want Tyler. But, try to enjoy these last days of his movements. You'll never have him so connected again. They spend every day of life growing a little more away from you and independent. It really goes to fast! But, it sure is exciting! Eeeeek! Keep me updated! I can't wait to hear all about your little guy! :)

Wow, that sure is amazing about your friend, glad to hear they are home safe and sound :D 

Oh we are definetly enjoying our last few days/week together hun. That is very true, if only we could slow down time once they are born :winkwink: I will be sure to keep you updated and I'm sure you'll be hearing a lot about my little man when he makes his appearance into the world hehe :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope Tyler doesn't make us wait long... I look forward to hearing all about it. :) It does go fast, but every minutes a blessing and amazing. I look at DD and can't believe how fast it went. It gets much easier and its crazy what they can do after the first year.

I'm so excited for you, hun! I wonder when he'll make an appearance. When do you see the Dr. next? Will your Dr. let you go over?


----------



## mellywelly

Stalking this now:happydance: could be any day ex :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> I hope Tyler doesn't make us wait long... I look forward to hearing all about it. :) It does go fast, but every minutes a blessing and amazing. I look at DD and can't believe how fast it went. It gets much easier and its crazy what they can do after the first year.
> 
> I'm so excited for you, hun! I wonder when he'll make an appearance. When do you see the Dr. next? Will your Dr. let you go over?

Thank you hun, I hope he doesn't make us wait too long either. I can imagine hun, I'll definetly treasure every moment with him whilst he's a baby as they grow up too fast! 

I hope he makes an appearance this week as my due date is the 10th December! Will be heartbroken if I go overdue :( See the Midwife again a week today and hopefully she'll be doing a stretch and sweep :happydance:

I don't see a Doctor hun, just see my Midwife and yeah she'll let me go over as she was on about having a stretch and sweep at 40 weeks on my due date and then another at 41 weeks if he's still not made an appearance by then :(


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Stalking this now:happydance: could be any day ex :happydance:

Aww thank you hunni, getting really excited now! A little nervous though :haha: 

We recieved Tyler's red book this morning, his personal health record book, it's all starting to feel REALLY real now :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Sprite2011

Wow Ex time has really flown! fx'd you don't go over and Tyler arrives this week! Can't wait to see pics!
afm still struggling a bit with the hyperemesis have good days and bad days and think I over do it on the good which knocks me back again! Bean gave us a bit of a fright on sat, had a small amount of bleeding and some pain so after advice from the midwife I went down and was checked out, bean is fine and no more bleeding so fingers crossed that is it! It never stops being scary does it!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?
xx


----------



## Little J

omg ex this is so exciting! cant wit for him to show up! i wanna see pics!


----------



## Little J

Im doing good, just dizzy in the head a bit today. Tomorrow i have my 32 week Dr. apt. 

Im excited bc Hubby gets to come with me now! He had to miss a few Dr. apts bc he got a new job and he wasnt able to leave with his work hours but now he has some personal time he has to use so im excited to have my buddy there with me!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Thank you hun, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed I don't go over. Sorry to hear about your hyperemesis, just make sure you take it easy. Glad to hear the bleeding and pain has stopped, nope, pregnancy is all about making us Mummy to be's worry! :nope: 

Little J - Thank you hunni, getting exciting now! :wohoo: Take it easy if you are feeling dizzy hun, that's not good. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mellywelly

I have a growth scan tomorrow, last time I get I see him/ her until the big day! Hopefully they will ok me for a vbac! I've started to get really itchy the last few days so will mention it tomorrow. Hopefully it's nothing, but slightly worried in case it's obstetric cholestasis, as they would probably do another c section at 37 weeks, and that's a bad day as its ds's nativity and dh's birthday!


----------



## Little J

mellywelly said:


> I have a growth scan tomorrow, last time I get I see him/ her until the big day! Hopefully they will ok me for a vbac! I've started to get really itchy the last few days so will mention it tomorrow. Hopefully it's nothing, but slightly worried in case it's obstetric cholestasis, as they would probably do another c section at 37 weeks, and that's a bad day as its ds's nativity and dh's birthday!

good luck today melly!

I have a Dr. apt today also, but its just the normal things of weight check, measuring my belly etc.


----------



## Sprite2011

mellywelly said:


> I have a growth scan tomorrow, last time I get I see him/ her until the big day! Hopefully they will ok me for a vbac! I've started to get really itchy the last few days so will mention it tomorrow. Hopefully it's nothing, but slightly worried in case it's obstetric cholestasis, as they would probably do another c section at 37 weeks, and that's a bad day as its ds's nativity and dh's birthday!

Good luck hope you get your vbac! I have a didelphic uterus (2 uterus 2 cervix vaginal septum-that was divided) so am getting a scan at 35 weeks to see if bean is breech, if she is then I will have a section but if not will try for a nvd, there is less room in there for her so she wont be able to turn after then- hope she's not too cross when she comes out :haha: (actually hope she is not too early as premature labour is a complication with my freaky uterus!!!)

Have ended up signed off work again cos of the hyperemesis trying new anti sickness tablets now!! Am so mad that people keep saying Kate Middleton is in hospital with "morning sickness" and the offensive crap that people are writing about it!! God I wish i just had morning sickness arghhhhh ok rant over sorry :blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: hoping the best for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hope everything went ok at your growth scan today hun and fingers crossed you get your vbac :hugs: 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well? :)


----------



## Little J

Im usually good, but today i had a bad pain under my ribs and i felt like i couldnt breath. It lasted for 15 minutes for easing off..... its scary and the Dr. told me the last time this happened she thought it just may be trapped gas bubbles?!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Im usually good, but today i had a bad pain under my ribs and i felt like i couldnt breath. It lasted for 15 minutes for easing off..... its scary and the Dr. told me the last time this happened she thought it just may be trapped gas bubbles?!

Sounds painful hun, maybe it was baby pushing on your ribs? :shrug:


----------



## Little J

Excalibur said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Im usually good, but today i had a bad pain under my ribs and i felt like i couldnt breath. It lasted for 15 minutes for easing off..... its scary and the Dr. told me the last time this happened she thought it just may be trapped gas bubbles?!
> 
> Sounds painful hun, maybe it was baby pushing on your ribs? :shrug:Click to expand...

it is and really uncomfortable. The making it hard to breath part is what gets me, i have to take small breaths to breath... i dont even dare try to take a deep breath bc it makes the pain really bad at the top of my belly/below my ribs. It feels like someone through a ball and it knocked the wind outta me. 

Im sure the little stinker has somthing to do with this....:wacko:

I just hope they arent contractions and im just not sure that it is bc its my first baby so i dunno what a contraction feels like :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: I have no idea. Has baby dropped? Sometimes if baby hasn't it can make it hard to breathe. I have no experience with what you are feeling. Does anything make it stop? I hope you find relief soon. :hugs:

EX: What are you doing around here? Thought'd you be off... I don't know having Tyler! :)


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J: I have no idea. Has baby dropped? Sometimes if baby hasn't it can make it hard to breathe. I have no experience with what you are feeling. Does anything make it stop? I hope you find relief soon. :hugs:
> 
> EX: What are you doing around here? Thought'd you be off... I don't know having Tyler! :)

He has been head down for a while now.... for sure since our 3D ultrasound 2 weeks ago. Even before then bc of where i was feeling his kicks


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, sorry you are having trouble. Just wanted to say I have had LOTS of contractions in the past few weeks (due to the health issues I've been dealing with) and I never feel them in my lungs. They feel like a strong tightening that starts in the middle of my stomach and goes all the way around to my back, accompanied by a sharp cramp/ache in my abdomen and back. My bump goes hard as a rock. I know that contractions can be different for everyone though. However, they usually don't cause issues unless they're regular. I have/had anywhere from 2 to probably 40-something a day and my OB said just watch them and only come in if they become reg. They did check me to be sure I wasn't dilated (I'm not at all) and there's a FFT (test) where they swab you and it tells them whether you will go into labor within the next couple weeks (mine was neg). It wouldn't hurt to call your OB and tell her you're worried about possible contractions. She can check your cervix and do that test if needed. 

I would say though that it's probably just baby pushing on your lungs. I remember you saying that you're not tall...and I'm not either. My OB said that babies push on more things inside the shorter you are, because there's no room for the uterus and baby to stretch out like they would have in a mommy with a longer torso. Also I CAN'T lay on my back for more than a couple minutes or else my heart starts beating rapidly and I feel like I can't breathe at all. It has something to do with pushing on a vein and is really common (not sure what you were doing when it happened).


----------



## Little J

Its not my lungs taht hurt, it just feels like i cant fill my lungs as much bc something is blocking my diaphragm from expanding. Iv come to conclusion they are BH as my tummy does tighten alot and its a cramp feeling i get. Its the lose of breath that kills me tho. feels like the contraction prevents me from being able to take in as much air bc its so crammed with my uterus

Hope things are going ok Babydreams. Glad baby is looking like he will stay in there longer to get nice a healthy!


----------



## babydreams85

It may be contractions then...they do present differently in women. If they just happen occasionally I wouldn't worry too much...but if it starts happening more often I would just have your OB check to be sure your cervix is completely closed. I'm sure it's probably fine!!!! The joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Hmm..I bet baby is led in a funny position..do you have a birthing ball you can bounce on to try and move baby down or maybe bounce on the corner of your bed? 

Leinz - I wish I was off giving birth to Tyler, he's too snuggly in there at the moment though :( Thought he might have been trying to make an appearance last night though as I had really bad cramps again and lost a little blob more of my plug..turned into nothing today though :nope:


----------



## babydreams85

Aww Ex, he will come out when he's good and ready lol


----------



## Little J

ex- i bet he will be out in less than a week! Have the Dr's checked your cervix?


----------



## mellywelly

They don't check our cervix over here littlej unless you have a problem or are in labour.

Not long now ex!!!!! So excited for you hun!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - That is very true hun :D 

Little J - I hope so hun, getting very impatient now! As Melly said, they don't check your cervix over here, my Midwife is supposed to be doing a Stretch and Sweep on Monday on my due date so we shall see :thumbup: 

Melly - Thank you so much hun, I can't wait to see his little face hehe :happydance: Not long for you now either hun :wohoo:


----------



## Little J

welp..... i was in pain again this morning with BH going on as well and a back ache.

The nurse told the Dr. and the Dr. thinks the pain is from my gall bladder! Babydreams it made me think of you!

They said the other stuff sounds like normal BH especially how far along i am, but the pain at the top of my belly sounded like a gall bladder issue. They said some pregnant womens gall bladder cant function properly during pregnancy especially this stage bc its so squished etc. THe pain may be from me trying to pass gall stones or somthing related to gall bladder. I was told to try and eat a less fatty diet (but my diet isnt all that bad to begin with with fatty foods)

Man oh man, does that hurt tho when it happens. I almost needed to puke the pain was so bad.

They also said who knows, i might have come across a virus as well? But they said they think baby is ok so no worries


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> welp..... i was in pain again this morning with BH going on as well and a back ache.
> 
> The nurse told the Dr. and the Dr. thinks the pain is from my gall bladder! Babydreams it made me think of you!
> 
> They said the other stuff sounds like normal BH especially how far along i am, but the pain at the top of my belly sounded like a gall bladder issue. They said some pregnant womens gall bladder cant function properly during pregnancy especially this stage bc its so squished etc. THe pain may be from me trying to pass gall stones or somthing related to gall bladder. I was told to try and eat a less fatty diet (but my diet isnt all that bad to begin with with fatty foods)
> 
> Man oh man, does that hurt tho when it happens. I almost needed to puke the pain was so bad.
> 
> They also said who knows, i might have come across a virus as well? But they said they think baby is ok so no worries

Oh no I feel for you! It is NO fun. I have gallstones and inflammation. I had an infection too but they cleared it up for now. I am "managing" mine with diet but tbh it doesn't really work. I get pain after a lot of meals and sometimes just in the middle of the night. I am having mine removed as soon as the baby is born, unless my liver function fails before that point (that would require immediate surgery). I get a terrible pain in my upper back on my right side and in the front at the top of my ribcage on the right. Sometimes it's so bad that my whole right arm and shoulder aches too and I get sharp chest pains. I hope that's not what you're dealing with because trust me I know how awful it feels!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

babydreams85 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> welp..... i was in pain again this morning with BH going on as well and a back ache.
> 
> The nurse told the Dr. and the Dr. thinks the pain is from my gall bladder! Babydreams it made me think of you!
> 
> They said the other stuff sounds like normal BH especially how far along i am, but the pain at the top of my belly sounded like a gall bladder issue. They said some pregnant womens gall bladder cant function properly during pregnancy especially this stage bc its so squished etc. THe pain may be from me trying to pass gall stones or somthing related to gall bladder. I was told to try and eat a less fatty diet (but my diet isnt all that bad to begin with with fatty foods)
> 
> Man oh man, does that hurt tho when it happens. I almost needed to puke the pain was so bad.
> 
> They also said who knows, i might have come across a virus as well? But they said they think baby is ok so no worries
> 
> Oh no I feel for you! It is NO fun. I have gallstones and inflammation. I had an infection too but they cleared it up for now. I am "managing" mine with diet but tbh it doesn't really work. I get pain after a lot of meals and sometimes just in the middle of the night. I am having mine removed as soon as the baby is born, unless my liver function fails before that point (that would require immediate surgery). I get a terrible pain in my upper back on my right side and in the front at the top of my ribcage on the right. Sometimes it's so bad that my whole right arm and shoulder aches too and I get sharp chest pains. I hope that's not what you're dealing with because trust me I know how awful it feels!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

OMG! thats the EXACT pain im feeling! my upper/middle back ACHES super bad and the the pain is right at the top of my belly where the bottom of my sternum would be! The pain lasts like 2 hours! and all the while i get BH too where my belly gets hard off and on. They just told me to eat a lesser fat diet also.... but i dont eat a fatty diet to begin with... and i eat small meals? so i dont get why its happening to me....

I feel like my body doenst work well at all during pregnancy :nope: first i failed the GD quick screen so i did the 3 hour one (passing tho) but since 1 of my levels were elevated they still want me to watch my carbs/sugar... now my gall bladder! grrr.... i never had health issues before getting pregnant :nope:


----------



## Little J

babydreams- sorry you have to go throguh this..... it is such an aweful pain. your a strong woman to have gone thru with it this far!:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J & Babydreams: I'm sorry you are both going through all this pain. I hope you have some relief soon. :hugs:

Ex: I'm so excited! I'll be hearing "That was it." any day now. Hopefully before your EDD. And if not I hope the sweep does it.

Melly: No cervical checks at all. I would hope during labor atleast? So, they know when you are in the pushing stage. Etc. Won't be long for you, hun! Love your bassinet... So cute! I can't wait to know what you are having.

AFM: My Dr. starts cervical checks at 35 weeks, its also when appointments start being every week. I had no change at all with DD. So, we'll see this time. Dr. Appt. Tuesday... most likely nothing new to report and that'll be a good thing. :)


----------



## Little J

I would find that annoying they dont do cervical checks. It kinda gives you an idea if things are progressing

My Dr. doesnt start cervical checks until 36 weeks and thats when my Dr. apts become weekly. As of right now, they are every 2 weeks

The time is ticking gals! we are so close!


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't believe it. This was my last week of no appointment. But, I do get scared when I go that something will be wrong. I developed high blood pressure complications at 34 weeks with DD.

Christmas will make it go even faster. :)


----------



## babydreams85

Awww Little J, I am so sorry. :( It does sound like that's what you're dealing with too. It's a terrible pain...some people say it's worse than labor. So with my kidney stones and gallbladder issues and all the pain I've had, maybe labor won't be so bad LOL. The diet doesn't work for me anyways, so I would just say watch the fat content on anything you eat...but don't obsess. At least we are not in first tri with this going on and have a long way to go!!!! Only 7 more weeks (give or take) for you and you will feel much better! :) 

I have my 32 wk appt 2 days after Christmas and then I have one at 34 and 36 wks and after that it's once a week until I deliver. Still hoping I make it to AT LEAST 36. So far so good. He is settled in there nice and snug! 

Ex, Tyler will be here before you know it! Just enjoy these last few days you have relaxing and spending time alone with OH...it will be much harder to do once baby comes!

Leinz and Melly, you are getting close to the end too! Not much longer now and your LOs will be in your arms!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - Really sorry to hear you are having to deal with all this pain, not long now and hopefully it will disappear as soon as you have baby :hugs: 

Leinz - So far I have had no signs so I don't think he'll arrive before my EDD, hopefully Monday or Tuesday things will kick off after my sweep :winkwink: Thank you hunni :D

Babydreams - We enjoy every day we spend together, just waiting for our little man to complete our family :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: You never know, though... It could happen at any moment with no signs. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Ex: You never know, though... It could happen at any moment with no signs. :)

That is very true hun, fingers crossed :D :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

EX: I thought for sure I was going to be updated that Tyler was here. :) Maybe tonight or tomorrow... Come on Sweep! :)


----------



## mellywelly

I'm getting too excited now!!!!!!! Come on baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Leinz, yes they do checks when we are in labour, but not routinely from 36 weeks. 

I want the dr up there as little as possible, I'm so glad we don't do it that way!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, I really wouldn't mind if they didn't do them here either. They really are no indication. With DD, I remained none of anything and each week heard no change. There still wasn't change at my 39 week induction.

EX: Can't wait for your baby news! That sweeps got to do it. :)


----------



## Little J

i just got a call from the Dr.....

They want me to do an ultrasound of my gall bladder wed. am (on my birthday...) and today in an hour i need to get my blood drawn to get a hepatic blood panel done to check my liver function. (due to the whole itch thing)

My Dr. said she would rather check things out and eliminate any issues just incase

Im glad she is proative, but it scares me she thinks there could be a problem 

Im almost in tears, bc i feel this is the millionth time im getting blood drawn and im nervous what the results might be. I dont want my baby to be harmed and i dont want my body to have to go through all this, it just sucks... im nervous and scared :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: I'm glad they are checking you out, good. It sucks, but it doesn't mean there are any issues. And if there is... they will be taken care of. 

It's all going to be okay! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

i got a call from the nurse and my hepatic blood work came back. THere were 6 or 7 tests they ran and eevrything was in normal range except my Alkaline Phosphatase levels..... my level was above 160 and the normal range is to 130 or somthing. She wasnt able to further the converstation as she isnt sure what "too high" of a level meant and not sure what the Dr.s next move will be.

So tomorrow my Dr. will look at my results and we will go from there. I still have my ultrasound set up for wed AM which might help with a dignosis as well

I did soem reasearch and high levels of ALP (alkaline phosphatase) can lead to pre-clampsia or the cholestasis 

But i also read that later in pregnancy your ALP levels rise some bc the baby makes their own ALP. So im not sure if my levels are high enough to be concerned about... as of yet? But the Dr. im sure will keep an eye on them just in case.

Sorry for the repeat info Melly and Leinz!


----------



## Leinzlove

Try not to worry at all until you hear what the Dr. says. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J, the ultrasound is what diagnosed mine. My gallbladder was inflamed/infected and they could see a ton of stones. My liver levels have stayed in the normal range, which is why they're waiting on surgery until baby is out. If my liver levels get high at ANY point they have to operate IMMEDIATELY, because that is extremely dangerous. We're just keeping a close eye on it. So with your levels looking pretty good they will probably do the same for you...just wait to do anything until you deliver. It's mainly because the incision would have to be HUGE at this point in the pregnancy (because they would have to go to the top of the ribcage--as far away from the uterus as possible) and our chances of infection or of that throwing us into labor are high. I'm not sure about that one level on your bloodwork, but I'm pretty sure that when your liver isn't functioning correctly several of your numbers would be off the charts. Hopefully all is ok for you and the ultrasound brings good news. Wow I know exactly how you're feeling at this point and I am just so sorry. No pregnant woman should have to deal with it. :( Let us know what happens!


----------



## mellywelly

No news from ex, so I'm hoping baby is here!!!!!!!


----------



## Little J

Oh i hope Ex had her little one! Cant wait to find out!


----------



## Little J

Dr. called, even tho my ALP levels were elevated they are within normal range for a pregnant lady! GOOD NEWS YAY! :happydance:

Now i hope my gall bladder checks out fine tomorrow. I guess we will wait and see.... if it does my Dr. is gunna think im a crazy person! But i wont know why i was having that pain then etc?


----------



## babydreams85

They won't think you're crazy--that's what they're there for and you are having legitimate pains! I am so hoping it's not your gallbladder!!!! Good news about your ALP!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Aww sorry to disappoint you hun, little man is now overdue! My Midwife let me down and didn't do a sweep, I was gutted! Tyler bump is now measuring 42cm and is well and truly engaged, she could only feel his chin and shoulders, any day now, fingers crossed! 

Melly - Tyler is still too comfy and warm in there, he's trying our patience! :( 

Little J - Sadly Tyler is still tucked up away inside :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: Yay for normal levels. Now, I hope to hear everything checks out with your ultrasound and gallbladder. :hugs:

Ex: Tyler likes his Mama! :) Won't be long before you don't remember the days when you didn't have him. 

AFM: I went to my regular 34 week OB appt. today. My blood pressure was excellent 128/74. (This was when it spiked with DD, so I was very pleased.) I go every week now and next week I have my group B Strep test and I also start having cervical checks for dilation, enfacement and station... My nurse told me to be prepared to go bottoms off from here on out. Exciting Eeeek! It was pleasant to hear "You're in your final weeks." :)

I asked my Dr. if I had to have the group B strep as I was positive with DD. I had an IV with antiobotics with DD during labor. He said "I did have to have the test again, because just because I was positive before didn't mean that I will be this time."


----------



## mellywelly

Well ex, won't be long before Tyler is in your arms! Be great if he comes today,he will have an easy birthday to remember!


----------



## Little J

bad news.... my gall bladder is packed with gall stones, and there is a stone in my bile duct. The Dr. seems concerened...

The radiologist made me wait in a private waiting room until he called my Dr. and i guess my Dr. is calling other Dr.s and getting back to me. It seems like they want my gall bladder out sooner than later. :nope:

Normally they would send you off to surgery within a couple days of diagnosing this, but bc im pregnant it makes it hard to decide what to do. 

Im waiting to see if my Dr. will tell me to wait it out until 37 weeks and then theyll induce me and then remove my gall bladder once baby is born or if its a high enough concern they will make me go earlier? im scared to hear the outcome....


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Aww I think you are right hehe, bless him :D I can't wait for those days :happydance: 

Melly - I hope he comes this week sometime! Today was his original due date so I thought he might have been waiting for today..but nope! He's still in there! :nope: 

Little J - Really sorry to hear your bad new hun! Hopefully you can wait it out until 37 weeks :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Little J said:


> bad news.... my gall bladder is packed with gall stones, and there is a stone in my bile duct. The Dr. seems concerened...
> 
> The radiologist made me wait in a private waiting room until he called my Dr. and i guess my Dr. is calling other Dr.s and getting back to me. It seems like they want my gall bladder out sooner than later. :nope:
> 
> Normally they would send you off to surgery within a couple days of diagnosing this, but bc im pregnant it makes it hard to decide what to do.
> 
> Im waiting to see if my Dr. will tell me to wait it out until 37 weeks and then theyll induce me and then remove my gall bladder once baby is born or if its a high enough concern they will make me go earlier? im scared to hear the outcome....

Aw no, you are in the exact same position as me. I am so sorry! The surgeon who will do mine won't even TOUCH it unless my liver levels go off the chart. The incision would have to be WAY too big (right across the top of my ribcage on right side) because they can no longer do it laproscopic. He said the chance of the surgery sending me into preterm labor are high, but the chances of me getting an infection are even higher. He said the surgery would be extremely painful because of the huge incision, etc. So we are waiting it out as long as we possibly can. My OB said if I can make it to 37 weeks but I'm still in a lot of pain they will do an amnio to be sure babies lungs are developed enough, and if so they can either induce or do a section at that point and take out my gallbladder. You are pretty close to the end, so if they give you a choice at all I would have your liver levels checked weekly or at the least every other week and just wait until you are full term. Otherwise it's going to be a super difficult surgery for both you and baby. :( Again I'm so sorry, gosh do I ever know how you feel right now! They told me the same thing...that if I wasn't pregnant mine would have been out that first day...but pregnancy makes it very challenging. Mine actually was infected and inflamed and my white count was high, so they 'cooled' it down by fasting me for 36 hrs and giving me a ton of fluids and strong antibiotics through IV. It worked temporarily, but the question is for how long? With as many stones as I have it could go haywire at any point. :cry: Hoping that BOTH of us can make it to 37 weeks and then do the surgery!! It's horrible having to go through this while pregnant...no fun at all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: :hugs: Posted in Jellybeans thread for you.

Babydreams: I'm sorry for your pain. :hugs:

EX: Tyler... still snug as a bug. :( Come on baby... Come meet Mommy!

Melly: I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Tyler is still snug as a bug! Had a "bloody show" yesterday morning and been having mild cramps on and off today but nothing too serious yet :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay things are about to start happening! Hopefully, Tyler is arriving right now as I type. I can't wait to here "That was it." :)


----------



## mellywelly

Is he here yet???????


----------



## Excalibur

Tyler still isn't here, keep losing big globs of my plug but nothing is happening! I'm sure there is something not right with my body! I have been having all these symptoms, yet my friends daughter has had none and she's contracting as we speak! She'll probably have her baby by tomorrow and she was due 2 weeks after me!!!! :cry:


----------



## mellywelly

Well he's obviously very comfy in there ex!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Well he's obviously very comfy in there ex!

Too comfy if you ask me! Tried everything to get him moving..he sure likes to keep us hanging! :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

little j said:


> happy 3rd tri babydreams!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!!
> 
> Here are some pics from my scan today!! Hes so cute! (i know im biased):haha:
> He started laughing randomly too and we caught a pic of him! Im not sure what he thought was so funny, but i love it!

cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> So cool to see all of your pictures !! So excited to see the real pictures of them when they are born!! :)
> 
> So I am just about 8 weeks and so far...lots of nausea!! Ughhh I didn't have this at all with Jackson. This is busy season for Photography too, so it's been a bit of a struggle!
> I don't care though, of course - just excited that things are moving along well so far!!

You're progressing so well! Excited for you. Nausea is good but yeah, it would be hard if you're busy. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Good luck to all you beautiful ladies about to have your babies! Can't wait to hear the stories and see the pics! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: Oh, hun! I can't believe Tyler is still baking. How frustrating everyone going before you. :cry:

When do you go to the DR. again? I hope he gets here before you have a chance to get back here on BNB and update us. :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

I've been to see the midwife today, baby is only a 1/5th in pelvis and she thinks its also back to back


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh no, Melly! I hope the back to back changes. :hugs: I go tomorrow for my first cervical check. But, I'm not expecting to hear change. I'm early yet. Will like getting the group B over with though. :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

mellywelly said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Jacksonsmommy - Maybe you are expecting team :pink: this time? :winkwink:
> 
> Melly - Happy 35 weeks hunni and I can't believe I only have 2 weeks left, been losing my mucus plug over the last two weeks, was in hospital on Thursday morning at 6.30am with strong period cramps but they monitored Tyler and it turned into nothing :( Got to see what the delivery rooms were like though as the Maternity Assessment Unit smelt of smoke so they evacuated us and put us on L&D :winkwink:
> 
> Omg, that must have been a bit scary!
> Glad you got to see the l&d ward, but really they should stop all the expectant mums from smoking on the ward :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ha Maybe I will be team pink or I will give Jackson a brother..either way I would be really happy!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

You guys are all so close....so exciting!! 

Ex, did Tyler arrive yet?? :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: I sure hope Tyler has arrived....

Little J: How are you doing? Have they figured out what to do with your gallbladder? I hope you have some pain relief. :hugs:

Jacksonsmommy: So happy for you hun. :pink: would be lovely! :) But, even :blue: is wonderful. I didn't get :blue: this time, but I couldn't imagine :blue: now that I'm in love with the idea of giving DD a sister. :)

AFM: Well, my Dr. Appt. went great. Blood Pressure perfect 122/72. No protein or sugar in my urine. I've gained 27lbs this pregnancy which is good. Zoela is low in perfect vertex position. And... Nice strong healthy HB at 138. Bump measuring right on. I had the Group B, so thats over with. 

And... I told my Dr. about all the pressure, pressing down feeling, achy lower back, and lower tummy. And about the 8 braxton hicks I had in one hour. And he said it was all normal for how low I'm carrying and my gestation and that he wasn't going to do a cervical check today because he didn't want to irritate my cervix. Say what?? I was so worried about preterm labor, but he says everything looks good and healthy. He said that he would check my cervix next week. He also said he wouldn't be surprised if I was dilated or enfaced some. That it all happens earlier with subsequent pregnancies... And just like we all know it doesn't mean labor will occur sooner or later. 

So, that is that. I'm happy all is going to perfection.


----------



## Little J

iv missed u ladies!!!

Heres what iv been up to since my birthday diagnosis of gall stones.... I was called to go to the hospital ASAP bc they were worried about a stone they saw in my bile duct. I was scheduled for am emergency ECRP surgery the following day which they put in a stint and removed the stone from my duct. The bad part was that there is a sligh rare/slight risk of pancreatitis... which i sadly got :cry: i was in SO much pain after the surgery. I couldnt get any sleep bc of it and i was woken up all the time by nurses to get my vitals checked etc. I couldnt eat bc i was so sick and puking from pain meds and i couldnt sleep either bc i could only lay in 2 positions without hurting myself or causing pain which caused severe back sorness. The day after surgery they checked Braxtons HR and it was high, so he was stressed. they hooked me up to a monitor where apparently i was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart.... they upped by IV with more fluids to see if that would take care of them but nope.... still 2-3 minutes apart and i felt SO much pressure in my vajay. I was so scared the stress from surgery got me to go into preterm labor. THey did a cervix check and luckly it was nice and tight so i was having contractions like that bc my uterus was stressed from everything my body was going through. Braxtons HR finally came back to normal but i still had contractions. I BEGGED to let me go home to try and get rest and even tho they ddint want me to, they let me go home saturday night. THe gall bladder/pancreatitis pain has been getting better but my lower backache KILLED i could cry, i couldnt even sit in a chair. Yesterday i saw my OBGYN and i lost all the weight i had gained during the pregnancy in less than a weel (7lbs) :cry: i felt like i was letting my baby down... but i was so sick and couldnt eat bc of the surgery. I tried to snack here adn there but it was hard. Braxton is still measuring a week ahead *thank goodness* and moving around alot. I was so worried about him. She is sending me for a growth scan next week just to check on him to see how big he actually is. My bloods are looking better which means my body is getting back to "normal" for my gall bladder and pancreas but my Dr. prescribed me with oral pain meds (even tho they make me sick) bc of how much pain i was in with my back. THANK GOD i took them, bc i finall have gotten some releif where i can sleep and sit.... im finally able to eat more than just a cracker now. 

The bad thing now, is a month after Braxton is born i have to have 2 more surgeries, 1 to get my stint removed from my bile duct, and another to get my gall bladder out:nope: thats going to be aweful with a new born.... It also has sucked bc i havent been able to work for a week and a half, hubby and i cant afford that and it makes me worry :nope: but i know i cant work bc of the pain im in.... but after this weekend im hoping ill be ok as long as i take it easy. 

Sorry to leave you guys hanging, i was just so sick and in pain i couldnt talk to anyone. I am in bed 85% of the day bc thats the only place i feel i get some releif (for sure now that i have some pain meds)

Hope Everyone is doing ok!? 

ps. my vagina feels like its breaking in half! but the Dr. said thts normal for this stage. Melly now i know what you were talking about!


----------



## babydreams85

Oh no, Little J, I am so sorry you had to go through all that, but glad to hear that you are on the mend and Braxton is still doing well. Did they give you Vicodin? That's what I have for my attacks and it works pretty well but does upset your stomach. I hope you feel better soon and hope Braxton stays in until you're full term! Hang in there, you are so close to the end!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Ex: I sure hope Tyler has arrived....
> 
> Little J: How are you doing? Have they figured out what to do with your gallbladder? I hope you have some pain relief. :hugs:
> 
> Jacksonsmommy: So happy for you hun. :pink: would be lovely! :) But, even :blue: is wonderful. I didn't get :blue: this time, but I couldn't imagine :blue: now that I'm in love with the idea of giving DD a sister. :)
> 
> AFM: Well, my Dr. Appt. went great. Blood Pressure perfect 122/72. No protein or sugar in my urine. I've gained 27lbs this pregnancy which is good. Zoela is low in perfect vertex position. And... Nice strong healthy HB at 138. Bump measuring right on. I had the Group B, so thats over with.
> 
> And... I told my Dr. about all the pressure, pressing down feeling, achy lower back, and lower tummy. And about the 8 braxton hicks I had in one hour. And he said it was all normal for how low I'm carrying and my gestation and that he wasn't going to do a cervical check today because he didn't want to irritate my cervix. Say what?? I was so worried about preterm labor, but he says everything looks good and healthy. He said that he would check my cervix next week. He also said he wouldn't be surprised if I was dilated or enfaced some. That it all happens earlier with subsequent pregnancies... And just like we all know it doesn't mean labor will occur sooner or later.
> 
> So, that is that. I'm happy all is going to perfection.

That all sounds lovely Leinzlove! Happy things are going so great for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: How awful to have all that done while being very pregnant. I'm glad Braxton is baking away. Everything will work out after surgery, too. I hope you can get someone to come help you. :hugs:

TTCBaby: Thank you! I'm sorry to hear that December wasn't the month! I'm wishing you a January BFP! :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Aww so sorry to hear that Little J! Hang in there- he is almost here!
Thank you LeinzLove....I know what you mean. I am kind of liking the idea of giving Jackson a brother, so I guess I will be happy either way! :)
I get my first U/s next week...finally !!! 

I feel so far behind everyone!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... hun, I know how that feels. I'm with rainbow also. I was due in October, and I happened to have a baby boom go on in my real life. I see thier babies all 2-4 months old and I'm still waiting. It was bittersweet seeing them all have thier babies and me still waiting... Etc. But towards the last of arrivals I started to get excited, because I knew I'd be next.

I still mourn my loss even with being pregnant again. It never does go away. But, so very very blessed to be expecting again. :)

Yay for your ultrasound, Jacksonsmommy! And yay for being pregnant! :wohoo: It's not how long the journey took... but where the journey ends. :)

*EX: I can't wait for you to get back on here and update us with Tylers arrival. You still can't be pregnant! *:wohoo:


----------



## Leinzlove

I couldn't help but say something in here...

Little J had Braxton yesterday morning... And they are doing great!


----------



## mellywelly

Leinzlove said:


> I couldn't help but say something in here...
> 
> Little J had Braxton yesterday morning... And they are doing great!

Hehe I've been biting my tongue so hard!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! I just couldn't wait! I did try not to reveal all the details. Can't wait to hear from EX! I'm sure she's had Tyler by now. :)

Melly, you are next! Eeeeek! So exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## babydreams85

Ex had Tyler too! Didn't want to say anything either because I wanted her to update. ;)


----------



## mellywelly

Do you know when ex had him?


----------



## babydreams85

I think she had him Wednesday (19th)


----------



## Excalibur

Hi ladies, 

Really sorry I haven't been online sooner to update you. Tyler James Wrigley entered the world on 19/12/12 at 7.13am weighing 9lbs 10.5oz! We are very much in love and can't stop looking at him :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







29595_10152364633850422_2000248069_n.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 3









307511_10152366203620422_1746458917_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









399320_10152361756365422_1583626710_n.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations EX! He is gorgeous! :wohoo: A big boy too! :)

You ladies are welcome to update with my news when I go into labor. It will be updated in my journal and also the January Jellybean thread. It's going to be awhile yet, though. :)


----------



## mellywelly

Wow ex, he's a big boy! He doesn't even look like a new born in the first pic! But he's certainly gorgeous! 

Leinz, if I pop feel free to update on here too, as will prob get someone to update the jelly beans if I can't do it myself!


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: I can't wait! Eeeeek! :)


----------



## mellywelly

I don't see it happening anytime soon leinz!


----------



## Leinzlove

Did you go over with DS? I was hopeful it would happen for you today with the BM you were having yesterday. :( 

I think I'll definitley be one waiting... But, I don't think I'll go much past 39 weeks with my GD. However, I'm not getting induced unless it becomes uncontrollable and all looks perfect so far.


----------



## mellywelly

Nope with ds my waters started leaking at 36.5 weeks, and then failed induction and had c section at 37 or 37+1 can't quite remember.


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Melly and Leinz! Will be watching for your announcements! Exciting because once the January ladies have gone it will be my turn!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Thank you hun, didn't expect him to be that big hehe, love every bit of him though :cloud9: 

Melly - Thank you very much chick, a couple of the Midwives said he didn't look like a newborn, although he looks a lot bigger on the pictures than he actually is :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: Wow, this baby is going longer. I had DD at 39w2d but who knows when she would've arrived as I was induced. I hold out more hope for another ultrasound than going into labor. I wouldn't want to just yet either though. Give me full term atleast. :)

I hope its soon for you, hun. I've noticed the BH are crazy this time around though. And Wednesday I will have my first cervical check. I didn't have any progression with DD before labor so who knows.

Babydreams: Sure won't be long for you now either! EEEEEK! Single digits!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My hubby got me this for Christmas! The open heart necklace represents fertility and good luck for conceiving! My favorite gift ever! Also have never received anything from Tiffany before so I'm super excited!!! Merry Christmas everyone and :dust: for 2013 babies!!!
 



Attached Files:







181885_4680700346861_58195763_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBaby: Merry Christmas and lots of :dust:!


----------



## Excalibur

ttcbaby - Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

So, my Dr. Appt. today went to perfection. I'm progressing! :yipee: I'm 20% enfaced, 1cm dilated. Babys head can be felt and is head down. He never said anything about station. I know I can walk around like this for weeks. But, still exciting to see that my aches and pain are helping things along. My blood pressure remains perfect 126/70.

My next Dr. Appt. is Monday, Dec. 31! I also scheduled my last ultrasound for Jan. 2. I'm so excited about seeing my little love again.

My MIL & SIL are going crazy thinking I'm having her this week. I doubt it... but its funny that they realized in reality she could come any day.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - That's great news hun! :happydance: Make sure you keep active and hopefully things will progress quicker. Zoela sure could arrive anyday now :winkwink:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Excalibur said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Really sorry I haven't been online sooner to update you. Tyler James Wrigley entered the world on 19/12/12 at 7.13am weighing 9lbs 10.5oz! We are very much in love and can't stop looking at him :cloud9:

Congratulations Ex!! He is perfect !! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Leinz, good luck! Hope you get to meet your baby girl very soon!


----------



## Excalibur

jacksonsmommy said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Really sorry I haven't been online sooner to update you. Tyler James Wrigley entered the world on 19/12/12 at 7.13am weighing 9lbs 10.5oz! We are very much in love and can't stop looking at him :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations Ex!! He is perfect !! :)Click to expand...

Thank you very much hun :D


----------



## Sprite2011

Big congratulations little j and ex!!!
Ex he is gorgeous well done!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite2011 said:


> Big congratulations little j and ex!!!
> Ex he is gorgeous well done!!

Thank you very much hun :D You are nearly on the home stretch now, 10 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - How are you doing hunni? 1 day to go! Unless you have had your little one already? :D


----------



## babydreams85

Wow Melly you are at the end! Any signs? 

Leinz yay you are term now! Hope you don't have to wait much longer to meet her!

Ex, can't believe Tyler is almost 2 weeks old!!! How is the precious little guy?


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: Eeeek! New Years Baby? 

BabyDreams: Love the new profile picture. Your little boy is gorgeous. Not long for you now either... Eeeeek! Yay, It's our year! :yipee:

EX: I bet your precious :blue: bundle is keeping you busy! :)

AFM: I'm probably a bit crazy to say this... But, I don't mind waiting really. I'm so excited It's January and I'm expecting my rainbow this month. I'm on :cloud9:. I went to the OB on NYE and there were no changes. I'm still 1cm dilated, 20% enfaced.

Ultrasound tomorrow, I'm super excited about seeing Zoela again. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - I can't believe our handsome little Prince is 2 weeks old tomorrow, time is flying! Tyler is great thank you chick, doing really well :D xx

Leinz - Oh Tyler is sure keeping us busy chick, loving every minute of it though hehe :D Good luck at your Ultrasound today, can't wait to see pictures :winkwink: xx

Melly - Hope you have your little bundle of joy in your arms now :D :happydance: xx


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> Melly: Eeeek! New Years Baby?
> 
> BabyDreams: Love the new profile picture. Your little boy is gorgeous. Not long for you now either... Eeeeek! Yay, It's our year! :yipee:
> 
> EX: I bet your precious :blue: bundle is keeping you busy! :)
> 
> AFM: I'm probably a bit crazy to say this... But, I don't mind waiting really. I'm so excited It's January and I'm expecting my rainbow this month. I'm on :cloud9:. I went to the OB on NYE and there were no changes. I'm still 1cm dilated, 20% enfaced.
> 
> Ultrasound tomorrow, I'm super excited about seeing Zoela again. :)

Aww thanks! I am so excited and anxious...he is coming next month!!!! 

Can't wait to see your US photos!!!! Seeing our rainbows is so neat! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> Babydreams - I can't believe our handsome little Prince is 2 weeks old tomorrow, time is flying! Tyler is great thank you chick, doing really well :D xx
> 
> Leinz - Oh Tyler is sure keeping us busy chick, loving every minute of it though hehe :D Good luck at your Ultrasound today, can't wait to see pictures :winkwink: xx
> 
> Melly - Hope you have your little bundle of joy in your arms now :D :happydance: xx

Glad to hear it! He is so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Has anyone heard from Little J since Braxton was born? I was just thinking about her and wondering if things are still going well.


----------



## mellywelly

Nope nothing here, baby is snug as a bug!

Got a sweep booked in first thing in the morning, but tried to check my cervix this morning and its so high u can't reach it, so they may not be able to do it. They will only let me go 10 days over as it's hopefully going to be a vbac. 

Not seen anything from littlej on our Jan group, maybe she's had the gall op?


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: Awwww... baby doesn't want to leave the safety of Mommy's womb.

I haven't heard from Little J, either. She had the Gall OP, and went into labor shortly afterwards. She said she had Braxton, he was fine and would be in the NICU for a week. She's probably just very busy with her new blue bundle.


----------



## mellywelly

I think the op before labour was just short term, she had to go back to get the thing removed and then a separate op afterwards to do the proper one.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yeah, I remember that now. How awful. I wonder how she is. That would be rough surgeries and a newborn. :(


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Just a quick update on me. Had my 14 week check up and ultrasound and we found out we are having another ....

BOY !!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Yey congratulations on your blue bean!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Thank you so much hun :hugs: 

Melly - Eeeeeks! Baby is too warm and comfy in there just like Tyler was! ;) 

Jacksonsmommy - Congratulations on team :blue: hunni! :happydance:

LittleJ - Thinking of you hunni, hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Tell me about it ex, I'm so bloody uncomfortable! 

How many days over did you go?


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Tell me about it ex, I'm so bloody uncomfortable!
> 
> How many days over did you go?

Sorry to hear you are uncomfortable hun, it gets so frustrating when you go overdue! Come on baby, Mummy and lot's of others want to meet you!! :winkwink: 

I went 9 days overdue hun :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Jacksonsmommy: Congrats on Team blue! :wohoo: So exciting! 

Melly: I sure hope you go soon... like right now. I couldn't imagine going overdue. I look forward to coming on here and hearing that your baby is here. :)

EX: Tyler is so dang adorable. Love! Love! Love! The new profile picture. 9 days overdue... I wouldn't wish that on anyone. :hugs:

AFM: Dr. on Monday, very curious to see what he says... Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz. I'm 1cm dilated, 20% enfaced and she's fully engaged measuring with her EDD to 4 days ahead. I have GD so I'm really curious if he'll induce at 39 weeks. Depends on how my placenta looked yesterday. I don't really mind being pregnant ATM, DD & DH are pampering me so much, its lovely. No sweeps for me as I have Group B.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Thank you so much hunni :hugs: Hope everything goes well for you at the Doctors on Monday, not long for you to go now :D :happydance: 

Melly - Any signs of baby yet? :D


----------



## mellywelly

Nothing:nope:and to top it off, had a really bad phone call about a friend, she's been ill for quite a while, but it seems we may lose her in the next few days:cry:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thanks girls....Doc says he is 95% sure it's a boy and we will confirm at the anatomy scan.
Aww Melly, Hang in there....Jax was 10 days late!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: Ahhh... I hate hearing that. I hope your friend gets better and that you pop soon. :hugs:

jacksonsmommy: I found out :pink: at 14w4d. so I definitley believe you are :blue:. At my anamoly scan she wouldn't let us peak because of her modesty. But, it was confirmed at 28 weeks and reconfirmed at 37 weeks.


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Your baba sounds exactly like Tyler, too comfy and warm and doesn't want to come out! Hope things start moving for you soon! Sorry to hear about your friend, will keep her in my thoughts and prayers and hope she feels better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks guys, unfortunately it's terminal for my friend, there is no getting better.

Still no signs of anything yet.......


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Thanks guys, unfortunately it's terminal for my friend, there is no getting better.
> 
> Still no signs of anything yet.......

So sorry to hear that hun :( :hugs: 

Try going for a brisk walk, then BD and make sure you Orgasm, seemed to work for me :winkwink:


----------



## mellywelly

I've been for an hours walk with the dog and really don't feel like dtd again! I've had backache and period type cramps all day,but not going to read anything into it!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> I've been for an hours walk with the dog and really don't feel like dtd again! I've had backache and period type cramps all day,but not going to read anything into it!

The backache and period type cramps is how my Labour started and I was 3cm dilated by the time I got to the hospital :winkwink: 

Eeeeeeks! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## mellywelly

Been having tightenings all day, may be the start of it??????


----------



## babydreams85

Hope this is it for you Melly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Been having tightenings all day, may be the start of it??????

Ooo fingers crossed this is it for you hunni! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## babydreams85

jacksonsmommy said:


> Thanks girls....Doc says he is 95% sure it's a boy and we will confirm at the anatomy scan.
> Aww Melly, Hang in there....Jax was 10 days late!!!

Congrats on another blue bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Melly, hun! I hope this is it! :yipee:


----------



## Sprite2011

Fingers crossed this is it for you Melly!!
Jacksonsmommy- congrats on being team blue!

Hope everyone else is ok? I've been signed off work until my mat leave (well annual leave which I am taking before mat leave is starting), hyperemesis not showing any signs of stopping but at least I can rest up a bit before our little girl arrives! 
Going to make a start on sorting our bedroom out this week (have far to many clothes and shoes and have to get rid of some in order to fit the baby in!!)


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry you're having such a hard time Sprite...:(


----------



## Leinzlove

Sprite: I wish you didn't have to deal with sickness your whole pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Oh sprite, I can't imaging having to deal with what you are going through:hugs:

My tightenings seem to have stopped overnight.


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: I don't like hearing that. :( I wanted to hear... that you've had your baby! You've still got 3 days to go into labor... Come on baby! Come on out and meet your Mama. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well...had a huge temp drop this morning so please God let this be it! Let this be the infamous implantation dip right on cue. Please God let my temp spike again tomorrow and continue to rise. Thank you very much. Amen...


----------



## mellywelly

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well...had a huge temp drop this morning so please God let this be it! Let this be the infamous implantation dip right on cue. Please God let my temp spike again tomorrow and continue to rise. Thank you very much. Amen...

Will be keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Sending big :hugs: your way! 

Melly - Nooooo! :( Come on baba! Mummy and a lot of other ladies want to see you! :dust: 

TTC - Keeping everything crossed for you hun :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBABY: Sounds promising! I hope this is it so much. :hugs:

AFM: My Dr. Appt. was perfect. And its the last one.... I'm scheduled for induction next Monday Jan. 14 @ 4pm (US Eastern). So, she will be here that night or the next day. I have to be there at 3:15pm to set up my room. 

We are going to start with cervadil and that was enough to send me into labor last time. So, hopefully no pitocin, but we'll see. My birth plan is simple. Do whatever takes for healthy baby and me. Skin to skin after birth and I want to BF right away. :)


----------



## babydreams85

Melly, hope your LO decides to come soon!!

TTC, keeping everything crossed that this is your month!!!

Leinz, wow so exciting!! One more week and you will be holding your little girl!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Eeeeeeeks! Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Excalibur said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Really sorry I haven't been online sooner to update you. Tyler James Wrigley entered the world on 19/12/12 at 7.13am weighing 9lbs 10.5oz! We are very much in love and can't stop looking at him :cloud9:

Congrats on your beautiful baby boy!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jacksonsmommy said:


> Just a quick update on me. Had my 14 week check up and ultrasound and we found out we are having another ....
> 
> BOY !!!!

Woohoo, congratulations!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Well...had a huge temp drop this morning so please God let this be it! Let this be the infamous implantation dip right on cue. Please God let my temp spike again tomorrow and continue to rise. Thank you very much. Amen...
> 
> Will be keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you and my fingers are crossed for you too that you get to meet your baby soon!!!


----------



## mellywelly

That is one hell of a dip! Hope it shoots right up tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

TTC - Thank you very much hun :hugs: 

Melly - Any signs yet? Come on little baba, we all want to meet you!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mellywelly

Nothing!


----------



## Excalibur

mellywelly said:


> Nothing!

Aww no :( Looks like we have some snuggly babies on this thread! Don't want to come out into the cold :( Fingers crossed things get started soon chick, it's awful going overdue! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> That is one hell of a dip! Hope it shoots right up tomorrow!!!!!

I know! Crazy, right?


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: :(


----------



## mellywelly

Induction day tomorrow! Have to be there by 8am. Excited to meet baby and finally find out what colour we get! But very bitter sweet, as my friend just lost her battle and passed away. Hopefully she will be watching over baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I've been dealing with a few issues myself dealing with loss and a friend. :hugs:

Yay, for induction tomorrow. I want to know what you are having. I can't believe our rainbows are ending up so close together. As I'll be induced on Monday, so that will make them like 3-4 days apart. 

I hope you get the Vbac birth that you want! Eeeeek! How will you ever rest tonight?


----------



## babydreams85

mellywelly said:


> Induction day tomorrow! Have to be there by 8am. Excited to meet baby and finally find out what colour we get! But very bitter sweet, as my friend just lost her battle and passed away. Hopefully she will be watching over baby.

So sorry to hear about your friend Melly...:cry:

But congrats on baby evacuation! :happydance: So exciting! Can't wait to see what you have in there!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Sleep tonight?? Not a chance! We think its probably a boy, but secretly want a girl :shhh:


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Really sorry to hear about your friend hun :( :hugs: Yay for induction tomorrow! Can't wait to see wether you are team :blue: or :pink: :happydance: 

Leinz - Yay for induction on Monday! :wohoo: Can't wait to see all the baby photo's :yipee:


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly: You never know your son was fashionably early... Maybe this is your little girl being fashionably late. :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> Sleep tonight?? Not a chance! We think its probably a boy, but secretly want a girl :shhh:

Can't wait to hear! Good luck!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly's last update as of now: The Dr. came in and she's not progressing. They are talking about scheduling for Csection.

AFM: Had my "This might be it." last night. I lost my plug, then had AF like AF is coming on cramps, lower backache. Couldn't stand waiting it out to see. So, I went to bed hoping I'd wake in labor and "It wasn't it." Still crampy and that is all.


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry Leinz...:( Just a few more days and you will holding her!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Hope you are holding your baby in your arms by now, can't wait to hear an update! Excited! :happydance: 

Leinz - Maybe this is the start of things hun, my Labour started with period type cramps and pressure in my bottom! :yipee:


----------



## Leinzlove

Melly's Husband's latest update: Her water broke at 830pm. But, things are going slow.

AFM: I'm okay with waiting... Not long now. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Update from Melly's Husband about a minute ago: (Copied word for word.)

She is still only 2 cm dilated (4am) been painful contractions all night and morning every 3 minutes we both got a little bit of sleep after she took so drugs for the pain. We are due for another internal soon. As the csection is still booked from yesterday for 9.30am today


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Thank you for keeping us all updated on Melly's progress hun :hugs: Poor Melly, sounds like a slow labour like mine was :( 

Melly - Thinking of you hunni, hopefully things progressed through the night and you are now holding your little one :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks Leinz, can't wait to hear that she's had her LO! That's awful, sounds like baby was just too comfy in there!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Jake Franklin Mann https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/image_zpse6a4cc13.jpg

Hi everyone, well after 18 hours of contraction 3-5 mins apart, I only managed to dilate 2 cm! So they did the section as planned and we got anther boy! Born at 10.17 this morning, weight was 8lb 11.5!!!!!! He won't latch on yet, but still persevering! And he's cute as hell !!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Melly - Omg Jake is such a little cutie!!!! Congratulations on team :blue: :happydance: Sorry to hear you had such a tough time with dilation but at least you now have your bundle of joy in your arms :yipee: Well worth the wait I bet? :winkwink: How are you feeling chick? xxx

*EDIT* Nice weight also! Tyler has that hat too ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mellywelly said:


> Jake Franklin Mann https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/image_zpse6a4cc13.jpg
> 
> Hi everyone, well after 18 hours of contraction 3-5 mins apart, I only managed to dilate 2 cm! So they did the section as planned and we got anther boy! Born at 10.17 this morning, weight was 8lb 11.5!!!!!! He won't latch on yet, but still persevering! And he's cute as hell !!!!!!!!

Yay melly, he's PERFECT! Congrats on another boy!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Melly Congrats! Sooooo CUTE! I love the name Jake! :) I hope you are able to get some rest and that he's ready to latch soon. 

Also... theres something about the January Jellybean thread being :blue:! 

TTCBABY: We need another girl in here.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'd LOVE to help out with that Leinz!!!  Maybe someday...


----------



## Leinzlove

ttcbabyisom said:


> I'd LOVE to help out with that Leinz!!!  Maybe someday...

Please do! :) It's going to happen for you hun! You were meant to be a mother. It doesn't matter how long the journey. When you are holding your LO it'll all be worth it. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

thank you


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...so just went a little crazy and bought some ttc helpers! I know i'm not officially out yet since no AF yet but I'm 99.9% sure i am so got into a frenzy today and bought the following:


FertilAid for Women
FertileCM Cervical Mucus enhancer
Fertile Focus Ovulation Microscope
FertiliTea: Fertility Tea for Women
Wish me luck for next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats the way to do it... Come on TTCBABY! Let this new cycle be the one! Lots and Lots of :dust:!


----------



## Excalibur

TTC - Sending lot's and lot's of :dust: your way! Let this be your lucky cycle! :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Melly- congratulations!! He is gorgeous hope he latches on soon!!

ttcbabyisom- sending you lots and lots of baby dust for this cycle :dust::dust:

Bean decided to frighten us today I didn't feel her move at all so went down to get her checked am amazed how much she does move on top of what I can feel!! I have an anterior placenta and never realised how much it dulls movements!! Anyway all ok bean moving and hb good so can relax now!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank Goodness, Sprite! They sure know how to scare us. Happy 31 weeks! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Melly, he is so handsome!!! Sorry you didn't get your little girl but he is perfect and your DS will love having a little brother!! CONGRATS!!!!

TTC, hope this cycle is IT for you! It WILL happen and you will get your rainbow baby in your arms very soon, I just know it!

Sprite, glad all is ok with your little girl! They definitely like to keep us on edge, don't they? I too have an anterior placenta and some days it was just harder to feel him (depends on where he is wiggling). Now he is big enough that he is having trouble hiding lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Really glad everything is ok with you and baby, those machines they use to monitor babies heartbeat really seem to wake them up hehe ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Hope everything went well with your induction today and hopefully you are already holding your baby in your arms, or you will be very soon :happydance: 

Melly - How are you are your little bundle of joy doing? :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Contracting! But still to comfy. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Contracting! But still to comfy. :)

Aww, at least you are contracting hunni. Come on baby, we all want to meet you! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Here's my Zoela Dawn, born January 15, 2013 at 12:15pm (Eastern Usa)weighing 6lbs 12oz and 19 1/2 inches long.

Both of us Baby & Mama healthy! :)
 



Attached Files:







580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydreams85

Gorgeous baby girl!!!! BIG CONGRATS Leinz!!!!!!!!!!!! She looks so sweet and happy to be out! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Congratulations Leinz! she is gorgeous :happydance:
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Congratulations on the birth of beautiful Zoela! She is so adorable, definetly looks like you :winkwink: Glad to hear you are both healthy and I look forward to reading your birth story ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

oh my gosh, talked to my doc today and voiced my concerns about things not happening and she called in Clomid for me today! I start taking it tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

leinzlove said:


> here's my zoela dawn, born january 15, 2013 at 12:15pm (eastern usa)weighing 6lbs 12oz and 19 1/2 inches long.
> 
> Both of us baby & mama healthy! :)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! Yay TTCBaby... Time to concieve a clomid baby or two!!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

TTC - That's great that you are starting on Clomid, sending you lot's of baby :dust:

Leinz - How are you feeling hun? How is that beautiful bundle of joy of yours doing? :cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

TTC, good news! Hope the Clomid works quickly and you get your BFP within the next couple months!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Feeling ok. I'm hoping we go home tomorrow. Zoela has had a bit of trouble regulating her blood sugars.

How is everyone in here?


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Feeling ok. I'm hoping we go home tomorrow. Zoela has had a bit of trouble regulating her blood sugars.
> 
> How is everyone in here?

Glad you are feeling ok hun. Aww bless, fingers crossed Zoela's blood sugars regulate soon then you can go home :hugs: 

I'm great thank you hun :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm excited to get this over with so we know his stats...we're making a date of it. He, he...clinic then lunch. Good times for us this weekend!


----------



## Excalibur

TTC - Sending you lot's of baby :dust: for tomorrow and hope you and DH have a lovely lunch :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBABY: Hoping to hear nothing but happy SA news! Have fun at lunch! You will be a Mommy soon! :)

Excalibur: Happy 1 Month to Tyler! :yipee:

AFM: Zoela is home... So happy! DH off all weekend, just adjusting and bonding. :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> TTCBABY: Hoping to hear nothing but happy SA news! Have fun at lunch! You will be a Mommy soon! :)
> 
> Excalibur: Happy 1 Month to Tyler! :yipee:
> 
> AFM: Zoela is home... So happy! DH off all weekend, just adjusting and bonding. :cloud9:

Yay for baby Z being home! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> TTCBABY: Hoping to hear nothing but happy SA news! Have fun at lunch! You will be a Mommy soon! :)
> 
> Excalibur: Happy 1 Month to Tyler! :yipee:
> 
> AFM: Zoela is home... So happy! DH off all weekend, just adjusting and bonding. :cloud9:

Thank you very much hun, can't believe Tyler is 1 month old already, I have no idea where the last month has gone! :( 

Glad to hear Zoela is finally home hun, yay! :hugs:


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Thank you!! We are very excited!! :)


----------



## jacksonsmommy

Melly, he is beautiful !! Congratulations !! :)

TTC: Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Love your Avatar pic :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! Can't believe my rainbow is a week old and lost her cord yesterday! I'm loving it though. :) 

How is Tyler doing? Sleeping through the night? Zoela definitley isn't. She's up about every 3 hours... a sporadic 2 or 4 in there once in awhile.


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks hun! Can't believe my rainbow is a week old and lost her cord yesterday! I'm loving it though. :)
> 
> How is Tyler doing? Sleeping through the night? Zoela definitley isn't. She's up about every 3 hours... a sporadic 2 or 4 in there once in awhile.

You're welcome hun. Omg 1 week old already? I don't know where the times goes! :shock: Yay for Zoela losing her cord :happydance: It's a lot better when it falls off as you don't worry about catching it on their clothes or nappy!

Tyler is doing great thank you hun, he has been sleeping through the night since 2/3 weeks old, he prefers to have all the lights off, there is a bit of light from the street lamp outside our bedroom window though so it's not total darkness. Aww bless, she will adjust as she gets a bit older hun, we were the same with Tyler at first until he got his days and nights sorted out. He also wouldn't sleep unless he was on me so that was quite difficult! Loving every minute of it though hehe :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Excalibur: That is wonderful that Tyler's been sleeping through the night so long. :) I don't mind the nights really. Its not bad considering DD had to be woken up every 2 hours and I had so much to deal with. She was special needs. Either way I'm so happy and blessed. :cloud9: And I wouldn't trade either for the world. Such a joy, isn't it? :)


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Excalibur: That is wonderful that Tyler's been sleeping through the night so long. :) I don't mind the nights really. Its not bad considering DD had to be woken up every 2 hours and I had so much to deal with. She was special needs. Either way I'm so happy and blessed. :cloud9: And I wouldn't trade either for the world. Such a joy, isn't it? :)

Thank you hun, we wouldn't have minded if he woke every 2-3 hours but I must admit, it is nice to have a bit of sleep :) Aww bless, I guess it means you get to spend even more time looking at their beautiful little faces hehe. It sure is a joy hun, it's still not sunk in properly yet that I'm a Mummy, probably will do when Tyler learns to talk and says Mama and Dada :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sure is wonderful. It keeps being so. There will always be milestones even when we are old and they are all grown up. Always something that will bring tears to our eyes and make us proud. We have such rich lives to look forward to. Just to think it started months ago with just a tiny ball of cells. :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Sure is wonderful. It keeps being so. There will always be milestones even when we are old and they are all grown up. Always something that will bring tears to our eyes and make us proud. We have such rich lives to look forward to. Just to think it started months ago with just a tiny ball of cells. :cloud9:

Too right there will hun, just think, one day, we will be Grandma's to our babies children! :shock: The process of pregnancy is amazing, it's hard to believe that it start with sperm and an egg! Absolutely amazing! :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes! It's hard though not to think about how fast it goes. I try to just think about how happy I am getting to live it. :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Leinzlove said:


> Yes! It's hard though not to think about how fast it goes. I try to just think about how happy I am getting to live it. :cloud9:

I know what you mean hun! Before I gave birth, people kept telling me how fast it goes once they are here, although my pregnancy seemed to fly aswell! I now know what they mean! But yeah, let's enjoy every second and not think about that :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela's Birth Story


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks for posting your birth story Leinz, I love reading them! Sorry you had such an awful nurse and I think I might kill my MIL if she was in the room with me during labor LOL. So glad little Zoela is here, and she is gorgeous btw!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Thanks for posting your birth story Leinz, I love reading them! Sorry you had such an awful nurse and I think I might kill my MIL if she was in the room with me during labor LOL. So glad little Zoela is here, and she is gorgeous btw!!!!!!!!!! :)

babydreams, it's almost your turn!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Zoela's Birth Story

Wow...what a story! I love all the details...ouch though on no epidural...you're a trooper! I couldn't do it!


----------



## babydreams85

ttcbabyisom said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting your birth story Leinz, I love reading them! Sorry you had such an awful nurse and I think I might kill my MIL if she was in the room with me during labor LOL. So glad little Zoela is here, and she is gorgeous btw!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> babydreams, it's almost your turn!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: Thanks! I am more than ready for him!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Great birth story hun :D

Babydreams - Not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! 

Almost time babydreams! Can't wait! Any labor signs? :)

TTCBaby: I'm so excited about your chart. This month is the one. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> Almost time babydreams! Can't wait! Any labor signs? :)
> 
> TTCBaby: I'm so excited about your chart. This month is the one. :hugs:

Getting so impatient!!! LOL I've had 3 episodes of false labor, contractions coming regular for 2 hours and getting more painful...and they just stopped. :wacko: Other than that just lots of BH and have been slowly losing my mucus plug. I'm supposed to be induced late 38/early 39 weeks (most likely 39) if I haven't had him on my own. :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Fingers crossed you have him on your own then you don't have to be induced :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

I was induced with both of my pregnancies. It wasn't to bad. Still labor and painful. I just totally hate being hooked up to the monitors. I can't wait to see your baby boy! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> I was induced with both of my pregnancies. It wasn't to bad. Still labor and painful. I just totally hate being hooked up to the monitors. I can't wait to see your baby boy! :)

That's pretty much what I was thinking...it's labor no matter what and isn't a lot of fun! :haha: The reward is so worth it though! :happydance: Will update you ladies when something happens!


----------



## Excalibur

I was hooked up to a machine towards the end as Tyler had managed to turn himself and was stuck..was stuck at 9cm's for hours!! I had to lie on my right side..then my left etc..then my back..it was awful! I was walking around for most of my labour so when I couldn't move..it was torture! I was moving that much that they kept losing his heartbeat so had to put a clip on his head :( I was also hooked up to Pitocin I think it was..not 100% sure..to kickstart my contractions again!


----------



## Leinzlove

With my first cervadil was enough to bring labor. But BP shot up when they started pitocin and had to have magnesum sulfate and stopped pitocin. I did fine breathing through contractions. 

With my second cervadil did next to nothing. And pitocin had to be up on 13 and it was much more painful labor. I couldn't breathe through contractions at all. 

Both times cervadil fell out. With first it was reinserted. Second, they didn't reinsert and who knows how long it was out both times.

It's all labor and all so worth it! Babydreams: I'm sooooo happy for you! Can't wait for your turn and he's here! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Leinzlove said:


> With my first cervadil was enough to bring labor. But BP shot up when they started pitocin and had to have magnesum sulfate and stopped pitocin. I did fine breathing through contractions.
> 
> With my second cervadil did next to nothing. And pitocin had to be up on 13 and it was much more painful labor. I couldn't breathe through contractions at all.
> 
> Both times cervadil fell out. With first it was reinserted. Second, they didn't reinsert and who knows how long it was out both times.
> 
> It's all labor and all so worth it! Babydreams: I'm sooooo happy for you! Can't wait for your turn and he's here! :)

Awww thanks! I am so excited and ready for him!!!

I think that's probably what they will do. Start with the Cervadil and if that doesn't work then go to Pitocin. I just got back from the doctors office and I am starting to dilate finally and completely effaced, so they don't think it will be long. Keeping everything crossed that he comes on his own and I don't even have to be induced!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Excalibur said:


> I was hooked up to a machine towards the end as Tyler had managed to turn himself and was stuck..was stuck at 9cm's for hours!! I had to lie on my right side..then my left etc..then my back..it was awful! I was walking around for most of my labour so when I couldn't move..it was torture! I was moving that much that they kept losing his heartbeat so had to put a clip on his head :( I was also hooked up to Pitocin I think it was..not 100% sure..to kickstart my contractions again!

Oh how awful! I can't imagine being stuck at 9, bet it did not feel good! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Babydreams: Thats such good news! Eeeeek! Enfacement is real good. :) It won't be long and your lil boy will be here. :yipee:

EX: I wouldn't want to be stuck at 9 either. Did you feel like you had to push at 9? My pushing urge was so bad at 8, the nurse had to hold her in.


----------



## Excalibur

Babyedreams - That's great news, won't be long now and you'll have your little bundle of joy in your arms :happydance: It didn't feel nice at all! Was soooo uncomfortable! :( :hugs:

Leinz - I sure did feel like I needed to push, I was pushing for ages, my body wouldn't let me stop, it helped to relieve the pain but my Midwife kept telling me to stop pushing and breathe through the Contractions, I couldn't though! I was crying my eyes out as it was that painful! Aww bless, that's not good!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ex: Wow, I know just how good it feels to push and how you can't stop it. I couldn't imagine that. Thats awful. So, you were having contractions and they weren't helping things progress? I'm shaking my head baffled. You did great! I'm cringing.


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey everyone! 
Had a scan yesterday and bean is breech!! the consultant does not think that she will turn now given my weird uterus thing and the fact that he thinks she is a big baby, he forgot to request size on my scan but am measuring 38.5cm and fluid is normal so he thinks she is big! I have a scan on the 19th to measure size and confirm presentation but looks like will be a c-section on or around the 7th of march very excited that I will get to meet her early but not looking forward to being cut open!!
Hope all the mummies are doing great and babydreams- not long now!!!
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite, sorry to hear baby is breech but glad to hear you will be meeting her soon!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Aww Sprite, sorry about your little girl being breech! I know you are excited to meet her though, and it won't be long!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Leinz - Oh it felt amazing to push! Definetly eased the pain a lot! That's right hun, I think it was because Tyler had somehow managed to turn so therefore he couldn't move any further down and cause me to reach 10cm, if that makes sense? Something like that anyway....:shrug:

Sprite - Sorry to hear your little one is breech hun, not long until you get to meet your bundle of joy though :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sprite: Thats unfortunate. But, its going to be wonderful meeting your rainbow, no matter how she has to arrive. :)

And Maybe, she will turn yet... Some don't turn until 37 weeks or right before birth. There's always a chance.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi everyone :wave: we just suffered a loss and having now to wait it out until May due to the methotrexate. May I join? I just got my day 7 results back and they are at 63, my hCG is dropping really fast. Anyone else waiting out their metho?

Congrats to all the BFP!! H&H 9 months to you! I can't wait for May to show up so we can have that little bundle of joy. We are on team pink!!:pink:


----------



## Excalibur

Allforthegirl - Hiya hun :hi:

Welcome to the thread, so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Sending you lot's of sticky baby :dust: for May, it will be here before you know it :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

allforthegirl said:


> Hi everyone :wave: we just suffered a loss and having now to wait it out until May due to the methotrexate. May I join? I just got my day 7 results back and they are at 63, my hCG is dropping really fast. Anyone else waiting out their metho?
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!! H&H 9 months to you! I can't wait for May to show up so we can have that little bundle of joy. We are on team pink!!:pink:

I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: This thread was for BFP's of last year. But, stick around... lots of rainbows are happening up in here. :) Bring on May...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

allforthegirl said:


> Hi everyone :wave: we just suffered a loss and having now to wait it out until May due to the methotrexate. May I join? I just got my day 7 results back and they are at 63, my hCG is dropping really fast. Anyone else waiting out their metho?
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!! H&H 9 months to you! I can't wait for May to show up so we can have that little bundle of joy. We are on team pink!!:pink:

So sorry for your loss and i hope you get your GIRL soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

allforthegirl, good luck in May! Hope you get your little girl!


----------



## babydreams85

Ladies, I am so sorry I haven't updated--I have been so busy! 

*My little miracle baby Weston Nickolas was born at exactly 39 weeks on Valentine's Day, 7 lbs 14 oz and just perfect!!  He is such a good baby and we are so blessed to have him in our lives!!! I can't believe I started on this thread 1 year ago so devastated from my losses, and now I am holding my little rainbow. Could not have made it through without all of you!!!! *


And ttcbaby you got your BFP!!!! Yay!!!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you!!!
 



Attached Files:







20130225_7 (800x533).jpg
File size: 225.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry I haven't updated--I have been so busy!
> 
> *My little miracle baby Weston Nickolas was born at exactly 39 weeks on Valentine's Day, 7 lbs 14 oz and just perfect!!  He is such a good baby and we are so blessed to have him in our lives!!! I can't believe I started on this thread 1 year ago so devastated from my losses, and now I am holding my little rainbow. Could not have made it through without all of you!!!! *
> 
> 
> And ttcbaby you got your BFP!!!! Yay!!!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Babydreams - Congratulations on your little bundle of joy, Weston is such a little cutie! :cloud9: 

ttc - Congratulations on your :bfp:! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

babydreams85 said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry I haven't updated--I have been so busy!
> 
> *My little miracle baby Weston Nickolas was born at exactly 39 weeks on Valentine's Day, 7 lbs 14 oz and just perfect!!  He is such a good baby and we are so blessed to have him in our lives!!! I can't believe I started on this thread 1 year ago so devastated from my losses, and now I am holding my little rainbow. Could not have made it through without all of you!!!! *
> 
> 
> And ttcbaby you got your BFP!!!! Yay!!!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you!!!


What a beautiful little angel :angel: Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey everyone! Sorry for not updating sooner our little rainbow arrived early at 36 6!! Was due for a section on the 8th of march as she was breech but woke up in the early hours of the Wed last week (20thfeb) to my waters breaking, sooooo much fluid!!) Went in to labour and Isabella Elizabeth ( Izzy) was born via emergency c section at 09.55 weighing 5 pounds 14 ounces. She is amazing so good and feeding well so fingers crossed it continues!! 
Babydreams congratulations!!!!
ttc yay for your bfp!!!
Hope everyone else doing well
Xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry for not updating sooner our little rainbow arrived early at 36 6!! Was due for a section on the 8th of march as she was breech but woke up in the early hours of the Wed last week (20thfeb) to my waters breaking, sooooo much fluid!!) Went in to labour and Isabella Elizabeth ( Izzy) was born via emergency c section at 09.55 weighing 5 pounds 14 ounces. She is amazing so good and feeding well so fingers crossed it continues!!
> Babydreams congratulations!!!!
> ttc yay for your bfp!!!
> Hope everyone else doing well
> Xxx

Congrats to you too and your new bundle of joy!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sprite - Congratulations on the birth of your little princess :hugs: Can't wait to see pictures of her, she was obviously eager to meet the world :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sprite2011 *Congrats!!* :dance:


----------



## babydreams85

Aww Congrats Sprite!! Another February baby!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm on :cloud9: in here! Congrats Babydreams... Yay your rainbow is a Valentines Day baby! :) :) :)

Sprite: Congrats! :wohoo: I'm so over the moon for you!

TTCBabY: I JUST KNEW YOUR BFP HAD TO BE COMiNG! So excited for you! :wohoo:!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

had another bleed today and freaked out. It was worse than last weekend's bleed and i'm still cramping. called the doc's office and they said to come in for an u/s right away. Everything is good, THANK GOD!!! Right now 2 heartbeats!!! The second one was there today. The second baby is ok for now! OMG!!! It still might not make it and the bleeding could be the start of a miscarriage for that one but she said the other baby is perfect, i HEARD the heartbeat today and saw it on the screen, still so tiny but it's measuring right on. There's still hope for the second baby. I'm in shock. They did a progesterone draw today to make sure that's still good. My instructions are to take it easy, nothing over 10 lbs and REST and chill out! How can I do that when I'm bleeding and cramping??? It makes me a nervous wreck. They said they understood my concerns given my history. But for right now, as of today, i'm pregnant with TWINS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

Wow! Congrats ttc!!! I bled and cramped for FOUR weeks straight from 4 weeks to 8 weeks, I had red, pink, and brown...stringy, clots, all of it. He is now a healthy newborn--2 weeks old today!!! Try not to stress, just relax and take care of yourself. :)


----------



## Excalibur

ttc - Omg! Congratulations on twins! Keeping everything crossed for your two little miracles :happydance: :cloud9:

Babydreams - Happy 2 weeks young little man :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Wow! Congrats ttc!!! I bled and cramped for FOUR weeks straight from 4 weeks to 8 weeks, I had red, pink, and brown...stringy, clots, all of it. He is now a healthy newborn--2 weeks old today!!! Try not to stress, just relax and take care of yourself. :)

Thank you so much babydreams, that truly helps me feel better. That's exactly what i'm experiencing. It's so stressful and just doesn't seem right but I'll try to just calm down and hopefully everything stays just fine. Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

ttcbabyisom said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Congrats ttc!!! I bled and cramped for FOUR weeks straight from 4 weeks to 8 weeks, I had red, pink, and brown...stringy, clots, all of it. He is now a healthy newborn--2 weeks old today!!! Try not to stress, just relax and take care of yourself. :)
> 
> Thank you so much babydreams, that truly helps me feel better. That's exactly what i'm experiencing. It's so stressful and just doesn't seem right but I'll try to just calm down and hopefully everything stays just fine. Thank you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Congrats on the twins, that is very exciting!!:happydance::happydance:

I too had issues with my first PG. Actually I passed such a large clot they figured it was the baby. I went on for the next month and a half thinking I was no longer PG. At 5.5 months I had a free moving lump in my stomach (still not showing even with my very very small frame) I thought I had cancer! The nurse just told me to lie down, I thought she was going to palpate my stomach. Nope she put the fetal heart monitor on my stomach and there was a heart beat!! (now you may be wondering why not a u/s or something to confirm loss, I was in a very remote part of the country and I would have had to fly just to get out of the community we were in)

Miracles do not happen! :flower:


----------



## Sprite2011

Congrats ttc twins how exciting! Hope the bleeding stops soon, take care of yourself
xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

TTcBaBy: Sorry about the scares! But yay two babies! :wohoo: :cloud9: So over the moon excited and dancing for you. :)


----------

